#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-14
<czester> Część odtwarzaczy pozwala ręcznie wybrać plik napisów
<czester> W tanich vivach po prostu najpierw się klikało na plik napisów, a później na film.
<czester> Z reguły czytają plik txt nazwany tak samo jak film
<czester> Tak się zachowywały wszystkie dvd jakie widziałem
<czester> thomson, pioneer, viva, toshiba
<bikstopa> ja to jestem pi**a ;'x
<Matan[M]> bry
<Matan[M]> jak ustawić by mi się GTK nie pchał jak mam ustawione Compiz + Emerald, przy restarcie systemu włącza się GTK skubany i muszę robić reload Compin Menegerem coby się Emerald włączył
<Matan[M]> i tak btw, gdzie się znajdują tapetki łubudubuduntu (standardowo pchane)
<Matan[M]> ok, tapetki znalazłem
<manishe> bry
<manishe> co do compiza, to dodaj do autostartu sh -c "sleep 10 && emerald --replace"
<manishe> i masz.
<manishe> do pracy trzeba isc, narka;)
<Skrzyp> Narzędzie mordu na dziś - szkoła
<czester> Jaka szkoła?
<Skrzyp> Taka szara i brudna
<czester> Ja już nie pamiętam co to szkoła ;-P
<Skrzyp> Raczej nie podstawowa
<Skrzyp> A no chyba, że tak... :)
<czester> Nawet jeśli jako szkołę chcesz liczyć studia.
<Skrzyp> Oni nie mieli ferii, więc nie ma takiego przeskoku
<Skrzyp> Czolgista: jaki jest adres tego twojego deba?
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: o/
<PoKrAk> ;>
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: Co tam masz teraz?
<PoKrAk> bodhi i debian
<tar-gz> Ja se Chakre postawiłem.
<lisu> re
<Wizard> cześć
<dwe11er> o/
<dwe11er> poczarujemy?
<Wizard> czrujcie
<czester> hokus-pokus, czary-mary, czarnuch wszedł do twojej szpary
<PoKrAk> czary mary hokus pokus czester jest blisko pewnych pokus
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBgBzBt2rnY&feature=player_embedded
<tar-gz> hokus pokus czary mary Twoja stara to Twój stary
<Wizard> ależ poziom
<czester> Kanałowy ;-)
<czester> Oj Nokia zrobiła wyjątkowo biedną konferencję.
<czester> Myślałem, że skoro ogłosili współpracę z MS pokażą już jakiś telefon, chociaż prototyp
<czester> A oni, że najwcześniej coś pokażą w listopadzie :D
<czester> Do tego czasu wyjdzie nowy iphone, hp pre3, na pewno coś zmaluje HTC z androidem i jeszcze Samsung
<czester> :D
<czester> Nokia idzie tak bardzo na dno... :D
<banex> re
<termi> w listopadie to juz nikt nokii nie bedzie mial :)
 * termi chce htc! :)
<banex> ja chce blackberry
<czester> Blackberry spoko
<czester> Ale ma dziwaczny interfejs
<termi> bodajze nokia c3 jest podobna
<termi> jak tak ptarze teraz :)
<czester> Oj nie
<termi> patrze
<czester> Nie jest w żaden sposób podobna
<czester> Blackberry ma chociaż fajny system ;-P
<termi> hehe
<termi> ale mowie o wygladzie
<termi> a swoja droga patrze i widze nokia stosuje ten sam srodkwoy guziczek
<czester> Ja bym chciał swoje łapska położyć na pre2
<termi> z plastikowa obudowa co jest jednym wielkim g
<termi> pokaz mi linka do tego pre
<termi> 2
<czester> Nie wiesz co to?
<czester> http://www.palm.com/us/products/phones/pre2/index.html
<termi> ładne
<termi> :)
<termi> nie słyszałem o tym
<termi> :)
<czester> Teraz Palm zostało przejęte przez HP
<czester> i będzie niedługo wydany HP Pre 3
<czester> :D
<czester> http://www.palm.com/us/products/phones/pre3/index.html#
<termi> zanim to trafi do PL
<czester> Dzięki HP może trafić szybko
<czester> Palm w ogóle nie był oficjalnie chyba dostępny w Pl.
<czester> Najbliżej chyba Niemce.
<czester> Fajny system operacyjny jest w tym ;-)
<czester> Bardzo ładny i responsywny
<termi> jaki system?
<czester> WebOS
<termi> myslalem ze powiesz ubuntuOS ;)
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Co byłoby w tym fajnego?:>
<termi> sam fakt
<termi> :)
<czester> Nie widzę jak sam fakt może być fajny ;-P
<termi> no nie gadaj :)
<termi> ide śniadanie jakieś zrobić :)
<Wizard> śmebos
<termi> to fakt fajny :)
<Wizard> oni mają beosa, zamiast coś z nim zrobić, to jakieś webosy partaczą
<czester> lol
<czester> To jest system dedykowany na komórki
<czester> A nie na komputer
<czester> Poza tym szczerze? Jakie szanse na rynku systemów operacyjnych miałby teraz beos?
<Wizard> takie same jak każdy inny system startujący od zera
<czester> No tak.
<czester> WebOS nie startuje od zera i przynajmniej jest fajny i uzyteczny
<Wizard> no nie wiem, nie używałem, to nie będę się wypowiadał
<czester> Ja miałem okazję ;-)
<czester> Ma fajny multitasking
<czester> I bardzo ładny interfejs
<czester> I jest dobrze przemyślany
<czester> Nie to co zrobili jako ekran startowy windows mobile
<czester> :D
<czester> W ogóle to jest już dostępny jakiś telefon z Windows Phone 7?:D
<Wizard> niedługo będą nokie ;)
<czester> W listopadzie ;-p
<Wizard> o ile wcześniej firma nie splajtuje
<Wizard> hehe, w piątek akcje poleciały w dół ponad 10%
<czester> Nokia tak szybko nie splajtuje.
<czester> Nadal będą robić zwykłe telefony ;-P
<Wizard> decyzja o mariażu z microsoftem się już na nich odbiła
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> potem dojdzie jeszcze klapa w postaci dzieci z tego mariażu
<czester> Nie jest to złe rozwiązanie, ale śmierdzi desperacją na kilometr
<Wizard> serio?
<Wizard> zobaczysz co będzie, jak ten chłam wejdzie na rynek
<czester> Hmmmm
<czester> Jakiś samsung jest chyba
<czester> Są w necie filmy z testów
<Wizard> na pewno świetnie sobie radzi
<czester> Może jednak już coś wyszło
<jacekowski> czester: jest HTC z wp7
<czester> Jaki model?
<czester> A widzę. Ale nie wiem co to za model.
<Wizard> ja też nie. i nie chcę wiedzieć
<jacekowski> HD2 albo HD7
<jacekowski> HD7
<jacekowski> a na HD2 mozna odpalic
<czester> hehe
<czester> Działa w pełni?:D
<jacekowski> tak
<czester> No to nieźle
<jacekowski> wp7 jest akurat bardzo ladnie dopracowany
<czester> Ciekawe w jakim stopniu jest to nowy system, a w jakim przeryty Windows Mobile z nowym GUI
<czester> :D
<jacekowski> powiedzialbym ze znacznie bardziej dopracowany niz iphone os 2.0 ktory ja mialem w moim iphone
<czester> Trochę za bardzo kolorowe mi się to wydaje
<Wizard> :/
<czester> I takie infantylne. Np. gigantyczny tytuł programu, w którym się znajdujesz
<czester> O.
<czester> Windows Phone 7 nie ma jakiegokolwiek multitaskingu?:D
<Wizard> eee
<Wizard> czyli cofamy się do epoki kamienia łupandego
<Wizard> dos ftw!
<julek> czesc
<termi> dzien dobry
<julek> Wizard: dos nie jest zlym systemem, bo "odstrasza";)
<julek> wiec user przynajmniej nie grzebie;)
<julek> no i nie ma na nim ogladania "fejsika" - w sam raz do urzedow;)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> cześć julek
<termi> nie ma to jak ograniczanie pracownika
<Wizard> urzędnicy są ograniczeni już na starcie
<termi> proponuje im jeszce dac myszki bez kolki nie beda mogli przewijac stron wiec nie beda ogladac, a malo ktory wpadnie na to ze moze na strzalce sobie to zrobic albo pagedown
<termi> infatylne podejscie
<termi> a prawda jest taka ze im wiecej zakazow tym mniej produktywny pracownik
<czester> Nieprawda
<czester> :D
<czester> Ja nie mam zakazów, noszę swój komputer do pracy i siedzę cały dzień na necie
<termi> tzn ze nie masz sumienia :)
<czester> Wykonuję swoje obowiazki
<termi> najlepszym systemem motywacyjnym jest premia i kierownik (przelozony) z glowa
<Mike_St> hej
<czester> Nie do końca.
<czester> :D
<banex> ej Mike_St \
<Mike_St> banex: witam
<termi> zreszta to temat na gleboka wode
<termi> :)
<banex> hej*
<Mike_St> o czym nawijacie?
<termi> i pkt widzenia zalezy od pktu siedzenia
<termi> Mike_St: o motywacji pracownikow i zakazach
<czester> Owszem, motywują mnie pieniądze. Ale nie te z wypłaty ;-)
<termi> czester: w takim razie zmien prace
<Mike_St> no to faktycznie temat rzeka...
<termi> :)
<Mike_St> czester: jedny motywatorow pracownika sa pieniadze
<czester> termi: Lubię swoją pracę bo stwarza mi dużo okazji
<termi> hehe
<Mike_St> inne czynniki motywujace (jak dla mnie) to szkolenia, system jakis nagrod itd.
<Mike_St> nie wiem czy sie zgodzicie
<Mike_St> :]
<czester> Nagrody też są
<czester> Nie mam co narzekać
<czester> Ostatnio dostałem gratis 500zł
<Mike_St> mnie zadna praca nie motywuje do dalszego dzialania jesli nie wymaga ode mnie kreatywnego myslenia
<czester> Wygrałem słuchawki AKG, iPoda i teraz jest kolejny konkurs sprzedaży komputerów
<Mike_St> sa i tacy, ktorzy pracowaliby cale zycie robiac to samo ;)
<julek> no dobra... czyli jak baby w urzedzie siedza i graja w pasjansa, albo czytaja ploty, to lepiej pracuja?
<Mike_St> julek: lepiej?
<termi> hehe Mike_St bo to sie nazywa wygodnictwo i bojazliwosc
<termi> julek nie rozumiesz
<termi> :)
<Mike_St> termi: wiesz ile jest takich ludzi ?
<czester> Każdy wykonuje swoją pracę
<czester> Jedni mają lepszą, inni gorszą
<termi> Mike_St:  jakich tych co graja w pasjansa czy tych o ktorych ja wspomnialem
<julek> termi: rozumiem doskonale;)
<Mike_St> julek: baby w urzadzie akurat maja co robic: plotkuja, piluja paznokcie, maluja je sobie... kawe i herbate parza
<Mike_St> :d
<czester> nie wyobrażam sobie siedzieć za biurkiem 8-10h i przyjmować petentów
<termi> julek:  to zadaj sobie pytanie dlaczgo one to robia?
<Mike_St> czester: idz do ZUSu :D i zobacz jak tam sie pracuje
<julek> termi: bo za duzo czasu maja, placi im sie od godziny
<czester> W urzędach funkcjonuje taki slogan: "Boże, chroń przed petentem!"
<Mike_St> czester: cos w tym jest
<julek> nie od liczby zalatwionych ludzi;)
<Mike_St> praca z ludzmi to jedna z ciezszych tak naprawde
<czester> Szczerze? Nie dziwię się.
<czester> Ludzie chodzą tam z takimi bredniami.
<Mike_St> mam znajoma w ZUSie, przyjmuje petentow
<czester> Do mnie też przychodzą z pierdołami i nieraz mam dość.
<Mike_St> ostatnio opowiadala mi, ze przyszedl 26letni facet, z mamusia.
<Mike_St> Mama mu wszystko zalatwiala
<Mike_St> synus firme zakladal, ale nie wiedzial co i jak trzeba w zusie zalatwic i przyszedl z mama :x
<czester> No cóż.
<Mike_St> i teraz wez takiemu tlumacz
<Mike_St> jeden przypadek
<Mike_St> ale pewnie jest ich wiecej
<julek> napuchniete przepisy to inna sprawa
<termi> no wwlasnie julek od godziny i traz pomysl co tutaj da wprowadzenie zakazu? na pasjanse itd
<termi> nie beda robic tego beda malwoac paznokcie albo gadac o rydzyku
<Mike_St> zeby tylko o rydzyku
<termi> Mike_St: dalem taka metafore tutaj :P
<Mike_St> termi: no przeciez wiem :D
<termi> problem nie lezy po stronie pracownika tylko po stronie systemu itp
<julek> no to moze jeszcze zatrudnijmy im poslugaczki, zeby im kawe podawaly, bo jak nie, to i tak same sobie zrobia...;)
<julek> o tym mowie
<Mike_St> chociaz co do kosciola to sa dwa glowne w polsce. Rzymsko-katolicki i Torunsko-katolicki hehe
<termi> hehe
<termi> :)
<Mike_St> nie obrazajac nikogo ocyzwiscie :)
<julek> raczej tradycyjno-katolicki (tzn. taka tradycja, ze sie chodzi...) i fanatyczno-katolicki (w tym torun)
<Mike_St> julek: no cos w tym jest :)
<julek> wiekszosc katolikow to praktykujacy, niewierzacy
<termi> hah i znowu temat rzeka wiara....
<termi> ja jestem niepraktykujacy , wierzacy
<termi> ha! :)
<Mike_St> a w co wierzysz?
<termi> w siebie :D
<termi> :)
<Mike_St> hehehehe
<Mike_St> i dobrze
<termi> i tzw. "jak sobie poscielisz tak sie wyspisz"
<julek> a ja jestem niewierzacy, niepraktykujacy i czasem plugawo-kpiacy
<Mike_St> julek: tez sa i tacy :)
<Mike_St> ja mam raczej sceptyczne nastawianie do kosciola
<Mike_St> co innego do samej wiary
<Mike_St> do samego Boga tym bardziej
<julek> ja bym mial neutralne, gdybym nie musial ich utraymywac;)
<termi> dla mnie dzisiaj kosciol a wiara to dwie rozne sprawy, na dzien dzisiejszy kosciol to firma nastawiona na zysk
<Mike_St> kosciol zawsze byl przedsiebiorstwem ;)
<Mike_St> i zobacz jaka dobra firma! ile lat juz dziala i nadal zarabia :]
<termi> Mike_St: ale kiedys nie krzyczeli tak glosno dawac do kopery, chodzic i wrzucac na ofiare
<julek> nawet wlasne prawo sobie w naszym panstwie zorganizowala;)
<termi> za mniej niz 500zl slubu nie dajemy
<termi> jak dasz polowe to dywanu zcerwonego nie rozwijamy
<Mike_St> no o tym to mi nie mow
<termi> itd itd
<julek> i staly przychod pare mld PLN z budzetu;)
<Mike_St> ja biezmowania nie otrzymalem, bo nie zaplacilem w terminie na jakies kwiaty inne duperele na wystroj
<julek> heh, taca i te "oplaty za uslugi" to dla nich napiwki;)
<Mike_St> to byl pierwszy krok do tego, aby sie odsunac od kosciola
<Mike_St> im starszy bylem tym bardziej mnie on zrazal do siebie :) i zraza po dzis dizen
<termi> Mike_St: mam to samo
<julek> a ja dodatkowo wyznaje bluzniercze teorie:)
<Mike_St> nie chodze do kosciola, bo nie chce :) poza tym - widok obludnych ludzi, ktorzy przyszli tam nie po to, aby sie pomodlic w ciszy, poobcowac z bogiem tylko po to, aby odmowic wierszyk, nad ktorym sie nawet dobrze nie zastanowili - obrzydza mnie :)
<termi> poza tym 90% ludzi mowie tu o mniejszych miescinach ida do kosciola bo "co ludzie powiedza" "albo pochwale sie nowym futrem" itp
<Mike_St> nooo dokladnie
<julek> a najwieksza farsa to tzw "sakrament _pokuty_"
<termi> wiec chodza do kosciola jak lemingi
<Mike_St> wychodza 3 baby z kosciola i pierwsze co: Pani Krysiu, Pani widziala? Malinowskiej dzisiaj nie bylo! ciekawe dlaczego. i pier... tak pold nia
<termi> :)
<julek> idzie taka baba, narozrabiala... zamiast jakos naprawic, to opowie swoje wystepki katabasowi i juz wychodzi czysta i rozgrzeszona;)
<Mike_St> no ja tego tak nie postrzegam
<Mike_St> co do poszanowania to jakies poszanowanie mam, ale draznia mnie ludzie po prostu, od ktorych bije na km obluda i zaklamaniem
<czester> Ha.
<julek> a ja postrzegam, to bardzo wygodne zwolnic sie z odpowiedzialnosci i poczucia winy niewielkimi w sumie nakladami...
<Mike_St> nei generalizuje tutaj oczwiscie
<czester> To nawet ja bywam w kościele, a jestem zadeklarowanym ateistą.
<czester> Tylko mój powód, dla którego tam idę jest inny ;-)
<julek> czester: ja bylem ostatnio miesiac temu
<julek> na mszy dla oblakanych...
<Mike_St> julek: a ja nie pamietam juz kiedy
<termi> czester jestes ministrantem? ;)
<czester> Daleko mi do tego
<Mike_St> julek: jetes oblakany?!
<julek> nie:P
<czester> Ale dziewczyna, która mi się podoba chodzi co niedzielę.
<Mike_St> czester: jaki powod?
<Mike_St> aaa
<julek> a poprzednio to tez pare lat nie bylem
<Mike_St> :D
<termi> hahahhahaa
<Mike_St> i wszystko jasne
<termi> to tak jak z tym futrem
<termi> :)
<julek> teraz poszedlem, zeby popatrzec
<czester> Żeby było jasne
<Mike_St> o ja je.... "podryw na msze"
<czester> Nie modlę się
<Mike_St> :D
<czester> Ona dobrze o tym wie
<termi> a do komuni idziesz?
<czester> Pojebało?
<czester> Nie wykonuję zadnych gestów
<Mike_St> kto z Was wierzy w Boga?
<czester> A jej jest miło, że jestem obook
<julek> czester: ja to samo:P
<julek> stalem sobie i patrzylem;)
<czester> Wiara jest dla niej bardzo ważna.
<termi> Mike_St: musze teraz odpowiadac na to pytanie?
<czester> Więc nie zabronię jej chodzić do kościoła
<czester> A jak mam sam w domu siedzieć i na nią czekac to wolę iść z nią.
<termi> czester: czyli zapomnij o sex przed slubem hahaha
<Mike_St> termi: oczywiscie, ze nie. Tak rzucilem tylko pytanie
<julek> ech...
<czester> termi: Mamy po 26-27 lat. Nie jesteśmy dziećmi ;-)
<Mike_St> czester: ale skoro Ty taki wierzacy jak Twoja kobiecina nie jestes to... moze to rodzic jakies problemy miedzy wami
<czester> Mike_St: Odwrotnie
<czester> Mike_St: Ona jest wierząca. Ja nie.
<czester> A, źle zrozumiałem.
<Mike_St> no przeczytaj jak napisalem
<Mike_St> ;)
<czester> Mike_St: Nie rodzi
<Mike_St> no to ok
<Mike_St> no nic. Czas sie wziac za robote :)
<czester> Aczkolwiek zwalcza inne moje widzimisię zawzięcie
<czester> :D
<czester> Np. ksenofobię i rasizm :D
<Mike_St> to skoro jestescie przy temacie wiary to moze sobie nt homeopatii porozmawiajcie :D
<julek> czester: ja mialem taka niby choodzaca do kosciola... i chyba przesiakla moim zgorzknieniem;)
<czester> Aha
<czester> To fatalnie
<czester> Ta moja jest mega uparta
<czester> I to mi się podoba. Ma swój świat i nie da się go zmienic ;-)
<termi> czester: do czasu do czasu
<Mike_St> znikam! trzymajcie sie!
<Mike_St> cu!
<termi> nara
<czester> Inna kwestia, że wcale nie chcę go zmieniać. Jest fajna taka jaka jest.
<julek> ja nigdy sie sam nie ograniczalem tylko dlatego, zeby niby "szanowac" czyjes uczucia religijne;)
<czester> A ja tak
<Wizard> hmm
<czester> Bo jednak można kogoś zranić
<Wizard> ja nie mam uczuć religijnych ;)
<czester> Na jej przykładzie się przekonałem.
<julek> Wizard: ja tez;)
<termi> w ogole zamiast 10 przykazan wystarczy jedno
<czester> Mogę myśleć co chcę, to moja sprawa. Ale niekoniecznie musze o tym rozprawiać, a już w szczególności z nią ;-)
<termi> "zyj tak by nikt nigdy przez ciebie nie plakal"
<Wizard> do tego jestem niepoprawny politycznie
<termi> :)
<Wizard> i mówię "pedał" i "czarnuch"
<julek> czester: chodzi mi o takie "zlagadzanie" swoich pogladow na sile
<czester> Ja nie mówię bez powodu.
<julek> zeby sie dopasowywac
<czester> julek: Ja niczego nie złagodziłem.
<czester> julek: Ona dobrze o tym wie.
<czester> julek: Zresztą próbuje mnie co jakiś czas zagadać o tym i przerobić.
<julek> ja jestem chemikiem, dla mnie ulepienie czlowieka z gliny jest nieracjonalne, koniec tematu;)
<termi> hehehe
<czester> Oj nie w tym rzecz
<julek> czester: w tym, bo to jest dogmat
<czester> Bla bla bla
<termi> julek: jestes chemikiem?
<julek> termi: troche
<czester> Tzn. czasem przyjmuje chemię.
<termi> aha :)
<termi> bo chcialem ci zadac pytanie ale skoro jestes troche chemikiem to nie bedziesz wiedzial raczej
<termi> :)
<julek> zadaj
<czester> Ja mam przyjaciół, małżeństwo, oboje skończyli chemię
<czester> :D
<czester> Tfu
<czester> Farmację w sumie
<termi> podaj mi proporcje na plyn do spryskiwaczy zimowy
<czester> Ale to chemia :D
<julek> czester: gowno przwda:P
<czester> Ona jest toksykologiem, on farmaceutą
<czester> Uwierz mi, że chemii mieli po dziurki w nosie
<termi> czyli łączy ich chemia
<termi> :)
<julek> czester: chemicy na studiach nie robia zielnikow, nie maja botaniki, nie mieszaja jakichs masci, nie lepia czopkow
<czester> julek: Oj robią.
<julek> a na praktyki nie ida metkowac lekarstw w aptece
<czester> julek: Idę z nimi gdzieś nad rzeką na spacerze - a on mi napierdala jakie chwasty rosną przy drodze
<julek> na farmacji nie maja radiochemii, chemii kwantowej, swiatlowodow, informatyki, fizyki...:P
<czester> Musi takie rzeczy wiedzieć i wie
<czester> Ponadto oboje robią doktorat :D
<julek> nie musie znac mieszanki w belicie:P
<termi> julek czekam na odpowiedz :)
<julek> termi: tajemnica producenta pewnie...:P
<termi> nie pierd.. :)
<julek> termi: nie rozumiem po co ci to... chcesz cos destylowac...?;)
<julek> "po borygo sie nie rzygo"
<Wizard> heh, coś temat zmieniliście
<czester> lol
<czester> julek: A jakim wykształceniem możesz się pochwalić?:>
<julek> czester: zadnym:)
<julek> dlatego narazie "troche":)
<termi> nie mam dostep do alkoholu w pracy
<termi> i poprostu
<termi> chcialem sobie zrobic :)
<termi> robie do tej pory ale za bardzo jedzie alkoholem
<julek> :)
<termi> i sie zastnaawiam na 5L jaka ma byc proporcja alkoholu co by nie zamarzla ta woda
<termi> :)
<kklimonda> po co ci alkohol w pracy?
<kklimonda> gdzie ty pracujesz?
<PoKrAk> do czyszczenia monitora
<Caemyr> na mrozie
<czester> Mi by się przydał na skołatane nerwy
<termi> ma dostep do alkoholu tyle w tym temacie :P
<julek> ja tez w sumie dostep mam...
<julek> i to taki w 4-litrowych butlach
<julek> u mojej matki w pracy
<julek> ale jakos mam do niego opory
<termi> :)
<julek> termi: gdzie pracujesz?
<termi> w mięsnym ;)
<julek> hmm... to jak moja matka troche...
<julek> alkohol jest do mycia zwlok
<termi> heheh :)
<julek> bo pracuje w zakladzie anatomii na akademii medycznej:)
<qermit> termi: teraz pracujesz w mięsnym?
<termi> qermit: cicho ;)
<mati75> termi: co na lodówce piszesz?
<termi> nie pod świnią
<PushUpek> dobry
<PoKrAk> nie pitol
<PoKrAk> :D :P
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> trzeba by jakieś śniadanie skoro świt zjeść;D
<mati75> ma ktoś może Intel Core i3-370M?
<PushUpek> ja nie
<mati75> nie mogę się doczytać czy obsługuje wirtualizacje czy nie
<PushUpek> mati75: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=49020 na samym dole tabelki masz
<mati75> PushUpek: tu widziałem
<mati75> a gdzie indziej co innego pisze
<PushUpek> raczej bym wierzył temu co producent pisze ;]
<PoKrAk> a co na to baba wnaga ?
<PushUpek> baba wnaga?:>
<PoKrAk> no nie mow junior ze nie słyszałes
<PushUpek> hmm
<PoKrAk> najsłynniejsza jasnowidzka XXw
<PushUpek> huh
<Wizard> PoKrAk: to taki Wołoszański? :>
<PoKrAk> taaaaaaaaa
 * PoKrAk ma juz dosyc :/
<PoKrAk> qwa nie nawidze ustaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: co ustawiasz?:D
<PoKrAk> nic nie ustawiam
<PoKrAk> ucze sie na chory egzamin na instruktora :/
<PoKrAk> mam jutro egzam
<KoYoT> good Luck
<PoKrAk> 'ta
<PoKrAk> jak jutro zdam zwłoki bedą do domu wieżli
<PushUpek> czego będziesz instruował?:]
<PoKrAk> prawo jazdy
<PushUpek> huh ;D to powodzenia ;D
<PoKrAk> :/
<banex> nie dziekuj!
<KoYoT> od jakiegos czasu a doklladnie synchronizacji chromium-browser zaczal wywalac blad wtyczki shockwave na utube
<KoYoT> jakbyscie propowali to zrobic? dodam ze na operze i na ff to dziala normalnie
<PoKrAk> chrome tak
<PoKrAk> ma fajna przegladarka lecz zre pamieci sporo
<PoKrAk> i ze wzgledu na to pojawiaja sie komunikaty o wtyczkach
<PoKrAk> norma
<KoYoT> ale to tak jak powiedzialem po synchronizacji sie stało
<KoYoT> pamieci mu starcza
<PoKrAk> wiem ze starcza
<PoKrAk> ale chrome tak ma
<PoKrAk> moze jest to powodem ze jdna przgladarka ma odpalonych wiele procesów
<KoYoT> naparawiles to jakos?
<PoKrAk> nie
<PoKrAk> przyzwyczaiłem sie
<PoKrAk> inaczej na linuxie juz chrome rzadko uzywam na windowsie sie przyzwyczaiłem
<KoYoT> no ja te tez
<KoYoT> ale kij
 * KoYoT dostał nowy komp z proc 2x 2,66 i 2gb ram 
<KoYoT> i sie cieszy
<PushUpek> KoYoT: cieszymy się z tobą ;]
<KoYoT> PushUpek: wiedzialem ze jestescie weseli
<PushUpek> bo my to wesoła ferajna
<PushUpek> kurde trzeba by się do roboty brać, a tak się nie chce
<banex> mi tez sie nie chce
<banex> slonce za oknem
<banex> kawa na biurku
<banex> i zero zapedu do pracy
<PoKrAk> heh jedna ustawa przewietrzona
<PoKrAk> jeszcze dwie i psychologia z dydaktyka :/
<banex> ja oceniam dostawcow internetu w wwa
<banex> ;d
<PushUpek> wwa?:>
<PushUpek> warszawa?:P
<banex> taqk
<banex> tyle ze slaby wybor
<banex> bo chyba tylko aster wchodzi w gre
<PushUpek> upc tam nie macie na wsi?:D
<banex> :)
<banex> upc jest 11 zl drozsza
<banex> 10 mb 66 zl
<qermit> ja mam ze 4 chyba dostępnych
<banex> aster 20 mb za 55 zl
<qermit> albo 5
<banex> ja sprawdzalem na stronach wpisujac adres, to i w aster mi wyskocyzlo ze nie ma
<PoKrAk> wez oblookaj obsługe GTS`a
<banex> ;d
<PushUpek> ja tam na e-wro które dialogowskie tępe wory uśmierciły jadę...
<PoKrAk> sa elastyczni dosyc a z ich helpdesku zawsze zadowolony byłem
<banex> wyslalem maila do gts
<banex> zobaczymy czy uracza mnie na wsi internetem
<banex> ;d
<PoKrAk> qn/me odktył nową forma masohizmu
<PoKrAk> w ramach relaksu wchodze na strone http://grupaimage.home.pl/testy/
 * PoKrAk odkrył nową forma masohizmu
<Wizard> powtarzasz się
<banex> to zdajesz prawko czy na instruktora?
<KoYoT> na instruktora
<PoKrAk> qwa zeby takie tylko pytania były na egzamie heh
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> pesymista ;D
<PoKrAk> w gorzowie tak mają
<PoKrAk> plus pytania z psyhologii i dydaktyki
<PushUpek> to zdawaj tam ;D
<Wizard> nie zdałem ;)
<Wizard> 3 błędy
<qermit> ja miałem 17
<PoKrAk> ja mam 0 lub 2 :)
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: wlasnie sie zastanawiamy jakby ta raza nie poszło nam to do gorzowa pojedziemy pewnie
<PushUpek> ;]
<czester> lol
<czester> Nie zdalo się prawka u siebie do do Gorzowa?:D
<czester> Głupi pomysł
<czester> Nie znasz miasta
<PushUpek> nie prawka, tylko egzamin na instruktora ;p
<PushUpek> heh gimp 2.7 będzie miał wreszcie single-window mode ;]
<banex> wow
<banex> postep
<winter> do dupy
<foreste> ja wiem to od 2 lat xd
<fi9o> PushUpek: Wiesz kiedy on go bedzie miec?
<foreste> czesc
<winter> przyzwyczaiłem się do starego interfejsu
<fi9o> PushUpek: gimp w ogole slabo sie ma. Pracuje nad nim 1 developer i to po godzinach.
<PushUpek> foreste: beta już ponoć to ma ;]
<Dreadlish> elo
<PushUpek> ole
<banex> sa jakies zamienniki do wine?
<banex> zapomnialem nazwy,,,
<czester> Crossover?
<PushUpek> banex: tak jest, windows ;]
<banex> crossover
<czester> To prawie to samo tylko płatne
<banex> czyli to nie to
<banex> ;d
<czester> No to nic innego nie ma.
<winter> cedega
<winter> płatna
<winter> do gier mainly
<PushUpek> był jeszcze zestaw skryptów, który jest nakładką na wine, ale nie pamiętam jak się nazywa ;D
<czester> To nic nie zmienia. Wine to wine...
<winter> wine-tools?
<banex> :D
<matti_> PushUpek: może playonlinux
<PushUpek> matti_: o właśnie ;D
<matti_> a co ktoś chce uruchomić na wine?
 * PoKrAk wlasnie znalazł rozwiązanie problemu czemu default gw mu wcinało w debianie na 6.0 na starcie
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: jezdeś ??
<kklimonda> si
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: podziel się z nami odkryciem ;d
<PoKrAk> pamiętasz moj problem że nie czytało bramy z interfaces ??
<banex> matti_: ogolnie chodzi o soldata, na wine mam fpsy ~30
<kklimonda> tak
<PoKrAk> emodule-exalt mieszał
<PoKrAk> po usunieciu tego pakiety enlihtenmentu zaskakiwało
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: w jaki sposób mieszał?
<matti_> banex: w playonlinux masz soldat to powinno w miarę dobrze chodzić
<PoKrAk> blokował bramke moduł ten jest network managerem dla e17
<PoKrAk> który w sumie jest zbedny
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: ach, rozumiem
<PoKrAk> po usunieciu go interfaces było prawidłowo odczytywane
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: to jakiś wymysł E, czy korzysta normalnie z NetworkManagera?
<PoKrAk> chyba wymysł e17 bo network managera nie mam zainstalowanego lecz wicid
<PoKrAk> tfu wicd
<jacekowski> wicd ostatnio zaczal obsysac
<jacekowski> nie radzi sobie z roamingiem prawidlowo
<PoKrAk> dpkg -l | grep network
<PoKrAk> jacekowski: mi w lapku wystarcza
<PoKrAk> lecz jest zgryz z ptpp
<jacekowski> ja na FOSDEMie mialem niesamowite problemu z wicd
<jacekowski> bo tam bylo milion ap
<jacekowski> i bez roamingu dzialajacego to sie nie dalo
<PoKrAk> ok jeszcze tylko musze nad wygladem popracowac i skłizi bedzie gotowy do normal desktop using :)
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: tym razem na debiana się przesiadasz?:>
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: powrót do korzeni :)
<kklimonda> PushUpek: coś trzeba robić z tym całym wolnym czasem ;)
<PushUpek> ja bym na piwo poszedł jakbym miał wolny czas ;p
<PushUpek> dobre zimne piwo, bilardzik ;D
<PoKrAk> w pracy piwa nie pozwalają :)
<banex> archa zainstaluj
<PushUpek> dlatego pracuję w domu ;]
<PoKrAk> arch to badziew
<PushUpek> a czasami w knajpie ;D
<PushUpek> zainstaluj gentoo ;D
<PoKrAk> po co mam sie meczyc z wynalazkiem jak sobie od podstaw spersonalizuje cały system
<PushUpek> ja tam robię rozbrat z linuxem ;p
<banex> dlaczego mowisz ze arch to badziew?
<banex> siedzac na ubuntu
<banex> ;>
<Dreadlish> arch to nie badziew
<PoKrAk> ubu wyleciało
<PoKrAk> choc bodki tez do rewelacji nie nalezy i na ubuntu leci
<PoKrAk> wiec dlatego szykuje sobie alternatywe w postaci spersonalizowanego debiana od zera
<kklimonda> PushUpek: na co sie prenosisz
<PushUpek> osx
<julek> PoKrAk: dobrze znasz archa?
<PushUpek> a co tam dobrze znać? wszystkie dystrybucje są niemal identyczne, różnią się trochę konfiguracyjnymi plikami
<PoKrAk> ano
<julek> to dlaczego arch jest niby jakims dziwacznym "wynalazkiem"?
<PoKrAk> wiec dlatego majac dosyc niepotrzebnych pierdól szyje sobie na miare garniturek :P :D
<winter> KISS
<julek> taa...
<PoKrAk> a ubuntu nie jest ?? :D
<julek> iksde
<banex> masz archa basic
<banex> albo dzentu
<PoKrAk> debian netinstall mam debiana basic :)
<PoKrAk> oki trza spadowywac
<kklimonda> PushUpek: gadanie - gdyby mnie ktoś przed Fedorą (z systemd) posadził to bym musiał spędzić pół dnia by się w niej rozeznać dobrze
<fialman> kucyki, mam problem
<fialman> chce wykonac:
<fialman> patch -pl < up1.patch
<PushUpek> kklimonda: ale posadź zwykłego usera, to ci różnicy nie znajdzie ;]
<banex> RTFM
<fialman> dostaje: patch: **** strip count l is not a number
<PoKrAk> ano RTFM
<kklimonda> fialman: nie ma być -pl
<fialman> rtfm powinno byc aliasem dla man
<kklimonda> fialman: co najwyżej -p1
<PoKrAk> oki seejaaaaaaaaaa
<fialman> OK, sprobuje
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: beż znajdzie - szczególnie teraz, jak Unity wprowadzają ;)
<PoKrAk> zaden problem sadze ze mozna było by to oficjalnie przepchnąć
<banex> cu
<PoKrAk> bleeeeeee
<PoKrAk> dlatego e17 zainstalowałem
<PoKrAk> oki pomykam
<PushUpek> i po co to Unity?
<kklimonda> PushUpek: ładne, wygodne
<PushUpek> może na netbookach wygodne, ale na laptopie albo desktopie...
<PushUpek> wszyscy będą na nie bluzgać jak na kde4
<kklimonda> PushUpek: używam na swoim laptopie z powodzeniem
<Psotnick> kklimonda: z ładne to kwestia gustu ;)
<kklimonda> PushUpek: część będzie bluzgać -- nie wszyscy dobrze znoszą zmiany
<kklimonda> Psotnick: moim zdaniem dużo ładniejsze od gnome zwykłego, czy gnome-shell. Ale to kwestia gustu
<fialman> kontynuacja problemu: mam 2 skrypty .patch, czy jesli chce zaaplikowac oba to dac -p2 ?
<kklimonda> fialman: nie
<kklimonda> fialman: najpierw pierwszy, potem drugi
<fialman> wszystkie p1?
<kklimonda> zależy
<fialman> bo jak daje drugi, to mam 4 of 15 hunks failed
<kklimonda> no to albo nakładasz w złej kolejności, albo patche się gryzą
<fialman> kklimonda, dziekuje ci bardzo, jak kiedys cie spotkam w polsce to ci postawie piwo
<banex> ..
<PushUpek> . . .
<KoYoT> Dreadlish: Skrzyp : l] DraKhu:
<KoYoT> http://content.wallpapers-room.com/resolutions/1600x1200/P/Wallpapers-room_com___Photoshop_Geek_by_derekprospero_1600x1200.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5trpdmv> (at content.wallpapers-room.com)
<Matan[M]> bry
<winter> bry
<lisu_> o/
<czester> FUJ
<czester> Jaka brzydka tapeta
<Skrzyp> ładna
<Skrzyp> tylko napis do dupy
<czester> Cała z dupy.
<KoYoT> Skrzyp: pod domene :D
<Skrzyp> :P
<KoYoT> chodz na chwile na prv
<KoYoT> Skrzyp: prv
<KoYoT> o/ monter
<banex> gtg bb
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<KoYoT> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<JamJamPoland> Czołem koledzy
<winter> czołgiem
<JamJamPoland> Mam problem podczas pracy z apt-get
<JamJamPoland> http://wklej.to/aDgvY
<crusty> ping
<JamJamPoland> Co mogę na to poradzić?
<crusty> używa ktoś stąd archa?
<czester> He?
<czester> To jeszcze jest wydawane?:D
<crusty> he!
<JamJamPoland> Pomoże ktoś na mój problem?
<Skrzyp> JamJamPoland: Która wersja jebu?
<czester> Pytaj to się przekonasz.
<JamJamPoland> jebu?
<Skrzyp> jebuntu
<JamJamPoland> 10.04
<winter> crusty: jam archer
<JamJamPoland> ?
<crusty> winter: to w8 chwilkę, wstawię fotkę
<JamJamPoland> Pomożenie?
<JamJamPoland> Bo to całkowicie blokuje mi prace z systemem...
<winter> JamJamPoland: wklej wynik df -h
<crusty> winter: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/02/14/20110214_001.jpg
<crusty> przy boot cd
<crusty> na serwerze chcę postawić
<winter> o jeżu
<crusty> bo normalny boot na PC
<crusty> o.O
<winter> nie wiem
<winter> pierwsze widzę
<winter> zapraszam na #archlinux.pl, moze ktoś będzie wiedział
<JamJamPoland> http://wklej.org/id/475839/
<winter> albo #archlinux jak znasz angielski
<Skrzyp> Kurde, chcę zrobić XFCE4  w stylu czegoś takiego - http://www.guidebookgallery.org/pics/gui/desktop/firstrun/macos90-1-1.png - da się?
<crusty> znam ang
<crusty> ale najpierw polaków popytam
<crusty> ;]
<JamJamPoland> I co ty na to?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: do pewnego stopnia
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: ten pasek na gorze to globalmenu...
<Skrzyp> ikonki sie wezmie
<Skrzyp> czcionka fixed blod
<JamJamPoland> ?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: ale to nie będzie tak działać
<Skrzyp> tylko najgorzej wziac style do metacity i gtk
<Skrzyp> dzialac nie
<Skrzyp> ale wygladac
<kklimonda> jak system sprzed dekady? ;)
<Skrzyp> ten pasek na dole to jakiś wbar albo panelem
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: Lubie takie klimaty retro
<JamJamPoland> witer
<JamJamPoland> co ty na to?
<JamJamPoland> Mogę coś zrobić?
<Skrzyp> w wieku 8 lat mialem motyw win 3.11 na XP :P
<JamJamPoland> Jak zwiększyć ten limit APT::Cache-Limit
<winter> JamJamPoland: googluję.... za ciebie
<JamJamPoland> Szukałem
<JamJamPoland> niby zwiększyłem
<JamJamPoland> ale nie działa
<czester> Co za nuda.
<JamJamPoland> OK
<JamJamPoland> Już
<JamJamPoland> Ustawiłem APT::Cache-Limit "90000000";
<JamJamPoland> Nie za dużo?
<winter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/apt/+bug/24626
<winter> czytam to
<winter> też polecam przeczytać
<PushUpek> JamJamPoland: zależy jaki masz dysk ;) jak masz miejsce, to ustawiasz ile chcesz ;]
<JamJamPoland> Ale co to za limit jest?
<czester> Skrzyp: Ale ten stary Mac OS był brzydki :D
<JamJamPoland> MAm pytanko
<JamJamPoland> jeszcze
<Skrzyp> czester: mi się podoba
<czester> Snow jest ładny
<czester> Leopard też
<czester> Tiger już mi się nie podoba
<JamJamPoland> Mam jesze zrobioną partycje na dysku - pozostałość po widnows - mogę ją zintegrować z partycją liuxa
<JamJamPoland> ?
<JamJamPoland> *linuxa
<Skrzyp> zainstalowałem go przez Boot Camp i SheepShavera w szkole na jednym iMacu
<Skrzyp> JamJamPoland: ee...
<winter> JamJamPoland: apt-get clean tez by dało radę chyba
<winter> JamJamPoland: cache pakietów prawdopodobnie
<Skrzyp> możesz z niej dane przekopiować, usunąć i rozszerzyć
<JamJamPoland> Nie będzie z tym problemu
<JamJamPoland> Wiem że windows pada przy takiej operacji :D
<Skrzyp> JamJamPoland: gparted zrobi ci to z palcem w dupie
<czester> Chociaż pewnie wolałby się obejść bez tego palca ;-P
<czester> Zdechnę siedząc w chacie.
<czester> Nie ma bata, żebym jutro tu gnił.
<czester> L4 się kończy!
<Skrzyp> czester: mi się dzisiaj ferie skończyły
<czester> Boś dzieciak ;-P
<czester> Jak można przez 2 tygodnie nie mieć obowiązków
<czester> Nie wyobrażam sobie.
<bikstopa> hiho
<bikstopa> hiho
<bikstopa> mozliwe to, zeby dioda LED byla zasilana 2v? ;'d
<czester> Możliwe.
<qermit> bikstopa: diode led zasila sie prądem
<bikstopa> xD
<Skrzyp> Usuwanie openoffice.org-base ...
<Skrzyp> To ja rozumiem!
<Skrzyp> :P
<czester> Libre?;-P
<Skrzyp> czester: ano
<BlessJah> bikstopa: zalezy jaki opor podepniesz
<BlessJah> bikstopa: na elektroda masz tutki
<KoYoT> Skrzyp: ja juz po usuwaniu
<KoYoT> wsio ok
<czester> Skrzyp: What for?
<Skrzyp> czester: czekam na to nowe, w QT. Widziałeś mockupy?
<Skrzyp> For me, zaiste
<BlessJah> bikstopa: mozesz nawet i ~230V zasilac, ale musisz podpiac duzy opor i przygotowac sie na mruganie 50Hz
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: to się naczekasz ;)
<czester> Skrzyp: Mockupy gówno mówią ;_P
<czester> Skrzyp: Kiedyś widziałem mockupy gnome 3.0
<czester> :D
<czester> I gdzie jest?:D
<czester> Niczego nie zrealizowano.
<bt4> re
<czester> Narysować każdy umie ;-P
<czester> Gorzej jak to później trzeba zrobić ;-P
<czester> Skrzyp: http://www.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=en&q=gnome+3.0&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=O2hZTaOpJcWVOua4iI4F&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCwQsAQwAA&biw=1381&bih=975
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4dbbgu3> (at www.google.com)
<czester> :D
<czester> Aż sobie ściągnę na parallels ubuntu nowe.
<czester> Iso będzie za 15 minut ;-)
<Skrzyp> czester: masz safari?
<czester> Mam
<Skrzyp> reflink z google pisze się ręcznie
<czester> Co się robi?
<Skrzyp> http://images.google.com/search?q=gnome+3.0
<czester> Wkleiłem tak jak było. Mam w dupie co to jest reflink ;-P
<Skrzyp> ręcznie się pisze
<Skrzyp> żeby nie wyciekały dane o kliecie itp
<czester> Jak mogę skopiować i wkleić to nie będę sie bawił
<czester> Nie boję się wycieku danych. Co z tego, że mam safari?:D
<czester> Mam maca, to raczej w 90% pewne, że safari ;-P
<gjm> re
<manishe> siema
<KoYoT> misie - potrzeba zajebistego listu motywacyjnego o prace na stanowisku kierowcy... pomożecie?
<KoYoT> Skrzyp:
<KoYoT> czester:
<KoYoT> jacekowski:
<Skrzyp> Hmm...
<Skrzyp> Napisz, że jeździ jak Kubica.
<Skrzyp> :)
<KoYoT> po bandach
<Skrzyp> Wezmą na pewno.
<KoYoT> :D
<KoYoT> jakby nie ten wypadek mozna by bylo tak napisac
<KoYoT> jezdze jak kubica a ja wylece z drogi to lece i ląduje jak małysz
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: czemu ja nie mam na hoście dead, tylko jakiś neoplus?
<Psotnick> u mnie Busa prowadzi taki koleś, co wygląda dokładnie jak Kubica ;)
<Skrzyp> To ja nim nie jeżdżę... :)
<Psotnick> Jak bym wiedział, że to Ty to bym nie wsiadał ;/'
<Skrzyp> Czolgista: ping, a adekwatnie to dnia to pink.
<lisu_> Skrzyp: Warum pink?
<Skrzyp> Nie, pink, że walentynki.
<Skrzyp> Właśnie mi matka rzuciła katalog 'kolonie i obozy 2011'
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: bo hosta fajnego sie ma jak sie jest fajnym
<Skrzyp> No ja miałem
<Skrzyp> I mi zniknął
<Psotnick> przestałeś być fajny :D
<Skrzyp> :)
<BlessJah> co on zglupia?
<BlessJah> `calc 3+2
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu_> x)
<czester> No no...
<czester> Nawet ładne to ubuntu.
<BlessJah> 11.04?
<BlessJah> czy 10.10?
<czester> 10.10
<Skrzyp> Ano
<BlessJah> w sumie pewnie je bede za chwile instalowal
<czester> No na na parallelsie
<gjm> wszystko może być ładne, tylko trezba się pobawić
<gjm> np. ja mam ubuntu, mix gnome-openbox i cairo-compmgr'a i wygląda świetnie
<gjm> a, i dockbarx do gnome-panel
<Pabl0Escobar> czester: zainstaluje iUbuntu ;)
<Pabl0Escobar> *zainstaluj
<foreste> debian ;]
<czester> Pabl0Escobar: A jest:D
<Pabl0Escobar> czester: powiedz że mam łannego bloga :P
<czester> Pabl0Escobar: Mam ładnego bloga
<czester> :D
<Pabl0Escobar> luj :P
<czester> A nie?:D
<Pabl0Escobar> a no :D
<czester> Musiałbym go trochę jeszcze tylko dopracować
<ju-rek> poka, poka :D
<BlessJah> normalne ze po kliknieciu "Try..." juz kilka minut sie laduje?
<BlessJah> szyderczo co jakis czas do mnie pomrugujac?
<Caemyr> http://www.fukung.net/v/38585/8147da63ea438088043ec3368d927bca.jpg
<Caemyr> ROFL
<czester> ju-rek: samulczyk.pl ;-P
<BlessJah> kurde, po kliknieciu na release notes normalnie ff odpalilo
<BlessJah> ale gnome do konca sie nie chce zaladowac
<BlessJah> i w koncu poprawili te guziki, jak byly kolory to nijak nie mozna bylo dojsc ktory co robi
<BlessJah> no tak, po skillowaniu procesu instalatora gnome od razu sie zalaczyl
<Psotnick> Caemyr: nie oglądałem Star Treka ani Gwiezdnych Wojen :D
<czester> Star Trek TOS był zajebisty
<jacekowski> Psotnick: jeszcze dodaj ze BTTF nie ogladales
<Psotnick> jacekowski: to akurat oglądałem 10 razy tak jak Obcego 1-4 ;D
<Psotnick> kurde obejrzałbym sobie BTTF ;/
<Psotnick> a nie mam w domu
<jacekowski> ja mam na dvd i xvid
<jacekowski> i bylem w kinie ostatnio
<jacekowski> bo puszczali jeszcze raz
<Psotnick> w kinie o.O
<jacekowski> tak
<Psotnick> kurcze też tak chcę :)
<jacekowski> lokalne kino puszczalo
<Psotnick> ale u mnie w kinie lokalnym to filmy lecą jak HBO już skończy je puszczać :)
<BlessJah> ubunciarze, na jakim etapie rozwoju jest nouveau? stabilne i uzywalne toto?
<lisu_> BlessJah: gówno to to
<BlessJah> lisu_: jest defaultowo i na razie sie nie wycrashowalo
<lisu_> a jakiś zastępczak dla nouveau macie dla staruszki gf 4  mx 440?
<BlessJah> lisu_: poza tym pozwala mi na dostep do TTY, w przeciwienstwie do third-party (przynajmniej pol roku temu byl spory problem z dostaniem sie do TTY, moze naprawili w koncu)
<lisu_> BlessJah: j/w. wysypuje się przy uruchamianiu xów
<jacekowski> BlessJah: powolne
<jacekowski> ja nie mam problemow z nvidia
<jacekowski> ale
<jacekowski> czasami xorg mi nie startuje
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a masz dostep do TTY?
<jacekowski> tak
<BlessJah> a pol roku temu miales?
<jacekowski> i mam wiadomosc ze xorg sie popsul i co chce uczynic
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> i jak zrestartuje to jest ok
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na 173 180 185 i 196 dzialalo ci?
<jacekowski> tak
<BlessJah> damn
<BlessJah> a mi nie chce
<BlessJah> odpale current o ile nie bedzie za duzo sciagania
<lisu_> jacekowski: ten sam objaw mam u siebie, po restarcie twardym chodzi.
<BlessJah> za duzych w sumie wymagan nie mam, jesli tylko filmy sie nie tna jest ok
<Psotnick> co do grepa dopisać, żeby grepał Address or ESSID?
<kklimonda> grep ESSID
<kklimonda> grep Address
<kklimonda> ;)
<Psotnick> to grepnie and
<kklimonda> egrep (ESSID|Address)
<Psotnick> dziękuję :)
<Psotnick> tyle, że nie działa ;/
<kklimonda> hmm
<Psotnick> bash: błąd składni przy nieoczekiwanym znaczniku `('
<kklimonda> zamknij w cudzysłów
<Psotnick> działa :) dziękuję jeszcze raz
<Dreadlish> re
<tar-gz> o/
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: elo
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: korzystasz z yaourta?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: ta
<tar-gz> z czego to zainstalowales?
<Dreadlish> repo.archlinux.fr/$arch
<Dreadlish> bardzo trudno znaleść.
<tar-gz> Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/i686
<tar-gz> no mam
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ale ma być
<Dreadlish> [archlinuxfr]
<Dreadlish> Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/i686
<tar-gz> gdzie?
<Dreadlish> w /etc/pacman.conf
<tar-gz> Offf... a Kwpolska kazał mi jakieś skrypty ściągać.
<tar-gz> Ty no lol co ten badziew mi wyswietla znowu
<Dreadlish> ajć ajć
<Dreadlish> pacman -Sy
<tar-gz> zrobilem
<Dreadlish> pacman -Ss taourt
<Dreadlish> yaourt*
<tar-gz> ten yaourt mi jakies dziwactwa wyswietl
<Dreadlish> żadne dziwactwa :D
<tar-gz> łojezu i za co wy tak wychwalacie tego archa
<Dreadlish> hmm, za to że nie potrafisz go obsłużyć?
<tar-gz> http://wklej.org/id/476029/
<DaZ> jak sie nie jest pebkacem to sie wychwala.
<Dreadlish> pebkacem?
<DaZ> pebkacem.
<winter> PEBKAC
<Dreadlish> nie znam.
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: cu ja mam zrobic?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: yaourt -S NAZWAPROGSA
<tar-gz> no i mi wyswietla to co ci na kleja wrzucilem
<Dreadlish> omg...
<Dreadlish> pisze
<Dreadlish> "DO YOU WANT EDIT PKGBUILD"?
<Dreadlish> dajesz
<Dreadlish> N
<Dreadlish> potem jak chce edytować jakieś installe dajesz też N
<Dreadlish> a jak Do you want to install dajesz Y
<Dreadlish> czytanie ze zrozumieniem
<Dreadlish> bo spadłeś poniżej skrzypa
<Dreadlish> po drodze - po kij ci unetbootin?
<DaZ> bo będzie sobie wrzucał archa na usb
<DaZ> <:<
<Dreadlish> omg..
<Dreadlish> dd if=plikzobrazem.iso of=dysk
<Dreadlish> voila
<tar-gz> nie. Na neetbooka
<Dreadlish> poza tym unetbootin do instalek archa ssie
<DaZ> generalnie ssie
<Pabl0Escobar> naucz się czytać a potem się bierz za poważne rzeczy
<Dreadlish> w ogóle właśnie :D
<Dreadlish> i z pablo sie zgadzam i z dazem
<Dreadlish> pisze na stronie
<Dreadlish> "or be directly written to a USB stick using a utility like `dd`. "
<Dreadlish> no i czego ta dzisiejsza młodzież się uczy w szkołach
<DaZ> bycia trendi
<Dreadlish> hmm... czyli dlatego umiem czytać ze zrozumieniem bo podobno jestem no-lifem?
<DaZ> jesteś nikim.
<Dreadlish> DaZ: thx za podsumowanie mojego krótkiego i marnego życia
<DaZ> alez prosze [;
<Dreadlish> DaZ: ale następnym razem miej podstawę żeby wyrażać takie opinie
<DaZ> już sie tak nie spinaj.
<KoYoT> pytanko
<Dreadlish> a czy ja sie spinam?
<DaZ> podejrzewam, że pewnie tak [;
<Dreadlish> chce tylko żebyś to przyjął do swojej wiadomości ;p
<KoYoT> dawniej w mplayer normalnie wyskakiwal ekran a obok niego panel nawigacyjny i mplayer byl w menu... teraz nie ma
<DaZ> KoYoT: a z sensem jakies?
<DaZ> jak panel nawigacyjny to gmplayer jakis :f
<KoYoT> zmienili cos w nim ? jakas nowa extra super wersja czy gui brakuje czy jak?
<KoYoT> nieee
<KoYoT> DaZ: bylo okno obrau a obok panel nawigacji
<KoYoT> obok pod po skosie
<KoYoT> jak sie ustawil tak byl
<KoYoT> byly osobne okna
<DaZ> KoYoT: http://mya5.hu/tmp/pub/image/uploaded/2007/09/gmplayer.png ze to?
<KoYoT> no niby ze to
<KoYoT> ale nie do konca
<czester> O fuck
<czester> Jakie fatalne gui
<KoYoT> bardziej ze to
<KoYoT> http://linux4noobs.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/mplayer1.png
<Dreadlish> wolę mana i hotkeye
<tar-gz> Gentoo ma livecd z instalatorem?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<Dreadlish> rozbawiłeś mnie
<Dreadlish> instalator i gentoo w jednym zdaniu
<DaZ> hm
<DaZ> zasadniczo chyba ma
<DaZ> wydaje mi sie, ze kiedyś widziałem <:
<KoYoT> ma ma
<KoYoT> tyle ze nie dzial;a
<KoYoT> mam tu taką plytke
<KoYoT> staje na ktoryms tam procencie i wisi sobie...
<KoYoT> Dreadlish: chcesz kawal?
<Dreadlish> tak trudno ściągnąć sobie stage, portaga, skonfigurować, zainstalować soft, bootloader i reboot
<Dreadlish> KoYoT: tak.
<KoYoT> Graficzny instalator Gentto
<Dreadlish> Gentoo*
<KoYoT> yep
<KoYoT> my mistake
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> rozbawiłeś mnie wyrażeniem "graficzny instalator"
<KoYoT> no
<Dreadlish> do tego "graficzny instalator gentoo" to jest żart roku
<KoYoT> o to chodzilo
<Dreadlish> this sux.
<KoYoT> DaZ: co z tym mplayer?z konsoli dziala tylko napisy mi robi chyab ze 48 czcionke
<DaZ> radź sobie
<KoYoT> ok
<DaZ> ja tam mam smplayera i mi dobrze [;
<KoYoT> mi z napisami nie radzi
<czester> Był taki!
<czester> Ignoranci!
<czester> Ha!
<czester> Nawet był graficzny manager pakietów
<czester> Kuroo
<czester> :D
 * czester używał
<gtriderxc> GTRIDERXC DRZEWA SADZI PO NOCACH NA SERWERZE
<KoYoT> czester: bro
<czester> He
<czester> ?
<KoYoT> browar leci →
<Czolgista> gtriderxc: a zlewy lecą?
<KoYoT>  nie wiem... nie zauwazylem... ja nie stąd
<KoYoT> ja tylko przejazdem
<KoYoT> DaZ:
<gtriderxc> zlewy?
<DaZ> KoYoT:
<Czolgista> tak
<gtriderxc> ?
<KoYoT> jak w smplayer znizyc napisy zeby byly na czarnym?
<gtriderxc> Wy wiecie ze ja jestem biednym dzieckiem słoneczka;(
<DaZ> skąd ja mam wiedzieć :f
<KoYoT> ponoc uzywasz?
<KoYoT> nigdy tego nie robiles?
<DaZ> ostatni czas kiedy oglądałem coś z napisami to było po japońsku i miało hardsuby.
<KoYoT> :D
<DaZ> ócz śe jęnzykuf
<gtriderxc> wuAśńe
<gtriderxc> siem sieł pisze
<gtriderxc> hyba
<czester> Przygnało kolejnego dziada.
<KoYoT> ócz śe odmiankuf bedziesz miu piontkuf jak mrufkuf
<gtriderxc> śmiech smiechem ale ostatnio widzialem mistrzostwio swiata
<gtriderxc> CHOTEL!!!
<KoYoT> :D
<Czolgista> o k*#wa
<Ciaho> ktury?
<Psotnick> muj
<KoYoT> gdzie?
<Ciaho> w gurah
<Psotnick> kordła
<KoYoT> bedom
<Psotnick> pisze
<czester> Miejcie litość, pedały
<czester> Piszcie normalnie.
<czester> O. Devil May Cry na iPhone :D
<winter> ifanboy
<czester> Nie widziałeś niektórych gier...
<winter> grałem w dmc na ps2
<czester> Mówię o grze na komórkę
<winter> wiem
<winter> bierzesz tego maca mini?
<winter> fajna sprawa może być
<czester> Nie wiem
<czester> Na razie mnie nie stać.
<manishe> aptitude search ~N pokaze nowe pakiety
<manishe> a jak wylistowac *wszystkie*?
<skoruppa> hi
<dKc> moze to i glupio zabrzmi, ale jakiego antyvira polecacie do ubuntu? :F
<Dreadlish> yyyyyyy
<Dreadlish> musk?
<dKc> bo mnie ktos dzis pytal o to :F
<skoruppa> avast :P możę clamav :P
<skoruppa> a wybierz sobie coś tam sam
<dKc> a tego
<skoruppa> gdzieś chyba był test antyvirusów na Linuksa
<skoruppa> ofc szukały wirusów na windowsa ;)
<dKc> jak sprawdzic w dzienniku systemowym skad sie dany plik wzial?
<dKc> jakos w logach to gdzies jest?
<dKc> np robie sobie dokument za pomoca gedita
<dKc> i potem chce sprawdzic czym go zrobilem
<dKc> jest to gdzies?
<syngress> dKc ? jest tam gdzie go zapisałe
<syngress> ś
<dKc> syngress: ale gdzie on wczesniej byl
<jacekowski> nie ma takiej wiedzy
<dKc> czy zostal skads przekopiowany
<jacekowski> o ile nie masz jakiegos auditingu
<syngress> co to za plik ? systemowy ?
<dKc> albo jakim programem zostal zrobiony
<dKc> nie, php
<jacekowski> musialbys miec auditing
<syngress> tak jak jacekowski napisał - nik nie wie co edytowałeś
<jacekowski> wykonywalne, ale nie w standardzie
<syngress> hmm on pisał czy ktoś wie co edytował ? chyba w połowie wpadłem ;)
<syngress> ?
<jacekowski> 23:09 < dKc> jak sprawdzic w dzienniku systemowym skad sie dany plik wzial?
<jacekowski> tu zaczal
<czester> Spadam spać, cześć!
<syngress> nie wiem na ile to prawdziwa informacja, wydaje mi sie ze wiekszosc plikow w dzienniku to systemowe robione wraz z instalacja ubuntu :/
<syngress> jest mozliwosc faktycznie dojsc do procesu ktory stworzyl plik w dzienniku ?
<dKc> o wlasnie o to pytam
<jacekowski> nie ma bez auditingu
<jacekowski> ale mozna auditing odpalic
<syngress> jacekowski: nawe po utworzeniu - powie ci jaki proces go stworzyl ?
<dKc> mozesz wyjasnic? jacekowski ?
<syngress> po utworzeniu ale przed instalacja audytu
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to juz po ptokach
<jacekowski> dKc: auditing monitoruje wszystko i potem loguje
<dKc> o to chce to włączyć
<dKc> jest do tego jakiś program?
<jacekowski> rozne
<jacekowski> apparmor ma jakis podstawowy support nawet dla auditingu
<dKc> z gui?
<dKc> apparmor_status  ?
<jacekowski> z gui to bez szans
<jacekowski> niestety auditing to nie zabawka i niebedzie gui do tego
<syngress> Open-Audit ??
<jacekowski> anie przyjemnych manuali
<dKc> syngress: probowales juz to?
<dKc> widze ze to skrypt z basha
<jacekowski> nawet na systemtap moznaby cos porobic
<syngress> dKC nie - wejdz sobie na strone http://www.open-audit.org/
<syngress> za momentsprobuje sobie to zainstalowac
<syngress> z ciekawosci
<jacekowski> ja kiedys poskladalem auditing socketow na systemtap
<jacekowski> ale to byl tydzien czytania manuali
<jacekowski> i debugowania
<jacekowski> i kernel panicow
<syngress> nooo - akurat chcialem na lapie zrobic reinstall ;)
<KoYoT> jakie polecenie sprawi ze system wlaczy mi sie bez X?
<xcv> w kernel lajn daj sobie init odpowiedni
<KoYoT> to za malo dla mnie
<KoYoT> 1st
<Biszkopcik> 0th
<KoYoT> chodzi mi o to ze na VM chce zeby ubu startnał w konsoli
<KoYoT> stoje teraz na rubie
<KoYoT> grubie*
<Dawidek> lol
<KoYoT> Dawidek: ;]
<KoYoT> ok juz mam
<KoYoT> DaZ:  dzieki
<DaZ> jur welkom
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-15
<bodwick> botstatus
<winter> ble
<PushUpek> ale cisza ;]
<winter> 4:12
<winter> AM
<winter> nie dziwota
<winter> MOZE POKRZYCZYMY TROCHĘ TO KTOŚ SIĘ OBUDZI!11
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> oj tam, 4:40 a ja nadal nie mogę spać :/
<winter> ehe
<winter> wtf, gnome nie chce zmienić tapety :-D
<winter> nicna dziwka
<winter> m477: !!
<m477> ?
<winter> cze
<m477> yooy
<winter> i co tam
<m477> ucze sie
<winter> dzień się dłuższy zrobił
<winter> wcześniej słońce wstaje
<winter> później zachodzi
<m477> no caly czas
<m477> wstales czy nie spisz
<winter> nie śpię
<m477> ;]
<m477> to co robisz
<winter> czyatm
<lisu> re
<m477> a co a co
<winter> różne rzeczy
<winter> lisu: er
<lisu> napisy w irssi ?
<winter> też
 * lisu bedzie dzis mial pracowity dzien
<lisu> az mi sie nie chce ;/
<winter> peszek
<gjm> re
<m477> winter: okotrej chodzisz spac
<PushUpek> on nie sypia, to bot ;]
<winter> tak, PushUpek mnie napisał po pijaku
<winter> w stanie upojenia
<PushUpek> już tam upojenia...
<jacekowski> o, juz nie spia
<m477> nie juz tylko jeszcze
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/05U6C.jpg
<gjm> winter: brzydkie te ubuntu
<m477> to nie arch?
<winter> gnome na archu z motywem crux
<gjm> fuj, gnome
<gjm> racja
<gjm> jakoś mi się tak kojarzy
<winter> gnome jest ok ale straciło na stabilności przez kilka ostatnich wydać
<winter> wydań
<lisu> kde lepsze? wątpie
<winter> kde wooooolniejsze
<lisu> true
<lisu> nie ma to jak *box'y
<winter> fluxa mogliby w końcu nowego wydać
<m477> a co to
<winter> od 1008 nic nie wydali chyba
<winter> od 2008*
<lisu> winter: ale po co zmierniac cos co jest dobre?
<gjm> openbox jest świetny
<winter> dodać więcej funkcji?
<winter> lisu: twierdzisz, że flux jest skończony?
<lisu> ja bym tam fluxy widzial podobne do okien z beos
<lisu> winter: nie twierdze, ze jest skonczone, tylko dobre, dobrze sie spisuje
<winter> xfce 4.8 ostatnio wyszło
<winter> potestuję sobie
 * lisu sie chowa bo aktualnie na xp
 * winter lubi interfejs xp
<winter> chociarz z definicji win to zło
<winter> chociaż*
 * m477 je zło
<m477> ja nie moge jak jasno jest
<winter> nie da się ukryć
<m477> dalo sie dopoki nie uchylilem zaluzji
<lisu> o kurde! wiecie kto napisal adblock'a?
<lisu> wladimir palant
<lisu> hehe
<winter> a patrz, faktycznie
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/tu4dH.png
<m477> niesamowite
<winter> indeed
<m477> 4chan zdechl nosz kurw
<winter> tragedia
 * winter ogłasza żałobę internetową
<m477> zaloba to bylo 4 linijki wyzje
<m477> tak mi slonce napieprza po oczach ze powinnienem w okularach przeciw slonecznych przy kompie siedziec
<Wizard> cześć
<m477> elo
<winter> bry
<Wizard> co wy tak od rana naparzacie?
<Biszkopcik> nie śpimy - fapujemy !
<Biszkopcik> winter: ty to 24 h siedzisz , nie ? :D
<winter> niekiedy
<Biszkopcik> ta, codziennie :X
<winter> nie
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/1,80277,9107049,Historycy_gromia_Bundestag.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/698lkk4> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<Wizard> o_O
<Biszkopcik> morena morena morena :D
<Wizard> co to, cholera, ma być?
<Biszkopcik> jebac
<winter> who cares
<Wizard> im dłużej czytam takie rzeczy, tym bardziej jestem prorosyjski ;P
<winter> zaproponować coś może każdy
<winter> ale czy to przejdzie
<Biszkopcik> zief
<winter> ludzie mają różne pomysły
<Biszkopcik> <tofu> to jest coś strasznego.. wychodzę z domu- ciemno, wracam- ciemno.. chociaż możliwe, że to dlatego że byłem tylko śmieci wyrzucić
<Biszkopcik> :D
<winter> i media zawsze znajdą coś kontrowersyjnego
<Wizard> Дух Славянский жив на веки ;)
<m477> ok
<Biszkopcik> winter: cuż za poglądy
<Biszkopcik> Wizard: *
<Biszkopcik> Wizard: Duh Slavyanskiĭ zhiv naveki ;)
<Wizard> to nie moje, one te poglądy są już dość stare
<Wizard> ta, też nie znam tego i z wiki skopiowałem
<Biszkopcik> plagiaciarz ;x
<winter> jak można byc prorosyjskim
<winter> przecież to antypolski kraj
<Biszkopcik> ide spać, na 8 kanałach wszyscy prócz was śpią, a wy jeszcze przynudzacie ...
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<m477> ;]
<m477> imprezka
<Biszkopcik> dziwne gusty macie :X
<m477> Ty masz dziwne kanaly
<m477> u mnie wszyscy na chodzie
<Biszkopcik> hah:D
<m477> moze dlatego ze miedzynarodowe ale nie wnikam :<
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<winter> ameryka teraz śpi zasadniczo
<Biszkopcik> chamstwo w panstwie
<Biszkopcik> pisze sobie i mnie rozlaczylo ...
<gjm> Brołken pajp
<m477> dlatego 4chan nie dziala
<m477> [*]
<winter> internet jest lepszy bez 4chana
<Biszkopcik> <---B
<winter> sadistic tez by mógł polecieć
<Biszkopcik> chujowy jakis ten chuj
<m477> ~~
<Biszkopcik> winter: i rp.pl
<winter> nie wiem nawet co to
<m477> tez
<Biszkopcik> z tym że to akurat da sie zrobic :D
<m477> ogolnie jak wam sie jakas strona nie podoba to tam nie wchodzcie
<winter> ide se kawę zrobić
<Biszkopcik> ide spac
<winter> gorzej jak dzieci wchodzą
<winter> a to nagminne, że młodzi nastolatkowie się na takich serwisach spinają
<Biszkopcik> np. na onecie ;p
<Biszkopcik> winter: dziwne zeby nastolatkowie nie byli mlodzi
<Biszkopcik> twoje zdania mnie przerazaja :D
<winter> starsi nastolatkowie to mam namyśli 18-19 lat
<winter> to już dorosły a ciągle naście
<winter> proste
<winter> 12 lat to jeszcze dzieciak
<winter> a już się napina na sadisticu bo mama o niczym nie wie
<winter> i zagląda na harda
<m477> i co
<winter> i to psuje
<winter> demoralizuje
<m477> kogo
<m477> Ciebie czy jego
<winter> m477: z tobą na ten temat nie gadam bo lubisz 4chana
<m477> nie lubie
<m477> zagladam tam z nodow
<m477> nudow
<winter> to lubisz
<m477> ok
<m477> niech bedzie
<m477> ale nie utozsamiam sie
<gjm> ściągam se archa nygusy
<m477> ok
<m477> teraz wyjdz
<winter> ja kiedyś codziennie sadistica przeglądałem
<m477> i co ?
<winter> przez kilka miesięcy
<m477> cos w tym zlego
<winter> ale ten serwis jest spaczony
<winter> wynaturzenia same
<m477> wynaturzenia, wtf ;d
<winter> najgorsze ścierwo jakie znajdziesz w sieci
<m477> mowisz o materiale czy spolecznosci
<winter> o materiale a co za tym, idzie ludziach którzy to postują
<winter> s/\,//
<winter> zaglądałeś na harda?
<m477> nie
<m477> ale sadistic joemonster itp tam jest to samo
<winter> joemonster jest lajtowy
<m477> e trzeba sie zalogowac
<m477> zeby nahrada wejsc
<winter> no ta
<m477> to juz odp czemu tam nie zagladalem
<m477> dla mnie to zbyt duzy wysilek zarejestrowac sie na forum >,<
<winter> np. facet wkładający sobie 2 litrową butelkę koli w dupę
<m477> no ale na 4chanie tzn /b/ to samo jest
<m477> chyba
<m477> widzalem sloik
<m477> ktory sie kruszy
<m477> i z dupy krew leci
<winter> no super
<Szycha> <winter> wynaturzenia same --- wynaturzenia, to sa na 4chanie
<m477> sam zaczeles
<Szycha> sadistic jest normalny.
<winter> a harda oglądałeś?
<m477> podejrzewam ze na hardzie masz to co na /b/
<m477> wiec jaka roznica
<winter> no tez mówię
<m477> no to lejtowy ten hard ;p
<winter> oj tam
<winter> pierdolicie
<m477> czasem jak sie zapomne to jem siedzac na /b/
<winter> nie pożyga się tylko 4chanowiec albo chirurg
<m477> ;d
<winter> ale ten
<winter> widziałem dzisiaj zdjęcie z 4chana
<winter> laptop, na nim odpalony graficzny instalator debiana a nad nim dwa obnażone kutasy
<Szycha> najbardziej pojebane fora na 4chanie
<Szycha>  /b/ /jp/ /a/
<m477> rozwin
<m477> sprawdzilbym ale down jest
<m477> zycie
<Szycha>  /b/ wiadomo
<Szycha>  /jp/ wszystko co japonskie, to z natury juz jest popierdzielone
<m477> winter: mozesz sie pocieszac ze to PS
<winter> PS?
<Szycha>  /a/ - anime/mango/vn/okoloanimowe rzeczy
<m477> photoshop
<m477> Szycha: fuuu
<winter> to zdjęcie?
<m477> nom
<winter> nie, napewno nie
<m477> moze ktos lubi kutasem sie chwlic na necie
<m477> nie tylko swoim
<winter> sporo osób
<winter> nawet na takiej czaterii
<m477> takie czasy
<winter> można się natknąć na kutasa w cam
<m477> ;d
<m477> niezagladam
<winter> a też o char roulette słyszałem
<winter> chat*
<m477> nawet niekojarze zbytnio c oto
<winter> naka aplikacja losująca partnerów do wideo rozmowy
<winter> taka*
<winter> popularna na zachodzie
<winter> w polsce raczej mniej
<m477> to wiem
<m477> nie kojarze co to czateria
<Szycha> interie kojarzysz?
<m477> no wiem co to
<m477> ale bylem moze z 2 razy w zyciu
<Szycha> no to czateria jest ich
<Szycha> zwykly chat javowy
<winter> nom
<m477> nic specialnego
<winter> a propos, był tam koleś który rozkompilowywał applet i zdejmował ograniczenia, potem go kompilował spowrotem i podmieniał
<winter> czy nawet proste boty pisał
<winter> w javie
<m477> jak mozna cos rozkompilowac ? :<
<winter> tak
<winter> ale dostajesz nieczytelny kod
<m477> ale jak
<winter> dekompilatorem
<m477> np?
<winter> nie znam nazw w google se znajdź
<winter> nie bawię się w to, nie jestem programista
<m477> i co mozna np  gre zdekompilowac?
<m477> a kim jestes?
<winter> ale dostajesz kod z nienaturalnie nazwanymi zmiennymi i bez komentarzy oczywiście... pozatym nieelegancko napisany
<winter> afair
<m477> WAT
<m477> nazwy zmiennych chyba az tak duzo nie daja :<
<winter> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dekompilacja
<winter> m477: czytelność jest znacznie gorsza
<winter> lepiej mieć zmienną ZMIENNA_OD_CZEGOS niź ASDSDG3254
<m477> do tego sie dogooglowalem
<m477> mi zazwyczaj nazwy zmiennych duzo nie mowia
<m477> jak czytam czyjes kody
<winter> ale masz komentarze
 * winter odpalił peta
<m477> pff
<m477> jak prosta aplikacja to latwo sie polapac
<m477> zreszta kod z chujowo nazwanymi zmiennymi i bez komentarzy to moj styl ;d
<winter> to nie jesteś dobrym programistą
<m477> no nie
<m477> nie jestem nawet informatykiem
 * gjm pobiera slackware'a
<gjm> projekt Boomerang
<m477> nareszcie wspollokator wstal i wyszedl, moge muze na fulla zapierdolic \o/
<gjm> próbował ktoś tego?
<lisu> m477: tak od razu wstal i wyszedl? moze lunatykuje x)
<m477> nom
<m477> debil
<m477> ubral sie jeszcze ale to moze nie trwalo minuty
<lisu> m477: moze mu sie cos chcialo, a toitoi daleko... jeszcze ten mróz
<m477> toitoi? ~~
<m477> co ja w stodole mieszkam
<winter> :-D
<lisu> m477: nie wiem ,tak tylko przypuszczam ;)
<m477> chujowe przypuszczenia masz m8
<lisu> wiem, rano jestem nieznosny, krnąbrny i gnuśny
<gjm> o, sourceforge layout zmienił
<gjm> dawno nie byłem
<gjm> ale teraz chujowo
<lisu> woooow, faktycznie pojechali po bandize
<lisu> niby estetycznie, a czegos brakuje
<lisu> dobra ide uprzykrzyćżycie userom
<lisu> o/
<m477> spac spac spac spac sapc sapc spac spac spac
<banex> :0
<banex> \o
<gjm> pśeprasam
<gjm> Pabl0Escobar: nie mogłem się opanować
<gjm> ale mogłeś najpierw upomnieć, czy coś
<winter> widać tak upomina
<m477> dziwne ze Ty nie dostales kicka :<
<winter> nie klnąłem chyba
<m477> :<<<<<
<m477> ja tez o/
<Szycha> [09:13:42] <m477> chujowe przypuszczenia masz m8
<Szycha> wcale.
<m477> ironia ziom
<Pabl0Escobar> 09:24:35       <-- | Pabl0Escobar wykopał m477 (i ty też)                                                            │ Caemyr
<Szycha> ironia w internecie nie istnieje.
<m477> wcale
<gjm> mam openboxa i gnome'a
<winter> gratulacje
<gjm> i na pulpicie mam menu gnome'a, a na dekoracjach openbox'a
<gjm> jak zrobić żebym miał na pulpicie menu openbox'a?
<gjm> winter: ale to było dobre
<shpaq> mornin'
 * Wizard ziewa
<kklimonda> morning
<winter> bry
<kklimonda> o/ winter
<winter> o/ kklimonda
<winter> witaj w ubuntkowie o poranku
<winter> ^^
<Wizard> poranku?
<manishe> siemka
<winter> w to słoneczne południe
<winter> ten czas tak szybko leci
<kklimonda> http://www.slashgear.com/meego-preview-at-mwc-2011-disappoints-14133583/ ech
<termi> dla niektorych dzien zaczyna sie po południu :)
<lisu> termi: a konczy przed?
<termi> przed 6 rano
 * lisu reinkarnował windowsa, teraz będzie asymilował posiłek
<Wizard> kklimonda: a czego się spodziewałeś?
<kklimonda> Wizard: ja niczego, ale i tak szkoda, że się potwierdza to co mówiłem
<tar-gz> Re
<Wizard> kklimonda: :(
<Wizard> mi jest szkoda, ale tak to jest, jak się ludzie zabierają od dupy strony
<Wizard> powinni najpierw robić gui, a potem montować system
<kklimonda> gui trzeba robić na czymś
<Wizard> no dobrze, ale to mógł być dowolny linux
<Wizard> w sensie dowolne distro
<Wizard> a potem skleić swoje
<Wizard> a nie przebudowywali fedorę na nowo
<kklimonda> ale dystrybucja to akurat najmniejszy problem - trzeba i tak cały stack zrobić
<kklimonda> spakowanie tego, w przypadku takiego projektu jak meego, to nie jest duży problem.
<kklimonda> nokia i intel sporo kasy włożyły w telepathy, gstreamer etc.
<kklimonda> bo tego nie mieli
<kklimonda> i na tym zyskaliśmy my, jako społeczność
<kklimonda> problemem było to, że po połączeniu moblina z maemo postanowili na przykład gtk+ wyrzucić zupełnie
<kklimonda> na tym stracili sporo czasu
<tar-gz> o czym mowicie?]
<kklimonda> meego
<tar-gz> upadło?
<kklimonda> upada
<kklimonda> nieomal na naszych oczach ;)
<tar-gz> gdyby była możliwość instalacji meego na każdym telefonie pewnie miałby większą popularność.
<tar-gz> OpenMoko jeszcze zipie?
<kklimonda> ale nigdy nie będzie możliwości instalacji jakiegokolwiek systemu "na każdym telefonie"
<kklimonda> nie, nie zipie
<kklimonda> tzn. coś tam robią
<kklimonda> ale nic związanego z telefonami
<kklimonda> (i raczej na zasadzie, że "open source projekt nie umrze tak długo jak ktoś chce go rozwijać")
<kklimonda> na tej samej zasadzie meego będzie trwać.
<KoYoT> kto uzywa archa?
<Wizard> masochiści
<KoYoT> Dreadlish: jestes?
<KoYoT> Wizard: ty co masz?
<Wizard> ubunty i debiany
<KoYoT> szukam podstawowych komend  do archa
<KoYoT> takich stricte podstaw
<banex> arch to linux
<banex> :D
<banex> wiki.archlinux.org/
<KoYoT> wlasnie na to wszedlem
<Wizard> KoYoT: to jest kanał o ubuntu, nie znamy komend do archa
<kklimonda> ja kiedyś muszę zobaczyć jak inne Polskie kanały dystrybucji funkcjonują. Mam wrażenie, że w ogóle bo ciągle ktoś tu przychodzi z pytaniami o inne dystrybucje ;)
<Wizard> kklimonda: fedora-pl i debian-pl nie żyją
<kklimonda> może na innych sieciach siedzą?
<Wizard> kto wie
<KoYoT> Wizard: tutaj jest kilku z ubu, troche z bsd, analogicznie z archem, jeszcze paru z windowsem , a reszta z komorki
<Wizard> nie bywam na innych sieciach
<Wizard> KoYoT: na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz?
<KoYoT> na podstawie tego jak czytam wasze rozmowy
<KoYoT> i odpowiedzi czasami
<KoYoT> banex jaki masz OS?
<banex> nie moge ci powiedziec
<KoYoT> eh
<KoYoT> boisz sie linczu?
<banex> tak
<KoYoT> spoko za windowsa nie biją
<KoYoT> root
<Wizard> zamawiał ktoś kiedyś elektronikę ze stanów?
<Wizard> jak to jest z cłem i podatkami?
<KoYoT> ?? z nożami nie ma problemów - nie wiem jak z elektroniką
<KoYoT> zamow sobie z chin, na extremedeals przychodzi bez cla i kosztow przesylki
<Wizard> nie pytałem o noże
<KoYoT> a ja Ci mowie co wiem
<gjm> KoYoT: taa, a w paczce dodatkowa rodzina chińczyków
<gjm> gratis
<KoYoT> nie
<KoYoT> dobry sprzet przysylaja, tylko oczekiwac trzeba jakies 2,5-3 tyg
<mati75> re
<gjm> ema mati75
<mati75> gjm: hej
<PushUpek> ave
<tar-gz> mati75: o/
<jacekowski> Wizard: trzeba VAT placic na wszystko z poza EU
<jacekowski> Wizard: a jak przekracza jakas wartosc to jeszcze clo
<jacekowski> Wizard: ale VAT zawsze powinien byc, chociaz czasem jak przesylasz poczta a nie kurierem to sie moze udac i nie zaplacic
<bialy663> ja słuchawki z focalprice kupowałem
<bialy663> bez cła i podatku
<bialy663> szło jakiś miesiąc
<Dreadlish> elo
<kklimonda>  jezu, co się z sambą 4 dzieje?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> wiem że wolno działa
<Dreadlish> albo nie działa
<kklimonda> 4 lata temu pamiętam, jak czytałem pierwsze teksty wypuszczone w okolicach pierwszej alphy
<kklimonda> 4 lata później i całość dalej alpha
<kklimonda> tylko już nikt o niej nie pisze
<jacekowski> bo sie im zachcialo AD zaimplementowac
<jacekowski> ale AD caly zespol implementowal kilka lat
<kklimonda> no ale kur.. mieli dokumentację
<qermit> na co komu AD
<kklimonda> to co im zajęło tyle czasu? kiedyś bez dokumentacji byli w stanie to robić
<kklimonda> prawdę chyba napisał ktoś z nouveau, że jak hakerom dasz dokumentację, i zabierzesz przyjemność z reverse engineringu, to hakerzy tracą zainteresowanie
<kklimonda> qermit: no jak na co?
<kklimonda> qermit: dobrze zrobiona, aktualna i wolna implementacja AD by była bardzo fajna
<jacekowski> kklimonda: microsoft AD implementowal kilka lat
<jacekowski> kklimonda: i dalej rozwija
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale oni celowali w 2003
<jacekowski> to i tak kilka lat rozwoju
<jacekowski> samba 3 ledwo co wspiera domeny NT
<jacekowski> AD to jest kilka lat pracy pelnowymiarowych programistow
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no ale to już jest kilka lat, a preview był w stanie robić za prymitywny (ale poprawny) serwer AD
<kklimonda> nie przeczę
<jacekowski> ta, ale zaimplementowac wszystko to juz nie jest tak latwo
<kklimonda> nie przeczę
<kklimonda> ale dlaczego nie wiadomo co się dzieje? ;)
<kklimonda> cisza jak makiem zasiał
<jacekowski> bo nie czytasz changeloga
<jacekowski> ani sambowej mailinglisty
<kklimonda> no nie czytam, ale w ich interesie jest podtrzymywać jakoś zainteresowanie ludzi.
<kklimonda> ba, ja nie chcę cudów ale napisanie, że na przykład "zaimplementowaliśmy łatwiejsze 80%, zostało trudniejsze 20%, przy obecnym tempie prac zajmie nam to następne 5 lat" by przynajmniej mi powiedziały, żeby sobie nie robić nadziei ;)
<kklimonda> bo teraz obawiam się, że to się skończy tak, że jak samba4 w końcu wyjdzie stabilna to będzie tak samo archaiczna jak samba3 parę lat temu
<Dreadlish> heh
<Wizard> KoYoT: co mnie macasz?
<Wizard> kklimonda: z kim ty rozmawiasz?
<kklimonda> Wizard: gdzie? tutaj? prowadzę monolog ;)
<Wizard> no tak myślałem
<kklimonda> czasem lubię przelać co myślę "na papier", bo mi się w głowie nie musi kołatać potem ;)
<KoYoT> a ty mnie?
<monter> hej! Czy ktoś z Was używa karty USB-PCI na chipie VIA VT6212L ?  Mój ubunciak 10.10 nie obsługuje poprawnie tego układu.
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> powinien
<Dreadlish> możliwe że masz poprostu kontroler walnięty
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: DD jest lepszy od unetbootin?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: ta.
<Dreadlish> bo unetbootin z założenia ssie
<Dreadlish> bo to nic innego jak poprostu wsadzenie syslinuxa na pendrive...
<tar-gz> to jak to szło ta komenda?
<Dreadlish> dd if=plikzobrazem of=partycja
<Dreadlish> z sudo
<banex> ogarnia ktos formularze?
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: dd jest w każdym systemie czy trzeba go doinstalowywac?
<banex> w sensie php lub html
<Dreadlish> tak.
<banex> mam 3 strony formularza
<kklimonda> banex: to php, czy html? bo to dwie różne sprawy do ogarnięcia
<banex> bede uzywal obu
<banex> w php generuje pdfa
<banex> nvm
<banex> chodzi mi o sposob przekazania zmiennych
<banex> czyli: dane z pierwszej strony
<banex> zeby byly przekazane do 3 strony
<kklimonda> w sesji, w ciastku, w ukrytych polach, jest parę rozwiązań
<banex> ok
<banex> poki co w ukrytych polach
<kklimonda> najlepiej użyć biblioteki która się tym zajmie za ciebie
<banex> zrobilem input type='hidden' name='imie' value=''
<banex> i dupa
<banex> string[0]
<banex> co niby jest logiczne przy ustalaniu value=''
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: przez ciebie teraz mi w gh3 tak nie szło że aż go wyłączyłem
<banex> kklimonda: biblioteki?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<banex> napewno bede to musial zrobic w sesji
<Dreadlish> co "biblioteki"?
<banex> 16:29 < kklimonda> najlepiej użyć biblioteki która się tym zajmie za ciebie
<kklimonda> nie ma obowiązku pisać wszystkiego od zera
<banex> ani mi sie sni
<banex> :D
<Dreadlish> no to ją se znajdź
<banex> sesje ogarne
<kklimonda> na pewno ktoś już miał ten problem, i na pewno gdzieś są biblioteki do tworzenia formularzy w php
<Dreadlish> bo nie mamy zamiaru myśleć za ciebie
<kklimonda> w pythonie jest ich z tuzin
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: czemu?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: bo potem źle ustawiłem ręce po pauzie i kured dupa
<Dreadlish> a tak dobrze mi szło :<
<Dreadlish> miałem 80% dragonforca
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: Ty ... po tej komendzie cos powinno mi wyskoczyc?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: jak skończy ot tak
<Dreadlish> to tak*
<tar-gz> ale jak nie skonczy to bedzie kursor mrygać nie?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> tzn. jak nie skończy to będzie widać że coś robi na dysku na którym robi
<Matan[M]> bry
<Dreadlish> bo możesz zawsze spieprzyć ctrl+c
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: o/
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: dlatego pytałem.
<Dreadlish> perestroika i od razu mam grzejnik
<Dreadlish> optymalna temperatura procesora do mojego pokoju - 40*C
<czester> Siema
<PushUpek> ave ;]
<woIf> cześć, zna się ktoś na Virtualboksie? Mam pytanko czy za każdym razem po zmianie jajka systemu trzeba kompilować też jajko w Virtualboksie
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: a co używasz go jako grzejnika?
<shpaq> PushUpek: jako patelni
<kklimonda> woIf: nie
<tar-gz> Kupiłem sobie dzisiaj pendrive 4Gb ;-D
<kklimonda> woIf: trzeba kompilować moduły dostarczane przez vbox dla nowego kernela, ale to powinno dziać się automatycznie jeżeli nie grzebałeś w systemie
<woIf> kklimonda: ja mam za każdym razem error i musze zainstalować  linux-headers-2.6.32-29-generic-pae potem jako root /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<kklimonda> woIf: no bo mówię, że to działa tylko jak nie grzebałeś za dużo w systemie
<woIf> kklimonda: i męczące to trochę jest i chciałbym żeby to automatycznie się działo
<woIf> kklimonda: za dużo nie grzebałem mam tak od początku jak virtualboxa zaistlowałem
<kklimonda> woIf: musisz mieć zainstalowaną paczkę linux-headers-generic-pae, by zawsze mieć właściwą wersję nagłówków dla swojego kernela
<kklimonda> wtedy, zarówno vbox z repozytoriów, jak i ten ze strony oracle, będzie budować moduły przy aktualizacji kernela (a właściwie dkms będzie to robić) i tyle.
<woIf> kklimonda: faktycznie nie miałem zainstalowane tylko instalowałem zawsze, to które było potrzebne
<woIf> kklimonda: moż eteraz będzie ok myślałem że trzeba tą wersję o którą mi krzyczy
<woIf> kklimonda: dzięki wielkie za pomoc myślę że teraz będzie dobrze, jak nie to się odezwę :) pozdrawiam
<Matan[M]> Q2 system mi się sypie...
<Matan[M]> co jakiś czas się Xy wywalają przy starcie...
<czester> Przykro mi.
<Matan[M]> czester: eeee tam, trzeba będzie sobie telefonem na jakiejś sieci wifi zassać i będzie gitara ;)
<Dreadlish> FAK
<Dreadlish> fak x2
<czester> Trzeba zainstalować Managera
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> jestem uciszony
<Dreadlish> ale teraz już nie :(
<tar-gz> ma jakies narzedzie arch/chakra do instalacji na pendrivie?
<Dreadlish> sie nazywa chroot
<BlessJah> tar-gz: instalujesz jak na zwyklym dysku twardym, tylko pamietaj zeby fstab wg UUID albo label ustawic
<pizdon> hej
<Dreadlish> radze labelem
<pizdon> szukam kolegow
<BlessJah> koziolinux?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: tak ;D właśnie
<BlessJah> to ten sam? ten jedyny?
<BlessJah> brrr... 52 stopnie cpu tylko?
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@nb ~]$ sensors
<Dreadlish> acpitz-virtual-0
<Dreadlish> Adapter: Virtual device
<Dreadlish> temp1:       +72.0°C  (crit = +102.0°C)
<Dreadlish> i co śmieszne - to jest normalna temperatura :D
<kklimonda> przedmuchaj go sobie ;/
<BlessJah> ja tez mialem ~70 zazwyczaj
<pizdon> Dreadlish, a moze koziolinux?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ja uzyskiwalem 70 od nowosci
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: sorry - nie mam sprężonego powietrza przy sobie ani sprężarki żeby wsadzić ją sobie w tyłek
<kklimonda> BlessJah: sporo - w laptopie?
<kklimonda> u mnie w laptopie, po czyszczeniu, temperatura procka w idlu spada do ~50C
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: no niestety - dają chłodzenie w miarę szajskie, nie ma jak go rozebrać a przedmuchać trzeba
<Dreadlish> i za cholere nie wiem jak rozebrać tego mojego eeeka
<BlessJah> tak w laptopie
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: śrubokrętem się nie da?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no to jeszcze da radę, ale to i tak sporo
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> dlatego zawsze ustawialem agresywne oszczedzanie energii jesli chodzi o skalowanie procka
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: są 4 śrubki pod akumulatorem - dobra
<lisu_> re
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> brzydko mam pod klawiaturą
<Dreadlish> znalazłem pod niątroche innych śróbek
<Dreadlish> więc przełączam na pc zw
<mati75> Dreadlish: od dołu
<tar-gz> co to za rozszerzenie xd3 ?
<BlessJah> pizdon: i co, ilu juz masz userow?
 * pizdon niezliczona ilosc, co mozemy zrobic wszystko
<BlessJah> pizdon: udostepniles juz do sciagania czy nadal trzeba na maila pisac?
<pizdon> BlessJah, KozioLinux od lutego jest platny :]
<Dreadlish> ok
<pizdon> kupujac 2licencje dostajesz koszulke gratis
<pizdon> z naszym logiem
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś dostęp do service naualów do asusuów
<BlessJah> pizdon: na jakiej licencji wypuszczasz?
<kasiaswiderska> pizdon: macie kozę w logo?
<pizdon> kasiaswiderska, capa
<pizdon> BlessJah, na GPL
<kasiaswiderska> znaczy, kozę, ale z rogami ?
<pizdon> kasiaswiderska, tak
<BlessJah> pizdon: a moge prosic kod? to sobie sam skompiluje i wyjdzie taniej
<BlessJah> bo ostatnio cienko u mnie z kasa
<pizdon> BlessJah, chetnie bym Ci dal ale musisz zaplacic
<Dreadlish> "warranty void if seal broken or removed"
<Dreadlish> sorry nie mam gwarancji :D
<pizdon> Dreadlish, symboliczna kwota
<pizdon> Dreadlish, musimy sie z czegos utrzymywac
<pizdon> Dreadlish, albo prace spoleczne na rzecz koziolinux'a
<BlessJah> pizdon: jakie prace spoleczne?
<kasiaswiderska> pizdon: to znaczy ile to jest symboliczna kwota?
<Dreadlish> 50zł? :D
<pizdon> BlessJah, rysowanie loga w  celach promujacych na budynkach, murach utp.
<pizdon> kasiaswiderska, 29zl
<kasiaswiderska> O. Jakaś promocja?
<Dreadlish> omg
<pizdon> kasiaswiderska, tak moglo byc 30
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś dostęp do manuala albo naprawia takowe?
<pizdon> kasiaswiderska, jest promocja jest 29
<BlessJah> pizdon: gdziekolwiek czy masz jakies wybrane miasta i obiekty?
<pizdon> BlessJah, wybrane w zaleznosci od miasta
<pizdon> BlessJah, zalezy gdzie mieszkasz
<BlessJah> hm... mam nadzieje ze nie palac kultury?
<pizdon> BlessJah, a umiesz capa malowac?
<BlessJah> moge z kumplami pojechac z szablonu jak jakis przygotujesz
<BlessJah> sprayem
<pizdon> BlessJah, to fajnie : )
<BlessJah> to w wawie gdzie bys chcial?
<swistak35> Jest tu jakiś openboxowy fan?
<pizdon> BlessJah, na sali kongresowej od zewnatrz
<gjm> BlessJah: a Ty z wawy?
<BlessJah> swistak35: a czego ci trzeba?
<gjm> swistak35: jam jest fan
<Psotnick> pizdon: co potrzeba?
<pizdon> Psotnick, kampania promocyjna :P
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: jesteś z Wawy?
<swistak35> fluxbox po prostu stary, i choć go bardzo lubię wypadałoby się na openboxa przesiąść
<Psotnick> pizdon: a konkretnie ;)
<swistak35> ciekaw jestem jak z configami, ewentualnie czy czegoś nie ma w openboksie, a we fluxboksie jest : )
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: tak, jestem z podwarszawskiej wsi
<Psotnick> swistak35: na przykład panela nie ma
<lisu_> swistak35: dlugo na fluxach?
<swistak35> lisu_: długo
 * pizdon dobra panowie kto chce pomoc rysowac capa pisac
<swistak35> hm, z rok będzie
<lisu_> swistak35: to z poczatku bedzie trudno i glupie bedzie sie wydawac
<swistak35> najbardziej mnie zabolało, że włączyłem to-to, i configów jakoś żadnych
<lisu_> ja do tej pory nie moge openboxa
<swistak35> ani czegoś typu init, ani menu, ani nic
<swistak35> ani keys nie widać, ani startup
<lisu_> ... chodz podoba mi sie, to wlasnie te konfigi ;/
<swistak35> slit akurat mi zwisa, bo nie korzystałem
<swistak35> z panelem sobie poradzę, znajdę jakiś ciekawy motyw do bmpanela/tinta/fbpanelu ewentualnie
 * lisu_ wyszperał starą płytę queen'a i słucha
<swistak35> lisu_: no ta, tylko fluxboxa już praktycznie nie rozwijają, a openbox...
<Psotnick> swistak35: musisz sobie przekopiować z /usr/src/openbox bodajże
<swistak35> o!
<lisu_> a szkoda, bo to kawał dobrej roboty był zrobiony
<swistak35> jedna ważna rzecz
<BlessJah> swistak35: .config/openbox, tam czegos nie ma?
<swistak35> czy da się w openboxie, tak jak we fluxboxie, w menu zrobić wpis z wallpapers i styles? : >
<swistak35> bo jak nie ma, to pierdzielę
<BlessJah> afaik bez problemu
<lisu_> swistak35: ja tam tapete z palca zmienialem pod fluxami ;p
<BlessJah> lepiej, masz obconf czy jakos tak, konfigurator od razu
<BlessJah> lisu_: skryptem je! skryptem!
<swistak35> BlessJah: no, ten obconf nie jest taki głupi
<lisu_> BlessJah: fbsetbg -r /Obrazy/laski hehehehehe
<swistak35> bo co jak co, ale fluxconf, taz kiedyś zajrzałem, żenada : P
<swistak35> BlessJah: pusto tu u mnie coś, mam tylko rc.xml i menu.xml
 * lisu_ jak długo używa/ł fluxów nie odpalił fluxconfa
<swistak35> na oko zakładam że rc to init
<swistak35> lisu_: ja raz uruchomiłem, zobaczyć co tam jest - nie warto : P
<BlessJah> lisu_: ja nie wiem czy feh nie wykorzystywalem, ale to bylo juz dosyc dawno
<swistak35> menu to menu, apps się pewnie zrobi, jak będą jakie ustawienia dla appsów
<BlessJah> swistak35: dobrze myslisz, rc jest od inita duzo lepsze
<swistak35> brak mi tu keys i startup
<lisu_> BlessJah: feh, hmm to do przegladanie jpgów
<BlessJah> a na pewno do background sie nie da uzywac?
<swistak35> lisu_: da się do bg
<BlessJah> poza tym nie tylko jpg
<swistak35> fbsetbg to tylko wrappe, on korzysta z czegoś
<BlessJah> swistak35: o tak, dokladnie tak jak mowisz bylo!
<lisu_> swistak35: wiem ze sie da ;] nie takie rzeczy z tym robilem
<BlessJah> poczatkowo fbsetbg mialem a potem samego feh uzywalem
<swistak35>  $ wpsetters=feh fbsetbg wallpaper.jpg
<swistak35> o : >
<lisu_> kurde ide baterie z auta podładować, bo rano nie odpale ;/
<BlessJah> feh -FzZD 360 ~/wallpapers/
<BlessJah> tylko nie pamietam jak szlo wallpaper
<swistak35> Key and mouse bindings are created in your ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml file.
<swistak35> ble
<swistak35> wszystko w kupie? : S
<BlessJah> chyba mozna bylo rozbic i inkludowac
<Matan[M]> pizdon: twój KozioLinux jest tak dobry jak Pionner.OS? xD
<xonik> Powitać
<swistak35> ?!
<swistak35> gesty myszy? : O
<swistak35> wchodzę w to!
<swistak35> http://wiki.debian.org/Openbox#Mousegestures cwane.
<BlessJah> swistak35: o tym nie wiedzialem
<swistak35> kliknij w linka to się dowiesz : P
<swistak35> rly : D
<BlessJah> swistak35: TTY
<BlessJah> skróć
<gjm> !tnij
<gjm> fak
<gjm> nie tu
<czester> DaZ: ;-)
<czester> Siema czubku
<DaZ> hejeczka misiaczku.
<tar-gz> sid jest rolling distro?
<czester> rolling to masz stones.
<BlessJah> tar-gz: sid nie jest distro, debian nie jest rolling
<DaZ> ten testowy jest chyba tak jakby troche rolling chyba [;
<BlessJah> tar-gz: ma powstac CUT, Ciągle Używany Testing, bądź też Constantly Used Testing
<BlessJah> DaZ: testowy czy experimantal?
<czester> Testowy to prawie to samo czy experimental
<czester> Co za różnica
<czester> I tak będzie pełno błędów i tka
<BlessJah> nie do końca
<czester> A jeszcze będę zaskakiwać poza błędami również głupotą
<kklimonda> oj, po prostu wydania Debiana są tak rzadkie, że testing przekształca się, przez większą część czasu, w wydanie ciągłe..
<czester> Np. stwierdzą nagle, że coś jest be i wywalą
<BlessJah> to jest jedna z niewielu bolaczek testinga, ze czasem cala galaz paczek trafia spowrotem do experimental
<kklimonda> no ale co to za bolączka? widziały gały co brały
<kklimonda> jak chcesz stabilności, to jest stable :)
<BlessJah> i archaiczne pakiety
<BlessJah> virtualbox 1.6.2
<BlessJah> z powodu vboksa caly system rozpieprzylem
<czester> hehehehehe
<czester> Ja pamiętam...
<czester> Świat sie rozwijał, szedł do przodu, a stabilnym debianem od 5 lat był Woody
<czester> :D
<kklimonda> czester: pójdźmy dalej w odmęty absurdu
<lisu_> czester: ja tam na lennego nie narzekalem, zajeb*e stabilny imho.
<DaZ> i na co mi stabilny
<czester> Ja lubię innowację i nowości ;-)
<DaZ> ja chce ficzery :f
<kklimonda> "świat się rozwijał [...] a Woody wciąż, od dwóch dekad był ostatnim stabilnym wydaniem"
<kklimonda> jak już zawyżać, to z rozmachem
<czester> kklimonda: Z kompilatorem, na którym już się nic nie chciało zbudować :D
<kklimonda> czester: sarge został wydany 3 lata po woodym
<czester> kklimonda: No wiem, że przesadziłem trochę ;-)
<kklimonda> (to był najdłuzszy okres, i bezpośredni powód powstania Ubuntu)
<czester> :-)
<czester> Hehehhe
<kklimonda> e, gcc w woodym nei było takie złe - w końcu całe repozytorium Debiana nim zbudowali
<czester> Słowo, które w staroafrykańskim znaczy "can't install debian"
<czester> :D
<kklimonda> to nie było to słynne gcc z redhata
<kklimonda> 2.95.3?
<czester> tak!
<czester> To było to!
<czester> :D
<kklimonda> a może 2.96
<kklimonda> nie, to nie było to
<kklimonda> czester: całe repo debiana jest budowane kompilatorem który jest dostarczany ;)
<Psotnick> czester: ja umiem zainstalować Debiana, a jeszcze niedawno miałem na kompie Debiana + Ubuntu
<czester> Psotnick: Jaram się.
<kklimonda> o http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-2.96.html
<Psotnick> wiem :D
<BlessJah> Psotnick: moge cie dotknac?
<Psotnick> nie pedofilu!
<Psotnick> chociaż ja już chyba nie podpadam pod prokuratora ;/
<BlessJah> to ty niepełnoletnie jeszcze?
<czester> Ja umiem zainstalować Mac OS X
<czester> A nie, czekaj...
<Psotnick> BlessJah: tak
<BlessJah> Psotnick: to co ty na kanale dla dorosłych robisz???
<czester> On już był zainstalowany jak kupiłem komputer...
<Psotnick> BlessJah: rozmawiam
<Psotnick> czester: burżuj
<Dreadlish> e?
<BlessJah> hm... to w sumie dziwne, taka instalacja hackintosha
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: wybacz mu - on sobie sam sprzedał
<Dreadlish> BlessJah++
<kasiaswiderska> czester: a robiłeś już reinstalkę?
<DaZ> ja tesh mam dfanascie lateq
<DaZ> Psotnick: poklikash?
<czester> kasiaswiderska: Nie. Po co?
<Psotnick> DaZ:  nie mam 12 lat ;)
<DaZ> no to jesteś pewnie jakiś dzieciak
<DaZ> >:
<kasiaswiderska> czester: nie wiem... po roku czasu zaczął mi jakoś tak wolno chodzić...
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: tak wiem i jeszcze sobie raty dał sam chyba ;)
<DaZ> makos zwalnia? >:
<czester> kasiaswiderska: Nie wiem, mam go pół roku i jest ok. Tyle, że go nie zaśmiecam pierdołami
<kasiaswiderska> czester: define: pierdoły
<czester> kasiaswiderska: Masa niepotrzebnych rzeczy chodzących w tle.
<lisu_> właśnie, hehe
<BlessJah> to nie windows, zeby deluxe ski jump zostawial za soba pierdylion wpisow w rejestrze i drugie tyle na dysku
<Psotnick> jak się zaśmieca system pierdołami to każdy zwalnia, Windows to nawet i bez zaśmiecania
<czester> kasiaswiderska: Niestety, klienci mają tego gówna pełno a nie jest im to do niczego potrzebne
<czester> Zapytani co to jest mówią: "nie wiem"
<kasiaswiderska> czester: no to ja też nie...
<kasiaswiderska> tylko to co potrzebne
<czester> I wtedy nachodzą mnie myśli typu: "A czyj tu kurwa jest komputer, debilu jeden"
<czester> :D
<kasiaswiderska> cały syf mam na ubuntu :)
<czester> "komputer mi się długo uruchamia"
<lisu_> czester: archiwizuj *.jpg, dokumenty, excele, reszte WON, szkoda zachodu ze smieciami
<czester> No jak na autostarcie jest firefox, skype i milion innych gówien to spoko :D
<czester> kasiaswiderska: Na Maku warto "naprawiać uprawnienia"
<Wizard> siemano o/
<Wizard> o, wy jak zwykle rozmawiacie na temat jakiś namiastek systemów?
<czester> W linuksie to nic nie zmienia
<czester> A w Macu działa cuda
<kklimonda> czester: swoją drogą czemu istnieje w ogóle "naprawianie uprawnień"?
<czester> kklimonda: Nie wiem.
<Wizard> czester: o_O
<czester> kklimonda: Nikt mi też nie umiał wyjaśnić dlaczego się psują
<kklimonda> :d
<czester> kklimonda: Ale po ich "naprawie" system często działa sprawniej, usuwają się jakieś błędy
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> z homeopatią mi się skojarzyło
<czester> Np. najśmieszniejsza rzecz jaką widziałem to nie działające wifi
<Wizard> nie wiem czemu :)
<czester> Po naprawie uprawnień zaczęło działać
<kklimonda> czester: ano właśnie wiem, że to pomaga
<czester> kklimonda: Ale nigdy nie wiedziałem na czym to polega :D
<jacekowski> kto ma xboxa?
<czester> kklimonda: Może jakiś ciulowo napisany program spieprzył sterownik wifi
<Wizard> jak się to robi? to może swojego ubunciaka przejadę? :>
<kklimonda> czester: prawdopodobnie to
<czester> kklimonda: W sensie uprawnienia, bo są jak w każdym unixie
<kklimonda> Wizard: w ubuntu tego nie ma
<Wizard> mam też leoparda! ale działa mi wifi
<czester> W każdym razie - dobrze, że jest do tego narzędzie
<czester> :D
<kklimonda> czester: wiem - możliwe, że to się bierze stąd, że .pkg są instalowane z prawami roota, a tworzone przez inne firmy niż apple
<DaZ> woo
<DaZ> na onetowy vod mi wrzucili rozmowy w toku \o/
<kklimonda> jednym słowem Linuksa też to zacznie kiedyś dotyczyć ;)
<czester> kklimonda: Bardzo możliwe ;-)
<czester> kklimonda: Nie zdziwiłbym się, w końcu to ta sama rodzina systemów
<kklimonda> mhm
<czester> O. A propos uprawnień, nie robiłem tego od miesiąca ;-P
 * Wizard nie robił nigdy
<Wizard> machanie zdechłymi kurami zostawiam "administratorom" oraz "serwisantom"
<Wizard> albo pogotowiu komputerowemu :>
<czester> U mnie jak zwykle Java ma zjebane uprawnienia
<czester> :D
<BlessJah> NAPRAWILI!
<BlessJah> chyba
<czester> Co Ci znowu naprawili?
<czester> Kto mi kupi router?:D
<BlessJah> czester: udev w archu
<DaZ> to był zepsuty?
<kklimonda> ech, Ubuntu musi dostarczyć lepsze narzędzia do informowaniu o tym, że masz zaszyfrowany dysk, i musisz zapisać klucz
<BlessJah> wykladam sie na moim cdromie, jesli nie bylo w napedzie plyty
<kklimonda> bo teraz ludzie głupieją
<DaZ> hm, dunnolol
<DaZ> ja tam cdrom mam odłączony :f
<BlessJah> w dmesg co jakis czas sie pojawialo DRDY ERR, a udev sie przy bootowaniu zwieszal
 * czester potrzebuje tego: http://www.apple.com/airportextreme/
<BlessJah> przy verbose pokazywal wlasnie DRDY ERR
<BlessJah> natomiast przy cd wlozonym do napedu bootowal sie poprawnie i bez zajakniecia
<jacekowski> czester: przeca to normalny AP jest
<czester> jacekowski: Ale w n.
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> mam taki w domu
<czester> I chcę tam podłączyć dysk.
<jacekowski> to n to pic na wode
<czester> Żeby nie musieć go wpinać do laptopa
<czester> No w dupie mam czy jest n w sumie
<jacekowski> jedna sciana i mam predkosci rzedu b/g
<czester> Chcę móc tam dysk podłączyć
<kklimonda> "Connect up to 50 users" jasne
<jacekowski> ja mam caly dysk sieciowy z gigabitowym ethernetem
<czester> kklimonda: Serio;-P
<jacekowski> kklimonda: a czemu by nie
<jacekowski> kklimonda: byle gowniany AP to zrobi
<czester> Ja bym raczej zwrócił uwagę, że up to 50 i ni chuja więcej :D
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no dobra, i jakie prędkości wyciągną?
<kklimonda> whoa
<jacekowski> kklimonda: takie jakie wifi daje
<Monter_> elo
<jacekowski> kklimonda: 55Mbits/2 na wszystkich razem
<Wizard> Monter_: zobacz co zrobiłeś
<BlessJah> no durgi reboot i nadal bootuje sie poprawnie, jestem w domu
<czester> Ech
<czester> Ja mam 1 komputer w domu teraz więc mi to zwisa
<Monter_> Wizard: co znowu ?!
<BlessJah> stawiam nieidiotoodporny system ktory w dodatku nie jest user friendly
<BlessJah> i ta kgo lubię
<jacekowski> BlessJah: osx?
<PushUpek> czester jakikolwiek router z usb i ładujesz do niego dd-wrt i możesz dysk podłączyć ;)
<PushUpek> a nawet drukarkę na usb ;p
<czester> Drukarkę też mam już na us
<czester> b
<kklimonda> ale nie będzie tak ładnie wyglądać
<BlessJah> jacekowski: archlinux, miałem na myśli stereotyp
<czester> Ale właśnie rzecz w tym, że ja nie chcę "ładować na niego dd-wrt", ma działać tak od początku
<jacekowski> sa takie ktore to maja
<jacekowski> moj bt home hub ma
<Wizard> :)
<jacekowski> podlaczam usb dysk do niego
<jacekowski> i dziala
<Wizard> jedna przeżyła netsplita
<PushUpek> jacekowski: a możesz na nim torrenta odpalić?:>
<jacekowski> na dysku?
<jacekowski> tak
<PushUpek> ;]
<kklimonda> a kurde, w grid wars chciałem pograć i dźwięk nie działa :/
<czester> Po cholerę?:D
<czester> Ja chcę tylko mieć na nim filmy
<czester> Niczego innego nie mam na dysku zewnętrznym
<PushUpek> czester: co po cholerę?:>
<czester> Torrent na dysku sieciowym :D
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<PushUpek> czester: z prostej przyczyny ;) od razu zasysa na dysk ;D
<jacekowski> ale na prywatne trackery to odpada
<jacekowski> z tamtych musze gigabitem ssac zeby ratio utrzyma
<jacekowski> i na dysk to tylko sie automatycznie potem rsyncem sciaga
<PushUpek> na prywatnych mój śmiga ładnie
<jacekowski> ale ile upa zrobisz z domu?
<jacekowski> 128kbits?
<PushUpek> ja mam symetryczne łącze
<jacekowski> ile
<czester> kklimonda: Przy Extreme i Time Capsule podają, że do 50 klientów, przy Express - 10
<jacekowski> czester: softwarowe ograniczenie
<jacekowski> PushUpek: to ile masz tego internetu
<PushUpek> 90Mbps na down /60Mbps na up
<jacekowski> mowiles symetryczne
<jacekowski> ale ja i tak mam
<czester> To nie jest symetryczne
<czester> :D
<jacekowski> 16 razy wiecej
<Ciaho> skąd masz taki internet?
<PushUpek> no bo jest symetryczne, ale teraz upload działa ;D
<jacekowski> Ciaho: e-wro
<PushUpek> więc tylko tyle speed test wskazał ;D
<jacekowski> PushUpek: ja mam 1000Mbps upload
<PushUpek> jacekowski: masz e-wro?:>
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> dedyka
<PushUpek> czy mówiłeś o moim ;]
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> urwało mnie
<jacekowski> ja mam 1000/1000 symetryczne
<jacekowski> a ty nie masz
<PushUpek> u mnie bym miał więcej bo poprzedni właściciel planował migrację na gigabitową, ale dialog wszystko uśmiercił...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie wyciagniesz giga, znajdzie sie po drodze waskie gardlo i to niejedno
<PushUpek> 100/100 mam
<PushUpek> ;]
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie przy torrentach
<jacekowski> BlessJah: przy wielu strumieniach jednoczesnie
<Wizard> Dreadlish: pojechałeś na netsplicie
<BlessJah> no przy wielu to wyciagniesz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: z/do UW jechalem ponad 600Mbits
<jacekowski> jeden stream
<jacekowski> zabijajac przy okazji cala siec
<Dreadlish> Wizard: wiem
<jacekowski> tamtejsza
<PushUpek> ;]
<Dreadlish> ale /reconnect załatwia sprawe
<BlessJah> jacekowski: uw czyli co?
<Monter_> Dreadlish: Jedziesz na ten konkurs w rzeszowie w sobote?
<jacekowski> uniwersytet warszawski
<Dreadlish> Monter_: no
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> wroclawski
<Dreadlish> kolejny laptok będzie :D
<PushUpek> jacekowski: WASK zabiłeś?
<Monter_> Dreadlish: do kiedy podania sie sklada?
<BlessJah> rozmawiam z niebezpiecznymi ludzmi
<Dreadlish> Monter_: jutro.
<jacekowski> a nie wroc
<Monter_> Dreadlish: a w piatek nie mozna?
<jacekowski> to nie uw
<Dreadlish> Monter_: sorry - podaj przez kubena
<jacekowski> jednak warszawski zabilem
<PushUpek> UWr to wroc
<Monter_> Dreadlish: co?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ot tak sobie siec ubiles, nudzilo ci sie czy przypadkiem?
<Dreadlish> Monter_: przez zmuła
<Dreadlish> nie znasz?
<jacekowski> nie tak dwoch nas idiotow sie znalazlo
<Monter_> Dreadlish: ja ide jutro do szkoły ^^
<Dreadlish> Monter_: a.
<Monter_> Dreadlish: masz jakis transport?
<jacekowski> i kogos kto zna ma shella na jednym z tam serwerow
<Dreadlish> Monter_: ojciec
<jacekowski> i bylo kto ma lepsze lacze
<jacekowski> i pocisnal co mia;l
<jacekowski> mial
<Monter_> Dreadlish: masz miejsce ?
<jacekowski> czyli 600Mbit
<Monter_> Dreadlish: rzucił bym na paliwo
<jacekowski> ja dalem co mialem czyli gigabit
<Dreadlish> Monter_: weź daj kurde spokój - ojciec tyle tego paliwa zużyje co nic, poza tym i tak jeszcze jedzie po paliwo :D
<jacekowski> no i przez godzine tak nas dwoch bylo
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ktoś mi łącze zawala
<jacekowski> on z rana dostal bana na tym serwerze
<jacekowski> i maila ze zabilismy cala siec
<jacekowski> wlacznie z waznymi uslugami
<Wizard> :|
<Monter_> Dreadlish: czyli mozesz wziasc czy nie ? ;p
<Wizard> freenode jak zwykle
<jacekowski> 19:10 [freenode] -!- WALLOP Md:  sorry for the noise, one of our sponsors just had unexpected networking troubles
<PushUpek> jeśli UW ma takich samych magików jak u nas UWr, to się nie dziwię ;]
<BlessJah> jacekowski: cala siec warszawska? czy uniwersytecka
<Monter_> Dreadlish: pojechał bym zobaczyć wogole jak tam jest, oswoic sie ; p
<jacekowski> BlessJah: uniwersytecka
<Dreadlish> Monter_: zapewne - nudy :D
<Monter_> Dreadlish: czyli podrzucisz mnie ?;d
<Dreadlish> Monter_: ya.
<Monter_> Dreadlish: kk
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> WTF?
<Dreadlish> nickserv nie chodzi czy jakie chiny?
<Wizard> i tak bywa
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: jeden z adminow freenode sie z jacekowskim siluje na lacza
<Wizard> tyle siedzisz na freenode i netsplita nie widziałeś?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: widziałem, ale zazwyczaj przy nim nickserv działał
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ojć ojć ojć.
<Wizard> jacekowski wreszcie dostanie bana dożywotniego?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: weź pan nie killuj tej sieci, wyżyj się na googlu
<BlessJah> Wizard: jakby dostał to by się wkurzył i by serwery naprawdę rozpierdolił a nie tak tylko, na godzinkę czy dwie
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: poziom jego geekowatości w skali 1-10?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: co ty pierd*****
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nic, nic
<BlessJah> jacekowski: sugeruję tylko że odpowiadasz za pad połowy freenode jak mnie Martinp23 raczyl w wallopie powiadomic
<jacekowski> czyzbym ja innego wallopa dostal
<BlessJah> we just lost about half the network
<BlessJah> ja tylko przypisuję tę zasługę właśnie tobie
<Dreadlish> już miałem zamiar sie roześmiać
<Dreadlish> ale nie zobaczyłem słowa "only" w tym zdaniu
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> we just lost only half the network, so... the second half is still working!!!
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> holmes działa
<BlessJah> szklanka jest nadal w polowie pelna
<Dreadlish> optymiści kurdfe
<Dreadlish> widać że amerykanie awruk
<BlessJah> a co, maja sie poplakac?
<BlessJah> tak wogole to cos mi w tym wallopie nie pasuje gramatycznie
<BlessJah> wiec raczej imigranci
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> możliwe :d
<PushUpek> pewnie ruscy ;D
<bt4> /n/n
<Dreadlish> moje palce szybciej piszą moje hasło do poczty niż je pomyśle :D
<BlessJah> tak to jest jak sie klika w spamy "Cheap dedicated servers in Egypt"
<Dreadlish> :D
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: a co masz 12345 ?:>
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: bo ja utrzymam trzy
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: nie - 28 liter
<PushUpek> huh ;D
<Ciaho> albo qwerty
<Mussious> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Mussious> :)
<Dreadlish> żadno na które prawdopodobnie wpadniecie
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> i koniec netsplita :)
<Ciaho> qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm,./
<Ciaho> trafiłem?
<PushUpek> a po co ci tak długie hasło na pocztę?:P
<PushUpek> co ty tam mailujesz z NSA?;]
<Dreadlish> JES
<tar-gz> za co jest odpowiedzialy linux.bin?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: za to żeby był linux.bin
<Mussious> ja mam 14 literowe
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: po polsku gdzie =.=
<PushUpek> ja nawet żebym miał 30 literowe, to i tak na gmailu nic nie da ;) bo pewnie google ma kilka uniwersalnych haseł ;D
<tar-gz> isolinux.bin *
<jacekowski> moje najkrotsze hasla maja 4 znaki
<jacekowski> najdluzsze 32
<ntat> ha, google zna wszystko
<jacekowski> tar-gz: to jest loader
<jacekowski> tar-gz: taki grub na cdromy
<PushUpek> na router mam 12 znakowe i styka ;]
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pozostale 8 albo 16?
<ntat> czyta maile, ogląda zdjęcia, przechwyci nawet sygnał z wifi - oczywiście przypadkowo
<ntat> :]
<tar-gz> jacekowski: czyli przez to mi nie bootuje z usb?
<Dreadlish> ja używam haseł 6 i od 2^3 do 2^5 znakowe
<jacekowski> tar-gz: zalezy
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: nie - tylko przez to że nie potrafisz ustawić bootowania z usb
<jacekowski> chociaz to Dreadlish raczej ma racje
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: bo arch po zrobieniu go z dd powinien ruszyć z palca
<tar-gz> ustawione mam ...
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: a kolejność dysków przestawiłeś pan?
<tar-gz> ta
<Dreadlish> na pewno?
<tar-gz> TAK
<Dreadlish> to jeszcze raz dd zrób :D
<PushUpek> a partycja na usb odpowiednia?:>
<Dreadlish> ale to ma być na /dev/sdb a nie /dev/sdb1
<jacekowski> zrob sda
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: robilem
 * Dreadlish ba dum tss...
<tar-gz> dd wrzucalo boota
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: to zrób jeszcze raz
<Dreadlish> wrzuć całe iso ddkiem
<tar-gz> i tak do usranej śmierci?
<Dreadlish> ma wrzucić CAŁE (WHOLE) ISO ddkiem
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: tak.
<jacekowski> jak co?
<jacekowski> cale iso?
<jacekowski> ale iso sie nie bootuje z usb
<tar-gz> pół se wrzuciłem iso
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ale pan jak zrobisz dd archa w stylu dd if=iso of=pendrive to powinno pan działać z palucha
<Dreadlish> tzn. soa
<jacekowski> tar-gz: zainstaluj usb-creator
<jacekowski> tar-gz: i odpal
<jacekowski> tar-gz: jak jestes na ubuntu
<jacekowski> albo
<jacekowski> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jacekowski> punkt 2
<Dreadlish> lol
<jacekowski> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.3.3.exe
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6zpzn5p> (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<Dreadlish> lag 160
<jacekowski> tu masz
<tar-gz> jacekowski: nie nie ejstem na ubuntu
<kklimonda> debian teraz dostarcza iso które można albo nagrać na cd, albo skopiować dd na usb
<kklimonda> ale fakt, innych iso się nie da dd skopiować
<Dreadlish> archa jest jedno iso któro ddkiem idzie
<Dreadlish> i nie mówcie mi że nie
<Dreadlish> (sprawdzane na netinstallu)
<Dreadlish> leżym i kwiczym
<BlessJah> meh, powinni ostrzegac ze jak sie xorg bez configa odpali to nie bedzie klawiatura dzialac
<Dreadlish> nie wiem nawet z czego
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: to NIC nie będzie działać
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ale reisub zadziała
<kklimonda> BlessJah: powinni zrobić, by działało ;)
<Dreadlish> trza klientowi xpka wrzucić na kompa
<Dreadlish> ale tak mi sie nie chce
<BlessJah> reisub nie zadzialal
<BlessJah> a xorg bez configa nie powinien startowac
<Dreadlish> ale startuje
<Dreadlish> przez to że nie ma hala :D
<jacekowski> tar-gz: no to jestes w dupie
<tar-gz> Chakra ma w aurze imagewriter
<Barthalion> To stwierdzenie czy pytanie?
<tar-gz> stwierdzenie
<Dreadlish> brawo
<Dreadlish> bo to jest archowy aur
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> kogo zesplitowało że się tak cicho zrobiło?
<PushUpek> poszli po piwo ;]
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> chyba zaczne lubić tego pldka
<PushUpek> pld ten polski?:>
<tar-gz> on juz nie polski
<PushUpek> to to jeszcze żyje?
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: jak postawiles PLD ?
<kasiaswiderska> jak to nie polski?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: hmm... cri z archa chrootem
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: tak.
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: nawet ma 2.6.37 więc chyba raczej żyje
<PushUpek> huh jaka teraz wersja?
<Dreadlish> 2.6.37
<PushUpek> nie pytam o jajko tylko distro ;D
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> th
<PushUpek> bo ostatni raz o nim słyszałem przy okazji powstawania pld2 ;] jak się developery pożarły
<Dreadlish> tzn. jest ac jako "stable" ale nikt tego nie używa
<Dreadlish> th jest działające
<Dreadlish> a ti to strata czasu :D
<Barthalion> PushUpek: Ma się dobrze
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> zywy rebut
<Barthalion> tar-gz: Powodzenia z PLD, skoro z Archem masz problemy
<Dreadlish> wróciłem
<Dreadlish> jak można mieć z archem problemy
<Barthalion> Nie pytaj się mnie, u mnie działa.
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> u mnie też działa
<kklimonda> 2/b 15
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: o co chodzi?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: o nic - wcisneło mi się 2 przed komendą :)
<Dreadlish> :D
<kklimonda> niestety dawno już ilość kanałów na których idluję przekroczyła granicę przy której mogę korzystać z alt+<numer>
<kklimonda> nawet alt+<qwertyuiop> nie starcza..
<Dreadlish> heh
<kklimonda> może czas sprawdzić jak sobie radzą graficzne klienty
<kklimonda> w sumie moja wina, jak na kanał wejdę, to z niego nie wychodzą
<kklimonda> wychodzę nawet
<Dreadlish> różnie bywa
<kklimonda> więc przez miesiąć albo dwa idluję, do restartu
<Dreadlish> no różnie bywa
<Dreadlish> ja tam staram sie ograniczać do 10
<Dreadlish> narazie mam zawalone do 6
<kklimonda> ja samych kanałów z ubuntu i debian związanych mam z 10
<Dreadlish> ołć
<Barthalion> kklimonda: Może graficzne lepsze, ale ciężko na shellu z takiego korzystać
<Dreadlish> a na ilu piszesz?
<Barthalion> Ten sam problem mam
<kklimonda> nawet 14
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: na kilku
<Dreadlish> acha
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: tzn. na każdy wszedłem by coś napisać :)
<Dreadlish> :D
<kklimonda> bo to jest tak, że wchodzę na #ubuntu-x zapytać ludzi od X o coś
<kklimonda> wchodzę na #ubuntuone by o U1 pogadać
<Dreadlish> ja tam jak siedze na gnome to mi kochany gnome-terminal (=.=) na dwóch tabach już nie widzi alta
<kklimonda> etc.
<Dreadlish> i już nie wpiszesz tego /part
<kklimonda> a tak to parę deweloperskich - bo w zależności od pytania staram się je na odpowiednim kanale zadać ;)
<kklimonda> i tak się to rozkręca
<kklimonda> ano
<kklimonda> to trochę jak z listami dyskusyjnymi
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> dużo tego
<Dreadlish> ale lepiej niż mało
<kklimonda> jestem na sporo zapisany, ale prawie nigdzie nie piszę
<Dreadlish> ale lepiej niż mało
<Dreadlish> kurade
<Dreadlish> wcisnąłem strzałkę w górę
<kklimonda> na szczęście gmail, do którego wróciłem, dobrze sobie z nimi radzi
<Dreadlish> jak jest mało to jest burdel bo niewiadomo kto ma pisać
<Dreadlish> dziwne
<Dreadlish> na alsie nie ma szumów
<Dreadlish> na ossie słysze szumy
<kklimonda> wniosek? używaj alsy ;)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda, Quintasan: ten artykuł to chyba w maju wypuścimy
<ari-tczew> nie wiem czy teraz jest sens jak FeatureFreeze zbliża się wielkimi krokami
<czester> Co za nuda
 * Dreadlish zawiał sandałem
 * swistak35 myśli "Dupa wszystko."
 * Dreadlish wkurza sie na PYK przy zmianie utworu w mpd
 * m477 za godzinne bedzie raczyl sie pizza
<Dreadlish> lol
 * Mussious jest zmęczony
<czester> Kurde
<czester> A zjadłbym pizzę
<Dreadlish> ja właśnie jajecznice przyswoiłem
<czester> Ale jakąś normalną, a nie te wszystkie pizze jak kebab
 * kasiaswiderska właśnie skończyła pizze jeść 
<czester> Jaką?
 * Dreadlish musiałby zapieprzać po nią 10kmsów
<czester> Dreadlish: Nie dowożą u Ciebie w mieście?:D
<gjm_> kasiaswiderska: i się nie podzieliłaś? no nie!
<Dreadlish> czester: dowiozą, ale chcą za to dodatkowo :D
<czester> hahahah
<czester> Co to za dziura?:-)
<Dreadlish> Lubaczów - niby powiatowe, a po dobrą pizze trzeba jechać do innej dziury
<kasiaswiderska> gjm: mała była... no
<gjm> kasiaswiderska: wybaczam
<czester> Jak mozna się podizelić pizzą przez net?:D
<gjm> mentalnie
<Dreadlish> tak.
<czester> Buehehehe
<m477> .jpg?
<czester> Jak na fotce ;-P
<gjm> m477: można i tak
<natalka> znacie jakies fajne zespoly ska?
<kasiaswiderska> natalka: grażdanskaja oborona.
<natalka> dzieki
<JamJamPoland> Cześć
<JamJamPoland> Mam problem z Ubuntu 10.04
<JamJamPoland> Prawa do zapisu na pendrive ma tylko administator
<JamJamPoland> z każdym urządzeniem magazynującym tak jest
<Psotnick> nie powinno tak być
<Wizard> `utf-8
<JamJamPoland> Właśnie
<JamJamPoland> Może mam coś namieszane w module...
<Psotnick> `utf-8
<JamJamPoland> mogę go jakoś przywrócić do stanu z przed zmina?
<Psotnick> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<JamJamPoland> Przekliniak o co Ci chodzi?
<Psotnick> nie wiem tak szczerze mówiąc, a co robiłeś?
<Psotnick> botomówca ;D
<Dreadlish> przekliniak ftw
<Dreadlish> `g chuj ci w dupe
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: YouTube - Chuj Ci W Dupe: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e6mgygHbKo>
<Psotnick> `calc 15+18
<Przekliniak> Psotnick: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: przypomina Ci to coś :D
<Wizard> julek: ping
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: ale że co
<Psotnick> też liczyłeś jakieś takie banalne działanie :D
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> `calc sin 2
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<Dreadlish> Przekliniak: help
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Psotnick> `calc asdasdas
<Przekliniak> Psotnick: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<Dreadlish> `calc chuj ci w dupe
<Dreadlish> :D
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<Dreadlish> ooo
<Dreadlish> a już myślałem że zwisł
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: nudzi ci się? Psotnick, albo tobie? ;)
<Dreadlish> mi - akuratnie tak
<Mussious> "Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. "
<Dreadlish> ok.
<Dreadlish> sorry
<Dreadlish> ale on i tak nie zrozumie
<Dreadlish> bo to supybot
<Dreadlish> on pajtonowe zrozumie
<Dreadlish> i przepraszam
<gjm_> zasrane freenode
<tar-gz> Co  z nim nie tak?
<BlessJah> tar-gz: moze chodzi mu o te splity?
<Mussious> ehh... moonlight nie chce mi otworzyć filmów z tvp.pl
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> widze że sie ktoś na splita nadział
<kklimonda> Mussious: moonlight jest dosyć... prymitywny
<gjm> Dreadlish: serwery się walą a nie splity
<Dreadlish> no robią sie splity z serwów
<Dreadlish> albo i to i to
<Mussious> da się jakoś inaczej je otworzyć?
<Dreadlish> i przekliniak sie zrebutował
<czester> Otworzyć splity?:D
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Mussious> nie, filmy na tvp.pl
<czester> Trapez?
<Mussious> :D
<Psotnick_> może ktoś psotnicka wywalić?
<Dreadlish> no kurde
<Dreadlish> jacekowski zrobił ddosa!
<Dreadlish> było mówić od razu
<kklimonda> dzień jak codzień na freenode
<Mussious> Znowu
<Dreadlish> KURRRRRRR
<Dreadlish> jak codzień
<Mussious> Jeszcze tylu netsplitów nie widziałem
<Dreadlish> no nie sądze
<Dreadlish> już licze siódmy split dzisiaj
<gjm> jakieś frajery chyba DoS'ują
<Mussious> tak, a chyba 4 przez 2h
<BlessJah>  [Lag: 1.23]
<Dreadlish> chyba jakieś script kiddiesy ferie mają
<kklimonda> gjm: problemy z siecią są
<ntat> Mussious, mi też nie
<kklimonda> a faktycznie, teraz dos
<kklimonda> nie doczytałem nowego info
<Psotnick> Lag 11s
<Dreadlish> lag 0,92s
<ntat> lag 0,0;
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> ide sie wykompie
<Dreadlish> może mnie nie wywali wtenczas
<gjm> wykąpię*!
<Wizard> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announcement.php
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> dobre
<kklimonda> ech, Firefox znów przebił całego Windowsa w vm pod względem zużywanego ramu
<Caemyr> ta
<Caemyr> kklimonda: a opera 11 z paroma dodatkami i ponad 50 zakladkami zajmuje mi 490mb
<Caemyr> na 64bitowym OS
<Wizard> Caemyr: to sporo
<Wizard> ale co sie dziwicie?
<kklimonda> Caemyr: testuję operę co pół roku, i nie mogę się na nią przesiąść
<kklimonda> mam nawet zainstalowaną, bo Opera Turbo mi się przydaje jak jestem gdzieś, gdzie nie mam dobrego połączenia
<ntat> kklimonda, mam podobnie, już nawet próbowałem się do niej przyzwyczaić, ale nie wyszło:)
<ntat> Więc w końcu odinstalowałem i jako drugą przeglądarkę używam Midori:)
<Mussious> kurna, zainstalowałem gecko-mediaplayer i dalej nie działa tvp.pl, a było napisane, że z mplayerem zadziała
<Wizard> jak sie chce ajaksy, javascripty, cuda-wianki, to musi ram zrec
<kklimonda> Wizard: ale niech oddaje ;)
<Wizard> podziekujcie panom, co z htmla zrobili "jezyk do tworzenia programow"
<ntat> Wizard, choć wydaje mi się, że najwięcej to i tak flash "zjada" ramu
<Wizard> kklimonda++
<Wizard> flash to zlo
<Mussious> nie ma jakiegoś bezpośredniego add-ona mplayer do ff ?
<gjm> kklimonda: links'a se poużywaj
<Wizard> Mussious: jest
<Wizard> links jest wporzo
<BlessJah> Wizard: opera ma widgety pisane we flashu i JS
<ntat> elinks też:]
<Wizard> szczegolnie ten iksowy
<Wizard> nie uzywalem jeszcze tego googlowego dziadostwa.. i chyba nie chce
<Mussious> Wizard, no właśnie nie mogę znaleźć, wiesz moż jak się nazywa?
<Wizard> czekej, akurat jestem na debianie
<Mussious> no ja też
<BlessJah> link -G
<BlessJah> links -G
<Wizard> on nie o to pyta
<BlessJah> a paczka to sie roznie nazywa ale zawsze ma cos z links
<Mussious> akurat chyba większość tu jest na debianie :)
<Wizard> ubuntu w pewnym sesnie *jest* debianem
<BlessJah> Wizard: on pyta o paczke od linksa z gui, tak?
<Wizard> nie
<BlessJah> nie jestem w temacie
<Wizard> cholera, w KDE1 nie dziala rolka
<BlessJah> dziwisz sie?
<Wizard> trochę
<BlessJah> devom kde nigdy chyba nie chodzilo o stabilnosc i o to zeby to dzialalo
<Wizard> kurczę, Mussious, nie pamiętam :(
<Wizard> i nie mogę znaleźć
<Mussious> Znalazłem coś takiego: MediaPlayerConnectivity
<Mussious> może to?
<Wizard> btw, będę potrzebował ludzi :)
<gjm> Wizard: samochód muszisz wypchnąć?
<Wizard> nie, niedługo wrzucę w net źródła kde1
<Wizard> i będę potrzebował testerów i programistów, żeby to pociągnąć dalej
<Psotnick> Mussious: to jest coś takiego, że możesz zawartość strony np filmik odtworzyć w MPlayerze albo innym playerze
<Wizard> 10-15 osób i w 3-4 miesiące możnaby sportować do qt4
<Mussious> no właśnie o to mi chodzi
<gjm> nie tykam KDE
<gjm> czy to 1, 2, 3 czy 4
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> no cóż, może znajdą się entuzjaści
<gjm> tzn. entuzjazm mam
<gjm> ale mi się zaje*iście nic nie chce robić
<Wizard> chociaż wśród dzisiejszych użytkowników trudno znaleźć kogoś, kto w ogóle kde1 widział na chodzie
<Mussious> Ja, jeszcze zadanie z ruska muszę zrobić. Wy jakie języki macie oprócz anglika?
<gjm> Wizard: kto widział w ogóle KDE na chodzie?
<Wizard> Mussious: rosyjskiego uczę się na kursie ;)
<gjm> Mussious: Niemiecki
<Wizard> gjm: jedynka jest całkiem ok
<gjm> Mussious: i dwa w butach
<tarabaz> elita rosysjskich hackerow przedstawia "hackowanie kde" ;)
<gjm> chyba łomem
<Wizard> tarabaz: to już było ;) potem o to Juszczenkę spytali w telewizji
<gjm> to patchowanie kde fod freebsd
<Wizard> ta
<gjm> pod*
<gjm> akurat na distrowatch'u jestem
<gjm> i o freebsd czytam
<Wizard> a co tam jest do czytania?
<Mussious> ja jeszcze nigdy tego na oczy nie widziałem :) tk jak KDE
<Mussious> KDE tylko ze screenów*
<gjm> <*Paulina>  i doskwiera mi samotnosc dzisiaj
<gjm> <Szymon>  ooojj
<gjm> <*Paulina>  :(
<gjm> <Szymon>  <przytul>
<gjm> <*Paulina>  do dupy
<gjm> <Szymon> <przytul_do_dupy>
 * gjm przedstawia 'Cytat na dziś!'
<Wizard> słaby
<gjm> losowy
<Enlik> Treść nieprawidłowa, zakop
<gjm> z przerobionego fortune
<tarabaz> freebsd fajne jest. nie ma to jak podawanie argumentow przy kompilacji KAZDEGO elementu. no i fajnie zakladaja ze zanim zainstalujesz cos wiesz jakich opcji w tym potrzebujesz ;)
<Enlik> tarabaz: jakich argumentów?
<Wizard> tarabaz: ty freebsd chyba u kolegi przez ramię widziałeś
<Wizard> jak się nie umie/nie czyta, to się potem pierdoli głupoty na ircu
<Dreadlish> tarabaz: ty chyba nawet freebsd nie widziałeś
<tarabaz> widzialem i nie tylko przez ramie
<tarabaz> ;)
<tarabaz> tylko mialem zabawe
<tarabaz> znaczy sie konkursik ze znajomym
<Wizard> bo handbook jak zwykle smierdział
<tarabaz> kto szybciej postawi desktopa
<tarabaz> ja na gentoo
<tarabaz> czy on na bsd
<tarabaz> i po wyrzezbieniu make.conf
<Dreadlish> ja na gentoo/kfreebsd
<tarabaz> gentoo szybciej poszlo
<Wizard> powinni was w tych gimnazjach po nerach prać metalowymi drutami
<Wizard> na gentoo szybciej niż na freebsd..
<Dreadlish> śmiech
<Dreadlish> pkg_add i ogień
<Mussious> Próbował ktoś z was zainstalować PLD? Ja 2x próbowałem i się poddałem. Nie ma to jak intuicyjna instalacja...
<Wizard> ta, właśnie ;D
<tarabaz> szybciej
<swistak35> Mussious: jakżeś się poddał, toś dupa wołowa : )
<tarabaz> przynajmniej dla mnie
<tarabaz> gentoo znam
<tarabaz> :P
<Dreadlish> Mussious: rozśmieszyłeś mnie
<Wizard> tarabaz: na freebsd nie trzeba kompilować świata
<Wizard> Dreadlish: a czegoś się tu spodziewał?
<Wizard> elyty?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<Wizard> no
<Mussious> Dreadlish, czemu?
<Wizard> Mussious: zrobiłeś już tego mplayera?
<Dreadlish> ale poddać się tylko po dwóch razach stawiania pld to jest szok
<Wizard> pld to jakiś badziew
<Wizard> na dodatek zdechły
<Mussious> A po o mam próbować więcej, skoro mam debiana
<Dreadlish> ja stawiałem 15 i za 16 fi9o mi powiedział że istnieje /etc/sys coś tam/geninitrd
<Dreadlish> a reszte wyczaiłem
<Dreadlish> i właśnie działa
<Mussious> myślisz, że ja mam zamiar dniami i nocami stawiać PLD?
<swistak35> Mussious: raz dzienni i się w dwa tygodnie wyrobisz
<swistak35> wielki problem : <
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/m0z/linki/
<tarabaz> a pamietacie moze jeszcze sourcemage?
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ładne 1.1.2
<Dreadlish> Wizard: szkoda że nie widziałęm na żywca
<swistak35> Wizard: z którego to roku?
<Wizard> tarabaz: pamiętamy
<swistak35> tak +/0
<Wizard> to żyje jeszcze?
<Dreadlish> ale wait
<fi9o> 21:57 |      Mussious | myślisz, że ja mam zamiar dniami i nocami stawiać PLD?
<swistak35> +/-
<fi9o> Mussious: Szkoda Twojego czasu.
<Wizard> swistak35: teraz zrobiłem screenshot
<fi9o> Nie stawiaj.
<fi9o> Wez żętó
<fi9o> Kompiluje ze zrodel
<Wizard> :/
<fi9o> I w ogole jest modne i fajne.
<Dreadlish> weź wciętu
<Wizard> ta, fajne
<Wizard> chyba w zajmowaniu czasu
<Mussious> żętó?
<fi9o> A pld ma rpm'y ;/
<swistak35> Wizard: inaczej, z kiedy to jest wersja KDE tak na oko?
<Wizard> podczas gdy debian po prostu działa
<ntat> Wizard, po ci Ci KDE1?
<Dreadlish> pld jest from developers for developers and ogarnięci users
<Mussious> gentoo?
<swistak35> bo to kurde ładne jest : >
<Wizard> swistak35: nie wiem, 2000?
<fi9o> Mussious: Mowie Ci, nie tykaj PLD. Ja dotknalem 3 lata temu i do teraz mnie trzyma.
<Mussious> Ale o co chodzi z żętó? Gentoo?
<Dreadlish> no wciętu
<Wizard> ale ty używasz gentoo, to znaczy, że jesteś inny
<Dreadlish> czyli żentu
<Mussious> Trzyma w jakim sensie?
<Wizard> Mussious: jak 3 lata na żętu wytrzymał, to nieźle go trzyma :D
<Enlik> W takim, że nie puszcza
<swistak35> Mussious: w takim, że jak ktoś PLD dotknie, to z reguły albo się przyklei, albo znienawidzi
<Enlik> :)
<Dreadlish> :D
<tarabaz> mam w koncu dzialajacy interfejs eth3:1 ^^
<Mussious> sistak35, acha :)
<swistak35> no, na to wychodzi, jest tych PLD-fanów sporo : >
<swistak35> Mussious: aha*
<Enlik> Właśnie, ciekawe, ilu
<Mussious> aha*
 * Wizard nawet pracował z deweloperami pld
<swistak35> Enlik: no to mówię, albo kochają, albo nienawidzą : P
<Mussious> To może niedługo spróbuję 3 raz :)
<Mussious> a potem 4
<Mussious> i 5
<Mussious> i 6
<Mussious> and so on
<Wizard> i potem wrócisz na debiana
<Wizard> KOZIO!
<swistak35> debian jest spoko. : >
<fi9o> Zalezy jak komu lezy.
<tarabaz> debian jest spoko. probowal ktos kiedys stawiac serwer mailowy na ubuntu server? niezapomniane przezycia
<Wizard> swistak35: 1.1.2 w 1999
<tarabaz> po tygodniu zabawy czemu cos nie dziala
<Wizard> dobra, ja spadam do zlewu
<Wizard> pa
<swistak35> Wizard: i wygląda kurka ładnie
<tarabaz> orientujesz sie ze apparmor z defaultu gmera
<Wizard> swistak35: chcesz źródła, które się budują?
<Wizard> przetestowałbys na x86, to byłbym rad
<Enlik> tarabaz: przynajmiej ma jakiś system zabezpieczeń
<swistak35> hm, tylko do jakiego systemu
<swistak35> debiana się walnie
<swistak35> możesz dać, jak nie będzie się pluł o jakieś cuda to przetestuję : >
<Wizard> wszystko co potrzebujesz, to libx11-dev
<tarabaz> tak - najlepszy jest ten jak ci sie zwali karta sieciowa i ja wymienisz to nagle okazuje sie ze nie masz eth0 i eth1 ale eth1 i eth2 bo zapamietuje mac adresy...
<Wizard> cała kompilacja trwa z 10 minut
<Enlik> tarabaz: don't worry, już niedługo pewnie nie będzie ethX, ale jakieś cuda wianki - nazewnictwo po porcie czy coś takiego
<tarabaz> po porcie? znaczy sie a'la bsd? rt0 i takie tam
<Enlik> pciX#Y IIRC
<tarabaz> to tak pewnie zeby nie bylo za latwo
<Enlik> Ano
<tarabaz> przeciez adresy ipv6 sa tak latwe do zapamietania
<swistak35> no właśnie
<swistak35> banał.
<Enlik> Phi.
<Enlik> ::1
<swistak35> : >
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> 2001:470:25:3f6::2 - phi prościzna
<firemark> ::
<firemark> :)
<tarabaz> proste jak cholera... a kto zna jakiegos polskiego dns-a po ipv6? ;) albo ogolnie jakiegos zeby tak z pamieci w resolv.conf wklepac?
<Dreadlish> 194.204.159.1 :D
<Mussious> A jak z aktualnością pakietów w PLD?
<Enlik> Do niedawno z ipv4 takiego nie bylo
<Dreadlish> Mussious: 2.6.37 - tyle starczy ci?
<Mussious> tak :)
<Dreadlish> :D
<Mussious> Dzięki
<Dreadlish> np.
<Mussious> Wygląda na to, że dzisiaj wyszła nowa wersja owego distra. Na distrowatch czytałem o niej i się rzuciło w oczy.
<Dreadlish> ludzie
<Dreadlish> właże na gg
<Dreadlish> a tu gościo "jak sie zwał ten progs bla bla bla ?"
<Dreadlish> drugi że szukałem czegoś do 300zł i ma na sell
<Dreadlish> ale sie spóźnił o jakiś wtorek
<Dreadlish> trzeci poprostu "jesteś?"
<Mussious> Dobranoc
<KoYoT> o/
<Dreadlish> o\
<Dreadlish> ręka złamana
<KoYoT> :d
<Dreadlish> tylko nie moja
<KoYoT> Dreadlish: ty masz archa?
<Dreadlish> archa debiana i pld
<Dreadlish> jakby mi sie chciało to bym nawet jeszcze postawił gentoo
<Dreadlish> i fbsd
<Enlik> I Kubuntu
<Dreadlish> tylko że mi sie nie chce
<Dreadlish> Enlik: fail.
<KoYoT> ja sie wlasnie mecze z gentoo
<Dreadlish> co tu sie męczyć
<KoYoT> mam nadzieje ze sie uda go postawic
<KoYoT> no pierwszy raz to zawsze jest meczenie.. przynajmniej troche
<Dreadlish> wystarczy dobrze podejść do tego
<KoYoT> staram sie
<Dreadlish> to się staraj
<KoYoT> emerge gentoo-sources teraz w toku
<Dreadlish> a ja se etykietki na gmailu porobie
<Dreadlish> bo uznałem, że moge
<KoYoT> nie kumam tych flag tylko..
<tarabaz> a ja odpuscilem zabawe z gentoo - mozna w jakies fobio-natrectwa wpasc. doszlo do tego ze co 2 dzien robilem nowe jajko i kompilowalem wszystko z niestabilnej... a pozniej gryzlem sie z problemami... taka sztuka dla sztuki... zasnac nie moglem poki nie mialem nowgo jajka
<KoYoT> :D
<KoYoT> tarabaz: wszystko kwestią podejscia...
<Dreadlish> tarabaz: to było poprostu skompilować sobie samemu a nie genkernela męczyć
<KoYoT> mi sie tak on wymarzył juz jakiś czas temu i mam zamiar to marzenie zrealizowac
<tarabaz> narka
<Dreadlish> poprostu najgorsze co ludzie robią to stawianie genkernela na słabym kompie
<KoYoT> musze sobie handbooka wydrukowac :D
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> zobaczyłem swój pulpit
<Dreadlish> sprzed ca. 3 lat
<KoYoT> :D
<KoYoT> to działa
<ju-rek> własne jajko, czas kompilacji -> http://wklej.org/id/476648/ przed chwilką robione :D
<Dreadlish> i uznałem że mój winxp był epicki
<Dreadlish> ju-rek: no ujdzie w tłumie 49 sekund
<ju-rek> daj lepiej
<Dreadlish> a ty coś kompilowałeś czy poprostu wpisałeś sobie make?
<ju-rek> mój kernel w kompie
<ju-rek> mam .config gdzie nie ma żadnego modułu
<kklimonda> mój! i niczyj inny!
<kklimonda> ;)
<ju-rek> po instalacji tylko jest moduł sterownika nvidii
<Enlik> kklimonda: tak jak cała reszta systemu w pewnym sensie
<Enlik> O, znam kogos, kto ma dokladnie taka sama konfiguracje (w sensie - jedynie nvidia) i jakies małe jądro - przynajmniej się szybciej wczytuje
<kklimonda> e tam
<kklimonda> załadowanie modułów trwa bardzo mało czasu teraz
<ju-rek> http://wklej.org/id/476652/ to mam teraz ten drugi to moduł zewnętrzny z patcha do płyty P8P67 aby miec temperaturki itp bzdety
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> wszystko statycznie
<kklimonda> jakieś ułamki sekund
<Dreadlish> poza tym - skompilować szybciej sie da
<Dreadlish> wystarczy zmienić architekturę
<kklimonda> i kompilować w ramdysku
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> nowa, mniej oczowalna tapetka
<Enlik> Nie no - to fakt, szybkosc bootowania nie ma tu wiele do rzeczy - ogolacanie sie oplaca najbardziej dla czasu kompilacji
<kklimonda> u mnie kompilacja kernela trwa 0 sekund ;)
<Enlik> To jakaś metafora? :)
<kklimonda> ech, kiedy ja to ostatnio robiłem.. z rok będzie jak testowałem poprawkę do alsy
<kklimonda> Enlik: no taka, że nie widzę sensu tego robić w 99% przypadków :)
<Enlik> Ano
<jacekowski> akurat dla szybkosci bootu tez ma
<jacekowski> kazdy modul troche dodaje
<jacekowski> niewiele
<jacekowski> ale troche
<jacekowski> a niektore moduly dodaja rozne hooki itd. i spowalniaja kernel nawet chodzacy
<Enlik> Initrd :(
<KoYoT> probuje instalować gentoo wg tego poradnika, bedzie cos z tego?
<Enlik> Do paru s sam on
<KoYoT> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1528857.html#7469327
<Dreadlish> http://i.imgur.com/BiNHV.png
<Dreadlish> KoYoT: a nie lepiej z oficjalnej =.=?
<jacekowski> heh
<KoYoT> dluzsza... bardziej rozciągnięta... to tylko próba. z gentoo jestem zieleń !
<kklimonda> KoYoT: instalowanie czegokolwiek w styku kultu cargo nie ma sensu
<kklimonda> KoYoT: niczego się nie nauczysz
<kklimonda> więc po co tracić czas.
<jacekowski> elop wlasnie skonczyl opowiadac na mwc2011 na temat planow nokii
<jacekowski> jednak nie jest zle
<kklimonda> (w stylu kultu cargo*)
<jacekowski> meego nie jest anulowane
<jacekowski> meego dalej bedzie tam gdzie mialo byc
<kklimonda> jacekowski: zostało zmienione w "projekt badawczy"?
<jacekowski> nie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: a ile wypuszczą z nim telefonów w tym roku?
<jacekowski> na razie wp7 bedzie zastepowal symbiana
<Dreadlish> no to jeszcze niech telefony z nim stanieją to może się skusze
<jacekowski> kklimonda: N9-01
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ktore bylo w planach
<jacekowski> kklimonda: tzn. N9-00 bylo w planach ale anulowali
<jacekowski> i N9-01 bedzie
<jacekowski> troche pozniej
<kklimonda> jacekowski: wiem - niezbyt mnie to napawa optymizmem bo N9 miało być już dawno.
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> N9 mialo byc na druga polowe tego roku
<kklimonda> zobaczymy
<kklimonda> jacekowski: na początku były plany jeszcze pod koniec 2010 coś wypuścić
<kklimonda> oidp
<jacekowski> nie bylo
<jacekowski> byl plan wypuscic meego na n900
<kklimonda> hmm
<kklimonda> czemu ten android 3.0 nie wygląða taĸ ładnie jak na pokazach: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-AeI_nDsSmok/TVg8mrJW8RI/AAAAAAAAY_U/_C5cMX2rntg/s1600/samsung-tablet.jpg ?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4t7tyyh> (at 4.bp.blogspot.com)
<jacekowski> do tego bedzie ten dalvik na meego i takie tam
<kklimonda> ciekawe jak będzie to działać
<kklimonda> bo "intencje" z androida ciężko jest przenieść w świat pojedyńczych aplikacji
<jacekowski> to chodzi o same aplikacje
<jacekowski> zeby mozna bylo gry i takie tam
<jacekowski> nokia zaczyna w gore isc
<syngress> ku** wytłumaczcie mi jaką pocieche mają półmózgi dos'ujące Freenode'a - zemsta twardziela ? ograniczenie umysłowe ? dla zabawy ? :-|
<Caemyr> syngress: -> ED
<syngress> Caemyr: ?
<Caemyr> obacz tam haslo freenode
<syngress> Caemyr: wybacz jestem BASIC MODEL - napisz jasniej ;)
<kklimonda> syngress: niektórzy uważają, że freenode jest be
<kklimonda> inni chcą pokazać, że admini freenode są niekompetentni
<Enlik> Kiedyś ostry spam na #ubuntu szedl z czymś obraźliwym dla kogos z Freenode
<syngress> ok, na freenode świat się nie kończy - administrator - ku** nauczyciel , lekarz - wszyscy są inni, wszyscy mają inną wiedze .. czyli wychodzi nam (OGRANICZENIE UMYSŁOWE) ..
<Enlik> (jeśłi dobrze kojarzę)
<Caemyr> syngress: ED==Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Enlik> Przeczytalem - dramatyczy wpis faktycznie
<Enlik> -tyczny
<syngress> nie otwiera mi się - przeglądarka pisze "Fuck that, i dont go there" ... :-/
<paulEU> Witam
<paulEU> czy ktoś jeszcze żyw? :)
<PushUpek> nie ;D
<PushUpek> wszyscy polegli w bojach
<paulEU> takie pytanie mam: zainstalowałem ubu server 10.10 i chodzi pięknie, teraz chciałbym dodać pakiety z CD z tasksel
<paulEU> jak to zrobić?
<syngress> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/12983-instalacja-pakiet%C3%B3w-jak-to-zrobi%C4%87?s=b5423beb408077a4457849903dfe63b4
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4v6ek2b> (at debian.linux.pl)
<jacekowski> paulEU: nie rob tego
<jacekowski> pakiety na cd sa stare
<jacekowski> lepsze nowe z internetu
<paulEU> oo cześć jacekowski :)
<jacekowski> czy mnie tu wszyscy znaja
<paulEU> wiem że nowsze lepsze itd.. ale to będzie chodzić na nettopie zamknięte w szafie offlline
<paulEU> syngress, ten link nie pasuje
<paulEU> dobra, chromolić już działa
<paulEU> :D pora spać, pobudka do pracy za 6h :/
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-16
 * bikstopa jest w szoku
 * bikstopa zamowil e-papierosa w niedziele przez poczte polska oraz otrzymal paczke z lodzi do krk we wtorek
<NightWish`> do mnie koszulka tez przyszła w 2 dni
<NightWish`> PRZED świętami
<NightWish`> 23 grudnia
<bikstopa> o.O
<bikstopa> k**a, musze wyskrobac maila do swojej grupy, ale mi sie nie chce ;d
<NightWish`> ja ide na hałsa
<bikstopa> wyszedl 07x12?
<PushUpek> bikstopa: po co ci e-papieros?
<bikstopa> PushUpek: bd palic :D
<PushUpek> po uj? nie lepiej rzucić całkiem?
<PushUpek> to tak jak się oszukiwać plastrami ;)
<bikstopa> dlaczego k**a chca mi cos udowodnic i mna dyrygowac?
<bikstopa> a gdzie ja ci k**a napisalem ze chce rzucic palenie?
<KoYoT> fajnie dziala 3-fajka
<syngress> bikstopa: aaaaaaAA koootkiiii dwaaaa ...
<KoYoT> e-fajka*
<bikstopa> KoYoT: wiem, dlatego kupuje :D
<KoYoT> tanio wychodzi w przeliczeniu
<bikstopa> tanio wychodzi, a ja sie lapie na tym ze nie chce mi sie palic
<KoYoT> jeden wyskok z kaski i potem same +
<syngress> jak to G zmakuje ?
<bikstopa> tylko nie mam co robic z rekami
<syngress> *samkuje
<KoYoT> normalnie
<syngress> ku*** smakuje
<bikstopa> syngress: normalnie, jak G
<syngress> malboro ? ruskie malboro ? klubowe ? don-pedro cygaretki ?
<syngress> jaki smak ?
<bikstopa> zalezy jaki sobie olejek zalejesz
<syngress> olejek ? co tam jakies olejki wdychc trzeba ?
<bikstopa> nie. powietrze
<KoYoT> moze byc tez prawie bez smaku lub lekki posmak wisni... fajnie wchodzi
<bikstopa> ew mozesz nas*ac do tego i to wdychac
<KoYoT> powinni zrobic zapach marysi
<bikstopa> KoYoT: po co? ja nie lubie tego zapachu
<bikstopa> trawa ma sponiewierac a nie smakowac :D
<KoYoT> ale zeby dzialalo
<KoYoT> taki myk i juz
<bikstopa> :P
<KoYoT> o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/o\o/ tak by wygladały chodniki :D
<syngress> bikstopa: dziekuje za rewelacyjny pomysł - jestem przekonany że właśnie tak właśnie zrobił człowiek w pierwszych swoich dniach kiedy schodził z drzewa, nasrał i nawdychał się .. jak myślisz .. mam rację ?
<bikstopa> syngress: tak, a potem splodzil ciebie
<bikstopa> syngress: i wyszlo takie cos, co mu nic nie "zmakuje" ;'x
<syngress> no tak - trawa ma sponiewierac :)
<syngress> i jest efekt :)
<syngress> coo ? :)
<syngress> myślimy, myślimy ...  .. yyyyhhhhhhh - no może coś dasz więcej :)
<bikstopa> syngress: z kims, kto ma takie plytkie poglady, nie ma sensu dawac nic wiecej. sorry, szkoda mi twoich nerwow na ciebie ;'d
<syngress> nic ? no to puknoij się w ten pusty łeb - i daj odpocząć zmęczonej głowie ...
<syngress> :)
<KoYoT> spokojnie chlopcy... dyskusja na poziomie... co to KURWA jest? gimnazjum?
<syngress> KoYoT: w zetstawie dostajesz te olejki ?
<bikstopa> KoYoT: nom, takie cos sie urwalo z gim i nauczylo sie IRCa odpalac, to wk**ia ludzi
<KoYoT> spoko bikstopa
<KoYoT> syngress: chyba tak... jakis jeden dostajesz
<KoYoT> to tanie jest
<KoYoT> najdrozej fajka wychodzi
<KoYoT> kupisz zwykly sztyft za 8 zl
<syngress> to ma jakis limit ? - tzn - ile razy możesz zapalic ?
<KoYoT> wystarcza zamiast okolo 70-80 fajek
<syngress> ale tam zero nikotyny. tak ?
<syngress> w olejkach
<KoYoT> cos tam masz
<syngress> Ooo
<KoYoT> tyle zebys sie przyzwyczail
<bikstopa> syngress: wpisz sobie w allegro liquid i poczytaj ile ma to ;<
<KoYoT> na początku jak palisz paczke dziennie to tak dziwnie
<KoYoT> ale po 2 -3 dniach to juz izi
<syngress> wlaśnie czytam coś  - na allegro jest tego zatrzęsienie
<syngress> czekerałt :
<syngress> http://www.papierosyforum.pl/viewtopic.php?f=174&t=4949&start=40
<syngress> chyba wolę malboro :-/
<harcesz> ważne updaty dla ubuntu jeśli ktoś nie załapał, przejdźcie sobie autualizację systemu
<bikstopa> lol, ale sie rozpisalem ;'d
<bikstopa> godzine emaila pisalem, moj nowy rekord o.O
<PushUpek> godzinę?:>
<PushUpek> coś ty pisał go w latexie?:D
<bikstopa> nie, w gmailu :D
<bikstopa> ale zbieralem dane
<PushUpek> ;]
<bikstopa> opisalem im wszystko ladnie, a znowu pewnie jakies fochy beda ;d
<PushUpek> mój rekord, to 15 minut ;p
<bikstopa> do 1 marca musze wyczarowac 7 stowek na uczelnie ;d
<PushUpek> z czego czekałem 14 minut aż załączniki się skompresują ;p
<PushUpek> heh, ja muszę zapłacić 1200zł za powtarzanie przedmiotów ;p
<bikstopa> ale ja opisywalem dokladnie + uzywalem kolorkow ;d
<PushUpek> aż mnie serce boli ;]
<bikstopa> PushUpek: ja 1900 za semestr, z tym ze 3 raty mam ;d
<PushUpek> tylko, że ja dziennie studiuję;p
<bikstopa> xD
<m477_> za warunki tyle palciecie
<bikstopa> http://studentpotrafi.pl/uimages/201102/1297790233_by_qawsed_500.jpg musze sie tak pobawic :D
<KoYoT> nara ludzie
<KoYoT> róbta co chceta
<m477_> witam co tam
<lisu> siemka
<gjm> bry
<m477_> yi
<tar-gz> Che ;-)
<gjm> ema tar-gz
<tar-gz> kde-l0n-pl mi doda language packa polskiego, nie?
<gjm> musi
<tar-gz> no nie wiedziec czemu tej paczki mi nie znajduje w repo
<PoKrAk> main contrib nonfree
<PoKrAk> aptitude update niewywala ci błędów
<PoKrAk> masz klucze zaimportowane
<tar-gz> a wlasnie
<PoKrAk> sciagnij paczke z reki
<tar-gz> musialem pacman -Syu  zrobic ;-)
<PoKrAk> 200 zł sie nalezy
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> Jak Ci tam ten pokrakos smiga?
<gjm> wykracza się ;D
<tar-gz> ;-D
<PoKrAk> nic sie nie wykrzacza
<PoKrAk> musze zbudowac iso i przetestowac na innym kompie
<gjm> a co? własne distro?
<PoKrAk> ta
<gjm> popełniłeś?
<gjm> aha
<PoKrAk> ta
<PoKrAk> nie ma distro opartego na debianie z e17 (nie liczac płatnego elive)
<tar-gz> Co to jest to Ubuntu Light?
<Wizard> cześć
<PoKrAk> ubu na złomy
<manishe> siemka
<tar-gz> I to działa?
<PoKrAk> ta
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> olewam ubuntu ;p
<tar-gz> cho cho cho chyba mi sie chakra wypierdzieliła
<manishe> tar-gz: uzywasz chakry?
<manishe> to na archu oparte jest?
<gjm> jo, oparte
<gjm> tyle że z kde
<PoKrAk> zadnych wiecej dystrybucji opartych w 4 lini na czyms
<manishe> no wlasnie pzeczytalem about, paru devow z kdemod sie zebralo i stworzylo mini distro;)
<manishe> ja juz wole jakis mainstream raczej, niz takie malenstwa;f
<manishe> bo zawsze mam wrazenie, ze paru programistow moze nie dac rady naprawic wszytkich bugow; a mala liczba userow nie zglosi wszystkiego co nie dziala
<manishe> a potem mecz sie uzytkowniku sam
<manishe> mp3 nie dziala, grafika nie dziala, bluetut nie dziala, twoj program sie nie kompiluje, a przeciez masz skompilowane i ogolone oba jadra...:D
<tar-gz> manishe: ty o Chakrze mówisz?
<manishe> ogolnie ;p
<tar-gz> chakra jest ok
<manishe> a co jest w chakrze czego w archi nie ma?
<manishe> duzo dodali swojego kodu?
<tar-gz> no tam jest jakis instalator manager pakietow
<tar-gz> aur taki chakrowy
<manishe> aha
<tar-gz> jak chcesz troszke lżejsze KDE  to polecam
<manishe> dzieki jakbym kiedys mial ochote to zajrze
<manishe> na raize to od lat na gnomie siedze
<tar-gz> ja włąsnie na netbooku postawiłem chakre
<manishe> zkde?
<tar-gz> nie lubie gnome
<manishe> ile ramu netbooka ma?
<tar-gz> manishe: Chakra jest z KDE
<banex> \o
<tar-gz> 1GB
<manishe> netbook*
<manishe> no wlasnie dlatego pytam, kde uchodzi za ciezsze srodowisko;)
<tar-gz> na dektopie tez mam 1gb
<tar-gz> i chodzi jak windows xp
<manishe> :)
<manishe> ja siedze na debianie z gnomem, zadnych bajerow nie uzywam
<tar-gz> ja tez nie uzywam
<manishe> kiedys sie przymierzalem do kde4, zaraz jak wyszlo nowe, ale wtedy bylo mocno nie stabilne to sie zrazilem;p
<tar-gz> ;-)
<manishe> o, nowe aktualizacje w testing, jakies slowniki i samba z bugfixami
<manishe> zaraz poczytam co tam zrobili
<manishe> ;f
<tar-gz> Czego nie zupgradujesz sobie do sida?
<manishe> sida i experimental trzymam jako apt-pinning
<manishe> jak cos potrzebuje, to dociagne
<manishe> ale ogolnie do testinga splywaja pakiety jak troche przeleza w sidzie, wiec maja mniej bledow
<manishe> mniejsza szansa, ze jakis app bedzie sie wywalac itp
<manishe> bo z incoming do sida splywaja pakiety od razu po paru dniach
<manishe> a wiec malo osob uczestniczy w sprawdzaniu tego przede mna
<manishe> praktycznie tylko developer co wydal wersje, po paru dniach wszyscy to instaluja i pracuja
<Wizard> poza tym często w sidzie są spaprane zależności
<manishe> a w testing, to najpierw userzy testuja, zglaszaja, jak naprawia, to wtedy ja odbieram paczke:)
<tar-gz> ;-)
<manishe> no wlasnie, bo z incoming wszystko tam splywa na biezaco, po jednym pakieciku czasem, wiec zaleznosci moga splynac po paru dniach dopiero np.
<tar-gz> Zastanawiam sie czy na osobnej partycji nie postawic tego ubu light
<manishe> ubu light to chodzi o Lubuntu tak?
<manishe> czyli LXDE chyba
<tar-gz> nie
<manishe> aha, nowe ubuntu z unity
<tar-gz> nom
<tar-gz> bo jednak Chakra nie ejst zbyt stabilna
<manishe> lol glowna strona projektu nie jest na pierwszym miejscu w google. cos sie nie postarali z pozycjonowaniem;p
<tar-gz> jak znalazles to zalinkuj
<manishe> to nie bylo to, ktos zajal im adres chyba po prostu ubuntulight.com
<Wizard> heh, chakra to jakiś arch, nie?
<manishe> http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/oem-services/why-ubuntu/products
<manishe> patrz tu, ubuntu light jest dostepne, ale tylko dla OEMow
<manishe> Wizard: tak
<Wizard> heh, no to się nie dziwię, że jest badziewna
<manishe> tar-gz: dlatego wlasnie wole jakies duze dystrybucje, zawsze maja lepsze wsparcie i sa stabilniejsze, bo wiecej userow=wiecej zgloszonych bugow, a jak wiecej userow to wiecej devow co beda naprawiac;)
<Wizard> ano
<manishe> co prawda cykl wydawniczy ubuntu i narzucone tempo pracy niweluje calkowicie te zalety;)
<Wizard> manishe: za to debian++
<manishe> bo na poczatku zawsze masa banalnych (i nie banalnych tez..) bugow
<manishe> Wizard: uzywasz debiana?
<Wizard> też
<manishe> ja mam debiana a na drugim kompie ubutu
<manishe> ale w sumie bez wydania co pol roku nie byloby takiego szumu medialnego
<manishe> jakby dali rolling release to wogole by go nie bylo, dlatego pewnie nigdy sie na to nie zdecyduja, a userzy beda co pol roku sie martwic czy upgrade sie uda;p
<Wizard> manishe: rolling release jest do bani
<manishe> czemu?
<Wizard> no bo dostajemy co trochę nowe paczki i nowe wersje
<Wizard> lepszy model to backporty poprawek i trzymanie się stabilnych, sprawdzonych wersji, tak jak redhat to robi
<Wizard> co z tego, że np. jest starsze gnome, skoro działa wyśmienicie
<manishe> no tez sie zgodze z tym
<manishe> ha, wlasnie dlatego uzywam testinga: przyklad na glupim pakieciku http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/a/aspell/aspell_0.60.6-6/changelog
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/637zbcv> (at packages.debian.org)
<tar-gz> manishe: i co z tym ubuntu light mozna to pobrac?
<manishe> tar-gz: jak wyczytalem, to jest tylko "proteza" do zwyklego ubuntu
<manishe> czyli, doinstalujesz srodowisko Unity, to masz Ubuntu light
<tar-gz> hmmm
<manishe> dla OEMow maja gotowe plytki itp, ale wiesz;)
<manishe> jak chcesz to Unity to poczekaj na nowe ubuntu do kwietnia;)
<Wizard> manishe: zmienia się api często (dla programisty koszmar) i abi itd
<manishe> chyba ze ci sie chce bawic
<tar-gz> chyba przyjdzie mi poczekać do marca
<Wizard> zobacz sobie jak na gentoo trzeba naparzać kompilacje i co się dzieje po wyjściu nowego glibca
<manishe> wracajac do tego aspell - w unstable byla wersja za wersja, 0.60.6-4, -5 i teraz -6
<manishe> wersja 0.60.6-5 miala buga
<manishe> everted the pkgdatadir change since it breaks filters.  The spell and ispell scripts will just be left in /usr/lib/aspell, which is a retarded place for them but, eh, it's just not worth fighting the aspell build system over it.
<manishe> a mnie w testingu ta zbugowana wersja po prostu ominela
<manishe> i mam dostepne upgrade z 0.60.6-4 do -6
<Wizard> no
<manishe> :)
<Wizard> a w stable byś w ogóle nie miał upgrade
<manishe> tia:D
<Wizard> bo ta wersja prawie nic nie wnosi, a stara działa ;P
<manishe> tak jest;)
<Wizard> i łącze oszczędzasz, i kurwienie :>
<manishe> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=612051
<manishe> ten bug
<manishe> hm
<manishe> na unstable bym nie mial slownika do czasu fixa. a tak mnie wkurwiania;)
<manishe> mniej*
<manishe> a ty jakiego masz debiana? stable?
<manishe> tar-gz: juz dzis sa lepsze srodowiska niz Unity, nie musisz na nic polegac, jesli chcesz cos lekkiego:0
<manishe> ;)
<manishe> nie musisz na to czekac* chcialem napisac;)
<tar-gz> manishe: ta? Jakie są lekkie
<tar-gz> Zresztą mi nie dogodzisz.
<Wizard> manishe: ja mam sida
<Wizard> a tu w pracy ubuntu
<tar-gz> Wizard: Ubuntu, nie jest złe- nie?
<manishe> tar-gz: lekkie jest np. lxde, fluxbox, xfce
<manishe> czyli np sprobuj sobie lubuntu (ubuntu z lxde)
<tar-gz> próbowałem
<tar-gz> nawet PC-BSd mialem
<manishe> i co?
<manishe> :D
<tar-gz> nudne
<manishe> a fluxbox? albo xfce?
<tar-gz> nudne
<manishe> a jakie srodowisko nie jest dla Ciebie nudne? takie ktore zamula lub jest bardziej niedopracowane?:D
<manishe> bo innych niz te to raczej nie ma:)
<manishe> z tych popularniejszych
<manishe> zawsze mozesz wrzucic ratpoison, tam nic nie ma:D tylko okna aplikacji, zadnych paskow ani przyciskow nie ma, wszystko klawiatura;p
<Barthalion> tar-gz: A od kiedy środowisko ma być ciekawe?
<Barthalion> tar-gz: Jak się nudzisz to układaj puzzle, WM/DE ma działać
<Barthalion> A nie żonglować byś się zabawił
<manishe> dobrze mowi, polac mu!
<Wizard> :)
 * Wizard w pracy nie pije
<Barthalion> tar-gz: I bez urazy, ale pewnie dla Ciebie nudne jest wszystko czego nie umiesz skonfigurować
<Barthalion> Bo nie chce mi się wierzyć, byś BSD postawił, jak miałeś problem z yaourtem
<tar-gz> PC_BAS
<tar-gz> tpfu PC-BSD
<tar-gz> co trudnego w tym jest?
<manishe> Barthalion: a Ty na czym pracujsz?
<Wizard> Barthalion: pc-bsd jest proste jak konstrukcja cepa
<Barthalion> tar-gz: W PC-BSD nic
<Wizard> i nawet spoko
<Wizard> znaczy.. byłoby spoko, gdyby nie kde
<Barthalion> manishe: Funtoo i Arch + Mint dla rodziny
<Wizard> o boże
<manishe> czym sie rozni funtoo od gentoo?
<Barthalion> Git zamiast rsync, nowsze pakiety, ogólnie niczym czego by się nie dało zrobić na Gentoo
<gjm> jest miejsce gdzie można pobrać jakiś większy obraz Arch'a? z dodatkowymi pakietami?
<Barthalion> gjm: Tylko bazowy system
<Barthalion> gjm: Co Ty kombinujesz z tymi pakietami, repo robisz?
<gjm> no to mam już
<gjm> Barthalion: nie
<gjm> mam zamiar potestować dydtrybucje
<gjm> dystrybucje*
<Barthalion> Jak koniecznie chcesz pobrać dodatkowe pakiety to posprawdzaj jakie zależności i zassij paczki z jakiegoś serwera
<manishe> Barthalion: w tym funtoo tez kompilujesz wszystko?
<Barthalion> Są -bin, ale po co to komu.
<manishe> :)
<Spaulding> manishe: funtoo is gentoo ;p
<Spaulding> tylko portage lekko zmieniony
<manishe> Ty tez tego uzywasz?
<Spaulding> a nie widzisz hosta? :>
<Spaulding> procho ze tak
<manishe> aha teraz widze;p
<Spaulding> funtoo/user/czeryna
<Spaulding> ;]
<manishe> w sumie ja raz podszedlem do gentoo, ale nie przeszedlem procesu instalacji, zabraklo mi cierpliwosci;)
<Spaulding> ale w sumie jak cos sie zjebie to przejde na arch'a
<Spaulding> ale poki co dziala bezproblemowo od ilustam lat
<Spaulding> wczesniej gentoo->funtoo
<Barthalion> Na Archu szybciej coś zjebiesz niż na Funtoo jak sądzę
<Spaulding> i tak sobie dziala
<Spaulding> Barthalion: watpie
<Spaulding> jaki user taki system
<Spaulding> tylko z tego co slyszalem to jebia te paki w archu
<Spaulding> i co 5 minut poprawki
<manishe> Spaulding: no wlasnie tez tak mi znajomy mowil co uzywa tego archa
<PoKrAk> to moze to sygnał ze czas uzyc stabilnej distro
<manishe> ze poprawki czasem sa nieudane i pieprza wszystko:)
<Spaulding> PoKrAk: freebsd?:>
<PoKrAk> debian
<Spaulding> nie lubie debila
<manishe> a sam sie zastanawialem ostatnio czy tego nie sprobwac;)
<Barthalion> Spaulding: jak się aktualizuje na bieżąco to działa, ale bywają cyrki
<Spaulding> mam na serwerze i styka
<Spaulding> ale ogolnie nie lubie jego zaleznosci i milionow paczek meta
<Barthalion> Bez [testing] jest stabilnie, ale łatwo coś samemu spieprzyć
<Spaulding> jak chcesz zrobic samemu pake do debiana to tez smiesznie...
<Spaulding> ale jakby nie patrzec debian jest wygodny na serwery jak ma sie wlasne repo z paczkami
<Spaulding> czy to apaczem php etc.
<Spaulding> podpinasz i dziala, zapominasz o tym...
<PoKrAk> po co własne repo?
<Spaulding> duzo paczek mi nie pasuje...
<Spaulding> czy to wersje, czy to pacze
<PoKrAk> nie musisz z repo jechac jak ci nie pasi zawsze mozesz sam kompilowac
<PoKrAk> ze zrodeł
<PoKrAk> a jak wersja nie pasi zawsze masz testing i sid
<Spaulding> to juz lepiej pake zrobic i miec, robisz debsrc czy jak to sie tam zwalo
<Spaulding> i masz paczke na ilestam serwerow
<manishe> testing, sid, experimental, incoming;D
<Spaulding> tylko zeby dobry arch walnac
<Spaulding> no ja na serwerze mam 'stable'
<Spaulding> i teraz z 5.0 -> 6.0 bede musial dzialac
<Spaulding> ale narazie nie ma potrzeby
<manishe> hah upgrade cie czeka?:)
<Spaulding> wole kernela zrobic
<manishe> no masz jeszcze rok na to
<manishe> bo wsparcie security bedzie rok zdaje sie
<manishe> dla lennego
<Spaulding> juz nie chodzi o to
<Spaulding> bo repo mam w stable
<shpaq> mornin'
<Spaulding> wiec samo mi sie 6.0 wtryni
<Spaulding> shpaq: haj
<manishe> czesc
<manishe> aha, juz repo dodales
<manishe> a aktualizacje juz robiles
<manishe> czy nic jeszcze
<Spaulding> nie
<Spaulding> repo nie dalem
<Spaulding> repo zawsze bylo 'stable'
<Spaulding> nie bawilem sie w te nazwy 'lenny' etc.
<Spaulding> tylko 'stable'
<Spaulding> musze kupic jakiegos c2d na xen'a ... ;P
<Spaulding> ale za co biedny student ma miec sarke ;]
<manishe> :)
<manishe> ja mam wszystkie repa na apt pinning;) tez bez nazw wlasnych tylko testing itp
<lisu> o/
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<banex> jest ktos?
<fi9o> :)
<banex> ogarniasz php?
<KoYoT> o/
<dKc> banex: a co trzeba?
<dKc> ja sie ucze;]
<banex> mozna wyjebac z _POST
<banex> wybrane zmienne
<banex> zeby dalej sie nie przekazywaly
<banex> w zlaeznosci od tego co zostalo wybrane
<banex> w sensie
<banex> ...
<banex> w zaleznosci od typu podmiotu
<banex> jezeli jest 1 to przekazywane jest np: imie
<banex> jezeli 2 to nazwisko
<banex> wiesz o co mi chodzi?
<banex> :>
<kklimonda> banex: a dlaczego miałoby się nie dać?
<Pabl0Escobar> przecież to prosty if
<banex> no prosty
<banex> sprawdzenie co wybrales
<banex> ale jak przeslac dalej te dane ktore chce
<kklimonda> banex: ale dlaczego się o to pytasz, skoro szybciej byś sprawdził czy się da?
<kklimonda> programowanie wymaga żyłki kombinatorstwa, serio
<banex> nvm
<winter> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<szymon_g> witam
<KoYoT> `ping
<szymon_g> pong
<PoKrAk> 
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: co tam utajniasz niewidzialnym atramentem?:P
<PoKrAk> a nic tm area51 itp
<PoKrAk> czekam za wynikami remastersysa :P
<PushUpek> ;p
<PushUpek> a kiedy mają być?:D
<PoKrAk> narazie 30% zbudował
<PoKrAk> wiec sadze ze jakas godznka lbo cus w ten deseń
<PoKrAk> hmm juz sie skończyło
<PoKrAk> :)
<szymon_g> co robisz, PoKrAk, jesli sie mozna spytac :?
<PoKrAk> livecd
<szymon_g> ubuntu czy cos innego? co jest zawarte na owej livecd?
<PoKrAk> debian wraz z e17
<szymon_g> btw, nowa gra wyszla na linucha http://osnews.pl/greedy-car-thieves-nowa-gra-akcji-na-linuksa/
<szymon_g> "inspirowana" przez GTA
<szymon_g> o.O
<szymon_g> e17 juz stabilne wyszlo, czy jeszcze trza czekac?
<PoKrAk> nie stabilne pewnie nie bedzie nigdy :) ale pracuja na nim dosc długo i jest ok
 * szymon_g zadowalal sie gnomem "czystym" :| ale co kto lubi :)
<Enlik> PoKrAk: udalo Ci sie to zrobic, o co mnie pytales? Apropos e17
<PoKrAk> elnik heh nie pamietam
<PoKrAk> tak udało sie mi zrobic
<Enlik> Aha, pkroak ;p
<PoKrAk> a co chesz przetestowac ?? :D
<Enlik> Z ciekawosci jeno pytam
<PoKrAk> wersja beta jeszcze musze ja dopieścić na mocniejszej maszynie
<PoKrAk> ale e17 chodzi jak narazie bez zarzutu
<PoKrAk> hehehehehe działa :)
<PoKrAk> enlik bawiłeś sie moze animowanymi backgroundami ??
<Enlik> Hmm, albo wcale, albo raz przez chwilę
<PoKrAk> ok bede musiał sam rozgryżć temat
<nemek> Używacie moze chkrootkita lub rkhuntera na serwerach?
<PoKrAk> ale livecd z w17 działa bez zarzutu jak narazie
<PoKrAk> nemek ja nie
<PoKrAk> choc w sumie na dnsie jetc chroot
<PoKrAk> ale nie ja go ustawiałem
<nemek> hm, ale warto w coś takiego inwestować czas czy olać i zdać sie na inne zabezpieczenia?
<PoKrAk> nemek a co chcesz chrootowac ?
<nemek> nie chroot tylko chkrootKIT
<nemek> takie narzedzie do analizy plików w poszukiwaniu rootkitów
<PoKrAk> a to sie nie zrozumieliśmy :P
<PoKrAk> nie nie bawiłem sie
<PoKrAk> ale watro kazde zabezpieczenie rozwazyc
<nemek> własnie sie zastanawiałem, na necie zdania są podzielone
<Enlik>  Natomiast V4L1 API zostanie usunięte w jądrze Linux 2.6.38, które niedługo zostanie wydane. → chyba Skype z tego korzysta - ciekawe, czy będie działał (bez obslugi tego w jądrze nawet obecny ld preload... chyba nie pomoże)
<szymon_g> Enlik, :? mozna prosic o linka?
<Enlik> szymon_g: http://thecamels.org/2011/02/16/sterownik-xf86-video-v4l-przeportowany-na-v4l2/
<winter> skype powinno wreszcie zaktualizować swojego klienta na linuksa
<szymon_g> dzieki Enlik
<Enlik> Np
<Enlik> Mieli klienta dać otwartoźródłowego chyba, wtedy ktoś może by sie zajął tym za nick
<Enlik> nich
<winter> no wai
<winter> przecierz chronią swojego mega szyfrowanego protokołu
<Enlik> (Core by zostalo closed source) - jesli to dobrze kojarze
<PoKrAk> hmm sciagłem to gct odpaliłem lecz po połączeniu z gra czarny ekran nic poza napisami nie ma :/
<winter> chociaż słyszałem, że ktoś już go złamał
<Enlik> Ja slyszalem, ze probowalo coś w rodzaju fbi, ale nie dalo rady - na ile to wszystko prawda, nie wiem
<winter> jakiś haker napisał bibliotekę przy pomocy której można odszyfrować te pakiety
<Enlik> http://about.skype.com/where-is-skype/ na  szczescie to Luksemburg, nie USiA
<Enlik> (tak przy okazji)
<_dead_> witam
<Enlik> Chociaz wykupione przez kogos z usa... ;) witaj
<szymon_g> zegnam
<lisu_> re
<lisu_> kurde, dało by się zrobić, aby dźwięk z espeak przekierować na brzęczek systemowy?
<PoKrAk> oooo ja tez tak chce
<lisu_> tak mi do głowy głupi pomysł wpadł
<lisu_> dało by się to zrealizować?
 * PoKrAk robi reebot musze livecd sprawdzic
<ania> witam
<ania> w srode :P
<gjm> witaj ania
<gjm> też w środę ;p
<ania> dzisiaj wolne
<ania> jaki piekny dzien :D
<gjm> o.O nie zauważyłem
<gjm> aa! nie otworzyłem rolet ;x
<gjm> cześć ntat
<ntat> gjm, czołem
 * gjm wali czołem w monitor. (matrycę?)
<ntat> ;]
<ntat> Szukam jakiejś lutownicy dobrej do elektroniki ale nie drogiej
<karmelek> re
<lisu_> o/
<gjm> ntat: ja też
<gjm> ale lutownicy czy stacji?
<ntat> lutownicy na razie
<ntat> Muszę kupić kilka lutownic, którymi zlutujemy elektronikę do robotów Minisumo
<karmelek> ciekawa zabawa
<gjm> ntat: minisumo?
<gjm> też planuję coś zbudować, ale coś większego
<ntat> tak
<ntat> gjm, co budujesz?
<firemark> ntat: a jakie koszta?
<ntat> maks. 100 PLN
<mati75> re
<gjm> ntat: jeszcze nie wiem
<gjm> mam zamiar zrobić coś 'z szuflady'
<ntat> gjm, to chociaż powiedz, w jakim stylu?
<ania> jaka gre polecicie bo juz mi sie znudzilo uprawianie farmy na facebooku :D
<kklimonda> gridwars
<ania> i o co w tym chodzi
<ania> ?
<kklimonda> o strzelanie do kwadratów, i unikanie ich
<Nerihsa> mozna bezpiecznie zmniejszyc partycje ext4 nie tracac danych?
<kklimonda> Nerihsa: można
<kklimonda> Nerihsa: ale podstawowe zasady (backup) obowiązują
<Nerihsa> kklimonda: anarchia! walic zasady
<Nerihsa> zmniejsze i juz!
<mati75> kklimonda: tibia?
<kklimonda> mati75: wolałbym sobie otworzyć żyły, i powoli wykrwawić się na śmierć, niż polecić komuś tibię ;)
<gjm> kklimonda: giń!
<Matan[M]> bry
<mati75> kklimonda: ja też
<mati75> z wielką chęcią wyciął bym takich debili co grają w pien
<Dreadlish> elo
<Mussious> bry
<BlessJah> `utf
<BlessJah> `ping
<Mussious> pong
<Mussious> :)
<BlessJah> nie o ponga tylko o utf mi chodzi
<BlessJah> polskie znaczki poprosze
<bialy663> ąśćęóżź
<Mussious> żółwiątko
<BlessJah> dziekoje
<BlessJah> s/o/u/
<BlessJah> czcionke juz mam tylko klawiaturka nie dziala jeszcze
<winter> `utf
<winter> bo odleciał
<winter> bot*
<bikstopa> Mia³em skrypt Pi'ema, lecz w nim nic k***a nie ma Co mam zrobiæ bez skryptu jak zdaæ? Bez skryptu jak zdaæ?
<BlessJah> bikstopa: krzaki
<Mussious> bikstopa: żółwiątko
<BlessJah> żółwiątko
<bikstopa> Mussious: nie wiem jakie mam kodowanie, ale ty nie krzaczysz
<bikstopa> BlessJah: ty tez nie ;d
<BlessJah> setxkbmap pl
<BlessJah> to takie proste...
<Mussious> setxkbmap ru* :D
<Dreadlish> Mussious: takie teksty to do torrentowa
<BlessJah> nah, tylko mmb z mmb bedzie ciezko
<Mussious> ok, przepraszam
<Dreadlish> ograniczyłem ilość pozycji w menu openboxa do minimum
<Dreadlish> Urxvt, Opera, Pidgin, GIMP, Exit
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: wiecej ci nie potrzeba, mozesz rzadziej uzywane appsy umiescic w rozwijanym menu albo odpalac z terminala
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ja odruchowo - włączam kompa - odpalam urxvt
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: zrób se autostart
<Skrzyp> albo jak w ołsomie
<Skrzyp> Win+Enter
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: autostart czterech czy pięciu poleceń które nie zawsze i tak włączam
<Dreadlish> wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf >/dev/null 2>/dev/null &
<Dreadlish> ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.112
<Dreadlish> route add default gw 192.168.2.1
<Dreadlish> ping wp.pl
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> ssh na odpowiedni serwer
<Skrzyp> czemu pingasz na wirtualny poje*aniec?
<Dreadlish> żeby stestować czy dnsów mi szlag nie trafił
<Skrzyp> ja najlepszy
<Skrzyp> bootuje w grubie z palca
<Skrzyp> i w kernelu podałem initrd i odwrotnie
<Skrzyp> łaaadnie zabootowało :P
<Skrzyp> oczywiście grub1 się nie skapł
<Dreadlish> w initrd dałeś kernel?
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Skrzyp> i odwrotnie
<Dreadlish> smiszne
<Dreadlish> a zabootował?
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> czytanie ze zrozumieniem
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> zrobie gościowi kompa
<Dreadlish> i sie zapytam "where the f... is my lcd?"
<Dreadlish> ale najpierw mu kompa zrobie
<Skrzyp> mogłem se krzoki poczytać, ale coś tam po ludzkiemu bełkotał
<Skrzyp> e, jak w debianie zasadzić paczkę ikon z archiwum?
<Dreadlish> e?
<Skrzyp> zassysam sobie ikonki... skądś
<Skrzyp> i chcę je zainstalować
<winter> /usr/share/icons/ o ile mają odpowiednią struktórę katalogów
<karmelek> 1200 za postawienie cms, przeniesienie tresci i layout to rozsadna cena?
<Skrzyp> karmelek: nom
<Skrzyp> nawet trochu za wysoka
<Skrzyp> ja to robię w 2 dni za free :P
<BlessJah> tr podmieniajac polskie znaki mi je podwaja
<BlessJah> echo abcż | tr ż z daje abczz
<BlessJah> pomorze ktoś?
<BlessJah> cytując klasyka
<Skrzyp> nie, małopolska
<Skrzyp> Prezydent Komuruski do emerytów - "Pomrzecie?"
<winter> BlessJah: sed s/ż/z/ może
<BlessJah> w klasyku było mazowsze, ale małopolskę też można uznać
<BlessJah> winter: polskich znaków jest więcej
<BlessJah> ółśążźżćńę, może o którymś zapomniałem
<winter> sed y/ż/z/
<BlessJah> ty to moze byc to
<winter> i pipe dla każdego
<Skrzyp> ąćęłńóśżźć
<BlessJah> # echo żółwiątko | sed 'y/ęóąśłżźćń/eoaslzzcn/'
<BlessJah> zolwiatko
<BlessJah> wszystkie wyhaczyłem?
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ąćęłńóśżź
<Skrzyp> spróbuj z
<Skrzyp> zażółć gęśłą jąźń
<BlessJah> to wszystkie ma?
<Enlik|> O, podawałem kiedyś ten sposób.
<Dreadlish> ludzie są śmieszni
<Dreadlish> dają mi PORYSOWANE czyste płytki
<Dreadlish> i chcą żebym im coś nagrał
<Enlik|> Co będą ryzykować dobra płytką :)
<Dreadlish> a ja jak im daje to prosze żeby otworzyli drzwi
<Dreadlish> i od razu wiedzą ocb :D
<BlessJah> ja nie wiem
<PoKrAk> re
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: taka "obivous" informacja w stylu "płytka do dupy, pofatyguj się po drugą"
<BlessJah> obvious
<Enlik|> Not  really
<Dreadlish> zawsze walne literówe przy tym
<PoKrAk> komus udało sie odpalic gct ?
<gjm> http://wklej.org/id/477024/
 * KiFka hi
 * Skrzyp zastanawia się, czy jest możliwosć publikowania wpisów z WordPress na "zerze" w Joggerze
<Barthalion> Nie ma, chyba, że będziesz przeklejał na swojego słit joggaska
<Dreadlish> "słit joggasek"
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> albo zrobię bota
<Skrzyp> który bierze z rssów i zanosi na joggera
<Dreadlish> a gdzie chcesz zrobić "słit łordpresika"?
<Barthalion> Albo nie będziesz spamował głównej
<Enlik> Barthalion: ? Schodzisz na złe drogi
<Barthalion> Enlik: Jak to, tato? =(
<Enlik> No tak to! ;f
<Dreadlish> co sie stało
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: mogę u ciebie postawić WP, czy się obrazisz?
<jacekowski> WP ssie i ma bugi
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: no i co z tego?
<jacekowski> WP jest przykladem jak nie pisac w php
<Skrzyp> co w takim wypadku polecasz?
<jacekowski> drupal
<Skrzyp> dupal?
<jacekowski> ludzie najwyrazniej lgna do gowna
<jacekowski> jak muchy
<jacekowski> drupal
<jacekowski> nie dupal
<Barthalion> jacekowski: Wybacz mu, musi sobie potrollować
<Skrzyp> Barthalion: ty mi tu nie rób za rzecznika, od trollowania jest #trollownia
<jacekowski> to on musi poprosic o wybaczenie
<jacekowski> inaczej mu nie moze byc udzielone
<Barthalion> Skrzyp: kent bi, dzięki za radę
<jacekowski> poza tym ja nie jestem opem
<jacekowski> i nie mam mocy na tym kanale
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: kurde, ja też przeszedłem na gnome, żeś wykrakał
<Skrzyp> a właśnie
<Skrzyp> jest dla debiana jakiś programik, który się integruje z Lifereą i robi przesuwany pasek z wiadomościami
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie obraże sie jak postawisz na sqlite
<Pabl0Escobar> lol - wejdźta z chrome : http://magiczne.seoisem.pl/
<Dreadlish> Pabl0Escobar: nie rozjeżdża sie
<Pabl0Escobar> Dreadlish: mi wyskakuje to : http://magiczne.seoisem.pl/chrome.html
<Barthalion> for the lulz!
<Dreadlish> Pabl0Escobar: no ja odpalałem z chromium, jeśli to ma jakoś zmienić i faktycznie useragent mam na ffoxa
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: yo ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: o/
<lisu_> o/
<Dreadlish> oi oi oi oi oi
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie moge tego skapa
<Dreadlish> KURDE
<Dreadlish> playliste mi zrąbało
<Dreadlish> thx do mpd
<ntat> Jak się nazywa pisak z podstawką do rysowania/pisania na komputerze, najczęściej podłączany przez USB?:)
<Dreadlish> tables
<Dreadlish> tablet*
<ntat> Bo jak szukam tablet, to znajduje mi jakieś z  monitorem
<ntat> za pareset złotych
<Dreadlish> no to sie zwie tablet
<Dreadlish> wacom poszukja
<Dreadlish> poszukaj*
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> gdzie jest witamy w polsce :<
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ratuj ;'d
<Dreadlish> najpierw sie sam uratuje
<Dreadlish> bo sie stół urąbał
<Dreadlish> gdzie mpd ma pliki?
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> napriawiłem
<Dreadlish> raz dwa trzy cztery pińć sześć
<Dreadlish> działa
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: wtf?
<bikstopa> ?:>
<Dreadlish> morał - nie działa ci muzyka - rusz ją chmodem
 * bikstopa kiedys zrobil chmod 777 / :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: co żeś chciał
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: zapalil bym sobie
<Dreadlish> ja też - ale marysi ale jest poza sezonem
<bikstopa> kiedy jest sezon na marysie?
<Szycha> hm? U mnie sezon jest caly rok.
<Dreadlish> Szycha: sorry - moja piwnica nie ma dojścia do prądu żebym mógł tam jakiś grzejnik podłączyć
<Szycha> aaa, wy o wlasnej hodowli.
<gjm> palcię Ganję bo umrzecie!
<Szycha> to nie, toto to tylko gdzies w okolicach maja/czerwca.
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ja tam wole kupic. ale z 2 str mieszkam w hucie i nie mam od kogo kupic
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jak mi sie trafi dobry sprzedawca, a nie kanciarz to biore z 10g :D
<gjm> bikstopa: a po ile kupujesz?
<bikstopa> przy 10g schodzi do 23 za g lo
<bikstopa> ;p
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: u mnie to akuratnie dosypują, ale jak samemu wychodujesz to i zapalisz i zarobisz
<gjm> bikstopa: haha. ja już przy sztuce mam za 18pln ;D
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> gjm: ze co? ;'d
<Szycha> ja mam jedno takie zrodlo, ze gosciu po 30 zl daje najlepszy towar jaki zdarzylo mi sie palic.
<Dreadlish> to coś tanio sie cenią albo dużo robią
<gjm> bikstopa: za zieleninę
<Szycha> ale nie sprzedaje mniej jak 10g.
<bikstopa> Szycha: hmm :D zrobiles mi smaka :D
<gjm> i mogę dostać prawie wszystko co chcę
<gjm> ale tego akurat nie sprawdzałem ;]
<Szycha> czasem zdarza mi sie po wyplacie od niego wziac.
<Dreadlish> najlepiej jest jak komuś sie chce robić hash :D
<Szycha> to mi spokojnie na pol roku wystarcza.
<bikstopa> Szycha: 10g na pol roku? :D
<Dreadlish> hmm
<gjm> Szycha: cieeenko
<Szycha> ta, ja bardzo okazyjnie pale
<t0m3k> ta, przez was kanał zostanie zamknięty, a jutro w tvp info o rozbiciu mafii narkotykowej i wielkim sukcesie polskiej policji  :D
<Dreadlish> ja raz zjarałem 8g w 3h :D
<bikstopa> ja 2-3g spalam na 1 posiedzenie ;d
<bikstopa> t0m3k: :D
<Szycha> dla mnie palenie jest tylko dodatkiem do imprezy, nie jego podstawa ;)
<Wizard> jakaś przeglądarka z qt bez kde?
<Dreadlish> t0m3k: chyba tu tzw. "psuf" nie ma
<gjm> sadzić, palić, zalegalizować!
<gjm> Dreadlish: chyba że on
<gjm> ;D
<Dreadlish> :D
<t0m3k> tia :D
<bikstopa> kurde. po cholere jest ten akumlatorek w epapierosie
<t0m3k> teraz piszcie miasta :P
<bikstopa> ja bym to podpial odrazu pod usb i z kablem palil ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: :D
<Szycha> do mnie niech wpadaja.
<Dreadlish> do mnie też - nic nie znajdą
<Enlik> Wizard: Arora
<Szycha> nic nie mam, posmieje sie jeszcze z nich.
<Wizard> Enlik: obadam\
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: do mnie tez. all wypalilem co mialem ;d
<Szycha> btw, jakby mi powiedzieli, ze maja logi
<Dreadlish> chyba gdzieś na maj będę wybywał do wrocka albo krk :D
<Psotnick> a u nas ostra kampania ;/
<gjm> Szycha: ja to bym ich wyśmiał
<Szycha> to bym sie im zapytal: A czy jakbym powiedzial, ze rozmawiam codziennie z bogiem a smierc to moj kumpel, to tez mi uwierzycie?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: do krk. wybijesz do "mojej" knajpy wtedy schlejemy sie :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<gjm> kto z Warszwy or sth?
<bikstopa> Szycha: o, dawno z bogiem nie rozmawialem, pozdrow go odemnie ;d
<gjm> Warszawy*
<kklimonda> gjm: a co?
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: ja pije, ale z umiarem
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: raz jak sie najebałem to nażygałem do talerza i to jeszcze zjadłem
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: picie z umiarem, nie szkodzi nawet w duzych ilosciach :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: :D
<gjm> kklimonda: to można się ustawić na cuś
<Psotnick> ja też piję z umiarem, chyba, że ktoś oddaje mi swoje browary ;)
<gjm> Dreadlish: fuj!
<bikstopa> kur*a wchodze na yt i przypomina mi sie ze weza mam nakarmic ;d
<Dreadlish> :D
<Szycha> Dreadlish, kumpel kiedys na dniach mojej wioski zjadl jakis bigos
<Dreadlish> nakarm nakarm
<kklimonda> gjm: wpadaj na LwB
<Szycha> ale to bigos na bank nie byl
<gjm> kklimonda: LwB?
<kklimonda> gjm: [*] Linux w Bramie
<Szycha> za duzo "dodatkow" pochodzenia zoladkowego mial ;)
<kklimonda> gjm: http://lwb.elka.pw.edu.pl/trac/lwb
<kklimonda> takie spotkania Linuksowców wszelakich
<Dreadlish> a ktoś z podkarpacia tu jest czy tylko krk wawa i wrocek?
<gjm> kklimonda: no patrzę właśnie
<Wizard> Dreadlish: było paru z okolic Rzeszowa
<Szycha> Grupa wsparcia --- dziwnie to brzmii ^^
<Wizard> i ktoś z samego Rzeszowa
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> czyli ja "full zadupie, pełna wieś"
<gjm> kklimonda: świetny pomysł, zobaczę
 * bikstopa wchodzi ostatnio do mieszkania i spiewa sobie "why does my soul feel so bad", a matka bikstopy pyta go co mu tak wesolo :D
<Dreadlish> xD
<gjm> heh
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> naprawiłem sobie klawisz fn
<Dreadlish> wziąłem go powciskałem kciukiem
<Dreadlish> i z tej okazji przyszła matka z pytaniem "co ty coś młotkiem robisz?"
<gjm> to tak jak ja naprawiam siostrze klawisze w telefonie
<Dreadlish> ale zarąbiście
<Dreadlish> mam fn koło strzałki do góry i shifta
<kklimonda> dziwne miejsce
<Dreadlish> fn+strzałka do góry = pageup
<Dreadlish> shift + pageup - terminal w górę
<Dreadlish> i moge sobie przewijać terminal dwoma palcami :D
<Dreadlish> i to jedną ręką
<gjm> u mnie to fn+strzałki
<Wizard> Dreadlish: w niektórych terminalach działają skróty z freebsd
<Wizard> to jest wygodniejsze
<Dreadlish> tzn jakie skróty?
<Wizard> no do przewijania
<Wizard> w konsole np.
<Dreadlish> tzn? :D
<Wizard> co znaczy?
<Dreadlish> tzn. CO TO ZA SKRÓTY
<Dreadlish> nie pytałem w jakich terminalach
<Wizard> poszukaj sobie, o boże
<Dreadlish> ok
<Wizard> scroll lock
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam scroll locka :(
<Wizard> i przewijasz prior/next up/down
<Wizard> ojojojojoj
<Psotnick> mam oddzielny PgUp/PgDown :D
<Dreadlish> o
<Wizard> Enlik: ten arora nie chce się zrobić x-www-browser :(
<Dreadlish> wcisnąłem ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+f7 i działa mi mysz - strange
<Enlik> Wizard: no to siłowo zawsze można, ln!
<Enlik> Albo zrobic, aby bylo po debianowemu
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Enlik> x → y →z → j → a → b → arora, KISS :P
<Dreadlish> podejście milion tysięcy czysta czy stawiania freebsd po pxe
<Wizard> Enlik: że to do czego skróty? do dselecta? :D
<Enlik> Wizard: nie, dowiazania symboliczne przy update-alternatives ;]
<Enlik> (serio są po drodze chyba dwa)
<Wizard> aa ;)
<Wizard> no ta, jedno w /etc do binarki i drugie w /usr/bin do /etc
<Wizard> a, jeszcze many też sa dowiązane
<Enlik> O. Kiedys sie zdziwiłem, że to dla systemu, nie użytkownika
<Makdaam> `seen sylwester
<Przekliniak> Makdaam: sylwester was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 12 weeks, 0 days, 23 hours, 7 minutes, and 2 seconds ago: <sylwester>  /msg ChanServ TEMPLATE #ubuntu-pl
<Makdaam> :/
<Makdaam> czy jest jakiś inny admin ubuntu.pl?
<jacekowski> sylwester jest jedyny
<Wizard> wygląda na to, że nie
<Wizard> :>
<marcin_> cześć, mam pytanie
<marcin_> albowiem zauważyłem, że przy starcie strasznie długo ładuje mi panele (programy, miejsca itp.)
<marcin_> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?
<Makdaam> Wizard: jeżeli nie jest jedyny, to kto jeszcze może adminować?
<Makdaam> marcin_: ubuntu/kubuntu czy xubuntu?
<marcin_> ubuntu 10.10
<marcin_> mawerik mirkat
<marcin_> ;)
<Makdaam> wywal gnome :) zwykle pomaga...
<marcin_> : d
<marcin_> tak, ale nie takiej odpowiedzi oczekiwałem
<marcin_> gnome jaki jest taki jest, ale na razie nie przeszkadza mi tak
<marcin_> a KDE wydaje mi się po prostu jedną wielką paćką na ekranie, z której można zrobić dużo
<Makdaam> XFCE!
<marcin_> no aż takiego słabego sprzętu nie mam
<Makdaam> ja też nei mam słabego sprzętu :) ale wolę xfce od gnome
<Makdaam> możesz spróbować sudo apt-get install bootchart
<Makdaam> i zobaczyć co zjada Ci najwięcej czasu
<marcin_> zastanawiam się doprawdy... tak jak już wcześniej zwykłem powiadać linuxy powinny być płynne .. a tu czekam dobre 4s aż mi się załadują panele
<Makdaam> może udev coś robi nie tak
<PoKrAk> co adminowac ??
<Makdaam> PoKrAk: ubuntu.pl adminować
<ntat> 4s to dużo?
<PoKrAk> nie ubuntu.pl nie adminować :D
<Makdaam> hmm
<marcin_> ntat, bardzo dużo
<t0m3k> marcin_: ja wieczorem włączam PC żeby rano sprawdzić pocztę i daję uruchom ponownie, żeby popołudniu posiedzieć także nie marudź na 4s :D
<Makdaam> w sumie jeżeli nie adminować i nie być od 12 tygodni to nie mieć najnowszych patchy na kernela
<marcin_> równie dobrze można siedzieć na windzie i czekać też 4 s aż ci się coś otworzy
<ntat> Jak odczuwasz, że masz problem przy starcie X`ów, to zobacz, co masz w .xsession-errors
<Makdaam> aż mnie kusi żeby poszukać 0daya na ubuntu i odzyskać własne hasło :P
<ntat> np. mcedit .xsession-errors
<Wizard> marcin_: używałeś kiedyś zapisywania sesji?
<marcin_> emm... nie, jestem newbie
<marcin_> siedzę jakiś tydzień w ubuntu
<Makdaam> marcin_: w sumie Wizard ma rację, mi też się buntu cięło przez jakiś czas po suspendzie
<marcin_> zapisywanie sesji?
<Makdaam> marcin_: przy zamykaniu systemu możesz zapisać uruchomione programy
 * PoKrAk sie dzis wq*&&^ł na bodhi po resecie stracił siec i dupa eth0 nie pokazuje adresu po eth0 up nie przydziela heh
<PoKrAk> wynalazki
<PoKrAk> :/
<Makdaam> PoKrAk: karta fizyczna, czy jakaś wirtualka?
<marcin_> jak ja to kocham... "nieudane pobranie plików pakietów"
<marcin_> failed to fetch "..."
<PoKrAk> fizyczna
<PoKrAk> na stałe adres wpisany interfaces
<marcin_> zastanawiam się, bo niedawno jak się przekonywałem do ubu przez wubi
<Makdaam> PoKrAk: a moduły do kernela są? może coś nie tak ze sterownikami?
<PoKrAk> sa
<PoKrAk> stery ok
<Makdaam> hmm
<Makdaam> ręczne nadawanie adresów działa?
<Wizard> marcin_: może ten klocek za dużo odpala przy uruchamianiu?
<Wizard> mi ubuntu na pracowym lapie wstaje w kilkanaście sekund, do gnome loguje od razu niemal
<Wizard> ale to dość mocny sprzęt
<PoKrAk> działało
<marcin_> to miałem taki problem, że jak z okna maksymalizowałem i na odwrót to też jakieś 4 s musiałem czekać. tylko, że teraz już tego problemu nie ma a jest inny
<Wizard> oo, to dopiero dziwne
<marcin_> Wizard
<PoKrAk> a przez ifconfig nie sprawdzałem jeszcze
<dKc> mam pytanie, jak mam funkcje int, to jak robie w niej return 11 i tego 11 nigdzie nie uzywam w programie to co sie z nia dzieje?
<marcin_> tylko, że jeszcze wczoraj, czy przedwczoraj wszystko było ok
<dKc> moze ten return jakos zaklocic prace programu?
<Wizard> a próbowałeś, marcin_, tymczasowo użyć innego desktopu?
<t0m3k> dKc: nie :D
<marcin_> desktopu?
<marcin_> chodzi ci o wersję ubu?
<Makdaam> PoKrAk: zobacz, bo wtedy będzie pewność, czy coś nawala przed, czy za ioctl
<Makdaam> dKc: nie powinien jeżeli używasz zwykłego kompilatora :P
<ntat> marcin_, z tego co zrozumiałem, to 4 sekundy ładuje Ci się Gnome. Ile wg Ciebie powinien się ładować?
<ntat> U mnie ładuje się podobnie
<marcin_> szczerze powiedziawszy wcześniej (niedawno) od razu po zalogowaniu (no może czekałem jakieś kilka sec) ale był już system gotowy do pracy
<marcin_> a teraz nie dość, że czekam, aż gnome mi się załaduje, to jeszcze czekam na panele
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> man jest niezły
<ntat> Gnome tak się ładuje, że panele ostatnie się pokazują
<Dreadlish> no to masz dziwny gnome
<fi9o> U mnie tez sie ostatnie pokazywaly jak kiedys uzywalem.
<Makdaam> hmm, to ja znikam
<marcin_> ntat, tylko że napisałem, już. wczoraj wszystko było cacy
<marcin_> dopiero dzisiaj tak mi ładuję, być może dlatego że grzebałem w opcjach monitora
<marcin_> i coś mi się zepsuło, jako, że cały UI szlag trafił to wcisnąłem reset button
<marcin_> i od tego czasu mi tak ładuje długo
<winter> marcin_: zawsze możesz spróbować zresetować ustawienia gnome
<winter> do domyślnych
<ntat> ntat, może pokombinuj coś z Compizem, ja musiałem go u siebie wyłączyć, bo nie raz się dziwnie zachowywał, tak że otwarcie menu sprawiało problem i faktycznie wtedy to trochę czasu zabierało
<ntat> *marcin_,
<ntat> :]
<marcin_> tak, tylko nie mam compiza na ubu aktualnie
<marcin_> zresetować ustawienia gnome?
<marcin_> mógłbym poprosić o namiary?
<winter> usunąć .gnome i .gconf z katalogu domowego po czym się przelogować
<ntat> marcin_, tzn, jak nie masz? Odinstalowałeś, czy wyłączyłeś. Bo jak instalowałeś system ze zwykłej płytki to na pewno musisz go mieć. A jak dodatkowo wykrył, że Twoja karto obsługuje efekty, to się włączył
<marcin_> mhm, pewnie masz rację, nie pomyślałem o tym
<marcin_> "sudo remove .gnome"?
<marcin_> dobra, muszę spadać, jutro wrócę. trzymajcie się
<tar-gz> sudo rm -rf .gnome .gconf
<DaZ> a po co sudo?
<winter> bo to tar-gz
<crusty> pink
<Wizard> ponk
<gjm> ju ar łiner!
<crusty> do ludków z iPhone 4: da się zdjąć simlock z baseband 03
<crusty> ?
<Wizard>  /j #mac
<crusty> ;]
<crusty> emm
<crusty> ...
<jacekowski> crusty: nie da
<jacekowski> crusty: jestes w dupie jak uaktualniles
<jacekowski> czekasz na unlocka
<crusty> :D
<crusty> teoretycznie pytam, bo mam kupić może
<crusty> Dev Team coś robi?
<Wizard> a nie, na #mac kopią za hakintoshe i inne łamania
<crusty> no właśnie
<crusty> ;D
<Wizard> tu też mogliby
<crusty> przesadzasz
<crusty> to jak kastracja
<Wizard> no nie wiem
<crusty> ta chemiczna...
<crusty> niby masz
<crusty> ale nic nie zrobisz
<crusty> :/
<Wizard> kurcze, taki oldschoolowy pulpit sobie zrobiłem, że nawet pliki na nim trzymam
<Wizard> jak w windowsie prawie :D
<winter> Wizard: screenshot!
<Enlik> winter++
 * Enlik nie ma ikonków na pulpecie
 * winter ma pokatalogowane
<Muppet> czesc all
<winter> witaj
<winter> ircujesz z roota?
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/m6s/
<Muppet> ja tak
<Wizard> cześć Muppet
<Wizard> ta, słynne ircowanie z roota :)
<Wizard> i mity o nim
<gjm> Wizard: no faktycznie oldschool'owy ;D
<Muppet> a co to za problem
<winter> Wizard: kde2?
<Wizard> winter: kde1
<gjm> Wizard: stylizowany na win 98 chyba
<gjm> nie?
<gjm> ;D
<winter> Wizard: szalonyś
<Wizard> wiem
<Wizard> sentyment przerodził się w uczucie, a uczucie w obsesję ;)
<Enlik> Żeby odblokowywac JS w celu powiekszenia obrazka...
<Wizard> tydzień paczowania i zbudowało się i działa
<Enlik> Z tego co widze to KDE 1 mial ikonki zamiast ttyulow okien?
<gjm> ja to na pulpicie mam tylko ikonkę home'a i kosz
<Wizard> Enlik: co miało?
<Wizard> są tytuły okien przecież
<winter> Wizard: jakie to ma zależności?
<Enlik> Wizard: na panelu
<Wizard> Enlik: tak, panel jest wzorowany na cde
<Wizard> panel okien jest osobny, na górze
<Wizard> nie da się go "dołączyć" do tego na dole
<Wizard> da się go wyłączyć w ogóle
<Wizard> ale ja go lubię
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> winter: prawie żadnych
<Enlik> Hmm, coś a'la GNOME! :0
<Wizard> qt1 dołączyłem w zestawie
<Wizard> Enlik: gnome kiedyś tak nie miało
<Wizard> zaminiły się rolami ;P
<Enlik> Aha ;)
<winter> hc
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: torrentow podobno polecial w chu** z kims ostatnio na calego
<winter> a mi gnome nie chce zmieniać tapety po odpaleniu drugie j sesji x z xfce
<winter> i w ogóle coś się sypie
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: że jak?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: poczytaj loga bimbrowni
<Enlik> winter: zepsułeś
<Dreadlish> ok
<winter> Enlik: nic nie zepsułem, bugi
<PoKrAk> re Enlik
<Enlik> re waszmości
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale na całego? ;)
<kklimonda> (dobra, marne podejście do trolowania, czas spać)
<nasti> panowie, jest może klient ventrilo pod linuxa?
<manishe> http://www.techmynd.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/bsod-on-plane.jpg
<manishe> blue screen of death!@
<manishe> haha
<manishe> i najlepsze: http://www.techmynd.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/bsod-on-vista.jpg
<SorryZeBot>  Dreadlish testuje
<Dreadlish> heh
<Guest88261> Witam. Czy ktos orientuje sie jak np. ustalic podwujne klikniecie na touchpadzie dla dolnego lewego rogu?
<nasti> poszukaj w ustawieniach myszy
<Guest88261> Czy kots ma jeszcze jakis 'rewolucyjny' pomysl?
<nasti> skąd Ty sobie w ogóle wytrzasnąłeś ten pomysł?
<Guest88261> Z tego samego miejsca, ktore podpowiedzialo Tobie, ze rozwiazanie znajduje sie w defaultowym konfiguratoze myszy.
<nasti> no to prościej odpowiedzieć, nie realne do wykonania
<Guest88261> Wybacz, chodzilo mi o to, ze jesli chcesz pomoc to powiniennes miec chociaz jakies przeslanki, ze panaceum, ktore polecasz moze zadzialac, inaczej mozesz wprowadzic wiecej zamieszania niz pozytku.
<nasti> zamieszania, człowieku, wchodzisz, prosisz o radę to ją otrzymujesz
<nasti> wymyśliłeś sobie coś co jest nie realne do wykonania
<Guest88261> Ubuntu potszebuje wiecej ludzi takich jak ty.
<nasti> zapewne, bo nie takich którzy krzywdzą tak język, pisząc "potSZebuje", wydawać by się mogło, że tego słowa nie idzie skaleczyć, a jednak ...
<Guest88261> Lepiej? Ulzylo?
<nasti> niewątpliwie, tak
<Guest88261> ...
<DaZ> potszebójem
<kklimonda> Guest88261: watpię by się to dało zrobić, ale jeżeli się da to odpowiada za to opcja LBCornerButton w sterowniku synaptics
<kklimonda> (więc musisz sprawdzić, czy twój touchpad korzysta z tego sterownika, a jeżeli tak to pszukać w internecie, czy jakaś wartość podstawiona do tej opcji da porządany efekt)
<Guest88261> kklimonda, Dzieki.
<nasti> stary, to jest jeden przycisk
<nasti> w każdym miejscu działa tak samo, więc nie ustawisz takiej opcji na lewy dolny róg
<kklimonda> touchpad to nie jest przycisk, i tak samo jak wykrywa gdzie znajduje się palec, potrafi wykryć jaka jego część została "wciśnięta" ew. dotknięta
<nasti> zależy od sprzętu
<nasti> niektóre laptopy nie zostały wyposażone w takowy bajer
<Guest88261> Gdyby kots wpadl z podobnym pytaniem, opdowiedzia na nie jest "synclient LBCornerButton=3". Jeszcze raz dzieki kklimonda.
<Guest88261> Dobranoc.
<winter>  1st
 * gjm idzie spać
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-17
 * gjm ziewa
<lisu> re
<Wizard> cześć
<manishe> dd
<manishe> siema
<gjm> cześć Wizard, cześć manishe
<Wizard> heh, Apple przestaje wspierać iOS 3
<Wizard> no czad
<Wizard> :D
 * lisu wygrzebal mysze marki "take me™"
 * PoKrAk uruchomił sobie myszke pod konsolą
 * PoKrAk ma teraz konsole w stylu retro :)
<PoKrAk> myszka zielone czcionka heh
<lisu> dobra ide poinstruowac o polityce bezpieczensta co poniektorych o/
<PoKrAk> ja musze drukarke zainstalowac leniwemu babsztylowi bo dupy jej sie nie chce ruszyc do kombajna
<PoKrAk> :/
<lisu> my condolences amigo
<lisu> u mnie znowu gadu chciala, ale nie stety, polityka bezpieczenstwa
<PoKrAk> qwa jak ja wprowadziłem polityke bezpieczeństwa to problem był
<PoKrAk> qwa przyszło mi praowac w tak dziadoskiej firmie ze nic wymusic tu nie mozna
<PoKrAk> qwa wolna amerykanka do tego chory psychicznie szef
<lisu> PoKrAk: i jak tu nie napic sie po robocie x)
<PoKrAk> heh nic mi nie mów
 * PoKrAk szuka normalnej roboty
<PoKrAk> moze byc zdalna
<PoKrAk> oki ide
<lisu> PoKrAk: mnie tez czeka aktualizacja starej polityki i instrukcje /bleh/ napisac to nie problem, ale wymusic przestrzegania, to walka z wiatrakami
 * Wizard ziewa
<PoKrAk> a u mnie nie ma kto tego zaakceptowac :/
 * PoKrAk wyrusza w śnieżyce
<lisu> i zobaczył ASI, ze obraz hirens boot cd był dobry i wypala na cd, ku uciesze zbłąkanej duszyczki z zawirusowanymn pendrajwem
<Wizard> heh
 * Wizard jak będzie miał firmę, to polityka firmy będzie brzmieć: żaden produkt microsoftu nie ma prawa być fizycznie lub psychicznie podłączony do sieci wewnętrznej
<lisu> Wizard: dolaczmy do tego jeszcze komunikatory gadu i poczte prywatna i wytnijmy "pudelki" i facebooki i nasze klasy, i łącze odzyska dawną sprawnosc
 * lisu poszedł troche spowolnic prace ZU, czyli zainstalowac mu antywirusa
<banex> \o
<shpaq> mornin'
 * PoKrAk sie pisze na prace w tej firmie wizarda
<PoKrAk> jakby co mam gotowego proxy na takie manewry
<dKc> hello
<dKc> pamieta ktos jak sie alokowalo pamiec na tabele dynamicznie?:s
<kklimonda> dKc: w jakim języku?
<Dreadlish> elo
<kklimonda> hej
<Dreadlish> znacie jakiegoś liba do regexpów w c
<Dreadlish> ?
<kklimonda> libpcre
<Dreadlish> thx
<Monter> siema
<PoKrAk> okiostatnie szlify na konfiguracle livecd
<Skrzyp> Pokrak, a co kombinujesz?
<PoKrAk> koncze beta wersje live cd
<Skrzyp> Jakiego?
<PoKrAk> swojego :)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> dla firmy?
<PoKrAk> dla wlasnej satysfakcji
<Skrzyp> Pokrakux 11.04 ? :)
<Wizard> PoKrAk: spox
<PoKrAk> PokrakOS 1.2.4
<Wizard> ja robiłem distro na pracę dyplomową w technikum
<Skrzyp> :)
<Wizard> ale to było 6 lat temu :>
<PoKrAk> musze jeszcze do wersji finalnej pomyslec o konfiguratorze sieci
<Skrzyp> Teraz to nawet moja siostra zrobi.
<PoKrAk> trudne to nie jest
<kklimonda> potrzebne też nie ;}
<Skrzyp> Tylko nie nm! Użyj wicd
<PoKrAk> skrzyp
<Skrzyp> Ta?
<PoKrAk> wlasnie ani jedno ani drugie
 * kklimonda jest wielkim oponentem różnej maści remiksów i dystrybucji jednoużytkownikowych
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: ach, idziesz z duchem czasu i connmana masz?
<kklimonda> ;)
<Skrzyp> ifconfig-pokrak.sh? :)
<PoKrAk> nie  z łapy konfigurowana siec :P
<kklimonda> z łapy można konfigurować sieć jak się ma stacjonarny komputer
<kklimonda> konfigurowanie wifi, 3g i kabli z palca, jak się sprzęt przenosi z miejsca na miejsce, to koszmar imo
<PoKrAk> to sie zgadza
<Skrzyp> Ja mam podpięte automatycznie do initu
<Skrzyp> Prawie kompa nie wynosze
<PoKrAk> ja tak samo
<Wizard> kklimonda++
<Skrzyp> Ja mojego tylko raz na kilka tygodni najwyżej
<Skrzyp> Hmm... Chociaż
<Wizard> a zadziałał wam kiedyś wicd-curses?
<PoKrAk> jeszcze sie tym nie pobawiłem
<Skrzyp> Jest możliwość utworzenia takiego mostku - jak dodam do kerneloptsów na przykład 'niewdomu' to żeby wyłączał ten skrypt inita?
<Skrzyp> Działa, działa dobry
<Wizard> jest
<Wizard> nie pamiętam jak to zrobić
<Skrzyp> Tyle to się mogę domyślić
<Skrzyp> Pytanie jak
<Wizard> ale kernel chyba nieznane parametry przekazuje jako argumenty initowi
<Wizard> ale nie jestem pewien
<Wizard> duckduck go prawdę ci powie
<Skrzyp> ?
<Wizard> nie znasz duck duck go?!
<Skrzyp> Co to?
<Skrzyp> Nie
<Wizard> http://duckduckgo.com/
<Skrzyp> Google killer? :)
<Wizard> ta
<PoKrAk> jak to sie je ?
<kklimonda> i tak i nie
<Wizard> sam googlem szuka, iirc
<kklimonda> nie
<Wizard> yahem?
<kklimonda> można łatwo z niego przejść na google
<kklimonda> ta - od yahoo, czy binga kupuje coś tam
<Wizard> ale swojego robota też mają
<Skrzyp> Hmm już wiem! Dopisze sobie do skryptu, żeby sprawdzał kerneloptsy i anulował, jak ma w nim 'string'
<kklimonda> ale większość wyników biorą z różnej maści encyklopedii, dokumentacji etc.
<Wizard> btw, stop monopolowi google na irc!
<Wizard> yandex.ru ftw!
<Skrzyp> :)
<kklimonda> duckduckgo sprawdza się super jak wiesz czego szukasz
<Wizard> kklimonda: wiem, używam
<kklimonda> ale zupełnie zawodzi gdy się szuka igły w stogu siana
<kklimonda> więc sam z niego korzystam, ale podpieram się google
<Skrzyp> Wolframem też szuka?
<Wizard> kklimonda: i ma fajne skróty z vima ;)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: coś szuka
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: na przykład http://duckduckgo.com/?q=O8
<Wizard> kklimonda: zmień dla hecy topic ;)
<Wizard> bo tam jest jakieś google.at, czy coś takiego
<Skrzyp> A ja na przykład potrzebuje taką tabelę gdzie jest dużo danych statystycznych i liczbowych o Antarktydzie, a google w lesie.
<kklimonda> Wizard: ale właśnie duckduckgo nie nadaje się do szukania informacji, jak nie wiesz za bardzo czego szukasz
<Wizard> kklimonda: :(
<kklimonda> na przykład nie wyciągniesz z duckduckgo nic sensownego jak będziesz szukał <model karty dźwiękowej> ubuntu <brak dźwięku w słuchawkach>
<Skrzyp> Kaczka by znalazła coś takiego?
<kklimonda> google znacznie lepiej sobiez tym radzi
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie wiem - spróbuj
<Skrzyp> Jestem na komórce
<Wizard> w komórce, jeśli już ;>
<Wizard> mama cię zamyka, żebyś nie broił?
<Skrzyp> :-P
<Skrzyp> Nie na ich w domu akurat
<PoKrAk> skrzyp do drewutni :D
<Skrzyp> :-D
<Skrzyp> To było mocne
<Wizard> :>
<Skrzyp> *** Andi (5388e004@gateway/web/freenode/ip.83.136.224.4) join #hedgewars
<Skrzyp> <Andi> <b>Hi</b>
<Skrzyp> <Skrzyp> </html>
<KoYoT> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<PoKrAk> gdzie jest ikona do iceweasel tzn lokalizacja
<ironiczny> witM
<ironiczny> am
<ironiczny> jak zamontowac komorke pod linuchem
<ironiczny> partedmagic
<ironiczny> (chyba buntu)
<PoKrAk> oki znalazłem
<PoKrAk> w /usr/share/icons
<Skrzyp> Lol
<Skrzyp> Faenza wymiata!
<fi9o> ironiczny: Jesli telefon wykrywany jest jako przenosna pamiec to sie powinno samo podmontowac.
<Skrzyp> I złotokremowy new wave do tego z terminusem
<ironiczny> fi9o niestety tego nie zrobilo
<ironiczny> wykrywa mi tylko dysk twardy i pamiec z ktorej odpalilem partedmagic
<fi9o> Ja w moim kp500 przestawilem sobie na pamiec masowa telefon i montuje sobie oddzielnie telefon oddzielnie karte pamieci w telefonie :)
<fi9o> ironiczny: A pod fdisk -l widac?
<ironiczny> juz ci pisze
<ironiczny> widac
<fi9o> CO widac? :)
<ironiczny> /dev/sdc
<Skrzyp> Wklej
<ironiczny>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ironiczny> /dev/sdb1   *          63     7741439     3870688+   b  W95 FAT32
<ironiczny> Disk /dev/sdc: 50 MB, 50396160 bytes
<ironiczny> 8 heads, 32 sectors/track, 384 cylinders, total 98430 sectors
<ironiczny> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<ironiczny> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Skrzyp> To podmontuj!
<ironiczny> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ironiczny> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<ironiczny>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ironiczny> /dev/sdc1             174       98429       49128    6  FAT16
<ironiczny> root@PartedMagic:~#
<ironiczny> moung /dev/sdc < tak?
<ironiczny> mount
<fi9o> ironiczny: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/telefon
<fi9o> czy cos
<fi9o> Albo bez sudo z roota.
<fi9o> ironiczny: A do wklejania takich rzeczy uzywaj wklej.org
<ironiczny> oko
<Skrzyp> Najpierw mkdir /mnt/telefon
<ironiczny> ok
<ironiczny> oko
<ironiczny> no to dzieki :D
<Skrzyp> chroot /mnt/telefon :))
<Skrzyp> No i gościa wyje..ło :)
<ironiczny> jestem
<ironiczny> mkdir a potem mount
<ironiczny> da sie jakos w xchacie wlaczyc minutnik xD?
<kklimonda> da się, w opcjach poszukaj
<ironiczny> kklimonda
<ironiczny> przerobilem gutmann wipem komorke 50 mb
<ironiczny> i zajelo to na razie 15 minut
<ironiczny> zostalo jeszcze 45
<ironiczny> da sie jakos szybciej czyscic te dane
<ironiczny> bo mam dysk do wyczyszczenia
<ironiczny> 500 gb
<Skrzyp> ,)
<ironiczny> no to rok bede jechal skurwiela
<ironiczny> sk^wiela
<Skrzyp> DBAN to szybciej zrobi
<ironiczny> nim jadef
<ironiczny> metoda  gutmann
<ironiczny> 35 nadpisan
<ironiczny> ktos mi radzil dd dev/random
<kklimonda> no to po co tyle?
<Skrzyp> To nie lepiej pięć?
<ironiczny> ale nie wiem czemu nie pokazuje mi ile do konca
<ironiczny> to dd
<Skrzyp> I tak ci fbi nie wpadnie do domu
<Skrzyp> O właśnie, dd lepiej
<ironiczny> wlasnie kiepska sprawa ale cos sie szykuje wiec sobie czyszcze nosniki i szyfruje truecryptem
<Skrzyp> :)
<ironiczny> ale dd nie pokazuje ile zostalo do konca
<ironiczny> wiec moze tez mi rok bedzie mielilo
<ironiczny> a ja bede czekal jak glupi xD
<Skrzyp> DD pojedzie maksymalnie godzinę
<ironiczny> randomem ?
<ironiczny> ja mam na dysku gdzies 10mbit zapisu
<Skrzyp> dd -v if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sddupa bs=500G
<ironiczny> procesor 1mhz
<ironiczny> czemu urandom a nie sam random - co to zmienia?
<Skrzyp> Ghz
<Skrzyp> Jest lepszej jakości i szybszy
<ironiczny> ghz
<ironiczny> a bs?
<ironiczny> bs  i v
<ironiczny> bo obydwu nie znam xD
<Skrzyp> Random tylko ascii, a ten pełen serwis
<ironiczny> lo :D
<Skrzyp> v jest na gadanie ile do końca
<tar-gz> Re
<Skrzyp> A bs to ile ma przepchać
<ironiczny> ale moga potem jeszcze jakos ten dysk przemlocic ze cos odzyskaja?
<Skrzyp> Wątpię
<ironiczny> no ja bym chcial zeby przepchal wszystko i generalnie mbr tez
<Skrzyp> >polska policja
<ironiczny> zeby zjechal caly dysk
<ironiczny> tylko ze ja robilem przekrety amerykanom
<Skrzyp> On od zerowego bajta jedzie
<ironiczny> na paypalu i ebayu
<Skrzyp> Czyli przepcha
<ironiczny> a mrb i rozruch tez przeczysci?
<ironiczny> zeby nic na nim nie zostalo - dosc mocno mi na tym zalezy
<ironiczny> ale moment, skoro tylko godzine to robi
<ironiczny> to ja sobie 10 razy strzele :D
<ironiczny> i wtedy nie znajda
<Skrzyp> Czyli nocka
<ironiczny> slyszalemm ze teraz biora dysk z dysku (ten z danymi) i pod mikroskopem go odtwarzaja
<Skrzyp> Aleś zapobiegliwy
<ironiczny> na czystym dysku
<ironiczny> to prawda?
<Skrzyp> Ta
<Skrzyp> Sratatata
<ironiczny> bo ja polak jestem to nie potrafie zarabiac bez przekretow :P
<Skrzyp> Na komisariacie jadą ontrackiem pod winxp
<ironiczny> u nos cienszko na roli :D
<Skrzyp> I myślą że coś się uda
<ironiczny> ahahha, dzieki :D
<Skrzyp> Mam ojca, to wiem
<Wizard> jasne
<ironiczny> potrafisz zmotywowac czlowieka do dzialania :)
<Wizard> Skrzyp: twój ojciec jest polucjantem?
<ironiczny> Wizard no ja wiem ze ty w ibmie zarabiasz miliony :P
<Skrzyp> Testdiskiem na tych z pingwinem, ale tylko w warszawie chyba
<Skrzyp> był, już nie robi
<ironiczny> a truecrypt lamia?
<ironiczny> czy na razie nie do zdarcia?
<Wizard> ironiczny: nie pracuję w ibmie i nie zarabiam milonów
<Wizard> mówiłem do Skrzypa
<ironiczny> to byl zart, ale ok :D
<ironiczny> wiesz - moj nick :P
<Skrzyp> Czrukrypt raczej nie...
<ironiczny> ironicczny
<ironiczny> a jest cos lepszego
<ironiczny> niz truecrypt
<ironiczny> bo tam haslo max 64 znaki
<Wizard> ironiczny: do truecrypta mogą co najwyżej hasło od ciebie pałą wyciągnąć
<Wizard> stara metoda deszyfrująca
<ironiczny> zapisze haslo
<Wizard> sprawdza się
<ironiczny> szyfrem
<Skrzyp> ;)
<ironiczny> tylko ze truecrypt nie rusza mbra
<ironiczny> ani - chyba - cachu, wiec moze tam cos znajda
<Wizard> cache to pamięć
<Wizard> bez zasilania znika
<Wizard> chyba o_O
<ironiczny> ale chodzi mi o odzyskiwanie danych
<ironiczny> moze ontrack im pomoze
<ironiczny> z cachem
<ironiczny> oni to wszystko zlowia jak sie trafi
<Skrzyp> Wątpię
<Skrzyp> Bawiłem się kiedyś ontrackiem
<ironiczny> a czemu twoj ojciec dla niebieskich pracowal
<ironiczny> ?
<ironiczny> przeciez tam malo placa
<Skrzyp> Chciałem simsy przywrócić siostrze
<Skrzyp> Nie dał rady.
<ironiczny> no ale pewnie korzystales z jakiejs skraczonej wersji
<Skrzyp> Już nie pracuje :)
<ironiczny> na komisariacie to tpb zablokowane :P
<ironiczny> no ale czemu pracowal :D?
<Skrzyp> Nie, z PCWK na dwudziestolecie
<ironiczny> jaka mial motywacje
<ironiczny> bo na pewno nie finansowa
<Skrzyp> W dwa tysiące szóstym
<ironiczny> no ja to pracowalem w openfinance
<Skrzyp> A bo ja vim...
<ironiczny> na sluchawce
<ironiczny> tam sie nauczylem wkrecac amerykanow xD
<ironiczny> chociaz wlasciwie nie wkrecam
<Skrzyp> :)
<ironiczny> kupilem od jakiegos kolesia numer karty kredytowej
<ironiczny> zalozylem konto na bayu
<ironiczny> i dawalem falszywe aukcje
<ironiczny> a potem z paypal na dotpay xD
<ironiczny> ale jeszcez nie wplacilem sobie na konto, poczekam az przycichnnie
<Skrzyp> Hahaha, dobre
<ironiczny> bo nie wiem gdzie dowody sie kupuje
<ironiczny> skrzyp towj ojciec wie gdzie sprzedaja falszywe dowody?
<Skrzyp> W drukarce
<ironiczny> takie ze twoje zdjecie smigna?
<ironiczny> juz nie zakladaja na kopie
<Skrzyp> Nie
<ironiczny> niestety
<ironiczny> ale kiedys mbank zakladal
<ironiczny> na kopie dowodu xD
<Skrzyp> :)
<ironiczny> to nie zart
<ironiczny> naprawde
<Skrzyp> Lol
<ironiczny> byla nawet taka akcja ze na allegro to wykorzystywali
<ironiczny> malzenstwo
<ironiczny> potem sie psom tlumaczyli
<ironiczny> ze dzieci maja na utrzymaniu
<ironiczny> i pdobno normalnie maja wyzsze wyksztalcenie
<ironiczny> tylko nikt ich nie chce xD
<ironiczny> moze pedagogika :P
<ironiczny> albo jakas uczelnia - wyzsza szkola przerzucania gruzu
<ironiczny> :P
<ironiczny> ej skrzyp, trzeba bylo sobie alegoryczny nick wybrac
<ironiczny> skrzep :P
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Ale to od nazwiska
<Skrzyp> W całej sieci będę zmieniał?
<ironiczny> no tak xD
<Skrzyp> Jestem tak zakorzeniony, że to by trzy lata trwało
<ironiczny> ale twoj nick na google odwoluje sie tez do skrzypu polnego
<Skrzyp> No i o to chodzi
<ironiczny> wiec jak ktos szuka ciebie
<Skrzyp> Przyjrzywka taka
<ironiczny> to moze znalezc nie tylko ciebie xD
<ironiczny> jakbys sobie wybral nick ktory ma 0 wynikow to mialbys wylacznosc
<ironiczny> wpisz na google unmoosi
<ironiczny> (to moj stary nick)
<Skrzyp> Ty, dobra taktyka
<ironiczny> tylko i wylacznie moje posty :P
<Skrzyp> Chyba poszukam dzisiaj
<ironiczny> kogo?
<ironiczny> zastanawialem sie dzisiaj nad skuteczna reklama
<ironiczny> ktora ludzie beda chcieli ogladac
<ironiczny> na comedy central
<ironiczny> jest cos takiego
<ironiczny> ze na poczatku reklam
<ironiczny> daja poczatek kawalu
<ironiczny> a na koncu reklam
<ironiczny> daja jego koniec
<ironiczny> i ludzie ogladaja cale reklamy, zeby tylko obczaic caly kawal xD
<ironiczny> natomiast ja sobie wymyslilem, ze moznaby w trakcie jakiegos filmu po prostu dograc do niego scene gdzie np kto kto przypomina lecha kaczynskiego (podczas oredzia) zaczyna mowic - zobaczcie panstwo moc vizira, moja koszula jest dzieki niemu biala
<ironiczny> cos podobnego jest w saturday night live
<ironiczny> gdzie przed kazdym odcinkiem jest przemowa prezydenta albo podobnego czlowieka
<ironiczny> ucharakteryzowanego
<ironiczny> ale jest to element show
<ironiczny> mozna ten motyw do reklam wykorzystac
<BlessJah> mamy kogoś z opów?
<ironiczny> wtedy chociaz by je ktos ogladal xD
<ironiczny> BlessJah mozesz chanservowi wydawac komendy
<ironiczny> wpisujesz /msg ChanServ #ubuntu-pl komenda
<ironiczny> tylko chyba musisz byc wpisany do upowaznionych osob dla danego kanalu
<ironiczny> przynajmniej cos podobnego widzialem w ustawieniach jak sam mialem kanal na frinoldzie :D
<ironiczny> jeszcze 13 minut do konca wipeowania mojej biednej komorki :P
<ironiczny> Skrzyp - teraz jest wiekszy problem - jak wyczyscic karte sim, bo mialem tam kontakty powpisywane do ludzi  ktorzy moga mnie wsypac jesli mnie z nimi polacza
<ironiczny> polacza w sensie prawnym
<gjm> ma tu ktoś Arch'a?
<ironiczny> gjm napisz do thc_flow na #bimbrownia.org
<ironiczny> on ma archa i nawet cos tam developuje
<gjm> ironiczny: jaki ty mądry jesteś, jakby był przy kompie to bym mu napisał
<ironiczny> nie wiedzialem, ze go nie ma
<ironiczny> a w czym lezy problem
<ironiczny> z twoim archem
<gjm> zainstalowałem se go na vb
<ironiczny> bo znam jeszcze jednego czlowieka ktory pracuje z archem ale na efnecie
<gjm> ma połączenie z internetem, tylko nie wiem jak cokolwiek zainstalować
<ironiczny> sudo install
<gjm> pakiety
<ironiczny> no to pacman
<ironiczny> tylko trzebaa go zdaje sie skonfigurowac
<ironiczny> jest tutorial, zaraz ci go podesle
<ironiczny> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman
<Szycha> gjm, w /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist sobie mirror wybierz i odhaszuj
<Szycha> pacman -Syu
<Szycha> pacman -S pakiet
<gjm> Szycha: dzięki
<gjm> ironiczny: to się nazywa pomoc, a nie podsyłanie tutoriali
<ironiczny> no ok ale co konkretnie ci nie dziala
<ironiczny> po prostu nie mozesz korzystac z pacmana
<ironiczny> czy w ogoole go nie masz?
<gjm> już wiem co mam zrobić
<Szycha> gjm, also READ THE WIKI !
<Szycha> ;)
<gjm> Szycha: potrzebowałem szybko, dzięki
<PoKrAk> ok wersja beta is finish now
<ironiczny> PoKrAk wersja beta czego?
<ironiczny> Szycha wiki nie odpowiada na wszystkie pytania
<PoKrAk> z nudów zrobiłem livecd na debianie
<ironiczny> np jak zainstalowac archa na asusie eee
<Szycha> ironiczny, archowe wiki odpowiada.
<ironiczny> PoKrAk livecd debiana na debianie?
<ironiczny> Szycha nieprawda
<Szycha> obok dokumentacji gentoo najlepsza rzecz pod sloncem.
<ironiczny> nie dzialal mi dzwiek po instalacji
<PoKrAk> szakos tak
<ironiczny> poza tym jak wlaczalem wifi to komputer sie wylaczal
<Szycha> a sciagnales kernel pod eee z aur?
<PoKrAk> 12gabbers
<ironiczny> a gentoo to tez nie taki cud, bo kompilacja pieprzy cala sprawe, no bo po co mi system ktory mam instalowac 2 dni :P?
<ironiczny> Szycha nie, mialem instalacje przez neta
<ironiczny> bo wtedy jest mi najlatwiej dobierac co chce a czego nie chce
<Szycha> ironiczny, postawienie w pelni dzialajacego gentoo na moim c2d 1.86ghz to bylo jakies 6h
<Szycha> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Eee
<ironiczny> Szycha no ale ja pisze o wszystkich uzytkownnikach a nie o spejcach od aj-ti :D
<ironiczny> basic linuxa moge zainstalowac sobie w 10 sekund xD
<Szycha> ironiczny, ja gowno sie znam na it i linuksie
<ironiczny> akurat
<Szycha> serio
<ironiczny> spojrz na swoj nick
<BlessJah> ironiczny: wyobraz sobie ze wiem o chanservie
<Szycha> ale mam mozg i umiem czytac.
<Szycha> ze zrozumieniem.
<ironiczny> BlessJah no to daj sobie opa
<ironiczny> i bedziesz mogl sam sobie pomoc
<ironiczny> Szycha i masz dwa komputery :D
<BlessJah> ty tez mozesz mi pomoc
<ironiczny> jak?
<ironiczny> moment
<ironiczny> jak?
<Szycha> ironiczny, nie, mam pendrive
<ironiczny> no to jak czytales tutorial
<Szycha> i w sumiei mam dualboot
<BlessJah> jest komenda part, u mnie nie dziala, moglbys sprawdzic, bo wydaje mi sie ze mamy tutaj maly flood
<Szycha> z windowsem.
<ironiczny> da sie instalowac gentoo tak jak ubuntu przez tego winu czy jak mu tam?
<BlessJah> wlasciwie nie maly flood a dosyc spory
<ironiczny> ok bless zrozumialem aluzje, nie  bede floodowal
<Szycha> nie wiem co to winu
<BlessJah> ciesze sie
<ironiczny> no nie wiem czy to sie tak nazywa
<Szycha> i jak sie domyslam, to bankowo nie.
<ironiczny> mozna z windowsa instalowac ubuntu
<ironiczny> przez taki program
<ironiczny> ze ubuntu sobie instalujesz gdzies na dysku c: :D
<ironiczny> i to bez wylaczania windy
<Szycha> bezsens
<Szycha> linux na ntfs
<ironiczny> ale jest  taka mozliwosc
<gjm> i do dupy działa ;x
<firemark> ironiczny: to coś jak walenie konia. Pornos bez użycia kobiety
<ironiczny> moze dam ci nazwe dokladna tego progrramu
<ironiczny> bo nie wiem czy to dobrze tlumacze
<BlessJah> ignore
<ironiczny> wubi
<ironiczny> firemark pornosy kreca tez z nastolatkami <18 wtedy nie ma tam kobiet tylko dzieci albo dziewczyny :P
<ironiczny> Szycha ten program nazywa sie wubi
<ironiczny> wubi - Windows UBuntu Installator
<gjm> ironiczny: jego to g**** obchodzi ;x
<ironiczny> ok, ok, koniec dyskusji :P
<ironiczny> ale mam dla was inny problem
<gjm> ironiczny: tak w ogóle to skąd ty?
<ironiczny> da sie jakos w ubuntu wyslac pakiet z source ip 127.0.0.1?
<gjm> ironiczny: nemesis
<ironiczny> gjm czesciowo z poznania
<ironiczny> jak pobrac tego nemesisa?
<PoKrAk> hmm czesciowo jak bardzo częściowo ??
<Dreadlish> elo znowu
<gjm> elo, elo
<ironiczny> no tak ze sie tam urodzilem ale przeprowadzilem sie na prowincje
<ironiczny> pod poznaniem
<gjm> ironiczny: poszukaj se
<Dreadlish> najperw infa teraz kółko z infy ;d
<Szycha> znaczy sie dokladnie?
<gjm> ironiczny: jakie distro?
<ironiczny> partedmagic
<Szycha> nie mow, ze na piatkowo :D
<ironiczny> kernel 26 2
<gjm> ironiczny: buahahaha
<PoKrAk> heheheheh ja z prowincji do pracy dojezdzam
<ironiczny> 2.6.36.2
<Szycha> ironiczny, gdzie dokladnie?
<ironiczny> no ja jestem bezrobotny :P
<PoKrAk> ironiczny: a z której prowincji jesli mozna wiedziec ?
<kklimonda> ironiczny: da się, ale taki pakiet nie przejdzie przez żaden router
<ironiczny> 10 km od rogalinka
<ironiczny> kklimonda obecnie mam tepse
<PoKrAk> nie to inna prowincja
<ironiczny> tez nie pusci?
<ironiczny> na poludnie 10 km
<ironiczny> przez pewien okres czasu nawet nie mialem tutaj internetu
<ironiczny> musialem satelitarnego uzywac
<gjm> jasne ;>
<ironiczny> naprawde
<ironiczny> nie bylo linii tepsy
<ironiczny> dopiero od okolo roku
<ironiczny> jest internet normalnie
<gjm> ironiczny: o kurdę, ja bym się powiesił
<kklimonda> ironiczny: odblokuj sobie enter
<kklimonda> ironiczny: bo jak patrzę to od pół godziny piszesz po 3-4 słowa na linię, nie na temat
<Skrzyp> Kurde, zrobił mi się znowu kaprys na Jebuntu
<Skrzyp> A nie chce mi się z przedwczoraj stawianego debiana schodzić
<ironiczny> a ktos na kanale korzysta z bsd?
<Skrzyp> Kklimonda, #qwpx style :)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: w końcu wszyscy wracają do Ubuntu.
<Skrzyp> NIE!!!
<ironiczny> gjm mialem satelitarny, ale platny
<gjm> ironiczny: Będziesz Ssał Drąga?
<polacyrobacy> ja tam nie wracam :f
<kklimonda> ironiczny: ciągle nie na temat. I ciągle nie na temat.
<Szycha> ja do ubuntu nie wracam.
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, 'nie filozuj'.... :)
<ironiczny> gjm nie mysl tyle o ssaniu bo nie odwykniesz ;)
<Szycha> ostatni raz jak uzywalem, to po zmianie czegos w ustawieniach, + wywaleniu jednego pakietu mi system nie wstal.
<Szycha> bo sie okazalo, ze mi pol systemu wywalilo.
<Szycha> no ale to bylo dawno.
<ironiczny> w koncu przesiadziesz sie na windowsa :P
<Skrzyp> polacyrobacy: PolaczekRobaczek??!!
<polacyrobacy> Skrzyp: czego chcesz, polaczku robaczku?
<Szycha> ironiczny, skacze sobie tak pomiedzy funtoo a windowsem.
<Szycha> bo jednego i drugiego do czego innego uzywam.
<ironiczny> windowsa do pisania programow a linuxa do grania xP
<Skrzyp> Ja, robakiem? To ty chyba nie widziałeś, kogo śledzę na twitterze i które newsiarnie mam w rssie.
<gjm> ironiczny: idź się przejdź
<lisu_> re
<ironiczny> gjm wg twojego guru thc na linuxie mozna grac lepiej niz na windzie
<polacyrobacy> Skrzyp: znaczy, że twitter robi cie fajnym, czy co? [;
<polacyrobacy> ironiczny: i to prawda jest
<gjm> ironiczny: jakiego guru? posrało Cię?
<polacyrobacy> jak coś działa to nie musze rebutować żeby iść na windowsa
<polacyrobacy> ergo jest lepiej
<ironiczny> gjm no odnioslemm takie wrazenie
<ironiczny> polacyrobacy gadasz
<gjm> ironiczny: to nie odnoś
<ironiczny> a ty nie ironizuj :P
<polacyrobacy> szpilam w pare rzeczy i lepiej mi sie gra na linuksie [;
<ironiczny> to  moje zadanie, dzisiaj
<ironiczny> a grales w bete crysisa 2?
<polacyrobacy> gdzieśtam
<ironiczny> bo szykuje sie do - kupienia - tej gry jak wyjdzie
<ironiczny> no i jak wrazenia?
<polacyrobacy> jak tam lubisz
<polacyrobacy> generalnie fabuły nie znalazłem, ale fajnie sie strzela
<polacyrobacy> i w przeciwieństwie do jedynki jakos więcej [;
<ironiczny> pewnie teraz trzeba miec 4 procesory zeby sie w ogole uruchomil xD
<polacyrobacy> c2de7200 i działa.
<ironiczny> ok :D
<ironiczny> a dx 10 pod  linuxa jak postawiles?
<Dreadlish> to już jest beta crysisa 2?
<ironiczny> ofc
<polacyrobacy> nie pytałeś czy grałem pod linuksem, tylko czy grałem <:
<gjm> czyżby Arch miał wygaszacz bez WM? ;D
<ironiczny> aha, ok :P
<polacyrobacy> nawet nie odpalałem tutaj.
<ironiczny> ale da sie?
<polacyrobacy> dunnolol.
<polacyrobacy> pewnie nie .
<ironiczny> a miales macosx kiedys zainstalowanego?
<polacyrobacy> po co.
<Wizard> openoffice otwiera mi się zmaksymalizowany o_O
<Wizard> gorzej, otwiera się w pełnym ekranie
<Wizard> i nie da się tego odwrócić :>
<Enlik> Uważa widocznie, że okienko go ogranicza
<ironiczny> Wizard -> You need to go into Compiz settings manager and into the Workarounds Settings.
<ironiczny> Enable Workarounds and within that disable Legacy Full Screen Support.
<Enlik> Że zasługuje na więcej
<polacyrobacy> no, crysis nie działa, ale widze kursor
<Dreadlish> ok zw
<polacyrobacy> to znaczy, że na appdb powinien dostać conajmniej srebro [;
<ironiczny> dziala ci na cenedze?
<ironiczny> cededzie
<ironiczny> cededze xD
<polacyrobacy> cedega jest dla ciotek z ubuntu.
<ironiczny> przeciez ty jestes na kanale ubuntu
<kklimonda> polacyrobacy: zachowuj jakiś poziom
<polacyrobacy> i w związku z tym..? :f
<ironiczny> no tez jestes 'ciotka' :P
<Wizard> ironiczny: nie mam compiza, umiem googlać
<polacyrobacy> kklimonda: ~~*:
<ironiczny> a tamtego skrotu probowales
<ironiczny> ctrl shift j
<Wizard> ta
<ironiczny> hmm
<polacyrobacy> ironiczny: wmawiaj sobie jak ci sie lepiej z tym śpi
<Matan[M]> bry
<kklimonda> polacyrobacy: co to niby jest? Nie mówię w dialekcie GG
<Wizard> poszukam w gconfie, może metacity też to ma
<polacyrobacy> ale niestety rzeczywistość musi cie rozczarować.
<polacyrobacy> kklimonda: ja też nie >:
<Matan[M]> O, widze sporo trolli macie nowych ;A
<ironiczny> polacyrobacy no skoro jestes na kanale ubuntu, a ci co uzywaja ubuntu to ciotki, no to tez jestes ciotka i to wszystko :P
<ironiczny> Matan[M] tylko mnie
<polacyrobacy> jestem też na 20 innych.
<ironiczny> poza tym naduzywasz tego slowa
<ironiczny> polacyrobacy no widzisz
<ironiczny> ale tylko na jednym kanale sa ciotki :)
<polacyrobacy> dalej nie rozumiesz.
<ironiczny> rozumiem
<ironiczny> eot
<kklimonda> możecie to skończyć?
<Wizard> słonko dogrzało?
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: use +b
<ironiczny> Matan[M] use -d xD
<Matan[M]> ironiczny: use /quit
<Enlik> use Perl;
<ironiczny> raczej /leave
<ironiczny> perl sucks when you're using python
<Enlik> lol
<Wizard> use strict;
<Matan[M]> ironiczny: use barain, that was sarcasm
<Wizard> wywaliłem .openoffice i teraz już się nie otwiera
<Wizard> openoffice to jednak chłam na potęgę ;)
<ironiczny> no to masz kwrite
<ironiczny> poza tym korzystaj z corela
<ironiczny> ma bardzo dobre narzedzia
<ironiczny> poza tym jest darmowy tak jak ms office i inne miliony aplikacji z tpb :), open source
<ironiczny> he he
<Enlik> Poza tym ciągnie tylko 40% KDE?
<ironiczny> Matan[M] spojrz na moj nick, ironia!=troll poza tym, spokojnie
<PoKrAk> czym można zroobic zrzut ekranu ??
<Wizard> PoKrAk: scrotem
<Wizard> w gnome naciskiem print screen
<PoKrAk> ok dzieki
<Wizard> gimpem, xwdczymśtam ;P
<Matan[M]> jak ja lubie gimbusa maciek ;)
<Wizard> a kto to
<Matan[M]> Wizard: gimbus z demotywatory.org
<Matan[M]> Wizard: eee szkoda gadac ;P
<Wizard> nie czytam tego gówna ;)
 * Wizard woli tradycyjnego basha i xkcd
<Matan[M]> Wizard: good 4 u
<Matan[M]> Senorgif.com jesio jest dobry
<Matan[M]> monorail kiedys tez byl dobry, teraz takie samo scierwo  jak demotywatory
<ironiczny> dobre to sa filmy w ktorych gra woody allen
<ironiczny> na pewno lepsze niz takie guwno jak supersamiec
<ironiczny> albo american pie
<Matan[M]> ironiczny: ić pan w uj
<ironiczny> nie ogladales to nie wiesz
<Matan[M]> American pie
<ironiczny> ale jego filmy sa dobre
<Matan[M]> Crapy piece of crapy crap
<ironiczny> no to jak zostac krolem
<Szycha> filmy Allena sa mocno nierowne
<ironiczny> ten film jest niby dobry
<ironiczny> a jest kiepski
<Matan[M]> Fight club to jest film
<ironiczny> Szycha ale widac tam samokrytycyzm, wiec sa o tyle smieszniejsze od innych
<Szycha> chociaz zdarzaja mu sie przeblyski genialnosci.
<ironiczny> Matan[M] obejrzyj snatch z 2000 roku
<Szycha> fight club dobry.
<ironiczny> to zwalisz sie z krzesla
<Matan[M]> ironiczny: zobacz the cube
<Matan[M]> To sie posrasz
<Szycha> ale i tak najlepsze sa filmy, w ktorych Vinnie Jones gra ;)
<ironiczny> Szycha on mial film z kirsten allen zdaje sie to tam stwierdzil ze zydzi zjadaja wlasne dzieci
<ironiczny> a sam allen jest zydem
<ironiczny> no to ladnie sie podsumowal  :)
<ironiczny> Matan[M] widzialem, kiepski
<Matan[M]> To sie nazywa autoironia...
<ironiczny> horrory dobre przeminely
<ironiczny> christine ogladalem
<ironiczny> nawet, nawet
<Wizard> a oglądaliście 'W poszukiwaniu Spocka'?
<ironiczny> lepsze niz saw
<Wizard> to jest dopiero czad
<Wizard> o, Christine czytałem
<ironiczny> no to juz sciagam :D
<Wizard> całkiem spoko
<ironiczny> to jest star trek
<Wizard> no :>
<Wizard> i to jeszcze taki stary
<Wizard> co kto lubi ;P
<Matan[M]> hmmm... Nokia caly dzien jeczy ze jest 1 kreska w stacie baterii a na YT na WiFi siedze juz 3h a na irc od 30min ;P Nokia E63 rox
<ironiczny> ostatanio upalem wszystkie sezony i filmy star treka
<ironiczny> to tego jest 450 gb
<ironiczny> nie mialem pojecia ze ludzie tak lubia kosmos :P
<Wizard> co to jest stat baterii?
<polacyrobacy> Matan[M]: ustawić software tak żeby od połowy bateri zaczynała sie jedna kreska, ???, PROFIT!
<lisu_> ironiczny: ile? wow, ja mam nieduzo bo tylko 120 ;/
<Nerihsa> ja tylko TNG, filmy i pare TOSa obejrzalem
<ironiczny> lisu_ https://torrentz.eu/14311fccd7191dacc206e8cd81eea080f5f5c919
<Matan[M]> polacyrobacy: jak ci telefon trzyma 3 dni to pozdro ;P ja ostatni raz swoja tydzien temu karmilem z gniazdka
<Matan[M]> A stat jest 7kmio poziomowy
<polacyrobacy> eh, duże to jakieś
<ironiczny> lisu_ ale to nie jest najwiekszy torrent jaki obecnie mozna przeupac
<ironiczny> mamy puchar swiata fifa gdzie jest 750 gb
<ironiczny> teraz na jednym zdalnym cisnie mi z tego 50 kb a pobralo dopiero 110 gb
<Nerihsa> a mdoa na sukces?
<ironiczny> i od czasu do czasu seed sie rozlacza
<Nerihsa> w wersji HD
<Nerihsa> internetu nie starczy na to
<ironiczny> Nerihsa to nie jest najdluzszy serial telewizyjny
<lisu_> ironiczny: e tam, ja mam wersję kolekcjonerską z dodatkami :D
<lisu_> ironiczny: brak mi tylko chyba jeszcze autografu shatnera ;)
<Nerihsa> wiem ale najbardziej charakterystyczny
<ironiczny> Nerihsa zakladajac ze odcinek w hd jeden to jakies 3 gb mamy 12 tb serialu
<Wizard> łe, to zwykła maczieć sas starczy
<ironiczny> ale i tak nie wszystkie odcinki znajdziesz w hd, wiekszosc z tego co widze to zwykle ripy 350 mb i to na rapidzie, to powodzenia ze sciagnieciem
<ironiczny> mam jedno kradzione konto a limit na nim wyczerpalem w jeden dzien :/
<Wizard> no to chyba wiem czemu te dyski czyścisz
<Nerihsa> konto rapidshare ma limity?
<Wizard> buahahahaha :D
<ironiczny> Wizard mozesz sciagac po trochu i przerzucac na przeklej/p2m
<ironiczny> Nerihsa limity pobierania
<ironiczny> masz limity w gb na miesiac lub na rok
<ironiczny> wszystko zalezy od tego jak sie dogadasz z rapidem
<Nerihsa> lee rs to gowno nawet na premium jest ;F
<ironiczny> bo wiem ze na niektorych kontach jest tak ze zdaje sie 20 gb na dzien mozna maksymalnie pobrac
<Nerihsa> a wszyscy tam wszystko wstawiaja :F
<ironiczny> no tak,  ale gdzie indziej znajdziesz te wszystkie odcinki mody na sukces
<ironiczny> Wizard ja usuwam bo na ebayu oszukiwalem ludzi, ze np sprzedam im iphone, oni wygrywali aukcje, slali kase na paypala zalozonego na kupione dane do karty kredytowej
<ironiczny> i potem na dotpay
<ironiczny> a to jest nielegalne, ale uzywalem aola i openvpn
<ironiczny> wiec raczej mnie nie zidentyfikuje
<ironiczny> za dane karty placilem przez dodanie kolesiowi kasy w metinie xD
<ironiczny> poczatkowo chcialem zarabiac na sprzedazy prepaidow do wowa, ale denerwuje mnie sama gra, wiec zrezygnowalem
<ironiczny> lisu_ ale ja to reupalem tylko po to zeby sprawdzic czy da sie na przekleju wyczerpac limit ich dyskow :D
<ironiczny> nie ogladam star treka - bo nie mam czasu
<ironiczny> ale wiem ze ma duzo fanow no to moze im sie przydadza kiedys te linki do przekleja
<ironiczny> chyba ze calkiem zablokuja pobieranie, nawet na te 50 megowe czesci
<lisu_> ironiczny: mowa
<ironiczny> mmm, nie wiedzialem ze ovh ma serwery na 188.x
<ironiczny> pomoglby mi ktos zainstalowac skypa na tym partedmagicu :)?
<kklimonda> to nie jest kanał partedmagica, więc jak ci mamy pomóc?
<kklimonda> rozpakuj, odpal instalator, zainstaluj, uruchom aplikację
<kklimonda> wszędzie instaluje się podobnie
<SimonPHOENIX> hej
<ironiczny> kklimonda partedmagic jest na ubuntu
<PoKrAk> dajesz chmod  i odpalasz
<PoKrAk> z tego co kojarze
<ironiczny> chmod na instalce?
<ironiczny> chmod instalka +x
<ironiczny> i potem sudo ./instalka
<PoKrAk> chmod +x instalka
<SimonPHOENIX> http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/11/07/how-to-setup-a-dns-server-in-ubuntu/ ciezko mi zrozumiec jak to zrobic, moze mi ktos to wytlumaczyc?
<kklimonda> ironiczny: to na ubuntu instalujesz z paczki deb
<kklimonda> albo z repozytorium
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: poszukaj opisu pod debiana jest po polsku i wg niego jedź
<ironiczny> ups
<ironiczny> sciagnalem wersje pod ubuntu 32 bit
<ironiczny> taka nie moze byc?
<ironiczny> bo jest i ta debianowska
<ironiczny> na stronie skypa
<kklimonda> ironiczny: nie wiem - a masz system 32bit?
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk: w tym rzecz ze jak mam te dane zdobyc?
<ironiczny> a wlasnie - przepraszam za te entery, ale nie wszystko pamietam zeby napisac w jednej linii
<ironiczny> kklimonda eee ma celerona wiec tak, mam 32 bity
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: www.google.pl debian konfiguracja dns
<SimonPHOENIX> mam na mysli dns, nameserwer itd te numery
<PoKrAk> simon poczytaj zrozum zrob zasada zZz
<ironiczny> kklimonda jak mam rozszerzenie  .deb jakby z debiana
<PoKrAk> pzz :P
<ironiczny> to tez chmod i sudo?
<kklimonda> ironiczny: nie, sudo dpkg -i plik.deb
<ironiczny> bo jak klikam w normalnej przegladarce dokumentow to sie jak archwium odpala
<ironiczny> ok, ok juz dzialam, dzieki bardzo
<ironiczny> kklimonda jak mam sh to zamiast sudo daje sh?
<kklimonda> ironiczny: to dwie różne rzeczy
<ironiczny> bo dostalem komunikat ze nie ma takiego polecenia jak sudo
<kklimonda> ironiczny: sudo służy do podniesienia praw, sh to shell
<ironiczny> http://statichg.demotywatory.pl/uploads/201102/1297766861_by_jacaPZ_500.jpg
<ironiczny> cholera to nie to
<ironiczny> sh: sudo: command not found
<kklimonda> ironiczny: no to su - aby dostać się na roota, i potem dpkg -i plik.deb
<kklimonda> ironiczny: ale dlaczego ty właściwie używasz partedmagic? przecież to nie jest normalna dystrybucja (pomijam to czy bazowana na Ubuntu, skoro sudo nie ma to dziwnie ją bazowali) a narzędzie do pracy z dyskami
<ironiczny> no uzywam partedmagic zeby czyscic dyski, ta zeby ewentualnie jak mi zabiora sprzet na komisariat a potem do laboratorium, zeby nie znalezli sladow po tym co bylo na dyskach, a ze na normalnym distro nie potrafie  dzialac,bo mam za mala wiedze, to korzystam z gotowej paczki
<ironiczny> narzedzi
<ironiczny> btw dpkg tez nie ma
<gjm> ironiczny: co ty możesz mieć takiego na dysku :>
<ironiczny> pisalem to juz pare razy, mialem tam dane z oszustw
<ironiczny> i to wszystko
<Nerihsa> dd, /dev/zero, + ewentualnie tr i jedziesz
<ironiczny> ale to wystarczy zeby mnie skazac na wyrok + zawieszenie
<ironiczny> no juz dostalem komendy
<ironiczny> -v i urandom
<ironiczny> teraz z nich korzystam
<Nerihsa> urandom za wolne
<kklimonda> ironiczny: i chwalisz się tym z publicznego, stałego ip?
<Nerihsa> poza tym to mit ze trzeba czyscic xx razy
<ironiczny> kklimonda za przechwalki mnie nie zamkna
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk: jesli na serwerze nie mam zadnej domeny tylko adres ip to co wtedy? adres domeny jest gdzie indziej
<ironiczny> bo to nie dowody, kazdy moze sobie pisac co chce,  dlatego sa trolle
<Nerihsa> wystarczy raz, bit bo bicie. ja paranoicznie bym dal 2x
<ironiczny> Nerihsa ale podobno oni odtwarzaja dysk tak jak klucz w slusarni
<kklimonda> ironiczny: za same przechwałki to nie - ale przyda się dodatkowy dowód poszlakowy.
<Nerihsa> link or it didint happen
<ironiczny> maja moj dysk i dysk czysty i odtwarzaja go po kawalku
<kklimonda> Nerihsa: raz może nie wystarczyć
<ironiczny> kklimonda ale maja tylko dowod poszlakowy, wiec prokurator nawet nie ruszy dupa
<kklimonda> ALE odzyskanie danych z dysku raz przejechanego urandomem to już spora kasa - wątpię byś ukradł tyle, by to miało sens.
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: masz wykupiona domene ??
<SimonPHOENIX> tak
<kklimonda> a zresztą z kim ja rozmawiam
<PoKrAk> to masz 2 wyjscia albo poprze panel administracyjny przekierowywujesz domene na adres ip
<ironiczny> kklimonda no gdybym kradl na allegro to jeszcze by sie im nnie oplacalo, ale ja kradlem z ebay.us i ebay.uk
<Dreadlish> re po raz trzeci
<ironiczny> kklimonda jestem spod poznania juz pisalem na gorze
<PoKrAk> lub w panelu konfiguracyjnym zmieniasz serwer przetrzymujacy domene na swoj i konfigurujesz swojego dnsa
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk: moge skonfigurowac ns1 i ns2 ale jak, zamiast tego wpisac ip serwera?
<kklimonda> ironiczny: ja nie chcę wiedzieć skąd jesteś, ale na tym kanale nie chwal się już ile i komu nakradłeś.
<kklimonda> ironiczny: nie wnosi to nic, a tylko sprawia, że ludzie nie będą chcieli ci pomóc.
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: poczytaj o konfiguracji dnsa bedziesz wiedział
<PoKrAk> ns1 pierwszy serwer dns ns2 drugi serwer dns
<ironiczny> SimonPHOENIX dlaczego nie skorzystasz z tego - http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zaphu.com%2F2007%2F09%2F10%2Fubuntu-dns-server-guide-bind-caching-name-server-setup%2F&ei=hipdTab4Bo_A8QP19qjWCg&usg=AFQjCNFdW7_NmuK88vA5i8wNbeUK9H2s1w
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4osx9ov> (at www.google.pl)
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk: to wiem, ale jak pobrac te dane z mojego serwera gdzie nie mam domeny
<PoKrAk> ns1.mojpierwszyserwerdns.pl ns2.mojdrugiserwerdns.pl
<PoKrAk> po to tam to wpisujesz zebys miał
<ironiczny> kklimonda ok, przepraszam, w kazdym razie inne pytanie - da sie tak usunac dane z dysku i je nadpisac, zeby nie dalo sie ich odzyskac nawet majac niezliczone zrodla pieniedzy?
<PoKrAk> bierzesz sobie ns1.twojadomena.pl
<Wizard> ironiczny: oczywiście
<kklimonda> ironiczny: młotkiem
<Wizard> możesz zniszczyć dysk
<ironiczny> tak tez mozna odzyskac juz to pisalem
<ironiczny> dzieki temu odtwarzaniu na czysty nosnik
<kklimonda> ironiczny: nie można - młotkiem talerze w proszek i nic nie odzyskają
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: jak masz jeden serwer dns ograniczasz sie do ns1
<kklimonda> jeden to stanowczo za mało
<ironiczny> bo nawet byllo glosno ze koles wrzucil do fluorowodoru dysk i odzyskali
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Wizard> ironiczny: po prawdzie, to starczy szliwierka kątowa
<ironiczny> a bez niszczenia sie nie da?
<Wizard> da się, urandomem i zerem kilkanaście razy
<Dreadlish> tak.
<kklimonda> ironiczny: da się - jak będziesz wystraczająco długo zapisywał go losowymi danymi, to w końcu nic się z niego nie odczyta
<Wizard> potem możesz zrobić jedną partycję i na niej nieskończony plik z urandoma
<ironiczny> wystarczajaco = 30 razy?
<kklimonda> ironiczny: no
<ironiczny> Wizard sypniesz komenda?
<Wizard> google.com
<ironiczny> i naprzemiennie zerami tak?
<Dreadlish> dd if=/dev/urandom of=dysk
<Dreadlish> dd if=/dev/zero of=dysk
<ironiczny> czyli raz urandom raz zero
<Wizard> ta
<ironiczny> ok, to da sie zrobic, dzieki za pomoc
<kklimonda> ironiczny: musisz zrozumieć, że nas cieszy, że ty się ze strachu tam pocisz. Bo my nie lubimy złodziei
<Nerihsa> ironiczny: zainstaluj bcwipe
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk: mam 2 serwery dns przy domenie, ale jesli chce przekierowac domene na moj serwer to musze znac ns tego serwera czy co?
<kklimonda> więc nikt ci tu nie poda komend ;)
<SimonPHOENIX> bo tego wlasnie nie rozumiem
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: nie
<Nerihsa> kklimonda: zdiziwl(a?)bys sie ;o
<PoKrAk> ns1.serwertrzymajacydomene.xxxx
<ironiczny> to on
<Nerihsa> a konczy sie na a :o
<Nerihsa> w sumie ja tez
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: musisz mieć dostęp do dwóch serwerów, na których możesz umieścić wpisy ze swojej domeny. Ale to jest takie DNS 101, poczytaj o tym
<ironiczny> no ale amerykance przyjmuja damskie imiona
<ironiczny> wiec w polsce tez sie to powoli przyjmuje
<ironiczny> jan maria rokita
<ironiczny> np
<Nerihsa> meh. dzisiaj Swiatowy Dzien Kota a logo google takie same :F
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: bo albo robisz to dla przyjemności, i powinieneś się chcieć o tym nauczyć, albo to robisz dla pieniędzy, a w tym wypadku mogę ci przesłać nr konta - też bym chętnie coś zarobił.
 * PoKrAk tez moze za drobna opłatą postawic kilka dnsów
<Wizard> ironiczny: akurat drugie imię Maria ma w Europie dość długą tradycję
<ironiczny> no to jak widac mozna miec nick z a na koncu i byc facetem
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda: chce sie tego nauczyc ale ciezko mi to zrozumiec z poczatku
<ironiczny> :)
<kklimonda> Nerihsa: bo to jest zbitek pierwszej litery imienia, i nazwiska.
<Nerihsa> czyli nk, fb w ruch i CSI cie namierzy
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: jest o tym gazylion rzeczy w sieci - musisz czytać aż zrozumiesz, tylko w ten sposób zostanie to na dłużej.
<ironiczny> wiecie ze teeraz informatycy sie zeszmacili?
<ironiczny> sa takie serwisy z nazwa freelance w domenie
<kklimonda> Nerihsa: ale dzięki temu nie będę miał kiedyś problemu, że ktoś powiąże mojego nicka z moją osobą, i zobaczy jakie głupoty pisałem - podpisuję się pod tym co piszę swoim nazwiskiek, więc muszę uważać na to co piszę.
<ironiczny> i tam np biora zlecenia napisania przegladarki internetowej za piwo
<ironiczny> to chyba troche tanio
<SimonPHOENIX> http://linux.howto.pl/artykuly,linux-20-27-0.html to jest dobry material?
<kklimonda> ironiczny: niektórzy piszą za darmo
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: dałem ci linka na priv
<Nerihsa> ironiczny: generalnie to gimnazjalisci
<Nerihsa> co postawia CMS za 50zl i sie ciesza
<ironiczny> ale skoro zobowiazuja sie napisac przegladarke to chyba maja jakas wiedze w ktora zainwestowali czas
<kklimonda> ironiczny: wiedza jest warta dokładnie tyle, za ile jesteś w stanie ją sprzedać.
<ironiczny> standardow w sieci jest od ch^ja i nawet wiecej, obecnie zadna przegladarka nie przechodzi sputnika
<Nerihsa> pisanie przegladarek toz to przyjemnosc
<kklimonda> ironiczny: napisanie przeglądarki www to parę godzin roboty.
<ironiczny> no to czemu zadna nie przechodiz sputnika
<Nerihsa> tak powstal IE ;d
<ironiczny> albo maja takie lagi na acid3
<ironiczny> Nerihsa i firefox
<kklimonda> ironiczny: no ale nie o taką przegląðarkę chodzi temu, kto zamawia ją na stronach z freelance w nazwie
<kklimonda> ironiczny: jak ktoś kupuje przeglądarkę za cenę piwa, to dostanie przeglądarkę o jakości jednego piwa.
<ironiczny> no chyba ze tak
<kklimonda> można ją w Qt napisać, z użyciem QtWebkit w parę godzin
<ironiczny> ale widzialem tez zlecenia na napisanie stronki do jakiegos tam skryptu randkowego, zdaje sie edarling i ktos to wykonal za 20 zl
<ironiczny> no to juz jednak jest szalenie tanio jak za skomplikowana strone z gora grafik
<ironiczny> poza tym czasem pijesz piwo ktorego smak jest tak dobry ze zrobisz wszystko dla niego :D
<ironiczny> takie piwo to irlandzki guiness
<ironiczny> xD
<kklimonda> ironiczny: ew. było to zlecenie napisania skryptu dla serwisu randkowego - gdzie napisanie zapewne skończyło się na wykorzystaniu gotowego rozwiązania.
<kklimonda> ale to znów nie na temat
<ironiczny> to a propos piwa
<ironiczny> czyli tej ceny
<ironiczny> a juz wracajac
<SimonPHOENIX> 217.97.16.52 	www.howto.pl 	www ---- w tym artykule jest to w hosts, gdzie www.howto.pl bedzie moja domena na innym serwerze a ip takie samo jak ip serwera bez domeny?
<ironiczny> to i tak sporo roboty jak na 20 zl
<ironiczny> rownie dobrze mozna komus odprowadzic 10 koszykow w realu w okolo 15 minut
<ironiczny> i tez masz 20 zl
<kklimonda> ironiczny: ale zdobywasz doświadczenie w zawodzie
<kklimonda> i punky w serwisie
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: nie
<kklimonda> szukaj dalej
<ironiczny> tak i odprowadzasz od tego podatek i zus zeby miec emeryture ;)
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: czytaj i staraj sie zrozumiec jak działa dns
<ironiczny> bycie informatykiem to sie oplaca tylko jak sam cos wymyslasz i kosisz na tym kase :D
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: skoro masz już domenę, to domena ma wpisane jakie serwery NS są dla niej autoratywne.
<ironiczny> mialem znajomego ktory sie zajmowal fxp
<ironiczny> i sprzedawal ludziom sshelle, to zarobil na tym 1000 zl w rok
<ironiczny> prawdopodobnie gdyby poswiecil 100 zl na inwestycje w cez w tamtym okresie, to zarobilby 2 tys w ten rok
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: więc musisz na pierwszym z nich zrobić odpowiednie wpisy.
<BlessJah> mam znajomego ktory sprzedaje ludziom shelle
<BlessJah> zarobil na tym 15 tysiecy w dwa lata
<PoKrAk> hmm serwer wolny mam moze komuś shella sprzedać ??:)
<ironiczny> i od razu ma podatek oplacony i kase na zus
<kklimonda> 15k w dwa lata to przecież żadne pieniądze
<Nerihsa> mam znajomego shella ktory sprzrdaje ludzi, zarabia 3000000 w miesiac
<ironiczny> BlessJah no to jak widac roznie to wyglada
<kklimonda> takim serwerem trzeba się opiekować
<kklimonda> aktualizować
<ironiczny> ja mowie jak mial ten moj ziomek
<BlessJah> kklimonda: masz ignore na ironicznego?
<PoKrAk> i tak to robie :)
<kklimonda> robić za support użytkownikom
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tak, w głowie
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ja wlasnie wbilem i widze ze nic sie nie zmienilo
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: więc masz już domenę, czy jej nie masz?
<PoKrAk> jeno trza było by na nim od nowa system postawić i skonfigurowc
<BlessJah> ide sobie, niech ktos mnie zawola jak bedzie horyzont czysty
<PoKrAk> i ew dnsa skonfigurować na nim
<ironiczny> a zreszta sa jeszcze inne metody zarabiania, niedawno widzialem ze na hackforums.net ktos oddawal konta master reseller do hostgatora - calkowicie darmowe, a chyba kazdy kupi za zalozmy 1 dolar na miesiac hosting bez zadnych limitow...
<SimonPHOENIX> <kklimonda> mam domene
<SimonPHOENIX> i wpisane tam 2 nsy
<univac> man dns
<gjm> ale macie ruch dzisiaj ;p
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: no więc musisz teraz na pierwszym z tych NSów dodać swoją domenę
<kklimonda> ironiczny: to nie są metody zarabiania
<PoKrAk> utworz plikzony dla domeny dodaj wpis w konfiguracje resetuj dnsa i masz
<SimonPHOENIX> no wlasnie tam gdzie mam serwer nie mam domeny
<SimonPHOENIX> a tam gdzie mam domene nie mam serwera mozna powiedziec
<ironiczny> kklimonda odsprzedajjesz komus dostep do hostingu ktory nie ma limitow - zarabiasz
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: no ale tam nie musisz mieć domeny, tam musisz mieć dostęp by dodać swoją domenę
<ironiczny> konto do odsprzedazy jest darmowe, zaznaczylem to
<SimonPHOENIX> na serwerze masz na mysli gdzie mam dane?
<SimonPHOENIX> czyli musze virtualhost zrobic najpierw?
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: czy ty rozumiesz jak to działa ??
<SimonPHOENIX> nie
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego tu jestem
<PoKrAk> to nie ma o czym rozmawiac
<PoKrAk> musisz zrozumiec jak to działa wtedy mozna rozmawiac
<PoKrAk> poczytaj o konfiguracji i o działaniu dns
<ironiczny> Wizard mozesz mi raz jeszcze napisac te komende do dd na urandom?
<kklimonda> ironiczny: no a skąd ci ktoś da konto darmowe, do odsprzedania? za dwa-trzy miesiące ktoś je usunie, a ty założysz kolejną firmę-krzak
<ironiczny> dysk to /dev/sda
<PoKrAk> wtedy konfiguracja juz pojdzie gładko jak załapiesz
<ironiczny> kklimonda no nie wiem skad ten ktos to ma, w kazdym razie pokazuja sie takie konta czy tego chce czy nie, dalem adres, mozna sprawdzic ze nie klamie
<ironiczny> master reseller za darmo na hostgatorze
<ironiczny> no mozna tez chodzic po lesie z mieczem i kamerzysta discovery i tez bedziesz na tym zarabial, tylko jak cie waz w dupe ugryzie to juz gorzej
<kklimonda> ironiczny: to nie jest zarabianie pieniędzy, a robienie wałków - mniej więcej w tej samej okolicy co twoje okradanie ludzi na ebay. EOT
<ironiczny> w porzadku, to znajdz inna metode na zarabianie normalnych pieniedzy (minimum 25000 na rok), jako informatyk
<ironiczny> i bedzie EOT
<jacekowski> ironiczny: kradzione
<BlessJah> kklimonda: on tutaj po porade w sprawie pracy?
<jacekowski> ironiczny: albo cos rownie glupiego
<ironiczny> jacekowski zaraz dam ci adres tego tematu
<jacekowski> znam takie spary
<jacekowski> sprawy
<jacekowski> to sa kradzione konta
<jacekowski> albo zaplacone kradzionymi kartami
<jacekowski> ew. to sa darmowe konta
<jacekowski> cos w stylu free60 z ovh
<univac> co to w ogole za tematy z przedszkola?
<univac> [15:28] < ironiczny> w porzadku, to znajdz inna metode na zarabianie normalnych pieniedzy (minimum 25000 na rok), jako informatyk
<univac> lol
<jacekowski> 25k na rok nie jest normalne
<jacekowski> tyle to sprzataczka w supermarkecie zarabia
<ironiczny> no ok, ale tez nie rabne miliarda na rok
<ironiczny> wiec niech bedzie chocby to 25k
<jacekowski> to idz na sprzataczke
<univac> idz na dwor sie przejdz
<jacekowski> bo ty w chwili obecnej nie masz pojecia na tyle zeby nawet 25k zarabiac jako informatyk
<ironiczny> nie musze, bo mi to nie jest potrzebne, ja wole okradac ludzi, bo tylko idiote mozna okrasc
<ironiczny> madrzy ludzie nie daja sie okradac
<kklimonda> dobra, starczy tej zabawy.
<jacekowski> nie bedziesz chyba sam siebie okradal
<univac> czasem mi wstyd ze mam ubuntu ;]
<jacekowski> jej
<jacekowski> ale ty brzydki
<jacekowski> z wroclawia idiota
<gjm> kklimonda++
<marcin_> cześć, mam problem, przy aktualizacji wyszło mi "Wygląda to na błąd oprogramowania w aptdeamon, oprogramowaniu pozwalającym na instalowanie/usuwanie oprogramowania i przeprowadzania innych zadań związanych z zarządzaniem pakietami. Proszę zgłosić ten błąd na stronie http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug i spróbować ponownie."
<Dreadlish> "przy aktualizacji"
<kklimonda> marcin_: przy aktualizacji czego?
<Dreadlish> problem solved
<kklimonda> marcin_: z 10.04 do 10.10?
<marcin_> niee
<marcin_> w menedżerze aktualizacji
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> marcin_: cos wiecej pisze?
<marcin_> tylko "szczegóły"
<marcin_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<marcin_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 179, in _process_transaction
<marcin_>     self.commit_packages(*self.trans.packages)
<marcin_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 227, in commit_packages
<marcin_>     self._commit_changes()
<marcin_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 738, in _commit_changes
<marcin_>     self._cache.commit(fetch_progress, inst_progress)
<jacekowski> nie na kanal
<marcin_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/deprecation.py", line 98, in deprecated_function
<marcin_>     return func(*args, **kwds)
<jacekowski> pastebin.com
<marcin_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 427, in commit
<marcin_>     res = self.install_archives(pm, install_progress)
<jacekowski> kklimonda: banuj
<marcin_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/deprecation.py", line 98, in deprecated_function
<marcin_>     return func(*args, **kwds)
<marcin_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 394, in install_archives
<marcin_>     install_progress.finish_update()
<ju-rek> następny mONdry
<kklimonda> w sumie +q powinno być
<kklimonda> zapominam
<BlessJah> kklimonda: w koncu
<ironiczny2> lol
<BlessJah> kklimonda: w sumie az mnie dziwi ze tyle godzin siedzial
<ironiczny2> przeciez jest miliard sposobow na obejscie bana
<univac> lol
<jacekowski> kklimonda: po idencie go
<BlessJah> ironiczny2: tutaj nie chodzi o to zeby ci zablokowac mozliwosc wejscia
<ironiczny2> wlacznie z obejsciem +i
<univac> jak umiesz hakowac juz
<univac> to zhakuj mbank!
<jacekowski> kklimonda: identa zbanuj
<jacekowski> *!*4fbe7095@*
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ten ident to i tak jest ip
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gateway/web/freenode/ip.79.190.112.149 tutaj nie ma ip?
<kklimonda> oidp
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> ale to od razu zbanuje reszte web->irc
<jacekowski> ktoer on uzyje
<BlessJah> univac: 25k na ocbhodzeniu banów moze by wyciagnal
<kklimonda> ach, ma to sens - zakładając, że inne web->irc z tego korzystają
<jacekowski> korzystaja
<BlessJah> korzystaja
<univac> haha
<winter> kickbana się szybciej pisze niż szukanie kolejnego sposobu na onbejście bana
<marcin_> ok, http://pastebin.com/rJk9Sk9a
<marcin_> proszę
<qermit> najszybciej robi sie remove a potem przekierowanie na kanal smieciowy
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde, mam nowy serwer ale nie wiem jak ten dns zrobic :/ https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/dns-configuration.html forwarders to sa numery ip ns1 i ns2?
<kklimonda> marcin_: zobacz czy ci w tle nie działa jakiś apt, albo dpkg, i spróbuj ponownie
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: domena ma wpisane przynajmniej dwa serwery NS, które ją obsługują
<marcin_> kklimonda, jak to sprawdzić?
<kklimonda> marcin_: ps aux |grep apt
<kklimonda> ps aux |grep dpkg
<kklimonda> ew. lsof |grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX_: domena ma wpisane przynajmniej dwa serwery NS, które ją obsługują
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: masz do nich dostęp - albo roota, albo dostęp do panelu jakiegoś?
<Dreadlish> dobra
<SimonPHOENIX_> mam dostep do panelu domeny i do roota serwera
<Dreadlish> trza zmęczyć pcreapi
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX_: jaki serwer jest ustawiony jako NS dla domeny?
<marcin_> kklimonda, 2606  0.0  0.0   5168   748 pts/2    S+   15:42   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<SimonPHOENIX_> ns3.binero.se i ns4.binero.se
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX_: to się zaloguj na panel binero.se, i tam poszukaj jak się domeny konfiguruje - to nie nic z Ubuntu wspólnego
<SimonPHOENIX_> no wlasnie serwer ktory wykupilem i ktory chce podlaczyc pod te domene jest pod ubuntu
<SimonPHOENIX_> gdzie indziej
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX_: ale masz wpisy NS do serwerów binero, więc domenę konfigurujesz przez ich panel.
<SimonPHOENIX_> no tak, tylko co tam wpisac w nameserver wtedy?
<SimonPHOENIX_> zaden z artykulow takiego przypadku nie opisuje
<kklimonda> marcin_: no to sprobuj ponownie
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX_: musisz sprawdzić dokumentację na binero.so - wszystko tam będzie opisane (a przynajmniej powinno)
<marcin_> kklimonda, 2625  0.0  0.0   5168   752 pts/2    S+   15:47   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<marcin_> czyli tylko godzina się zmieniła
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX_: ale nie stawiasz bind na swoim serwerze
<SimonPHOENIX_> uff, wiec jak mniej wiecej to bedzie dzialac w tym przypadku?
<Enlik> marcin_: to akurat znalazło proces grep, co tu trzeba pominąć - innymi słowy, nic nie znalazło
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX_: będziesz konfigurował domenę korzystając z panelu dostarczonego przez binero.se
<marcin_> czyli nic nie znalazło... zastanawiam się, może na forum napiszę posta
<kklimonda> marcin_: a ps aux|grep apt ?
<Enlik> Co to za probram tak ładnie failuje?
<Enlik> *program
<kklimonda> marcin_: ew. zrestartuj program, albo komputer - coś zdaje się trzymać blokadę apta albo dpkg
<kklimonda> Enlik: aptdeamon
<Enlik> kklimonda: do obsługi odnośników apt: czy szto?
<kklimonda> to może być synaptic, jakiś apt albo aptitude, albo dpkg czeka na odpowiedź
<marcin_> z apt to samo tylko że z końcówką apt
<Enlik> lsof |grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock → to trzeba zobaczyć
<marcin_> aktualnie mam tylko operę i xchata
<kklimonda> Enlik: to własnie nie działa
<kklimonda> Enlik: aptdaemon to program który udostępnia część opcji apt dla użytkowników którzy nie mają roota
<kklimonda> Enlik: a przy okazji daje DBusowe api, integrację z policy kit, i parę innych rzeczy
<kklimonda> marcin_: no to zamknij program
<kklimonda> marcin_: i w terminalu wpisz sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kklimonda> marcin_: i powiedz, czy poszło
<fi9o> (:
<fi9o> Co psujemy?
<marcin_> ok
<Enlik> Aha, dzięki - niemniej wydaje mi się, że packagekit by wystarczylo zamiast tego demona, ale co ja tam wiem ;)
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie wystarcza - dlatego powstał aptdaemon
<fi9o> packagekit command not found - to chyba by wytarczylo
<fi9o> Ale nie polatane
<kklimonda> Enlik: packagekit na przykład bardzo wolno przeszukuje pakiety
<fi9o> bo dawalo userowi prawa roota i instalowalo co sie chcialo
<fi9o> :)
<Enlik> I do wszystkiego trzba komunikacji miedzy procesami - uch - jak dobrze zrobiony klient, to w jednym jak jest dziala szybiej
<kklimonda> fi9o: to wszystko kwestia ustawień. aptdaemon też można ustawić by każdy instalował co chciał
<Enlik> fi9o: kwestya konfiguracji ;)
<kklimonda> fi9o: packagekit tak samo - Fedora w pewnym momencie go tak skonfigurowała, że każdy mógł instalować - ale to nie jest dziura w packagekit
<kklimonda> fi9o: i packagekit nie daje praw roota
<Enlik> Potem się z tego wycofali, bo ludzie narzekali
<fi9o> kklimonda: command not found byl okreslany jako dziura
<fi9o> To by bylo fajne
<kklimonda> żadne z tych narzędzi nie udostępnia w ogóle praw roota
<fi9o> Ale jakby wszystko co instalowane przez usera odbywalo sie w obrebie $HOME
<fi9o> I nie ingerowalo w system host
<fi9o> No i dac jakies ograniczenia by jakas lajza nie miala np kompilatorow.
<fi9o> dostajesz shell a masz na nim co chcesz Ty.
<fi9o> do tego wlaczyc w grsec nosserv by nie mozna serwerow odpalac ;)
<fi9o> mniam mniam sie rozmarzylem :)
<fi9o> Pora zejsc na ziemie :)
<kklimonda> grsec na desktopie? fuj
<fi9o> kklimonda: ja mam :)
<fi9o> kklimonda: Ale to standard w kernelu PLD.
<fi9o> Moge oczywiscie wrzucic jakis kernel-vanilla i nie miec lat, ale mi to nie przeszkadza.
<fi9o> Nie jest skonfigurowany, wiec nie blokuje mi nic.
<kklimonda> no więc po co przepłacać ;)
<kklimonda> ja zawsze widziałem jedno zastosowanie dla grsec - różnej maści dzielone hostingi, i shellownie
<kklimonda> a poza tym to meh - sztuka dla sztuki
<fi9o> kklimonda: :) Ja nic nie przeplacam. Standardowy kernel mam i w nim jest grsec :)
<fi9o> Standardowy dla PLD.
<fi9o> Ale mnie na flejm wzielo :)
<fi9o> Moze lepiej pojde zaraz na tv.
<marcin_> kklimonda, podziałało
<marcin_> :)
<marcin_> tylko teraz mam inny problem
<Enlik> :S
<Dreadlish> e?
<Enlik> Taki proszek do prania?
<marcin_> zauważyłem, że odkąd bawiłem się wczoraj w opcjach rozdzielczości monitora to ładuje mi przy starcie panele nawigacyjne w 4 sekundy(!)
<marcin_> można to jakoś cofnąć?
<SimonPHOENIX_> <kklimonda> skonfigurowalem, teraz musze czekac na przeladowanie serwerow dns?
<kklimonda> tak
<BlessJah> SimonPHOENIX_: zacznij wpisywac moj nick i wcisnij tab
<BlessJah> SimonPHOENIX_: zrobiłeś to?
<SimonPHOENIX_> BlessJah, tak, dalem rade
<SimonPHOENIX_> teraz kolejny part, email na serwerze
<SimonPHOENIX_> ale nie widac zmian jeszcze dlatego pytam czy trzeba czekac na przeladowanie dns-ow
<SimonPHOENIX_> kiedy dns-y sie przeladuja, to bede mogl korzystac z domeny np piotrek.se jako mail@piotrek.se na moim serwerze tez?
<kklimonda> jeżeli wszystko dobrze ustawiłeś, to tak.
<SimonPHOENIX_> kklimonda, jaka paczke musze zainstalowac zeby miec jakis wzgledny mail serwer?
<SimonPHOENIX_> wiem ze jest sporo
<SimonPHOENIX_> ale o jakis dobry pytam
<kklimonda> dovecot-postfix da ci sensowne minimum
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> znowu wiki archa pomaga mi nie przy nim
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ja mam archa
<BlessJah> uzywam wiki gentoo
<BlessJah> i handbooka fbsd
<BlessJah> xD
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> a ja szukam xineramy
<Dreadlish> lub czegokolwiek do monitorów szt 2
<SimonPHOENIX_> kklimonda, a nie sendmail?
<Psotnick> kurcz, wczoraj aktualizację robiłem a dzisiaj jest już nowa :D
<Psotnick> SimonPHOENIX_: nie, bo się EMacs'em włamać można
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX_: nie
<Dreadlish> kurde
<karmelek> zna sie kto na prawie autorskim?
<karmelek> SimonPHOENIX_: postfix z dovecotem i paroma bajerami daje rade
<karmelek> i jest fajny tut do tego na necie
<dKc> siema
<Dreadlish> dKc: 0
<Dreadlish> o/*
<dKc> czy jest taki debugger, ktory wyswietla zawartosc wszystkich zaalokowanych zmiennych?
<Dreadlish> nie sądze
<dKc> uzywales gdb?
<Dreadlish> ta
<SimonPHOENIX_> karmelek, jakimi bajerami?
<Matan[M]> bry
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<SimonPHOENIX_> kurde, czemu mi sie zainstalowala starsza wersja mysql po update?
<kklimonda> wątpię
<SimonPHOENIX_> jaka macie wersje mysql na najnowszej dystrybucji ubuntu?
<en0x> 5.1
<lisu_> w mint debian edition też jest 5.1 jakby cie to interesowało
<em> haha wow!
<em> I don't even speak Polish but I could tell he probably said, "Which version of mysql comes with the Ubuntu distribution?"
<Dreadlish> em: yup
<Dreadlish> taką starą?
<Dreadlish> ja w archu mam 5.5.5
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> a nawet 5.5.9
<shpaq> bleeding edge wcale nie jest takie dobre
<winter> em: cool
<SimonPHOENIX_> mam nadzieje ze w tej wersji juz chodzi podwojne group by
<SimonPHOENIX_> sie okaze
<winter> shpaq: nie na serwer
<winter> dlatego arch się nie nadaje na dobry serwer
<karmelek> SimonPHOENIX_: antyspamy, szyfrowanie
<shpaq> nie nadaje się
<karmelek> shpaq: do czego
<SimonPHOENIX__> rewrite mi nie dziala, co jest :/
<karmelek> pewnie nie umiesz skonfigurowac :P
 * karmelek dochodzi do wniosku ze praca dla organizacji religijnych jest finansowo oplacalna ale niebywale upierdliwa
<jacekowski> ministrantem zostales?
<karmelek> jacekowski: wez... robie dla czarnych rozna robote z IT
<karmelek> tylko ze ludzie z organizacji katolickich maja specyfczne pojecie o swiecie
<Matan[M]> karmelek: lol, jesteś niewolnikiem czarnucha :D
<karmelek> robisz dla nich projekt, a im sie wydaje ze w tym powinienes jeszcze z tym do drukarni zasuwac i przyniesc gotowe
<karmelek> Matan[M]: akurat z ksiezmi sie fajnie wspolpracuje
<Matan[M]> karmelek: ministrant jesteś czy gej że lubisz
<karmelek> Matan[M]: ciekawe doswiadczenia masz ;]
 * Matan[M] jebie kościół
<Matan[M]> sry, Kościół
<Matan[M]> budynki akurat niektóre są fajne
<Matan[M]> btw, nawet nie wiem czy chrzczony byłem
<karmelek> hmm, nie wiem jak dawniej bylo - teraz jakis papier chyba rodzice dostaja
<Matan[M]> uj wie
<Matan[M]> uj mnie to boli
<karmelek> wolny kraj ;]
<polacyrobacy> a tam
<polacyrobacy> generalnie to na kulu są jakieś kierunki informatyczne
<polacyrobacy> więc możesz potem zostać ojcem administratorem czy coś :f
<ania> dziendobry
<polacyrobacy> brzmi prawie tak dobrze jak biskup generał.
<polacyrobacy> herzlich willkommen
<ania> zimmer frei
<firemark> karmelek: że co? czarny ksiądz ?
<karmelek> polacyrobacy: beda userzy przychodzic i w pierscien calowac? :P
<polacyrobacy> karmelek: mnie by tam sie podobało
<polacyrobacy> [;
<polacyrobacy> wprowadza odpowiedni nastrój pracy.
<karmelek> niech znaja swoja pozycje :P
<polacyrobacy> dokładnie tak.
<Matan[M]> `g I need girls for Double Penetration
<Przekliniak> Matan[M]: Teen double fucking, double penetration, double vaginal ...: <http://www.hotdreamteen.com/>
<Matan[M]> Przekliniak: THX
<polacyrobacy> ... :f
<Pabl0Escobar> Matan[M]: zaraz polecisz
<Matan[M]> Pabl0Escobar: why?
<karmelek> for money
<Pabl0Escobar> Matan[M]: za Przekliniaka
<Matan[M]> Pabl0Escobar: no wai dude
<Matan[M]> i have broken google finder ;X
<Pabl0Escobar> Matan[M]: wai wai dude
<Matan[M]> Pabl0Escobar: que?
<Matan[M]> Pabl0Escobar: dude relax, that was for fun
<julek> Pabl0Escobar: zostaw, to jeszcze dziecko;)
<dKc> ema ludzie
<dKc> wiecie moze czy mozna skrakowac avasta na linuxa?:P
<Matan[M]> dKc: można
<dKc> gdzie moge serial znalezc?
<Matan[M]> dKc: ale nie pytaj jak ;P ja nie mam u siebie antvira od czasów XP
<ania> jak dostac opa?
<Matan[M]> dKc: app do generowania kluczy był
<dKc> Matan[M]: mi sie cos dzieje i chce zainstalowac
<julek> tez bym wlasnie chcial...:(
<kklimonda> dKc: po co ci avast, jak masz darmowego clamav?
<Matan[M]> ania: musz zrobic przyjemność ChanServowi i wychwalać go
<Matan[M]> jak cię polubi to da
<kklimonda> dKc: jak chcesz avasta, to za niego zapłać
<Dreadlish> :D
<ania> lepiej powiedzcie gdzie trzeba zaplacic i ile
<Matan[M]> gdzieś go miałem w szpargałach, ale poleciał do binarnego raju wraz z płonącym dyskiem
<dKc> o juz mam
<dKc> kklimonda: nie wiem jak odinstalowac go :>
 * Matan[M] zostało do ściągnięcia jeszcze 60mb i będzie full aktualizacja dla Wii :D
<julek> iksde
<Matan[M]> o Q2... jeszcze zostało update dla DSiXL...
<julek> Wizard: ping
<kklimonda> dKc: ja też nie
<saleta82> Witam wszystkich
<saleta82> mam pytanko
<saleta82> jak ustawić żeby po spuszczeniu okna na pasek żeczywiście tam było?
<karmelek> ania: opy sa za darmo
<karmelek> trzeba sobie tylko wlaczyc
<Pabl0Escobar> RZeczywiście !!
<karmelek> Pabl0Escobar: jak to szlo? /part enable-op
<Pabl0Escobar> karmelek: dokładnie
<Enlik> Rzeczywiście rzekłbym
<dKc> dobryy, wirusow mi nie wykryaw
<saleta82> chłopaki pomocy
<karmelek> wtf
<polacyrobacy> saleta82: włącz aplet?
<Pabl0Escobar> saleta82: 997,998,999 - tam pomogą
<saleta82> pierwszy raz używam komunikatora wie proszę jaśniej :-)
 * karmelek ozywil sie
<Pabl0Escobar> karmelek: hola senior :D
<saleta82> nie o taką pomoc chodzi
<karmelek> to o jaka
<Enlik> saleta82: że jak minimalizujesz okno, to ma się pojawić na dole? I generalnie nie ma na dole przycisków do przełączania się między oknami?
<Pabl0Escobar> karmelek: usta usta
<Ciaho> powiedzcie uzywał ktoś ubuntu z pendriva?
<polacyrobacy> estoy usando el internet :f
<Enlik> O, to ja chetny (chyba)
<karmelek> Pabl0Escobar: tylo dla kobiet ;P
<bikstopa> kto chce zobaczyc mojego wykladowce od materialoznastwa? :p
<polacyrobacy> Ciaho: a po co pytasz?
<Ciaho> bo dysk mi padł
<Ciaho> i myśle ile pociągnie z pendriva
<crusty> "/part enable-op"
<Ciaho> czy sie nie zajedzie zbyt szybko
<saleta82> dokładnie
<crusty> a nie /join #5,0
<crusty> ? ;]
<julek> crusty: o/
<Enlik> saleta82: prawy przycisk myszy na panelu i dodaj jakiś tam aplet - nie pametam nazwy,nie mam GNOME - przyciski okien czy coś tam z oknami zapewne
<polacyrobacy> kto wie, rzekomo te pamięci mimo wszystko jakiś porządny czas przeżywają
<crusty> julek: o/
<polacyrobacy> zresztą, dyski tanie są :f
<Enlik> Tanie? niejedno piwo kosztują :/
<polacyrobacy> to prawda.
<gjm> już mi się wszystko myli przez tego virtualbox'a
<Ciaho> pendrive tańszy :S
<dKc> cze gjm
<Ciaho> i myśle czy by SSD nie brać
<gjm> ema dKc
<Dreadlish> drogie
<polacyrobacy> drogie i bez sensu
<Enlik> Jak SSD, to z rozkładaniem zapisu przypuszczam ;s
<polacyrobacy> dyski mają być pojemne
<polacyrobacy> małe, drogie ssd < tanie, duże hdd :f
<dKc> Dreadlish: o/
<Dreadlish> dKc: o/
<Ciaho> ale odporne na wstrząsy i sie nie grzeje jak hdd
<polacyrobacy> Ciaho: rzucasz komputerem?
<Ciaho> nie i laptopem
<saleta82> wielkie dzięki Enlik
<polacyrobacy> jak nie rzucasz to przeżyje.
<saleta82> pomogło
<Ciaho> jeden umrzył
<dKc> dzis se myslalem o emulatorze pcsx2, ciekawe jak oni to pisza
<natalka> siema
<Ciaho> a w kompie mam dość miejsca że i laptopa obdziele przez siec jak by brakło
<Ciaho> Combined HD Space (Free/Total): 908.55 GB / 1006.04 GB
<polacyrobacy> Ciaho: to może i jest jakiś sens w tym ssd, jak ci nie szkoda złota
<polacyrobacy> ale ja nie wierze w ich żywotność mimo wszystko.
<Enlik> saleta82: proszem
<Ciaho> zanim uzbieram na dysk to pewnie wydłużą żywotność i cena spadnie
<saleta82> dopiero zaczynam zabawę z ubuntu więc pewnie często będe zadawał głupie pytania
<Enlik> \o/
<dKc> saleta82: bez krępacji, może i ja się czegoś nauczę :)
<Enlik> Jej, drogie jak pierun
<dKc> ej jest jakas porywnywarka kodow na necie?
<dKc> bo znalazlem takie cos
<dweller> istnieje w ogóle jakiś czytnik dokumentów .doc?
<dweller> nie edytor tylko sam czytnik ;s
<dKc> http://code.google.com/p/pcsx2/source/diff?spec=svn4297&r=4297&format=side&path=/trunk/pcsx2/gui/AppConfig.cpp
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/66snsbz> (at code.google.com)
<dKc> dweller: writer
<dweller> oo?
<Matan[M]> Ciaho: już nie lepiej kupić baya na dysk?
<Enlik> O, fajne diffy robi
<dweller> ja chcem sam czytnik bo ktoś niewyedukowany rzuca na sieć syf w docach i docxach ;s
<Ciaho> baya?
<Matan[M]> do ThinkPadów albo Asusów serii B takie dają
<Enlik> dweller: catdoc :F
<Matan[M]> Ciaho: przeciwwstrząsowe
<Ciaho> hmm
<Enlik> Coś tam jeszcze kiedys było
<Ciaho> teraz dysk tak czy siak trzeba nowy
<Ciaho> 190 bad sectorów
<dKc> avast mi znalazl wirusa w pliku .exe :D
<dKc> lol
<Ciaho> opóźnienia 20000ms i prądkość odczytu/zapisu 120kB/s
<Ciaho> :S
<Matan[M]> Ciaho: ssd kosztuje w uj dużo, a jeżeli nie przewidujesz rzucać maszyną po ścianach, jeździć po nim czy upuszczać z 2 piętra to nie sądzę żeby się pyliło
<dKc> Enlik: co fajne diffy robi?
<Enlik> dKc: to co ktoś odnośnik wyżej dał
<dKc> google code?
<Enlik> Nom, jakieś takie czytelne mi się wydało
<dKc> to ja :>
<dweller> Matan[M]: ssd rekompensuje cenę wydajnością
<dKc> no wlasnie
<dKc> da sie tam 2 kody wlozyc i je porywnywac?
<saleta82> a powiedzcie czy 180 mb ramu może tak mulić że chce do windowsa
<Ciaho> a jak wydłuzyć żywotność tego pena? cache przeglądarki wrzuciłem już do ramu
<Enlik> No, jak wrzucisz kod, potem go zmodyfikujesz
<Ciaho> jeszcze macie jakieś pomysły?
<jacekowski> Ciaho: jaki fs
<Ciaho> usb creator chyba ext4 ustawił
<dweller> Ciaho: slax ładuje sie w całości do pamięci ;s
<Dreadlish> Ciaho: daj jakis fs bez journalingu, nie wrzucaj tam swapa i /tmp
<Enlik> saleta82: 180? Chyba Win98
<Matan[M]> dweller: aj tam aj tam ;P
<Ciaho>  /tmp w ramie siedzi
<Enlik> W ramie od rowera
<saleta82> mam starego laptopa
<dKc> o jakis konkurs google code :>
<jacekowski> Ciaho: ustaw commita zamiast na 5 sekund to na 600
<jacekowski> Ciaho: ustaw writebacka dosyc wysoko
<saleta82> dużo przeszedł
<jacekowski> Ciaho: i powinno byc ok
<saleta82> tylko tyle się ostało
<Ciaho> jacekowski: jakiś link? :S
<Enlik> saleta82: oj, na takim GNOME nie ma sensu, lepiej jakąś lekką dystrybucję, lekki menadżer okien i lekkie programy...
<jacekowski> Ciaho: nie
<jacekowski> Ciaho: /proc/sys/vm
<jacekowski> Ciaho: a commit to opcja do montowania
<jacekowski> commit=600
<dweller> Matan[M]: Corsair F60 60GB kosztuje 425zł, to nie jest jakoś dużo
<saleta82> Enlik mógł bym jakoś przejść na prywatną rozmowę?
<ania> dysk za 425?
<Matan[M]> dweller: 60gb, no thx, już więcej miałem pojemności dostępnej 5 lat temu
<Dreadlish> za 425 to ja moge sobie kilka tb kupić =.=
<Enlik> saleta82: no dobra
<Matan[M]> dweller: jak mówiłem, jak nie będzie się wykorzystywało dysku do rzucania o ściany to ssd nie jest potrzebny, wystarcZy bay anty wstrząsowy
<ania> a 425 to bylby 1tb zwykly
<dweller> 1tb kosztuje 250zł
<ania> 312zl 2tb zwyklego :P
<ania> a co ty bedziesz na tym ssd robic....? :D
<ania> do otwarzania porno takich predkosci nie wykorzystasz :D
<dweller> będę oglądać internet w absolutnej ciszy
<jacekowski> ssd tanie sa powolne
<Matan[M]> dweller: to sobie wytłum sprzęt
<jacekowski> wolniejsze od zwyklych hdd
<ania> liczy sie wielkosc nie jak szybki jest ;P
<dweller> jacekowski: a któ mówi o tanich?
<Dreadlish> oni
<Matan[M]> ania: nie liczy się wielkość a technika ;A
<jacekowski> dweller: jak kupujesz drogie to mozesz rownie dobrze raida kupic
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: nie prawda
<dweller> jacekowski: do laptopa 13,3"?
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: technike zawsze mozna poprawic
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: a cegła na sznurku służy do powiększania penisa ;P
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: jak masz wielkosc mala to nawet dobra technika cie nie uratuje
<dweller> ania: mam dysk zewnętrzny w laptopie spokojnie mi 40GB by wystarczyło
<dweller> ania: dysk zew. 1TB
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: nie zauważyłem żeby któraś narzekała ;A
<Dreadlish> ja na 30gb to mp3 trzymam bo nic więcej się nie zmieści :D
 * Matan[M] ma 80gb i mu się już zapchał
<dweller> Dreadlish: mp3 to na odtwarzaczu sie trzyma ;s
<Dreadlish> dweller: ażebym go jeszcze piosiadał
<dweller> to se kup :>
<Matan[M]> dweller: mp3 na odtwarzaczu mp3, video na odtwarzaczu video, pornosy na odtwarzaczu pornosów...
<Dreadlish> dweller: ażebym jeszcze kase posiadał :D
<Matan[M]> jak chcesz rozdrabniać problemy i masz kasę...
<dweller> Matan[M]: mój odtwarza wszystko, nie widze problemów?
<ania> bo taka prawda ssd ...ok ale tylko na system 16-max32 gb a po co wiekszy ? co ty bedziesz na tym robic....lubisz w ciszy siedziec? to kup ten 2 tb za 312zl a na allegro wydaj kolejne 5 zl i kup sobie zatyczki do uszu i tyle
<Matan[M]> dweller: problemem jest głupie, najpierw robiono wszystko w jednym a teraz wszystko osobno
<Skrzyp> re
<Dreadlish> poza tym dzisiejsze dyski są na tyle ciche że bardzo głośno chodzą....
<Dreadlish> nie przesadzajmy kurde
<Dreadlish> już głośniejszy jest odłączony wentylator od procka od dobrego 5400rpm
<Matan[M]> dweller: nie obejrzysz filmu na DVD na netbooku bo nie masz napędu, więc zrobili DVD playera przenośnego
<dweller> Matan[M]: po co mi to mówisz?
<dweller> Dreadlish: rly?
<Dreadlish> u mnie jedynie słychać jak się raz na jakieś 3-4h głowica rozkręci
<Matan[M]> dweller: gdyż iż i ponieważ, twój pogląd jest nielogiczny
 * Matan[M] nawet nie zauważa czasem że ma włączonego PC a chłodzenie i bebechy że tak powie ma "firmowe" dodane przez producenta np procka
<dweller> Matan[M]: co w nim nielogicznego?
<Dreadlish> ja jak mojego lapka raz włączyłem to chodził 2 tygodnie
<Matan[M]> dweller: rozdrabnianie procesów na osobne urządzenia zamiast robić wszystko jednym
<Dreadlish> bo nawet nie widziałem że jest włączony :D
<dweller> Matan[M]: w dalszym ciągu nie wiem do czego pijesz :D
<Matan[M]> dweller: więc przeczytaj rozmowę
<Matan[M]> dweller: problem solved
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> już tak robie tą podstawkę chłodzącą i robie
<dweller> Matan[M]: to ty zacząłeś zniz gruszki ni z pietruszki o rozdrabnianiu pisać
<Dreadlish> i nie moge jej zrobić :D
<Dreadlish> jakbym miał porządną podstawkę
<dweller> Dreadlish: zrób undervolting, obniż mnożnik o jeden i masz 20 stopni mniej
<Matan[M]> dweller: po secundo, SSD jest dobry jak się chce zaoszczędzić energię, mieć wytrzymały nośnik za to mało danych, jak się ma coś więcej to starczy drive bay taki jak montują w ThinkPadach czy ASUS B53/B54
<Dreadlish> dweller: netbook? =.=
<Dreadlish> thinkpady = drogie, z wieloma ficzerami
<dweller> Dreadlish: w tekim razie robienie czegokolwiek mija się z celem bo tak czy inaczej za pare lat padnie
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: nie piszę THINKPAD a jak w THINKPADach
<Dreadlish> dweller: dzięki za pocieszenie kuwa
<dweller> Matan[M]: ale ja po co mi to tłumaczysz?
<dweller> ja to wiem
<dweller> Dreadlish: ur welcome
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: nie rób dzieci, i tak ci umrą ;l
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> a dupa
<Dreadlish> gdzie moje dwie stacje dyskietek?
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: w Amidze 1200
<dweller> Matan[M]: chcesz dodać coś jeszcze równie oczywistego? ;s
<Matan[M]> dweller: tak, poszukaj baya a nie ssd
<Matan[M]> wyjdzie ci to lepiej na zdrowie
<Dreadlish> dobra
<dweller> Matan[M]: ale po co?
<Dreadlish> znalazłem
<dweller> co mi po drugim dysku skoro mam zewnętrzny?
<ania> chesz cichy dysk to zaladuj system do ramu i juz :D
<Matan[M]> dweller: eh... to nie jest na dysk zewnętrzny
<Matan[M]> to jest bay Q2 aż ci go znajdę
<dweller> nienawidzę cię T__T
<Matan[M]> dweller: i vice versa
<dweller> :*
<Matan[M]> dweller: http://allegro.pl/kieszen-bay-ibm-thinkpad-t40-t42-t60-na-drugi-hdd-i1440884916.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4j6ytfe> (at allegro.pl)
<Matan[M]> coś a'la to, tylko że to zamienia napęd na hdd
<Matan[M]> tzn slot napędu dvd/cd na slot na hdd
<dweller> Matan[M]: wiem co to jest, to jest caddy tak nawiasem
<dweller> w dalszym ciągu nie widzę związku posiadania caddy do chęci posiadania ssd
<Matan[M]> dweller: to jest shock mount bay
<Matan[M]> http://sprzetkom.pl/ftp/sg/loga/shock_mount_hdd.jpg
<dweller> Matan[M]: na ebayu pod caddy trzeba szukać
<dweller> z reszta na allegro jest nędza pod tym względem
<Matan[M]> caddy to szufladka na dysk
<Matan[M]> a shock bay to całe cudo antywstrząsowe
<dweller> wole ssd
<dweller> ale każdy orze jak może
<ania> ja mieszkam w miescie nie mam gospodarstwa
<dKc> czy wy tez macie taki katalog?
<dKc> /sys/devices/virtual/block/ram13/trace/pid
<dKc> ?
<dweller> po co ruszasz /sys?
 * Matan[M] znalazł bibliotekę XMów! :D oj będzie słuchania :D
<marcin_> od jakiegoś czasu zauważyłem, że nienaturalnie długo ładują mi się przy starcie panele. chyba zaczęło się to wtedy kiedy majstrowałem coś w rozdzielczości monitora w systemie. ma ktoś jakiś pomysł ;)?
<dweller> wyłącz panele :]
<manishe> marcin_: masz compiz?
<marcin_> pewnie w systemie mam ale nie uruchamiałem, nie konfigurowałem
<marcin_> czyli jakbym nie miał
<marcin_> compiz chyba automatycznie się instaluje przy kartach które go obsługują
<ania> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ACER-9810-laptop-HUGE-20-1-Screen-Core-2-Duo-Faulty_W0QQitemZ130487496561QQcategoryZ177QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D1%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7155870362543393893
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4lpt7gz> (at cgi.ebay.co.uk)
<dKc> dweller: to avast mi wykryl
<dKc> error while scanning blad
<dKc> input/output error
<dKc> macie czy nie macie takiego katalogu?
<karmelek> ania: jaki jest cel zakupu laptopa takich rozmiarow?
<karmelek> dKc: jakies zboczenie na punkcie bezpieczenstwa?
<ania> 20 cali ...hm niech pomysle.....jak bede chciala patrzec w ekran 11 calowy to kupie iphona :D
<kklimonda> dKc: /sys/ to nie jest prawdziwy system plików
<kklimonda> dKc: /sys i /proc to wirtualne systemy które dostarczają informacji o działającym systemie - nie ma sensu ich skanować
<karmelek> ania: ale taki rozmiar kloci sie zupelnie z idea mobilnosci
<ania> akurat ci co maja laptopy ciagle z nimi wszedzie chodza :))
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> niezaprzeczyłbym
<kklimonda> ania: ale jak już chodzisz, to 20" by cię szybko tego oduczyło ;)
<marcin_> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?
<karmelek> oj moj komp robi dziesiatki km tygodniowo
<ania> od tego jest facet
<kklimonda> nie wyobrażam sobie noszenia takiego sprzętu przez parę godzin - nawet 14" to o 4" za dużo
<Dreadlish> 15,6" jest już ciężkie, nie mówiąc o 17"
<Dreadlish> a co dopiero 20"
<karmelek> zreszta, lepiej za taka kase kupic sobie porzadna stacjonarke
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, weź pomóż
<Skrzyp> mędrkuję nad tym appmenu-gtk
<Skrzyp> i nic nie wymędrkowałęm
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: a spatchowałeś gtk?
<marcin_> a ja zastanawiam się nad tym wolnym ładowaniem paneli
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> rzucam freebsd na pc
<Dreadlish> ktoś chętny?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, te wszystkie liby trzeba dać, a ich nie ma w repo Debiana...
<Skrzyp> hmm... experimental? :P
<Pabl0Escobar> Dreadlish: przebijam netbsd ;)
<Skrzyp> nie no, to już by była jazda po bandzie
<Skrzyp> Pabl0Escobar, OpenBSD
<Skrzyp> :)
<karmelek> Mac!
<Dreadlish> Pabl0Escobar: thx, wrzuce se na rzęcha co na nim nic nie bootuje, co nie da sie zbootować z dyskietki
<kklimonda> marcin_: jedyne co przychodzi do głowy to skasowanie $HOME/.config/monitors.xml
<Dreadlish> karmelek: osx sux, bo jest tylko dla jednego sprzętu
<marcin_> mhm
<marcin_> normalnie w terminalu?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: z ubuntu przebuduj
<Dreadlish> :D
<karmelek> byli tacy co to na pc stawiali i nawet im dzialalo
<karmelek> co innego z legalnoscia ofc
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, co, wziąć repo łubuntu dać?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: ja bym przebudował pojedyńcze paczki - Gtk+ i biblioteki których potrzebujesz
<kklimonda> ew. Qt jak w Qt chcesz z appmenu korzystać
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, wezmę repo ubuntu, zaapdejtuje bazę, zainstaluję co trza i już
<marcin_> kklimonda jak zbudować polecenie w terminalu? normalne sudo remove home/...?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: ew. spróbuj http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/ ale to róznie działało w przeszłości
<kklimonda> marcin_: rm $HOME/.config/monitors.xml
<marcin_> dziękuję
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, no wiem, mam globalmenu, ale do d...
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: no to musisz kombinować - dodaj repo main z ubuntu z niższym priorytetem niż debianowe
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, ruciłem na samym dole konfigu z komentarzem "Wywalić potem"
<marcin_> co ja bym bez ciebie zrobił kklimonda
<marcin_> kolejne dzięki ;)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda równy serwis
<marcin_> swoją drogą, jak uważacie, co jest lepsze; KDE czy Gnome?
<marcin_> (pewnie kde)
<ania> kde jest najlepsze dlatego ubuntu standardowo wspiera gnome :P
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, jaaakie goryle wyleciały, jak chciałem appmenu zasadzić
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: poka
<Skrzyp> marcin_, ee... GNOME mam na Debianie i się nie zamienić
<marcin_> poza tym, interesowałoby mnie przetestowanie debiana
<marcin_> słyszałem w różnych kręgach, że jest lepszy od ubu
<karmelek> sekciarsko zabrzmialo :P
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, http://wklej.org/id/477647/
<Skrzyp> marcin_, ano
<Skrzyp> ale jeśli chodz o eye-candy ubuntowskie, to średno
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: jezdeś
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: elo
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: elo
<PoKrAk> elo Dreadlish
<PoKrAk> heh
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, elo
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: jakbyś chciał ponarzekać że dead muli to zrób ps aux | grep rtorrent
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: jak masz repozytorium ubuntu dodane z niższym priorytetem to apt-get nie będzie potrafił za bardzo z niego zależności ściągnąć
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: spróbuj coś w stylu apt-get -t maverick install appmenu-gtk
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, zobczmy
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: swoją drogą ty dodałeś nattiego ;)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, jeeest
<Skrzyp> dzięki
<kklimonda> spoko
<Skrzyp> nie, dodałem mavericka
<kklimonda> o? ciekawe
<natalka> hej, wie ktoś co trzeba zrobić żeby pisać polskie znaki w sonyeriksonie xperia x10 mini pro?
<Skrzyp> natalka, a czy to jest #xperia?
<kklimonda> próbuje zainstalować gir1.2-pango-1.0 który jest z natty, albo z experimental
<natalka> a jeste taki?
<Skrzyp> natalka, a może jeste, a może nie jeste
<natalka> myslslam ze wy jestescie mądrzy i wiecie wszystko
<kklimonda> natalka: xperia x10 to android?
<natalka> nom
<kklimonda> natalka: to albo w opcjach możesz ustawić, albo możesz doinstalować Polską klawiaturę z android market.
<natalka> aha
<natalka> dzieki
<Skrzyp> natalka, wiesz, jak to powiedział Ford - "Mogę ci dać samochód w każdym kolorze, jaki sobie wymarzysz, pod awrunkiem, że będzie to kolor czarny" :P
<saleta82> wie ktoś jak włączyć firewala
<Skrzyp> natalka, czyli my ci odpowiemy na każdy temat, jeśli to będzie temat o ubuntu
<kklimonda> saleta82: sudo service ufw start
<PoKrAk> set firewall on
<PoKrAk> :P
<Skrzyp> saleta82, gufw, albo w adminstracji masz firewall
<saleta82> dzięki
<Skrzyp> PoKrAk, jak taki system powstanie, to się zabiję
<natalka> a wiecie moze co zrobic zebby pisac polskie znaki w operze
<natalka> jak sa takie pole do wypelniania
<natalka> to jak pisze Ł to mi wychodzi A z takim kołeczkiem na górze i coś ejszcze
<natalka> a to jest ważne
<Skrzyp> natalka, jak se zainstalujasz klawiaturę, to ci globalnie zaskoczy
<natalka> ale na ubuntu teraz
<Skrzyp> natalka, uuu... to kodowanie
<PoKrAk> heheheheheh odrazu sie zabije :)
<kklimonda> no to system->preferencje->klawiatura
<kklimonda> albo układy klawiatury
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, pytanie za sto punktów - mam wszystko ładnie, ale gdzie jest to appmenu?
<Skrzyp> w dodawaczce bajerów do panelu nie ma
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: musisz doinstalować indicator-applet-appmenu
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, przecież jest
<Skrzyp> i go nie widać
<saleta82> a co powinien odpowiedzieć?
<Skrzyp> a indykator mam
<Skrzyp> może relogin?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: a dodałeś do panelu?
<kklimonda> jak tak to relogin
<kklimonda> ale najpierw
<kklimonda> spróbuj odpalić jakąś aplikację by zobaczyć czy ci nowe gtk+ działa ;)
<kklimonda> (aplikację dla gtk)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, zrobiłem relogin
<Skrzyp> aplikacja - gimp
<Skrzyp> ch.. ni ma nie działa
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: a pokaż echo $UBUNTUMENU_PROXY
<Skrzyp> skrzyp@sosna:~$ echo $UBUNTU_MENUPROXY
<Skrzyp> libappmenu.so
<Skrzyp> :PP
<Skrzyp> lol?
<Skrzyp> a... wiem!
<kklimonda> no to coś się dzieje ;)
<Skrzyp> muszę dodać do panelu "Menu główne"?
<Skrzyp> ten "programy miejsca shitten"?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: musisz dodać indicator applet appmenu
<Skrzyp> lol, czekaj, bo coś mi mówi, że indykatora nie ma jednak
<Skrzyp> już jest
<Skrzyp> a;e nadal bryndza
<kklimonda> a masz nowe gtk ?
<kklimonda> pokaż apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<dKc> mozecie wejsc na wklej.to ?
<kklimonda> tak
<karmelek> hmm spotkal sie ktos z brakiem wspolpracy utf w ekg2 pomimo kompilacji z utf?
<Enlik> Może screen nieutfowy
<Enlik> Albo locale
<karmelek> locale utfowe w 100%
<Enlik> Używasz pewnie screena? Polskie znaczki w nim dobrze się wyśw.?
<Enlik> Aha, no i ekg2 u mnie ładnie przekazywao wiadomości w utf8, tylko parę komunikatów programu było z krzakami
<karmelek> nie uzywam screena - na lapku sobie skompilowalem ekg2 i utf nie smiga
<Enlik> 0.3.0 czy z gita? Generalnie ekg2 przezywa teraz duże zmiany, może problemy z wersja rozwojową
<karmelek> hmmm nie pali mi sie, sprobuje za pare dni
<Dreadlish> Pabl0Escobar: w czym wg ciebie netbsd jest lepsze od reszty>
<PoKrAk> enlik masz troche tajma
<Enlik> Zależy
<PoKrAk> to ide na priv do ciebie
<Enlik> :o
<Enlik> To brzmi jak propo nie do odrzucenia.
<ntat> karmelek, ja odpala ekg z luit -encoding ISO8859-2
<ntat> *odpalam. A najlepiej zrób sobie alias
<dKc> wie ktos jak sie tablice wskaznikow usuwalo w c++?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, no jest problem...
<Ciaho> btw. zajechanie pendriva liczy sie na gwarancji?
<ntat> mi też UTF ni działało w ekg, ale ja nie używam ekg2, ale to chyba podobne programy
<karmelek> ntat: 2 ma obsluge chyba juz natywna miec
<Skrzyp> Wylogowałem się, GDM się wywaliło. Zrestartowałem, nadal bida. Bezpośrednio startx'em - na konsolę dostałem jakiś komunikat o braku libglobalmenucostam.so
<Skrzyp> Które zapomniałem usunąć, a teraz nie mam jak.
<kklimonda> usunąć?
<Skrzyp> Noo... GlobalMenu
<kklimonda> to pozostałość po global-menu chyba?
<Skrzyp> a pakietem nie wywale, bo był ze źródeł
<Skrzyp> Skubaniec
<kklimonda> co wywala ten komunikat dokładnie?
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze jest sytuacja domowa - została wykonana funkcja MatkaTechnofobka.WyłączToPudło(), a ja muszę wziąć ten laptop do szkoły jutro na prezentację.
<kklimonda> zonk
<Enlik> Nie masz w domu kiełbasy krakowskiej?
<kklimonda> czas zbić szybkę z napisem "w razie problemów Ubuntu 10.04"
<Enlik> (nie to, żebym do czegoś namawial)
<karmelek> Skrzyp: ile masz lat?
<Skrzyp> Czyli jednym słowem - <nocheck> chujnia </nocheck>
<dKc> http://www.qkiz.pl/ubuntu/26-recenzje/112-ubuntu-cola.html
<dKc> ale dał
<natalka> czy debiana instaluje sie tez tak łatwo jak ubuntu i czy am on tez wszystko juz w sobie co potrzebne?
<Skrzyp> Ano
<Skrzyp> Natalka czekaj
<natalka> bo mi sie chyba bardziej logo podoba
<natalka> :D
<Skrzyp> Najpierw wejdz na #debian-pl
<natalka> jak?
<natalka>  /join?
<Skrzyp> I na stronie debiana zobacz sobie instalacja przez pięć
<Skrzyp> Sieć*
<Skrzyp> I tam sobie ściągnij... A dobra.
<natalka> eee
<natalka> ludziki sie powtarzają
<karmelek> natalka: a i owszem
<Skrzyp> Niech ktoś da natalce link do netinstalla-testinga.iso
<natalka> ale fajnie
<karmelek> Skrzyp: are you sure?
<Skrzyp> YES
<Skrzyp> Wheezy z gNOME
<Skrzyp> Netinst
<karmelek> `g debian testing netisnt iso
<Skrzyp> Bo ja komórkowy
<Przekliniak> karmelek: Installing Debian GNU/Linux via the Internet: <http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst>
<Skrzyp> Nie no, directly jej daj
<Skrzyp> Bo dokumentacja deba jest trudna do ogarniecia
<karmelek> poczekaj, sciagne, i catem na kanal rzuce :D
<Skrzyp> :-D
<Skrzyp> Po dcc
<kklimonda> Bez przesay. Jak ktoś nie da rady zassać iso ze strony, to debian nie dla niego.
<natalka> czemu?
<lisu_> karmelek: śmiało, takiego buta byś dostał, że przez 32140800 sekund bys na kanal nie wszedl
<kklimonda> natalka: bo tam malo jest robionych za użytkownika.
<karmelek> lisu_: wiesz co... starszyzny plemiennej sie pozbywac?
<lisu_> karmelek: czasem tak dla przykładu by się należało
 * lisu_ ziewa
<karmelek> :P
<karmelek> btw - statsy sie nadal generuja?
<lisu_> jak tam mecz? wie ktos?
<lisu_> karmelek: podobno
<karmelek> czolowka od wiekow ta sama :P
<lisu_> jakże może być inaczej, przodownicy, 'hajery przodowe' ;)
<kklimonda> karmelek: widzę, że się zmieniają cytaty, ale kto wie czy się uaktualnia całość.
<karmelek> kiedys i ja tam bywalem
<kklimonda> karmelek: z drugiej strony temat jest aktualny
<kklimonda> więc może po prostu trudno dogonić tych, co na szczycie ;)
<karmelek> no wiesz :p gonienie czestera wymagaloby 'troche' postow
<karmelek> linii sie znaczy :p
<lisu_> karmelek: no widzisz, a ja z innego nicku... niestety w pierwszej 25 się nie dostałem
<kklimonda> ale coś jest zepsute, bo "a" to najczęściej wywoływany nick ;)
<karmelek> :P
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> A
<karmelek> moze ktos wbil z takim
<kklimonda> karmelek: no ale 15k użyć? ;)
<kklimonda> pardon, 127k :D
<lisu_> e?
<kklimonda> no 127 tysięcy razy ktoś użył nicka "a" - zakładam, że to problem z parserem po prostu ;)
<karmelek> ano tak :P
<lisu_> kurde zglodnialem, ide cos upichcić
<lisu_> o/
<jacekowski> kto tu ma starego laptopa z jabkiem
<jacekowski> z ppc
<Skrzyp> Ja bym chciał mieć macos9...
<karmelek> nie wiem jacekowski, ale jak znajdziesz to tez chetnie przyjme :P
<jacekowski> ile stare jabka na bateriach daja rade
<Skrzyp> A co?
<ChaosEngine> re
<lisu_> hej uzywa kto wtyczki replay gain w rhythmboxie?
<Enlik> Ni
<lisu_> to dobrze, bo u mnie wypluwa rhythmboxa
<Skrzyp> 1st
<Skrzyp> Ktoś z Krakowa lub Małopolski? #cracow, zapraszam!
<polacyrobacy> kraków ssie dupe.
<Enlik> Swoją drogą, nie ma to jak respektowanie zasad tej sieci
<zelo> konfigurowal ktos z was apache z nginxem jako proxy?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-18
<jacekowski> zelo: apache samo daje rade bez nginxa
<zelo> jacekowski, hmm uparlem sie zeby zrobic takie kombo :P
<zelo> generalnie zalezy mi na tym zeby nginx zajal sie plikami statycznymi a apache php i pythonem
<zelo> chociaz na razie zalezy mi na samym php
<qermit> zelo: a ty co. 1000 serwerów masz i pierdyliardy odwiedzin?
<zelo> qermite, nie :) ale nie chce dyskutowac na ten temat. Chce wyprobowac takie rozwiazanie i tyle.
<zelo> chociazby w ramach nauki
<jacekowski> to nginxa jako reverse proxy trzeba
<jacekowski> ale jak juz sie tak w to bawic
<jacekowski> to ja bym varnisha postawil
<jacekowski> dedykowane rozwiazanie
<jacekowski> z apache jako backendem
<foreste> ta
<foreste> vanish proszek do prania xd
<jacekowski> nie vanish
<jacekowski> tylko varnish
<jacekowski> a ja ide spac
<jacekowski> dobranoc
<foreste> ;]
<foreste> a jak zrobic zeby serwer wlaczac  kiedy bedzie potrzebny ?
<trinh> service <server> stop/start
<trinh> rc-update del <server>
<trinh> coby się przy boocie nie zalaczal
<foreste> a dalo zrobic zeby zeby apacza i mysl wl/wyl za jednym klik ?
<foreste> mysql
<zelo> napisz sobie skrypt w bashu
<foreste> chyba 2
<zelo> chciales za jednym klikiem to jeden :)
<foreste> 1 do wlaczanie a 2 do wylaczania ;P
<zelo> noa le proste to jest sprawdzasz status czy usluga dziala jesli dziala to wylaczasz a jesli nie to wlaczasz
<zelo> /etc/init.d/apache2 status i z tego masz np Apache2 is running (pid 1133).
<trinh> ktos moze uzywa ubu na dellce e6410
<foreste> komputery dell sa slabej jakosci
<foreste> sypa sie ;d
<foreste> tak  jak lenovo
<trinh> odpowiedz bardzo na pytanie
<trinh> 5y NBD
<foreste> na vostro 1520 idzie
<trinh> vostro a latitude lekka roznica, chodzi mi czy komus dziala touchpad w pełni
<foreste> a tobie touchpad nie rozpadl sie ?
<foreste> bo umnie po polroku klawisze groza padaka ;p
<trinh> jakies zapedy do trollfestu i flamewaru ktory laptop jest lepszy? pol roku i dalej cicho, milo i przyjemnie
<foreste> niezle
<foreste> a i bat padla
<trinh> 94% tego co bylo
<foreste> wspolczuje moim rodzicom :)
<foreste> bo moj ma 4 lata i batera 84 %pojemnosci ma
<foreste> benq j a52
<foreste> kyo uzywa clementine ?
<polacyrobacy> ja czasem.
<foreste> ma skorki ?
<polacyrobacy> pewnie nie.
<szymon_g> witam!
<SimonPHOENIX__> hello
<szymon_g> witaj
<SimonPHOENIX_> szymon_g, jaki mail serwer powinienem zainstalowac? postfix?
<szymon_g> tak. czemu by nie :P
<szymon_g> domyslny w redhatach juz jest btw
<PoKrAk> jołłłłłłłłłł
 * karmelek wstal z optymistycznym nastawieniem, wlaczyl radio, a tam znowu o samolocie i nastawienie szlag trafil
<jacekowski> karmelek: ja o samolocie z cork sie dowiedzialem z polskiego internetu
<karmelek> jacekowski: mnie to nie dziwi, toc znalezli se narod ktory bedzie dzielic ich tragedie itp itd
<dKc> czy jest cos takiego jak .NET na linuxa?
<dKc> pytam, bo myslalem, ze sobie skompiluje: http://www.getsharepod.com/fordevelopers/
<dKc> ogolnie szukam czegos za pomoca czego moglbym wrzucac muzyke na iPoda bez wine
<karmelek> dKc: gtkpod?
<karmelek> czy jakos tak
<karmelek> w repo ubu nawet to bylo chyba
<dKc> o masz, rythmboxem mozna
<dKc> nie na to co trzeba przeciągałem :)
 * dKc ostatnio za mną chodzi: Prodigy - Baby's got a temper
<dKc> ostatnio za /me chodzi Prodigy - Baby's got a temper
<dKc> :>
<dKc> but thx, karmelek
<Patison666> q
<dKc> why so quious?
<dKc> qious*
<banex> \o
<karmelek> dKc: no problem
<karmelek> ile za strone w wordpressie mozna krzyknac?
<shpaq> mornin'
<gtriderxc> trochę zalezy za jaką stronę i od kogo
<gtriderxc> mozna krzyknąc 500 albo tysiać jak jest za co i od kogo
<karmelek> gtriderxc: strona dla szkoly
<karmelek> zapewne trzeba bedzie layout dopasowac dosc mocno
<gtriderxc> nowlasnie najlepiej rzucic przedział na wstęp
<gtriderxc> jak klient bedzie bardzo wymagający i bardzo nudził, to skorzytasz z tej kwoty koncowej przedziału
<gtriderxc> bo "klient  nasz..." cham. im bardziej nudzi tym i tak bardziej niezadowolony bedzie wiec nie ma co go rozpieszczac
<gtriderxc> jak prosta bez zadnych dziwnych wtyczek, grafik i wodotrysków to do 500 bym powiedział
<gtriderxc> zalezy jeszcze jakiej grafiki wymagają i kto nad nią bedzie musiał pracowac
<gtriderxc> na webhosting.pl masz specjalne forum dla WP. wejdz i popytaj
<gtriderxc> ja WP tylko adminuje. strony nie robiłem, ale moge zapytac ile kosztowała
<PoKrAk> proste strony robione zaczynaja sie od 1000
<webczat> hej, są jakieś problemy na ubu 10.04 i kernelu 2.6.32, karta intel, przy użyciu vmware? tzn chcę odpalić guesta na vmware i dostaję zwis pulpitu
<webczat> i myszki nie widać
<webczat> musiałem zabić xserver
<PoKrAk> morderca
<PoKrAk> :D
<webczat> serio pytam
<webczat> chcę ubuntu na guescie wgrać
<PoKrAk> w necie co piszą
<webczat> nic. zaktualizuj sterowniki. ale mam sterownik intela z ubu więc
<PoKrAk> a bez sterownika intela nie idzie ??
<webczat> więc podejrzewam że to nie to
<webczat> no przecież raczej nie będę pracował na vesie
<PoKrAk> zorg ma swoje stery
<PoKrAk> sprawdz na domyślnych ustawieniach
<webczat> a poza tym to idzie jeżeli pokaże komunikat na temat instalacji vmware-tools, jak dam remind me later to wchodzi. ale jeżeli nie pokazuje, czyli np za drugim bootowaniem guesta, to mam zwis natychmiastowy
<webczat> i to są domyślne ustawienia
<PoKrAk> sprawdziłes bugi czy nie ma tego zgłoszonego
<webczat> właśnie sprawdzałem, była odpowiedź żeby zaktualizować kartę, ale to chyba nie dotyczy intela
<webczat> bo podejrzewam że to co mam to nie są stare drivery. co oznacza że to jest coś innego
<PoKrAk> tryb debugowania ?
<webczat> he?
<PoKrAk> czy nie mozesz tego odpalic w trybie debugowania co ew pozwoli mozgwcom to rzgryżć
<webczat> chyba nie
<webczat> zaraz, wychodzę na chwilę
<PoKrAk> ja tez
<SimonPHOENIX> hejka
<SimonPHOENIX> kolejne zagadnienie to ten postfix dovecot
<fi9o> :)
 * fi9o kiedys stawial exim + dovecot
<karmelek> SimonPHOENIX: a co tam trudnego
<SimonPHOENIX> np mam mail@piotrek.se na serwerze w szwecji, ale serwer z ktorego chce wysylac jest w niemczech, czyli trzeba przekierowac domene co juz jest zrobione, ale jak zrobic mail@piotrek.se na serwerze?
<SimonPHOENIX> karmelek, czesc :)
<gjm> re
<manio> o/
<SimonPHOENIX> nie daje rady
<SimonPHOENIX> zainstalowalem dovecot-postfix
<SimonPHOENIX> adduser phoenix
<SimonPHOENIX> no i teraz jak wysle maila na phoenix@piotrek.se to zadziala?
<gjm> SimonPHOENIX: spradź ;f
<SimonPHOENIX> no sprawdzam
<SimonPHOENIX> ale jak odebrac emaila?
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde :/
<gjm> mail?
<SimonPHOENIX> musze zainstalowac mailutils do tego?
<SimonPHOENIX> nie zadzialalo
<PoKrAk> simon dns ogarniety ??
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: moge ci ustwić postfixa
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, dnsy juz dzialaja jak trzeba
<PoKrAk> sam ogarnołeś ?
<gjm> PoKrAk: 'ogarnąłeś'*
<PoKrAk> olać
<SimonPHOENIX> tzn, nie tedy droga byla, bo wlasnie u mnie to dziala inaczej i ktos mi podpowiedzial tutuaj co i jak
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: tu masz o postfixie www.xlo.pl/download/postfix-debian4.0.pdf
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, kurde
<SimonPHOENIX> przelogowalem sie na uzytkownika i nie moge sie do roota zalogowac
<PoKrAk> toż ci niefart :P
<PoKrAk> trza było sobie sudousers dodac
<fbu> ktoś miał obczajke z wordpresem?
<SimonPHOENIX> fbu, co z tym wordpresem?
<fi9o> fbu: Ja mialem kiedys.
<gtriderxc> ja mam cały czas
<fbu> gtriderxc: mam problem z ustawieniami pluginu
<gtriderxc> jakiego?
<fbu> a mianowicie chcialbym aby dla konta redaktor ustawienia tez byly widzialne
<fbu> a sa niewidoczne
<fbu> plugin autorski
<fbu> tj pisalem od podstaw
<fbu> dodalem add_menupage() i do tego add_options_page
<gtriderxc> to nie pomogę niestety. nie znam go:/
<gtriderxc> fbu: poszukaj na forach
<gtriderxc> jest tego pełno
<fbu> lukalem i nic nie znalazlem konkretnego
<SimonPHOENIX> i havent any mail delivery system
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde
<SimonPHOENIX> nie mam informacji ze mail nie doszedl
<SimonPHOENIX> ale na serwerze tez nie ma maila
<blessjah> kto ma logi, kiedy wyszedlem?
<PoKrAk> [09:55:12] BlessJah [blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah] has quit IRC: Ping timeout: 250 seconds
<SimonPHOENIX> blessjah, brzmi jak poblogoslaw Jehowe, masz z nimi cos wspolnego?
<blessjah> Jah od Jahwe, ale nie Jahwe
<nasti> ftp
<Wizard> :>
<SimonPHOENIX> BlessJah, a widzisz jakas roznice miedzy Jahwe i Jahwe?
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX: uprzedziłeś mnie
<SimonPHOENIX> koledzy tak mnie nazywaja
<SimonPHOENIX> Jahwe, albo Lysy
<Wizard> hm
<SimonPHOENIX> bo lubie nawracac ludzi na wiare :D
<Wizard> szkoda, że nie tetragramaton
<Wizard> w ogóle, grecki to jest dopiero język!
<Wizard> idę se ostatnio alejką w markecie, uwagę mą przykuwają płatki śniadaniowe
<Wizard> "+wapń"
<Wizard> a po grecku +"asbestos"!
<SimonPHOENIX> hehe :)
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde, zrobilem przekierowanie pop3.piotrek.se i nic, moze byc tak w ogole?
<szymon_g> witam
<Dreadlish> elo
<Skrzyp> re
 * Skrzyp sobą gardzi
<Skrzyp> właśnie stawia bibliotekę szkolną na świście
<PoKrAk> bywa
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: moze ubuntu na viste dosyć łatwo przerobić
<BlessJah> emerald, compiz i kilka gotowych themów i paczek z ikonami
<szymon_g> po co?
<BlessJah> zeby sie nikt nie zorientowal
<BlessJah> potem sie ujawni xD
<szymon_g> na, naprawde sadzisz ze sie nikt nie zorientuje?
<szymon_g> no, a pozniej uzerzy beda narzekac "przeciez to wyglada jak vista, a ten program nie dziala"
<szymon_g> msz kopiowanie wygladu innych systemow /themsy visty, win7, xp etc/ jest jedna z glupszych rozwiazan
<Skrzyp> ale tu siedzi gościu
<Skrzyp> więc nie ma buta
<Skrzyp> poza tym, to jest SBS
<szymon_g> jesli widze, ze cos sie rozni /tj. ui/- to przynajmniej nie oczekuje wszystkiego 'na starym miejsu', tylko jakos sprawdzam sobie. jesli widze, ze to jest takie samo /lub prawie tak samo/- to sie niczego nie naucze
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: z buta drzwi i idz sobie
<BlessJah> niech sam stawia
<Skrzyp> http://wstaw.org/w/mez/
<Skrzyp> BlessJah, ale się z religii zwolniłem :P
<Skrzyp> to jest mój pulpit
<szymon_g> Skrzyp, coz za poswiecenie
<Skrzyp> z laptopa, który mam przy sobie
<PoKrAk> Skrzyp: utf8 ci zwiał
<Skrzyp> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> lekko pod macos podjezdza ale tylko lekko
<Skrzyp> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź ?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: ja sie nazywa ten pasek na dole? xbar to byl? czy awn?
<Skrzyp> BlessJah, awn
<Dreadlish> to wygląda jak osx
<Dreadlish> tylko że taki brzydszy
<Skrzyp> ale chciałęm appmenu-gtk dać na góre, ja w macosx
<Dreadlish> nie ma sie czym jarać
<Dreadlish> osx tylko fajnie wygląda
<Dreadlish> poza tym trzeba się męczyć
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, sam jesteś brzydszy
<Skrzyp> mac4lin bym dał, ale to chunia
<Skrzyp> nie lubię wyglądu maca jako tako
<Skrzyp> ale panelik na górze jest ok
<Dreadlish> ja tam wole mieć wszystko pod prawym przyciskiem i tinta 2 ;d
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, ałsom
<Dreadlish> not, its ołpenboks
<Skrzyp> przecie wiem
<Dreadlish> ryl?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: na tym szajskim kanale o nazwie Qwa Wpierdl Pierdl Xen siedzisz?
<SimonPHOENIX> cos nie tak z tym dove code
<SimonPHOENIX> dovecot
<SimonPHOENIX> mam namysli
<SimonPHOENIX> skonfigurowalem jak w ksiazce i nic
<BlessJah_> BlessJah: hej szmato
<BlessJah_> BlessJah: gdzie byleś/
<SimonPHOENIX> uuu stary kolega chyba
<BlessJah_> nom, stary stary
<SimonPHOENIX> telnet localhost 25 robie i dalej nic
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde
<SimonPHOENIX> pomocy chlopaki
<BlessJah> BlessJah_: die
<Matan[M]> bry
<BlessJah> hm... cos jest nie tak z kolorami
<BlessJah> tutaj jest gites... (xterm)
<PoKrAk> gdzie w plikach firefox przetrzymuje strone główną ??
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, skonfigurowalem wszystko i brak rezultatu, widzi domene ale nie dzialaja wiadomosci
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: a co mówią logi ??
<PoKrAk> ja nie wróżka
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde, ustawilem sciezke dla logow z dovecot i nie zapisuje tam logow
<SimonPHOENIX> jakies logi sa w mail.log
<PoKrAk> no to czaj tam
<karmelek> zieeew
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde
<SimonPHOENIX> mail.piotrek.se tez przekierowalem na ip serwera i nic
<SimonPHOENIX> Relay access denied w wiadomosci od mail delivery system
<kklimonda> masz zle skonfigurowany serwer
<kklimonda> (co jest dziwne, bo dovecot-postfix dostarcza sensownej konfiguracji domyslnie)
<ryniek> zażąśę
<ryniek> nie trybi  :>
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, ale na tym serwerze na ktorym mam domene sa jakies przekombinowania z pop3, imap, smtp, i mail oraz mail2, powinienem to wylaczyc?
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: nie mam pojęcia jakie przekombinowania masz na myśli
<SimonPHOENIX> mail
<SimonPHOENIX> 	A	3600	
<SimonPHOENIX> 88.1... np
<SimonPHOENIX> pop3 A 3600 itd
<kklimonda> "Relay access denied" oznacza, że twój serwer nie akceptuje wiadomości z domeny z jakiej próbujesz je wysłać - musisz przejrzeć konfigurację postfixa
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, wlasnie to robie
<SimonPHOENIX> terminating on signal 15
<SimonPHOENIX> w logu mail.log
<SimonPHOENIX> tam sa tez dane ip itd smtp poczty z ktorej wysylam maila
<SimonPHOENIX> ale nie mam maila na serwerze
<SimonPHOENIX> relayhost = co tu musze wpisac?
<kklimonda> nic
<kklimonda> najlepiej skonfigurować serwer tak, by na 25 porcie przyjmował tylko maile dla swojej domeny
<kklimonda> a dodatkowo ustawić na 587 porcie drugą instancję która, po uwczesnej autoryzacji, przepuszcza maile do wszystkich domen
<SimonPHOENIX> said 554 5.7.1 przy host from mail delivery system
<foreste> czesc
<SimonPHOENIX> jesli istnieje uzytkownik piotrek to istnieje tes mailbox dla piotrek@piotrek.se?
<SimonPHOENIX> czy trzeba zalozyc skrzynke?
<kklimonda> jezeli skorzystałeś z paczki dovecot-postfix to standardowo każdy użytkownik ma też skrzynkę
<kklimonda> w przeciwnym przypadku też powinien mieć zresztą
<SimonPHOENIX> no wlasnie skorzystalem
<SimonPHOENIX> i widac ze cos sie dzieje w logach ale caly czas Relay access denied
<kklimonda> a co masz ustawione w main.cf jako myhostname i mydestination?
<foreste> jezu
<foreste> czy linux musza miec ubogie otwazace ?
<kklimonda> odtwarzacze czego?
<foreste> muzyki
<kklimonda> co złego z Banshee?
<Enlik> Albo z MOC-em?
<foreste> clementine amarok zaden nie obsluguje skorek
<kklimonda> skórek?
<kklimonda> ugh
<Enlik> MOC obsluguje, serio
<kklimonda> ;)
<foreste> no
<foreste> xmms jedyny :P
<foreste> bo moge skor winnapa uzywac :P
<foreste> tzn
<foreste> brakuje np
<Enlik> XMMS, ten z lat 80-tych? ;]
<kklimonda> ten którego się od 5 lat nie rozwija ;)
<banex> rhytmbox
<kklimonda> nie obsługuje skórek ;
<kklimonda> ;)
<foreste> ze otwazac zajmuje mi kawalem okna anie caly ekran
<banex> po co ci skorki
<foreste> banex:  fetyz po windowsie ;P
<Szycha> mpd
<Szycha> i sonata.
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, http://www.geting.se/viewimage/image/288511-dns.jpg tak wyglada moja konfiguracja domeny
<foreste> przetestuje xmms
<foreste> i dobiore skorke
<foreste> z winapa
<banex> to zainstaluj sobie windowsa
<foreste> nie xd
<foreste> a po 2 mam
<foreste> ale wchodze na 1 h czasami
<foreste> zeby fife09 zagrac xd
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, a tak config postfix http://pastebin.com/ATrYJDvM
<banex> iksde
<banex> ..
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: ten błąd nie ma raczej nic wspólnego z domeną - ale nie mogę tego sprawdzić bo uparcie ją ukrywasz. Problem jest zapewne w konfiguracji serwera, ale nie mam czasu cię przez nią przeprowadzać teraz. Wszystko jest w logach, i w internecie.
<foreste> ale w linux troche musi kopa dostac
<foreste> bo za wolno rozwija sie
<foreste> czemu do tv jest 1 program ?
<foreste> tvtime
 * Enlik się przeciągł
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, w pastebin wrzucilem konfiguracje postfix, moze byc ze cos w restrictions jest zle tam?
<SimonPHOENIX> np reject_unknown_sender_domain, reject_unknown_recipient_domain,
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<Enlik> Przydałby mi się skrót jakis bashowy/readline (nie zmienna), który wstawiałby ostatnie polecenie, bez argumentów
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda,  simon-phoenix dovecot: deliver(phoenix): msgid=<4D5E85DB.10009@poczta.onet.pl>: saved mail to INBOX
<SimonPHOENIX> ale dalej nie widze tego
<SimonPHOENIX> to z loga jest
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, mam wiadomosci w Maildir
<SimonPHOENIX> ale przez konsole nie moge odczytac poprzez polecenie mail
<SimonPHOENIX> jak to odczytac?
<BlessJah> cat?
<noiro> mutt?
<SimonPHOENIX> jak skonfigurowac moja poczte thunderbird dla tego
<foreste> ;(
<foreste> cry
<foreste> brak xmms2
<foreste> brak xmms
<foreste> jewst glupie xmms2
<foreste> xmms2 dziala jako daemon zall
<noiro> xmms2-core też?
<foreste> mhm
<foreste>  zainstalowalem all
<foreste> i nic ;/
<foreste> tylko linia koment i tray jest
<noiro> a do czego ci potrzebny jest xmms?
<foreste> do sluchania muzyki
<noiro> polecam moc
<szymon_g> hm... to xmms jeszcze zyje?
<foreste> lol
<foreste> trza bylo zainstalowac dla kde4
<foreste> experanza
<foreste> http://xmms2.org/wiki/Clients
 * szymon_g ma nadzieje, ze linux kiedys nauczy sie poprawnej obslugi jego karty dzwiekowej :)
<BlessJah> tez mam pewne problemy
<BlessJah> ale sadze ze da sie je przezwyciezyc
<foreste> nie no ;d
<foreste> xmms byl najs
<foreste> a to xmms2 to shit
<foreste> made in africa :E
<noiro> :)
<BlessJah> use mocp
<foreste> zaraz pokaze screen
<kklimonda> szymon_g: nadzieja matką głupich ;)
<foreste> az szczeka opada
<szymon_g> kklimonda ;)
<foreste> nie to zobaczylem i
<foreste> tragedia xd
<noiro> mówię Ci sprawdź moc z pluginem moc-ffmpeg-plugin
<noiro> używam od dawna
<foreste> http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/7924/zrzutekranu113.jpg
<foreste> xd
<lisu_> witam
<szymon_g> windowsowe ikonki- fuuuj
<szymon_g> (tango jest najlepsze :P)
<szymon_g> witaj lisu_
<szymon_g> ghostnij sobie nicka
<lisu_> szymon_g: czemu fuj, te z 98 są nawet fajne
<lisu_> szymon_g: mam na shelu drugi irssi
<szymon_g> mi sie bardziej tango podobaja. ale, oczywiscie, gust jest jak ch*j, kazdy ma swoj ;)
<lisu_> ++
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> :D
<szymon_g> hm... czcionka na conky jest rozmazana (porownajcie sobie napis "piatek" z np wersja kernela) o.O
<szymon_g> :)
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, chce adduser mail i nie da rady
<SimonPHOENIX> twierdzi ze istnieje taki
<SimonPHOENIX> home_mailbox = Maildir/ powinienem to zmienic ?
 * lisu_ bawił się dziś motion i detekcją ruchu.
<lisu_> pod windowsem kupe sałaty kosztuje program do obsługi takich rzeczy ;p
<foreste> szukam starego xmms dla debiana
<szymon_g> foreste, nie znajdziesz raczej. gtk1 jest juz od lat niewspierane
<foreste> nowy xmms2 rip
<lisu_> foreste: xmms chyba zastąpiono audacious'em czy coś takiego
<szymon_g> wiele dystrybucji wywalilo juz gtk1 z repozytoriow. i oczywiscie wszystkie 3 programy zen jeszcze korzystajace
<szymon_g> ;)
<szymon_g> btw, ciekawe jak sie ma sprawa gtk3 vs qt4 - pod wzgledem np latwosci pisania aplikacji, przenosnosci /czy bedzie gtk3 na inne platformy/ etc :~?
<kklimonda> gtk3 będzie na inne platformy, ale jak zależy ci na przenośności to Qt jest lepsze
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: no bo masz dodanego użytkownika, i nie, Maildir/ to właściwa wartość
<foreste> jednak poszuka xmms1
<foreste> xmms2 roszczerowal do granic
<foreste> bo niema skorek
<foreste> i ubogi
<foreste> i nie jest x winapem xd
<SimonPHOENIX> to czemu go nie widze w home?
<SimonPHOENIX> mam na mysli uzytkownika mail
<kklimonda> bo nie stworzyłeś mu katalogu domowego
<kklimonda> dlatego, że mail to nie jest użytkownik który ma katalog domowy w /home/
<SimonPHOENIX> juz stworzylem, wysylam do niego wiadomosc a tu nic
<kklimonda> nie wiem po co chcesz go stwarzać na nowo
<kklimonda> to nie jest użytkownik który powinien dostawać jakąś pocztę
<szymon_g> SimonPHOENIX, to nie jest nawet uzer na ktorego mozesz sie zalogowac (na szczescie)
<kklimonda> jeżeli chcesz mieć adres mail@domena, to powinieneś zrobić alias do jakiegoś normalnego użytkownika
<SimonPHOENIX> jak zrobic ten alias?
<kklimonda> nie pytaj o coś, co można znaleśćw google w parę sekund, bo to znaczy, że traktujesz nas jakgdybyśmy nie mieli nic lepszego do roboty, jak tylko robić za darmowy support.
 * szymon_g nie ma
<szymon_g> ;)
 * szymon_g slucha Batalion D'Amour - Szukajac
<SimonPHOENIX> /etc/aliases f00: myuser ?
<SimonPHOENIX> to?
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde kklimonda, dziala!!! :)
<SimonPHOENIX> super
<SimonPHOENIX> nie dziala :/
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde
<noiro> :) do fortunek
<szymon_g> hehe
<szymon_g> jest na linuksa jakis program do rapidshere? np jakis dodatek do nautilusa etc
<szymon_g> *rapidshare
<fi9o> szymon_g: Do free account?
<szymon_g> obojetnie, moze byc do platnego
<fi9o> http://rsget.pl
<fi9o> Uzywam osobiscie.
<fi9o> Czasem jak mam jakis egzotyczny hosting uzywam jdownloader.
<szymon_g> cze ju-rek
<szymon_g> dzieki fi9o
<ju-rek> siemka szymon_g
<ju-rek> szymon_g: jest u was śnieg?
<szymon_g> ni
<fi9o> ju-rek: U mnie tak.
<fi9o> Troszke posypalo.
<ju-rek> bo mnie juz kur...ca bierze
<szymon_g> bylo, calkiem sporo, ale nie ma juz od paru tygodni
<szymon_g> balwana sobie ulep. kulkami sie poobrzucaj. to cie uspokoi
<szymon_g> ;)
<ju-rek> ostatni tydzień po -15/20 stopni w nocy, a teraz sniegu po jednej nocy do kolan i sypie
<ju-rek> wiesz żebym nie jeździł samochodem to nie sobie pada a tak to do dupy dla mnie
<mati75> re
<lisu_> witka
 * lisu_ ziewa
<lisu_> kurde ide popykać w unreal tournament
<lisu_> o/
 * szymon_g zegna wszystkich i zyczy wszystkim milego weekendu
<scx> Dobry wieczor
<KoYoT> cze
<BlessJah> jest tu jakis cwaniak?
<kklimonda> ostatniego zbanowaliśmy wczoraj
<Dreadlish> e?
<BlessJah> wiem widzialem
<BlessJah> http://pastebin.com/KsndsyDa z /proc/bus/input/devices
<BlessJah> chodzi mi o handlers=event9, mozna to jakos wykorzystac zeby wykonac skrypt kiedy urzadzenie zostanie podpiete?
<BlessJah> ewentualnie sprawdzic czy jest podpiete czy nie?
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> główka śledzi łątów
<BlessJah> ładnie
<lisu> BlessJah: a co, wlasną czcionke zapodałeś?
<BlessJah> lisu: nie, dopisałem nouveau do linijki z kernelem
<BlessJah> lisu: ładowało mi nouveau w miejsce framebuffera po zmianie czcionki w zwiazku z czym nouveau ustawiało swoją własną, niepolską
<BlessJah> a tak to mi ładuje nouveau niemal na starcie i zmienia czacionky tty po tym
<BlessJah> wiec mam polskie znaczki w terminalu
<lisu> cud, apollo 11 miał 4.077 MHz zegar i jakoś obleciał księzyc
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<Dreadlish> a teraz nie potrafią odpalić systemu na 1ghz
<BlessJah> lisu: obecna flota wahadlowcow ma chyba megabajt ramu
<BlessJah> upgrejdowali z 512kB
<bikstopa> k&%$^$a jest gdziekolwiek manual dla winapi?!
<Dreadlish> hmm
<lisu> lol
<Dreadlish> wpisujesz nazwe funkcji i msdn w google
<Dreadlish> i masz dokumentacje
<Dreadlish> pierwszy link z góry
<BlessJah> bikstopa: ej, przeciez windows ma lepsza dokumentacje!
<BlessJah> i gry dzialaja
<BlessJah> !
<lisu> bikstopa: u balmera na biurku, sam nie do konca go jeszcze doczytał ;)
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: by wpisac nazwe funkcji, to trzeba ja zdac ;>
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> a tak to nie ma dokumentacji
<Dreadlish> dobrej
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> ani manuala
<Dreadlish> zazwyczaj funkcja sie nazywa ToCoChceszPoAngielski()
<bikstopa> FindRedAmateur("poland") ? :D
<SimonPHOENIX> ktos moze mi pomoc z tym jebanym postfixem?
<BlessJah> GainALotOfMoney("USD")
<Dreadlish> ;d
<ntat> Znacie, jakiś lekki edytor plików rastrowych? Lżejszy niż Gimp:)
<jacekowski> paint
<ntat> tuxpaint?
<jacekowski> microsoft paint
<Czolgista> Ktoś się zna na religii FSM?
<ntat> Mi chodzi pod debiana
<scx> ntat: apt-cache search paint
<monter_> a co tu się znać na FSM - wierzysz po prostu w gejzer piwny i po sprawie!
<monter_> zajrzyj do wikipedii :)
<SimonPHOENIX> ok, its working now
 * KiFka hi
<BlessJah> hej KiFka
<dKc> prawie jak kafka
<foreste> kompiluje xmms xd
<foreste> jak umialbym jezyki c etc
<foreste> to bym kontunowal  ten program
<SimonPHOENIX> teraz mam maile ale nie moge skonfigurowac mail boxa, zapisuja sie w /var/mail/Maildir/new
<SimonPHOENIX> nie moge sie polaczyc z ta skrzynka poprzez klienta
<scx> foreste: myslalem ze juz nikt nie korzysta z takich przestarzalych odtwarzaczy
<scx> foreste: zainstaluj Rhythmbox, Banshee, Exaile
<foreste> ex clon xmms
<scx> i zostaw ten przestarzaly klon WinAmpa korzystajacy jeszcze z gtk+1
<foreste> ja chce skiny winapa xd
<foreste> Audacious jest clonem
<scx> foreste: czyli jestes jedna z tych osob, ktore zamiast sluchania muzyki wola jej ogladanie :-/
<foreste> ale ciekawe czy winapowe skiny toleruje :P
<KoYoT> jak sie nazywa procek kopiowania w ubu? bo zawiesil mi sie i wisi kurwa, mimo ze folderow juz nie ma
<BlessJah> kulturka
<Nerihsa> cp?
<BlessJah> ps aux i tropisz
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: cp sie nie zaiwesza
<Enlik> Albo Nautilus
<KoYoT> ps aux?
<BlessJah> ubunciarze skomplikowali najprostsza rzecz
<BlessJah> KoYoT: ps aux
<scx> KoYoT: xkill
<KoYoT> tak w konsoli wklepac?
<BlessJah> xkill
<KoYoT> niee
<KoYoT> tak teraz nie moge
<scx> KoYoT: uruchamiasz xkill i klikasz na okno
<Laif> a nie lepiej killall i nazwa procesu?
<BlessJah> Laif: pol sysytemu tak mozesz ubic
<BlessJah> Pabl0Escobar: -2 do refleksu
<scx> Laif: a podaj nazwe tego procesu
<BlessJah> Laif: nie lepiej pid?
<Laif> jakos nigdy nie  udalo mi sie systemu ubic;>
<KoYoT> :(
<Laif> chyabz e samz siebie sie zamuli ...
<KoYoT> Pabl0Escobar: sorry
<Laif> BlessJah:  tez mozna tylko ztreba znac pid danego procesu
<Laif> a to tzrebna juz poszuakc
<Laif> trzeba juz poszukac*
<BlessJah> Laif: killall do zabicia okienka kopiowania to jak ostrzeliwanie patrolu wroga atomicami jadrowymi sredniej mocu
<BlessJah> takie rzeczy można z chirurgiczną precyzją
<Laif> ale xkill nie pomoze jak nie ma okienkowego procesu tez
<BlessJah> ale on ma okienkowy proces
<BlessJah> tez
<Laif> ale jak ma utracic jakies dane ...
<Laif> niech lepiej nie rusza
<scx> BlessJah: polecanie polecania kill i wlasnoreczne odnalezienie PID procesu osobie ktora nie zna konsoli to jest dopiero strzelanie... gafy
<BlessJah> scx: świetna okazja się pouczyć
<BlessJah> człowiek uczy się całe życie
<scx> on nie chce sie uczyc bzdur tylko wykonac dana czynnosc
<scx> czy linuksiarze nie moga zrozumiec, ze ludzie chca wykonac jakies zadanie a nie uczyc sie obslugi jakies platformy i nieprzydatnych programow?
<BlessJah> scx: za bzdurę niektórzy mogą uznać zatrudnianie graficznego zawieszalnego kopiowatora
<BlessJah> do czegoś do czego służy cp
<shiira> :)
<Laif> ale konsola i tak nikogo nie opminie
<scx> za bzdure mozna uznac polecanie cp zwyklemu uzytkownikowi
<Laif> tzreba znac choc podstawy
<Laif> dz*
<scx> poczytaj troche o testach uzytecznosci to moze zrozumiesz
<Laif> jak ktos chce okienkowy system
<Laif> to niech wraca na windowsa
<scx> Laif: no z takim podejscie to na pewno
<BlessJah> scx: porownaj uzytecznosc vima i ms worda
<foreste> windows rip xd
<KoYoT> kopiowalem z ftp
<scx> Laif: ale moim zdaniem mozna spokojnie poslugiwac sie linuksem bez uzywania konsoli
<BlessJah> mozna
<Laif> scx:  jasne mozna
<BlessJah> 9 na 10 użtkowników ma nadzieje nie musieć oglądać konsoli
<Laif> podstawowe ale przychodzi czas ze trzeba uzyc konsoli
<Laif> i co wtedy
<KoYoT> ja sie konsoli nie boje ale sie jej caly czas ucze
<scx> Laif: takimi stwierdzeniami Linuks nie zyska popularnosci
<BlessJah> Laif: to nasz problem zeby nie przyszedł
<scx> BlessJah: oczywiscie ze vim ma beznadziejna
<scx> BlessJah: posadz 10 przypadkowych uzytkownikow z ulicy i sprawdz
<BlessJah> scx: nie
<BlessJah> scx: posadz sekretarke z 20 letnim stazem klepania w wordzie
<Laif> najlepszy sposob to umiejetne zadawanie pytanw google i poszukiwania ;p
<scx> BlessJah: twierdzisz, ze lepiej poradza sobie w vimie?
<Laif> w*
<BlessJah> naprzeciw geeka, sysadmina czy kogokolwiek
<BlessJah> scx: twierdze, ze jak dlugo bys sie nie szkolil, w wordzie nigdy nie osogniesz wydajnosci vima
<scx> no i dochodzimy do sedna: nie wiesz na czym polegaja testy uzytecznosci
<BlessJah> nie wiem na czym polegaja testy o ktorych mowisz
<foreste> gdzie audacious trzyma pliki usera ?
<BlessJah> czy na tym zeby wykonac cos szybko i niskim nakladem pracy
<BlessJah> czy wykonac to bez zadnej znajomosci
<foreste> bo w home niema folderu .audacious
<Enlik> „nie ma”
<Enlik> Sprawdź w .config
<BlessJah> sprawdz na koncu manuala, w sekcji FILES
 * Enlik wątki, by tam to było w tym przypadku
<BlessJah> albo w pomocy uzyskiwanej po nacisnieciu F1
<Enlik> -tpi
<BlessJah> Enlik: a nuż czy tam łyżka
<Enlik> Anom
<foreste> niema
<BlessJah> http://linux.die.net/man/1/audacious
<BlessJah> sekcja Files
<Enlik> „nie ma”
<scx> BlessJah: http://elsinterakcja.pl/wp-content/uploads/2006/04/testy_z_uzytkownikami_wyklad.pdf
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/47s8azd> (at elsinterakcja.pl)
<Laif> moze foldery ukryte ...
<PoKrAk> re
<Laif> i nie widac;>
<foreste> odkryte :P
<Enlik> BlessJah: miałeś rację
<Enlik> (a tak w ogóle niezależnie od tego dobrze wspomnieć, że taka sekcja w manualu istnieje, niektórym się przydać może)
<BlessJah> scx: wracajad do sedna porownywanie vima i ms worda to nieporozumienie
<PoKrAk> co psujecie ?
<BlessJah> taka sekcja w manualu istnieje
<scx> BlessJah: ktore Ty zaproponowales
<Enlik> No w niektorych tak
<BlessJah> scx: tak, wiem, zrobilem to celowo
<BlessJah> scx: co do uzytecznosci
<scx> to nie masz o niej pojecia
<BlessJah> scx: vim jest łatwy w nauce, jest duzo tutoriali etc
<BlessJah> ale przyznaje ze tutaj punktuje windows
<BlessJah> wygoda, nie mozna powiedziec o programie w ktorym prosta czynnosci wymaga przebicia sie przez trzypoziomowe menu
<BlessJah> to samo sie tyczy prostoty
<BlessJah> skutecznosc, tutaj powinienem wspomniec o paskach z guzikami "wszystko na wierzchu" zajmujacych pol okna
<BlessJah> takie rozwiazanie nie jest wydajne
<BlessJah> co do zadowolenia
<BlessJah> to uzytkownicy vima sa jednymi z bardziej zadowolonych ze swojego edytora ludzi na swiecie
<BlessJah> jesli jest ktos niezadowolony to uzywa nano emacsa czy worda
<BlessJah> jak widzisz, vim jest bardziej uzyteczny od worda
<BlessJah> scx: jak widzisz porownywac mozna jedynie podobne produkty, obslugiwane w podobny sposob i sluzace temu samemu celowi
<scx> BlessJah: nadal nie rozumiesz pojecia uzytecznosci
<BlessJah> mozesz porownac chrome i firefoksa, choc chrome ma calosci jeden guzik a w firefoksie mozesz sobie narobic guzikow i paskow do woli
<BlessJah> ale nie mozesz porownac vima z wordem
<BlessJah> scx: mam pojecie
<scx> a ja nie mam zamiaru naprawiac bledow twojej uczelni czy wynikow twojego lenistwa
<scx> BlessJah: przeprowadzales jakies?
<Laif> foreste: sprawdzales /usr/share/audacious  ?
<scx> mozesz pochwalic sie jakims raportem testow uzytecznosci?
<BlessJah> Laif: tam sa pliki defaultowe
<BlessJah> scx: nie, dyskusja jest od poczatku czysto akademicka
<BlessJah> powiedz mi ktory system jest lepszy, ubuntu czy freebsd?
<BlessJah> jak nie znasz freebsd to wstaw gentoo albo archa
<shiira> omg ;)
<Laif> nie ma co porownywac kazdy mozna uzywac w miare potrzeb
<scx> czlowiek wyksztalcony nie rozwaza ktory system jest lepszy
<scx> bo wie, ze nie jest w stanie tego ocenic
<shiira> nie ma lepszych systemow sa lepsi czy gorsi uzytkownicy
<BlessJah> scx: czlowiek wyksztalcony pyta "A do czego ma ten system sluzyc?"
<BlessJah> scx: na serwer moge polecic ci freebsd
<scx> BlessJah: FreeBSD bedzie dobry na serwer z Active Directory i Exchange?
<BlessJah> ale tworcy juz z zalozenia nie zastanawiali sie co bedzie jak ktos sproboje uruchomic go i uzywac na laptopie
<scx> nie wiedzialem
<BlessJah> http://satish-linuxbug.blogspot.com/2008/08/freebsd-with-active-directory-single.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/yca49b7> (at satish-linuxbug.blogspot.com)
<BlessJah> nie czytalem, nie sprawdzalem
<BlessJah> ale google nie glupieje jak go zapytam o AD na freebsd
<scx> BlessJah: widac, ze nie czytales
<BlessJah> chodzi ci o to ze AD member a nie serwer?
<scx> bo tekst jest o udomenowieniu FB
<scx> (podlaczeniu do domeny)
<BlessJah> tak
<scx> a nie o postawieniu serwera AD
<scx> mam nadzieje, ze widzisz roznice pomiedzy klient a serwer
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem skad tyle jadu
<scx> dalsza dyskusja nie ma chyba sensu jesli masz rzucac haslami ktorych znaczenia nie znasz
<BlessJah> milo z jego strony
<BlessJah> za krótki staż żeby pewne rzeczy zrozumieć
<kklimonda> BlessJah: że vim jest tragiczny od strony usability, czy że fbsd nie nadaje się na serwer domeny i exchange? ;)
 * KiFka brb -> netbook
<BlessJah> kklimonda: probowalem go przekonac ze i vim i word sa uzywalne ale nie da sie jednego i drugiego porownac
<BlessJah> kklimonda: bo to aplikacje adresowane do zgola odmiennego odbiorcy
<BlessJah> a on sie uczepil tego fbsd jak rzep psiego ogona
 * PoKrAk woli nano i mcedit :D
<BlessJah> ja tez uzywam nano, bo wykorzystywalem zaledwie mala czesc mozliwosci vima
<PoKrAk> a pozatym nie jestem masochistą :) dla mnie zbyt duzo kombinacji z vi
 * PoKrAk ceni sobie prostotę
<karmelek> vi jest fajne
<Enlik> A rzeczy typu nano ograniczone jakies (ale fakt, ze nie znam) i dziwne
<karmelek> i wszedzie jest
<Enlik> Dlatego geany ftw.
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: gdybys na duza skale edytowal pliki tekstowe, to sam bys docenil vim
<BlessJah> Enlik: graficzne...
<Enlik> Podstawy vi owszem przydatne
<PoKrAk> wiec kazdy ma swoje typy
<Enlik> BlessJah: no tak
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: nie eddytuje :) ale na moje potrzeby sa 3 edytory: nano mcedit i gedit
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: ja tez nie, dlatego nie mialem potrzeby sie vima nauczyc
<PoKrAk> kiedyś sie uczyłem
<Skrzyp> hej hej
<PoKrAk> ale niewiele z tego pamietam
<PoKrAk> nauka w zaleznosci od potrzeb :)
 * Skrzyp ma problem z żabą -  iceweasel mu nie wykrywa
<PoKrAk> jeh jeh
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: żaba? czy mysza? bo to różnica, a i to i to szkodnik
<Skrzyp> BlessJah, ale ja se chciałem w minecrafta zagrać, a tu zonk
 * BlessJah głupieje
<BlessJah> żaby ci nie wykrywa i przez to w minecrafta zagrać nie możesz
<BlessJah> tak?
<BlessJah> winnetou...
<cezart> Witam
<nasti> exit
<Enlik> $wgSpamRegex działa tylko dla tresci, nie dla znacznikow?
<Enlik> (pytanie do tych, ktorzy wiedzą ocb)
 * karmelek zdal wstep do informatyki i jest na drugim semestrze :D
<Enlik> Brawo :)
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> brawo ;d
<karmelek> koniec z pisaniem kodu w pascalu :D
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<Dreadlish> brawo x2
<Enlik> A co tam, (x4)!
<karmelek> :D
<anemus> karmelek, a co masz do nauki w pascalu?
<kklimonda> edytor, i kompilator pewnie ;)
<anemus> w sumie to powinno się zaczynać od assemblera
<kklimonda> e tam
<anemus> wszelkie języki wyższego poziomu to zuo
<kklimonda> zresztą zależy od uczelni, i programu
<anemus> deprawują młodzież
<anemus> ;P
<kklimonda> ja dzisiaj się bawiłem assemblerem od Mono
<kklimonda> i CIL jest całkiem fajny
<cezart> karmelek: poczekaj na analize matematyczna i prawdopodobieństwo i statystykę matematyczną
<cezart> :D
<kklimonda> taki assembler, tylko wysokopoziomowy ;)
<kklimonda> w sumie znów mnie zainteresował .NET - będę musiał w końcu do niego przysiąść
<cezart> .NET to trochę jak takie kółka dodatkowe do rowerka
<anemus> ech studia...
<cezart> łatwiej się jeździ w sumie ale lansu przy tym nie ma
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, chrzanić opinię - idę na ubuntu (narazie)
<kklimonda> cezart: takie gadanie ale skoro praktycznie nie widać różnicy to po co przepłacać. Wszystko ma swoje zastosowania.
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: jak tam prezentacja? :)
<cezart> anemus: a wez nie wkurzaj ludzi bo sejsa poprawkowa jeszcze trwa
<anemus> cezart, jeszcze zatęsknisz...
<cezart> anemus: ja już dzięki matematyce moją przygodę przedłużyłem o rok :)
<cezart> właściwie nie dzięki matematyce tylko dzięki ludziom "uczącym" jej
<Dreadlish> heh
<anemus> po X latach zostają tylko dobre wspomnienia
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, rozjąkałem się, ale 4 dali.
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: a z czego prezentacja :> ?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, geografiam Antarktyda
<Skrzyp> mogę odp zarzucić
<cezart> ide cos obejrzec bo naprawde mam wyrzuty sumienia ze nie siędzę i nie zakuwam do poprawek
<Skrzyp> cezart, :P
<Dreadlish> kurde
<cezart> chociaż dzisiaj bylem to mnie mało co z butów nie wyrwało jak zobaczyłem pytania z metod numerycznych
<Dreadlish> znowu zapomniałem hasła do shella =.=
<cezart> a pierwszy termin był taki łatwy ...
<Skrzyp> http://www.easy-share.com/1913912192/Antarktyda.odp
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, "japierdole" ? :PP
<Dreadlish> sorry - nie mam oo, lo ani nic pozatym
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tak.
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: bo nie mam gdzie mego bota wrzucić
<cezart> Dreadlish: reboot na bezpieczny tryb i passwd z roota tam uzyj
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: a u mnie działał on nie będzie
<cezart> tfuu
<cezart> shell w sensie shell u kogos tak? nie własny?
<Dreadlish> cezart: hmm.. shell na openvz gdzieś w ameryce ...
<Dreadlish> cezart: poza tym u kogoś
<Wizard> cześć
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, A do m$hit złofis chcesz export?
<cezart> Wizard: witaj
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie mam niczego w stylu ołfajsa
<cezart> Skrzyp: wal w pdfa
<Dreadlish> niczego *ołfajs
<natalka_> siemanko
<cezart> jagged alliance 2 1.13
<cezart> całkiem fajnie im to odmłodzenie takiej klasyki wyszło
<kklimonda> ano
<cezart> zainstalowalem teraz mietowke z lxde i całkiem przyjemnie się używa
<cezart> jakoś mnie teraz to nowe juńity nie przekonuje tak jak to całe pulse audio było krokiem w tył jeśli chodzi o jubuntu
<kklimonda> to z 11.04 bardzo fajnie działa, używam prawie na codzień
<cezart> taa
<cezart> dzisiaj zrobilem update do 11.04
<cezart> wpisalem wyrazenie szukane i mi sie jebnal caly panel
<cezart> w tym badziewiu
<kklimonda> no bo to alpha jest
<kklimonda> nie spodziewaj się, że wszystko będzie działać dobrze
<cezart> sprzetu to wymaga z giertych wie jakimi sterownikami
<kklimonda> ale to co działa pokazuje, że unity ma sens
<cezart> kklimonda: wiem co to jest alfa ale to  w nie moj smak jest
<cezart> jednak za bardzo pchają się w te wersje alfa i znowu bedzie tak ze ludzie będą kląć przez kolejne 3 wydania ze trzeba workaroundy robic nie wiadomo jakie
<cezart> tak jak bylo z pulse audio tez przez 3 wydania cyrki sie dzialy
<kklimonda> cezart: ale do wydania jeszcze dwa miesiące, będzie dużo lepiej
<kklimonda> cezart: z PA były cyrki, ale kiedyś trzeba było to włączyć. Tak samo teraz
<kklimonda> bo błędów w PA by się nie wykryło, gdyby się tego nie udostępniło wytstarczająco dużej ilości ludzi do testów.
<karmelek> zna sie ktos na prawie autorskim? :>
<cezart> kklimonda: technologia zeby byla dobrze przetestowana to wymaga conajmniej roku do półtorej
<kklimonda> karmelek: wal, może ktoś będzie wiedział
<kklimonda> cezart: no więc lepiej zrobić to teraz, rok przed LTS
<karmelek> zastanawia mnie sytuacja: zespol parafialny nagrywa plyte, wlasne aranzacje (nikoniecznie afaik wlasnych tekstow), potem za co laska puszcza takie CD w obrot w jakims gownianym nakladzie zbierajac kase na jakis cel - co i komu w takim wypadku moze grozc
<cezart> kklimonda: hmm może to i racja że chcą się usamodzielnić od debiana i pójść w swoim kierunku ale ten kierunek w którym zmierza ubuntu to jest downgarade z dobrej konfigurowalnej dystrybucji na dystrybucje mierzącą nie przymierzając typowego internetowego trolla i pokemona z facebooka i innych serwisów społecznościowych
<kklimonda> cezart: mam wrażenie, że mylisz dostarczanie domyślnej konfiguracji z zabieraniem możliwości konfigurowania.
<kklimonda> cezart: nie było, i nie ma problemu zainstalować Ubuntu jak Debiana - bez wodotrysków, z tym co chcesz.
<cezart> kklimonda: może to dlatego ze takie instalowanie to wymaga coraz wiecej czasu zeby wywalic to co nie trzeba
<kklimonda> cezart: no to zaczynaj od alternate cd, albo od minimal cd, i nie będziesz musiał nic wywalać.
<mati75> karmelek: szczerze to nic
<kklimonda> a dystrybucja mierzy w ludzi, którzy nie są zainteresowani poświęcaniem czasu na skonfigurowanie jej do swoich potrzeb.
<karmelek> mati75: a autorzy tekstow?
<kklimonda> karmelek: ktoś ma zapewne prawa do tych tekstów.
<karmelek> kklimonda: wlasnie
<foreste> sa fajne skiny do winapa ?
<foreste> zapalone w wsz
<kklimonda> karmelek: z zaiks możesz się zapewne skontaktować, i zdobyć prawa do użycia tych tekstów.
<karmelek> w razie smrodu odpowiada ten kto sprzedaje?
<Enlik> foreste: nie
<mati75> u nas jest tak głupio, że nie chciało by się nikomu ich ścigać
<mati75> bo po co zaczynać z kościołem
<kklimonda> karmelek: co za różnica - ktoś odpowiada. Raczej ten, kto to wydał
<cezart> kklimonda: więc to chyba najwyższa pora wyskoczyć z pociągu ubuntu i wsiąść w inny pociąg
<foreste>  koscio;
<karmelek> hmmm zastanawia mnie rozumienie "wydawcy" w takim przypadku, bo wydawca nie mozna przeciez okreslic np. goscia ktory zanosi to do firmy powielajacej
<foreste> kosciol to 2 skarbowka xd
<kklimonda> cezart: twój wybór, ale każda dystrybucja ma swoje problemy.
<cezart> z resztą wkurza mnie nadmierne klikanie w graficznych konfiguratorach niektóre rzeczy szybciej konfiguruje się z palca w plikach konfiguracyjnych
<cezart> kklimonda: tak sraczka z bateriami na niektórych laptopach jaka jest ze przy wyjeciu zasilania jest automatyczny suspend
<cezart> :)
<foreste> placimy podatek od religi xd
<mati75> cezart: pytałeś się o konfigurację sieci na linuxmint-help?
<kklimonda> cezart: to raczej problem z twoją baterią, niż z ubuntu
<kklimonda> ew. z laptopem
<cezart> kklimonda: nie to jest problem z gnome-power-managerem
<kklimonda> ubuntu reaguje na informację, że bateria jest prawie pusta
<cezart> kklimonda: juz go dawno rozwiazalem
<foreste> cezart:
<kklimonda> cezart: no to co za problem, skoro problemu nie ma? ;)
<foreste> coto za problem ?
<cezart> kklimonda: bo z wydania na wydanie jest coraz wiecej takich bykow nasadzone w paczkach co dzialaly dwa wydania temu bez zarzutu
<kklimonda> cezart: no ale taki sam problem będzie w każdej dystrybucji, która dostarcza programu w tej określonej wersji.
<cezart> kklimonda: i na przyklad taki fokemon jak mowilem na jakiego mierzy dystrybucja to sobie gconf-managera nie wlaczy i nie znajdzie gnome-power-manager settings
<kklimonda> nie da się przetestować żadnej dystrybucji z każdym sprzętem pod słońcem
<kklimonda> zawsze gdzieś ktoś będzie miał problem.
<mati75> foreste: 21:25 <+cezart> and if you have cable with 2 conectors to pc use both one is  for data transfer and secondary helps with power
<Skrzyp> http://wstaw.org/w/mic/
<Skrzyp> hehehe
<kklimonda> cezart: napisz to jeszcze raz, z sensem ;)
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: GiB ;d
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, ano
<Dreadlish> i tak dużo ;d
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, zonk
<cezart> kklimonda: pokemony z tym problem sobie tego raczej nie wyklikaja :D
<Skrzyp> pomiędzy 219 a 7 jest przecinek :PP
<cezart> mati75: yep
<Dreadlish> aaa :D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, tylko nie dorysowało
<Dreadlish> no to mało :<
<foreste> http://img692.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranu114.jpg/
<kklimonda> foreste: lata 90. dzwoniły, chciały swój pulpit ;)
<Dreadlish> foreste: piękny audacious
<foreste> xd
<mati75> foreste: to winamp?
<Skrzyp> :PP
<foreste> audacious ;d
<Enlik> Niewprawny pomylilby z Windowsem
<mati75> wolę deadbeef
<bikstopa> mam dziwna rozkmine
<bikstopa> kombinowal ktos jak zamontowac w windowsie katalog z ubuntu jako zasob sieciowy
<bikstopa> ale gdy dzieli go nat? :D
<kklimonda> bikstopa: vpn
<bikstopa> kklimonda: o, fakt :D
<mati75> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/2738/zrzutekranu1zi.png
<bikstopa> kklimonda: masz u mnie piwo i buziaka
<Enlik> I ja, i ja! http://i.imgur.com/rrMiy.jpg
<mati75> Enlik: dobrze, że mi przypomniałeś
<mati75> muszę trochę ten styl poprawić
<foreste> http://img263.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranu115.jpg/
<Enlik> ;)
<Enlik> mati75: rozmiar czcionki to wtf, Ci powiem
<foreste_> a nie to drentwe
<foreste_> jezu lag mialem
<KiFka> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9674140/screen.png :P
<Enlik> Przyjemne nawet... jak się nazywa to-to graficzne? Unity?
<Dreadlish> chyba tak
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/mik/
<Wizard> no to i mój dam ;)
<cezart> panowie jest sprawa najwyższej wagi
<cezart> potrzebuje pomocy najlepszych fachowców
<KiFka> takie tam nebookowe menu
<cezart> gotowi jesteście podjąć się wyzwania?
<fi9o> Jesli to wyzwanie pokemon to ja jestem chetny!
<Skrzyp> Wizard, Co to jest? :P
<Skrzyp> KDE1? :P
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> a co?
<cezart> sprawa jest taka...
<Skrzyp> Wizard, skąd masz?
<Skrzyp> ikonki rulez
<Wizard> źródła slackware 7.1 z płytki + tydzień paczownia = działa
<cezart> jakie przyprawy dać do warzyw na patelnie bo mam taki standard zioła prowansalskie bazylie oregano sol pieprz
<cezart> :D
<Enlik> Myślałem, że pulpit Wizarda już wszyscy znają
<Wizard> Enlik: lubię się nim chwalić
<Pabl0Escobar> cezart: mak
<Wizard> w końcu sporo roboty w to wsadziłem
<Wizard> cezart: zależy jakie warzywa
<KiFka> cezart, prowansalskie
<Enlik> Wizard: nie no, jasne, tylko zdzuiwilem sie ze sa tacy, ktorzy nie znają ;)
<Wizard> ale ja do wszystkich walę pieprz cayenne
<KiFka> to mieszanka tego co napisales potem
<KiFka> no moze bez soli i pieprzu
<KiFka> sierotko
<Wizard> Enlik: wybacz, podkusili mnie tymi badziewiami z kde :D
<Enlik> hehe
<Wizard> Skrzyp: jak skończę port, to wrzucę na sf.net
<Wizard> niech żrą, ci co nie zaznali za młodu
<Wizard> czy tam za staru, jak pokrak
<Skrzyp> KiFka, co ty taki dojszlander?
<cezart> KiFka: hmm moze dam troche prowansalskich i papryka i pieprzem zaprawie bo na ostro to smaczna jest ta mieszanka
<Skrzyp> Wizard, a to jakieś QT3 czy co?
<Wizard> Qt1
<KiFka> cezart, zdecydowanie
<kasiaswiderska>  cezart - sól i pieprz powinny wystarczyć... Chyba, że masz tam pomidory - to wtedy bazylia lub oregano.
<Wizard> z Qt3 było kde3
<KiFka> Skrzyp, takie zycie...
<Wizard> o, kobiety wam się urodziły :)
<Dreadlish> kde3 byo fajne ;d
<Wizard> nie, kde3 było kontynuacją zjebanego kde2, którego bardzo nie lubiłem
<Wizard> kde1 było fajne
<Wizard> KiFka: dobry wieczór :)
<KiFka> o mamo
<KiFka> caly wieczor tu jestem
<cezart> raczej standard marchew fasola cukinia
<KiFka> i nagle ramba zamba
<cezart> czyli taka mieszanka polska
<Wizard> wybacz, przed chwilą zajrzałem i nie widziałem, że piszesz
<kasiaswiderska> cezart: mrożone?
<Skrzyp> http://wstaw.org/w/mgN/ :PP
<Wizard> skupiłem się na screenshotowych wypocinach
<Wizard> Skrzyp: dziwny kształt :P
<Skrzyp> Wizard, :S
 * Skrzyp zasysa Kubuntu
<KiFka> fuj.
<Enlik> fuj.
<cezart> kasiaswiderska: tak
<Caemyr> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/02/18/revealed-air-force-ordered-software-to-manage-army-of-fake-virtual-people/
<Skrzyp> Ubuntu?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4vqpaea> (at www.rawstory.com)
 * Skrzyp ma też Ubuntu i nie wie, które z tych dwóch wybrać
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, oceń
<kasiaswiderska> cezart: to nie ważne, co dodasz i tak będzie smakować tak samo.
<KiFka> nudzi sie ktos?
<kasiaswiderska> mrożone niestety nadają się tylko do zupy :)
<cezart> kasiaswiderska: wlasnie tu się mylisz bo mój znajomy ma łajza jedna swoją własną recepturę do takich warzyw i zmienia to diametralnie smak
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: a ja robię czasem, jak mam wenę i żonie smakuje
<KiFka> spam!!! http://www.flickr.com/photos/kifka/  spam!!!
<KiFka> ;)
<Enlik> O, jest i motyw Debiana: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kifka/5378248552/ :)
<cezart> ale mi sie w tym roku wspolokatorki trafily
<cezart> fanki liverpoolu
<kasiaswiderska> Wizard: mojemu TŻ też kiedyś smakowały mrożonki... ale z mrożonek niestety najlepszy jest zielony groszek na puree :)
<cezart> jak torrez przeszedł do chelsea
<termi> ajbardziej mi sie sunday podoba z tych 3eh
<termi> ups nie tutaj
<termi> :)
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: nie trawię puree z groszku
<cezart> to palily jego plakaty wszystkie
<Wizard> i śmiem nazywać to bardziej po polsku
<KiFka> hehhehe
<Wizard> ciapą bądź paćką
<KiFka> Wizard, a ja laktozy :D
<KiFka> lol
<Wizard> KiFka: w sensie nie lubię
<KiFka> wiem wiem
<Wizard> trawię wszystko
<KiFka> zartuje sobie nooo
<Wizard> ok ok
<Wizard> przepraszam, zmęczony jestem
<Wizard> wyłączyłem trochę mózg
<KiFka> znaczy ja na serio
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: tzn. ?
<bikstopa> http://allegro.pl/terminal-thin-client-hp-t5710-1-2ghz-512-512-i1461263071.html lol fajny jak za ta cene
<kasiaswiderska> Wizard: tłuczonych ziemniaków też nie jesz?
<KiFka> od 4 miesiecy nie moge mleka
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: Kubuntu vs. Ubuntu ?
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: jem, ale wolę w całości
<Wizard> najlepiej z pieca/ogniska/rożna
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: pij mleko z obniżoną zawartościa laktozy...
<Wizard> a laktoza++ ;P
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: moje koty piją i nic im nie jest :)
<KiFka> kasiaswiderska, jasne.
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: lol, to dziwne
<termi> kasiaswiderska: zapodaj jakas fajna muze do posluchania :)
<cezart> KiFka: to jest znak ze trzeba pic piwo
<KiFka> tyle ze 1l kosztuje 2x tyle co normalne
<Wizard> chociaż mój też pije i nawet bardzo lubi
<KiFka> heh
<kasiaswiderska> Wizard: co jest dziwne? że piją czy że nic im nie jest?
<Skrzyp>  kklimonda ano
<Wizard> że nic im nie jest
<Wizard> mój jak wypije mleko w sporej ilości (tak jak wodę) to potem czka bardzo i mu bulgocze w brzuchu
<kasiaswiderska> Wizard: no skoro ma obniżoną zawartość laktozy... Niestety sojowym plują, a kozie jest tylko dla mnie :)
<Wizard> ale lubi dziad jeden
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie umiem - nie lubię KDE
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: ja tam z kotem się dzielę
<Wizard> bo ujął mnie, jak mi kiedyś swoje groszki przyniósł z michy, żeby się podzielić
<kasiaswiderska> Wizard: moje same sobie biorą z talerza...
<kasiaswiderska> z mojego...
<Wizard> khm
<Wizard> tego nie znoszę
<Wizard> mój sierściuch staje się mistrzem balistyki i logistyki jak jem, ale go wyganiam
<Wizard> nie lubię, jak najpierw grzebie w kupach w kuwecie, a potem mi się do talerza pcha
<kasiaswiderska> termi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVf59MilIUw&feature=fvst
<termi> :)
<kasiaswiderska> Wizard: ja też tego nie lubię, ale czasem to walka na śmieć i życie jest o kawałek mięsa... tylko że u mnie są 4 potwory. A jak spadnie na ziemie i już należy do psa :)
 * karmelek ma zolwia, to nie goni po mieszkaniu przynajmniej
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: a jak spadnie na sufit, to kanarki z papugami się biją? :D
<Wizard> niezły masz zwierzyniec
<Wizard> i ubuntu z dżunglowym tematem na dodatek
 * cezart ma wspolokatorów
<cezart> to dopiero perfidne bestje są
<kasiaswiderska> Wizard: sądzisz że kanarek z papugami przeżyłyby z 4 kotami? :)
<KiFka> ja chce kota!
<termi> cytat z filmu "koty maja przejeban.."
<Wizard> KiFka: to sobie kup
<Wizard> albo ze schroniska weź
 * Enlik ma w domu kanarka i papugę
<Wizard> chociaż druga opcja raczej dla doświadczonych
<KiFka> za drogi interes
<Wizard> za drogi?
<Enlik> Wizard: mówisz o tym, by kot był zdrowy?
<Enlik> (w tym na umyśle)
<Wizard> Enlik: no, w schroniskach są takie biedne te zwierzęta
<Wizard> jak kolega wziął kota ze schroniska, to przez 2 tygodnie siedział w jednym miejscu tylko i bańki puszczał
<KiFka> Wizard, no jakies 300€
<KiFka> by mnie to kosztowalo
<cezart> wiecie że ostatnio siedzialem na laptopie znajomego i bylem przerażony jakie to duże bydle bylo 17 cali
<Wizard> 300 czego?
<KiFka> cezart, ano .. moj maz ma 17"
<Wizard> weź do mnie normalną walutą pisz
<Wizard> te zagramaniczne wynalazki do mnie nie docierają
<KiFka> euro winter
<cezart> toz to potwor w porownaniu 10" winda :D
<Enlik> Wizard: siedzialeś na laptopie znajomego, wandalu?
<Enlik> *cezart
<KiFka> Wizard, znaczy*
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: kot nie jest drogi pod warunkiem, że dobrze karmisz i zapewniasz ruch :)
<cezart> tak troche trudno bylo sie przezstawic
<KiFka> cezart, ano nic mobilnego
<Wizard> ah, fakt
 * Wizard ma 17" powerbook
<Wizard> bardzo sobie chwalę
<Wizard> a w pracy mi dali jakiegoś asiusiaka, 14"
<Wizard> pypek taki maciupki
<Wizard> rozdzielczość pikusia
<KiFka> kasiaswiderska, to bardziej skomplikowane
<Wizard> dobrze, że mam drugi monitor
<KiFka> w pracy 14"
<KiFka> ojoj
 * kasiaswiderska ma 24'' i też sobie chwali :) 
<KiFka> ja mam 15,4" + 23"
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: w lapku?!
<kasiaswiderska> w lapku "tylko" 18''
<kasiaswiderska> iMac ma 24'' :P
<Wizard> bleh, x86
<cezart> jak chodzicie ze swoimi komputerami np do roboty to was nie przegina ?
 * Wizard nie będzie tolerował x86 w domu
<Wizard> cezart: mój laptop cały czas siedzi w pracy
<KiFka> ja zabieram go tylko do klientow i jak mam dyzur
<Wizard> nie zabieram pracy do domu
<KiFka> wiec mi to wisi
<Wizard> więc mam to gdzieś
<cezart> Wizard: to ty masz jeszcze tego starego typu powerbooka ?
<Wizard> jakiego, kuźwa, starego typu?
<kasiaswiderska> Ja pracuje w domu
<Wizard> mam najnowszego typu, jaki był
<Wizard> 5,5
<cezart> wiesz przed zagładą i nadejsciejm czasu zguby dla mac fanbojow przez przejecie x86
<Wizard> no to ostatni z linii
<Wizard> potem już nie było powerbooków, a szkoda, bo G5 fajny procek
<cezart> wczesniej byly motoroli proce chyba? czy kto tam produkowal do tego procesory?
<Wizard> huh?
<Wizard> gdzie?
<Wizard> w jabłkach?
<cezart> do makowek?
<winter> power pc
<Wizard> przed G4 były G3
<Wizard> a przed powerpc były m64k
<termi> makówki sa dobre :)
<Wizard> czy tam m65k
<KiFka> a jaki lans :D
<Wizard> termi: ta, tylko potem się człowiek uzależnia :/
<winter> te powerbooki można jeszcze kupić
<cezart> Wizard: 68000?
<termi> ee tam
<Wizard> a cholera wie
<Wizard> te co w amigach
<Wizard> winter: ja nie sprzedam
<kasiaswiderska> cezart:  motolora była jednym z producentów tych procesorów AFAIR
<Wizard> trzeba z intelowską zarazą walczyć!
<winter> ale na ebayu hamerykańce i nie tylko sprzedają
<cezart> Wizard: to se kup arma albo amd
<winter> ogólnie są w miare dostępne
<Wizard> cezart: już płynie
<Wizard> amd to też x86, więc ssij ;P
<KiFka> heh
<cezart> chociaz amd to oni zgodni sa bo to wstecznie zgodne z x86
<Wizard> mam to gdzieś
<Wizard> na x86 jest windows
<KiFka> pewnie se kupie
<Wizard> a ja się od tego trzymam z daleka
<KiFka> ale dopiero w ch
<Wizard> w ch?
<winter> szwajcarias
<KiFka> oby tylko adobe nie osral ich
<winter> mniejsze szwaby
<KiFka> bo bez lightrooma ani rusz
<Wizard> ah, ch jak Helvetia ;P
<cezart> kasiaswiderska: tak zgadza sie sprawdzilem w materialach z wykladu na techniki mikroprocesorowe
<KiFka> winter, nie wypowiadaj sie o rzeczach o ktorych nie masz pojecia lub ich nie rozumiesz.
<winter> co, znowu się coś nie podoba?
<Wizard> no
<winter> tak jak austria, szwaby mniejsze
<Wizard> ehe
<winter> bo ty teraz u dużych szwabów siuedzisz
<winter> SZWABÓW
<Caemyr> [23:23:08] <Wizard> na x86 jest windows
<Wizard> ty se spójrz gdzie jest Szwabia a gdzie Szwajcaria
<Caemyr> na x64 tez jest
<KiFka> nie masz racji. ja mieszkam w hesji :D
<Caemyr> i tez sie trzymasz z daleka?:P
<Wizard> Caemyr: x64 też mam gdzieś
<winter> ale szwaby ogólnie a nie szwabia
<winter> litości
<KiFka> ehhhh nie istotne
<foreste> a pytanie mam :P
<Caemyr> Wizard: to tylko na ARM siedzisz?
<KiFka> nie ma czegos takiego jak szwaby.
<Wizard> nie
<Caemyr> czy jakims ibm-owym wynalazku
<Wizard> mam x86
<winter> KiFka: widać dawno w polsce nie byłaś
<foreste> czy winap 3 chodzi na wine ?
<winter> bo już apomniałaś jak tu się mów
<KiFka> pffffff
<winter> i
<Wizard> jedno mam takie p4, które ma zjebane acpi i robi za stolik pod lampkę
<KiFka> buahhahha
<KiFka> heeeeeeheeeee
<KiFka> a swistak....
<KiFka> jasne
<Wizard> mam lapka w pracy, bo muszę
<Wizard> dali to mam
<Wizard> to jest jakieś core i25 czy ileś
<Wizard> asiusiak
<KiFka> core i25
<winter> KiFka: ale przypomni ci się, bo teraz niemcy, jak wolisz, otwierają w maju rynek pracy dla east europe
<KiFka> huh
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: wszystko co po niemiecku mówi to tu jest szwabem... :)
<KiFka> Wizard, a rozdaja obcym
<Wizard> i mam zdechłego noname laptopa z amd64 starym
<Wizard> ale nawet nei próbowałem go reanimować, bo i tak jest gówno warty
<KiFka> kasiaswiderska, wiem. ale nie zmienia to faktu to okreslenie to jest nie prawdziwe.
<Wizard> hehe
<KiFka> winter, juz placze....
<winter> no brata się z nimi to jak mogłaby mówić inaczej
<Wizard> lol
<cezart> hmm ja tam tylko oddalem mojego recznie budowanego blaszaczka ojcu potem mialem laptopa ktorego spalilem (genialne zasilacze nastawne trusta)  i teraz mam msi winda juz dobre poltora roku
<Wizard> ja czekam na tego omapa
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: a co poradzisz na to? Taka mentalność.
<KiFka> dlatego placze ... heh
<cezart> Wizard: to co tam teraz zakupiles ze mowiles ze czekasz na cos ?
<Wizard> pandaboard
<winter> ogólnie mam ich dość z quakea
<Wizard> arm++
<qermit> Wizard: kupiłeś sobie?
<Wizard> ta
<cezart> Wizard: linkiem zarzuć bo nie wiem ocb dokladnie
<KiFka> ... bo az sie boje tych "mentalnosci"
<Wizard> qermit: ale nie wiem, kiedy przyjdzie
<KiFka> wstyd bedzie .... huhuhu
<cezart> teraz w sumie nie na czasie jestem jesli chodzi o te wszystkie zabawki
<Wizard> na razie nie mają na stanie, więc pewnie musi z Chin przypłynąć do brytyjskiej kolonii
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: a wiesz co jest gorsze od rodowitego "szwaba"?
<KiFka> kasiaswiderska, co robisz na tym swoim jablku ?
<Wizard> a potem wyślą do RP
<qermit> Wizard: ja może będę miał komputra na powerpc 2 rdzeniwym
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: piszę strony.
<KiFka> kasiaswiderska, ja tam na meza nie narzekam.
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: w rails?
<KiFka> innego bym w zyciu nie chciala
<KiFka> ruby ruby ruby ruby :D
<Wizard> qermit: POWER? czy coś innego?
<kasiaswiderska> Wizard: nie.
<Wizard> łe, to jesteś niemodna ;P <żart>
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: gorsi są ci co "po polsku już zapomnieli"...
<Wizard> ta, w 4 miesiące
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> idę do wyra
<Wizard> o/
<KiFka> kasiaswiderska, tja takie zycie
<qermit> Wizard: nie wiem, w robocie gosć projektuje
<KiFka> ja robie juz straszne bledy
<cezart> Wizard: cya
<KiFka> po 8 latach
<_Biszkop1ik> lubiaz-wita.tk
<KiFka> nie majac kontaktu z jezykiem na codzien
<_Biszkop1ik> ale mam domene :D
<KiFka> latwo sie mowi jak sie siedzi w pl
<qermit> _Biszkop1ik: ja mam sezamkowa.net
<KiFka> a zycie pisze inne scenariusze
<qermit> KiFka: wcale nie łatwo
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: ... ale tym samym tym narzekaczom, i obrońcom języka polskiego nie przeszkadza zamiast kurwa mówić fuck.
<KiFka> zabciu czytaj ....
<_Biszkop1ik> są domeny .cie , .mnie lub cos podobnego ?
<KiFka> kasiaswiderska, tez mowie hehhehe
<_Biszkop1ik> nie ma ;/
<_Biszkop1ik> za to ciekawie byloby miec
<_Biszkop1ik> robi-loda.mu
<_Biszkop1ik> :D
<KiFka> ehhh
<KiFka> dzieci
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: ja też :) i używam mnóstwa innych wtrąceń... I nie przeszkadza mi jak ktoś tak robi :) nie będę hipokrytką przecież.
<qermit> _Biszkop1ik: jak mi załatwisz domenę w .va to będę wdzięczny
<_Biszkop1ik> qermit: a jaka masz nazwe?
<_Biszkop1ik> KiFka: chyba cos ci sie pomylilo
<KiFka> kasiaswiderska, ja nie mam z kim rozmawiac po pl
<qermit> nieważne jaka
<qermit> ważne jaki TDL
<kasiaswiderska> qermit: kur.va ?
<qermit> ka.va
<qermit> kasiaswiderska: ale nie oceniam
<_Biszkop1ik> chujowe
<KiFka> eej
<foreste> ktory winamp pracuje stabilnie pod wine
<winter> słyszę syreny policji antybluzgowej
<KiFka> heh
<KiFka> niech sie uczy
<winter> a propos kawy
<winter> idę zalać
<kasiaswiderska> winter: nie za późno na kawę?
<foreste> a ja napic siti energy :P
<winter> kasiaswiderska: nie dla mnie
<cezart> hmm to pandaboard ciekawa zabawka
<KiFka> chce ktos przejac moj dyzut
<KiFka> dyzur*
<foreste> nad ?
<winter> jak chcesz to daj opa
<KiFka> dorzucam BB i thinkpada
<winter> a
<winter> to nie
<foreste> thinkpad zlom
<cezart> foreste: heretyk
<KiFka> foreste, ile lat uzywales?
<cezart> jedne z najbardziej wytrzymalych laptopow
<KiFka> co sadzisz o umocowaniach dysku?
<KiFka> fajne nie fajne foreste ?
<KiFka> oczywiscie mowimy o serii T
<foreste> thikpady byly dobnre ibma
<KiFka> ehhh
<cezart> foreste: a o jakich myslisz my tu rozmawiamy
<cezart> ?
<KiFka> ja juz nic nie rozmawiam
<KiFka> reka mi sie do czola przykleila
<cezart> KiFka: dobrze ze do czola a nie do twarzy ;D
<KiFka> ;)
<cezart> dobra ja ide sobie pograc w ja2 1.13 bo zamiast robic to robic gadam tu z  wami o glupotach
<KiFka> heh
<KiFka> czy ja wiem czy to godne zajecie
<KiFka> to lepiej pogadac o glupotach
<KiFka> ehhh a to male ciasteczko
<KiFka> nie umie rejoina zrobic
<KiFka> ajajaj
<winter> a ja sobie gram w mtg
<kklimonda> ja w atom zombie smash - polecam ;)
<kklimonda> smasher* nawet
<KiFka> a ja w nic nie gram
<KiFka> leze se z nb na brzuszku i gapie sie w tv
<Enlik> Nb = newborn? ;)
 * kasiaswiderska ogląda Coco Chanel&Igor Strawinsky... 
<KiFka> netbook
 * Enlik je orzechy
<KiFka> :)
<KiFka> smacznego
<bt4> re
<Enlik> O dzięki ;)
<KiFka> ja jestem uzalezniona od pistacji :D
<winter> pistacje są super
<winter> ja od kawy i papierosów
<winter> i trochę od piwa
<bt4> elo winter
<bikstopa> dziala komus ta www? http://www1.plus.pl/si2/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SiPhoneOfferView?categoryId=1000000016&productId=1000047335&catalogId=1000000002&storeId=10001&tariffId=2A&promotionId=1000000233&productType=MODEM&viewId=2&masterCategoryId=
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4hwal4x> (at www1.plus.pl)
<KiFka> bikstopa, cos nie bardz
<Enlik> Działa, ładuje się pomału
<fi9o> bikstopa: Tak.
<KiFka> gadacie jakby pasek postepu mial jakies znaczenie
<KiFka> biorac pod uwage moje lacze
<KiFka> bikstopa, nie nie otwiera sie
<fi9o> 1st.
 * Enlik slaps fi9o 
<fi9o> Chyba Ty
<KiFka> o a jednak
<KiFka> jakies Huawei B260A
<Enlik> Cena bez aktywacji
<Enlik> 1 299,00 zł
<winter> bt4: elo
<bikstopa> fakt
<bikstopa> dziala. thx ;d
<Enlik> No, naprawilimy.
<KiFka> kklimonda, zyjesz?
<KiFka> a ide se
<KiFka> dobranoc
<bt4> winter: bylo cos dzieiej ?
<bikstopa> ku**wa cchcialem zamowic internet w iplusie ale drogie te modemy ;/
<bt4> tzn wczoraj :)
<winter> bt4: niestety nie
<fi9o> bikstopa: Wez sobie w orange
<fi9o> bikstopa: Jesli masz chujowy zasieg to na cdma mozesz liczyc.
<fi9o> A w iplusie co najwyzej na edge w razie chujowego zasiegu
<fi9o> Dobra, ja ide spac.
<fi9o> Sorki za przeklenstwo, nawyk.
<winter> kifki nie ma
<bt4> wlasnie a propo neta to musze wziasc cos w poniedzialek i nie wiem z czego chodzi mi po glowie play bo tam duzy limit
<bt4> mam teraz w orange lapie mi ladnie 3g ale szfankuje
<bikstopa> fi9o: ale ch***owa oferta jest w orange ;/
<bikstopa> lol :D
<bikstopa> server1:/# uptime
<bikstopa>  01:26:24 up 178 days,  3:46,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<bikstopa> brb reboot ;
<bikstopa> ;d
<bikstopa> cos zwalilem w konfigu vpna :D
<manishe> pierwszy kernel oops na 2.6.37 wyslany;)
<bikstopa> `g jestem?
<bikstopa> `g jestem?
<bikstopa> no nie moge tego vpna skonfigurowac ;(
<bikstopa> `g jestem?
<bikstopa> 'g jestem?
<bikstopa> `g jestem?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-19
<bikstopa> `g jestem czy nie? ;/
<foreste> no
<bikstopa> o.O
<foreste> czy instalowac winnamp5 na wine ?
<foreste> xd
<bikstopa> po ch*j?
<bikstopa> winamp six. masz tyle fajnych playerow
<bikstopa> a ty chcesz tego szmelca jeszcze przez wine instalowac
<foreste> ok
<foreste> zostane przy audacious
<foreste> i bede miec xwinnamp xd
<bikstopa> a co ci sie nie podoba w rythmboxie?
<foreste> ja uzywam kde
<foreste> do tychczasz uzywalem  amarok
<foreste> ale ten nowy muli
<Nerihsa> clementine
<foreste> i nie obsluguje skurek
<bikstopa> skurki power :d
<bikstopa> kto mi proponowal internet w orange?
<bikstopa> jakas 1h temu?
<foreste> orange shit
<foreste> tp pomaranczowa
<bikstopa> ku**a biore lojalke na 2 lata. 6 dych bd placic co miecha przez 24 miesiace - a oni mi oferuja modem do tego za bagatela 250 zl ;/
<bikstopa> foreste: masz cos do tp? :>
<foreste> no
<foreste> dupki netu nie chceli zalozyc
<bikstopa> bos lamer pewnie :D
<foreste> dali archaiczny modem
<bikstopa> lamerom nie zakladamy :D
<foreste> i dali tel radiowy
<winter> bikstopa: a co to jest lamer
<foreste> a do lini nie cale 100m mam
<bikstopa> foreste: pewnie w calej wsi maja neo i juz portow nie bylo
<foreste> a a oni mi dali stacje radiowa na sciane motola
<foreste> nie wies
<foreste> miasto
<foreste> powiatowe
<bikstopa> foreste: zrob tego pare fotek
<bikstopa> i przeslij mi :D
<foreste> juz niemam xd
<foreste> rozwazalem umowe xd
<bikstopa> :D
<foreste> bikstopa: http://allegro.onet.pl/telefon-radiowy-stacja-motorolla-will-800sc-i1207611231.html#gallery
<foreste> cos podobnego
<foreste> ma qbudowany modem
<foreste> 19200
<foreste> ale chodzil tylko pod 98 windows xd
<bikstopa> xD
<foreste> na xp wykrywany ale jak laczyc piszal modem zajenty
<bikstopa> a mnie vpn  nie balanga ;(
<bikstopa> ja pie****le
<SimonPHOENIX> jest tu kto?
<Matan[M]> bry
<gjm> Bry
<lisu> re
<Czolgista> SimonPHOENIX: nie?
<gjm> taa, wszycy uciekli
<karmelek> znowu znieg... :/
<Barthalion> śnieg
<cezart> elo
<karmelek> howgh
<SimonPHOENIX> czy ktos tutaj uzywa Alienware M17X10 ? czegos takiego ? http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-m17x/pd?refid=laptop-alienware-m17x&s=dhs&cs=19&~ck=mn
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/69t492t> (at www.dell.com)
<SimonPHOENIX> moj problem to odpalenie boot loadera na nim
<SimonPHOENIX> uzywam windows 7 fabrycznie zainstalowanego, ale EasyBCD nie widzi konfiguracji bootloadera
<dKc> witajcie
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was ma moda Q3A do OA?
<dKc> Q3A to kłejk
<dKc> OA to open Arena?
<karmelek> co z ksiazek o C jest godne uwagi?
<dKc> karmelek: o c++ mogę Ci coś polecić :) Grębosza
<dKc> a co do C
<dKc> to przewijało mi się kilka
<dKc> i każda na takim samym pozimie była
<dKc> no może coś takiego jak ANSI C
<dKc> coś tam Ritchiego
<dKc> jest juz bardziej dla doświadczonych klepaczy
<dKc> a tak to wszystkie takie same. Taka nudna teoria
<dKc> nie to co Grębosz
<Matan[M]> no Symfonia C++ to książka dobra, nie powiem i ja
<karmelek> Grebosza juz mam :P
<karmelek> w zasadzie kumpel z mieszkania ma - na jedno wychodzi
<Barthalion> Thinking in C++ jeszcze niezłe
<Barthalion> Ale jak masz Grębosza to sobie daruj
<termi> da sie jakos zupdejtowac system 32 bitowy na 64 bitowy?
<dKc> co jest?
 * karmelek wraca sie cieszyc z drugiego semsetru studiow :D
<dKc> :D
<dKc>  a jakie egzaminy miales?
<termi> odpowie ktos na pytanie?
<dKc> termi:  pewnie przez formata
<dKc> bo to inna architektura jest
<karmelek> dKc: jeszcze analiza i algebra do poprawki
<dKc> jak kazdy dobry programista:)
<dKc> nie-kujon *
<termi> dKc: domyslam sie ze tak napewno
<karmelek> ale my mamy tak, ze jak nie zdasz wstepu do infy to nie idziesz dalej
<termi> ale wydje mi sie ze przy linux chba wystarczy podmienic pewne pliki
<dKc> wstep do infy to C pewnie?
<karmelek> Pascal na cwiczeniach :P
<dKc> oo
<dKc> ja teraz musze pascala umiec :)
<karmelek> "umienie" to bylo pierwsze pol godziny zajec
<termi> wszedzie od pascala zaczynaja
<dKc> termi, a zdziwisz sie bo u mnie nei :)
<dKc> u nas jest C nasajmpierw
<termi> byc moze wychoda z zalozenia ze pascala znacie
<dKc> przez ktorego sporo osob moze oblac:)
<termi> i wiecie po co przysliscie na studia
<termi> i podstawy macie
<termi> w glowie
<termi> :)
<karmelek> wiesz - u nas sporo ludzi tez uwazalo ze zna
<karmelek> i mieli problemy
<termi> a kto na studiach nie ma problemow ;)
<termi> jedni z piciem
<termi> jedni imprezy
<termi> a jedni z materialem ;)
<termi> ehh studia :)
<termi> najlepszy okres zycia
<termi> :)
<karmelek> :P
<ojdipuss> witam wszystkich
<dKc> witam rowniez
<dKc> kuźwa
<dKc> a znacie sie na wskaznikach?
<elwin013> Cześć ;-)
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> kurde
<foreste> jak pozbyc sie krzakow ;/
<foreste> w mysql
<PoKrAk> aptitude purge mysql-server raz na zawsze :)
<PoKrAk> na powaznie wez sobie phpmyadmina zainstaluj
<PoKrAk> i przez niego pokombinuj
<foreste> mam
<PoKrAk> tam poustwaiaj kodowanie (jesli ci o takie krzaki chodzi)
<PoKrAk> i bedzie dobrze
<foreste> OgÂłoszenia o takie mam
<PoKrAk> kodowanie musisz poustawiac
<PoKrAk> tam to mozesz zrobic
<jacekowski> foreste: to masz kodowanie zle
<foreste> a moze byc baza zwalona ?
<PoKrAk> nie wiem
<jacekowski> foreste: nie
<PoKrAk> raczej nie
<jacekowski> foreste: to kodowanie masz w bazie inne a w skrypcie inne
<jacekowski> foreste: podstawowy blad
<PoKrAk> musisz ustawic kodowanie bazy
<PoKrAk> kiedys cos takiego rbiłem
<mati75> PoKrAk: pokrakos to twoje dzieło?
<jacekowski> pewnie masz latin1-swedish-ci
<PoKrAk> mati ta
<mati75> spoko
<PoKrAk> a co ?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, noo... na ubuntu to można pobajerować z wyglądem
<Skrzyp> :P
<mati75> PoKrAk: mam całą listę błędów
<PoKrAk> slim mejlem
<PoKrAk> ślij
<PoKrAk> w poniedziałem pokombinuje
<Skrzyp> http://wstaw.org/w/mks/
<Skrzyp> chyba założę galerię
<PoKrAk> niezłe
<Skrzyp> ano
<foreste> kiedys takie krzaki wywalalem zapytaniem
<Skrzyp> appmenu-gtk + lucido-awn + tapety z 11.04
<foreste> co szukalo i zamienialo
<Skrzyp> i faenza
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vN2g2OA
<Skrzyp> mati75, :P LXDE
<mati75> Skrzyp: a jak
<Skrzyp> hmm... jak się nazywał ten soft, co wyświetlał logo distro, parametry i robił screena?
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/w/kLF/
<dweller> pff
<mati75> `g archkey
<Przekliniak> mati75: Furling transportation arch Key - The Stargate Omnipedia: <http://www.gateworld.net/wiki/Furling_transportation_arch_Key>
<Skrzyp> dweller, ołsom czy dewuem?
<mati75> dweller: awesome?
<mati75> Skrzyp: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=24208
<dweller> nie :>
<foreste> jacekowski:
<jacekowski> foreste: czego?
<dweller> Skrzyp: xmonad
<foreste> baza ma ut8
<jacekowski> to sie komunikujesz bez utfa
<foreste> i krzaki sa w pliku sql
<Skrzyp> hmm... mam pytanie
<Skrzyp> mam Minefield, czyli FF4.0
<jacekowski> foreste: no to zaladowales plik ktory nie jest utf to bazy ktora jest w utf
<Skrzyp> i jak zarzucę firefox-l10n-pl ti spolszczy ff4?
<jacekowski> foreste: i potem cos namieszales
<jacekowski> wyglata jak latin2 zakodowany w unikodzie
<foreste> jak to odwrocic ?
<jacekowski> najprosciej to wyeksportowac prawidlowo z bazy
<foreste> niemardzo da
<foreste> .bo jest mocno okrojony mysql
<foreste> tfu
<foreste> phpmyadmin
<Nox1> czesc chce sprawdzic ubuntu 64-bit mam juz swap i ten jeden wystarczy czy nowy system mosi miec nowy swap?
<Skrzyp> Nox1, o bosz
<Skrzyp> swap to swap
<Skrzyp> wykorzystywwany przez wszystko
<Skrzyp> nawet livecd
<Nox1> tak myslalem
 * Skrzyp właśnie obczaja PlayDeb
<Skrzyp> fajne gierki mają
<SimonPHOENIX> hej
<SimonPHOENIX> mam pytanie odnosnie ubuntu
<SimonPHOENIX> moja dziewczyna jest z tajlandii
<SimonPHOENIX> ja z polski, ale daje rade z angielskim i szwedzkim tez
<SimonPHOENIX> chce zeby przy logowaniu byla mozliwosc wybrania tajlandzkiego jezyka
<SimonPHOENIX> jak doinstalowac ten jezyk do ubuntu
<SimonPHOENIX> _
<kklimonda> system->administration->language support
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX:  jak tam poczta ?
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, dziala super, no musze jeszcze wiecej poczytac na ten temat ale pop3 dziala -nie tak jak bym chcial ale zawsze- no i wysylanie tez
<SimonPHOENIX> wiec jest ok, bede mial sporo do nauczenia o tym
<SimonPHOENIX> ale jak narazie jest ok
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego zainstalowalem fizycznie ubuntu
<SimonPHOENIX> zeby sie nie denerowoac z systemami wirtualnymi
<SimonPHOENIX> bo generalnie musialem sie laczyc z win7 do serwera pod ubuntu przez konsole
<SimonPHOENIX> i to bylo stresujace
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, chce zeby mozna bylo odbierac poczte z klienta na innym komputerze
<SimonPHOENIX> np na moim
<PoKrAk> jak masz serwer nie ma z tym problemu
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, no mam serwer i wczoraj byl problem
<SimonPHOENIX> wiadomosci pojawiaja sie w /var/mail/costam ale nie moge pobrac ich na kompa
<PoKrAk> a nie lepiej trzymać wiadomości w katalogach domowych userów
<SimonPHOENIX> no tak tylko ze to mi nie dziala niestety, robilem wg tej ksiazki co mi dales i to sie zapisuje tam
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, czym sie zajmujesz na codzien?
<PoKrAk> siecia i kilkoma serwerami
<PoKrAk> kilkadziesiat stacji roboczych do tego
<PoKrAk> plus to co popsuje :)
<SimonPHOENIX> serwerami pod ubuntu?
<PoKrAk> mam jeden dla zabawy na ubuntu
<PoKrAk> wlaśnie probuje na nim munina skonfigurowac
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, jakie jest ryzyko jesli zaloze Ci konto na moim?
<PoKrAk> ryzyko czego ?? :)
<SimonPHOENIX> nie wiem, ryzyka wymien jakies
<PoKrAk> qna dawno munina nie istalowałem
<PoKrAk> co trzeba było zrobic po konfiguracji plików i resecie munin-node zeby pokazywał na stronie localhost/munin/ staty ??
<PoKrAk> a zreszta po co mi user u ciebie ?? :D
<SimonPHOENIX> musze cos przetestowac
<foreste> cholera
<foreste> wszystkie znaki musze zamieniac na pl
<karmelek> re
<foreste> to dobrze ze kate zastap
<foreste> ma
<karmelek> PoKrAk: a nie jakiegos symlinka?
<karmelek> tudziez vhosta dla munina
<PoKrAk> swiezynka dopiero co zainstalowana
<PoKrAk> ale jeszcze mysze polookac co lepsze bedzie mrtg czy munin
<PoKrAk> padło na webalizera :)
<PoKrAk> oki ide z mała na sanki jakby co priv
<Matan[M]> da się zrobić trudniejsze boty w OA? Nightmare jakoś się łatwe zaczynają robić
<KoYoT> instalował ktoś z was Plymouth?
<karmelek> KoYoT: w 10.04 i 10.10 chyba by default jest
<KoYoT> no tylko jakos do kitu to wygląda
<KoYoT> trzeba zmienić jakiś wpis w grub czy poprostu zainstalowac nowe themes i aktywowac?
<karmelek> a jak Ci sie system uruchamia to co masz/
<KoYoT> jakies 640x460 ubu
<karmelek> nvidia?
<KoYoT> tak
<karmelek> http://newinubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/10/naprawa-plymouth-w-ubuntu-1010.html
<karmelek> should hlp
<KoYoT> dzieki
<karmelek> u mnie dalo rade
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<Matan[M]> Nerihsa: happy zombie caturtady
<kklimonda> kurde, odpalanie losowych skryptów z prawami roota
<kklimonda> a potem się dziwią, kiedy uważam, że Linux nie jest bezpieczniejszy od Windowsa, bo wszystko i tak zależy od użytkownika ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: windows potrafi sie popsuc sam z siebie
<BlessJah> linux wymaga do tego interwencji uzytkownika
<kklimonda> BlessJah: e tam, Windows 7 sam się nie psuje.
<BlessJah> moj potrafi sie popsuc jesli podczas uruchamiania cokolwiek rusze
<BlessJah> podebne mysz czy klawke na usb, odpale wifi czy podebne rj-45 (sic!)
<PushUpek> nic się nie psuje samo z siebie
<Psotnick> nie wolno nawet tykać Windowsowych partycji, jak mu się zmieni rozmiar partycji systemowej to nie wstanie ;/
<foreste> jacekowski:
<foreste> ok nc
<Cent> cześć
<kazik> cześć wam
<kazik> mam pewien problem, może ktoś z was umiałby mi pomóc
<PushUpek> Psotnick: chyba 98 nie wstanie, jakoś od xp nie miałem problemu z wstaniem systemu po zmniejszaniu partycji
<Psotnick> PushUpek: ja zmniejszyłem partycję Win7 o 300MB to nie wstał, od tego czasu nie mam Windowsa :D
<PushUpek> 300MB?
<PushUpek> no ja cie proszę
<PushUpek> to nie xp ;]
<PushUpek> zainstaluj linuxa na 300MB w sumie ze swap i home ;)
<PushUpek> to pogadamy
<termi> kazik: jak nie powiesz w czym problem to Ci nie pomozemy :)
<kazik> chodzi o to, że mam ubuntu zainstalowane na dysku zew. a potrzebuję tego dysku do innych celów i chciałbym go sformatować
<kazik> gdy podłączam go pod windą to widzi dysk, ale nie pokazuje mi partycji
<termi> bo windows nie widzi partycji linuxa
<termi> czyli ext
<termi> ext2 itd
<kazik> zdążyłem się domyślić tego, ale nadal nie wiem jak mógłbym dokonać tego formata
<termi> masz plytke instalacyjna ubuntu ?
<kazik> nie, instalowałem z pamięci flash
<Ciaho> w zarządzaniu dysakami w windowsie
<kklimonda> po co mu płyta z ubuntu, w windowsie można sformatować
<Ciaho> bedziesz miał nieznaną partycje
<kazik> chodzi mi o to, aby przerobić dysk na fat
<Ciaho> i tą partycje sformatujesz na fata
<termi> a jak podpinasz go w windowsie pokazuje ci tak jak pisza nieznany dysk albo cokolwiek podobnego?
<termi> jak tak to prawy formatuj i tam sobie daj
<kazik> chyba że da radę zrobić partycję fat
<kazik> bez formata i usuwania ubuntu
<termi> nie
<kazik> nie pokazuje mi go
<kazik> tylko jest komunikat że dysk został podpięty
<Ciaho> panel sterowania → narzędzia administracyjne → zarządzanie komputerem → magazyn danych
<kazik> i system widzi go w menadżerze urządzeń
<Ciaho> w xp prof na pewno tak bedzie
<KoYoT> karmelek: dzieki! dzieała super
<termi> i zarzadzanie dyskami tam masz
<termi> musi ci go tam pokazac
<termi> :)
<kazik> okej, zaraz będę coś kombinował z tym
<termi> nie ma nic do kombinowania
<termi> :)
<kazik> aż żal się rozstawać z ubunciakiem
<kazik> :(
<termi> to go zainstaluj na wew
<termi> albo na zew podziel partycje to zostawisz ubuntu a reszte zrobisz fat
<kazik> niestety dzielę kompa z rodzeństwem, które by go nie ogarnęło, a miałem już dwa systemy na jednym dysku i zaczęło mi się krzaczyć
<Ciaho> krzaczyć?
<kazik> gryzło się
<Ciaho> jakto
<termi> :)
<kazik> w sumie to było jeszcze na wersji 8.04
<kazik> jak dobrze pamiętam
<termi> kazik na tym zew masz tylko 1 partycje ?
<kazik> tak
<termi> odpal gparted
<termi> zrob z 1 dwie
<termi> i bedziesz mial i ubuntu i fat :)
<kazik> no właśnie chciałem coś takiego zrobić“
<termi> no to do it
<kazik> tylko nie wiedziałem czy da radę bez straty danych
<Ciaho> gpartedem da sie
<termi> a to ten zew jest caly zawalony danymi?
<kazik> nie, mam zajęte ok 100 gb i dużo więcej wolnego
<termi> no to nie stracisz danych :)
<termi> tylko uzyj glowy :)
<kazik> Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon
<termi> jak bedziesz dzielil
<termi> :)
<kazik> wyskakuje mi to jak chcę uruchomić gparted
<kazik> ok sorka
<kazik> już działa
<kazik> ;)
<termi> :)
<foreste> kto zna php i myaql ?
<BlessJah> foreste: #php i #mysql
<inkwizytor> foreste: piłem kiedyś z nimi
<inkwizytor> twarde sztuki
<termi> chetni do pomocy sa na tym php
<termi> :)
<foreste> potrzebuje zeby ktos mi za pyanie sql zrobil
<BlessJah> no to ten drugi
<foreste> zapytanie
<termi> foreste: idz na te kanaly :)
<termi> co BlessJah podal :)
<kazik> chyba nie da rady zrobić tego przez gparted
<foreste> tzn zamienial krzaki na litery pl
<termi> kazik dlaczego?
<kazik> mam zrobioną jedną partycję na ext4 i tam władowałem całą pamięć dysku
<kazik> niepodzielony został mi tylko 1 mb
<foreste> http://forum.ks-ekspert.pl/topic/99327-mysqlpma-eksport-import-bazy-charset/ z tej tabelki
<firemark> ks expert :P
<BlessJah> foreste: to php samo umie
<termi> kazik: no i co?
<firemark> kazik: z livecd zrób
<termi> nie ma :)
<termi> livecd :)
<foreste> bo juz 6h sam zmieniam :(
<kazik> no i nie mogę podzilić tego exta
<foreste> a postow ok 3300 jest :(
<termi> a próbowałeś zmniejszyć?
<termi> partycje
<termi> ?
<termi> tzn "zmien rozmiar partycji" czy jakos tak to tam bylo
<BlessJah> foreste: php samo umie, poczytaj o wyrazeniach regularnych
<kazik> nie działa ta opcja
<kazik> mogę jedynie kliknąć informacje, zarządzaj flagami i odmontuj
<BlessJah> ...
<BlessJah> kazik: odmontuj przed zmiana rozmiaru
<termi> :)
<kazik> i tu jest kolejny problem
<kazik> bo nie mogę odmontować
<termi> a dlaczego?
<BlessJah> termi: bo to root
<BlessJah> albo hołm
<kazik> root
<BlessJah> kazik: nie mozesz zmieniac rozmiaru partycji uzywajac systemu ktory jest na niej zainstalowany
<BlessJah> musisz uzyc livecd
<kazik> no własnie też mi się wydawało, że niezbyt coś podziałam na włączonym systemie
<kazik> no nic, idę szukać nagrać obraz
<kazik> szukać i nagrać *
<kazik> dzięki za pomoc
<kazik> miłego dnia :)
<KoYoT> http://wklej.org/id/478595/
<Cent> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/1505/defaultu.png daje radę ?
<karmelek> dziwna ta powierzchnia troche
<karmelek> u mnie dalo radem to widac
<termi> za duzo chyba jakby smuzenia tam
<Cent> powierzchnia czego ?
<karmelek> pocisku
<karmelek> postaw sobie taki na stole i zobacz ze ma troche inna fakture
<karmelek> gladsza
<termi> i te odbicie u góry jak dla mnie troche dziwne
<termi> w sensie odblask swiatla
<Cent> normalne :)
<Cent> glara jakich wiele
<termi> mi to dziwnie wygląda :)
<Cent> za kilka godzin pochwalę się całym
<tar-gz> re
<termi> cent a do czego to robisz na www ?
<Cent> bez celu. dla testu nowego silnika :)
<Cent> nowej wersji
<termi> czego?
<Cent> silnika :)
<termi> windowsa :D
<Cent> silnika renderującego :)
<BlessJah> Cent: czy mi sie wydaje czy łuska jest wybrzuszona?
<Cent> bo jest
<BlessJah> stosujesz recykling czy jak?
<Cent> kula tak ciasno siedzi :D
<BlessJah> tiaaa...
<winter> bry
<karmelek> 16:10:50 -!- Caemyr [~Caemyr@reactos/tester/Caemyr] has quit [Ping timeout: 276  seconds]
<karmelek> 16:13:17 < KoYoT> http://wklej.org/id/478595/
<karmelek> 16:16:41 -!- Haos is now known as Caemyr
<BlessJah> karmelek: ?
<BlessJah> KoYoT: 13k linijek w bashrc?
<BlessJah> ile sie bash uruchamia z takim kombajnem w configu?
<KoYoT> BlessJah: to nie moj, ja go znalazlem w sieci jako ultimate-bashrc-config
<KoYoT> ale nie moglem sie oprzec zeby wam tego nie pokazac
<BlessJah> 13k linii...
<BlessJah> KoYoT: masz zadanie domowe, sprawdz ile linii kodu ma sam bash
<KoYoT> pusty?
<KoYoT> znaczy sie nowy
<BlessJah> nie, nie, chodzi mi o kod basha, nie czysty .bashrc
<karmelek> hmmm ciekawe co fajnego wnosi ten config :P
<winter> od chuia aliasów
<KoYoT> chba sie za to nie bede bral BlessJah
<KoYoT> no
<BlessJah> KoYoT: sciagasz kod i jedziesz go wc -l
<gjm> kom bek
<KoYoT> BlessJah: wyskoczylo mi 12960
<PushUpek> to teraz sprawdź ile ma gcc ;]
<KoYoT> 403939 bajtow i 403822 znaki
<KoYoT> PushUpek: odpuszcze :D
<KoYoT> wc
<KoYoT> zonk :/
<PushUpek> ;]
<Monter> Witajcie
<monter> Witajcie
<lisu> re
<Monter> Dreadlish: jesteś ?
 * KiFka hi
<Dreadlish> elo
<Monter> Dreadlish: tutaj cos dziisaj cicho
<ntat> Znajdzie się, jakiś użytkownik openboksa, który wie, jak wyłaczyć animację maksymalizowanych/minimalizowanych okien oraz pokazywanie zawartości okna przy jego przesuwaniu?:)
<Dreadlish> yyy?
<Dreadlish> a to sie tak da?
<Szycha> da sie.
<ntat> Nie mam zainstalowanych sterowników do starszej karty graficznej i te, podstawowe czynności ciągną mi się;)
<Szycha> ale za uja nie pamietam jak.
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> u mnie przez vnc automatycznie nie ma tych animacji
<ntat> No co prawda mam lxde ale jeśli  chodzi o okna to openbox przecież
<Dreadlish> hah
<Barthalion> Wyszedł, trudno
<Monter> ej można gdzieś w konfiguracji ekg zmienić katalog z skryptami pythona?
<Monter> ten domyslny
<KiFka> jesli .. to trzba mu go potem podac w konfiguracji
<Monter> bo mam cos mi sie chce czytac zadnego skryptu. a jeszcze wiekszy problem bo powinienen byc katalog .ekg a go nie msa ; p
<Monter> jeżeli by był to wystarczyło by, wrzucic do .ekg/scripts
<Monter> a tak to musze kombinować
<Monter> bo calej sciezki tez nie je
<paszo2008> witam - kupi³em sobie vps a zainstalowanym systemem ubuntu i nie wiem czemu nie dzia³a w nim komend apt-get
<Monter> bo ztreba ja zainstalowac
<Monter> a dziala ci aptitude?
<dKc_> kurde
<dKc_> pelna kulturka
<dKc_> http://cpp0x.pl/forum/temat/?id=2511
<Monter> nie ma to jak dać pod nos ; p
<dKc_> mowisz o poscie DejaVu oczywiscie:P
<dKc_> fajnie, ze ja ten temat wpisalem w google:)
<dKc_> i to mi wyskoczylo
<dKc_> rekurencja istna
<Monter> ty jesteś ten markon?
<karmelek> co psujeta?
<Monter> kompiutery
<karmelek> ..rde maja ludzie problemy. karaoke na mszy kurde robic...
<lisu> windows mnie nie przestaje zadziwiać
<DaZ> ciesze sie twoim szczęściem
<lisu> administrator nie może przegladać plików użytkownika, a jak juz może, to zasada dziedziczenia nie działa o0
<paszo2008> monter nie mam ani apt-get ani aptitude
<lisu> emerge?
<lisu> yum?
<Szycha> pacman?
<DaZ> wget
<Szycha> conary :D
<lisu> bsd, i ręczne kompilowanie?
<Monter> Moge ustawic atrybuty żeby ekg mogło korzystać z /usr/bin ?
<Wizard> Szycha: conary? to foresight?
<kklimonda> Monter: a nie można?
<kklimonda> Monter: /usr/bin/ekg powinno mieć 0755
<Wizard> cześć kklimonda
<Wizard> cześć Monter
<Wizard> cześć wszyscy
<Monter> Wizard: cześć
<kklimonda> hej hej
<Monter> kklimonda: powinno powinno, a można jakoś ustawić ekg żeby mogło korzystać swpodobnie z tego?
<Szycha> Wizard, da
<Wizard> jak to korzystać z /sur/bin?
<Wizard> Szycha: zainstalowłem to kiedyś w vboksie, ale jakoś mnie nie ujął
<Wizard> nic innowacyjnego
<Szycha> nie wiem, ja nigdy tego nie mialem, bo to distro glownie oparte na gnome
<kklimonda> Monter: twoje pytanie nie ma sensu
<Szycha> a ja gnome nie lubie ;)
<kklimonda> Monter: co ci nie działa?
<Monter> Bo napisałem bota w pythonie i chciałbym żeby mogł korzystać komendy systemowe..
<Monter> bo wywala mi że
<Monter> 20:49 ::: Za ma▒o parametr▒w. Spr▒buj help msg                        xiInfobot
<Monter> 20:49 sh: /usr/bin/uptime: Brak dost▒?pu
<Monter> nie patrz na xiinfobot ;p
<kklimonda> a pokaż ls -l /usr/bin/uptime
<Monter> -rwxr-x--- 1 root sites 3388 sty 11  2009 /usr/bin/uptime
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: cześć. jak oceniasz językowo moj komentarz na twojej aplikacji? (english skill)
<kklimonda> Monter: no to ktoś ci popsuł system
<Monter> kklimonda: to nie mój ;)
<kklimonda> Monter: te pliki nie powinny mieć takich uprawnień
<Monter> wzialem z freedom
<Monter> bo nie mam gdzie postawic mojego bota ;p
<Monter> to nic ; p
<Wizard> kklimonda: admin pewnie specjalnie powyłączał
<Monter> nom
<Wizard> żeby ciężej było się ogarnąć komuś, kto coś psuje
<Wizard> ale uptime żeby zabierać, to dziwne
<Monter> A wie ktoś może jak wsadzić utf do ekg?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: na priv ci napiszę
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ok
<ntat> deadbeef świetny i bardzo lekki odtwarzacz - tego mi brakowało:)
<ntat> Nazwa tylko taka średnia:P
<Czolgista> ntat: może moc ;p
<ntat> Czolgista, dotychczas to używałem mplayera, ale odkąd pomnożyłem pamięć 2x (=256MB) to można poszaleć w X`ach:]
<ntat> W seti@home mój AMD 980 M1/s przliczał próbkę ponad 16 h, a tę sama próbkę i5 3,3 G1/s (4xprocesor) trochę ponad 4... minuty :|
<ntat> No te 4 procesory miały wsparcie ze strony GPU jeszcze
<ntat> :)
<ntat> To znak, że czasy się zmieniają:]
<kklimonda> czasy się zmieniają, a niektórzy ciągle bawią się w seti ;)
<Dreadlish> :D
<ntat> kklimonda, nie tylko w seti, jeszcze w rosetta i primegrid:D
<Dreadlish> u mnie znak że czasy sie zmieniają to leżące e5200 na biurku i kwit z przelewu kasy na płyte główną ;d
 * kklimonda uważa, że jego prąd jest zbyt cenny na to, by go innym oddawać ;)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda++
<Wizard> co to jest e5200?
<Monter> jego kcohany
<Monter> procesor
<Monter> kochany
<ntat> prąd zbyt cenny... powiedział człowiek, który siedzi 24h/dobę na ircu:P
<Wizard> łeee, x86
<kklimonda> na ircu siedzi moja sesja na serwerze ;)
<KiFka> hiehie
<kklimonda> pozatym procesor w idlu zużywa praktycznie 0 prądu
<ntat> kklimonda, może procesor tak, ale nie zasilacz i cała reszta:]
<Wizard> kklimonda: akurat :S
<ntat> kklimonda, a poza tym dżentelmeni nie rozmawiają o drobnych...;]
<kklimonda> Wizard: taka prawda
<kklimonda> Wizard: nowe procesory w głębokim śnie praktycznie nie pobierają prądu.
<kklimonda> dlatego najlepszym schedulerem dla procesora, jak się chce oszczędzać baterię, jest ondemand
<Monter> http://www.mala-elektrownia.ovh.org/page4.html
<Monter> jak myślicie jest to oplacalne?
<Monter> Bo bym sobie prąd zrobił na działce ; p
<kklimonda> nie wiem, strona mnie odstrasza od czytania ;)
<Monter> tam masz obrazki ;)
<Enlik> No to ciekawa koncepcja MS, że jak system nic nie robi, to trzeba to wykorzystać - jakos tak
<Enlik> I wszelkich zbyt aktywnych indekserów
<Enlik> (^^^ to nie była negacja słow kklimondy)
<kklimonda> Monter: na co to działa? wiatr?
<kklimonda> ma sens, napisane na górze
<kklimonda> Monter: w Polsce jest mało miejsc w których można coś takiego postawić
<DaZ> u nas pewnie jest dobre prawo do bombardowania tego
<kklimonda> wątpię, do tego nawet chcieli dopłacać afair
<ntat> Za darmo energia jest na siłowniach, wystarczy jakieś dynamka + akumulatorki i mamy za free energię:]
<ntat> a tak, to się marnuje
<Monter> mi nie chodzi o sens darmowa energia
<Monter> bo u mnie na działce nie ma w ogóle prądu a światło
<Monter> jakieś by sie przydało
<kklimonda> Monter: to może lepiej generator?
<ntat> Monter, no to baterie słoneczne
<Monter> walnął bym to pod jakiś akomulator i niech laduje
<kklimonda> chyba, że to od święta
<ntat> sam możesz zrobić najprostrze
<Monter> ntat: też myślałem ale gdy zobaczyłem ile kosztuje metr takiej to odechciałem ;p
<Monter> kklimonda: na paliwo?
<kklimonda> mhm
<ntat> Monter, ponoć na jakiś serwisach aukcyjnych sprzedają uszkodzone lub połamane ale użyteczne jeszcze, trzeba by tylko to poskładać
<ntat> żeby radyjko zadziałało niewiele trzeba
<Monter> ntat: a dobra, popatrzyłem na to pesymistycznie: Po co mi tam prąd ; wosk ktoś wymyślił
<ntat> tzn., zależy co chcesz osiągnąc
<Monter> ; p
<Monter> chce osiągnać coś takiego
<Monter> prądnica=>akumulator->żarówka
<ntat> Monter, to kup prąnice
<ntat> Nie są teraz drogie
<ntat> No ale paliwko trzeba dolewać a poza tym hałasuje i generuje spaliny;]
<lisu> Monter: nie da rady, alternator -> alumulatro -> falownik ->zarówka
<Monter> lisu: nei znam się na tym, pewnie masz racje
<Monter> ntat: ile teraz kosztuje pradnica?
<ntat> Monter, jak chcesz jasno mieć w altance w dzień, to lepiej zró” sobie świetlik
<ntat> w nocy no to trzeba  z prądu skorzystać
<Monter> no wiem...
<DaZ> na co z prądu
<DaZ> zrób sobie ognisko z mebli
<lisu> w nocy to z mózgu nie trzeba korzystac ;)
<lisu> ...jak sie spi
<lisu> ;)
<ntat> http://www.marax.pl/hecht-1300moc-900w-agregat-pradotworczy-pradnica-spalinowa-generator-pradu-najtaniej-p-1685.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63nk3s5> (at www.marax.pl)
<ntat> pierwsza z brzegu
<Monter> http://www.marax.pl/hecht-1300moc-900w-agregat-pradotworczy-pradnica-spalinowa-generator-pradu-najtaniej-p-1685.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63nk3s5> (at www.marax.pl)
<ntat> Ale czy dla samej żarówki jest sens?
<Monter> oj sorki
<Monter> prway boli
<Monter> agregator odpada
<Monter> gdybym chciał to bym gdzieś go znalazł w garażu
<Dreadlish> s/agregator/agregat/
<ntat> Monter, no to w czym problem, żarówką się zaświeci
<ntat> :)
<ntat> A jak chcesz mieć jakąś zgromadzona energię, to zaopatrz się jakieś lamki diodowe na akumulatorki a akumulatorki ładujesz w domu i to bedzie chyba najtańsze rozwiązanie
<ntat> *lampki
<Monter> aha p
<Dreadlish> albo coś na korbkę ;d
<ntat> Dreadlish, się śmiejesz, są teraz modne lampki z dynamem
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tanie w eksploatacji
<Dreadlish> kręcisz korbką i masz prund
<ntat> albo naładowany akumulatorek
<ntat> :]
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> albo wziąć mały silniczek, odwrotnie polaryzacje i kręcić silniczkiem
<Dreadlish> troszku prąda jest
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Monter> troszku
<Monter> ja tak prsad tworzylem jak mialem 5 lat ; p
<ntat> Zawsze można ogórki wykorzystać do generowania prądu:P
<Wizard> :)
<ntat> Na działce z nimi raczej nie będzie prblemu:]
<Wizard> ja wolę ja na kanapce
<Wizard> albo w sałatce
<Monter> haha ;p
<lisu> ntat: ogórki? zeby coś miały "kwasu" to musisz ukisić, cytryny prędzej ;)
<ntat> zauważyliście że pod Debianem (nie wiem czy w Ubuntu jest tak samo) pakiet, który ma niespełnione zależności zainstaluje się a potem woła o zalezności?
<DaZ> sie ukisi, porobi prądzik, a potem do wody ognistej będzie :f
<lisu> wy chyba nie wiecie o czym mówicie x)
<lisu> DaZ: overunity.com
<ntat> Chciałem zainstalować Skype ale nie mam nic z qt, więc się skype zainstalował ale zawołał o zależności
<ntat> Nawet dał się odinstalować potem
<ntat> Sprawdzanie zależności powinno się odbywać przed instalacją chyba...
<DaZ> lisu: ja tam takich rzeczy nie kupuje jakoś.
<lisu> DaZ: ja tam też nie "kupuje", ale udało mi się osiągnąć coś takiego, ze z 1 bateryjki 1.2 V (alumulatorek AAA) - 9 diod (12 V) świeciło ponad 48h (coś około 2,5 dnia), więc pomysły ludzie mają.
<ntat> kklimonda się nie odzywa, chyba na prądzie chce przyoszczędzić;]
<DaZ> i tak wszyscy zginiemy
<monter__> ;p
<karmelek> ehh, jak robol musze na 8 wstac jutro
<kklimonda> ntat: ja po prostu nie patrzę w jeden kanał ;)
<jacekowski> lisu: ale kwasu nie trzeba
<jacekowski> lisu: trzeba elektrolit
<jacekowski> lisu: i dwa metale o roznych elektroujemnosciach
<DaZ>  potrzeba kwasu
<jacekowski> nie
<DaZ> bez kwasu moje życie traci sens >:
<jacekowski> rownie dobrze mozna wody z sola uzyc
<jacekowski> chociaz to ma swoje wady
<jacekowski> jak np. wydzielajacy sie chlor
<DaZ> próbowałem, i było cholernie nudno
<jacekowski> ntat: a to z zaleznosciami jet prawidlowe
<jacekowski> ntat: z roznych powodow paczke mozna zainstalowac bez zaleznosci, tylko potem jej nie skonfiguruje
<lisu> jacekowski: kwas, to mówią na to potocznie, dlatego uzyłem tego sformułowania, zeby większość zrozumiała
<ntat> jacekowski, z tego co pamiętam, to żeby paczkę z zależnościami zainstalowac bez nich, trzeba było użyc parametru
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> tzn. jak aptem robisz to tak
<jacekowski> ale samo dpkg ma zaleznosci do instalacji gleboko
<lisu> jacekowski: ty bawiłeś się windows server?
<jacekowski> tak
<ntat> jacekowski, no widzisz, człowiek całe życie się uczy;]
<lisu> jacekowski: mam takie nieskromne pytanko, mianowicie, jak poustawiałem konta mobilne, to czemu admin na localu nie moze przeglądac tychże katalogów? dla mnie to zagadka.
<jacekowski> bo nie ma uprawnien
<jacekowski> admin moze przejac te katalogi
<jacekowski> i dodac sobie uprawnienia
<lisu> wiem wiem
<jacekowski> ale domyslnie nie ma uprawnien do tego
<jacekowski> ale przy pomocy gpo mozna zmienic jak sie te katalogi tworza
<lisu> ale jak przejmie, to wtedy user nie ma dostępu
<jacekowski> to mozesz usera dodac do aclek
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> jacekowski: dobra, z tym sobie poradziłem. inna kwestia: kopiowanie (woluminu?) nie pamietam jak sie to nazywa -> kopiowanie w tle -> czy jak zapodam kopię przykładowo dysku D, w którym są w/w konta mobilne, to idzie to wszystko skopiować normalnie na dysk E w formie backupu?
<lisu> coś mnie rozłączyło ;/
<jacekowski> do backupow sa narzedza ktore uzywaja vss
<jacekowski> ale samo vss nie robi backupa
<jacekowski> tylko snapshoty
<jacekowski> i powoduje degradacje wydajnosci
<lisu> zwal jak zwał, ale już chyba wiem jak rozwiąże problem backupów
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, ping
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: pong
<lisu> chciałem jak najprościej, zwykłą kopią na inny dysk, ale brak uprawnień...
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, wywal co całe misterium DNSowe n/t hedgewars.tk
<Dreadlish> ok
<Skrzyp> stawiam tam bloga
<jacekowski> lisu: sa narzedzia do tego
<lisu> ... jednak linux jest bardiej admin friendly ;)
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<jacekowski> bo jak chcesz backupa pod linuxem zrobic
<Dreadlish> dzisiaj na konkursie było zarąbiste pytanie
<Dreadlish> "opisz znane ci różnice między windowsem i linuksem"
<Dreadlish> poprostu mogli napisać
<Dreadlish> "zjedź windowsa najbardziej jak potrafisz"
<Dreadlish> to samo by wyszło
<Psotnick> lol
<Psotnick> wystarczyłoby: Linux działa.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, na jakim konkursie? :P
<Skrzyp> Psotnick++
<jacekowski> lisu: pod windowsem masz vss ktore ci zapewni integralnosc backupu
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: na takim - pierwsze miejsce - notebook, drugie pendrive, trzecie pendrive
<lisu> jacekowski: wiem, musze doczytać jeszcze, bo takie rzeczy pod linuxem to z zamkniętymi oczami, a pod windowsem, to jednak trzeba podszkolić się trochę
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: konkurs w sobotę WTF?
<jacekowski> no wlasnie jak robisz backupa pod linuxem
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, czwarte, ubuntu na płytce :P
<jacekowski> to kopiuje plik po pliku
<jacekowski> i jedzie
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie - za 4 nic nie było ;d
<jacekowski> a co jak to zbackupuje jakiegos plika
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, podepnij mi pod publikę skrzyp.tk na deenesie
<jacekowski> np. wielka baze danych
<jacekowski> cos co jest ciagle modyfikowane
<Dreadlish> 1 miejsce było 93 punkty, 2 91 pkt, 3 90 pkt, 4 69 pkt :D
<jacekowski> i zaleznosci sa pomiedzy tymi plikami
<Dreadlish> ja byłem na 3
<jacekowski> i tu masz problem
<Psotnick> dzięki, że przypomnieliście mi o konkursie ;)
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tzn?
<jacekowski> pod windowsem masz vss ktore robi ci snapshota do backupowania
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: bo ja wypierdzieliłem wszystko z konfiguracji binda co miało związek z hedgewars.tk
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, no, dodaj tak, żeby xze skrzyp.tk można było wbijać na dead.is-a-geek.org/~skrzyp
<Skrzyp> a hedgewars wywal
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> czyli jak to korwa było
<ntat> hmm wyłaczyłem ACPI w BIOS`ie, tak że kompa z palucha trzeba wyłaczać a monitor mimo wszystko sie normalnie wygasza, gdy nic się na kompie nie dzieje
<lisu> jacekowski: dokładnie, wiem o co chodzi. Ale na szczęście ja mam ten komfort że w godzinach nocnych zero ruchu, nawet usługi na ten czas mogę wyłączyć, (tylko po co). Bardziej mnie martwił brak dostępu przez admina do folderków użytkowników w celu robienia kopii. Ale myślę ze coś wykombinuje.
<jacekowski> lisu: to masz ntbackup
<jacekowski> lisu: od razu z windowsem przychodzi soft do backupow
<jacekowski> lisu: to masz 2003 czy 2008?
<lisu> 3
<jacekowski> szkoda
<jacekowski> w 2008 znacznie poprawili soft do backupowania
<jacekowski> ale ten z 2003 tez da rade
<jacekowski> uzyj sobie ntbackupa do tego
<lisu> wiem ze szkoda, ale tak czy tak, jak zostanę upoważniony, to pierwsze co zrobię to kopię całego systemu, ale tylko i wyłącznie dd + gzip
<Psotnick> ale Chomiki zwalili ;/
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: prosz bardzo
<monter__> Skrzyp: zaraz ci wordpressa zainstaluje
<monter__> :D
<monter__> ale po cholore ci wordpres?
<monter__> bolga robisz?;p
<monter__> czy te forum?
<Skrzyp> monter__ sam se postawiłem
<jacekowski> ntat: bo to nie acpi wygasza monitor
<jacekowski> ntat: tylko dpms
<Skrzyp> bloga, forum wywalam, bo nie mam czasu sił i środków
<monter__> Skrzyp: co sobie postawiles?
<Skrzyp> wpressa
<Skrzyp> konfiguruję
<monter__> widzę
<monter__> powodzenia
<monter__> u krzysztofa możesz miec problemy
<Skrzyp> WIĘC NIE WCHODZIĆ K(...)A! :P
<monter__> u niego zawsze są problemy
<Psotnick> czym Ubuntu montuje sobie pliczki *.iso?
<monter__> a jak nie ma, tzn serwer nie dzisała
<monter__> ;)
<lisu> jacekowski: no nic, dzięki za podpowiedzi, napewno się przydadzą, ale i tak czeka mnie przeprawa, bo o ile z linuxem to jakoś sprawnie mi idzie, tak z windowsem i tym klikaniem i czekaniem, to mnie nerwuje niesamowicie.
<ntat> jacekowski, ja mam biosie w sekcji ACPI opcję odpowiedzialna za wyłaczanie monitora przey bezczynności
<ntat> *przy
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: mount -t iso9660 <plik.iso> sciecha
<Skrzyp> Psotnick, ano, ale doinstaluj CDEmu, to będzie montował jako napędy a nie w gvfs
<jacekowski> ntat: ta, ale potem jak sie system odpali to dpms to robi
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, cdemu montuje jako cdrom0,1,2...
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: w sumie nie głupie :D
<jacekowski> -o loop trzeba jeszcze dodac
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: a to jako normalne w systemie plików - poza tym who cares? i tak tak samo zamontuje
<jacekowski> a bez -t
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ano
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: czasem -t sie przydaje
<jacekowski> mount -o loop plik.iso /sciezka
<jacekowski> autodetekcja dziala bardzo dobrze
<jacekowski> od dosyc dawna juz
<Dreadlish> powywalałem niespakowane logi z /var/log i mi zmalał z 420mb na 197mb
<Dreadlish> <success>
<lisu> mount -t iso9660 plik.iso -o loop /sciezka
<Skrzyp> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jason_benjamin/5205380736/in/pool-1577242@N24/
<Skrzyp> rządzi
<Dreadlish> tapetka.
<Dreadlish> tyle
<Psotnick> no i dalej nie działa ;/
<Psotnick> głupie Wine
<Psotnick> dobra, z resztą jutro się pomęczę
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, masz ch***wy upload
<monter__> no co ty
<monter__> co ty chcesz neo ; p
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: 32kb/s
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: co ty chesz od 1mbit adsla?
<Psotnick> http://www.sadistic.pl/pics/3a9f4bf8dbf8.jpg
<Psotnick> lol
<Psotnick> Upchnę Win 7 na 15.5 GB?
<Skrzyp> Psotnick, luz
<Skrzyp> i 5giga ostanie :P
<dweller> 4
<Psotnick> akurat na muzykę ;D
<dweller> albo nawet 2
<Psotnick> który jest najmniejszy? Home Basic?
<ntat> Psotnick, to tak jak:
<ntat> 4-4=10-10
<ntat> 2^2-2^2=5(2-2)
<ntat> (2+2))2-2)=5(2-2)/(2-2)
<ntat> 2+2=5
<Psotnick> dobra starczy
<ntat> :]
<Psotnick> ej
<Psotnick> oszukałeś mnie ;D
<fi9o> (2+2))2-2)
<fi9o> Blad w nawiasach
<fi9o> Czyt, nie dziaua.
<Psotnick> 666=666 i idę stawiać W7
<ntat> sorry  (2+2)(2-2)=5(2-2)/:(2-2) miało byc
<ntat> :]
<Szycha> ktos tutaj sie w licencji windowsa rozpoznaje?
<karmelek> ntat: pamietaj cholero nie dziel przez zero :p
<ntat> Kto zauważy co jest nie tak stawia piwo
<ntat> ;]
<karmelek> ^^
<ntat> karmelek, :D
<lisu> milej nocy
<Szycha> bo tak prosto zapytam, moge cokolwiek z oryginalnego xp przerobic, nagrac i zainstalowac, po czym uzywac i byc legalnym?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, muszę cię zmartwić
<karmelek> ntat: o to idzie?
<Skrzyp> ten "hosting" nie spełnia wymagań mojego nowego bloga
<ntat> tak
<ntat> karmelek,
<Skrzyp> ;(
<kklimonda> Szycha: cokolwiek przerobić? co to znaczy?
<Skrzyp> dobra, zna ktoś jakieś dobre i darmowe hostingi WWW? tak powyżej 1gb.
<Biszkopcik> mejbi
<kklimonda> Szycha: chcesz zrobiź własny instalator?
<KiFka> Skrzyp, toz to sprzecznosc sama w sobie
<KiFka> dobry i darmowy
<KiFka> hyhyhy
<Szycha> kklimonda, chodzi mi o przerobki nlitem
<Szycha> za duzy skrot myslowy.
<Skrzyp> KiFka, a są, nawet nielimited space
<Szycha> wiesz, dodac do instalki tweaki itp
<Szycha> aczkolwiek, oryginalnego winxp mam.
<kklimonda> Szycha: tak, taki windows będzie dalej.. zgodny z licencją
<Szycha> k, dzieki.
<piotrek> czesc niemrawce
<Skrzyp> hej niemrawcu
<Skrzyp> piotrek, szybko nick zmień, bo zostaniesz guestem z numerkami
<piotrek> i hew problem
<Skrzyp> ju heff proublem
<skoruppa> spik polisz plis :P
<Skrzyp>  /ctcp piotrek ubuntu_version
<Skrzyp> :P
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<skoruppa> yo
<piotrek> siema
<kristian-aalborg> going to Krakow tomorrow, do you have a "chatter channel" where I could ask a few questions?
<marcin_> hi kristian
<kristian-aalborg> hi marcin_
<marcin_> what nation are you?
<kristian-aalborg> Danish
<marcin_> cool
<piotrek> hi kristian, I'm from Cracow
<kristian-aalborg> not really ;)
<skoruppa> you can write questions here ;P
<kristian-aalborg> great
<marcin_> Cracow is one of the most beauty cities in Poland
<kristian-aalborg> piotrek: what would you recommend
<karmelek> kristian-aalborg: I am from cracov
<kristian-aalborg> it looks very nice, yes... I love Prague, so I will probably like Krakow too
<piotrek> polish beer
<kristian-aalborg> yes, it is probably nice and light (in taste)
<piotrek> polish girls you can not touch, remember
<kristian-aalborg> why not?
<karmelek> kristian-aalborg: he is joking :
<marcin_> cuz you will get light punch
<piotrek> polish girls are for polish men
<marcin_> and your face will be "damaged"
<karmelek> :D
<kristian-aalborg> ah
<marcin_> our girls are bit agressive
<marcin_> in this aspect
<karmelek> rotfl
<marcin_> touching and lot more
<piotrek> polish girls they are easy
<marcin_> dont try this
<kristian-aalborg> you never know... some places I'm sure it's very rude to touch people
<karmelek> yep
<kristian-aalborg> danish men touch each other very little, compared to southern europe for instance
<Skrzyp> kristian-aalborg, join to #cracow :P
<Skrzyp> piotrek, o, ty też
<piotrek> danisch mens have pussy?
<piotrek> yes, ja też
<marcin_> o_o
<kristian-aalborg> no... I'm not talking anything sexual
<piotrek> aha, ok, I understand
<kristian-aalborg> but if you pad a stranger on the back in Denmark, people will think you're nuts
<piotrek> I like wpieprzać nuts
<Enlik> Śmiać się czy plakać
<kklimonda> sorry, but this is OT, and others have already proven that Poles know how to make idiiots out of themselves.
<kklimonda> so please, take it somewhere else.
<dweller> kristian-aalborg: which city do you live in?
<kristian-aalborg> aalborg
<ntat> :]
<Skrzyp> piotrek, wbijaj na #cracow :P
<ntat> Ålborg
<piotrek> do you know what mean "DUPA" ???
<Enlik> Da się w bashu osiągnąć coś jak /u/l/b/... z zsh?
<kklimonda> piotrek: poważnie, jak nie potrafisz zapanować nad sobą, to nic nie pisz
<Enlik> Tzn. czy zna ktoś taki skrypt conpletion.
<Enlik> Bo taki teraz dłubię, ale może jakiś takiś gdzieś jest
<jacekowski> czy wy na serio jestescie tacy idioci
<ntat> takimi idiotami:]
<piotrek> bujaj stolca
<dweller> :D
<qermit> tadadadam
<dweller> *werble*
<qermit> kurde, myślałem że sobie poklepię kod a tu żopa
<qermit> nie mam jak wbić na komputra odpowiedniego
<qermit> KiFka: masz czkafkę?
<KiFka> nie
<Wizard> okres?
<kklimonda> no bez jaj
 * Wizard uciekaaaaaaaaa
<qermit> cześć dziadu
<piotrek> kurwa co za muły tu siedzą
<KiFka> Wizard,  idz na spacer.....
<Wizard> tera mnie :/
<qermit> KiFka: daj +v
<Wizard> cześć qermit, KiFka
<kklimonda> ten kanał jest jak jakis ośrodek zamkni ęty o zaostrzonym rygorze
<KiFka> o to to to
<Wizard> kklimonda: niektórzy (vide /me) nie potrafią się dostosować
<KiFka> niektorzy zapomnieli wziasc leki...
<Wizard> wziąć, kurwa!
<kklimonda> lewdo się trochę wam popuści, to zaraz pół kanału dostaje głupawki
<qermit> jacekowski: brałeś leki?
<dweller> kklimonda: bez nadzoru ;s
<KiFka> Wizard, ......
<dweller> kklimonda: ciesz sie że wam linków do pr0nu nie wlepiają ;s
<kklimonda> hmm.. czemu ban?
<qermit> Wizard: niedobry ty ty
<Wizard> jak zawsze
<Wizard> ale nie lubię, jak ktoś mój ojczysty język kaleczy
<Wizard> 1st
<Enlik> 1st
<Wizard> haaa!
<Enlik> :<
<Wizard> czyli mi kklimonda +q nie dał, czyli mogę trolić dalej
<Wizard> póki co idę spać
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jakby co to ipv6 mi sie w koncu zachcialo skonfigurowac
<winter> lulz
<Skrzyp> Usługa zdalnej pracy terminala w dostępie do sieciowego systemu operacyjnego to:
<Skrzyp> FTP
<Skrzyp> WWW
<Skrzyp> VT1000
<Skrzyp> TELNET
<Skrzyp> LOL!!! :P
<Skrzyp> A gdzie SSH?
<winter> nie zasłużyłeś
<karmelek> rotfl
<karmelek> Skrzyp: skad takie pytania masz?
<karmelek> jakis konkurs dla gimnazjum?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> dialnet masters pewnie
<karmelek> tako i ja sadze
<karmelek> ale chyba ten gimnazjalny]
<karmelek> bo na licealnym ambitniejsze rzeczy byly
<xonik> Powitać
<NightWish`> witaj
<Biszkopcik> no przecież wita ...
<Szycha> i tak umrzecie.
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-20
<firemark> Szycha: nie umrzemy
<firemark> Szycha: jesteśmy nieśmiertelni :D
<firemark> NightWish`: inspiracja zespołem?
<NightWish`> firemark: nie
<NightWish`> jako 15 latka nie wiedziałam o tym fatalnym zespole ;<
<NightWish`> i tak zostało
<NightWish`> 6 lat
<NightWish`> o fak
<NightWish`> ile to czasu
<NightWish`> ale pocieszam się, bo moj nick przed NightWish brzmiał: Mgiełka# :D
<karmelek> eh, koniec nauki na dzisiaj, jakis jelop wymyslil ze musze wstac na 8
<Czolgista> `--> uname -a
<Czolgista> Linux Leningrad 2.6.37-hardened-r2 #8 SMP Sun Feb 20 02:12:51 CET 2011 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<Czolgista> wreście po 7 godzinach katorgi
<karmelek> ?
<Czolgista> karmelek: nowe jajko kompilowałem
<firemark> NightWish`: czemu fatalnym : p
<firemark> NightWish`: bez nowej wokalisty to dobry zespół
<kklimonda> o, NightWish` się obudziła? ;)
<NightWish`> tak
<NightWish`> "i to z bardzo złym humorem"
<kklimonda> bywa
<NightWish`> nie
<NightWish`> zostałam zjebana za nic
<kklimonda> ou
<NightWish`> mozesz mnie wykopac za bluzga
<NightWish`> ale wlasnie sie kurwa poplakalam
<NightWish`> dobranoc
<kklimonda> dobranoc
<Matan[M]> bry
<gtriderxc> cze
<Dreadlish> elo
<gjm> Bry
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> ale ludziów
<natalka> siema
<kklimonda> 6
<Matan[M]> l8r
<lisu> re
<Mif_> cze¶æ
<Mif_> mam pewien problem z dzia³aniem karty wifi podczas instalacji linuxa
<Mif_> tj. wszystko niby dzia³a dobrze, ale nie przypisuje mi ip przez dhcp
<lisu> Mif_: utf
<Mif_> ok, juz powinno dzialac
<Mif_> utf-8
<Mif_> nie ma ktoś może linku albo czegoś czemu może to nie dzialać?
<lisu> Mif_: Napisz pełnym zdaniem, czego oczekujesz, jakie masz pytanie, bo nikt tutaj nie jest jasnowidzem.
 * lisu afk
<krzakx> witam, czy w Rythmboxie da sie nawigowac po drzewie katalogow?
<Mif_> lisu: Ok. Zainstalowałem system z płyty, podczas instalacji wybralem połączenie bezprzewodowe (wlan0) jako domyślne.
<Mif_> Zgadza się hasło jakie podaję i iwconfig wykrywa istnienie karty sieciowej.
<Mif_> JEdnak z jakiegoś powodu nie przypisuje mi adresu IP przez dhcp.
<Mif_> Jeżeli ustawię sobie stałe ip, bramkę itd. to nadal nie działa połączenie - router nie odpowiada na ping itd.
<Mif_> Znalazłem na forach jakieś porady co z tym zrobić, jednak one dotycząchyba trochęczegos innego, tj. głównie tego, że są jakieś porblemy z hasłem....
<krzakx> jakie odwarzacz muzyczny polecacie na linuxa?
<krzakx> w Rythmboxie brakuje mi nawigacji po drzewie katalogow
<Mif_> krzakx: ja używam Exaile
<manishe> siemka
<Mif_> nigdy nie używałem Rhytmboxa
<Mif_> lisu: i moje pytanie brzmi - czy wie ktoś moze dlaczego tak sie dzieje i jak to naprawić?
<krzakx> Mif_: probowales wylaczyc testowo haslo na siec?
<krzakx> i wtedy sie laczyc?
<Mif_> nie, sprawdzę to
<manishe> znacie jakis prosty program do ciecia mp3ki wedlug danych w cue?
<Mif_> manishe: znam
<Mif_> manishe: shnsplit
<shiira> mp3splt
<Galahad> witam i pozdrawiam :)
<Galahad> dawno nie wchodziłem ...co słychać ?
<manishe> dzieki, mp3splt-gtk dal rade
<manishe> czesc Galahad
<gtriderxc> jakiś edytor do szyfrowania tekstu, najlepiej kluczem PGP?
<dKc_> czesc ludzie
<dKc_> czy moge partycje swap rozszerzyc jakims partition managerem pod windowsem bez zadnych nieprzyjemnych skutkow?
<lisu> dKc_: windowsowym? nie wiem, ale gparted radzi sobie nieźle z tym
<gtriderxc> odpal sobie livecd
<gtriderxc> jakiś edytor do szyfrowania tekstu, najlepiej kluczem PGP?
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<dKc_> lisu: ogolnie chce przyspieszyc dzialanie ubuntu
<dKc_> na 512 mb ramu
<lisu> dKc_: dociągnij lxde/fluxbox/openbox, zrezygnuj z gnome/kde, albo najprościej dołuż ramu.
<lisu> dołuż? dołóż? dysmózgowie mnie dopadło x)
<dKc_> dołóż
<dKc_> dodaj ;>
<termi> dkc ile ty masz tego swapu że chcesz zwiększac?
<dKc_> 1gb chyba ;>
<termi> no to po chu ci więcej :)
<lisu> dKc_: przecież i tak go nie wykorzystasz
 * lisu raz zauważył 100mb w swapie, jak obrabiał masę pdfów
<lisu> normalnie to swap pomiędzy 0 a 1 mb, czasem kilka MB, więc 1 GB starczy ci aż nadto, chyba że używasz hibernacji, wtedy swap deko więcej niż ramu i beje git.
<termi> właśnie :)
<termi> ja mam 1gb swapu a 3gb ramu
<termi> i nie widzi uposledzenia w ubunciaku ;)
<lisu> termi: a używałeś hibernacji?
<termi> nie nie uzywam :)
<lisu> no wlasnie, a jak ktos chce uzywac, to lepiej ze by mial swap > ram
 * Wizard wstał
<Wizard> uwielbiam niedzielę
 * lisu ma 3gb ramu i coś koło 1.2 gb swapu o0 nie wiem skad sie tyle wzielo
<termi> :)
<Galahad> a mi hibernacja nie działa :( podobnie jak przelogowywanie a opcja wyłaczenia po zadanym czasie czasem sie blokuje i pc dalej dziła :(
<Szycha> kurde, jak szla komenda na sprawdzenie direct renderingu?
<lisu> dxdiag x)
<lisu> hehe
<lisu> glxinfo | grep render
<Szycha> lisu, dzieki, skleroza mnie dopadla ;)
<lisu> sh!t happens
<Wizard> /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found
<Wizard> jak zwykle
<Wizard> pryszczole mają w dupie napopularniejszą dystrbucję linuksa
<manishe> wpiszcie sobie w konsole: ico -threads 500 -sleep 0.05 -delta +1+1
<manishe> Wizard: a przy czym taki komunikat?
<Psotnick> manishe: bash: ico: nie znaleziono polecenia :D
<Wizard> manishe: przy grze
<Wizard> przy qt sdk
<manishe> to w pakiecie x11-apps jest ;)
<Wizard> qt obiecali poprawić
<Wizard> co jest?
<manishe> Psotnick: w nowym xorgu to jest jako dependancy
<manishe> ten pakiet
<Psotnick> nie wykluczam :D ja w Sidzie nie mam tego :D
<manishe> jak nie masz:) w xorgu 1:7.6+3 masz
<manishe> mi sie wlasnie w testingu zaktualizowalem ten pakeit dlatego zwrocilem na niego uwage;p
<Psotnick> nie mam i tyle :D
<Psotnick> chyba, że trzeba jako root :D
<Psotnick> to by wyjaśniało sprawę
<Psotnick> jako root to samo :D
<Wizard> ja nie mam żadnych iców na redhacie
<manishe> w xorgu z testing i sida jest jako wymagany ten pakiet
<manishe> aktualizacja xorga byla do testinga, dlatego zwrocilem uwage wlasnie na ten pakiet
<manishe> zabawki do malowania tam sa i takie tam;p
<manishe> roota nie trzeba
<Wizard> do malowania? po ekranie?
<manishe> jak odpalisz ico na 500 threadow, to metacity nie ogarnie tego i bedzie trzeba ubic:D
<manishe> Wizard: zobacz sam x11-apps, x11-utils
<manishe> xcalc, xclock, xload, ico
<Wizard> nie aktualizowałem tego systemu długo, pewnie yum będzie się pultał :D
<manishe> a jakimasz system? Red Hat ale jaki?
<Wizard> manishe: centos 5.ileś
<manishe> wow, xedit:D
<Wizard> xedit umie składnię niektórych skryptów kolorować
<Wizard> także nie ma to tamto!
<manishe> zajefajne mini appsy:D
<Wizard> nie znałeś?
<manishe> nie
<gtriderxc> jakiś edytor do szyfrowania tekstu, najlepiej kluczem PGP?
<manishe> Psotnick: tez zobacz sobie to:D
<Wizard> manishe: tam jest od cholery takich programików
<Psotnick> aptitude to syf straszny, chciałem sobie zrobić aktualizację to mi chce wywalić pół systemu ;D
<Psotnick> manishe: nie potrzebuję na razie x11-apps :P
<Mif_> Problem z siecią częściowo rozwiązałem. :)
<Mif_> Tj. kiedy wyłączę szyfrowanie, to wszystko działa jak należy.
<manishe> Psotnick: To nie wina aptitude, wiesz dobrze o tym:)
<gtriderxc> no ale czym szfrowac najlepiej?
<Wizard> gtriderxc: lux czy jak to tam się nazywa
<Wizard> wygodne i działa
<Psotnick> manishe: a co? może moja?
<gtriderxc> dzikei
<Wizard> luks
<Wizard> o, w fedorze to jest domyślnie, nawet przy instalacji można szyfrać
<Wizard> w redhacie chyba też
<manishe> Psotnick: sid tak ma!;)
<Psotnick> no w sumie po freezie jest :)
<manishe> nom
<manishe> w ciagu paru tygodni splynie Ci masakrycznie duzo nowych wersji wiecej lepiej uwazac:D albo safe-upgrade
<Psotnick> wiem, wiem już spływają
<manishe> do testinga splywa codziennie 5-20 :S
<Psotnick> 0 aktualizowanych, 0 nowo instalowanych, 0 usuwanych i 25 nieaktualizowanych.
<Psotnick> ;)
<Psotnick> nie da rady zaktualizować :D
<manishe> to dodaj experimentel na mniejszym priorytecie:)
<Psotnick> a najgorsze jest to, że pewnie wrzucą KDE 4.5
<mati75> dist-ugrade daj
<mati75> dist-upgrade*
<jacekowski> co uaktualniacie?
<Psotnick> pakiety w Sidzie
<Psotnick> mati75: dzięki, wolę sobie gnome zostawić ;)
<manishe> mati75: haah:D to zes mu doradzil:D
<manishe> Psotnick: jak uzywasz gnome to co sie przejmujesz kde?
<mati75> Psotnick: co chce wywalić?
<Psotnick> używam też KDE ;)
<Psotnick> mati75: m.in gnome, laptop-mode-tools, evolution-exchange
<manishe> mati75: do Sida mu splynely pakiety bez zaleznosci, dlatego nie moze zaktualizowac:)
<mati75> manishe: rano się normalnie zaktualizował
<Wizard> lol
<manishe> mati75: tez masz sida?
<Wizard> było siedzieć na stable i nie pierdzielić
<Kenay> Witam. Mam pytanie czy waszm zdaniem można zainstalować UNITY na Ubuntu. Czy jednak odradzacie?
<mati75> manishe: wow, 2 mrożenia przeżył
<manishe> Kenay: Witaj. A po co Ci to? Jesli wszystko Ci dziala to nie polecam eksperymentowac. A jak chesz to sciagnij alphe natty
<Wizard> Kenay: ja unikam takich badziewi jak ognia, ale jest ppa jakieś
<Wizard> a natty to w ogóle samobójstwo
<manishe> Matko na tym kanale sami anty ubuntowcy?:D
<Kenay> O alphe natty nigdy nie słyszałem
<Wizard> Kenay: następne ubuntu, naive natty, czy jakoś tak ;P
<manishe> Kenay: natty jest tuz przed wydaniem, mozesz zobaczyc jak wyglada unity na tą chwile
<Wizard> Kenay: jest też takie livecd pinguy
<Wizard> ono ma unity domyślnie
<Wizard> manishe: ja bardzo lubię ubuntu
<manishe> to czemu uwazasz, ze natty to samobójstwo?
<manishe> to masz na mysli?
<manishe> co*
<Wizard> bo to alpha
<Wizard> a alphy ubuntu są miernej jakości
<Kenay> To może jednak zostanę przy Gnome.
<Wizard> Kenay: obadaj tego pinguya
<Wizard> z livecd bezpiecznie sobie poklikasz
<Wizard> jak ci się spodoba, to możesz ppa dorobić
<Wizard> to też jest w miarę bezpieczne
<mati75> Wizard: pinguy ma gnome
<Wizard> to pokrak kłamał :(
<Kenay> Co to szybkści LiveCd mam zastrzeżenia
<Wizard> no kto nie ma :D
<manishe> Kenay: to na wirtualnej maszynie testuj
<Wizard> o, też dobry pomysł
<Kenay> Ale z tego, co widze to Ubuntu Alpha całkiem nieźle wygląda z domyślnym środowiskiem graficznym Unity
<Kenay> Tylko najważniejsze, jak działa :)
<Kenay> Dzieki za pomoc Panowie
<Wizard> wiesz, windows vista też fajnie wygląda z domyślnym tematem
<mati75> znośnie działa
<manishe> haha:D
<Wizard> "po czynach, a nie screenshotach ich poznacie!"
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak
<Kenay> Zrozumiałem jest
<Kenay> Zrozumiałe*
<mati75> http://mati75.info/unity
<SimonPHOENIX> hej
<SimonPHOENIX> czy ktos tutaj ma pojecie o mysql ?
<manishe> mati75: fajne
<manishe> SimonPHOENIX: a co potrzebujesz konkretnie?
<SimonPHOENIX> http://pastebin.com/Wu1PpyD3
<SimonPHOENIX> cos mi nie chce to dzialac i mysle ze jakis maly detal pominalem
<Wizard> mati75: całkiem w dechę
<Kenay> mati75: PS nieźle wygląda
<SimonPHOENIX> co takie fajne, tez popatrze
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX: detal zazwyczaj jest mały
<Wizard> unity
<SimonPHOENIX> da rade ktos ogarnac moj sql kod?
<r_a_f> SimonPHOENIX: jaki blad wywala?
<jacekowski> jesli dobrze to rozumiem to chyba w druga strone to robisz
<SimonPHOENIX> http://pastebin.com/cgeXqBdV
<Matan[M]> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<SimonPHOENIX> ten skrypt ma usuwac wszystkie wiadomosci z messages ktore zawieraja message_from_id taki jak id uzytkownika w users
<SimonPHOENIX> zeby wykasowac wiadomosci razem z uzytkownikiem
<SimonPHOENIX> i nie szukac
<r_a_f> jasne - kasujesz usera i wszystko co z nim zwiazane...
<Wizard> to alterem usuwasz?
<r_a_f> w sumie to ten alter to tylko jezeli w bazie sa juz wpisy
<Wizard> japierdzielę, jakiś cieć zrobił #define strcpy qstrcpy
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> i teraz się build wypierdziela
<r_a_f> bo jezeli baza jest pusta to lepiej od razu w CREATE TABLE dac klucze obce i td
<Monter> Dreadlish: jesteś >
<r_a_f> aaa - tak jak napisał jacekowski - masz to odwrotnie - to cale ALTER to do TABELI >>>USER<<<
<Monter> Dreadlish: jesteś ?
<Monter> A i siema wszystkim ;p
<Wizard> cześć Monter
<SimonPHOENIX> r_a_f, czyli zamienic w alter table ?
<r_a_f> SimonPHOENIX: chodzi o to, że ten ALTER powinien zmieniac czyli odnosić się do tabeli 'user'
<r_a_f> tak mi to wygląda, że kasując user, chcesz wszystkie jego pochodne skasować
<SimonPHOENIX> no tak
<r_a_f> czyli tabela user jest nadrzędna(parent table) a ta druga to child (relacja jeden do wiele?)
<Dreadlish> Monter: jestem
<r_a_f> czyli ten ALTER powinien być ALTER TABLE user .... itd
<SimonPHOENIX> http://pastebin.com/y3EZ2Av4 takie cos?
<r_a_f> SimonPHOENIX: dawno tego nie robiłem - zaraz sprawdze
<r_a_f> bo może pierdoły opowiadam ;)
 * Wizard ziewa
<Monter> Dreadlish: jaki to byl zasilacz ?
<r_a_f> SimonPHOENIX:  nie - jednak ogólnie masz dobrze
<r_a_f> SimonPHOENIX: topewno masz >>>http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/innodb-foreign-key-constraints.html
<manishe> wejdzicie sobie na #nethack-idlerpg :S
<Wizard> o, dawno już nie grałem w idle
<krzakx> Witam, jak przekonwertowac .ogv do ja AVI container ?
<Mif_> ej, wiecie może
<krzakx> Mif_:  co jest?
<Mif_> co zrobić, jeśli Wicd nie potrafi poprawnie połączyćsiez szyfrowaną wiecią?
<Mif_> krzakx: zrobiłem tak jak mi pisałeś i faktycznie działa jeśli wyłączęhasło
<Mif_> ale nawet gdy uzywam najnowszej wersji wicd to i tak nie mogę się połączyćz siecią używając wpa
<krzakx> ty siedzisz na ubunut?
<Mif_> debian
<Mif_> wersja testowa
<krzakx> moze uzyj gnome-networ-manager zamiast wicd
<Mif_> ale na #debian-pl nikogo nie ma zwykle
<Mif_> hm
<krzakx> bo wicd chyba nie potrafi rozpoznac szyfrowania
<krzakx> a applet gnomowski owszem
<Mif_> nie no, na moim laptopie wicd dziala
<Mif_> ok, sprawdzę
<KoYoT> jest jakies polecenie zeby mi wszystkie 930 ZIPów  rozpakowało na raz - kazdy do osobnego katalogu?
<Monter> napisz sobie skrypt w bashu
<Dreadlish> for i in *.zip do; unzip $i; done
<Dreadlish> coś w tym stylu
<Monter> Dreadlish:
<Monter> Dreadlish: jaki to byl ten zasilacz?
<Monter> Dreadlish: !!
<Dreadlish> Monter: poszukaj fortrona 400w i sie nie gorączkuj
<Monter> Dreadlish: ja chcialem tylko nazwe.. pisalem 3 razy
<Dreadlish> co pisałeś 3 razy?
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam żadnego dinga, beepa czy czegoś przy highlighcie
<Monter> aha
<winter> o/
<Dreadlish> elo winter
<winter> elo elo 520
<Dreadlish> :D
<winter> a propos
<winter> jakiś sterownik chyba nosił nazwę elo520
<Dreadlish> ta?
<winter> chyba tak
<winter> coś rok temu pamiętam widziałem
<winter> jak mi piecyk padł
<Dreadlish> niezłe
<Monter> Dreadlish: http://shift.sklep.pl/index.php?t=w&id=25258 cos takiego?
<winter> nie pamiętam już co dokładnie a googlowanie elo520 mija się z celem
<winter> przypadkiem gdzieś to znalazłem
<Dreadlish> ta
<Monter> Dreadlish: myślisz że to będzie dobre dla mojego pcta?
<Dreadlish> Monter: na pewno.
<Monter> Dreadlish: to jeżeli ty tak mówisz to zamawiam ;p
<Dreadlish> Monter: jak mojego ciągnie z zapasem jeszcze 50W przy stresie to wiesz
<anemus> Pewnie podali moc ciągłą, a nie szczytową
<anemus> fortrony są porządne, tak jak bliźniacze modecomy mc
<anemus> z naciskiem na mc ;P
<dweller> anemus: są dobre, ale są lepsze w podobnej cenie
<anemus> np?
<dweller> ja to fortronów straciłem zaufanie jak mi dwa płytę główna ujebały
<dweller> teraz mam corsaira 400W za 150zł, ma chyba nawet więcej zabezpieczeń
<dweller> no i to delta jest
<dweller> o 80plus nie wspominając
<anemus> mnie produkty (orginalne!!!) fsp nigdy nie zawiodły
<dweller> bo to już w zasadzie standard
<dweller> miałeś szczęście, ja nie miałem
<dweller> czas zmienić dostawcę psu :>
<anemus> widziałem natomiast podróby fsp
<Wizard> heh, zwykłe przetwornice impulsowe, a wy się podniecacie
<Dreadlish> dweller: ile lat temu to było?
<Dreadlish> Wizard++
<Monter> To jak myślicie brac fortrona ?
<Dreadlish> wait ;p
<Dreadlish> niech dweller odpowie na pytanie
<Monter> D:
<Dreadlish> bo tak piszą że stracili "zaufanie" a to było jakieś 3-4 lata temu kiedy wszyscy robili ten sam szajs
<Dreadlish> Monter: na twoje dwa rdzenie to fortron będzie wystarczająco dobry
<dweller> Dreadlish: nie, jeden około roku temu a drugi dwa miesiące temu
<Monter> mój komputer: Amd phenom 9500 quad-core, 1gb(nie pamietam taktowania) plyta glowna nForce 430
<Monter> Dreadlish: dwa rdzenie ?!
<dweller> Dreadlish: wcześniej zaczeło się od spadku napięcia na liniach
<Dreadlish> Monter: tak tak... ty masz c2q q9500
<Monter> nom
<Dreadlish> no to nie jest "phenom"
<Dreadlish> tylko intelówka
<Dreadlish> ;d
 * dKc_ nagrywa kav_rescue_10
<Dreadlish> dKc_: nagrywaj nagrywaj
<Dreadlish> a ty monterka kupuj
<Dreadlish> jak sie spierdoli to rąbnij swojego brata siekierą
<Monter> jak intelówka?
<Dreadlish> dweller: mój fortron działa już 8 miesięcy i nic jakoś nie spierdolił - zasilacz trzyma napięcia
<Dreadlish> Monter: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9500 2,83GHz
<Dreadlish> Monter: to ja lepiej wiem co ty masz wsadzone?
<Monter> Dreadlish: no mówie ci że nie..
<dKc_> Cure 2 Quad? Co za rockefelernia?
<Dreadlish> Monter: cpu-z ...
<Dreadlish> dKc_: 4 rdzenie na 775
<dweller> Dreadlish: mój pierwszy trzymał ze 3-4 miesiące, a drugi gdzieś ponad pół roku
<Dreadlish> dweller: no to oba te pobiłem
<Monter> dokładnie jest napisane AMD Phenom(tm)
<Dreadlish> Monter: CPU-Z OR DIE
<Monter> cmd?
<dweller> Dreadlish: Monter cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Dreadlish> Monter: kij mi z cmd... screen z cpu-z pałko
 * dKc_ nagral kava i idzie wyprobowac
<Dreadlish> dweller: on ma windowsa
<Monter> Dreadlish: juz chwila
<dweller> to co on tu robi?
<Dreadlish> dweller: siedzi
<dweller> po co? ;s
<Dreadlish> i pierdoli że q9500 to phenom
<dweller> :D
<Monter> ja pierdole
<Monter> bo inaczej ująć teog nie mogę
<Dreadlish> Monter: ściągaj cpu-z i nie pierdol
<Monter> mogę sie założyć że 1/3 ludność co sie odzywa nie ma ubuntu
<dweller> phenom jest słabszy nawet od pentium 4 dwurdzeniowych :D
<Dreadlish> dweller: przecież nie ma p4 dwurdzeniowych
<Monter> Dreadlish nawet siedzi na archie
<dweller> Dreadlish: rly?
<Dreadlish> dweller: yarly
<dweller> Dreadlish: krata piwa?
<dweller> ostatnie prescotty miały zintegrowane dwa pojedyncze rdzenie w jednej obudowie
<Dreadlish> dweller: jak już to jest pentium d...
<dweller> to to samo
<dweller> ;s
<Dreadlish> dweller: nie - bo to nie p4 tylko pentium d ;d
<dweller> d to 4 litera!
<Dreadlish> ale pentium D
<Dreadlish> a nie pentium 4
<Dreadlish> jak już to pentium 69
<Dreadlish> bo to w ascii 69 ;d
<Monter> http://80.54.33.15/cpuz.jpg
<Monter> łap ;)
<Dreadlish> Monter: taka stara tychnologia
 * Dreadlish facepalm'd
<Monter> nkomputer nie jest nowy..
<Monter> i kupowany od jakiś chuji
<Dreadlish> to zabij brata
<Monter> co wcisneli mi zasilacz po 10zl
<Monter> sdoslownie
<Dreadlish> i kupuj fortrona
<Monter> Co ma do tego MÓ BRAT!?
<Dreadlish> Monter: bo to wasz wspólny komp ;d
<Monter> Dreadlish: nie dobijaj mnie ; p
<Dreadlish> i na dodatek gówno na nim możesz rzobić
<Monter> no co zrobisz
<Dreadlish> zabijesz ;d
<Dreadlish> u mnie na biurku czeka e5200...
<Monter> Ej możliwe jest o ze zasilacz mi jedna kostku ramu popalil?
<Dreadlish> mobo zajdzie w poniedziałek
<Dreadlish> Monter: nie, tylko ram był zrąbany przez zbyt duże zasinalie
<Dreadlish> zasilanie8
<Dreadlish> zasilanie**
<Monter> czyli spalony
<Monter> jeszcze 4 dychy wyciągne od kogoś i sobie zakupie ; p
<anemus> Monter, nie słuchaj, Phenom x4 to porządny proc
<Dreadlish> dobrze że przynajmniej 4 rdzenie
<KelThuzad> czesc mozecie mi powiedziec jakie jest repo do najnowszysch sterownikow nvidi dla ubuntu 10.10
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: możesz zajrzeć do https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<julek> czesc
<KelThuzad> bylem juz na tej stronie ale nie wiem co mam pobrac czy ten plik wystarczy nvidia-glx-185_270.18-0ubuntu1~maverick~xup1_i386.deb
<kklimonda> jak nie wiesz, co pobrać, to zostań przy tych które masz
<kklimonda> chyba, że nie wspierają twojej karty - wtedy musisz kombinować. Ale jak używasz 185, to raczej nie ma tam nic, czego by nie było w oficjalnych repozytoriach.
<KelThuzad> nvidia-graphics-drivers_270.18.orig.tar.gz
<KelThuzad> nie wiem co mam pobrac wydaje mi sie ze ten drugi plik
<kklimonda> ale wiesz po co chcesz pobierać, czy po prostu chcesz mieć najnowsze sterowniki?
<kklimonda> 270 to beta
<KelThuzad> a 260.19.21 to tez beta
<KelThuzad> a do tych jest repo
<kklimonda> 260.19.21 to nie jest beta
<kklimonda> i dalej nie wytłumaczyłeś po co chcesz najnowszy crack na rynku
<KelThuzad> chcialem odpali 0ad
<KelThuzad> i po to by sprawdzi czy na nowym monitorze wystapi ten sam problem co teraz
<kklimonda> 0ad będzie tak samo działać na 260.19.06 jak na nowszych
<KelThuzad> ok ale dalej nie znam repa czy bedzie ono takie deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu maverick main
<kklimonda> tam jest wszystko napisane
<KelThuzad> ok znalazlem ale ma pytanie jaki plik
<KelThuzad> ten nvidia-glx-185_260.19.29-0ubuntu1~xup1~maverick_i386.deb czy ten nvidia-graphics-drivers_260.19.29.orig.tar.gz
<kklimonda> musisz dodac repozytorium
<kklimonda> tam jest napisane jak to zrobic
<KelThuzad> szukam tego repo
<kklimonda> no ale na https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates jest napisane jak je dodać
<kklimonda> nie musisz nic szukać
<KelThuzad> Traf http://download.virtualbox.org maverick Release
<KelThuzad> Traf http://download.virtualbox.org maverick/contrib i386 Packages
<KelThuzad> Pobrano 21,2kB w 1s (17,7kB/s)
<KelThuzad> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<KelThuzad> W: Błąd GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: Następujące podpisy nie mogły zostać zweryfikowane z powodu braku klucza publicznego: NO_PUBKEY 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9
<KelThuzad> jak sie dodawalo klucz
<KelThuzad> ??
<lisu> KelThuzad: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/forumdisplay.php?f=142   ---> pierwszy wątek
<KelThuzad> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name podali taka komende ale wywala mi blad
<syngress> Mam winzgroze z ukrytymi nazwami kont - zmienioną nazwą admina , wyłączonym kontem gościa - jest tylko jeden user - ale nie pamięta nazwy konta (pamięta wyłącznie hasło) -wiecie może jak się dostać username'a ???? (WIN7)
<syngress> do username'a **
<Zigur> jest tam chyba coś w Document and Settings - te username'y
<syngress> hmm- gdzieś mam pen'a z ubuntu ..
<syngress> tak tam powinien być katalog z nazwą usera
<Zigur> Puppy Linux jest świetny w takich wypadkach.
<syngress> Zigur: dzięki za tip'a -- tego szukałem ;)
<syngress> .
<KelThuzad> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1024R/AF1CDFA9 dodalem taki klicz i nie dzialala
<KelThuzad> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 643DC6BD56580CEB1AB4A9F63B22AB97AF1CDFA9 ten tez nie dziala
<KelThuzad> moze mi ktos powiedziec ktory z tych kluczy jest prawidlowy
<Dreadlish> drugi
<KelThuzad> dostaje cos takiego gpg: brak absolutnie zaufanych kluczy
<Dreadlish> omg...
<Dreadlish> to masz dziwne ubuntu
<KelThuzad> i jak robi update to nic nie idzie
<KelThuzad> a mozecie mi podac linkie jak to powinno dokladnie wygladac
<KelThuzad> i jak robie ta druga linijkie to pisze ze szuka klucz AF1CDFA9
<KelThuzad> nie kumam
<KelThuzad> moze niepotrzebnie tamten wczesniej dodalem
<Dreadlish> no to dawaj 1
<KelThuzad> daj i nic
<KelThuzad> o co z tym chodzi
<KelThuzad> dodalem repa a klucz nie dziala :(
<KelThuzad> pomoze ktos
<KelThuzad> podacie mi komende jak wy to byscie zrobili
<Psotnick> ja ma skrypcik napisany do tego( nie mój nawet)
<Psotnick> tyle, że w debianie
<KelThuzad> a czemu nie moze pobrac klucza
<KelThuzad> ??
<KelThuzad> moze cos zrobilem nie tak
<Psotnick> http://forum.linuxmint.pl/index.php?topic=278.0
<Psotnick> tak robisz?
<KelThuzad> tak nie robilem
<Dreadlish> no to zrób pan
<KelThuzad> mam wszystkie 4 te komendy zastosowac ??
<KelThuzad> ok
<KelThuzad> i caly ten klucz 643DC6BD56580CEB1AB4A9F63B22AB97AF1CDFA9 czy tylko 8 ostatnich ??
<KelThuzad> zrobilem tak
<KelThuzad> ale teraz mam cos takiego np
<KelThuzad> W: Nie udało się pobrać http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/23ob5a2> (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<jarzyk> witam , kiedy próbuje otworzyć plik ppt pyta o ASCI Filter Options, i prezentacja sie nie odpala jeszcze wczoraj bylo ok , ktos ma jakis pomysl co sie stalo
<Nerihsa> dzisiaj mamy parzysty dzien
<KelThuzad> co jest z tym kluczem
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: ten błąd (404) nie ma nic wspólnego z kluczem, a dużo z faktem, że nie umiesz czytać (ew. nie znasz angielskiego)
<kklimonda> w żadnym momencie nie prosili cię o zrobienie add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa
<kklimonda> zaraz pod tą komendą była informacja, że user/ppa masz zastąpić właściwą wartością
<KelThuzad> to dopiero teraz wystapilo
<KelThuzad> jak zrobile jak kazal psotnick
<Psotnick> ja nic nie kazałem :D
<KelThuzad> to teraz kkilmond powiedz prosze co mam zrobic
<KelThuzad> :):)
<Psotnick> zapytałem czy tak robisz :)
<Psotnick> i zacznij Tab-a używać
<KelThuzad> ale po tym mam klucz
<KelThuzad> ale pojawil sie nowy problem :)
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: brak klucza nie jest błędem - jedynie ostrzeżeniem
<kklimonda> możesz bez tego kontynuować
<KelThuzad> a jaki to plik bo nie mam 260
<KelThuzad> mam 173 185
<KelThuzad> ale 260 nie mam
<kklimonda> bo sterownik nazywa się nvidia-current
<kklimonda> zwykłe apt-get upgrade by ci go zaktualizowało
<KelThuzad> jest
<KelThuzad> zaraz zobacze jak zaintaluje
<KelThuzad> dobra zainstalowalem ale 0ad nie dziala chce 260.19.21
<gjm> re
<KelThuzad> co?? jak je jeszcze zaktualizowac
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: na forum jest to opisane w kilku wątkach - jeżeli nie zainstalowały ci się nowsze sterowniki, to źle dodałeś repozytoria
<KelThuzad> ok
<KelThuzad> ale mozna to bez problemu naprawic
<KelThuzad> to poszuka na ubuntu-forum
<kklimonda> można
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i tak moj isp nie obsluguje ipv6
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a w tunele nie chce mi sie bawic, poczekam az kaganek oswiecenia dotrze do mnie
<KelThuzad> a wlasnie shell na ubuntu juz nie wariuje
<dKc_> czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenie z Qt?
<kklimonda> doświadczenie w czym?
<dKc_> w tym, żeby po napisaniiu programu jakoś udostępnić go szerszej publiczności
<dKc_> Opere można ściągnąć bez instalacji qt
<dKc_> tez tak chce
<Nerihsa> qt static?
<kklimonda> musisz albo kupić licencję, i zlinkować program statycznie, albo wykonać takiego myka by dostarczać bibliotekę razem z programem
<kklimonda> to drugie wyjście jest darmowe, ale bardziej skomplikowane.
<kklimonda> chyba, że twój program jest na gpl
<kklimonda> wtedy możesz go zlinkować z Qt bez problemu
<kklimonda> (statycznie)
<kklimonda> i nie musisz kupować licencji
<kklimonda> po prostu całość na GPL wydajesz wtedy
<dKc_> a da sie tak bez pokazywania kodu?:)
<dKc_> ale za darmo
<dKc_> ?
<kklimonda> "albo wykonać takiego myka by dostarczać bibliotekę razem z programem"
<dKc_> jak moge sprawdzic czy jest na gpl?
<kklimonda> jak nie chcesz pokazywać kodu, to program nie jest na GPL
<dKc_> czyli biblioteki dodawac mam
<kklimonda> tak
<dKc_> i te biblioteki od razu do folderow systemowych dawac, ta?
<kklimonda> nie
<dKc_> bo sie troche wstydze pokazywac kod, bo troche amatorszczyzna wieje
<dKc_> moga byc w tym folderze co jest program?
<kklimonda> wtedy instalujesz je gdzieś wewnątrz katalogu z programem
<dKc_> mhm
<kklimonda> i piszesz wrapper który odpowiednio ustawi środowisko przed uruchomieniem programu
<kklimonda> obejrzyj sobie parę przykładowych programów zamkniętych - większość z nich tak robi
<dKc_> ale ogolnie
<dKc_> jakby kod byl ch*jowy za przeproszeniem ale gpl to ludzie by go przychylniej przyjeli, nie?
<kklimonda> tak
<dKc_> to pewnie zrobie gpl
<tar-gz> Re
<dKc_> plus jest szansa, ze ktos zaproponuje jakas poprawke
<dKc_> co nie?
<kklimonda> wątpię
<kklimonda> ale szansa jest
<dKc_> czyli nikomu sie raczej nie chce modyfikowac,ok
<kklimonda> no losowego projektu nie za bardzo, szczególnie jak ma marny kod ;)
<Caemyr> dKc_: marna
<tar-gz> kklimonda: widziałeś instalator gentoo?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie, za moich czasów gentoo budowało się ze stage1 przy użycium paru komend i vima ;)
<tar-gz> no ja wiem, wiem. Tylko ja nie wiem czy on mi zainstaluje base system czy postawi do x'ów
<kklimonda> nie mam pojęcia
<dKc_> kklimonda: ale wrappera nie trzeba koniecznie pisac?
<kklimonda> dKc_: musisz mieć coś co ci ustawi odpowiednie LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Dreadlish> gentoo 4 ever \m/
<KelThuzad> szukalem na forum tematu ktory by mi pomogl jak zaktualizowac strowniki nvidi 260.19.06 na 260.19.21 ale nic nie znalazlem
<KelThuzad> :( jestem juz zalamany
<KelThuzad> moze na wirtualnej maszynie sprobuje
<KelThuzad> ale prosze czy moze mi ktos podac repa jakie ma
<lisu> KelThuzad: weź po prostu zainstaluj
<KelThuzad> tak zrobilem ale mam 06 zamiast 21
<Dreadlish> a wywaliłeś wcześnieisze?
<KelThuzad> nie na stare zaintalowalem 260.19.06 i wszystko gra
<KelThuzad> ale nie moge tych 260.19.21
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: przecież, jeżeli dodałeś x-updates i zrobiłeś upgrade, to powinieneś mieć wersję 270.x
<kklimonda> przeloguj się
 * winter kupił sobie 5 piw i zamierza je wypić
<KelThuzad> ok
<KelThuzad> zaraz sie wyloguje
<KelThuzad> ale najpierw zaktualizuje ubuntu na virtualbox
<KelThuzad> a tam tez moge zaistalowac stery bez problemu
<lisu> winter: cheers
<winter> lisu: prost!@
<lisu> winter: "na zdarowie" ;)
<winter> dokładnie
<winter> prost to cheersa po szwabsku
 * lisu takie rzeczy wie
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: w VM w ogóle nie będziesz miał swojej nvidi, a wirtualną kartę z niewielką częścią mocy nvidii
<KelThuzad> ok dzieki za odpowiedz znowu bym sie meczyl :):)
<lisu> ale tu 'lóćióf' się namnożyło
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> maybe
<Dreadlish> a ile siedzi - to już mniej
<lisu> no, ale widać, ze ubuntu coraz bardziej popularne
<Dreadlish> prawie wszystkich z tego kanału widziałem
<lisu> Przekliniaka też?
<Barthalion> lisu: Oblicz ile osób korzysta z Ubuntu
<jacekowski> kklimonda: nie do konca
<jacekowski> kklimonda: virtualbox potrafi openglprzetegowac
<jacekowski> kklimonda: a xen potrafi prawdziwe urzadzenia przetegowac jak masz odpowiedni sprzet
<lisu> Barthalion: juz dawno policzyłem... wyjrzyj przez okno, to jest tyle osób, od tego pierwszego drzewa co zobaczysz w pi%$#du.
<Barthalion> lisu: Miałem na myśli kanał, ale może być
<kklimonda> jacekowski: nie chciało mi się tego rozwijać - virtualbox nawet z opengl nie będzie miał takiej wydajności jak natywny sprzęt na którym jest odpalony.
<lisu> Barthalion: wpisz /names i będziesz wiedział.
<jacekowski> no nie bedzie
<jacekowski> ale lepsze to niz calkiem nic
<BlessJah> hm... będzie dłubania i kombinowania
<BlessJah> mam dwa kompy, desktop i lapek, kombinuje jakby je synchronizowac w miare bezbolesnie
<Psotnick> Dropbox
<Psotnick> ?
<kklimonda> ubuntuone do danych, oneconf do synchronizacji zainstalowanych paczek
<BlessJah> jak zmienic UID usera i rownoczesnie wszystkich jego plikow?
<BlessJah> nie do konca o tym mysle
<kklimonda> nie da się zrobić tego jednocześnie
<BlessJah> kklimonda: w takim razie utworze usera od nowa i przeniose tylko to co mi potrzebne
<kklimonda> zmieni się automatycznie to co w $HOME jest
<BlessJah> tylko w home mam pliki
<kklimonda> ale nic poza $HOME się nie zmieni afair
<winter> BlessJah: może rsync całości?
<kklimonda> (poza skrzynką pocztową, jak jestw /var/mail)
<BlessJah> winter: juz rsyncowałem desktopa na lapka, ale mi sie UID nie zgadza wiec ot tak nie polacze hołmów
<BlessJah> kklimonda: zaloze konto od nowa, tak bedzie najszybciej
<kklimonda> ale imo synchronizowanie całego $HOME to średni pomysł
<kklimonda> wiele ustawień nie ma sensu po przeniesieniu na inny komputer
<kklimonda> Ubuntu w 12.04 pewnie będzie potrafiło już ustawienia synchronizować ;}
<Dreadlish> ale to daleko ;d
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie zamierzam synchronizowac calosci, zreszta to inne architektury i inny zestaw programow
<BlessJah> wszystko co nie jest configiem i czesc configow bede synchronizowal
<BlessJah> przy czym wolalbym to robic lokalnie i tutaj pojawia sie problem bo po momencie synchronizacji moge zedytowac cos i na jednym i na drugim
<BlessJah> i nie wiem jak to polaczyc
<kklimonda> nie da się tego sensownie zrobić w wiekszości przypadków, dlatego synchronizacja (szczególnie ustawień_) jest upierdliwa
<BlessJah> dawno nie sprzatalem smieci na desktopie
<kklimonda> dropbox, i ubuntu one zapisują nowy plik z końcówką .conflict, i sam musisz zdecydować który zostawić
<BlessJah> kklimonda: o takim wlasnie rozwiazaniu mysle
<BlessJah> i koncowka .conflict jest nawet lepsza niz pytanie za kazdym razem
<BlessJah> najlepsze jest to ze mam jeszcze stary backup z ubuntu, jeszcze sprzed czasow kiedy myslalem o synchronizacji lapka i desktopa
<BlessJah> a wlasciwie to najgorsze bo musze polaczyc te dwa drzewa i przygotowac zeby dzialaly w trzecim systemie
<lisu> BlessJah: krzyżyk na drogę.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ty masz jabko?
<BlessJah> nie, ale mam banany i kiwi
<BlessJah> i chyba mandarynek mi zostalo
<BlessJah> ide sie pieprzyc z zaniedaniami i bledami ktore popelnialem ostatnie kilka lat...
<lisu> BlessJah: masz racje, wyj&b je ;)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dlatego ja mam tylko dwa komputery
<jacekowski> jeden do domu
<jacekowski> drugi do pracy
<jacekowski> i synchronizowac nie musze
<jacekowski> bo jakbym mial dwa w pracy to bym sie zaczal gubic
<BlessJah> ja mam dwa, ale na tym drugim mam backup z bodajże ubuntu
<BlessJah> ktory mialem polaczyc ale zawsze zapominalem
<BlessJah> jak odwrocic plik/tekst do gory nogami? chodzi o to zeby pierwsza linia byla ostatnia itd
<Psotnick> myślę, że bash by sobie poradził
<winter> wc -l, head, tail i pętla
<BlessJah> bash sobie na pewno poradzi
<BlessJah> winter: to dirty hack
<jacekowski> rotfl
<winter> :->
<jacekowski> man tac
<jacekowski>        tac - concatenate and print files in reverse
<winter> a tego nie znałem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dzieki
<BlessJah> winter: to taki rev tylko zamienia kolejnosc linijek a nie znakow w linijce
<winter> myślałem że o to ci chodzii
<BlessJah> wlasnie tac potrzebowalem, twoj pomysl zrobiłby dokładnie to samo
<winter> tak, prościej i szybciej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a ty sie nie smiej, ja w podobny sposob wykonywalem skrypt na kazdej linijce, zanim sie nauczyclem while read line
<winter> widać jacekowski jest trollem z wyższym doświadczeniem
<winter> ale skrypt tez byłby prosty
<BlessJah> winter: w takim razie od dzisiaj tez mnie mozesz tak tytulowac
<BlessJah> bylyb prosty i dzialalby
<BlessJah> ale w wuja niewydajny, teraz taki mi wystarczy ale jutro moge potrzebowac cos wiecej
<winter> no tac prościej
<Dreadlish> kurde
<winter> i szybciej pewnie
<BlessJah> hm... jadę już rekurencyjnie, na desktopie mam katalog laptop w którym jest miedzy innymi backup zrobiony pewnego dnia z desktopa
<BlessJah> hm... jak przesune plik to rsync skasje stary i wysle nowy?
<winter> tak
<winter> sync
<winter> SYNC
<BlessJah> głupie narzędzie, jakby nie mogło wcześniej zaindeksowac obu drzew
<winter> możesz robić snapshoty w różnychj katalogach
<winter> zawsze
<winter> tak aby mieć czasowie snapshoty
<BlessJah> winter: chodzi mi o dwukrotne przesylanie pliku ktorego nazwie zmieniam
<winter> to nie wiem
<winter> rsync usunie plik na buckapie który przestał istnieć
<winter> afair
<BlessJah> juz latwiej by bylo recznie poprzeswac tu i tam
<BlessJah> winter: ja wlasnie widze co sie dzieje, 300 mega zipow przesunalem do innego katalogu i na backupie stara lokalizacje skasowalo i teraz wysyla no nowo te zipy
<ntat> Cześć
<winter> a witaj
<ntat> Widzę, że dzisiaj spokojniej, niż wczoraj o tej samej porze;)
<winter> niedziela
<jacekowski> mozna zrobic rsynca z opcja no delete
<jacekowski> i wtedy nie wykasuje
<jacekowski> ale rsync domyslnie nie potrafi wykrywac zmian w plikach
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czesc plikow kasuje dlatego jade z delete
<BlessJah> a czesc przesuwam zeby nie miec burdelu
<BlessJah> hm... szalejac z rm doprowadzilem do tego ze moje pliki zajmuja mniej niz system
<BlessJah> i duzo mniej niz poczatkowo zrzucilem
<BlessJah> pozno
<BlessJah> ide spac, moze przypomne sobie o czyms czego nie powinienem kasowac a skasowalem
 * bikstopa odkryl ze windows jest popi*****ny
<qermit> bikstopa: dlaczego
<bikstopa> qermit: w wierszu polecen, jak chce polaczyc sie z mysql
<bikstopa> to na telnet 127.0.0.1 3306
<bikstopa> nielaczy, wywala blad polaczenia
<bikstopa> a na telnet localhost 3306 bez problemu odrazu laczy
<qermit> bikstopa: sprawdzałeś tabele routingu?
<qermit> bikstopa: no i czy demon mysql nasluchuje na 127.0.0.1
<bikstopa> windows ma takie cos? :D
<bikstopa> instalowalem z automatu, jak to sprawdzic?
<qermit> bikstopa: nie kurde, patrzy w kalendarz i zegarkiem pakiety popycha
<qermit> `g windows netstat list tcp services
<Przekliniak> qermit: List open ports and listening services | TechRepublic: <http://tinyurl.com/4dhy46n>
<bt4> re
<manishe> otworzcie to: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<manishe> film ascii art:)
<Psotnick> pff
<Psotnick> mpayer -vo aa
<Psotnick> chyba, nie jestem pewien
<jacekowski> manishe: bylo, stare
<tar-gz> jacekowski: widziales na  oczy instalator gentoo?
<manishe> to z mplayerem znam, ale tej strony z filmem na telnet nie znalem ;)
<jacekowski> tar-gz: ja go widzialem raz
<jacekowski> tar-gz: pare lat temu
<jacekowski> tar-gz: za czasow jak go pierwszy raz wprowadzili
<jacekowski> tar-gz: i rozwalal tablice partycji
<jacekowski> ale ja zawsze instalowalem z chroota
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-13
<Skrzyp> poza tym, jak zeskrolujesz, to tekst jest przerysowywany
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: heh, strasznie stara karta :)
<kklimonda> no idea
<kklimonda> CXIV: a wpisz
<kklimonda> w grubie
<kklimonda> set root=(hd0,5)
<CXIV> 10.04 ma grub2 prawda? :D
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: to jest kwestia samego modułu
<kklimonda> linux /cas[TAB] i zobacz czy dopelni
<Skrzyp> na kernelu liquorix się nie wczytuje/nie skompilował
<kklimonda> CXIV: chyba tak
<CXIV> kklimonda W grubie mam set root=(hd0,5)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: zresztą, stara jak stara, ale YT da się oglądać, hedgewarsy chodzą, OpenTTD też...
<Skrzyp> lol, jaki nick
<Wizard> cześć
<kklimonda> o/
<Wizard> kklimonda, można na priv?
<kklimonda> tak
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> hmm, dlaczego na ubuntu.pl nie ma informacji, że dostępne na stronie wydanie 11.04pl *nie* jest najnowszym wydaniem?
<Wizard> no tak, wszysycy ubuntownicy w szkole siedzą ;)
<Wizard> dlatego taka cisza
<garnus> nie prawda
<garnus> neiktorzy pracuja
<Wizard> a, garnus ma ferie ;P
<garnus> ferii to ja nie mam do lat kilku
<garnus> niestety
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: bo ubuntu.pl to badziewiak
<garnus> a wszyscy siedza
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, ale to nieładnie tak kłamać na stronie :(
<garnus> i marudza
<garnus> strona? a co na niej jest?
<garnus> i czemu klamia:/
<Thorbjorn> bo to kłamczuchy brzydkie som
<garnus> brzydkie brzydkie
<garnus> i tusk tez klamie
<Thorbjorn> tusk nie kłamie
<garnus> ubuntu.pl tez nie
<jacekowski> nasz wodz tusk tylko naciaga prawde
<Wizard> heh
<garnus> bo wszyscy od razu mysleli ze bedzie kraina miodem i mlekiem plynaca
<Wizard> to się bierze stąd, że ludzie się oglądają tylko na innych
<Wizard> umiesz liczyć - licz na siebie
<Wizard> patrząc na ludzi kilka lat młodszych ode mnie - katastrofa, wszystko musi być podane na tacy
<m477_> ee
<jacekowski> to niech rzad nie kradnie
<m477_> moj glowa
<jacekowski> Wizard: na serio, policzylem sobie ile bym podatu zaplacil w UK a w polsce
<jacekowski> zarabiajac polska i angielska place minimalna
<jacekowski> w anglii z polska placa minimalna nie ma nic do zaplacenia a nawet doplacaja
<jacekowski> w polsce z angielska minimalna ktora jest gowniana
<foreste> nouvea dobrze obluguje 3d ?
<jacekowski> foreste: ledwo co
<jacekowski> w polsce masz 60% podatkow
<jacekowski> a zus to ladna sciema
<jacekowski> bo 30% placisz "ty" a 30% pracodawca
<jacekowski> no i jeszcze dochodowy 18%
<garnus> jestem ubezpieczony prywatnie
<garnus> w signal zcy jakims tam innym alianz
<garnus> 200zl za rodzine place
<jacekowski> za co?
<jacekowski> gowno a nie ubezpieczony
<garnus> czyli zonka+corka+ja
<m477_> zus jest obowiazkowy\\
<garnus> dzwonie do pani na infolinie
<jacekowski> popatrz sobie na usa
<garnus> mowie ze chec dermatologa laryngologa czy  innego
<jacekowski> gdzie masz taki wymarzony system ubezpieczen
<garnus> za 10min oddzwnia ma 5terminow do 3dni
<jacekowski> garnus: ale zus to jeszcze sa renty i emerytury
<garnus> no dobra
<garnus> moze i sa
<jacekowski> garnus: popatrz sobie na ten system w usa
<garnus> ale do zusu place
<garnus> jak wspominales 30%+ pracodawca
<jacekowski> gdzie nie ma panstwowego
<garnus> plus moja zona tyle
<garnus> + z dzialalnosci
<garnus> place
<jacekowski> i tam jak jestes mlody i zdrowy to cie stac na ubezpieczenie
<jacekowski> ale jakiekolwiek cos
<jacekowski> i dupa
<garnus> a raz tylko moge byc chory
<garnus> i ile jeszcze takich osob jest
<jacekowski> ale to nie problem tutaj
<jacekowski> problem jest taki ze w ZUS sie traci wiekszosc tych pieniedzy
<jacekowski> w UK masz bardzo podobny system a znacznie tanszy jest dla kazdego
<jacekowski> bo to masz cos rzedu 8%
<jacekowski> gora
<jacekowski> ide
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> zdrasvuj
<Wizard> jacekowski, z zusem jest taki problem, że to jest odziedziczone po poprzednim systemie
<Wizard> :(
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> ale netspit
<tajwanuser> nom
<tajwanuser> bo Bless.Jah wszedl na kanal
<tajwanuser> a On przeciez z niego zwykle nie wychodzi
<Wizard> to jak większość
<oskar_> Witam. mam problem z dzwiekiem w backbox linux który bazuje na ubuntu (niewiem na którym)
<oskar_> otóz dzwiek na live cd był, po instalacji też był ale jak doinstalowałem kodeki mp3 to znikną
<oskar_> niewiem w czym lezy problem
<oskar_> po wpisanu "alsa-mixer" dostaje komunikat bym zainstalował alsa-utils
<oskar_> jednak mam go zainstalowane
<mati75> alsamixer a nie alsa-mixer
<oskar_> ustawiłem wszystko na max ale dalej nie działa
<m477_> zaraz sie porzygam, musze ise napic czegos
<mati75> pewnie masz pulseaudio
<oskar_> tez tam jest wszysko na max
<oskar_> może pulseaudio sie kłuci z alsa?
<grek> ""'''''"""'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''\\\\|||||\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<grek> ]]\]\\\\|||||\\\\\\\\\\
<grek> sorki
<DaZ> taaa
<grek> w centrum oprogeraMOIWANIA masz przeciez historie isntalacji
<m477_> dozo na fejsie chlopaki
<mrbox> bry!
<rafallo> hej
<termi> no i znowu tej jeb bosny paczek w tym ubu sie nie wlaczyl
<termi> no vy to choi
<Wizard> cześć chłopaki
<Wizard> termi, w Unity?
<Wizard> testuję je od wczoraj
<Wizard> jest dość niestabilne
<CXIV> Na partycji na której chciałem zainstalować system były pliki instalacyjne , dlatego nie chciał odmontować :D
<Wizard> huh?
<termi> Wizard: jest do bani
<termi> niestabilne w 3 dupy
<termi> zero plynnosci
<termi> myslalem ze jak cms zainstaluje to bedzie lepiej
<termi> ale lipa dalej
<Matti_> hej
<termi> i restart i dalej dupa hehe
<termi> :)
<termi> glupie unity
<Matti_> głupie nowe jądro :P
<Matti_> x-y mi padły
<Matti_> http://paste.org/45394
<Matti_> link dla dobrych samarytanian
<Matti_> coś mi się posypało i jakoś by to pasowało postawić na nogi
<DaZ> Matti_: sterownikow do karty nie masz
<Matti_> a przed aktualizacją miałem :)(
<DaZ> instalowales z nvidiowych binarek pewnie :f
<Matti_> po czym wnosisz ?
<Matti_> :P
<DaZ> bo normalnie by działało.
<Matti_> jasne że robiłem to z ich paczek
<DaZ> no, to już znasz swój problem
<DaZ> teraz idź i sobie napraw :f
<CXIV> http://www.spreadshirt.nl/t-shirt-zelf-ontwerpen-C59/product/102701494/view/1
<Matti_> no to jak nie wujek DaZ to ciocia Gugiel
<DaZ> i prawidłowo <:
<DaZ> żesz, fajne to
<DaZ> my pewnie nie mamy takiego, co? >:
<Matti_> to jak to jest normalnie ?
<DaZ> u was chyba jakoś tak https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia [;
<Matti_> to debian :)
<Matti_> ale pewnie i tak działa :)
<Matti_> przeinstalowałem to badziewie przez install i dałem nvidia-configure ale dalej nie wiem co nie tak
<Wizard> a, bym zapomniał
<Wizard> a nie, poszedł już
<Wizard> niefajnie :(
<karmelek> powitac
<m477_> notink els fakers
<termi> no i sie wyebal sterownik od grafy
<termi> :)
<m477_> co zrobil
<Wizard> cześć karmelek
<Wizard> jak tam gentoo?
<termi> Wizard: widzi tobie ubu twoja grafike?
<termi> i dzwiekowke?
<karmelek> Wizard: fedora jak cos ;P
<Matti_> DaZ to co mi jeszcze podpowiesz?
<DaZ> wyrzuc stare sterowniki, wrzuc nowe sterowniki.
<grzegorz1231> czesc
<grzegorz1231> mam problem z instalacja
<grzegorz1231> http://wklej.to/69DET
<grzegorz1231> tu jest log
<grzegorz1231> jakis ap ponyprog
<grzegorz1231> make[2]: *** Brak reguł do zrobienia obiektu `v_defs.h', wymaganego przez `/home/grzegorz/Progetti/PonyProg_Sourceforge/v/objx/vapp.o'. Stop.
<karmelek> poprawnie masz ta sciezke ustawiona?
<grzegorz1231> z tego co zrozumialem mam ustawic gdzie to ma sie zainstalowac - dalem tak : HOMEV	=	/home/grzegorz/app/PonyProg_Sourceforge/
<grzegorz1231> w tym konfigu
<grzegorz1231> acha to moze nie gdzie ma byc tylko gdzie jest ? dalem HOMEV	=	/home/grzegorz/Pobrane/PonyProg2000-2.07a/v/ i teraz cos innego wyplul
<grzegorz1231> http://wklej.to/WHdKt
<grzegorz1231> teraz cos takiego
<grzegorz1231> ma ktos pomysl ?
<grzegorz1231> fatal error: X11/Xmu/Converters.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<grzegorz1231> to jak by w systemie czegos brakowalo ?>
<TheNumb> grzegorz1231: no, paczki developerskiej do x11 nie masz.
<TheNumb> Umiesz czytać? ;]
<TheNumb> Nie masz nagłówków do xów.
<karmelek> dokladnie, trzeba pewnie jakiegos -deva dossac :P
<grzegorz1231> sudo apt-get install libxaw7-dev
<grzegorz1231> znalazlem podobny problem
<grzegorz1231> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1121735
<TheNumb> grzegorz1231: i co, działa teraz?
<regedarek> sii
<TheNumb> grzegorz1231: bo wydaje mi się, że to nie ta paczka.
<grzegorz1231> no poszlo dalej ale nadal cos - http://wklej.to/WmCBd
<grzegorz1231> jak nie ta paczka
<TheNumb> A może ta.
<grzegorz1231> v2.07a BETA
<grzegorz1231> http://www.lancos.com/ppwin95.html
<TheNumb> grzegorz1231: a zainstalowałeś meta paczkę build-essential?
<TheNumb> Bo dziwne, że nie może znaleźć fstream
<Dreadlish> aj te debianopodobne rzeczy
<TheNumb> grzegorz1231: a nie, to pony cośtam nie kompiluje się podobno na gcc 4.5
<grzegorz1231> build-essential jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<Dreadlish> ponyprog jest w repo o ile dobrze pamiętam
<grzegorz1231> czyli co zrobic
<grzegorz1231> niemam w repo
<TheNumb> grzegorz1231: ściągnąć najnowszą wersję
<grzegorz1231> z repo
<TheNumb> źródeł
<grzegorz1231> ?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> z sourceforge
<grzegorz1231> no sciagam przeciez najnowsza
<TheNumb> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ponyprog/files/PonyProg%20sources/2.08b/
<TheNumb> Nie
<TheNumb> Masz 2.07
<TheNumb> grzegorz@grzegorz-ThinkPad-R61e:~/Pobrane/PonyProg2000-2.07a/v$ make
<grzegorz1231> http://www.lancos.com/ppwin95.html
<Dreadlish> a configura kto zrobi?
<grzegorz1231> a no jest jeszcze c
<TheNumb> grzegorz1231: ściągaj najnowsze
<TheNumb> 2.08
<grzegorz1231> a jest
<grzegorz1231> na sourceforge nowsza ok sciagam
<grzegorz1231> a moze w jakims innym repo
<grzegorz1231> wie ktos ? z repo by  pieknie sie instalowalo
<grzegorz1231> tutaj jest log z instalacji 2.08
<grzegorz1231> http://wklej.to/ppI02
<TheNumb> grzegorz1231: a zrobiłeś configure?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<grzegorz1231> nie bo w pliku install pisze ze make od razy - dajac grzegorz@grzegorz-ThinkPad-R61e:~/Pobrane/PonyProg2000-2.08b$ ./configure
<grzegorz1231> bash: ./configure: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Dreadlish> miałem się to pytać >.<
<Dreadlish> hmm
<CXIV> popularity-contest jest domyślnie w systemie?
<grzegorz1231> http://wklej.to/Haxey
<grzegorz1231> tu jest instrukcja
<mati75> grzegorz1231: zainstaluj libxt-dev libxaw7-dev build-essential
<mati75> potem make
<mati75> i sudo make install
<grzegorz1231> http://wklej.to/KQ5Rh
<CXIV> Mógłby ktoś sprawdzić popularity-contest w synapticu?
<grzegorz1231> ten konfig dalem tak HOMEV	=	/home/grzegorz/Pobrane/PonyProg2000-2.08b/v/
<grzegorz1231> INSTALL_PREFIX	=	/usr/local
<grzegorz1231> INSTALL_PREFIX	=	/usr/local - taki byl nie zmienialem - zmienilem HOMEV
<grzegorz1231> popularity-contest jest
<grzegorz1231> w synapticu
<grzegorz1231> ma tos pomysl z moim proleme
<grzegorz1231> ?>
<CXIV> grzegorz1231 Jest zainstalowany?
<grzegorz1231> cxiv: tak
<CXIV> Ups
<mati75> po co ci popularity-contest?
<TheNumb> CXIV: a co nie tak?
<CXIV> "Make sure popularity contest is not installed" :D
<grzegorz1231> to jak sa jeszcze jakies szanse na instalcje tego ?
<TheNumb> grzegorz1231: sudo make install teraz
<TheNumb> ;p
<CXIV>  mati75 Już wszystko gra
<grzegorz1231> http://wklej.to/V4kKm
<grzegorz1231> ok teraz zwykly blad - bo z tym rootem to nie wiem o co mu chodzilo
<grzegorz1231> grzegorz@grzegorz-ThinkPad-R61e:~/Pobrane/PonyProg2000-2.08b$ sudo make install
<grzegorz1231> make: *** Brak reguł do zrobienia obiektu `/home/lancos/Progetti/PonyProg_Sourceforge/software/v/includex/v/vnotice.h', wymaganego przez `modaldlg_utilities.o'. Stop.
<Wizard> nie ma Makefile albo w Makefile nie wygenerował się target
<Wizard> jesteś pewien, że dobrze skonfigurowałeś źródła?
<grzegorz1231> nie jestem - a jak to sprawdzic - daje make
<grzegorz1231> to znowu bledy
<grzegorz1231> http://wklej.to/gVSC2
<grzegorz1231> ok a z innej beczki mam na kompie pidgina jak ktos do mnie pisze nie miga -pokaze tylko powiadomienie przez kde notifity
<grzegorz1231> wie ktos jak wlaczyc zeby w pasku programow migał ?
<grzegorz123> to jak z tym ponyprog
<grzegorz123> czemu to sie nie chce zaintalowac
<grzegorz123> ma ktos pomysla
<karmelek> nie ma nigdzie binarki?
<grzegorz123> no nie moge znalesc ktos napisal ze bylo w repo ale zniknol a u mnie nie ma
<grzegorz123> http://wklej.to/v5u7O
<karmelek> to do avr'a potrzebujesz jakiegos?
<grzegorz123> no tak
<grzegorz123> potrzeuje polaczyc sie z procesorem
<grzegorz123> porzez ft232
<grzegorz123> rl
<karmelek> do avrow sie dosc dobrze uzywalo avrdude chyba czy jakas podobna nazwa
<grzegorz123> avrdude ma gui ?
<grzegorz123> \bo mi w konsoli tylko jakies komunikaty daje
<grzegorz123> http://wklej.to/4Ko40
<karmelek> byla chyba paczka z gui
<tajwanuser> odpalal ktos najnowsze kubuntu live?
<gjm> bry
<kklimonda> tajwanuser: najnowsze czyli dzienne 12.04?
<grek1> czesc
<MatixYo> Hi
<MatixYo> Jaka jest najnowsza alpha Ubuntu 12.04?
<DaZ> wczoraj jakiś tu przebiegł i mówił, że 2 :f
<grek1> jak sie wlaczalo wylaczona karte wifi - mam w historii iwconfig wlan0 power on
<grek1> ale nie dziala to
<grek1> doistaje operation not permited
<MatixYo> Ja też nowszej niż 2 nie znalazłem...
<gjm> grek1: sudo?
<grek1> z roota robilem
<grek1> dostaje operation not supportedf
<Thorbjorn> grek1: http://www.ubucentrum.net/2009/05/aczenie-sie-z-wifi-z-poziomu-konsoli.html
<grek1> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up = iwconfig unknown command up
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: nie wiem, gdzie ty kropkę znalazłeś w moim nicku
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: nad "ch" masz kropkę
<Ozil1> Wizard: ping
<grek1> przy power on mam set failed on device wlan0 operation not supported
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: masz hilight na tajwanuser?
<grek1> w podgladzie mam : essid off/any , mode managed, txpower 0, rts thr off, power managment off
<grek1> acha ifconfig a nie iwconfig
<Ozil1> Witam moge prosić o pomoc w konfiguracji wfbuilder
<Ozil1> http://wklej.org/id/688244/
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: nie?
<grek1> ale po ifconfig wlan0 up mam operation not possible due rfkill
<Ozil1> nie mogę skompilować reguł
<BlessJah> grek1: masz przełączony sprzętowy lub software'owy pstryczek odcinający wifi/bluetooth
<BlessJah> grek1: komenda 'rfkill list' pokaze ci co sie dokladnie dzieje (jesli nie masz takiego programu, poszukaj w centrum oprogramowania)
<grek1> mam
<grek1> ok widze ze mam soft blocked
<BlessJah> rfkill unlock numer chyba
<BlessJah> rfkill unblock 0
<grek1> ok odblokowalem 0 hp wifi - ma sof i har off
<grek1> ale mam tez 1 : phy0 sof no hard yes
<Ozil1> qermit: ping
<grek1> a to chyba wifi - bo nadal wlan0 up nie dziala
<grek1> tylko ze o tyle jest to smieszne ze przelaczanie klawiszem na obudowie - zmienia blocked - yes / no dla hp-wifi
<BlessJah> możliwe że drugi to bluetooth albo coś innego
<m477> :)
<grek1> wiec jak teraz wlaczuyc
<Thorbjorn> Da się maksymalizować okna z poziomu klawiatury w unity?
<grek1> dajac sudo ifconfig wlan0 up mam operation not posible due rf kill
<gjm> grek1: to wyłączyłeś przyciskiem pewnie
<gjm> nie?
<BlessJah> grek1: wlan1 może?
<grek1> nie mowie przeciez ze przyciskiem wlaczam i wylaczam - zmienia sie yes no ale dla urzadzenia 0 dla rfkilla
<grek1> chyba nie ale sprawdze zrestyartowalem go zeby w biose sprawdzic ale nic nie ma w biosie
<grek1> hm po restarcie samo zadzialalo
<grek1> z tym pierdoilnietym porfelem - to najglupszy wynalazek w historii ubuntu - daje 100 % ze kazdy noiwy user ubuntu bedize sie na to skarzyl
<BlessJah> grek1: też tak mam, czasami zalączy się hardware, mimo że mój laptop nie ma switcha
<tajwanuser> kklimonda: 11.10
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: nie chcialem Cie HL
<tajwanuser> jak najprosciej wypalic obraz ISO na penie?
<tajwanuser> uzylem unetbootin
<Woody94> siema eniu
<kklimonda> tajwanuser: 11.10 już powinno dać się po prostu skopiować na pena
<DaZ> as in dd, czy kopiuj-wklej? <:
<qermit> Ozil1: ?
<kklimonda> DaZ: dd
<DaZ> na tym kanale trzeba uważac :f
<Ozil1> qermit: słuchaj czy byś był tak miły i pomógł byś mi z fwbuilder
<Wizard> tajwanuser, dd if=obraz of=pen
<DaZ> jeszcze bs jest fajne, wtedy sie wyglada tak mądrze :x
<Wizard> bc?
<DaZ> read and write up to BYTES bytes at a time
<DaZ> takie tam
<Ozil1> jak w iptables ustawie iptables -P OUTPUT DROP to jak mam zezwolić aby przeglądarka mogła nawiązać połączenie do internetu ?
<Ozil1> czy wystarczy poprostu otworzyć port 80 jako wychodzący odemnie czyli tcp
<Ozil1> bo rozumiem że udp to przychodzący tak ?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> udp to to samo co tcp
<BlessJah> tylko inne
<BlessJah> :]
<Ozil1> no to jak mam zezwolić np firefoxowi na przeglądanie internetu ?
<Ozil1> nadmienię że muszę zrobić pełną kontrole nad programami korzystających z internetu
<BlessJah> zabroń wykonywania programów, a nie wycinaj ich z internetu
<Ozil1> możesz mi to wyjaśnić bardziej
<BlessJah> czy nie łatwiej zablokować użytkownikom możliwość uruchomienia danego programu, niż odciąć dany program od neta?
<BlessJah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<Ozil1> ale skoro wytnę wszystko i dopuszczę tylko kilka np firefoxa aptitude gg czy skype
<BlessJah> http/https idzie po 80 i 443
<Ozil1> no wiem
<Ozil1> ssh np 22
<Ozil1> czy ftp 21
<Voldenet> już sam opis ftp jest zagrożeniem bezpieczeńśtwa
<Voldenet> do czego ty go namawiasz...
<BlessJah> zezwalasz na ruch wychodzący na tych portach i wycinasz wszystko inne
<BlessJah> Voldenet: ajtam, zawsze można tunelować
<Ozil1> no wiem że można tunelować al sam program się nie stuneluje
<Voldenet> no, ja tam wszystko po ssh robię
<Voldenet> i tylko raz na 100 lat otwieram porty i przekierowuję do usług jak potrzebuję
<BlessJah> ja mam wszystko pootwierane
<Ozil1> no ja na routeże robie forawrding portów dla apache2
<BlessJah> i tak żadna usługa nie nasłuchuje
<Voldenet> można i tak
<Ozil1> wiesz ale chodzi mi tu o firewall na biurko
<Ozil1> to że ktoś zarządzam sobie siecią to jedno a firewall na kompie to 2 bo standardowe reguły na świeżym systemie jest wszystko na ACCEPT
<Wizard> karmelek, Biszkopcik, mILQ, strucel :D
<Biszkopcik> slucham ciebie
<Wizard> nic, brakuje tylko placuszka i racuszka ;]
<Wizard> ludzie mają fantazję
<BlessJah> karmelek już od dawna, reszta sie pojawiła ostatnimi czasy
<Biszkopcik> BlessJah: klamco ty jeden
<Biszkopcik> 19:53 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- User reg.  : Jul 17 21:32:42 2009 (2 years, 30 weeks, 0 days, 21:20:54 ago)
<Biszkopcik> 19:53 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last addr  : biszkopcik@unaffiliated/biszkopcik
<Biszkopcik> wczesniej pod innym nickiem
<BlessJah> jakim?
<dweller> herbatnik
<Wizard> po ch wy te niki zmieniacie
<Biszkopcik> Wizard: 2 lata mam ten sam
<Biszkopcik> w czym problem
<Biszkopcik> to jest nick tylko do gier/ircow/itp
<Biszkopcik> do kont,meili mam swoj stary
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<BlessJah> Biszkopcik: ostatnio didek wpadł
<BlessJah> z nickiem 0x0FF
<dweller> User reg.  : Jun 26 06:43:15 2007 (4 years, 33 weeks, 2 days, 12:11:37 ago)
<dweller> dum dum dum
<BlessJah> weź tu się połap kto jest kto
<Biszkopcik> avalan: no tak dlugo to nie jestem na frinołd
<Biszkopcik> mysle ze cos kolo 08
<Biszkopcik> 3 lata na ircu
<Biszkopcik> dobrze owie?
<Biszkopcik> nie
<Biszkopcik> 4
<Biszkopcik> chyba ;x
<avalan> no ja z 5 już będzie, bo dopiero po pół roku albo coś się zarejestrowałem
<Wizard> DaZ, :)
<Wizard> 285 kB/s śmiech na sali
<avalan> literki się do Ciebie śmieją?
<BlessJah> Wizard: kolejny co to nicki zmienia
<Wizard> ale ja zmieniłem raz, jak się Wizard zwolnił
<dweller> chyba śnisz
<BlessJah> ja o dwellerze
<Wizard> a
 * dweller ma dwellera od 1,5 roku
<dweller> a avalana od 5 lat właśnie
<dweller> a teraz dla zabawy ghostuje ludzi ;f
<Thorbjorn> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-S_uRZVs7iTM/TptERdtpwyI/AAAAAAAAA8U/K1gpyNX55no/s640/Unity+%25286%2529.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6pw2yyp> (at 3.bp.blogspot.com)
<Thorbjorn> Co to za ikony?
<dweller> faenza
<dweller> na kilometry widać
<DaZ> jup
<DaZ> takie brzydkie tylko faenza :f
<Thorbjorn> ale dziwna faenza
<DaZ> bo pewnie niemarkowa
<gjm> DaZ: a jakie są niby ładne?
<DaZ> inne
<gjm> aha
<DaZ> kształt ikon działa na mnie tak jak kształt twarzy, symetryczność oznacza jakies dziwne uposledzenie [;
<dweller> chyba wolę już tango czy coś
<dweller> chociaż wali kapciem
<dweller> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=46564
 * dweller znalazł \o/
<Wizard> gartoon redux ;P
<dweller> zbyt pr0 są
<DaZ> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=146220 tym sie zadowalam jakoś :x
<dweller> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Demi+Lovato+Linux?content=147636
<dweller> chill
<jacekowski> Wizard: przez 20 lat moznaby juz cos zmienic
<jacekowski> Wizard: a jak na razie zmieniaja na gorsze
<Wizard> jacekowski, ?
<Skrzyp> http://ompldr.org/vY3Nraw
<Wizard> mówisz o zusie, nickach, czy ikonach?
<DaZ> do wszystkiego pasuje
<DaZ> :|
<DaZ> Skrzyp: i ty jeszcze coś widzisz?
<Wizard> Skrzyp, ale wyjebany temat :D
<Wizard> w życiu czegoś takiego nie widziałem
<jacekowski> 10:03 < Wizard> jacekowski, z zusem jest taki problem, że to jest odziedziczone po poprzednim systemie
<jacekowski> o zusie
<Wizard> mhm
<DaZ> no, wiekszosc dobrodziejstw naszych jest odziedziczone po poprzednim systemie :f
<Wizard> np DaZ taki
<gjm> Skrzyp: srunksrank
<Wizard> urodził się w poprzednim systemie
<Wizard> gjm, coś pięknego
<jacekowski> DaZ: po poprzednim systemie masz caly przemysl odziediczony tez
<jacekowski> bez ktorego to wszystko by jeblo dawno temu
<gjm> Wizard: co niby?
<Wizard> <gjm> Skrzyp: srunksrank
<dweller> jacekowski: tak, przemysł który gdyby nie system, nie byłby taki nędzny
<DaZ> e, przemysł nie był zły
<jacekowski> ze co?
<dweller> tak
<dweller> w ogóle go nie było ;f
<DaZ> jak na warunki bloku wschodniego byliśmy całkiem nieźle ustawieni [;
<DaZ> kpisz.
<jacekowski> dweller: nie wiesz czy wiesz ale polska byla czolowym producentem polprzewodnikow w europie
<jacekowski> ale zamknieto CEMI w 1994
<Wizard> polska elektronika w ogóle była na niezłym poziomie
<Wizard> zabiły ją siermięga oraz "haust zachodu"
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> i "to co komuna zrobiła jest złe"
<Dreadlish> polska miała naprawdę dobrą elektronikę
<Dreadlish> eksportowaną po całym świecie
<Dreadlish> ale nie pod nazwą unitra itd.
<DaZ> ale sie wyprywatyzowaliśmy za to
<jacekowski> tpsa tez byla do przodu dosyc znacznie
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ty mi nie pieprz o tepsie
<jacekowski> swiatlowody byly pociagniete po calym kraju
<Dreadlish> zagraniczne wpływy ją zwaliły ;d
<jacekowski> potem przyszla prywatyzacja
<Wizard> Dreadlish, śnisz
<jacekowski> i sie skonczylo
<DaZ> sami daliśmy dupy przez jakiegoś kulczyka i zrobiliśmy pańśtwowo-prywatny monopol
<Wizard> pod koniec lat 80 moi rodzice czekali na podłączenie telefonu ponad rok
<Dreadlish> Wizard: wiesz, jak ktoś nie śni, to znaczy, że albo nie jest człowiekiem, albo jest chory psychicznie
<jacekowski> Wizard: to akurat byla wada gospodarki planowej
<DaZ> wszystko było, nawet niezłe
<DaZ> tylko nikt tego nie miał, ta? <:
<jacekowski> Wizard: ale ta wada ma ta zalete ze nie ma nadprodukcji i potem strat
<jacekowski> DaZ: polska byla biednym krajem
<Dreadlish> za komuny była kasa, nic nie bylo
<Dreadlish> teraz wszystko jest i nie ma kasy
<DaZ> wiesz, generalnie to można kazać prywaciarzowi pracować po dwie godziny dziennie
<DaZ> wtedy też nie będzie nadprodukcji [;
<gjm> wiecie gdzie windowsowy pidgin trzyma dane o kontaktach?
<Dreadlish> gjm: ~/.purple
<Dreadlish> gjm: aka %appdata%/.purple
<jacekowski> DaZ: ale tu chodzi o to zeby nie bylo nadprodukcji kosztem brakow gdzies indziej
<julek> czesc
<Dreadlish> ćźęść
<jacekowski> a jak mowilem, polska byla biednym krajem
<jacekowski> ale jak sobie popatrzysz na to co bylo zbudowane za komuny
<jacekowski> i za ile zostalo sprzedane pozniej
<DaZ> teraz to twój koncept mnie przerósł
<jacekowski> i ile polska zaciagnela kredytow na to
<julek> jacekowski: niezly komuch z ciebie:)
<jacekowski> julek: nie, ale nie lubie jak ktos marudzi ze komuna byla zla
<julek> ale pamietem jak kiedys pisales, ze wolny rynek szkodzi konkurencji
<jacekowski> zle bylo to co sie stalo pozniej
<gjm> Dreadlish: e, nie
<Wizard> toś kojarzy, jak to jest z adobe air?
<jacekowski> julek: w niektorych przypadkach
<Wizard> działa to na ubu?
<julek> jacekowski: bo sprzyja umacnianiu sie korporacji, pamietam
<jacekowski> Wizard: to zwykly flash jest
<Wizard> ta
<Wizard> ale cośtam trza zainstalować niby
<DaZ> Wizard: generalnie na archu mi troche działa
<jacekowski> i wolny rynek jest OK jak masz rownych sobie graczy
<DaZ> ale przestali to robić pod linuksy generalnie chyba [;
<Wizard> DaZ ma archa :|
<kklimonda> julek: wolny rynek nie jest po prostu rozwiązaniem wszystkich problemów
<jacekowski> ale jak masz jedna wielka korporacje to reszta moze mu podskoczyc
<DaZ> Wizard: jak mnie tam szpiegujesz po kanałach, to powinieneś wiedzieć :x
<julek> kklimonda: zgadza sie, ale panstwowe monopole nie sa lepsze od prywatnych
<jacekowski> sa
<gjm> dobra, mam
<jacekowski> bo zyski z tego przynajmniej ida do budzetu a nie za granice
<Wizard> DaZ, myślałem, że masz ubu
<DaZ> i na tym ta dobroć sie kończy
<DaZ> oczywiście <:
<julek> jacekowski: prywatne moga zbankrutowac i musza dbac o zyski
<jacekowski> dlatego to powinno byc traktowane jak korporacja
<julek> jacekowski: a panstwowe... zobacz sobie polska sluzbe zdrowia
<jacekowski> z pelnymi tego obowiazkami
<jacekowski> julek: popatrz sobie na royal mail w anglii
<jacekowski> to jest panstwowe
<jacekowski> ale nie maja nic latwiej
<kklimonda> julek: ciężko jest wskazywać na Polskie problemy i mówić, że przekładają się one na ogół
<jacekowski> maja nawet ciezej
<jacekowski> bo musza dostarczac wszedzie za taka sama cene
<jacekowski> nawet na zadupie gdzie jeden list na tydzien jest
<jacekowski> a prywatne firmy robia co chca
<julek> jacekowski: ale to wielkie korporacje w duzej mierze ksztaltuja ceny, prawda?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> jesli jest taka
<jacekowski> jesli masz rynek bez korporacji
<jacekowski> to ceny sa ksztaltowane inaczej troche
<julek> wez np. rynak paliw - zdominowany przez korporacje
<julek> alebo sluzbe zdrowia
<DaZ> generalnie jak nie maja nic łatwiej, to tez prywatni sa [;
<julek> albo szkolnictwo
<julek> tam maja gdzies jakosc (panstwo i tak zaplaci)
<julek> a jesli chodzi o paliwa... to moga podac dowolna cene
<kklimonda> julek: na rynku paliw w Polsce ceny dyktuje państwo tak naprawdę ;)
<julek> (podatki swoja droga)
<jacekowski> kklimonda: w UK paliwo jeszcze drozsze
<jacekowski> £1.5/litr dzisiaj widzialem na autostradzie
<jacekowski> litr diesla
<jacekowski> benzyna troche tansza
<Wizard> ile funt kosztuje?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale jednak w UK zarabiacie troszkę więcej
<julek> kklimonda: zgadza sie, ale gdyby korporacje (ktore maja wiekszosc udzialu w rynku) zazadaly 10 zl za benzyne to i tak bys musial zaplacic
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: calc 1 gbp in pln
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: GBP
<kklimonda> julek: wtedy państwo by je po łapkach stuknęło linijką
<jacekowski> 1 British pound = 5.02469544 Polish zloty
<kklimonda> julek: właśnie w całkowicie wolnym rynku byłoby gorzej, bo nikt by nie mógł takiej zmowy cenowej przełamać
<julek> kklimonda: a stuka zadluzajace sie w nieskonczonosc szpitale?
<Thorbjorn> ale funt spadł...
<kklimonda> julek: to zupełnie inna sprawa
<jacekowski> julek: szpitali nikt nie rusza bo to gowno
<jacekowski> i sie boja z tym cos zrobic
<julek> kklimonda: moglby... prosty chlop, ktory przywiozlby sobie beczke benzyny i sprzedawal na podworku
<kklimonda> julek: śnisz
<julek> rynek uregulowalby cene
<jacekowski> julek: jak?
<jacekowski> julek: skad by przywiozl
<jacekowski> julek: i skad by mial takie ilosci zeby moc w jakis znaczacy sposob wplynac
<julek> wiec znalazloby sie 1000 chlopow
<jacekowski> julek: a korporacja mogla by zrobic dumping i chlop by sie zesral
<julek> a przywiezliby z ukrainy
<jacekowski> supermarkety to zrobily
<julek> zgadza sie, ze koncesja... ale przy wysokiej cenie interes moglby byc oplacalny
<jacekowski> dolicz koszty transportu
<Wizard> globalmenu nie działa w eclipse!
<Wizard> cóż za wstyd :\
<kklimonda> Wizard: bo eclipse to kupa kupy ;)
<kklimonda> (w libreoffice też jest ciągle wyłączony)
<Wizard> póki mi daje jeść - nie narzekam
<jacekowski> julek: zeby to mialo sens musialby miec chlop cysterne
<jacekowski> julek: czyli jakies 10-20k litro
<jacekowski> czyli jakies 50kpln przynajmniej
<jacekowski> + koszt transportu
<jacekowski> + koszt skladowania na miejscu potem
<kklimonda> (no i koszt samej benzyny ;))
<jacekowski> no 50kpln za benzyne
<jacekowski> przynajmniej
<jacekowski> a wtedy korporacja moze zrobic dumping
<jacekowski> ( wolny rynek )
<kklimonda> a trzeba pamiętać, że skoro duże firmy ustawiły ceny na paliwo z sufitu to mają z czego zniżać
<Wizard> a ja uważam, że trzeba wywalić żydów, pedałów i arabów, wyjść z unii i glanować cyganów :|
<Wizard> ale to takie moje mrzonki
<jacekowski> i sprzedaje taniej niz chlop
<jacekowski> a chlop teraz ma kredyt na 50-100kpln
<julek> Wizard: i jeszcze feministki
<jacekowski> i sprzedaje ponizej cen korporacji
<jacekowski> odrobil troche kredytu
<Wizard> julek, sprzedać je poniżej cen korporacji!
 * gjm Słucha: DJVC - Monster
<jacekowski> ale za jakis czas problem wraca
<Wizard> jacekowski, to nie jest kanał wsparcia korporacji
<julek> az mi wstyd... zaczynam gadac jak korwinista z gimnazjum:P
<jacekowski> i chlop sie zesral
<jacekowski> to masz dokladnie to co supermarkety zrobily z malymi sklepami
<jacekowski> teraz wiekszosc to sieciowe stonki czy biedronk
<jacekowski> albo supermarkety
<jacekowski> male sklepiki poupadaly bo nie byly w stanie konkurowac
<Wizard> biedronka to supermarket, jakby nie było
<kklimonda> cóż, prawie każdy młody w pewnym momencie nasłucha się Korwina, i wierzy, że zmieni świat ;)
<Wizard> "zaufaj jakości, nasza biedronka!"
<julek> chetnie bym porozmawial ale nie mam sily na dyskusje, bo jestem podpity
<jacekowski> ide cos zjesc
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> http://w639.wrzuta.pl/audio/2i3onHKpZvF/piersi_-_impresje_nacjonalistycze
<Wizard> zaprawdę, to i sąsiad nasz jest potomkiem Abrahama?
<julek> jest tu ktos, kto nie wstydzi sie swojej religijnosci?
<Thorbjorn> ja się nie wstydzę
<Wizard> ja się nie wstydzę
<Wizard> parafrazując pewien film: ja nie jestem religijny! religijność zero!
<kklimonda> julek: jak jesteś podpity to już nie gadaj tyle ;)
<julek> Wizard: Króla Dawida (przodka Jezusa) tez bys wywalil? (zyd i pedal jednoczesnie)
<Wizard> jasne
<Wizard> co mnie obchodzi jakiś Król Dawid
<julek> hehe:)
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: ++
<Wizard> jakbym miał wyznawać jakąś religię, to bym wybrał któryś kult kargo
<Wizard> one są fajne :D
<julek> FSM
<Wizard> e tam
<Wizard> kulty kargo są jeszcze śmieszniejsze, za to są najzupełniej prawdziwe
<Wizard> :D
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: ty i tak jesteś żydo-masonem
<Wizard> jasne, mam na to 3 certyfikaty
<julek> hehe
<Wizard> dobra, pracowy lapek zubuntowiony
<Wizard> żaba działa, eclipse działa, intellij działa, vbox tyż
<Wizard> korporacyjny thunderptak też
<m477> kult cargo jest mniej szmieszny od chrzescijanizmu
<Skrzyp> Wizard, grzmotoptaka masz?
<Wizard> tak, m477, chrześcijanizmu
<Wizard> Skrzyp, domyślnie się instaluje z ubu
<Skrzyp> Wizard, aaa, to ja w plecy jestem
<Wizard> jakoś nie przebierałem w repo, tylko po prostu go zrobiłem
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: grzmocisz ptaka? ;D
<Wizard> przeprosiłem się z ubu w tym tygodniu
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, mam od tego ludzi
<m477> ?
<Wizard> m477, gałka muszkatołowa, czy wilczomlecz?
<Skrzyp> Wizard, recepta na odchudzanie systenu: java = openjdk, eclipse = vim/emacs/chgw, vbox = KVM, grzmotoptak = alpine/sylpheed
<m477> bc?
<Wizard> bc?
<gjm> bc?
<Wizard> Skrzyp, w życiu nie zamieniłbym eclipse na vima
<Wizard> mojej firmy nie stać na to
<m477> nie wiem o kiego ci chodzi
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> przeprosiłem się z ubuntu i nawet próbuję unity
<Wizard> powinienem założyc religię
<julek> vim nie zastapi eclipse;)
<gjm> Wizard: bieda
<julek> a claws-mail lepszy od sylpheed
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: odchudzanie systemu z funkcjonalności? ;)
<Wizard> :D
<kklimonda> (swoją drogą co do kvm to ostatnio spędziłem godzinę szukając błędu w swoim kodzie który w końcu udało mi się wyizolować do błędu w obsłusze usb w kvm)
<Thorbjorn> kklimonda: ona ma archa to się nie dziw.
<DaZ> e tam, vim jest fajny :f
<DaZ> zdecydujcie sie czy on, czy ona
<kklimonda> vim jest super
<DaZ> bo to tu sie co chwila zmienia <:
<kklimonda> ale nigdy bym go do programowania w Javie nie użył osobiście
<kklimonda> DaZ: a wystarczy szybkie /whois ;)
<DaZ> whois nigdy nie kłamie
<grek1> da sie jakos dublowac audio
<DaZ> lolco
<DaZ> ze przełączyć na mono, czy jak? >:
<grek1> mam xbmc na glosnikach w pokoju + mam tez wyjscie na tv do innego pokoju - dziala pieknie ale audio daje albo przez hdmi albo na karte audio
<grek1> xmc ma w opcjach wybor karty lub domyslne
<grek1> wiec po stronie systemu moze sie jakos da
<grek1> znalazlem jakis plugin multiroom audio ale kolesie poszli w jakies kosmiczne opcje - zeby strumieniowac audio do innych inteligentnych urzadzen a tu brakuje takiego prostego czegos no chyba ze ta sie to jakos prosto zrobic
<DaZ> może jakieś czary w asoundrc :x
<grek1> no wlasnie podejzewam ze ktos kto ma pojecie jak pulse dziala czy cos to jest w stanie to zdublowac teoretycznie proste
<grek1> uzwa ktos moze xbmc 11 beta ?
<grek1> nie wiem czy instaqlowac to czy poczekac az nie bedzie beta to ogolnie dziala w szczegolach troche by sie przydalo poprawic
<grek1> szkoda ze to  w pytonie ma pluginy napisal bym cos ale wolal bym w js
<grek1> ew php :)
<rafalmi> hej czy miał ktoś z was ze wstaniem systemu po instalacji sterownikow nvida (blackscreen) po wywolaniu nvidia-xconfig (generuje sie plik xorg.conf) i po reboocie mam czarny ekran i nic nie startuje
<rafalmi> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rafalmi> jaj
<rafalmi> jak usunalem plik zaczelo dzialac
<rafalmi> tylko ze po wywolaniu nvidia-settings
<rafalmi> wyskakuje mi okno You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<dweller> mmm, skąd sterowniki instalowałeś? :3
<andrzej__> witam
<rafalmi> zrobilem jak tutaj
<rafalmi> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/nvidia-optimus-pod-linuksem-vol-2/#more-8697
<andrzej__> mam prośbę. czy mógłby mi ktoś podpowiedzieć jak mogę uruchomić check.sh aby sprawdzić wersję FreeX-coś tam, aby zainstalować sterownik ATI? próbuję uruchomić go z konsoli, ale pisze że nie mam uprawnień czy coś podobnego
<dweller> rafalmi: daj sobie spokój z tym
<rafalmi> tzn ?
<Wizard> to znaczy użyj jockeya
<rafalmi> co to?
<Wizard> i ty, andrzej__, też
<Wizard> alt+f2, jockey
<dweller> rafalmi: optimus na linuksach nie działa
<andrzej__> ok
<dweller> a bumblebee nie rozwiązuje problemu
<Wizard> ma taką charakterystyczną ikonkę
<rafalmi> czyli co mam zrobic?
<dweller> uzywaj intela
<rafalmi> tzn jak wywolam to
<rafalmi> optirun glxspheres
<rafalmi> to widzi karte nvidii
<rafalmi> sudo lshw -c display
<Wizard> rafalmi, mi optimus działa, bez żadnych dodatkowych sterowników
<Wizard> bez akceleracji 3d również, ale to mi akurat zbędne
<rafalmi> Wizard: a co masz po wywolaniu nvidia-settings
<dweller> Wizard: nie działa
<rafalmi> zrzut ekranu
<rafalmi> po wywolaniu nvidia-settings
<rafalmi> Wizard: odbierz jak mozesz
<Wizard> rafalmi, nie używam sterowników od nvidii, nigdy tego nie robiłem i nie zamierzam
<rafalmi> ok tylko bez tego widzial mi surowa karte nvidia ktora zjadala mi baterie
<rafalmi> a teraz widac jak nie jest potrzebna to jej nie używa
<Wizard> dweller, mi działa, może sobie nawet chodzić na nv, zjadać baterię, mam to gdzieś
<rafalmi> no wlasnie straszanie zjada baterie
<Wizard> hmm
<rafalmi> bo chodza niepotrzebnie 2 karty
<Wizard> rafalmi, sprawdzę, czy to z nuwo, czy nv
<rafalmi> z tym optimusem to wylacza jak nie trzeba
<Wizard> a nie, nie sprawdzę, nie ten laptop
<dweller> Wizard: to znaczy że nie działa, działa tylko intel
<Wizard> ah
<rafalmi> no wlasnie jak jest optimus to dziala tylko intel
<rafalmi> jak wywolasz to optimus glx...
<rafalmi> to zobaczycie ze sa 2 widoczne
<dweller> deal with it
<rafalmi> sudo lshw -c display
<dweller> już ati lepiej działa pod linuksem jeżeli chodzi o dwie karty
<dweller> bo możesz sobie zmienić, tylko xorga restartujesz
<Wizard> cóż, dweller, mnie to rybcia
<dweller> mnie też
<rafalmi> ok dweller moge ci podeslac zrzut ekranu po wywolaniu nvidia-settings ?
<dweller> jak musisz ;f
<dweller> bumblebee jest straszne
<Wizard> co to jest bumblebee?
<rafalmi> czemu straszne?
<dweller> Wizard: nic
<dweller> rafalmi: przekombinowane, ale to raczej wina nvidii która w żaden sposób nie wspiera swojej technologii ;f
<Wizard> to zabrzmiało tak: o bogowie, nie chce mi się tłumaczyć
<Wizard> dweller, wspiera, na windowsie
<dweller> dupa a nie wspiera
<rafalmi> :(
<dweller> Wizard: Ciebie to rybka podobno
<Wizard> dweller, no mnie rybka, ważne, że w ogóle działa
<dweller> Wizard: nie, to intel działa ;f
<rafalmi> a jest jakis sposób żeby wogóle wylaczyc ta nvidie?
<dweller> optimus działa mniej więcej na zasadzie voodoo starego
 * Skrzyp szuka jakichś gier 2d, coby nie obciążały proca
<Wizard> no działa, dlatego wybierając notebooka - wziąłem intela
<Wizard> na bonus ma jeszcze wifi atherosa - żyć nie umierać ;P
<dweller> rafalmi: nie ładuj sterownika nvidii i nie powinno byc problemu
<dweller> albo zobacz bbswitch, ale to chyba tez nie działa :D
<rafalmi> co to bbswitch ?
<Wizard> no pewnie z tego bumblebee
<Wizard> voodoo!
<rafalmi> zaintsalowalem i-nex
<rafalmi> tam widzi tylko intela
<rafalmi> dweller: jak odpalic to bbswitch ?
<Wizard> działało wam kiedykolwiek ubuntu 1?
<Wizard> bo mam tam konto od 2009 roku i ani razu jeszcze nie udało mi się tam nic wrzucić :d
<Wizard> Błąd synchronizowania plików. (auth failed (AUTH_FAILED))
<kklimonda> Wizard: tak, mi działa całkiem stabilnie od roku
<Wizard> kiedy to wcale nie jest prawda
<Wizard> to samo hasło na one.ubuntu.com działa
<Wizard> :(
<kklimonda> Wizard: AUTH_FAILED oznacza, że nie masz poprawnego tokena
<kklimonda> Wizard: powinieneś na nogo skonfigurować
<Wizard> [mati@puderniczka ~]$ rm -r .config/ubuntuone/
<Wizard> tyle starczy?
<Wizard> nie :(
<kklimonda> seahorse -> passwords -> Ubuntu One
<Wizard> zobaczymy
<Wizard> nie pomyślałem, że to konika może używać
<Wizard> ciągle to samo :(
<kklimonda> to zajrzyj na #ubuntuone i zapytaj
<kklimonda> ew. w $HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<kklimonda> w credentials.log powinno być więcej
<Wizard> jea!
<Wizard> wygrałem
<Wizard> wypisałem się z free i zapisałem na now
<Wizard> działa, dzięki kklimonda chociaż za próbowanie
<DaZ> za bardzo gnomologiczne to wszystko >:
<Wizard> DaZ, ?
<DaZ> no te wszystkie ubuntuone, dropboksy i reszta
<DaZ> działa fajnie to tylko z jakimis nautilusami >:
<Wizard> dla mnie nie problem - używam nautilusa
<Wizard> kklimonda, a działa synchronizacja tomboya?
<kklimonda> Wizard: podejrzewam, że tak - działało ostatnio jak używałem
<Wizard> miło
 * Skrzyp 1st or sth
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-14
<sovtware> Jest jakiś program do prowadzenia audycji radiowych do nadawania nie słuchania coś w tym stylu jak na windows sam broadcaster potrzebuje coś takiego by było Łatwe oraz by działało proszę o pomoc
<sovtware> na wine nic mi nie działa z programów takich pokazuje mi błedy
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> Joł
<Thorbjorn> umi ktoś basza
<Thorbjorn> ?
<krogon> hej, zanotowaliście dzisiaj awarie az.pl ?
<krogon> nawet serwery NS nie działały i domeny nie były dostępne
<krogon> TTL miałem ustawiony na 1h
<mefisto> lekka przeglądarka? bo chrome zasobożerna..
<mefisto> jaką polecacie?
<TheNumb> mefisto: links, midori
<mefisto> danke
<piomic> regedarek: halo
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/2clfwa2 :D
<mefisto> pomocy, minitube mi wariuje, nie mogę nic oglądać
<dweller> flasha użyj
<mefisto> za bardzo zasobożerne.. a minitube działało normalnie a teraz nic..
<mefisto> czy ktoś się z tym spotkał?
<mefisto> błąð input_file: File not found: >file...
<karmelek> bawil sie ktos truecryptem?
<tajwanuser> cze
 * DaZ troche
<Voldenet> Ja się bawiłem
<qeqq> witam
<qeqq> Mam pytanko, czy ktoś mógłby może mi pomóc przy reinstalacji GRUB'a?
<Dreadlish> grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<qeqq> to wpisać i tyle 0_o?
<Dreadlish> no, a co myślałeś?
<Dreadlish> tzn. jak jestes w systemie
<qeqq> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/instalacji-debiana-posypal-sie-grub-t478505.html tutaj troche opisałem
<qeqq> zainstalowałem Debiana i error gruba
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> masz tam jakiś livecd?
<qeqq> tak
<qeqq> teraz jestem na livecd ubuntu
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> otwórz sobie ładnie terminal
<qeqq> ta
<qeqq> tak*
<Dreadlish> sudo -i
<qeqq> mam
<Dreadlish> teraz bardzo krótkie polecenie nr1
<qeqq> tzn. grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda to?
<Dreadlish> mkdir /chr && mount /dev/sda2 /chr && mount -t proc none /chr/proc && mount -o bind /dev /chr/dev && mount -t sysfs none /chr/sys
<Dreadlish> nie.
<qeqq> ok
<Dreadlish> to powyżej co teraz podałem
<Dreadlish> skopiuj wklej najlepiej
<qeqq> poszło
<Dreadlish> to teraz
<Dreadlish> chroot /chr /bin/bash
<Dreadlish> i
<Dreadlish> apt-get install --reinstall grub-common
<Dreadlish> update-grub
<Dreadlish> grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<qeqq> installation finished. no error reported
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to teraz
<Dreadlish> exit
<Dreadlish> umount /chr/* /chr
<Dreadlish> i zrestartuj
<qeqq> przy restartowaniu juz plytke wyjac i sprawdzis czy jest ok?
<Dreadlish> no
<qeqq> czy jeszcze jakies komendy
<qeqq> ok
<qeqq> zw
<termi> wszytkim ostatno widze grub siada :D
<Dreadlish> termi: jak nie potrafią to siada
<termi> ee tam nie potrafia
<termi> mi sie wybal po updejcie
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@kacer ~]$ pacman -Qi grub | grep Wersja
<Dreadlish> Wersja         : 0.97-21
<Dreadlish> u mnie działa ;D
<termi> no u mnie tez dziala :P
<Dreadlish> nie wiem co ludzie w tym grubie 2 widzą
<qeqq> dzieki, dziala ok
<Dreadlish> no
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: projekt który jest rozwijany ;)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: to czego się tak psuje? ;d
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: bo ludzie go psują? sam grub2 się nie psuje
<kklimonda> tzn. nie bardziej niż grub1 na przykład
<DaZ> rowijany jest pase
<DaZ> pierwszy dalej działa <:
<kklimonda> oj działa
<kklimonda> większość dystrybucji ma nałożone tyle patchy na gruba1, że wygląda jak potwór frankensteina ;)
<dweller> grub2 się psuje od tego całego lipnego oskryptowania które domyślnie pakują wszystkie dystrybucje
<dweller> ale to samo było z grubem zwykłym
<dweller> ręczne tworzenie wpisów może nikogo nie zachęca, ale działa
<dweller> zawsze
<kklimonda> sposób generacji grub.cfg jest znacznie przyjemniejszy dla dystrybucji
<kklimonda> aktualizacja menu.lst to był koszmar
<Dreadlish> co?
<Dreadlish> powtórz to jeszcze raz to cię wyśmieje
<dweller> Dreadlish: taka prawda
<Dreadlish> koszmar dowalić 3 linijki?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: aktualizacja menu.lst z poziomu skryptów systemowych (na przykład przy aktualizacji kernela) była dużo bardziej niewygodna i ryzykowna
<Dreadlish> no tak.
<dweller> no o tym mówimy
<dweller> to co się plujesz ;f
<Dreadlish> jak o tym mówimy to sorry
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: no ale o czym mamy mówić? O tym, że admin ręcznie zawsze da radę?
<Dreadlish> dobra już się zamykam
<Dreadlish> żyje w epoce kamienia łupanego
<Dreadlish> używając gruba 0.97
<Dreadlish> i archa który jest bardziej z epoki kamienia łupanego niż debian stable
<dweller> ale z innego powodu ;f
<Dreadlish> uwaga, zaraz coś spieprze
<Dreadlish> odziwo działa
<qeqqq> Dreadlish mam jeszcze prośbę do Ciebie
<qeqqq> jak mam dodać XP do menu gruba?
<Dreadlish> /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Dreadlish> na samym końcu sobie dopisz
<kklimonda> os-prober powinien go wykryć, jak nie wykrywa to zgłosić buga i zrobić jak Dreadlishpisze
<Dreadlish> menu_entry 'Windows" {
<Dreadlish> set root=(hd0,msdos0)
<Dreadlish> chainloader +1
<Dreadlish> }
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> (hd0,msdos1)
<Dreadlish> liczy partycje od 1 :D
<qeqqq> ale jak wpisuje gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom to puste sie pojawia
<Dreadlish> a masz coś /etc/grub.d ?
<qeqqq> 20_memtest86+
<Dreadlish> tylko?
<qeqqq> tak
<Dreadlish> to coś jest do dupy
<kklimonda> bo nie używa gruba2
<qeqqq> ale tak mi dziala tylko jest sam debian w menu
<qeqqq> jest chyba grub1.9X
<kklimonda> 20_memtest86+ jest z innej paczki niż reszta
<Dreadlish> w każdym debianie teraz jest grub2
<Dreadlish> nawet w stablu
<Dreadlish> 1.9 to jest grub 2
<qeqqq> juz nie mam nerwow.. po co mi ten debian byl potrzebny...
<qeqqq> ja to nie wiem, noob jestem
<Dreadlish> kernel 3.2.6 (me gusta)
<qeqqq> i jeszcze mi sie cos zrabalo bo na debianie zainstalowalem xorg, potem xfce i przy ekranie logowania nie wykrywa klawiatury i myszy, da sie go jakos urychomic bez srodowiska graficznego? sama konsole
<kklimonda> odpal w single user mode
<Dreadlish> ktoś zapomniał o mouse i kdb
<Dreadlish> kbd*
<qeqqq> dobra sprobuje cos z ta klawiatura i myszka
<qeqqq> moge jeszcze tu wam glowe zawrocic pare razy ;d
<kklimonda> ew. po prostu zainstaluj Ubuntu i będzie działać ;)
<Thorbjorn> kklimonda: ++
<tajwanuser> powinien byc jakis bot, ktory wylapuje ludziom ++ i zapisuje do bazy
<Dreadlish> nie
<tajwanuser> a pozniej tworzy tabelke i wyswietla ilosc ++
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> `stats
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: I have 14 registered users with 16 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 0 admins.
<Dreadlish> `top10
<Dreadlish> `help
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Dreadlish> `help *
<Dreadlish> `rank
<Dreadlish> czy coś?
<Dreadlish> `g l
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: LaTeX – A document preparation system: <http://www.latex-project.org/>
<Dreadlish> o!
<tajwanuser> :P
<Dreadlish> chyba wyłączył tą karme
<Dreadlish> (i dobrze)
<gjm> bry
<Thorbjorn> gjm: cześć
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> lol
<tajwanuser> nic
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> aleś zakręcony
<karmelek> wujek: witam kolege z wydzialu :P
<ntat> Cześć
<qermit> siema
<gjm> sie ma, sie nie ma
<bazant2> jak się nie ma co się pragnie to się kradnie co popadnie:P
<ntat> Znacie, jakiś sposób "wydobycia" dźwięku z flasha?:) Przyjechał do mnie siostrzeniec i potrzebuję jakichś audiobajek:) Znalazłem fajne na http://www.waszebajki.pl/ ale tam wszystko we flashu a nic flashowego w cachu Firefoxa nie mogę znaleźć
<ntat> :]
<DaZ> bo flasz sie jakos dziwnie keszuje teraz
<dweller> ntat: a w .adobe/?
<ntat> Nie ma niczego z końcówką swf
<dweller> ale to mp3 są
<dweller> chyba że to nie było audio
<ntat> No właśnie audio ale w swf
<dweller> poszukaj mp3 w cache firefoksa i adobe
<ntat> Nie ma, już szukałem
<elwin013> Dobry wieczór :D
<DaZ> ntat: www.waszebajki.pl/mp3.xml
<DaZ> taki jestem haker :f
<Anonimm9> Dobry wieczór. Czy mógłby ktoś mi tutaj wysłać set build command w przypadku kompilacji g++ w geany?
<ntat> DaZ jesteś wielki:)
<DaZ> nie, słuchamy bajki
<DaZ> cicho bądź
<ntat> Dzięki:D
<DaZ> prosz.
<qermit> DaZ: bue na i królu bólu
<qermit> nie ma*
<qermit> nie ma o królu bólu
<ntat> DaZ, jak to zrobiłeś?
<ntat> :)
<DaZ> emacsem przez sendmail
<DaZ> flasm :f
<ntat> Pięknie, już się ściągają:)
<Anonimm91> Odpowiedział ktoś?
<ntat> Dlaczego wget http://www.waszebajki.pl/mp3/*.mp3 nie chce ściągać plików
<ntat> ?
<Voldenet> ...
<ntat> Jak się wejdzie np elinks http://www.waszebajki.pl/mp3/ to widać te pliki
<Voldenet> ...
<Voldenet> powiedz, ze to trolling
<Voldenet> niech to będzie trolling, błagam
<Voldenet> ;_;
<widmo> ntat: musisz regexpa napisac
<Voldenet> a jak wpiszesz http://www.wp.pl/*jpg
<widmo> ale takiego porządnego
<Voldenet> to czemu nie ściąga obrazków?
<Voldenet> podobne pytanie
<elwin013> Voldenet! ODDYCHAJ, spokojnie
<elwin013> :D
<ntat> Voldenet, grzecznie powiem, spi*rdalaj
<ntat> I nie wcinaj się, jak dorośli rozmawiają
<elwin013> Ale dorośli powinni pokazywać dzieciom jak się zachowywać. :D
<Voldenet> ntat: wget -i lista lepsze
<ntat> Już mam, poradziłem sobie ręcznie:)
<elwin013> W sumie, nie wystarczyłoby rzucić prostego grepa po kodzie html?
<Wilczek> 20:34:25 < ntat> Już mam, poradziłem sobie ręcznie:)
 * Wilczek nie zagląda więcej na ten kanał O.O
<Voldenet> perl -MLWP::Simple -e 'getstore "http://www.waszebajki.pl/mp3/".$_,$_ for (get"http://www.waszebajki.pl/mp3/")=~/href="(.*?\.mp3)"/g'
<Voldenet> nigga pl0x
<Voldenet> ale zabawna zabawa z kombinacjami jest zabawna
<ntat> Głodnemu chleb na myśli
<ntat> a raczej ciągnie wilka do lasu;)
<elwin013> Voldenet++
<DaZ> dunno, opera umie coś takiego sciagnac luzem :f
<Voldenet> parsowanie linków to sztuka tak stara, da się to zrobić na 10000 sposobów
<elwin013> A pojawi się ktoś i zrobi to na 10000+1 sposób
<Voldenet> no wiesz, jest tyle cywilizowanych sposobów
<Voldenet> bo ten z regexpami to troszkę taki... niecywilizowany :D
<Voldenet> perl -MpQuery -e 'pQuery("http://www.waszebajki.pl/mp3/")->find('a')->each(sub{ print "http://www.waszebajki.pl/mp3/".$_->getAttribute(href);});'
<Voldenet> kolejny, nawet nie sprawdzam, ale nie widzę powodu, dla którego miałby nie działać
<Voldenet> pewnie jest moduł do ściągania plików z listingów jakiś, dunno
<Voldenet> umm... oczywiście out z tego trzeba rzucić wgetowi
<Voldenet> a propos, wget jest przestarzałym gównem, jeśli chodzi o ściąganie
<elwin013> Ale działa
<Voldenet> fakt
<Voldenet> szkoda, że nie potrafi w kilku częściach wget
<tajwanuser> da rade skonfigurowac polaczenie sieciowe w ubu tak aby probowalo sie polaczyc co jakis czas, jak jest offline?
<Voldenet> umm... ogólnie to się da, ale czy ubuntu ma taki mechanizm wbudowany...
<tajwanuser> jest do tego jakas apka?
<Voldenet> to da się prostym skryptem zrobić
<Voldenet> bashowym
<Voldenet> robisz funkcje checkconnection i connect
<tajwanuser> heh
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> w sumie
<Voldenet> i tyle
<Voldenet> connect to już iwconfig, ifconfig albo czego tam używasz
<tajwanuser> trza w koncu cos zaprogramowac w bashu
<tajwanuser> i od razu praktyczne
<tajwanuser> ;)
<Voldenet> a checkconnection to ping, output w z iwconfig, ifconfig, albo co tam chcesz :P
<tajwanuser> jeszcze ogarnalbym sobie uget - czasami jak mi rozlaczy neta, a uget probuje pobierac dalej(urwany plik), to zamiast wywalic info, ze nie ma netu
<tajwanuser> probuje sciagac i po chwili oznajmia, ze skonczyl
<tajwanuser> :P
<Voldenet> takie robocopy, tak?
<tajwanuser> mowisz o tej windowsowskiej apce? nie znam
<ntat> Dobra Panowie, dziękuję za pomoc i dobrej nocy
<tajwanuser> zycie byloby proste, gdybym nie mial neostrady zrywajacej co 800mb downloadu
<Dreadlish> to masz ruską neostradę
<tajwanuser> nie zawsze tak bylo
<Dreadlish> u mnie dawno nie rozłączyło
<tajwanuser> ja zostawiam kompa na noc, rano przychodze z nadzieja na sciegniete pliki
<tajwanuser> a tu brak polaczenia
<tajwanuser> wystarczy polaczyc i smiga idealnie
<tajwanuser> tylko w nocy sie rozlaczylo i cale pobieranie... sie skonczylo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: coś jest nie tak, mam dostęp przez browser, ale svn daje access forbidden
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w access jest rw na wszystkich, w auth dałem jak trzeba i nic
<szkodnik> hello
<naster> hi
<BlessJah> szkodnik: cześć
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie masz dostępu do logów?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: no nie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: zły admin ;)
<kklimonda> nawet nie daje  sposobu by wiedzieć co się psuje ;)
<BlessJah> zasadniczo to założenie jest takie, że się nie psuje
<tajwanuser> a MS chcial stworzyc dobry system
<tajwanuser> :D
<BlessJah> no chciał
<kklimonda> BlessJah: lubię takie założenia ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie mam logów, więc mogę powiedzieć "napraw"
<kklimonda> hehe
<kklimonda> z drugiej strony nie masz svn już od paru dni ;)
<BlessJah> wcześniej też nie miałem
<kklimonda> ale wtedy nie był ci potrzebny
<BlessJah> na gwałt jeszcze nie potrzebuję
<BlessJah> zresztą, na informatyce, to nawet czego gwałcić za bardzo nie ma :>
<Pechowiec_> i/
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jakiś hosting git albo svn, do czasu kiedy toto naprawię, możesz polecić? prywatne repo, za darmo
<Pechowiec_> o/
<Pechowiec_> jest ktoś z PWr
<Pechowiec_> ?
<BlessJah> Pechowiec_: to zależy
<BlessJah> Pechowiec_: o co chodzi?
<Pechowiec_> BlessJah: interesuje mnie plan zajeć 1 roku WiZ kierunku informatyka i jak to tam generalnie wygląda? jesli chodzi o plan
<Pechowiec_> czy sa duze okienka czy w miare zwarty itd
<BlessJah> plan sam sobie układasz
<Pechowiec_> ooo :)
<Pechowiec_> w jaki sposob?
<BlessJah> masz siatke grup dla danego kierunku i zapisujesz się do grup
<kklimonda> BlessJah: bitbucket (mercurial, podobny do gita) daje prywatne repozytoria z dostępem dla 5 osób afai
<kklimonda> afair
<kklimonda> nei za bardzo się orientuję, bo sam hostuję swoje repozytoria gita
<Pechowiec_> BlessJah: kilka narzuconych do wyboru. dobrze rozumiem?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> co za dużo to nie zdrowo, git, svn, bzr i jeszcze mercurial?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no, każdy z nich warto liznąć
<BlessJah> Pechowiec_: www.wiz.pwr.wroc.pl tam szukaj planów
<kklimonda> nigdy nie wiadomo z czym będziesz pracował :)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: liznąć tak, ale najpierw lepiej coś poznać dobrze
<Pechowiec_> BlessJah: pisze ze na edukacja.cl jakies
<BlessJah> do edukacji nie masz dojścia
<BlessJah> popytaj na polwro.pl
<Pechowiec_> BlessJah: a ty z pwr?
<BlessJah> irssi czymś sypie?
<BlessJah> Pechowiec_: to zależy
<BlessJah> czemu akurat wiz?
<Pechowiec_> BlessJah: czemu nie?
<Pechowiec_> w11 zostaje i w4
<Pechowiec_> jesli mowa o infie
<BlessJah> tak pytam, inf jest też na weka i ppt
<Pechowiec_> z tego co mi wiadomo: ppt -> bardzo duzo maty, i chyba 7 jezykow sie ucza, w4- nacisk na sprzet a to mnie nie kreci
<BlessJah> http://www.wiz.pwr.wroc.pl/studiuj_informatyke.dhtml
<BlessJah> gdzieś tam powinna być siatka godzinowa z przedmiotami dla każdej specjalizacji
<BlessJah> http://weka.pwr.wroc.pl/informatyka,41.dhtml
<mateusz> siema
<mateusz> halo jest tam kto? :D
<BlessJah> mateusz: tak, ktoś jest
<mateusz> aha spoko, dzięki
<mateusz> bo coś tak cicho było, zawsze na ircu jest większe zamieszanie
<mateusz> tzn. może na innych kanałach
<BlessJah> mateusz: wykorzystałeś limit darmowych pytań, na każde następne pytanie odpowiemy po przedstawieniu kodu, który otrzymasz po wysłaniu sms o treści POMOC na numer 7321 (koszt 1PLN + VAT)
<BlessJah> Pechowiec_: http://www.wiz.pwr.wroc.pl/1070812.xml?vm=1&sid=1 tutaj są przedmioty
<BlessJah> Pechowiec_: matura w tym roku?
<Pechowiec_> BlessJah: niestety
<BlessJah> czemu niestety? masz wątpliwości czy zdasz?
<Pechowiec_> na ile zdam
<Pechowiec_> o mate sie nie martwie
<Pechowiec_> gorzej z fiz
<Pechowiec_> duzo do powtórki zostało
<Pechowiec_> a czas ucieka
<Pechowiec_> i zadaja duperele
<Pechowiec_> z przedmiotow typu niemiecki,,,
<BlessJah> a na ile liczysz?
<BlessJah> sprawdzałeś przeliczniki?
<Pechowiec_> BlessJah: R *2,5
<Pechowiec_> a na ile licze ciezko powiedziec
<Pechowiec_> zalezy od zestawu jaki trafi
<BlessJah> z takim podejściem, rzeczywiście możesz miec problemy
<Pechowiec_> czemu?
<Pechowiec_> musze przysiasc troche i bedzie git
<uh4> no dobra, zniknal mi ten pasek ala start jak w windows
<uh4> jak go uruchomic
<uh4> ?
<Pechowiec_> kde?
<uh4> gnome
<uh4> to unity chyba sie nazywa
<Pechowiec_> juz nie nautils?
<uh4> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSSEp8szEik7nrmKILp8ARn4PFGqqwsLOHdMDZ_hYiGT9O0wEFDuw
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6nvt2hg> (at t1.gstatic.com)
<uh4> ten pasek mi sie niee wyswietla
<szkodnik> umm
<szkodnik> wtf? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1hLtFn4CLU&feature=g-all-u&context=G2b7ea23FAAAAAAAAAAA
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8yk5gcu> (at www.youtube.com)
<uh4> "unity-panel-service: process not found".
<uh4> o co chodzi
<szkodnik> aresztowai putina?
<BlessJah> szkodnik: z kiedy to wideo?
<BlessJah> Wizard: ty gawarit pa russki
<szkodnik> BlessJah: nie wiem wlasnie :D
<BlessJah> komentarze do 15 minut
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> godzine temu jak nie lepiej, nie chce mi sie skakac
<szkodnik> prawde powiedziawszy, to po prostu nie mam zielonego pojecia, co oni tam mowia
<szkodnik> i dlatego ciezko mi stwierdzic, czy to prawda:P
<uh4> jak wylogowac urzytkownika z konta root w konsoli
<BlessJah> bbc nic nie wie, cnn milczy, tvn24 sieje propagandę
<szkodnik> jaka propagande?
<BlessJah> uh4: CTRL+D
<szkodnik> cos nowego, czy staly shit?:D
<uh4> BlessJah: ale ja chce mu Xy zamknac
<BlessJah> szkodnik: no że euro się uda, i tak dalej i tak dalej
<BlessJah> uh4: jest tylko jeden user? daj /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<szkodnik> czyli staly szum dezinformacyjny ;)
<szkodnik> BlessJah: ja bym tvn nie ufala, wlace sobie cv
<szkodnik> cnn
<BlessJah> szkodnik: w dzisiejszym metrze też nic nie pisali, więc jakiś fejk, albo stary materiał z klonem czy sobotórem
<BlessJah> cnn i bbc sprawdzałem
 * Pechowiec_ idzie spac
<Pechowiec_> dobranoc
<BlessJah> ap może
<BlessJah> nie ogarniam strony AP
<BlessJah> na wikipedii nic nie ma o aresztowaniu, to przesądza sprawę
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> szkodnik: wpisz w google frazę putin arrested
<uh4> BlessJah: ubuntu 2d dziala ale przy normalnym uruchomieniu znika mi unity
<uh4> BlessJah: i nie wiem co dalej i jak je uruchomic
<BlessJah> uh4: ja też nie, mam archa
<uh4> BlessJah: aha
<szkodnik> BlessJah: no wszedzie twierdfza, ze to fake ;)
<uh4> szkodnik: to nie putin
<BlessJah> szkodnik: u mnie pierwszy wynik to zatrzymanie 15 demonstrantów, drugi to jakies godlikeproductions
<szkodnik> ahm
<szkodnik> moj gugiel oszukuje, wiec go nie pytam
<BlessJah> szkodnik: próbujemy?
<szkodnik> cos mus ie zrobilo i sprofilowal sie pod moja prace ;)
<BlessJah> napisać do tvn wyborczej i wp, że putina aresztowali
<szkodnik> BlessJah: nie mam czasu na takie pierdoly :P
<BlessJah> pracujesz w ambasadzie i wyciagasz protestantow z polskimi paszportami z wiezien?
<szkodnik> hahahaha
<szkodnik> BlessJah: nie, pracuje w agencji infromacyjnej i zajmuje sie informacja rynkowa i moj gugil wyrzuca mi w pierwszej kolejnosci wyniki zwiazane z moja praca, bo tego najczesciej szukam ;)
<szkodnik> i czesto nawet przy szukaniu jakichs pierdol dostaje wyniki np o czilijskich bankach :D
<BlessJah> szkodnik: duckduckgo FTW!
<szkodnik> dzisiaj szukalam przepisu na paelle i dostalam w pierwszej kolejnosci wyniki dotyczace raportu finansowego najwiekszej firmy, ktora produkuje paczkowana paelle :D
<BlessJah> duckduckgo
<uh4> ten ubuntu 11.10 to jakis nieudany
<uh4> nie wiadomo jak zrestartowac Xy, compiz siê posytal a razem z nim unity... o dziwo Unity 2D dziala bez problemu
<uh4> Jest ktos kto mi wytlumaczy czym sie rozni unity* od unity2d*
<jacekowski> BlessJah: cos zle robisz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to już wiem, nie przybliża mnie to niestety do rozwiązania
<BlessJah> w przeglądarce działa, w terminalu nie
<jacekowski> pokaz jaka komende uzywasz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dużo czasu i środków potrzeba by było na postawienie gita?
<jacekowski> no dosyc
<BlessJah> svn import -m 'init' ./ https://bsvn.jacekowski.org/ --username blessjah --password XXX
<BlessJah> próbowałem też z końcówkami /test/ /test/trunk i wiele innych
<jacekowski> musisz koncowke test
<BlessJah> no muszę
<jacekowski> nie wiem teraz
<jacekowski> hmm
<BlessJah> w access jest [/] * = rw, w svnserve.conf anon-access jest write
<jacekowski> pod wplywem jestem i nie trafiam w te klawisze
<jacekowski> [Wed Feb 15 00:52:05 2012] [error] [client 2001:41d0:2:1151::2] client denied by server configuration: /home/blessjah/public_html/test
<jacekowski> takie cos mam
<jacekowski> ale hmmmmmmm
<jacekowski> sobota
<jacekowski> teraz nie da rady
<BlessJah> jacekowski: poczekaj
<jacekowski> przypomnij sie z rana
<jacekowski> to bede mial czas
<BlessJah> http://pastebin.com/wQETQ4M1
<BlessJah> 10 linia
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia
<BlessJah> zrobiłem symlinka
<BlessJah> badabum: svn: Repository moved permanently to 'https://bsvn.jacekowski.org/test/'; please relocate
<BlessJah> natomiast skopiowanie nie pomogło
<BlessJah> jacekowski: przypomnę się w okolicach soboty, na razie na jakimś gitbucketcie to wrzucę
<jacekowski> wiesz ze mozesz sobie odpolic co chcesz na fcgi
<BlessJah> i tak muszę zacząć od szkolenia siebie i drużyny w svn
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> później, bo ja też jestem już wykończony
<BlessJah> bbl
<jacekowski> a to tylko jedno repozytorium ci trzeba?
<jacekowski> czy wiecej?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-15
<uh> co do putina
<uh> www.tvn24.pl/-1,1734902,0,1,Putin-aresztowany-na-ulicach-zamieszki.html
<Ozil1> link nie dizała 404
<uh> juz go zgubilem :P
<supermegazord> siema
<supermegazord> Received: from apache by erko.pl with local (Exim 4.67)
<supermegazord> orientuje się ktoś co oznacza dokładnie ten wpis w nagłówku maila
<Szatan> ble
<Szatan> supermegazord: alive?
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> o/
<Wizard> cześć
<DaZ> hej misiaczki
<mati75> no nie mogę
<mati75> najpierw była żnaet kateta
<mati75> a teraz reklamują tabletki dopochwowe
<Thorbjorn> mati75: co to za tabletki?
<mati75> Thorbjorn: a cholera go wie
<mati75> pewnie, żeby rybą nie jebało
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> Czopki Winterfresh
<mati75> do-w-cipne tabletki
<Thorbjorn> Mam pół litra tequili i nikt nie chce się ze mną napić.
<Thorbjorn> Gdzie się podziali tamci studenci.
<mati75> do 15 pracuje, potem jeszcze trzeba na uczelnie zasuwać, więc ja odpadam :0
<mati75> :)*
<Thorbjorn> ;-(
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, ja przez przypadek dostałem L4, kuruję się nalewką od teściowej
<Wizard> tequilę też mam ;)
<Thorbjorn> ale wpadłem na genialny pomysl.
<Thorbjorn> Pójdę ją chlapnąć z moją niedoszłą teściową.
<mati75> idealne na zimowe wieczory
<mati75> http://omniserver.pl/4ddd5/kompy/HTPC1/wc/lianwc4.jpg
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: ostatnio się z nią spiłem to blot odprawialiśmy xD
<Wizard> uh
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: nieszczęśliwa kobieta.
<Wizard> no jak ma ciebie za zięcia :D
<Thorbjorn> Nie ma.
<Thorbjorn> Jej córka jest z gościem, który złamał sobie rękę waląc konia.
<Thorbjorn> I to nie jest żart.
<Wizard> zaraz.. twoja teściowa, jej córka jest z gościem
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, jak ty to zrobiłeś?!
<DaZ> niedoszła
<DaZ> :f
<Thorbjorn> No ;p
<Thorbjorn> pisałem, ale ty już pijany jesteś świntuchu xD
<DaZ> iksde
<Wizard> niedoszła, to znaczy jeszcze nie, ale może
<Wizard> czy może ja coś mylę?
<Thorbjorn> Już nie chce.
<Thorbjorn> Była niedoszła.
<Wizard> ah, wybacz
<Wizard> L4, lekarz kazał się leczyć
<Wizard> no to się lecze
<Wizard> ę
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: najśmieszniejsze jest to, że kolo opisał tę sytuację w zeznaniu do PZU, żeby odszkodowanie dostać.
<Thorbjorn> Całe Opole się z tego ciula śmiało.
<mati75> "złamałem sobie rękę robiąc robótki ręczne"
<Wizard> *jak* to jest możliwe?
<mati75> "jakie robótki ręczne?" "no wie pani" "nie wiem" "marszczyłem freda" "nie znam żadnego freda"
<Thorbjorn> Coś takiego: "Podczas masturbacji do mojego pokoju weszła moja matka(Imię Nazwisko) ja chcąc uniknąć wstydu podczas chowania mojego przyrodzenia spowrotem w spodnie wywróciłem się wrac z fotelem obrotowym uderzając ręką w kant biurka by chwilę później fotel obrotowy wraz ze mną przygniótł mi tę rękę... coś tam dalej"
<Wizard> no dobrze, ale wciąż nie jestem sobie w stanie tego wyobrazić
<Wizard> że z łóżka piętrowego spadł, czy z drabiny?
<Thorbjorn> przygniótł sobie rękę fotelem
<mati75> ile on ma lat?
<Thorbjorn> i sobie ja jakoś połamał.
<Thorbjorn> 16
<Thorbjorn> Moja eks ma 19 w tym roku
<mati75> z nim chodzi?
<Wizard> z takim szczylem?
<Wizard> co prawda moja żona jest też starsza ode mnie, ale o 7 dni
<Wizard> a nie 3 lata
<mati75> to jakaś desperatka
<Wizard> mati75, moja na pewno
<Wizard> :D
<mati75> ja się ostatnio za 4 lata *młodszą* brałem
<Wizard> Thorbjorna też, najpierw z nim, teraz z kolesiem, co sobie złamał rękę podczas masturbacji
<mati75> Wizard: tydzień to żadna różnica
<Thorbjorn> mati75: ja byłem z kobietą 10 lat starszą ;D
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: ssij jajca.
<mati75> Thorbjorn: w moim przypadku 10 lat starsze tym by były takie milf
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, to była taka koło 30?
<Thorbjorn> mati75: miałem 18 ona 28 xD i 12 letnią córkę.
<Wizard> ale patologia
<Thorbjorn> i męża ;p
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: jak się pokapowałem to sobie darowałem
<Wizard> złamałeś jej serce
<Thorbjorn> ale w łóżka ja pierdziele, ogień.
<Thorbjorn> łóżku
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> heh
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: Niet. Bo to zła kobieta była.
<Ozil1> Wizard: chętny na kupno raspbery pi w sprzedaży od 20 lutego ?
<Thorbjorn> To co ona robiła jakieś 2 miesiące po tym jak zerwaliśmy...
<Wizard> Ozil1, nie
<mati75> Ozil1: za $35?
<Ozil1> tak tego za 35$
<Ozil1> kupuje bo mam znajomą w angli i mi zamówi
<Wizard> mam pandaboard
<mati75> Ozil1: my robimy grupowe zamówienie
<Ozil1> no a kto to kupuje ?
<Ozil1> ja sam biore 5 sztuk
<Thorbjorn> a co to jest?
<mati75> też z 5 sztuk wyjdzie
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, taki malusi komputerek
<mati75> Ozil1: paru gości z irc, ale my jesteśmy z jednego miasta
<mati75> więc tyle dobrze
<Ozil1> Wizard ile płaciłeś za panda board ?
<Thorbjorn> On nie mażadneg opakowania, nie?
<Thorbjorn> nie ma żadnego* Obudowy
<Ozil1> za sobie zostawie ze 2 sztuki a reszte z zyskiem schandluje na allegro
<Thorbjorn> jakie to ma zastosowanie?
<Ozil1> wszelakie
<mati75> chce ktoś hp t20 kupić?
<Wizard> Ozil1, ~450zł
<Ozil1> to nie to biore raspberry
<Wizard> ale czekałem 2 miesiące
<Wizard> i zamówienie ze stanów szło
<mati75> Wizard: długo, raz mi się zdarzyło, że paczka ze stanów w ciągu 1 dnia przyszła
<Thorbjorn> Jak ma toś dysk taki  20 -40 Gb to kupie
<Ozil1> mam są tylko karty edhc
<Ozil1> ysk zew na eub
<Ozil1> dysk^
<Ozil1> usb^
<Thorbjorn> Nie kminie.
<Thorbjorn> Masz dysk zewnętrzny na usb takiej pojemności/
<Wizard> mati75, nie mieli na magazynie już, czekali na dostawę z fabryki
<mati75> Wizard: pewnie z chin
<Wizard> oczywiście
<Wizard> :D
<mati75> no to nic dziwnego
<mati75> zółtki wysyłają morskie tylko
<Wizard> heh
<Ozil1> system instalujesz na karcie sdhc np 16 gb
<Ozil1> a jezeli potrzebujesz magazyn danych to podpinasz dysk usb 2.5" przez aktywny hum lub 3.5" bez huba usb aktywny hub usbe to taki z zasilaczem
<Ozil1> możesz na tym raspbery pi zainstalować każdego linuxa ktury ma port na erm
<Ozil1> np ubuntu debian
<Ozil1> cyba arch
<mati75> który*
<Wizard> albo androida
<Ozil1> wsumie dokupić dotykowy lcd i można złorzyć samemu tablet
<mati75> nie ma dotyków pod hdmi
<mati75> i musisz mieć jeszcze sterowanie
<Ozil1> a pod co sa ?
<Wizard> Ozil1, do pandy?
<Wizard> są nawet dedykowane
<dweller> są
<Wizard> tylko trzeba umieć lutować
<Ozil1> to nie problem
<dweller> Wizard: a panda nie ma przypadkiem jak arduino złącz?
<dweller> że plate po prostu wtykasz w piny
<Wizard> ma jakieś
<Ozil1> Wizard: a ty do czego urzywasz tej pandy ?
<Wizard> obecnie do niczego
<Ozil1> to weś mi odsprzedaj
<dweller> jako torrentboxa
<dweller> weź
<Wizard> Ozil1, zobaczę
<Ozil1> a masz coś do niej np zasilacz z czego to się zasila ?
<Ozil1> bo raspbery pi to można zasilać z usb innego kompa np
<Wizard> nie mam zasilacza, mam pożyczony od kolegi
<Ozil1> spoko
<mati75> Ozil1: robisz z ładowarki do telefonu
<Ozil1> jak to mewnie potrzezbuje dc
<Ozil1> a nie impulsowej
<Ozil1> dc prąd stały
<Wizard> ładowarka też prąd stały
<Ozil1> impulsowa ?
<Wizard> no jak baterię zmiennym ładować? :D
<Wizard> bez sensu :D
<Ozil1> to sobie weś miernik do łapki i zobacz
<Ozil1> stały ale nie ciągły
<Wizard> nie chce mi się miernika wyciągać :)
<Wizard> żona go gdzieś zakopała, jako "rzecz ostatnie przydatności"
<Ozil1> to wizard zastanów się za ile możesz mi sprzedać te pandę
<Wizard> zobaczę, cz to w ogóle działa
<Wizard> ale to potem, bo chory jestem
<Wizard> tymczasem zbieram się do wyrka
<Wizard> do potem ;)
<Ozil1> ja też chory ide na film
<omeg_> hej mial ktos z was moze problem ze sterownikami nvidia na laptopie (który ma tez zintegrowana grafike Intela)
<omeg_> po instalacji sterownikow (nvidia-current nvidia-settings itp)
<omeg_> po wywolaniu
<omeg_> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<inzaghi89> spróbuj wyłączyć w biosie jeśli jest taka opcja zintegrowaną kartę
<omeg_> a zakladajac ze bede jej uzywal
<inzaghi89> omeg_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/15694/how-do-i-disable-intel-graphics-in-a-hybrid-graphics-setup
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/78xugs3> (at askubuntu.com)
<omeg_> sudo nvidia-xconfig robi xorg.conf w /etc/X11 i nie wstaje mi  system tylko czarny ekran
<omeg_> wszystko jest ok jak usuwam ten plik
<inzaghi89> jak xorga usuwasz?
<omeg_> poza tym nie widzi mi nic w gtk-jockej
<omeg_> w sumie to nic  nie zmienialem z xorg
<omeg_> jest pewnie taki jak na ubuntu 11.10
<omeg_> bo taki mam system
<inzaghi89> no on sobie generuje xorga sam
<omeg_> tak tylko potem reboocie mam blackscreen
<inzaghi89> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/disable-integrated-graphics-before-new-card-install-513665/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3tpz3p3> (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<omeg_> chcialem to zrobic bo jak wywoluje nvidia-settings wyswietla mi komunikat ze X nie skonfigurowane
<inzaghi89> nawet tutaj w biosie zalecają wyłączenie
<omeg_> wyłączenie karty Nvidii ?
<inzaghi89> nie, zintegrowaną :)
<inzaghi89> tylko nie wiem jak w laptopach jest to zorganizowane, nie widzialem tego na oczy
<omeg_> wolalbym miec obie
<inzaghi89> ale po co Ci dwie
<omeg_> zainstalowelm tego bumblee i widzi optimusa
<omeg_> tzn dzieku temu optimusowi dziala i tak tylko zintegorwana
<inzaghi89> skoro masz lepszą zewnętrzną nvidii, to po co druga ma być włączona
<omeg_> no ok tylko ze nie wiem czy ta nvidia jest do konca dobrze skonfigurowana
<omeg_> jak robi xorg.conf to system nie wstaje
<inzaghi89> system wstaje, tylko iksy pewno nie;p
<inzaghi89> nie widzisz nic
<omeg_> fakt
<omeg_> czarny ekran
<inzaghi89> no :)
<omeg_> wiec nie wiem jak zrobic zeby nvidia i X pasowaly do siebie
<omeg_> poza tym ten gtk-jockey nie pokazuje nic tak jakby nie widzial sterownikow nvidia
<omeg_> ogolnie zrobilem jak tutaj
<omeg_> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/nvidia-optimus-pod-linuksem-vol-2/#more-8697
<omeg_> i wyglada ze dziala
<omeg_> tzn jak wywouje to demo
<omeg_> optirun glxspheres
<omeg_> to wybiera nvdie tez
<omeg_> jak nie to jest tylko zintegrowana
<omeg_> wiec ogolnie dziala
<omeg_> ale problem z tymi Xami i z tym gtk-jockey ze nic nie widzi
<inzaghi89> ale działa? :)
<omeg_> wygalda na to ze tak
<omeg_> ogolnie widac ze ten optimus dziala
<omeg_> i wybiera nvidie jak trzeba
<inzaghi89> czyli tak jak powinno
<omeg_> ale nie wiem o co chodzi z tymi Xami
<omeg_> jak wybieram nvidia-settings mam tylko jedna zakladke nvidia-settings Configuration
<omeg_> i wyskakuje mi okno dialogowe z bledem ze X nie sa skonfigurowane
<inzaghi89> spróbuj zmusić nv do działania i wtedy sprawdź
<inzaghi89> nie wiem na jakiej zasadzie to działa, nie jestem specem
<inzaghi89> ale skoro optimus wybiera kiedy nv ma działać
<inzaghi89> i karta jest wyłączona w danej chwili
<inzaghi89> to raczej nie ma się co dziwić że jest błąd
<omeg_> zeby edytowac /etc/X11/xconfig.org jako root i zrestartowac X
<omeg_> tak mi pisze w tym oknie
<omeg_> xorg.conf znaczy sie
<inzaghi89> achm :P
<kriestof> hej kupiłem sobie intela G530(pod socket 1155), ale nie mam pasty termoprzewodzącej. Czy jest ona niezbędna?
<inzaghi89> spróbuj rootem włączyć panel nvidii
<omeg_> tzn ?
<inzaghi89> sudo nvidia-settings
<omeg_> pewnie bedzie tak samo
<inzaghi89> omeg_, spróbuj
<omeg_> teraz nie sprawdze bo mam to na laptopie w domu a teraz jestem w pracy
<inzaghi89> achm
<omeg_> myslisz ze to "sudo" zrobi różnice?
<inzaghi89> omeg_, looks like yes
<inzaghi89> skoro domaga się edycji z roota
<omeg_> tzn nie bedzie tego komunikatu czy bedzie wiecej zakladek ?
<inzaghi89> sprawdź
<inzaghi89> powinno nie być komunikatu i więcej zakładek się pokazać :)
<omeg_> oki sprawdze jak wroce do domu
<omeg_> to ogolnie nie trzeba tego xorga robic ?
<inzaghi89> omeg_, sprawdź spod roota, xorg sam się generuje
<inzaghi89> jeśli nie zadziała to będzie się dalej kombinować
<omeg_> oki
<inzaghi89> może ktoś zna rozwiązanie :)
<inzaghi89> ja się z tym nie borykałem nigdy
<omeg_> ogolnie wydaje mi sie ze sa problemy z nvidia na ubuntu zeby to dzialalo do konca dobrze
<inzaghi89> miałem z nv problemy, ale nie na ubuntu ;)
<inzaghi89> z gf6600gt
<inzaghi89> ale to kwestia sterowników
<inzaghi89> bardziej to problem rozwiązania hybrydowego
<inzaghi89> bo nv ma dobre wsparcie sterowników
<omeg_> ja mam gf520MX na laptopie samsunga
<omeg_> ogolenie ten bumblee wyglada ze dziala
<omeg_> obsluguje tego optimusa
<omeg_> ale co z tymi iksami to juz dla mnie zagadka
<omeg_> i dlaczego gtk-jockey nie widzi zadnych sterownikow
<inzaghi89> wiele rzeczy w linuksach to zagadka ;d
<omeg_> niestety
<inzaghi89> 4 lata przesiedziałem na desktopie
<inzaghi89> zawsze coś grzebać trzeba było ;)
<inzaghi89> co nie ukrywam że mi się podobało wtedy
<omeg_> na desktopie nie ma problemu z bateria i zarzadzaniem energia
<omeg_> jeszcze w 11.10 jest jakis bug z ta energia bo zzera ja szybko
<omeg_> bug w kernelu zdaje sie
<inzaghi89> żeby Ci baterii szlag nie trafiło ;)
<inzaghi89> W7 po wydaniu na x64 miał też problem z zarządzaniem energią
<inzaghi89> uwalił mi baterię :)
<inzaghi89> ale dzieki temu nauczyłem się wyciągać baterię jak jestem w domu i mam prąd
<inzaghi89> raz na 1-2 tyg. tylko wsadzam, pracuję, ładuję...
<omeg_> ok czyli lepiej wyjac baterie i na zasilaniu jechac w domu ?
<inzaghi89> ja tak robię, bateria nadal trzyma mi 2-4h
<inzaghi89> nie potrzebna mi jest więc po co ma być wsadzona
<inzaghi89> niepotrzebna*
<inzaghi89> gdzieś czytałem opis właśnie jak się baterią opiekować
<inzaghi89> powinno się ją w ogóle wyciągać na 70% naładowania jeśli dobrze pamiętam
<inzaghi89> no i tam też napisane było by wyciągać ją jak masz dostęp do zasilania
<omeg_> oki dzieki za info
<inzaghi89> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1010313.html
<omeg_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<omeg_> tam pisze
<omeg_> #  Sandy Bridge power regression from kernel 3.0.0-6 to 3.0.0-7 (30% more power at idle) (818830) -- Platforms affected by this power consumption regression are sixth generation i915 GPUs having the following PCI identifiers: 8086:0102, 8086:0112, 8086:0122, 8086:0106, 8086:0116, 8086:0126, 8086:010A. These displays are typically found in SandyBridge mobile and desktop platforms. #  On ARM omap imagesd the networking support for the 
<omeg_> moze w 12.04 to naprawia
<inzaghi89> może
<omeg_> a wiesz moze jak wrocic do starego widoku gnoma zamiast unity na ubuntu 11.10?
<inzaghi89> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/classicgnome
<inzaghi89> w sumei to zaraz sprawdzę
<inzaghi89> sam ciekaw jestem
<omeg_> oki
<omeg_> masz 11.10 ubuntu ?
<inzaghi89> tak
<inzaghi89> eh ale to dziala na vboksie ;/
<omeg_> tzn?
<Psotnick> Nie wie ktoś czy jest jakiś kanał na którym siedzą ludzie interesujący się telefonami/smartphonami?
<inzaghi89> omeg_, nie mam wirtualizacji na cpu i to muli...
<omeg_> ale dziala jak po zainstalowaniu tej paczki jak w tym linku ?
<inzaghi89> inny opis jest dla 11.10
<inzaghi89> choć nie
<inzaghi89> to samo robi;d
<inzaghi89> ta sama paczka
<inzaghi89> http://dl.keepmind.eu/hIIq6.png
<inzaghi89> loguje się, zaraz Ci powiem
<inzaghi89> hm jeszcze chwila, reboot zaraz
<inzaghi89> bo mi się schrzaniły sterowniki gościa ;p
<omeg_> oki
<inzaghi89> ok, logowanie jest klasyczne już
<inzaghi89> no jest, działa
<inzaghi89> http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3hoprkr> (at linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com)
<omeg_> oki to tylko jedna paczke zainstalowales?
<inzaghi89> w zasadzie
<inzaghi89> dwie
<inzaghi89> session fallback
<inzaghi89> *trzy
<inzaghi89> gdm
<inzaghi89> i gconf-editor
<omeg_> oki dzieki
<omeg_> zgodnie z tym
<omeg_> http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
<omeg_> ?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3hoprkr> (at linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com)
<inzaghi89> omeg_, tak
<omeg_> oki  dziekie wielkie
<omeg_> ale generalnie mozna sie przelączać ?
<inzaghi89> tak mozna
<omeg_> inzaghi89: na tej stronie napisali o nvidii ale tez to samo jak zainstalowac
<omeg_> http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/11/ubuntu-how-to-install-new-nvidia.html
<omeg_> nic nowego
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/84ca6b9> (at linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com)
<tajwanuser> jestem
<Voldenet> ja też
<tajwanuser> ja jestem bardziej niz Ty
<Voldenet> spierałbym się
<inzaghi89> fakt
<inzaghi89> bo to ja bardziej od Was jestem
<Voldenet> to akurat możliwe
<inzaghi89> a teraz mnie nie będzie bardziej od was :P bye
<tajwanuser> a ja dalej jestem
<tajwanuser> to sie nazywa
<tajwanuser> stabilnosc
<dawid_> dzień dobry jest ktoś
<dawid_> ??
<Wizard> dzień dobry, dawid_
<Wizard> po co walisz podwójny pytajnik?
<dawid_> mam pytanie: rozcinałem taśme ata na żyłki ale z 1 zdarłem izolację niechcący na całej długości, robiłem to po to by powstał kabel a tym samym lepsze chłodzenie w budzie. czy nic się nie stanie jak takiego bę dę używał czy taśmą izolacyjną ten 1 drucik owinąć?
<dawid_> znaczy chce teraz wszystkie razem owinąć izolacyjną ale czy niw musze tego osobno
<Wizard> dawid_, ta, jak do czegoś dotknie metalowego, to ci dane uciekną w dywan
<dawid_> ?
<dawid_> czyli tym kabelkiem tylko na metalowe rzeczy uważać i moge tylko wszystkie razem owinąć
<Wizard> ogólnie z nim uważać
<dawid_> bo nie chce 30 zł za gotowca dawać
<Wizard> vhyba, że nie lubisz swoich plików
<dawid_> aha zapomniałem dodać że to nie do dysku tylko do napędu
<dawid_> cd dvd bez nanagrywarki tylko czytnik
<dawid_> na szczęście dysk mam na sata już
<dawid_> zmienia to postać rzeczy?
<dawid_> eo
<dawid_> jesteście
<dawid_> Wizard
<dawid_> do napędu cd dvd
<dawid_> to ma być
<dawid_> czy to mi czymś grozi
<Wizard> http://zuczek1983.wrzuta.pl/audio/2HNRKdb3un8/04_-_robert_chojnacki_piasek_niecierpliwi
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7n7ey44> (at zuczek1983.wrzuta.pl)
<gjm> jakie to są tępe ch*je
<BlessJah> Wizard: kodzisz pod windą czy tylko pod linem?
<Wizard> gjm, ?
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie dotykam windows
<gjm> Wizard: no, ten dawid
<gjm> cześć btw
<BlessJah> Wizard: mam nawiedzonego prowadzącego od programowania, nie mam wyboru
<gjm> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,114871,11145966,Alkohol_w_sprzedazy_tylko_przez_osiem_godzin___Polska.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6mzt4ev> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<Wizard> BlessJah, raz w życiu robiłem coś w .net, na zajęcia
<Wizard> w c++
<Wizard> rozjabał mnie geniusz tej biblioteki
<qermit> gjm: spoko, zrobią 3 sklepy obok
<dawid_> mam problem z dźwiękiem
<gjm> umyj uszy
<dawid_> normalnie muze yt i zz neta wsio odtwarza a systemowych nie
<dawid_> tam na górze głośnik ma tylko poziome 3 kreski
<gjm> może nie masz włączonych?
<dawid_> tam koło godziny
<dawid_> ten głośniczek ma 3 poziome krechu i regulować sie da
<dawid_> nie da
<dawid_> znaczy sie
<gjm> alsamixer w terminalu
<dawid_> nie mam niby zainstalowanego sprzętu tak pisze w ustawienia systemu>dźwięk
<dawid_> alsamixer pozmieniałem za max wsio ale głośniczek dalej poziome kreski
<dawid_> w ustawieniach dźwięku suwaki zamglone
<Wizard> dawid_, są jakieś karty dźwiękowe widoczne w systemie?
<dawid_> w ustawuieniach dźwięku nie a alsamixer w terminalu tak
<Wizard> lspci, ls /dev/snd/
<dawid_> dawid@dawid:~$ ls /dev/snd/
<dawid_> by-path    hwC0D3    pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1p  seq
<dawid_> controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D2c  timer
<dawid_> to mi wyskoczyło po drugim poleceniu
<dawid_> a pierwsze zaraz dam linka
<Wizard> czyli działa
<dawid_> http://wklej.to/Q9nUO
<dawid_> to z lspci
<Wizard> nawet nie patrzę, jak jest w /dev, to tam też
<dawid_> czyli co możąe być winne
<Wizard> pulse
<Wizard> działa?
<dawid_> pulse w terminalu wpisałem i nie znalazł
<dawid_> polecenia
<Wizard> pulseaudio
<Wizard> wszystko wpisujesz, co ci powiedzą?
<Wizard> daleko nie zajedziesz :D
<dawid_> nic sie nie pokazuje ale nagle działa dźwięk
<dawid_> już ok wsio
<Wizard> JAPIEPRZĘ
<dawid_> co
<Wizard> weź się ogarnij, bo ci kiedyś ktoś poda, napisz: rm -rf /*
<dawid_> tego nie wpisze bo wiem
<dawid_> :)
<Wizard> pff
<Szatan> Wizard: a dla mnie jaką masz pr0 komendę?
<Szatan> ;d
<BlessJah> Szatan: /disco
<gjm> Szatan: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<Wizard> nawet dziękuję nie powiedział
<BlessJah> Wizard: wczoraj się urodziłeś?
<Wizard> BlessJah, mój altruizm nie pozwala mi przestać
<Szatan> gjm: słabe
<BlessJah> gdybyś był altruistą, nie czekałbyś na dziękuję
<gjm> Szatan: noł szit
<Szatan> dd: otwieranie `/dev/sda': Brak dostępu
<Szatan> ;d
<gjm> och, masz pro antywirusa
<gjm> mam ciekawe pytanie, spotkał się ktoś kiedyś z rootkitem na modemie bezprzewodowym?
<m477__> co za ***
<gjm> siostra jak podłącza to jej Avast krzyczy
<BlessJah> gjm: możliwe
<tajwanuser> http://vimeo.com/18757218 znajper na dachu
<tajwanuser> :D
<m477__> nie klikam, nie mam ronk
<CXIV> Jaka jest komenda by wylogować się do konsoli?
<BlessJah> exit
<BlessJah> albo control+D
<CXIV> Dzięki
<m477__> a po polsku?
<BlessJah> m477__: wyjdź
<CXIV> exit mi wyłącza terminal :D
<Wizard> :|
<BlessJah> CXIV: no tak, a ty czego chciałeś?
<tajwanuser> :D
<m477__> @_@
<CXIV> A ja chce się wylogować do trybu tekstowego
<CXIV> Do konsoli
<tajwanuser> CXIV: chcesz wyjsc z srodowiska graficznego?
<CXIV> Tak jest
<BlessJah> CXIV: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<tajwanuser> alt+ctrl+1
<m477__> chyba f1
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: 1 czy F1?
<tajwanuser> f1* ofc
<m477__> zabij xy
<tajwanuser> jak chcesz zamknac srodowisko to zaloguj sie na roota i daj /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BlessJah> CXIV: tak zasadniczo to po co?
<CXIV> BlessJah Chcę uruchomić skrypt który strasznie mi obciąża system
<BlessJah> wyłącz X11, jak ci radzą
<CXIV> OK
<tajwanuser> w sumie to
<tajwanuser> przy logowaniu sie powinienes miec opcje wejscia w tryb tekstowy
<Demorion> Witam wszystkich
<Dreadlish> tak
<Wizard> tak
<Dreadlish> Wizard: o/
<Wilczek> Wizard: Hej :)
<Wizard> cześć, chłopaki
<Dreadlish> tak btw.
<Dreadlish> kto normalny ircuje z roota?
<m477> @_@
<Dreadlish> JEST!
<Wizard> Dreadlish, tam se można wpisać cokolwiek przecież
<Dreadlish> a no tak
<Dreadlish> "wonż"
<Dreadlish> known better as tylda
<m477> wonsz?
<Wilczek> fonsz ~
<m477> yebau go pie
<m477> s
<Dreadlish> no
<m477> nie zrobie sobie krzywdy jak bede czytal symfonie c++ na starym standardzie
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> bo caly czas jest aktualny
<Dreadlish> (w miare możliwości)
<Wizard> m477, symfonia jest do dupy
<m477> Wizard: :(
<m477> a co nie jest
<Wizard> X00 stron pieprzenia o niczym
<m477> :(\
<Wizard> thinking in c++
<m477> znam thinking in java :(
<Wizard> tego samego autora
<m477> co sugeruje tytul ;o
<DaZ> we, symfonia jest genialna
<DaZ> po połowie dalej nic sie nie wie <:
<DaZ> gdzie połowa to ponad 9000 stron
<BlessJah> DaZ: 600
<DaZ> generalnie ten o learn python the hard way cos kombinuje z cpp [;
<BlessJah> wydanie dwutomowe z 2006 roku ma 1200 stron łącznie
<DaZ> BlessJah: a doliczasz pasje c++ ? <:
<BlessJah> nie, nie doliczam
<DaZ> czy jak to tam sie nazywało
<DaZ> no widzisz.
<BlessJah> pasja ma dwa tomy, łącznie 610 stron
<DaZ> no to już mamy ponad 9000 [;
<BlessJah> no tak wychodzi
<BlessJah> mniej więcej
<Wizard> symfonia jest do dupy
<Dreadlish> OVER NINE THOUSAND!
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale fajnie wygląda na półce
<Wizard> pff
<BlessJah> może nie?
<BlessJah> jest duża i gruba
<BlessJah> więc musi być mądra
<Wizard> ale jak koledzy z pracy by przyszli, to trochę siara
<DaZ> no to trzeba pracować z takimi od ruby
<BlessJah> Wizard: każdy jakoś zaczynał
<BlessJah> a "od zera do gier kodera" na półce nie postawisz
<Wizard> BlessJah, lepiej zaczynać od razu dobrze
<BlessJah> Wizard: powiedz to wykładowcy od programowania obiektowego
<kriestof> hej, jest sposob na przesuniecie partycji na dysku?
<BlessJah> na slajdach na pierwszym wykładzie przewinely sie operatory new i delete, przeciazanie, wyjatki, klasy, konstruktory, enkapsulacja, public i private (nie było protected) i kilka innych elementow obiektowych, które są dla nas nowością
<BlessJah> kriestof: gparted
<DaZ> kriestof: jest
<Wizard> BlessJah, bardzo chętnie
<Wizard> daj mi email do niego
<Wizard> dam cię na BCC
<BlessJah> taaak... :]
<BlessJah> nawet po pierwszym wykładzie był pomysł napisania podania do dziekana o zmianę prowadzącego
<BlessJah> idea upadła równie szybko jak się pojawiła
<kriestof> hmm mam problem z partycjonowaniem dysku. Zrobilem partycje rozszerzona w srodku dysku i chce ja za pomoca gparted przesunac w lewo, ale nie wiem jak.
<kriestof> ok juz mam
<kriestof> nie to co trzeba klikalem
<Wizard> po co ci partycja rozszerzona?
<kriestof> dawno temu zle podzielilem dysk
<kriestof> i tak zostalo
<kriestof> mam na partycji /home dane i za bardzo nie wiem jak to ruszyc
<Demorion> mam to samo ;)
<kriestof> chyba, ze od brata porzycze dysk pod USB
<kriestof> tylko za bardzo nie wiem jak mam dane z mojego dysku skonwertowac zeby do niego przerzucic
<Demorion> lol
<Wizard> skonwertować?
<Demorion> zwyczajnie kopiujesz
<kriestof> w sensie jak w jakis elegancki sposob przerzucic pliki z calej partycji ode mnie na jego dysk
<Demorion> nic nie konwertujesz
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie chce ownerów i modów potracić
<kriestof> z EXT3 na NTFS czy cos takiego
<BlessJah> dobra, on chce konwertować
<kriestof> nie no chce w jak kolwiek prosty i elegancki sposob te dane przerzucic
<czester> Re.
<BlessJah> czester: hej, kopę lat
<Wizard> kriestof, to co o konwersji piszesz?
<Wizard> co, skopiować się nie da?
<kriestof> moze sie da:p
<Vorbis^> ctrl+c ctrl+v z dysku na dysk...
<BlessJah> cp -a
<kriestof> myslalem ze wolno bedzie szlo, poza tym chce wszystkie ustawienia rowniez zachowac
<BlessJah> albo tarem
<czester> E. Idę spać. Głowa mnie boli.
<Wizard> kriestof, to całe $HOME skopiuj
<Wizard> to nie gimnazjum, tu się myśli
<Wizard> głową, gwoli przypomnienia :|
<czester> Ale przecież tu jest gorzej niż w gimnazjum ;-P
<kriestof> Pamietam ze kiedys na dysku mogly byc max 4 partycje podstawowe
<BlessJah> i nadal mogą być max 4
<kriestof> Jak to sensownie spartycjonowac, jak mam partycje na swap, system, windowsa, HOME i boot?
<tajwanuser> dodaj boot windowsa
<tajwanuser> i ew. jego swap
<kriestof> ok z pewnoscia tak zorbie, wielkie dzieki!:)
<BlessJah> kriestof: windowsa daj na pierwszej
<BlessJah> inaczej się popsuje
<kriestof> ale czy on nie 'przykryje' linuxa?:/
<Vorbis^> BlessJah: tak?
<BlessJah> najpierw zainstaluj windowsa na pierwszej partycji
<BlessJah> potem linuksa na dalszej
<BlessJah> i zadziała
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: tak - windows zapisuje jakieś swoje syfy od bootowania na pierwszej partycji, nawet jak to nie jest jego partycja
<Vorbis^> musze kiedyś sprawdzić
<jacekowski> a jutro jest wielki dzien
<jacekowski> most bedzie "oddany"
<jacekowski> nic nie jest skonczone
<Wizard> po co ci windows?
<kriestof> Ja juz nie wiem kto tutaj zartuje, a kto pisze serio:). Odnosnie tego po co mi Windows - obecnie go nie mam, ale naszla mnie ochota zeby czasami w cos pograc.
<Wizard> ah, kriestof ja nie żartuję
<Wizard> i nie zamierzam też dawać rad bez sensu
<Wizard> skopiuj potrzebne dane, z linuksa łatwo, wystarczy $HOME skopiować
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: ale jak bedzie przez wiekszosc czasu uzywal linuxa, to nie lepiej zeby go mial na pierwszej partycji?
<Wizard> co za różnica
<tajwanuser> nie jest tak, ze im "dalsza" partycja, tym wolniejszy dostep do plikow?
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: poczytaj handbook o freebsd, caly rozdzial tam byl o tym
<Wizard> ciekawe czy jest taka książka do linuksa
<Wizard> ale taka ogólna
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> linuks w kwadrans
<BlessJah> od helionu
<BlessJah> Wizard: distra sie zbyt od siebie roznia, zeby jedna wydac ksiazke
<Ozil1> Wizard:
<Ozil1> Wizard: ping
<Wizard> pong
<Wizard> BlessJah, ale mnie chodzi o takie ogóły, dobre zwyczaje przy instalacji, jakie aplikacje warto używać i do czego, system od środka, co warto przeczytać, obsługa gnome i tak dalej
<BlessJah> wszędzie po internecie walają się lepsze i gorsze tutki
<Wizard> tutki srutki
<BlessJah> my jesteśmy najlepszym źródłem? to chcesz usłyszeć?
<Wizard> pisane po angielsku, albo w jakimś murzyńskim narzeczu spod bloku
<Wizard> z błędami i stwierdzeniami z dupy, "bo na forum zdupiksa tak napisali"
<BlessJah> by community
<BlessJah> czego się spodziewałeś?
<tajwanuser> w sumie jakby do kazdego PL remixu ubu byl dolaczany pdf z podstawowym info
<tajwanuser> :P
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: to się nie uda
<BlessJah> byłbym gotów nawet do ubuntu coś takiego pisać
<BlessJah> ale coś takiego jest
<BlessJah> i wisi na rozetcie
<BlessJah> sprawdzę czy coś się od 2010 posuneli w tłumaczeniu
<CXIV> Mam starego IBM Thinkpada z mega wolnym dyskiem około 12 MB/s odczyt/zapis , jaki system plików będzie najlepszy na taki spowolniony dysk? :)
<Dreadlish> każdy prócz ntfsa
<BlessJah> wywal dysk, wsadź tam pendrive
<DaZ> kolega śmieszek <:
<tajwanuser> wiem, ze do polskiego remixu jest dolaczana jakas apka do konfiguracji
<BlessJah> będzie grzechotało, ale będzie 2x szybciej
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: ubumatic czy jakoś tak, nie pamietam
<BlessJah> na czytelni przy kazdym remiksie o tym pisza
<CXIV> BlessJah No można by i tak
<BlessJah> o lol, ruszyli dupy
<CXIV> Nie wiem czy jest jakaś różnica w wydajności przy takiej prędkości pomiędzy ReiserFS a ext3
<Wizard> BlessJah, ja będę musiał napisać coś takiego do gnome 3
<Wizard> dla mamy :]
<tajwanuser> po co jej gnome3?:P
<Wizard> hmm? jest w fedorze domyślnie
<BlessJah> Wizard: zrób to porządnie a potem upublicznij
<Wizard> nie będę kombinował
<BlessJah> lanczpad nie pozwala mi się zalogować bez utworzenia openid?
<Wizard> BlessJah, zobaczę, ja nie mam lotnego pióra
<Wizard> obiecałem mamie, że cały któryś weekend jej poświęcę i pokażę co i jak
<tajwanuser> Wizard: a nie jest tak jak w ubu - dwa srodowiska obok siebie i wybor nalezy do uzytkownika
<tajwanuser> ?
<Wizard> tajwanuser, znaczy se zainstalować można jaki się chce
<Wizard> ludzie też robią takie obrazy z innymi środowiskami
<Wizard> ale ja tam nie wnikałem, gnome jest i tak najlepsze
<tajwanuser> no... instalacja to juz wyzsza szkola jazdy - nie kazdemu bedzie sie chcialo
<Thorbjorn> o czym mowa
<Wizard> o książce dla początkujących
<Wizard> tajwanuser, instalacji nie będę opisywał
<Vorbis^> wyższa szkoła jazdy?
<Wizard> znaczy tylko pokażę jej ew. jak, jak coś to i tak będzie dzwonić
<Thorbjorn> co znowu instaluje się
<tajwanuser> a wlasnie... gnome2 bedzie dalej rozwijane? czy ma powoli zostac porzucone?
<Vorbis^> jest fork gnome2
<Vorbis^> mate
<Thorbjorn> jest rozwijane
<Wizard> aj nie widzę sensu, w g3 jest przecież tryb klasyczny
<Wizard> ja*
<Vorbis^> widziałeś ten tryb?
<tajwanuser> podobno bardzo okrojony
<Thorbjorn> ale nie takie łatwe
<Wizard> Vorbis^, nie, mnie szel się podoba
<Thorbjorn> bardzo ciężki jest
<Wizard> w ogóle, po paru dniach z unity stwierdzam - to jest jakiś koszmar
<tajwanuser> Vorbis^: niektorzy luddzie korzystaja tak: jak dostana gnome2, to beda z niego korzystac, jak dostana 3, to beda korzystac z 3
<Wizard> np moja mama
<tajwanuser> sam jestem leniwy i chce po instalacji miec system gotowy do uzytku
<tajwanuser> ;)
<Wizard> co ją to obchodzi, ma działać
<Wizard> tylko ona nie ma pojęcia o niczym w ogóle, to nawet nie wie, że może być wybór
<Wizard> zrobię jej fedorę, przynajmniej nie będzie walki ze sprzętem co update
<CXIV> Czy ja zadałem idiotyczne pytanie? :D
<Wizard> CXIV, nie wiem, nie widziałem go
<Wizard> nn52 jeszcze tu zagląda?
<BlessJah> `seen nn52
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: nn52 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 weeks, 1 day, 5 hours, 38 minutes, and 21 seconds ago: <nn52> Texas Instruments OMAP 3622 ( 1GHz ) to chyba ARM
<BlessJah> zagląda
<Wizard> uu, dawno jej nie było
<CXIV> Czy jest jakaś różnica w wydajności przy tak niskiej prędkości zapisu i odczytu pomiędzy ReiserFS a ext3?
<CXIV> Czy raczej jaka jest różnica.
<Wizard> nie wiem, ale ja bym nie używał reisera
<Wizard> facet pieniądze zarobione na firmie rozwijającej reiserfs wydał na proces po zabiciu żony
<Wizard> ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale zarobił
<BlessJah> na co wydał, jego problem
<DaZ> należało sie jej widać
<Wizard> :D
<tajwanuser> ;P
<CXIV> A btrfs? Pewnie złapie totalnego hamulca przy 12 mb/s
<Dreadlish> btrfs sie wywali przy pierwszym lepszy pliku :D
<Dreadlish> hitlerfs jeden
<Wizard> btrfs w ogóle działa?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Wizard> CXIV, zrób ext4 i nie kombinuj
<Dreadlish> dali go do debiana zamiast reisera ._.
<mati75> jest
<CXIV> Wizard Na ext4 łapie totalnego hamulca :D
<Wizard> nie stać cię na dysk?
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> wywal popsuty i kup normalny, po co się męczyć?
<CXIV> Wizard Mam drugi
<Dreadlish> stare aty są rly tanie
<CXIV> A to jest złom dla mojej dziewczyny :D
<mati75> a musi mieć duże wibracje
<Wizard> lol
<CXIV> Dysk faktycznie wibruje :D
<Wizard> stawianie linuksa dziewczynom jest niebezpieczne
<Wizard> potem trzeba darmowy serwis robić
<CXIV> Sprawdzę ReiserFs
<Wizard> sprawdź
<Wizard> możesz jakieś proste testy z iotopem zrobić
<BlessJah> Wizard: potem one same dzwonią, żebyśmy przychodzili
<CXIV> Podobno lepiej się sprawdza przy małych plikach
<Wizard> BlessJah, wolałbym, żeby dzwoniły, żeby po prostu przyjśc, a nie kompa naprawiać
<BlessJah> Wizard: to już łatwiej je zaprosić do siebie
<Demorion> jak się nazywał pakiet dla ubuntu gdzie był program z dodawaniem uzytkownikow
<Demorion> ?
<mati75> gnome-system-tools
<Demorion> dzięki!
<Demorion> przydzało się, tak to ten program ;)
<Demorion> dzięki jeszcze raz io pozdrawiam !
<Thorbjorn> mati75: coś się rozbrykałeś ostatnio ;D
<gjm> ?
<mati75> Thorbjorn: sesja się skończyła
<Thorbjorn> aaa ;-)
<Thorbjorn> i co ferie mati75 ma?
<mati75> Thorbjorn: nie
<Thorbjorn> a no tak mati75 pracuje
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> znów jakiś bałwan pisze "LibreOffice działa wonlo, jakby był napisany w javie"
<Wizard> co za idiota tak pisze? :D
<DaZ> a nie jest? >:
<matti_> DaZ żyjesz?
<Wizard> co ty
<gjm> nie, to jego avatar
<matti_> o jest
<DaZ> nie żyje.
<matti_> udało się przywrócić jakimś cudem te X-y
<matti_> cudem bo tuż po zainstalowaniu ich nie chciały działać
<Wizard> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/funny-pictures-cat-is-in-trash.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4p4aogh> (at icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com)
<dweller> lulz
<kklimonda> Wizard: bo działa wolno ;)
<kklimonda> Wizard: a przeważająca ilość aplikacji desktopowych napisanych w Javie też działa wolno ;)
<kklimonda> no i OOo używa do czegoś Jav
<kklimonda> Javy
<Wizard> kklimonda, nie wiem do czego używa, niech se używa
<Wizard> odnośnie prędkości, to wszystko przez zjebanego swinga
<Wizard> mam wrażenie (chociaż może to wrażenie), że programy z swt działają lepiej
<kklimonda> ech, jak ostatnio używałem JDownloadera to był tak samo wolny jak za dawnych lat
<kklimonda> i to ostatnia aplikacja desktopowa pisana w Javie z jaką miałem styczność (na szczęście)
<m477__> moze kup szybsze lacze :(
<Wizard> JDownloader nie dość, że używa swinga, to jesszcze ma jakieś pixmapowe skórki
<CXIV> Może wiecie jaka jest nazwa paczki która zawiera sterowniki wifi dla ubuntu?
<CXIV> Ta która jest instalowana z systemem
<dweller> kernel
<dweller> linux-image pewnie
<dweller> albo jakaś inna dziwna nazwa
<kklimonda> CXIV: zależy jakie sterowniki - większość z nich jest w paczce z kernelem
 * Wizard potwierdza
<Wizard> do części potrzebna jest jeszcze paczka kernel-firmware, ale to ubu chyba domyślnie instaluje
<Wizard> simonnam, witamy, w czym nie możemy pomóc? :>
<simonnam> witam :) w sumie, to nie zalogowałem się w celu uzyskania pomocy, ale w celu porozmawiania :) ostatnio zainteresowałem się IRC i pomyślałem, że może warto zacząć używać :)
<simonnam> chyba, że jest to kanał stricte do pomocy
<Thorbjorn> tak
<Thorbjorn> strickte
<Thorbjorn> chyba, że alkohol pijesz.
<Thorbjorn> Pijesz?
<simonnam> haha... jak jest to ja zawsze chętnie :P
<foreste> czesc
<Thorbjorn> jak masz alkohol to zgłoś się do m477__ w celu uiszczenia tantiem
<Wizard> simonnam, witamy w takim razie
<kklimonda> simonnam: to nie jest kanał socjalny, takich jest masę innych
<Wizard> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-12-04-to-ditch-global-menu/ ← wtf
<Wizard> coś okropnego
<kklimonda> Wizard: jak widać po różnicy między stubem url a tytułem ktoś przecholował w pierwszej wersji ;)
<Wizard> :D
<simonnam> kklimonda: wiem, że jest pełno innych kanałów socjalnych, ale po prostu zawitałem tutaj, ponieważ sam byłem użytkownikiem Ubuntu (teraz Debian) i pomyślałem, że może warto zajrzeć do społęczności linuksowej ;)
<Wizard> właśnie miałem pisać, że tu nikt nie ma ubuntu
<Wizard> :>
<kklimonda> Wizard: global menu zawsze był słabym pomysłem na wszystkie komputery - chociaż na niewielkich ekranach sprawuje się całość świetnie
<kklimonda> Wizard: spoko, na #debian-pl nikt nie używa debiana
<kklimonda> najwyraźniej taka specyfika Polska
<Wizard> :D
<simonnam> uznałem, że społeczność ubuntu jest liczniejsza :P
<Wizard> kklimonda, ja tam zawsze mogę sobie pójść
<kklimonda> simonnam: pewnie tak, ale w złym tonie jest przyznawać się do używania Ubuntu
<Wizard> dlaczego niby?
<Wizard> ubuntu to dobry system
<Wizard> i do pracy, i do zabawy
<Wizard> i do psucia :>
<Wizard> (się)
 * Wizard uciekaaaaaa
<dweller> kklimonda: coś w tym jest, bo na arczowym kanale większość ma ubuntu ;f
<Wizard> im to się akurat nie dziwię
<kklimonda> Wizard: jak to powiedział Lennart jest nam przykro, że nowoczesny Linux jest zbyt skomplikowany na twój umysł rodem z lat 90ttch ;)
<dweller> Wizard: hejter
<Wizard> no ba!
<Wizard> archa - zawsze!
<Wizard> kklimonda, cicho, na tym lapku akurat mam fedorzynę
<Wizard> która technologicznie właściwie jest podobna do ubuntu
<dweller> ciekawe czemu
<simonnam> przynajmniej Fedora nie wpycha czegoś w stylu Unity :P
<Wizard> jak tylko Lennart napisze nowego demona twittera do kernela, to na pewno się w obu pojawi
<Wizard> simonnam, domyślny jest gnome-shell
<Wizard> ludzie też psioczą
<Wizard> i o ile psioczenie na unity rozumiem, bo tam się ktoś z własnym kutasem na łby pozamieniał, to gnome jest całkiem sensowne
<Wizard> :>
<simonnam> ja korzystam z gnome-shell i daje radę :)
<kklimonda> Wizard: marny troll ;)
<Wizard> kklimonda, :>
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> hmm, co się w gnomie stało  z nautilus-file-share? o_O
<kklimonda> zby skomplikowane ;)
<Wizard> no to jak mam teraz udostępnić katalog?
<kklimonda> Wizard: brakuje ci pewnie paczki
<Wizard> windows obsługuje nfs?
<kklimonda> bo u mnie było w gnomie
<kklimonda> Wizard: akurat tak, obsługuje :)
<Wizard> to wystawię jej to po nfs
<Wizard> ale jak scp jest złe, to ja nie wiem co jest dobre
<kklimonda> nie no, nie w taki sposób by móc to powiedzieć użytkownikom ;)
<dweller> WINDOWS FOR EWER!!!111
<Wizard> :S
<kklimonda> trzeba trochę rzeczy doinstalować i skonfigurować
<kklimonda> ale prawda taka, że cifs to znacznie lepszy protokół, nawet od nfsv4
<Wizard> może i lepszy, tylko żebym nie musiał konfigurować samby przez 2h
<Wizard> :>
<kklimonda> nie trzeba, w debianie i ubuntu to point & click
<kklimonda> (czasem coś szwankuje z wyszukiwaniem ale po ip zawsze zadziała)
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> eh ta nieszczęsna fedora
<Wizard> Uzyskanie listy udziałów z serwera się nie powiodło
<Wizard> i tyle
<kklimonda> (możnaby się śmiać z samby i cifs gdyby nie to, że linuksowe alternatywy są znacznie bardziej skomplikowane i sprowadzają się do kerberosa, ldap i nfsv4 ;))
<kklimonda> no mówię, po ip
<Wizard> network:/// czy smb:///?
<Wizard> nigdy nie pamiętam
<kklimonda> smb:///
<Wizard> kręci kółeczkiem
<Wizard> wymagane hasło
<kklimonda> spróbuj bezpośrednio smb://serwer/udzial/
<Wizard> ale udostępniła :D
<Wizard> dobra, przerzucę po ssh, jak biały człowiek
<kklimonda> lol
<Wizard> foch ;)
<Wizard> czyli nie muszę nic przerzucać
<Wizard> życie jest banalnie proste
<Wizard> a ja znalazłem "personal file sharing"
<Wizard> kklimonda, to cifs używa, nie?
<kklimonda> personal file sharing to chyba samba więc tak
<kklimonda> (cifs to nazwa protokołu tak naprawdę)
<Wizard> tja, wiem
<Wizard> "Cameron chce walczyć z pijaństwem Brytyjczyków. Podliczyli i kosztuje ono za dużo" → powodzenia
<matti_> ciekawe czy u nas też będa walczyć
<kklimonda> w USA też próbowali ;)
<kklimonda> świetnie na tym wyszli
<simonnam> u nas zaczęłyby się protesty :P
<Wizard> cóż
<kklimonda> nasz rząd nie jest na tyle głupi by jeszcze coś takiego zrobić teraz
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> jak na razie to kochana unia szykuje właśnie zaostrzenie przepisów o dystrybucji alkoholu oraz nacjonalizację monopolowych
<dweller> kklimonda: jeszcze mają czas zgłupieć
<Wizard> podobnie jak to jest w Szwecji, czy Norwegii
<dweller> jest
<kklimonda> dweller: niby tak, ale nasz rząd nieźle wyczuwa nastroje
<dweller> po 18 powodzenia w kupienia alkoholu w sklepie
<kklimonda> dweller: z acta mu nie wyszło, ale to imo dlatego, że nie docenili tego jak internetowi się potrafią skrzyknąć - już to nadrobili ;)
<dweller> powinni w ogóle prohibicję wprowadzić
<dweller> przynajmniej alkohol by potaniał
<simonnam> co do sprzedaży alkoholu, to nie udało się im zablokować sprzedaży alkoholu przy wrocławskim rynku :)
<qermit> kurde, najwyższy czas jechać do mozambiku
<kklimonda> a dobry internet tam mają ? ;)
<dweller> nie mają w ogóle
<simonnam> zostaje satelitarny
<dweller> czekamy na pirackie satelity
<Dreadlish> fajnie by było
<qermit> kklimonda: napewno mają dobry kaliber
<Wizard> ale tam Murzyni biedni mieszkają :(
<Wizard> pracy ni ma
<Wizard> to już lepiej do Bhutanu
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libc.so: invalid ELF header
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> chyba coś popsułem
<dweller> chyba bardzo popsułeś
<Wizard> [root@puderniczka lib]# file libc.so
<Wizard> libc.so: ASCII English text
<Wizard> e, nie, tak się da
<simonnam> może zrób reinstall glibc
<Wizard> wszystko w porządku
<Wizard> tylko linker z buildróta jest głupi
<Wizard> zaraz go oszukam
<Wizard> ln -s /lib/libc.so.6 /lib/libc.so i wszystko powinno grać
<Wizard> i nic się nie popsuje dalej
<Wizard> ale dziwne
<kklimonda> Wizard: hmm, czegoś ci brakuje
<kklimonda> bo libc.so powinno być w paczce -devel
<kklimonda> może w dziwnym miejscu wylądowało?
<kklimonda> (w debianie i ubuntu takie rzeczy lądują w /usr/lib/<architektura>/libc.so ;)
<Wizard> znalazłem już
<qermit> Wizard: a po co mi praca skoro banan wisi nad głową zawsze?
<kklimonda> Wizard: i ogólnie pliki .so to nie są binarki, a pliki tekstowe
<kklimonda> (jakieś skrypty linkera)
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> no to ten z buildróta jest jakiś nietrzeźwy widocznie
<kklimonda> qermit: w sumie kiedyś czytałem gościa który przez parę lat tak żył
<Wizard> ale ja tam się nie znam
<kklimonda> qermit: jadł co złowił i zebrał na jakiejś popularnej wyspie
<kklimonda> spał na plaży bo tam zawsze ciepło ;)
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> ubierał się w spodnie z trawy
<simonnam> a czy czasem pliki .so to nie są biblioteki, jak .dll w Windows?
<Wizard> tja, tylko one w linuksie zazwyczaj są powersjonowane
<kklimonda> są pliki .so i .so.wersja
<kklimonda> te drugie to biblioteka
<kklimonda> pierwsze to teraz skrypt dla linkera
<kklimonda> którego używa aby odpowiednio wszystko zlinkować - cholera wie jak to działa w sumie
<simonnam> aaa... chyba, że tak
<qermit> kklimonda: a spłodził dzieci?
<kklimonda> nigdy nie patrzyłem, zawsze po prostu piszę parę linijek dla autotools i działa ;)
<qermit> autotools jest wielkie
<kklimonda> qermit: nie wiem - ale on był wtedy młody więc jak spłodził to raczej przypadkiem ;)
<dweller> fedora nie ma multiliba normalnego?
<dweller> ;f
<kklimonda> dweller: normalnego?
<Thorbjorn> wizard tequila jest paskudna
<qermit> kklimonda: .so to biblioteki, tylko że przeważnie są linkami do konkretnych wersji
<Wizard> qermit, a ty spłodziłeś?
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, lol
<kklimonda> qermit:  autotools jest wielkie ale alternatywy jeszcze gorsze
<qermit> Wizard: być może
<Wizard> kklimonda, np CMake?
<qermit> kklimonda: a ten taki no cmake?
<Wizard> bleh
<Wizard> jakby nie można napisać zwykłego Makefile
<kklimonda> qermit: tak było chyba kiedyś, teraz już nowe dystrybucje robią z nimi jakieś dziwa
<Thorbjorn> dziś ją wypilem. fuj
<kklimonda> Wizard:  qermit: cmake jest jeszcze gorszy od autotools
<m477__> alkohol to syf, only lsd ;]
<Wizard> aj umiem tylko mavena
<Wizard> jest wporzo
<kklimonda> (tzn. pewnie jak ktoś umie cmake a nie umie autotools to napisze, że cmake lepszy)
<qermit> kklimonda: może ci sie pomyliło z czymś innym
<Thorbjorn> ~
<qermit> kklimonda: sprawdz elfdumpem to sie przekonasz że to nadal jest shared object
<Wizard> /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Wizard> no żart jakiś
<qermit> Wizard: co ty robisz
<kklimonda> qermit: $ pastebinit /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so
<kklimonda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/843672/
<qermit> kklimonda: libc zawsze taki był
<qermit> kklimonda: zwłaszcza ten od kompilatora
<kklimonda> qermit: nie, kiedyś też był binarką - ale faktycznie większość innych jest symlinkami
<simonnam> ja będę leciał... może kiedyś jeszcze tutaj wpadnę i będę bardziej rozmowny ;)
<qermit> kklimonda: zobacz sobie /lib/libc.so ....
<qermit> czy tam libc.so.6
<kklimonda> qermit: libc.so.6 to normalna biblioteka, ale pliki so niekoniecznie muszą być symlinkami do .so.wersja - zależy od biblioteki
<Wizard> qermit, inżynierkę
<Wizard> na razie buduję buildroot
<qermit> Wizard: przecież buildroot sam sie buduje
<kklimonda> swoją drogą
<kklimonda> $ ls /lib/libc*
<kklimonda> ls: cannot access /lib/libc*: No such file or directory
<qermit> kklimonda: no to ld-costam
<kklimonda> qermit: też nie ma ;)
<qermit> kklimonda: nigdy sie w to nie zagłębiałem bo nie było mi to potrzebne
<Wizard> qermit ma windowsa, qermit ma windowsa :D
<kklimonda> (debian przerabia wszystko na multiarch)
<qermit> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2011-03-27  /lib/ld-linux.so.2 -> ld-2.11.2.so
<kklimonda> więc mamy /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu i /lib/i386-linux-gnu
<Wizard> kklimonda, wcześnie się skapnęli
<qermit> kklimonda: oo w wersji testowej?
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> już od pewnego czasu
<kklimonda> qermit: tak, to chyba największa tranzycja w historii
<kklimonda> qermit: właściwie całe archiwum trzeba przygotować ;)
<Wizard> mam nadzieję, że zrobią to przynajmniej tak dobrze, jak to jest w redhacie
 * qermit używa tylko stabilnego debiana
<kklimonda> Wizard: ale właśnie robią to znacznie lepiej niż jest w redhacie
<Wizard> kklimonda, przegotować? :>
<qermit> kklimonda: a jak?
<Wizard> kklimonda, to da się?
<kklimonda> debian robi tak, że wszystkie architektury (12 czy ile tam) da się jednocześnie zainstalować
<qermit> i po co
<kklimonda> do tego paczki z jednej architektury mogą spełniać zależności paczek z innej jeżeli ma to sens (na przykład paczki -common z grafikami etc.)
<Wizard> aaa
<kklimonda> qermit: uprości kompilację na inne architektury
<qermit> w gentoo tego nigdy nie będzie :)
<Wizard> no to rzeczywiście rox
<Wizard> qermit, idź mi z gentoo
<Wizard> to żyje jeszcze w ogóle?
<Wizard> ktoś jeszcze się w to bawi?
<kklimonda> ;D
<qermit> ostatni raz jak to dotykałem to ledwo dyszało
<mati75> Wizard: ci co nie mają nic innego w życiu do roboty poza kompilacją
<qermit> Wizard: żona ma gentoo tak nawiasem mówiąc
<kklimonda> ale faktem jest, że RHEL i Fedora mają multiarch od lat, a Debian dopiero nadrabia
<kklimonda> i jeszcze im to troche zajmie
<mati75> wszędzie ten multiarch ładują
<Wizard> mati75, akurat taki, jak jest w rhelu jest całkiem przydatny
<kklimonda> w Debianie też będzie
<mati75> o debian mi chodzi
<Wizard> rhel ma multiarch x64→i386 oraz ppc64→ppc
<kklimonda> i to najprostsze rozwiązanie które rozwiązuje 90% problemów
<dweller> parch tez ma ;f
<dweller> nawet działa
<kklimonda> debian postanowił zrobić coś bardzo ambitnego, i chwała im za to bo efekt może być ciekawy
<kklimonda> ale nie obędzie się bez problemów ;)
<Wizard> kklimonda, a pamiętasz fat binaries? taki projekt na linucha?
<Wizard> to było ciekawe
<dweller> fat elf
<kklimonda> Wizard: bardzo fajny pomysł - szkoda, że się spotkał z tak zimnym przyjęciem
<Wizard> no :(
<Wizard> zerżnięty z mach-o os x, ale dobry
<kklimonda> tak
<kklimonda> tzn. prawda jest taka, że można to zasymulować korzystając z prostego skryptu .sh
<Wizard> no nie w przypadku .so
<Wizard> :>
<kklimonda> no tak, chciałem to właśnie napisać
<Wizard> 1st!
<Wizard> nie wiem czemu ten pomysł nie został przyjęty
<Wizard> przecież to by rozwiązało tyle problemów
<kklimonda> bo jedynym zastosowaniem fat elfa byłyby zamknięte aplikacje
<kklimonda> a dokładniej zamknięte gry
<kklimonda> nikomu więcej na tym nie zależało
<Wizard> no ale kurde, linux to jest system do używania, nie do masturbacji
<kklimonda> bo "enterprise software" po prostu daje .rpm dla i386
<Wizard> oj, nie tylko enterprise
<kklimonda> więc jedynie małe firmy piszące stosunkowo małe programy, i porterzy gier by na tym zyskali
<Wizard> używam linucha na ppc, znam ból
<Wizard> oczywiście
<Wizard> takie zespoły od debiana też, no bo by mieli multiarch od razu
<Wizard> a repo i tak muszą przeorganizować
<Wizard> cóż, czasem fanatyzm Linusa mnie rozbraja
<Wizard> albo nie, nie fanatyzm
<Wizard> "ja wiem lepiej"
<Ozil1> Wizard: Sprawdziłeś może pande  ?
<kklimonda> podejrzewam, że gdyby icculus trochę podrążył temat to pewnie znalazłby dość zainteresowanych
<Skrzyp> 1st
<mati75> 23:56 < Skrzyp> 1st
<dweller> cóż
<Wizard> Ozil1, nie, ale jestem na zwolnieniu, jutro z rana się tym zajmę
<dweller> wystarczy zaimplementować poprawnego multiliba a nie kombinować
<Ozil1> oks
<Ozil1> to czekam do jutra
<Wizard> dweller, to *jest* poprawny multilib
<Wizard> Ozil1, miałem jakieś problemy z bootowaniem, nawet myślałem, żeby to oddać na gwarancję
<Wizard> ale Amerykanie chyba nie wiedzą co to znaczy, stwierdziłem, że więcej bym stracił
<Wizard> i teraz leży
<kklimonda> dweller: co rozumiesz przez poprawny multilib?
<Wizard> uh
<dweller> powiedziałbym coś ja w windowsie, alke w windowsie to wygląda tak samo źle
<dweller> tylko że działa
<kklimonda> w debianie będzie to też działać zapewne
<Wizard> dobrze, że rozdzieliłeś to na dwie linie
<kklimonda> w rhel i fedorze też to działa
<Wizard> windows i działa w jednej linijce - nie do pomyślenia!
<dweller> Wizard: no wiadomo
<kklimonda> windows ogólnie miał do rozwiązania znacznie trudniejszy problem
<kklimonda> bo co program to korzystał z innej wersji biblioteki
<kklimonda> ale ich SxS całkiem fajnie działa
<dweller> tylko że po dłuższym czasie system strasznie puchnie
<kklimonda> oj tam strasznie
<Wizard> nie wiem, nie znam się
<Wizard> windows jest takim śmiesznym koszmarkiem technologicznym
<kklimonda> swoją drogą z tego co pamiętam to nowe wersje VS nie korzystają już z SxS, a zamiast tego dodają wersję biblioteki do nazwy pliku
<kklimonda> ciekawe skąd ten pomysł wzięli ;)
<kklimonda> Wizard: e tam, linux nie jest lepszy
<Wizard> co wersja jest "obudowaliśmy poprzednią kupę nowym, pięknym rozwiązaniem"
<Wizard> kklimonda, tego nie powiedziałem
<Wizard> ;)
<dweller> kklimonda: u mnie teraz winsxs zajmuje 6GB, na wejściu zajmował 2GB, system ma miesiąc gdzieś
<Wizard> ostatecznie jest tak: kupa) kupa) kupa) kupa) nowe, świetne
<kklimonda> dweller: a dobrze mierzysz? bo tam jest masa hard linkół
<kklimonda> linków*
<dweller> problem lezy gdzies indziej
<dweller> bo windows nie czyści które nie są już używane sxs
<dweller> i w ten sposób masz masę bibliotek które różnią się dniem kompilacji bo w wresji jest wpisany taki a nie inny
<Wizard> bo wciąż nie ma tam menedżera paczek?
<kklimonda> dweller: no ale windows nie może wiedzieć czym się różnią
<kklimonda> Wizard: ech, .msi jest bardzo dobrym formatem paczek ;)
<dweller> Wizard: jest apt-get przeportowany na windowsa jak masz potrzebę nerdzenia w powershellu
<Wizard> nerdzenia
<Wizard> nie chodzi o nerdzenie, tylko ogarnianie własnych plików i ich wersji
<Wizard> cóż, ja jestem ekstremistą, windowsa nienawidzę i wciąż go tępię gdzie się da
<kklimonda> Wizard: SxS powstał dlatego, że nie dało się zapanować nad różnymi wersjami bibliotek
<dweller> prawie jak stallman
<Skrzyp> dweller: prawie robi wielką różnicę
<kklimonda> Wizard: w Linuskie jesteśmy w stanie zapanować nad bibliotekami tylko dlatego, że tysiące ludzi nie robi nic innego tylko sprawdza między innymi to czy biblioteka nie złamała ABI a jeżeli tak to podbiła numerek
<kklimonda> Wizard: ale to się nie skaluje ;)
<dweller> Skrzyp: no tak, stallman ma coś sensownego do przekazania
<Skrzyp> dweller: pewnie się okaże, że stallman ma lapka z w7 i gra w FPSy
<kklimonda> takiego oddania nie da się sfałszować ;)
<Skrzyp> a'propos Stallmana
<Skrzyp> http://humorit.pl/78/Jaki-jest-sens-zycia-.html
<dweller> stallman twardo ciśnie na swoim yeeloongu
<Wizard> no tak, wolny sprzęt!
<Wizard> zrobiony przez prawie wolnych ludzi
<Wizard> no ale przecież liczy się efekt, nie?
<dweller> chińczykom za bardzo komunizm nie przeszkadza w codziennym życiu
<dweller> ludzie partii są uprzywilejowani, ale u nas jest przecież tak samo
<Skrzyp> abo to je dobre
<Skrzyp> http://humorit.pl/42/Dyskietka.html
<Wizard> dweller, za dużo wiesz
<Wizard> dobre
<Wizard> idę spać
<Wizard> btw, 1st
<dweller> wiem bo z chińczykami miałem okazję rozmawiać, mój ojciec był w chinach w delegacji razem ponad rok
<m477__> sfghjkl;
<matti_> m477__: ty trzeźwy?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-16
<m477__> :(
<m477__> ups
<m477__> nie ogarniam ostatnio co sie dzieje
<matti_> czyżby kobieta?
<dweller> deliriu, bardziej, ale kobieta tez może być
<Wizard> cześć
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć Thorbjorn
<Wizard> udajesz, że pracujesz?
<Thorbjorn> Nie
<Thorbjorn> Ja jestem bezrobotny
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=4319
<jacekowski> Thorbjorn: to wypier**** roboty szukac
<Wizard> prosiłem, żeby z tego windzianego forumu nie wlepiać :(
<jacekowski> do mcdonalda albo na lopate
<Ozil> zimom lemiec mac
<jacekowski> Wizard: to kde jest
<jacekowski> z plasma
<Wizard> widzę
<Wizard> a jak dumnie podpisane: ARCH
<foreste> to archlinux ;p
<Thorbjorn> jacekowski: spadaj ;p
<jacekowski> Thorbjorn: ty spadaj do roboty
<Wizard> jacekowski, nie dogodzisz
<Wizard> nie w tym kraju
<Wizard> bo tu pracy nie ma!
<jacekowski> wszedzie jest
<Wizard> mój brat w 2 dni znalazł
<jacekowski> mcdonald zawsze szuka
<Wizard> fizyczną, na wakacje
<Wizard> jeździł i kable kładł
<Thorbjorn> ja nie mówię, że nie ma roboty
<Thorbjorn> robota jest, ale taka, że daj spokój
<jacekowski> lepiej zasilek brac
<jacekowski> urzyj
<jacekowski> umrzyj
<Thorbjorn> nie biore zasiłku
<Thorbjorn> nawet nie jestem zarejestrowany   urzędzie
<jacekowski> albo masz robote
<jacekowski> albo jestes pasozyt
<jacekowski> nie ma innej opcji
<Thorbjorn> NIE BIORE ZASIŁKU
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<jacekowski> to rodzice ci daja
<jacekowski> dalej pasozyt jestes
<jacekowski> albo kradniesz
<Wizard> :]
<Thorbjorn> Zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę, że to pomówienie?
<Wizard> pozwij go!
<Wizard> na pewno go skażą, on jest komunistą
<jacekowski> Thorbjorn: ale to prawda
<Thorbjorn> Nie kradnę, nie pobieram zasiłku, nie pracuje.
<Thorbjorn> Pomagam dziadkom bo potrzebują opieki. Kminisz kmiocie?
<Thorbjorn> i żyję z ich emerytur na które ciężko pracowali przez kilkadzisiąt lat.
<Thorbjorn> Więc bądź tak miły i się odpierdol.
<Wizard> nie mów brzydko :(
<Thorbjorn> Bo mówi tak jakbym mu fortune ukradł.
<Wizard> on jest komunistą :)
<jacekowski> czyli pasozytujesz na dziadkach
<jacekowski> i jeszcze podatku nie odprowadzasz od tego
<foreste> a jacekowski to czlowiek bez skazy ;p
<Wizard> foreste, http://wstaw.org/w/VEQ/linki/
<Wizard> no ba
<Thorbjorn> jacekowski: dziadkowie sa w pierwszej frupie podatkowej
<Thorbjorn> nie przekraczam tych kilku tysiecy
<Wizard> i co, foreste, ładne, nie?
<Wizard> tak przez okno paczę i widzę, że służby miejskie w Łodzi jednak sobie do serca wzięły radę Kobuszewskiego z "Bruneta wieczorową porą"
<Thorbjorn> kebaby zra?
<Wizard> nie odśnieżają, bo się roztopi
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<Thorbjorn> shpaq: ćpak xD
<Thorbjorn> #meego
<shpaq> :)
<Thorbjorn> o /j zapomniałem ;D
<Wizard> meego nie żyje
<Wizard> z resztą, to też gnome3 ;)
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: nie prawda
<Thorbjorn> a jak nie żyje to sram
<regedarek> czesc, jaka bedzie najlepsza wersja linuxa na pendrive??
<Wizard> cześć regedarek, pewnie najnowsze wydanie Twojej Ulubionej Dystrybucji
<regedarek> :) hmm a cos lzejszego :)
<Wizard> najnowsze wydanie Twojej Ulubionej Dystrybucji, z doinstalowanym openboksem?
<Wizard> regedarek, jak myślisz, co ludzie mogą ci polecić na kanale #ubuntu-pl? :D
<Thorbjorn> Semplice Linux
<Wizard> że co?!
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, proszę
<Thorbjorn> sid/stable i openbox
<Wizard> :D
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: o Sparky Linux słyszał?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> ja używam tylko dużych dystrybucji
<Thorbjorn> to goście z linuxiarze.pl zrobili
<Thorbjorn> http://linuxiarze.pl/sparkylinux/
<Thorbjorn> śmiech na sali
<Wizard> co w tym śmiesznego?
<Demorion> Cześć wszystkim
<Wizard> kiedyś był elive - coś w podobie
<Wizard> jeden gość to robił
<Thorbjorn> no tak
<Wizard> ale potem zjeał
<Thorbjorn> Tylko gui jest paskudne.
<Wizard> e17 może być bardzo ładny
<Thorbjorn> wiem
<Thorbjorn> ale tu jest paskudny ;D
<Thorbjorn> http://bodhilinux.com/images/big/week27.jpg a tu bardzo fajny
<Thorbjorn> o bodhi sobie potestuje
<Wizard> przeca to óbóntó
<Wizard> óbóntó ma też e17 w repo, chyba
<Thorbjorn> ale ja na usb testuje
<Wizard> a testuj nawet na dyskietkach
<Thorbjorn> Oki doki
<Wizard> :]
<DaZ> e16 było fajne
<Wizard> tyż
<DaZ> e17 tez jest nawet fajne, tylko jakis straszny standardowy temat ma :f
<Thorbjorn> i duze belki
<Wizard> DaZ, ten rudy ciągle?
<DaZ> imo pokrywa to strasznytemat <:
<DaZ> jakiś złotawoanimowanobiałojakiś
<Thorbjorn> pokrywa?
<Wizard> pokrywa?
<DaZ> chociaz słabo pamietam juz :f
<DaZ> zmienisz styl, zmieni belki :f
<Thorbjorn> ale tez takie wielkie mialem
<Thorbjorn> chcialem form lmde zrobic z e17 moze ktos pamieta
<Thorbjorn> Dobra
<Thorbjorn> e17 mi przypadlo do gustu. instalujem
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<Thorbjorn> PoKrAk: o/
<PoKrAk> mam kwestie :D
<Thorbjorn> Jak tam pokrakos?
<PoKrAk> narazie wstrzymany :D czasu braknie
<PoKrAk> ale maszyne mam gotową do dalszej nad nim pracy
<PoKrAk> interesuje mnie kwestia uruchamiania apache poczty itp w piaskownicy
<PoKrAk> jakieś sugestie opisy itp?
<Wizard> po staremu w chroocie, ew vserver, o ile ktoś to rozwija
<Wizard> na bsd w jailu, na solarisie w kontenerku
<PoKrAk> myslałem nad lxe
<Wizard> a to nie znam
<PoKrAk> ale to nie do konca rowiazanie o które mi chodzi
<PoKrAk> bo musisz i tak cały system na wirtualce/kontenerze odpalic
<Wizard> zwykły chrót albo niezwykły vserver powinien dać radę
<PoKrAk> niby do apache jest mod_chroot ale nie jest juz rozwijany
<Wizard> zawsze w chrócie możesz zrobić buildroot
<Wizard> i na nim apache
<PoKrAk> a jailkit?
<Wizard> a co to?
<Thorbjorn> NO JA WAM ŁBY PRZY DUPACH POURYWAM! ;D
<Thorbjorn> Czemu nikt mi nie  powiedział, że 317 jest tilling?
<PoKrAk> niby coś w stylu piaskownicy ale nie udało mi sie tego jeszcze poprawnie odpalic
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, a jest?
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: tak
<Wizard> no nie wydaje mnie się
<Thorbjorn> zaraz Ci screena puszcze
<Thorbjorn> http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-4f3ccb0814f9f7.31925338.png
<Thorbjorn> zatkało kakało? ;D
<Wizard> no żart jakiś
<Wizard> to wyłącz wtyczkę kafelkującą
<Wizard> ;P
<Thorbjorn> działa i jest tilling ;p
<Thorbjorn> spadaj na drzewo
<Thorbjorn> i jest lekkie
<Wizard> ja nie używam e17 już
<Wizard> od dłuższego czasu
<Thorbjorn> to spadaj na drzewo dwukrotnie
<PoKrAk> e17 rulez :D
<Wizard> ten projekt powinien już dawno być głównym desktopem na linuksie
<Thorbjorn> PoKrAk:  ++++++
<PoKrAk> dokładnie
<Wizard> na początku mieli jakiegoś szefa projektu, który był kompletnym debilem
<PoKrAk> trza petycje napisać
<Wizard> przepisywali cały czas od nowa
<Wizard> potem co się zmienił szefu, to zmieniała się koncepcja
<Wizard> bo każdy miał swoją "anty-koncepcję"
<Wizard> i cały czas cieknie pamięć, its
<Wizard> itd*
<PoKrAk> Thorbjorn: czemu stawiasz to na bodhi
<Wizard> mieli tyle czasu, tyle ludzi, tyle chęci i pomysłów
<PoKrAk> postaw sobie o postaw na debianie e17 działa o wiele lepiej
<Wizard> i spierdol*li na całej linii
<PoKrAk> heh musze sobie jakąś maszyne na linuxie w chacie postawić normalnie bo mi teskno do e17
<Wizard> heh
<Thorbjorn> PoKrAk: poczekaj musze potestowac troche
<PoKrAk> co tu testować
<PoKrAk> instalujesz bowy system
<PoKrAk> doinstalowywujesz e17
<PoKrAk> dodajesz paczki co ci sa potrzebne i moduły
<PoKrAk> konfigurujesz działasz
<PoKrAk> bazowy miało być :P
<Thorbjorn> tez fajnie
 * PoKrAk wlaśnie instaluje do testów QUBES OS
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> pani Asia nie próżnuje?
<PoKrAk> chce to wlaśnie sprawdzić :D
<Wizard> heh
<PoKrAk> ciekawe czy na serwer sie to nadaje :P
<Wizard> to jest fedora
<Wizard> odpowiedź jest prosta - nie bardzo :D
<Wizard> chyba, że masz dużo czasu
<PoKrAk> :D wlaśnie nietety fedora
<PoKrAk> a z czasem to nie wiem sie obaczy
<PoKrAk> długo sie instaluje moze dlatego ze na wirtualce to stawiam
<Wizard> laptop mi swapuje :<
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehe a nie fapuje ?? :D
<Wizard> a niby czemu?
<Wizard> przy pani Asi? nie wypada chyba :|
<PoKrAk> hehehehehe
<Wizard> scena z Kilerów dwóch - "może zapytacie o coś pana prezydenta?" "co tam u pana słuchać, panie prezydencie?"
<PoKrAk> qrde ciagla jestem na 560 pakiecie z 561 :/
<PoKrAk> korzystajcie z neta anonimowi 31 marca wyłanczają neta :D
<matti_> chyba wyłączają
<Demorion> cze
<PoKrAk> jeden pies
<PoKrAk> http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-4f3ccb0814f9f7.31925338.png
<PoKrAk> tfu
<PoKrAk> nie to
<PoKrAk> www.niebezpiecznik.pl
<Wizard> cześć Demorion
<Wizard> PoKrAk, to już było
<PoKrAk> było będzie :D
<PoKrAk> hmmm czym/jak wywalić backdory i malware pozostawione na serwerze po badziewiu z wordpressa??
<PoKrAk> koleś coż załapał a to gównienko ukryło wpis do crona i nie idzie tego namierzyc
<DaZ> lul.
<PoKrAk> mowiłem mu zeby sobie od nowa postawił i załatała ale leniwa bestia jest :/
<PoKrAk> wolał dołożyć ramu, żeby nie wykrzaczało serwera heh
<Demorion> lol
<Demorion> sprytny jest ;)
<PoKrAk> no dokładnie
<PoKrAk> a istnieje sposób na zlokalizowanie wpisu w cronie jak nie ma go w standartowych plikach ??
<PoKrAk> no qubes sie zainstalował
<Wizard> PoKrAk, man crontab
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> pewnie w plikach użytkowników siedzi
<Demorion> słuchajnie mam pytanie, napisałem sobie skrypt pingujacy komputer w sieci, dałem mu prawa do wykonywania, a chce dać go jako aktywator na panelu i żeby po kliknieciu mi sie uruchamial w konsoli. dałem polecenie ./home/nazaw/skrypt ale po odplaniu okienko terminala znika
<Wizard> po co ta kropka z przodu?
<Demorion> ./skrypt w konsoli, tak sie go odpala
<Demorion> zresztą bez kropki tez nie działa ;)
<Wizard> no i?
<Wizard> to pewnie źle napisałeś skrypt
<Demorion> skrypt odpalony w konsoli działa prawidłowo
<PoKrAk> swietnie do qubesa sie zalogować nie moge :/
<Wizard> PoKrAk, już bić brawo?
<PoKrAk> ta wywaliło jakiś błąd ale w wiekszości poza ekranem ekran logowania i dupa :/
<PoKrAk> heh nic
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<Wizard> pong
<Ozil> Wizard: SPRAWDZIŁEŚ panda board ?
<Wizard> jeszcze nie
<Ozil> ok
<ok_lackyu_as> Jak sprawdzić szerokość szyny systemowej oraz szerokość w bitach pozostałych szyn ?
<ok_lackyu_as> ( nie posiadam instrukcji, a strona producenta nie informuje - laptop 6 letni  )
<m477__> ;]
<m477__> co to szyna systemowa
<m477__> rotfl
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave!
<Wizard> szatan
<Wizard> cześć |B|enedyktXVI
<|B|enedyktXVI> xchat vs kvirc ;> ktos sie wypowie w tej delikatnej materii?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> używam xchata
<|B|enedyktXVI> aktualnie też i to od dawna, ale nie wiem czy to nie czas na zmianę ;-)
<Wizard> Wąski, czy ciebie sufit się na głowę nie spadł?
<Thorbjorn> e17 pro ogar, zajebiste DE
<Psotnick> Nie zna ktoś jakiegoś dobrego tutoriala o socketach?
<Psotnick> W C/C++, zapomniałem napisać :)
<Demorion> se plus, plus
<Demorion> słuchajnie wkurza mnie to dołączanie do kanału i wychodzenie z niego w irssi, jak można to wyłączyć ?
<Demorion> powiadomienia, że ktoś wszedł na kanał i wyszedł*
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> kutwa
<tajwanuser> kliknalem jakis skrot klawiszowy i mi sie wylaczolo obramowanie okienek
<tajwanuser> oO
<sysek> :)
<totalizator> za karę, nie klikaj jak nie wiesz co
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> kliknalem jak zmienialem karty w irssi zeby napisac "cze" na tym kanale
<tajwanuser> :D
<Wizard> Ozil, ping
<Wizard> Psotnick, linux programming guide
<Wizard> tam jest cały rozdział o socketach
<Wizard> Ozil, podłączyłem pandę do telewizjera, wygląda na to, że jest na chodzie
<Wizard> ubuntu podnosi się z karty cf, cośtam nawet mieli
<Wizard> dam ci jeszcze znać
<tajwanuser> o
<tajwanuser> odkrylem fajna opcje pod mod4+w
<tajwanuser> i mod4+s
<Wizard> w juniti?
<tajwanuser> to raczej z compiza
<tajwanuser> albo z gnome2
<sysek> Wizard: o/
<tajwanuser> ale to chyba compizowe bajery
<Wizard> pewnie tak
<tajwanuser> wiem
<tajwanuser> albo nie
<Wizard> cześć sysek!
<sysek> no siema
<Ozil> Wizard: pong
<Ozil> no to jaka cena ?
<Wizard> jeszcze nie wiem, czy wszystko w porządku z tym
<Ozil> acha
<Wizard> na razie stworzył sobie kartę i ubu wstało
<Wizard> szukam klawiatury ;P
<tajwanuser> uff
<tajwanuser> przywrocilem
<tajwanuser> chyba cos sie wykraczylo
<Ozil> a ta panda ma procka 1,2 i 512 ramu
<Ozil> z tego co tu czytam to to ma1 gb ramu
<Ozil> bt i wifi
<Wizard> więcej ma ramu
<Wizard> nie wiem ile, bo tak naprawdę, to leży u mnie w szafce
<Wizard> nie mam nawet zasilacza swojego, tylko pożyczony
<Ozil> kupie bez zasilacza
<Wizard> tak na dobrą sprawę, to ja to teraz pierwszy raz uruchamiam, żeby coś potestować ;P
<Ozil> yhy
<Wizard> no się ubuntu ustawia
<Ozil> oks
<Ozil> tylko dokupie sobie jaką karte sdhc z 16 gb to mi styknie do tego zestawu
<Ozil> a dawno to kupowałeś ?
<Wizard> rok temu prawie
<Wizard> jakoś w marcu czy kwietniu przyszło
<Wizard> zamówił mój kolega 3
<Wizard> nikt z tym nic nie robi
<Ozil> no to chociaż troche ci sie zwruci za to
<Wizard> trochę? :>
<Ozil> muj zakup jest uzależniony od twojej ceny
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> dobrze, niech się do zainstaluje i pomyślimy ;)
<Ozil> spoxik
<Wizard> jak coś, to spytam kolegów, może komuś nie potrzebne już
<Ozil> ok
<Ozil> bo ja to mam prawie całą kase na rozchodnym
<Ozil> i tak skrzętnie odłorzyłem 26 funtów na tego raspbery pi
<Ozil> projekty długoterminowe pozaczynane
<Wizard> na arma?
<Ozil> i się nagle nie wyrabiam
<Wizard> i do tego ci sprzęt potrzebny?
<Ozil> potrzebny mi jest na skromniutki serwerek w domu wiesz nas przedewszystkim
<Ozil> a laptom nie moż ciągnać już po 24h
<PoKrAk> freenas
<PoKrAk> :)
<Ozil> wruzcę dysk usb i starczy
<Ozil> może tam jakiś teręcik do tego i raczej będzie to coś w trybie textowym tylko
<Wizard> nie wiem, czy panda bootuje z usb
<Ozil> system na karcie pamięci
<Ozil> a dysk na usb jako magazyn
<Wizard> mhm
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak oddanie?
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, kuwa, moja tekila też niedobra :|
<BlessJah> Wizard: język
<Ozil> Wizard: wiesz muszę ograniczyć dostep innym lokatorą do mojego kompa bo tak być nie może
<Ozil> a wspulne pliki niech na tym trzymają pozatym to specjalniedla matuli bo ciągle nażeka że nie ma nic w tv to sobie sama filmy poogląda na nowiusieńkim tv
<Ozil> bo kupiłem jej 42" tomson prosto w sklepie w fabryce tam są produkowane właśnie tomsony handspe czy jakoś tak czasem bluray sony i tam kumple pracuje za 800 zł to dla niej świat i ludzie
<Ozil> tcl żyrardów
<Ozil> no tyle że bez gwarancji
<BlessJah> Ozil: nadal jak coś masz ustawę o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży konsumenckiej
<Ozil> BlessJah: mugłbyś mi coś jaśniej na ten temat napisac ?
<BlessJah> Ozil: naprawa, wymiana lub zwrot pieniedzy, dwa lata, jesli wada ujawni sie w ciagu pol roku od zakupu, domniemuje sie ze sprzedali popsute
<Ozil> acha
<BlessJah> http://forumprawne.org/prawa-konsumenta/160753-ustawa-o-szczegolnych-warunkach-sprzedazy-konsumenckiej-oraz-o-zmianie-kodeks-cywilny.html#post787426
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/85zhu4a> (at forumprawne.org)
<Ozil> dzieki wam bardzo panowie
<Szatan> Wizard: ta/k
<Szatan> *tak?
<Wizard> a, nic już
<Szatan> Wizard: Musiałeś mnie wzywać z wiecznej ciemności? ;d
<termi> gdzie znajde stery do drukarki lexmark e340?
<termi> bo kurde wczesniej bez problemu ja automatycznie instalowalo na ubuntu a teraz lipa
<termi> stereoniwkow nie ma
<termi> :/
<Wizard> Szatan, już nie pierdziel
<Szatan> Wizard: następnym razem uważaj kogo wzywasz ;p
<Wizard> pff
<Psotnick> Mógłby ktoś powiedzieć jakie IP dla wirtualnej maszyny ma pecet na którym jest włączona?
<Psotnick> Ah, już wiem, takie jak maszynka na LANie
<Wizard> Psotnick, to zależy od ustawień wirtualnej maszyny
<Psotnick> Hm.. nic się nie bawiłem, ale działa tak jak powiedziałem
<Psotnick> Chociaż w drugą stronę już nie działa
<Ozil> Wizard: i jak tam zainstalowało ci się ubuntu ?
<m477__> ide zaraz na cpanie :-)
<Wizard> Ozil, ta, robi się update
<Wizard> od godziny
<Wizard> albo coś jest z tym nie tak, albo karta cf to nie jest dobre rozwiązanie
<Wizard> hmm w sumie to laptop startowany z tej karty wcale jakoś bosko nie chodził
<Ozil> dobra to w takim prazie pogadamy wieczorem bo ja muszę zrobić teraz 2 kompy idę do warsztatu
<Skrzyp> Kartę CF to se możesz wsadzić do Amigi
<Skrzyp> Albo do Nikona
<Ozil> to chyba ma sd
<Ozil> czy cf ?
<Wizard> ma sd
<Wizard> jakiś uniwersalny czytik podobno
<Wizard> karta sd działa
<Ozil> sdhc są przecież szybsze od zwykłych sd
<Demorion> jest jakiś konwenter audio/video gdzie mogę... moją całą muzykę wrzucić do formatu mp3
<Demorion> ?
<azarismag> witam
<azarismag> mam maly problem i nie umniem go ogarnac
<Skrzyp> Użyj magii
<Demorion> magii... konsoli
<azarismag> gdybym wiedzial jak z nia pogadac
<azarismag> na ten temat
<Skrzyp> RTFM
<azarismag> po prostu kursor mi znika na pulpicie jak przez sekunde mysza nie ruszam
<Skrzyp> Księgi z zaklęciami, magiczne zwoje itd.
<azarismag> zapomnialem wojka zapytac
<Demorion> ja polecamn poczytać podręcznik magii
<Demorion> man
<Skrzyp> Wojka?
<azarismag> z pol roku kompa nawet nie dotknalem i to pewno przez to
<azarismag> woja google
<Skrzyp> Magic Antology Notes
<Skrzyp> Woj?
<Skrzyp> Chyba WUJ
<azarismag> no Wójek google
<Skrzyp> Słownika też nie dotykałeś, widać.
<Demorion> jaki wuj jeden ch*j
<azarismag> najleprzy i wie wszystko :P
<Skrzyp> Najlepszy...
<azarismag> eee
<azarismag> nie sorki
<azarismag> hehh
<azarismag> siarlo mi chyba na procek
<azarismag> od tych mrozów
<Skrzyp> Co ty, kurde, w pudle byłeś? Komputera zapomniał, pisać zapomniał...
<azarismag> w niemczech w robocie
<azarismag> solary podłączałem
<Demorion> hmmm dlaczego imie Rocco mi się źle kojarzy ?!
<tajwanuser> cze
<Demorion> bry
<Skrzyp> Dobrze, że się nie tłumaczy "mam komputer z Niemiec"
<azarismag> hehe
<azarismag> a juz mam :P to pewno unclutter
<Skrzyp> Nie
<Skrzyp> To SWcursor
<azarismag> a sprawdzę czy jest w systemie
<azarismag> nie mam tego
<Skrzyp> ...
<Skrzyp> TO JEST OPCJA W XORG.CONF, CIAPAŁO!
<Wizard> solary zakładał w Niemczech?
<tajwanuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbHpq-zymoU ale syf:D zajebiste
<tajwanuser> :D
<Wizard> ciekawa opcja
<Wizard> tajwanuser, coś okropnego
<tajwanuser> nom:D
<Wizard> przez ciebie youtube mi teraz to gówno daje "w wybranych dla mnie"
<Wizard> i wszędzie ten sam obrazek
<tajwanuser> haha:D
<Wizard> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlOHn6dbSM8
<tajwanuser> kiedys mi wyswietlalo w proponowanych lady gage czy cos
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> slucham tego ~10 raz
<tajwanuser> i mi sie wlacza ahdd
<tajwanuser> adhd
<BlessJah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od6sUNTHiHs
<azarismag> jak pamietam to w /etc/X11/ ale jak patrze to w xorg.conf nie ma takiej opcji
<Skrzyp> BO TRZA JĄ KUWA DODAĆ!
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: mam klimat na rozwalke
<tajwanuser> :P
<gjm> dziń dybły
<azarismag> unclutter -idle 10 sprawia ze znika po 10 sekundach wiec wywalam to cos bo mi nie potrzebne
<BlessJah> co oznaczają suid i sgid na katalogu?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping
<kklimonda> BlessJah: sticky bit na grupę oznacza, że wszystkie pliki/katalogi tworzone w tym katalogu mają grupę katalogu w którym są tworzone
<BlessJah> tak samo będzie na userze
<Demorion> mam małą prośbę...
<Demorion> jest w ogóle jakiś program pod konsole co by otwierał każdą piosenkę ? albo przynajmniej większą część formatów ?
<BlessJah> graficzny ci nie wystarczy?
<Demorion> chce koniecznie konsole
<Demorion> ;)
<BlessJah> mocp albo mpd spradz
<gjm> cplay albo madplay
<Demorion> mocp tylko mp3
<BlessJah> Description    : An ncurses console audio player with support for the mp3, ogg, and wave formats
<tajwanuser> Demorion: kolejny masochista?:D
<Demorion> noo ;D
<gjm> Demorion: "cplay  is  a  front-end for various audio players. It aims to provide a user-friendly interface with  simple  filelist  and  playlist  control.
<Demorion> ;D user-friendly
<Demorion> ;D
<gjm> debiloodporny
<BlessJah> Demorion: ffmpeg jeszcze
<BlessJah> do konwersji
<Demorion> dzięki
<tajwanuser> najlepiej do wszystkiego pisac wlasne apki
<Demorion> komu sie chce tyle tego pisac ?
<Demorion> o ile jeszcze potrafi
<tajwanuser> serkamil: zmien nick
<gjm> tajwanuser: czemu niby?
<tajwanuser> bo to moje imie
<gjm> a ja jestem z tajwanu, zmień nick
<tajwanuser> nie
<tajwanuser> :)
<Airells> czesc, maly offtopic jednak wiekszej polskiej spolcznosci na ircu nie znam, czy istnieje duzy polski pokoj dotyczacy programowania?
<Airells> s/pokoj/kanal/
<DaZ> polski :c
<Airells> czasami warto porozmawiac o lokalnych problemach
<DaZ> #php-pl pewnie by było najwieksze <:
<Airells> bardziej nie webowe?
<Airells> albo ogolny
<Airells> kiedy bylo #c++.pl teraz widze resztki zostaly
<sysek> (:
<Airells> mowie oczywiscie w odniesieniu do ilosci osob
<tajwanuser> wszyscy sie nauczyli angielskiego
<Airells> zawod wymaga, jednak czasami o problemach lokalnych chetnie bym porozmawial
<Airells> typu placa praca i chocby konferencje lokalne
<tajwanuser> to zakladaj kanal
<tajwanuser> zbieraj ludzi
<tajwanuser> ;)
<Airells> trolluj dalej
<DaZ> masz muj mjecz
<tajwanuser> Airells: ja?;)
<gjm> nie, on
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> czym by tu posłodzić herbatę
<BlessJah> z sypkich mam mąkę i sól
<tajwanuser> a masz cytryne?
<BlessJah> nie
<gjm> monkom
<BlessJah> myślałem że mam cukier
<BlessJah> mam mąkę
<gjm> a to koks
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: to lec do sasiadki po cukier;P
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: tylko bym musiał wyczaić kiedy sąsiadka jest jeszcze w pracy
<BlessJah> a córka już ze szkoly wrócila :]
<BlessJah> tak to sie nie opłaca
<tajwanuser> pij bez cukru, bedziesz zdrowszy
<tajwanuser> kiedys nauczylem sie tak pic
<BlessJah> zagryzę pączkiem
<tajwanuser> tylko w moim przypadku bylo tak, ze stopniowo slodzilem coraz mniej
<sysek> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/Zrzut%20ekranu%202012-02-16%20%28godz.%2018.02.11%29.png
<tajwanuser> ;P
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7lnle9t> (at dl.dropbox.com)
<sysek> uch uch
<Demorion> dlaczego wszyscy dzis ciagle mowia o tych paczkach ?
<gjm> bo przedwczoraj były walentynki
<DaZ> tesz takie hce
<DaZ> >:
<Demorion> heh nawet 1 dostałem ;D formatu A4 ;)
<BlessJah> gjm: fatalnie się składa, bo przedwczorajsze związki dzisiaj będą przechodziły kryzys "jak myślisz, jestem gruba?"
<BlessJah> Demorion: a o mnie mama nie pamiętała :(
<Demorion> ciekawą masz mamę ;)
<gjm> jeb*ne francuskie repo, myślałem że mi neta ucięli
<DaZ> [']
<Demorion> 0o
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: słodziłeś stopniowo coraz mniej, mi już zaczyna się podobać gorzka
<BlessJah> nie ma to jak rzucić słodzenie z lenistwa
<BlessJah> gjm: anonimowi wycianają dns
<Demorion> pisze chyba o tym na niebezpieczniku
<Demorion> o ataku na dnsy
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> mam swój, co mi się stanie? :D
<DaZ> zaatakuja ci
<BlessJah> Wizard: no padnie, będziesz mial tylko wpisy z cache
<Wizard> cicho tam
<DaZ> ew, gimwojownicy z anominus polsku do ciebie przyjdą :f
<Wizard> Poljsko naprjed!
<BlessJah> gimwojownicy?
<Wizard> gjmwojownicy
<Wizard> ;P
<gjm> BlessJah: ja im kutfa wyłączę internet wyłączę! przez chwilę miałem taką srakę że strach się bać
<BlessJah> język
<DaZ> przemówił BlessJah, administrator internetu <:
<gjm> ojczyzna polszyzna, fakaj się ;f
<Demorion> lol
<Cyr4x> Jak ustawić gadu-gadu w Empathy? Doinstalowalem paczkę telepathy-sunshine, która niby ma to obsługiwać i jak już zimportowało listę z serwera, to dwuklik na kontakcie nie otwiera okna rozmowy (przy kontaktach google talk działa ok)
<Demorion> słuchajcie jaka jest komenda żeby zaznaczyć, że do kogoś jest adresowana odp... bo zapomniałem, nie było mnie na tym kanale 3 miechy... nie pamietam
<Thorbjorn> Cyr4x: którą wersję masz ubuntu?
<Cyr4x> 11.10
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: ale o co chodzi?
<Demorion> noo
<Demorion> o to
<Thorbjorn> Toś naświetlił problem...
<BlessJah> demo<tab>
<Enlik> /query
<Demorion> dzięki
<Demorion> !!
<Thorbjorn> lol.
<Enlik> ?
<Demorion> BlessJah: dzięki
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: ile Ty masz lat?
<BlessJah> Enlik: sam jesteś query
<Enlik> brzmi jak komplement
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: nie mów, że nie przepisywałeś nicków na początku
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: co mają lata, do mego pytania ?
<BlessJah> on cie próbuję obrazić
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: niet ;p
<Demorion> za stary jestem na takie prowokacje ;)
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: wcześniej na polczatach siedziałem. Taka sama opcja była.
<Thorbjorn> PoKrAk: śpi?
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: nie wiem czy jest się czym chwalić
<Cyr4x> teraz to sie nawet nie moge zalogowac na gg
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: ja miałem wtedy ze 13 lat
<BlessJah> a teraz masz?
<Thorbjorn> 13,5
<Demorion> Cyr4x: zainstaluj sobie pidgina
<tajwanuser> co to polczat?
<Cyr4x> nie chce pidgina
<Thorbjorn> tajwanuser: taki czat dla głupich  dzieci
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: taki czat onetu, tylko inny
<Cyr4x> chyba jednak pozostanie kadu
<Thorbjorn> Cyr4x: a co Ci w pidginie si nie podoba?
<tajwanuser> nie spotkalem sie
<Cyr4x> przede wszystkim historia dla każdego kontaktu z osobna
<tajwanuser> kiedys troche siedzialem na DC
<Cyr4x> i weź spróbuj przejżeć później rozmowę z kimś spoza listy
<Demorion> ja z empathy miałem ten sam problem... zawsze problem z protokołem, to nie łączy.. albo coś innego... a teraz mam EKG, tylko szkoda że nie ma EKG2 w repo dla ubuntu
<Cyr4x> ale ekg to pod konsole
<Cyr4x> odpada
<Cyr4x> mam kadu 0.11 ale muszę tylko do ładu doprowadzić ikonkę w trayu bo nie odpala
<Demorion> mnie tam pasuje ;) mam słabego kompa a pidgin czy kadu lubi pamieć ;)
<Airells> ogarnij sie pidgin i gadu gadu a nie tracisz 3 miesiace zycia na konfigurowanie GG
<tajwanuser> go gadu byl jeden dobry program
<tajwanuser> i byl on na windowsa
<tajwanuser> konnekt
<tajwanuser> ;P
<Demorion> ptfuu z GG z windowsa...
<Cyr4x> już mówiłem dlaczego nie pidgin
<Demorion> jest fajny zamiennik.. gg lite
<Airells> jest fajny system Windows
<Airells> do desktopow
<Cyr4x> poza tym już niedługo to nowe gadu gadu oficjalne wchdzi na linuksa :)
<Cyr4x> ale pewnie tak samo będzie n reklam
<Demorion> :D cos czuję, ze nie będzie popularne
<tajwanuser> :P
<Thorbjorn> bedzie
<tajwanuser> moze przygotowuja sie na symbiana
<tajwanuser> ;P
<tajwanuser> lol
<tajwanuser> androida*
<tajwanuser> :D
<Airells> a moze widza nadchodzacy kataklizm spowodowany przez google talk
<Cyr4x> takie głupie pytanie jak wywalić moduł indicator_docking?
<Cyr4x> juz mam
<Demorion> na moje oko, to szkoda że tak mało ludzi uzywa xmpp
<BlessJah> właśnie
<BlessJah> jabber z transportem
<BlessJah> i uczcie ich
<tajwanuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoDPPgWbfXY&feature=share
<Wizard> Demorion, ja używam
<Wizard> ;P
<Demorion> ja też ;)
<Demorion> demorion@jabster.pl
<BlessJah> ja mam jabbera
<BlessJah> ale nick do mnie nie pisze
<BlessJah> :(
<Demorion> BlessJah: nie rozumiem ? kto do Ciebie nie pisze ?
<BlessJah> nikt
<Airells> Demorion nie stawiamy spacji przed znakiem zapytania
<BlessJah> Airells: nas nie interesuje , co wy robicie
<BlessJah> : ]
<Demorion> mnie też
<Airells> a powinno Cie interesowac co robia wyksztalceni ludzie
<tajwanuser> ktos tutaj probuje byc ch**em...
<Demorion> dziwny gość
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: musisz przyznać, że idzie mi nieźle
<BlessJah> Demorion: co do znaków interpunkcyjnych, miał rację
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: nie Ciebie mialem na mysli
<BlessJah> :(
<tajwanuser> o Tobie napisalbym ku*as
<tajwanuser> :D
<Demorion> BlessJah: nie zwróciłem uwagi
<BlessJah> Airells ci zwrócił
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> i uciekł
<Demorion> BlessJah: zauważyłem ;)
 * tajwanuser juz nic nie pisze
<Wizard> no, dostaniesz +q, żeby ci było łatwiej
<Wizard> jak jest iowait 40-50%, to jest bardzo źle, nie? :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: dobrze widzę? to może być drugi nick kogoś z kanału
<BlessJah> Wizard: zauważyłeś?
<Wizard> Airells?
<BlessJah> nom
<Wizard> sądząc po tym, co ma w $USER, to był to TheNumb
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> :D
<Elementt> nie mam opcji nawet zeby sie jakos zalogowac i modyfikowac?
<Elementt> wytlumaczy mi ktos co kiedys zjebalem ze dzisiaj w Ubuntu 11.10 nie moge w Network-Menager niczego edtytować? :/
<gjm> nie zjebuj aka. patrz topic
<gjm> ;>
<Elementt> Ołki dołki.
<Elementt> ino wulgaryzmy sa jak najbardziej polskie :}
<BlessJah> Wizard: mam 10 list zadań, każda po 10 zadań, jeden wielki Makefile na szczycie drzewa katalogów, po jednym na zadanie, czy po jednym na każdy poziom?
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> co?
<BlessJah> 10 programów każdy mający 10 podprogramów czy tam modułów
<BlessJah> wszystko mocno od siebie niezależne
<BlessJah> pytam ile i gdzie Makefile porobić
<Wizard> w każdym module i w głównym
<BlessJah> czyli 111 czy 11 Makefile'i
<Wizard> http://www.glosywmojejglowie.pl/2012/01/09/dusza/
<Wizard> Elementt, ruszałeś wczoraj jakieś uprawnienia lub /etc/group?
<simonnam> witajcie
<simonnam> mam pytanko... zna ktoś jakiś ciekawy tutorial do gita?
<BlessJah> progit
<BlessJah> simonnam: wroclaw?
<simonnam> Wrocław
<BlessJah> studiujesz?
<simonnam> tak
<BlessJah> na poli?
<simonnam> zgadza się
<Wizard> simonnam, manuale od gita mi starczyły
<simonnam> a chciałem jakąś "książkę do poduszki", to pomyślałem, że poczytam o git ;)
<Elementt> Wizard: sqój profil mam w adm: więc spoko
<Elementt> ostatnio na swoim lapku uczyłym znajomego na zaliczenie ale grepami ls'ami catami i jakimis prostymi skryptami nie mógł go zepsuć, nawet on
<BlessJah> grepami nie, przekierowaniami jak najbardziej :]
<Wizard> no
<Elementt> Hmm, chyba dzisiaj nastanie dzień w którym zainstaluje znowu debiana
<simonnam> na desktop?
<Elementt> i do tego z USB bo napęd mi padł.
<Elementt> simonnam: jo.
<simonnam> testing, czy unstable?
<Elementt> stable 6.0.4
<simonnam> aaa... jak dla mnie to na desktop wersja stable troszkę za stare pakiety ma ;)
<Elementt> stabilność uber alles.
<Elementt> tylko sprawdze jak wifi dziala
<simonnam> używam unstable i jeszcze ani razu mi się nie wysypał
<CXIV> ubuntu na pendrivie najlepiej instalować tym usb kreatorem czy zwykłym instalatorem?
<Elementt> na BCM4311 bo w 11.10 to była ruletka z przełącznikiem
<Wizard> o_O
<Elementt> ogólnie Ubuntu 11.10 jakoś do lapków nie bardzo mi przypasowało
<CXIV>  Wizard To reakcja na to co napisałem?
<simonnam> wg mnie skoro jest kreator od Canonical, to najlepiej nim
<Wizard> CXIV, tak
<Wizard> Elementt, a co jest złego w ubuntu do lapków?
<CXIV> Wizard 20 mb/s odczyt/zapis chyba wystarczy?
<Elementt> Wizard: za duży troche koń standardowo z tym GNOME3 na pewno.
<Wizard> CXIV, spokojnie
<Wizard> Elementt, nie rozumiem
<Elementt> Jakos mi nie podpasowalo po prostu
<CXIV> Wizard Więc zrobię głupotę instalując normalnie jak na dysk?
<Elementt> Nie potrafie tego okreslić, ale wkurza
<Wizard> CXIV, nie, powinno nawet działać
<simonnam> Elementt: Ubuntu obsługuje out-of-box kartę dźwiękową w Acer Aspire One, a chociażby openSUSE nie
<CXIV> Wizard Ale?
<Wizard> kreatora w sumie też można użyć, to zrobi takie livecd
<Wizard> nie wiem, czy pakiety zapamiętuje
<Wizard> musiałbyś sprawdzić
<CXIV> OK
<CXIV> Dzięki
<Elementt> simonnam: mam hp z serii g5000, niezła krowa więc acer aspire one mnie mało obchodzi
<simonnam> Elementt: zgadzam się, ale niestety moja znajoma ma tego acera ;)
<EsmD> yo
<Elementt> jak sie zrobie mniej leniwy i ambitniejszy to zainstaluje gentoo
<CXIV> Ale z tego co widzę to raczej nie polecają ubuntu przy niższych prędkościach niż 20 mb/s
<Elementt> simonnam: dlaczego niestety?
<CXIV> Tylko teraz pytanie jak długo pożyje taki pendrive z systemem :D
<Elementt> w ogóle do Acerów jako do firmy nie mam zaufania
<Elementt> fakt że mam monitor w domu Acerowy.
<Elementt> ten co był w biedronce
<Elementt> to na niego nie narzekam, nie mam jakiś specjalnych wymagań :}
<simonnam> Elementt: ponieważ ona chce openSUSE
<KoYoT_> bry
<Diabelko> simonnam: bo OpenSuse stawia na stabilność i to niestety łapie się jako nowy sprzęt
<Diabelko> widziałem ostatnio w nowym update
<Diabelko> że nawet do 3.0 kernelem nie dobili
<Diabelko> w 11.4
<Elementt> simonnam: openSUSE używałem raz w szkole: zainstalowałem, i po 10 minutach byłem w trakcie sciągania ubuntu albo debiana. juz nie pamietam
<CXIV> Mnie nawet się nie uruchomił.
<CXIV> Kernel panic.
<simonnam> Diabelko: nie powiedziałbym, że Aspire One z chipsetem ALC272, to aż tak nowy sprzęt, bo na Ubuntu już od kilku wersji działa
<Diabelko> simonnam: ja mimo że nie używam i nie lubię opensuse
<Diabelko> to mam z nim milsze doświadczenia niż z ubuntu
<Diabelko> jak komuś zainstalowałem, to działało
<simonnam> Elementt: powiem szczerze, że openSUSE nie jest taki zły. Kiedyś to faktycznie był muł, ale teraz się poprawł
<Diabelko> a ubuntu po miesiącu padaka była
<Elementt> ja pierwszego zainstalowanego ubuntu jeszcze w gimnazjum zepsulem w 7 dni :}}
<simonnam> Elementt: to i tak długo wytrzymał :D
<Elementt> simonnam: miałem IRCowe wsparcie :P.
<Elementt> hmm, to jeszcze w gimnazjum było chyba.
<simonnam> Elementt: to wszystko tłumaczy :P ja swojego w kilka godzin zepsułem - byłęm ciekaw co się stanie jak coś pozmieniam w plikach systemowych :D
<Elementt> albo kiedy zapytalem o porade i gosc podal komende ktora wygladala na skomplikowana wymagala sudo
<Elementt> i gdzies w wierszach było rm -rf /
<simonnam> Elementt: dobra porada :D
<Elementt> apacz mi padł
<Elementt> argh
<Cyr4x> jak sie nie wie co sie robi
<Cyr4x> to ubuntu jest padaka
<simonnam> Cyr4x: dzięki takim "poradom" człowiek się uczy
<Cyr4x> tak :)
<simonnam> jeszcze takie jedno pytanko mam... ma ktoś z was taki problem pod gnome-shell, że po wyłączeniu aplikacji napisanych w Qt "znika" dekoracja okien?
<Cyr4x> compiz?
<simonnam> nie, z tego co kojarzę, to gs korzysta z mutter
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> nie mam, mi wszystko działa w gnome-shell
<Cyr4x> XChat CRITICAL *** default event text failed to build!
<Cyr4x> co to moze oznaczac?
<simonnam> Wizard: która wersja gs?
<Cyr4x> jak odpalam xchat-gnome
<Wizard> że programiści popsuli ;)
<Cyr4x> tyle to sie domyślam
<Cyr4x> tylko mie chodzi o uruchomienie tego ustrojstwa i mi się takie komunikaty nie podobają
<Wizard> gnome-shell-3.2.2.1-1.fc16
<Thorbjorn> PoKrAk: śpi?
<simonnam> Wizard: widocznie Fedora jest odporna
<Cyr4x> choć pewnie nic mi to nie da w porównaniu do zwykłego xchat
<Wizard> simonnam, byćmoże
 * gjm Słucha: Justice - D.A.N.C.E.
<Wakec> elo
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> cześć Walec
<Wakec> co mozna robic na ubuntu:D?
<simonnam> to co na każdym komputerze
<gjm> palić wioski, gwałcić, rabować
<Psotnick> gjm: chętnie
<Wizard> :)
<Psotnick> Jaki OS jest potrzebny do tego? ;D
<Wakec> mam takie pytanie, jak uruchomic battlefielda free2play?
<KoYoT_> uzywa ktos xp pod vm?
<simonnam> Psotnick: Ubuntu - była to odpowiedź na pytanie co można robić na Ubuntu :P
<KoYoT_> jak mozna sprawić zeby kamera dzialal na xp na vm?
<gjm> ale fajny bajer se wykminiłem: http://i.imgur.com/wjfWX.jpg
<Wakec> jak zrobic ten pasek na dole jak Ty masZ?:D
<Wakec> bo ja mam po prawej ;D
<Psotnick> gjm: ale super ;D
<BlessJah> tint2?
<gjm> ano
<Psotnick> Masz branie, dwie laski Cię zaczepiają :P
<gjm> Psotnick: e nie, 4
<Psotnick> łaaaaa
<Psotnick> Super ;D
<gjm> no ja wiem ;3
<Wakec> jak zrobic taki pasek na dole?
<Wakec> jak na zdjeciu
<Psotnick> gjm: to kiedy w końcu pójdziecie do łóżka?
<CXIV> Wogóle na necie można było pobrać obraz publicznego FB.
<gjm> Psotnick: bo ja wiem?
<CXIV> gjm Musisz wcześniej olajkować jej pipkę.
<BlessJah> Wakec: to jest, na moje oko, tint2
<gjm> a na moje oko to on pierwszy raz w życiu zainstalował linuksa
<gjm> 19:17 < Wakec> co mozna robic na ubuntu:D?
<gjm> i nie za bardzo będzie wiedział co z tym zrobić
<Wakec> gjm: w sumie nie pierwszy ;), ale newbie jestem
<BlessJah> Wakec: to na razie używaj defaultowego paska
<BlessJah> bo łatwo unity popsuć
<Wakec> latwo usunac ten pasek defaultowy, to juz przezylem;)
<CXIV> Najbezpieczniej używać tylko screenshota pulpitu.
<CXIV> Ja tak robię, robię screena pulpitu , później ustawiam jako tapetę i wyłączam wszystkie niepotrzebne procesy , tak by sama tapeta pozostała.
<gjm> niby po co?
<gjm> kul, też tak zacznę robić
<Wakec> jak mam laptopa, to jak zobaczyc czy ubuntu mi dysk twardy niszczy?
<Wizard> będą wgniecenia o_O
<simonnam> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=57149
<Wakec> chodzi o load cycle
<BlessJah> to było dawno i nieprawda
<simonnam> BlessJah: potwierdzam, ja też nigdy nie zauważyłem jakiegoś nadmiernego parkowania na Linuksie
<Wakec> czyli bez obaw?
<Przemek_> cze
<Wakec> yo
<simonnam> Wakec: bez obaw
<Wakec> simonnam: dzieki
<Demorion>  /msg NickServ identify gitara18
<simonnam> Wakec: ale jak chcesz sprawdzać, to w tym temacie, który podałem masz wszytsko opisane
<Wakec> simonnam: znaczy wiem jak sie sprawdza ilosc parkowan;)
<simonnam> Wakec: no właśnie... to zobacz co jakiś czas sprawdzaj jak zmienia się ilość parkowań i w razie czego sobie pozmieniaj ustawienia
<Skrzyp> Demorion: radzę zmienić wszystkie hasła :)
<Demorion> widzę
<CXIV> Korzystał z was ktoś z slaxa?
<Demorion> mam nadzieję że nikt mi konta nie podwali ;)
<Skrzyp> Nie miej nadziei
<Skrzyp> Tylko zmieniaj w te pędy
<Wakec> trudno sie wlamac komus na kompa z linuxem?
<simonnam> Wakec: zależy jak jest skonfigurowany
<Skrzyp> Matkoboziu
<Skrzyp> Jakie pytanie
<Skrzyp> To tak, jakbym się pytał, czy trudno jest wziąć darmowego batona z automatu
<Wakec> jest jakis program do ogolnej konfiguracji? jak na pulpicie niebianskiej ~~
<Skrzyp> Tak, /etc
<Skrzyp> =,=
<Wakec> gdzie?
<Skrzyp> Na dysku
<CXIV> Skrzyp Może on korzysta z live cd? :D
<Skrzyp> No ta, ale kto by chciał personalizować i konfigurować system w RAMie?
<Skrzyp> Który po reboocie będzie tylko wspomnieniem.
<Skrzyp> To tak, jakby jechać na kemping i robić remont w namiocie.
<Wakec> stary
<Wakec> jestem nowy w ubuntu, dopiero sie ucze
<CXIV> Skrzyp Mnie już nic nie zdziwi :)
<Skrzyp> Staaary
<Skrzyp> 4 lata temu też byłem nowy
<Skrzyp> Nie zadawałem głupich pytań, czytałem manuale, a teraz nawet Gentoo, FreeBSD i składanie jaja robię z zamkniętymi oczami.
<CXIV> Skrzyp Hmm
<CXIV> Wszystko zależy od tego jak dużo chcesz umieć.
<Skrzyp> Poza tym, Linuxy trza całościowo
<Skrzyp> A nie tylko Je*untu
<Skrzyp> I eksperymentować z różnymi, wznosząc doświadczenia z innych.
<Skrzyp> I kombinować, bawić się, mieszać itd. Wtedy się człowiek uczy najbardziej.
<Demorion> nie zmienił :<
<CXIV> Zdarza się
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<CXIV> Wiecie że można nauczyć małpę języka migowego?
<gjm> małpa zna język migowy, tylko o tym nie wie ;f
<gjm> kuwa, Tiesto na polskiej wersji UMF, wieś tańczy wieś śpiewa
<CXIV> Kto to jest Tiesto?
<gjm> `g Tiesto
<Przekliniak> gjm: Tiësto: <http://www.tiesto.com/>
<Ozil> niemiecki dj
<CXIV> Coś jak Underworld?
<Ozil> techno trance electro
<gjm> Underworld?
<gjm> `g tiesto wiki
<Przekliniak> gjm: Tiësto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ti%C3%ABsto>
<gjm> CXIV: taki buracki didżej
<CXIV> Aphex Twin jest niezły
<gjm> potwierdzam
<CXIV> Ostatnio miał ciekawą kolaborację z Pendereckim
<CXIV> "kolaborację" ja pierniczę.....
<CXIV> Ciekawy projekt
<Wizard> Ozil, pong
<kriestof> Hej, wie ktoś jak ustawić polskie znaki pod tty?
<Wizard> jeszcze się aktualizuje o_O
<Wizard> iowaity dochodzą do 90%
<Wizard> coś chyba jest nie tak
<Ozil> yhy
<Ozil> to nie wiem a pytałeś się swoich znajomych czy używają ?
<Ozil> tej pandy ?
<gjm> kriestof: 'setxkbmap pl'
<kriestof> gjm: dalej nic... tty nie ma polskich znaków
<kriestof> dodam, że w gnomie nie ma problemów z fontami
<gjm> kto ma fajny konfig urxvt?
<modinfo> witam
<modinfo> widze zecwszyscy zajeci hackingem :P
<kriestof> "nieznany zestaw znaków unicode - ignorowanie żądania zestawu znaków "
<kriestof> to przy instalacji console-data dostaje
<Thorbjorn> 'utf
<Thorbjorn> 'utf8
<Thorbjorn> 'utf-8
<Thorbjorn> ;-(
<Thorbjorn> Psiekliniak mnie nie lubi
<gjm> `utf-8
<gjm> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<modinfo> lece
<modinfo> bb
<Skrzyp> Bo robisz zły dzyndzelek
<Anonimm9> Witam.
<Anonimm9> Czy może ktoś tutaj używa geany do pisania programów w C++?
<Anonimm9> Ponieważ jestem nieszczęśliwym a zarazazem wkurzonym użytkownikiem tego IDE.
<Skrzyp> Ty weź zmien nick, bo taki sugestywny ostatnio.
<Anonimm9> Słucham?
<gjm> dobra, już mam kul urxvt konfig
<Demorion> ehh
<gjm> Demorion: hrhrhr, dropłem ci nicka
<Demorion> no wiem
<Demorion> i chcę go odzyskać :|
<gjm> zarejestruj jeszcze raz
<Demorion> dzięki
<Demorion> wiedziałem ;D
<Demorion> dzięki jeszcze raz... przywiązany jestem do nicku
<gjm> jak każdy
<Demorion> gjm: postawie Ci piwo ;)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no nie poszlo
<jacekowski> BlessJah: za tydzien powtorka
<Skrzyp> Co za baba
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak sie okazalo ja tu robie
<Skrzyp> Mówię mu ZMIEN SE HASŁO INO SZYBKO
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a niemiec lazi i zmienia ustawienia zaworow
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: baby z zalozenia sa glupie
<Skrzyp> A temu musieli zabrać, żeby zauważył
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: co sie stao, stao sie?
<Skrzyp> Scrollup | grep /msg identify
<gjm> nie zesraj się
<Skrzyp> bardzo śmieszne
<Skrzyp> 10 pączków
<Skrzyp> Z kibla dopiero wróciłem
<CXIV> Skrzyp Dziś są najgorsze pączki.
<CXIV> W całym roku :D
<CXIV> Chyba że
<Skrzyp> Dlatego kupiłem wczoraj
<Skrzyp> I dzisiaj rano
<Demorion> ja zjadłem dziś, chyba z 20...
<gjm> nie no, dwa upgrade'y kernela dziennie to za dużo jak dla mnie ;f
<Thorbjorn> gjm: gdzie?
<mati75> gjm: znowu update w archu?
<gjm> mati75: tak
<mati75> a nie ja już go mam
<mati75> 3.2.6-2
<gjm> bida, jak sobie stałkę założę to mogę i co 5 minut pacmana odpalać, teraz nie
<kklimonda> gjm: cóż, jak się nie ma stałki to się siedzi na debianie stable ;)
<gjm> e tam, da się przeżyć
<jacekowski> gjm: takich rzeczy sie nie robi
<gjm> jacekowski: tzn.?
<jacekowski> gjm: nickow sie nie dropuje
<jacekowski> ghosta mozna zrobic raz czy dwa
<jacekowski> ew haslo zmienic
<jacekowski> i za godzine oddac
<gjm> trzymałem i dropłem, bo nie pamiętam jak się hasło zmienia
<jacekowski> no to co z tego
<gjm> nikt mu nie podwalił?
<jacekowski> ehh widac ze nie rozumiesz
<gjm> no to naświetl mi problem
<jacekowski> a chocby takie cos
<jacekowski> 22:29 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- User reg.  : Mar 10 21:59:24 2006 (5 years, 49 weeks, 0 days, 23:30:26 ago)
<jacekowski> 22:26 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Feb 16 20:48:59 2012 (37 minutes, 42 seconds ago)
<jacekowski> albo takie cos
<jacekowski> prawie 6 lat juz na freenode jestem
<gjm> przykre
<kklimonda> gjm: tak się nie robi, bo to po prostu dziecinne zachowanie. Ale tego się nie da wytłumaczyć, niektórzy to rozumieją, inni nie
<jacekowski> kklimonda: daj mu bana moze zrozumie
<gjm> lol
<gjm> daj
<gjm> good idea
<gjm> nerwów sobie zaoszczędzę
<kklimonda> wszystkie inne powody - utrata wiadomości w MsgServ, strata ładnej daty zarejestrowania nicka i utrata kontroli nad kanałami są ważne - ale ostatecznie sprowadza się to do kwestii smaku
<kklimonda> gjm: ok, służę uprzejmie
<gjm> jestem niesmaczny, a fe
<kklimonda> gjm: nie - ale zachowałeś się nieodpowiedzialnie
<gjm> a to ci
<kklimonda> gjm: zapraszam w przyszłości, jak zrozumiesz czemu kasowanie komuś nicka dla żartu nie jest akceptowalne
<Skrzyp> Badum, tss!
<kklimonda> pod nicka podpięte są kanały, wiadomości, vhost i kto wie co jeszcze
<Skrzyp> No to ja wiem
<Skrzyp> Za dropnięcie mojego nicka tobym chyba zabił, zakopał, znowu zabił i tak loop do { yield }
<kklimonda> to wszystko (poza datą rejestracji) można przywrócić ale chodzi o zasadę - to zachowanie na poziomie mazania po murach farbą
<Skrzyp> Mazanie jest fajne, ale raczej sprayami. Jeszcze zależy czego.
<kklimonda> e tam, dla mnie mazanie tam gdzie nie wolno jest zwykłym wandalizmem
<kklimonda> i nikt mnie nie przekona, że to sztuka albo forma ekspresji - ale to moje zdanie
<jacekowski> kklimonda: teraz to sie mural nazywa
<jacekowski> bo sie graffiti zle kojarzylo
<Skrzyp> To sobie pojedż w krakowie Głowackiego, pod mostem na Powstańców Wlkp, albo za garażami u mnie.
<Skrzyp> To już są dzieła sztuki normalnie
<jacekowski> dalej graffiti
<Skrzyp> No i? Fajnie wygląda, nikt się nie czepia.
<dweller> na garażu to wiesz
<Skrzyp> Nie na garażu, cała Głowackiego
<Skrzyp> Jak się przed pl. Inwalidów na Bronowice odbija, to widać.
<Skrzyp> 1
<Thorbjorn> 2
<CXIV> Korzystał ktoś z was z Knoppixa?
 * Biszkopcik widzial go na ss
<CXIV> Potrzebuje jakieś stabilne distro na usb :D
<CXIV> Mam te 20 mb/s odczyt zapis ale ubuntu dziwnie pracuje.
<Biszkopcik> debian
<Biszkopcik> debian wszedzie dobzre pracuje
<CXIV> Dostaje laga.
<Biszkopcik> backtracka
<Biszkopcik> ja mam na pendrive
<Biszkopcik> chodzi gu
<Biszkopcik> t
<CXIV> Biszkopcik a jaki masz pendrive?
<Biszkopcik> kingstona 4 gb
<Biszkopcik> chyba 13/17
<Biszkopcik> albo 17/17
<Biszkopcik> nie wiem
<Biszkopcik> ale troche juz ma
<CXIV> Mam instalować instalatorem?
<Biszkopcik> nie
<Biszkopcik> unetbootin
<Biszkopcik> iso przez niego wgrywasz
<nn52> czeϾ
<Biszkopcik> nn52: kodowanie
<Biszkopcik> krzaczysz
<drathir> nn52: witaj...
<nn52> to przez te nowe irc... ;/
<drathir> witam...
<nn52> zaraz poszukam gdzie sie zmienia kodowanie
<Biszkopcik> irc jest zawsze te samo :/
<CXIV> nn52 Cześć
<drathir> Biszkopcik: czepiasz sie szczegolow hrhr
<nn52> w pracy jestem i na windowsie kaza mi siedziec :P
<CXIV> Biszkopcik Ale ja  chcę normalnie zainstalować system na usb
<CXIV> Biszkopcik A nie bootować obraz instalacji z usb :)
<Biszkopcik> :/
<Biszkopcik> ja tam nie mam doswiadczenia w tym
<Biszkopcik> ale ten unetbootin rozpakowywuje iso
<Biszkopcik> i wgrywa na pendriva
<Biszkopcik> tyle wiem
<Biszkopcik> :)
<Biszkopcik> i dziala
<Skrzyp> I robi konfig do syslinux
<Skrzyp> Zamiast po ludzku na grub4dos
<Skrzyp> Wtedy można nawet bez rozpakowywania ISO
<CXIV> Ubuntu zmula czasami
<drathir> nn52: putty i z serwerkiem plus irssi
<CXIV> W cholerę jest tych distro na usb
<CXIV> Nie mam czasu żeby wszystkie sprawdzać :D
<drathir> CXIV: a po co instalowac?
<drathir> CXIV: live wystarczy programy mozesz instalowac konto tez utworzyc...
<drathir> zrob za pomoca ubuntowego kreatora bardzo dobrze sobie radzi...
<CXIV> drathir Ubuntu spowalnia czasami
<drathir> spowalnia bo nie oczekuj cudow od usb...
<CXIV> 20 mb/s
<CXIV> Robiłem benchmark
<CXIV> Powinno być w porządku
<drathir> chodzi w miare znosnie wez pod uwage ze system nie uzywa jednego pliku...
<CXIV> Instaluje Knoppixa i zobaczę
<nn52> knopp jest super :D
<CXIV> nn52 Wieki go nie używałem
<drathir> a korzysta z setek jak nie wiecej... i zeby bylo ciekawiej czesto jednoczesnie...
<x0x> GN!
<drathir> ja tam nie widze znaczacego spowalniania... jedynie trzeba rozwaznie ilosc aplikacji uruchamiac...
<drathir> archa sobie zainstaluj hrhr
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-17
<CXIV> Zainstalowalem tego Knoppixa dla niewidomych
<CXIV> Nawet sprawnie dziala
<drathir> CXIV: mam nadzieje ze ubu 10.04 instalowales?
<CXIV> Niet
<CXIV> Knoppixa
<drathir> ale co mulilo niby...
<CXIV> Ubuntu mulił
<CXIV> Knoppix ma skrypt instalacji na usb
<drathir> nie nie muli
<CXIV> Na usb? :)
<drathir> ubu tez normalnie spod systemu sie instaluje przez asystenta dysku startowego...
<drathir> musisz miec tylko iso
<CXIV> To dlaczego mi przymulało? :)
<drathir> to trzeba sprawdzic co bylo przyczyna...
<CXIV> Zrobię tak jak powiedziałeś.
<drathir> bez powodu napewno sie tak niezachowywal cos musialo byc przyczyna...
<drathir> sprobuj jedynie format pendraka i ponowna instalacja knoopixa co najwyzej Cie czeka...
<CXIV> Pierwsze zgram unetbootinem na 1 pendrive image instalacji lubuntu
<CXIV> I zybyczymy :D
<CXIV> Tylko pytanie.
<drathir> tam zwylke iso 10.04 spokojnie idzie
<CXIV> Czy te pakiety które później zainstaluje to będzie przechowywał w jakim folderze?
<drathir> nie befa w folderze beda w obrazie to chyba squashfs czy jakos tak sie nazywa
<drathir> beda*
<CXIV> Zw
<drathir> ok
<drathir> unetbootinem jedynie tworze takie z ktorymi sobie ten ubuntowy nie radzi...
<CXIV1> Ten extra space odnosi sie tylko do /home?
<CXIV1> Czy tez do plikow systemowych?
<CXIV1> Znaczy sie do tych ktore sobie doinstaluje pozniej.
<drathir> tak najlepiej ustawic najwiecej
<CXIV1> Sie instaluje.
<drathir> ja na 2 gb sie spokojnie mieszcze z spora iloscia programow takich niezbednych...
<CXIV1> Ustawilem 4.
<drathir> ok
<drathir> moznaby bylo usunac jakies niepotrzebne rzeczy ale z takiego systemu moge normalnie zainstalowac na dysku wiec usuwajac moglyby byc jakies problemy...
<CXIV1> Podobno pierwsze pendrivey mialy po 50 mb
<CXIV1> I kosztowaly kilkaset zlotych.
<m477__> ;o
<CXIV1> Nie zdazylem tego sprawdzic.
<m477__> ale sie zjaralem
<CXIV1>  m477 Indie?
<m477__> ?
<CXIV1> No piszesz ze sie zjarales
<CXIV1> Wiec pytam czym.
<m477__> haszem
<CXIV1> Hmm
<CXIV1> Ja tam wole wiedziec co zuje :D
<CXIV1> Bukowski mial kiedys niezly wyklad o haszu :D
<CXIV1> Charles oczywiscie
<drathir> CXIV1: wieksze od dyskietki te 64.
<CXIV1> Czas na reboot
<CXIV1> Zw
<drathir> m477__: %juz nie dobre?
<drathir> m477__: witaj tak wogole...
<CXIV1> JEszcze nie czas :D
<CXIV> Zamula
<CXIV> Lipa :D
<CXIV> Chociaż teraz już coś lepiej
<drathir> CXIV1: te rebooty jak w windzie prawie hrhr
<drathir> htop zainstaluj
<Thorbjorn> Ją
<Thorbjorn> Ubuntu One jest już w pudełku z 10.04?
<sysek> :)
<sysek> Thorbjorn: jest
<Thorbjorn> co jest?
<Thorbjorn> sysek: czego chce?
<Demorion> BRY!
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: elo
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: no cześć ;)
<Demorion> coś rano pusto
<Demorion> ale to norma... z mojego pobytu tutaj z przed kilka miesięcy
<Demorion> kilku*
<Demorion> i chyba tu zostanę już na dobre ;)
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: ja Cię pierwszy raz tutaj widzę
<Demorion> ja tu się pojawiam co jakiś czas
<Demorion> tylko nicki inne
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<Thorbjorn> ale pruszy
<Demorion> gdzie mieszkasz ?
<Thorbjorn> Śląsk
<Demorion> to na Podkarpaciu coś zawiewa.. ale trudno to nazwać opadami
<pakos> łóżźćś
<pakos> dziala?
<pakos> :>
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> pakos: działa
<Thorbjorn> shpaq: o/
<shpaq> o/
<shpaq> \o
<shpaq> \o/
<pakos> to dobrze
<pakos> dzieki
<Filar> o/
<Thorbjorn> Filar: o/
<BlessJah> jacekowski: niemiec spieprzył, czy coś innego sie spsuło?
<CXIV> Witam
<Lakii> czesc
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<lisu> dien dobry
<Thorbjorn> lisu: Witam Cię serdecznie drogi przyjacielu.
<Thorbjorn> knoppix? To żyje jeszcze?
<Filar> a koziolinux?
<Filar> :P
<Thorbjorn> Filar: nie. Stwierdzam zgon bo umar
<Thorbjorn> Dziadek kozia nie umi  htmla
<Filar> .seen kozio
<Filar> seen kozio?
<Filar> jaka to komenda?
<Filar> Przekliniak, seen kozio?
<Przekliniak> Filar: I have not seen kozio?.
<Filar> Przekliniak, seen kozio
<Przekliniak> Filar: kozio was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 29 weeks, 4 days, 23 hours, 49 minutes, and 53 seconds ago: <kozio> ntat, chcesz nieco zarobić u kozia?
<Filar> o
<Filar> Przekliniak, logs?
<Filar> Przekliniak, logs
<soee> macie jakies stronki z opiesem jak skonfigurowac VPSa dla php, apache, mysql etc ?
<TheNumb> seen czester
<TheNumb> ,seen czester
<TheNumb> `seen czester
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: czester was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 15 hours, 1 minute, and 46 seconds ago: <czester> Ale przecież tu jest gorzej niż w gimnazjum ;-P
<BlessJah> róbcie to na query
<Dreadlish> co robić na query
<BlessJah> cyberka z Przekliniakiem
<Dreadlish> jak i tak nikt na kanale nie pisze w tym momencie
<Dreadlish> to wtf?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: to, że nikt nie pisze, nie znaczy że nikt nie czyta
<BlessJah> a zwracam uwagę ogólnie, Przekliniak odpisuje też na query
<Dreadlish> komuś jeszcze to przeszkadza?
<BlessJah> jestem administratorem internetu, wystarczy że mi przeszkadza
<BlessJah> :]
<garnus> troche wkurza ze dostaje powiadomienia ze cos sie na kanale dzieje a tu nic
<Dreadlish> to ja jestem święta hermenegilda wtym wypadku
<Wizard> chyba po wypadku ;)
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<Dreadlish> cześć wizard
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: Wizard
<lisu> ktoś coś pisał na androida tutaj?
<lisu> dobra inny temat, ktoś posiada TD-W8101G od tp-linka?
<drathir> lisu: co ciekawego sie dzieje? jak dobrze kojarze to adsl-ek bedzie?
<rafalmi> hej wie ktoś może czy jest jakis tutorial / dokumntacja do robienia paczek debianowych (instalowanych przez dpkg -i *.deb) na ubuntu
<Szatan> rafalmi: jest
<BlessJah> rafalmi: obczaj checkinstall
<rafalmi> a jakis link?
<lisu> drathir: zgadza sie, tylko nie wiem czy kupować ten model, czy jednak cos "cięższego", bo juz przeprawy miałem z tp linkami z serii z adsl
<Wizard> rafalmi, debian.org
<Szatan> rafalmi: Instalacja pakietów ze źródeł >> http://damlab.pl/poradnik-debiana/handbook/
<Wizard> aptitude?
<Wizard> to jest jeszcze rozwijane?
<Wizard> dselect \o/
<rafalmi> Szatan: dzięki
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> cześć tajwanuser
<Szatan> rafalmi: 5,40 zł + VAT!
<rafalmi> ma ktoś może netbook HP Mini?
<rafalmi> HP Mini 210-310
<rafalmi> chodzi mi o to czy po instalacji Ubuntu 11.10 sa jakies problemy z dzialanie wlana?
<Ozil> Wizard:
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<BlessJah> rafalmi: prawdopodobieństwo że ktoś ma jest bliskie zeru
<Ozil> rafalmi: najprościej sprawdzic jak działa to ubuntu co chcesz instalować w wersji live
<rafalmi> czytalem ze sa jakies problemy z wifi Broadcom
<rafalmi> ten HP moze to miec
<Szatan> rafalmi: z repo zainstalujesz paczkę to będzie działać ;p
<rafalmi> Szatan: z repo tzn i bede go musial podpiac pod LAN czy bedzie juz mial te paczki ?
<rafalmi> Szatan: i jaka paczke masz na mysli?
<Szatan> rafalmi: musisz zapodać lspci z terminala
<rafalmi> no ok ale tym tylko sprawdze czy to jest Broadcom czy nie
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<drathir> lisu: ograniczony cenowo?
<drathir> oj nie mialem zlych zamiarow...
<drathir> lisu: ograniczony cenowo?
<drathir> lisu: zobacz TD-W8950ND
<Ozil> ja mam tl-wr1043nd
<drathir> openwrt?
<Ozil> tak z nakładką gargoyle
<drathir> tez sieb nad takim zastanawiam
<drathir> Albo TL-WR842ND
<Ozil> jestem bardzo zadowolony mimo faktu że musiałem wytchnąć błedy swojemu isp bo nie uyskiwał adresów przez pppoe
<drathir> na czystym tez nie bral?
<Ozil> na czystym brał
<drathir> dziwne czyzby dhcp nie mieli albo jakies egzotyczne ?
<Ozil> dhcp jakieś lipne
<Ozil> było
<Ozil> i jak im kazałem to zmienić na coś normalnego to nagle okazało się ze i probelm z edimaxami nie występuje
<drathir> wiesz jak maly dostawca to czasem perelki w konfiguracjach moga byc hrhr
<drathir> mozna oszczedzac na rozwiazaniach ale z glowa...
<Ozil> no wiesz nie wspominająć o bazie danych użytkowników gdzie wydobyłeś hash z pliku user ini i logowałeś się nim w pppoeconf
<drathir> ostatnio do orange zastanawiam sie z wyslaniem zapytania o autoaktualizacje czasu ze strony operatora mala rzecz a jednak sie przydaje czasem...
<Ozil> TL-WR842ND tego bierz bo i tak nie ma kart wifi kture działają 3d3n,
<drathir> ewentualnie TR-WR941ND
<Ozil> miałem go ale uwaliłem softem
<drathir> no wlasnie tez oenwrt ka chce wlozyc
<Ozil> działą tam open wrt ale uwaliłem go przez swoją gł€pote
<drathir> teraz mam 543G smiga swietnie hrhr
<Ozil> i nie che mi się wysyłać na gwarancje
<Ozil> sam zrobie to kiedyś przez jtaga
<drathir> serialem niestety je sie wskrzesza...
<Ozil> niestety
<drathir> ale ja narazie w fazie teorii
<drathir> chlone ze tak powiem informacje...
<drathir> bo jak widzialem ddwrt z dlinkiem i zmianie mocy nadajnika dosc sporej co domyslnie zablokowana to naprawde oplaca sie alternatywny soft
<Ozil> pewnie do tego klient torrent dysk pm usb i styka
<drathir> multi-ssid dziala a to tez mnie ciekawi...
<Ozil> działa
<drathir> no wlasnie usb priorytet...
<drathir> w Twoim tez smiga?
<Ozil> pewnie
<drathir> 1043 ma troszke wiecej pamieci
<Ozil> tak i ma usb
<Ozil> ten 941 nie miał
<drathir> jeszcze nie wiem jak wagowo aplikacje wygladaja...
<Ozil> malutko
<Ozil> ja poluje na raspbery pi wtedy to się będzie w domu dizało
<Ozil> bo wizarda pandaboard nie działa
<drathir> to ta sprowadzana z zagranicy? hrhr
<Ozil> dokładnie ta
<Ozil> zmusiłem go wczorja aby ją uruchomił pierwszy raz od kwietnia zeszłego roku
<Ozil> ale się rozczarował
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<Skrzyp> RPi będzie dwudziestego
<Ozil> Wizard: plotkujemy o tobie xD
<Ozil> wiem
<Ozil> to już za 3 dni
<drathir> O.o to tortury musialy byc...
<Ozil> wyłożył się na aktualizaji ubuntu
<Ozil> ot tyle potestował
<drathir> ech...
<Ozil> dokładnie wyłożyło mu się na aktualizacji o_O
<Skrzyp> To nie można jottagiem?
<Ozil> piszę że raz wstaje a raz nie
<Ozil> coś jednak sprzętowego jest padnięte
<Skrzyp> A to tam nie ma żadnego testu diagnostycznego?
<drathir> moze warto w pamieci poszukac...
<Ozil> nie wiem załamał się chyba 500 zł w błoto i go nie ma na ircu
<drathir> bo jak raz smiga raz nie to watpie zeby cos powazniejszego udzkodzone bylo...
<Ozil> a może po prostu hujowa karta sd
<drathir> ewentualnie niech sprobuje z mocnym chlodzeniem np strych moze temp cos nabiera...
<drathir> ja sie glowilem co sie stalo z plyta glowna pod am2
<drathir> cala po milimetrze przejrzalem czy nie ma widicznego spalenia... co sie okazalo to zapewne poludniowy spalony przez przypadek radiatora dotknalem to jak na poludniowy to az parzyl
<Skrzyp> Ja mam właśnie problem z płytą
<drathir> rozebralem radiator a pasta plywa doslownie a na chipie az bomble pcb zielone to  taka ciemna zgnila zielen sie zmienilo hrhr
<Skrzyp> Podpinam, włączam. Robi takie nieregularne 'wiuuwiuuu', lampka od neta na PCI przygasa i znów świeci, a śmierdzi wszystko jak cholera.
<drathir> Skrzyp: dawaj objawy lubie sie tym bawic
<Skrzyp> Na dwóch zasilaczach próbowałem, to samo.
<drathir> odlaczone wszystko?
<drathir> proc niestety musi byc oprocz niego
<Skrzyp> Dysk podłączony tylko
<Skrzyp> Grafa i sieć też
<drathir> bedziesz mogl powachac skad zapach idzie... dysk tez odlacz od zasilacza tez naped i ram tez
<drathir> grafe tez wyciagnij...
<Skrzyp> Napędu nie mam :)
<drathir> siec w sumie tez zostaw pusta procek i zasilacz tylko
<Skrzyp> Ale pewnie procesor poszedł, bo stamtąd jedzie
<drathir> wentylator od procka kreci?
<Skrzyp> Czaj, zobaczę
<Skrzyp> Kręci, taki mały osobno podłączałem
<drathir> wlacz na chwile z 5 10 sek jak sie grzeje radiator... jesli zimny to rozbierasz i zobacz czy nozki nie obsmolone hrhr
<drathir> czasem potrafia sie troche wysunac ale to rzadko... jak rozbierzesz i zlozysz bedziesz mial pewnosc ze poprawnie siedzi...
<Skrzyp> Ty stary
<drathir> ja teraz tez jakiegos asrocka bede szukal...
<Skrzyp> Włączyłem
<drathir> proc czarny?
<Skrzyp> Na początku spoko, po chwili zaczyna lekko smrodzić
<Ozil> ja kupiłem pod c2d e8500 z ddr3 micro atx
<Ozil> mam 8 gb ramu ddr3 1333
<drathir> ja chcialbym am2+/3 jakas
<drathir> duala
<Ozil> ram 2x 4 gb
<Skrzyp> Wyjmę i zobaczę, ale to może ten zespół bezpieczników i kondensatorów obok padł
<drathir> Skrzyp: dlatego zawsze szybko wylaczac warto nie czekac bo taka chwilowa wysoka powinien przezyc...
<drathir> zobacz czy obok sekcji zasilania zadne kondensatory sie nie wylaly te stare podobno lubily
<Skrzyp> A to jest dobry model
<drathir> Ozil: a po ssh dajesz rade sie dostac do routera?
<Skrzyp> Popularna K7S5A Pro
<Ozil> bezproblemowo
 * drathir maniak ssh
<karoles> siema siema
<drathir> ale co zrobic wygodne moim zdaniem...
<Ozil> moim też
<Skrzyp> I działała dwa tygodnie lux, zaniósł żem ja do kolegi, też działała. Ale po powrocie już nie.
<drathir> hmmm a u kolegi pod nadzorem byla?
<Voldenet> a ktoś stwierdził, że ssh jest niewygodne?
<Skrzyp> No ta
<Voldenet> Akurat szukałem heretyka do spalenia
<Skrzyp> Tam stawiałem nawet W2K na niej
<drathir> Voldenet: kto wie moze ktos by sie znalazl...
<drathir> telnet tez daje rade...
<drathir> ale oczywiscie lokalnie zeby nie bylo
<Voldenet> ...'telnet' to nie jest przypadkiem brzydkie słowo?
<drathir> Skrzyp: i jak tam nozki?
<Skrzyp> W tym momencie zdjąłem radio
<drathir> jaka to ma podstawke?
<drathir> cos prostego?
<Skrzyp> AM2
<drathir> czy kombinacje alpejskie bez mlotka i przecinaka nie podchodz?
<drathir> a to nie tak zle
<drathir> zapewne automat na wajche
<Skrzyp> Ta
<Skrzyp> Wajcha się zacieła
<Skrzyp> A ja się umorusałem na srebrno
<drathir> to moze znaczyc ze temp ladna nabieral albo po prostu z nie uzywania...
<Skrzyp> I JESZCZE JEDZENIE DAJĄ TERAZ!
<drathir> pasta fajna ale jak cos ubrudzisz to juz nie dopierzesz...
<Skrzyp> Wyszło
<matti_> Weszło
<Skrzyp> Hmm
<Skrzyp> Nóżki jak złoto
<Skrzyp> Przechucham
<matti_> kurzu nie wdychaj
<Skrzyp> Wyprostuję te cylindry
<Skrzyp> I spróbuje znowu
<drathir> chlodzenie tez przy okazji
<drathir> ostroznie tylko z prostowaniem
<Skrzyp> No wiem
<drathir> powachaj procka
<Skrzyp> Ale dziwne, już nie śmierdzi tam w środku
<drathir> czuc cos?
<Skrzyp> No nie
<drathir> zobacz czy pod radiatorem w pascie nie ma jakiegos brudu
<drathir> moze procek cos smazyl
<matti_> np jajka ;)
<Skrzyp> Smażył koty, satanista
<drathir> na niektorych radiatorach chetnie cos takiego bym sprobowal zrobic...
<Skrzyp> Znaczy koty kurzu
<drathir> jajecznice z bekonem z radiatora...
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<Skrzyp> 3.2.6
<drathir> hrhr
<matti_> albo taki piecyk z paru procków
<matti_> kto ma piwko
<drathir> wystarczy z megahelma czy jak mu tam odlaczyc wentylator...
<Skrzyp> Wezmę i umyje radiator
<drathir> nie
<matti_> wodą?
<drathir> nie myj bo pasta zejdzie
<Skrzyp> No ale go wytrę potem
<drathir> no chyba ze masz nowa...
<Skrzyp> Ano fakt
<matti_> lepiej wytrzyj
<drathir> dlatego ja w ostatecznosci sie dobieram bo przewaznie jak sie dobiore to pozniej fajnie nowa paste dac...
<matti_> DaZ:  żyjesz
<drathir> Ozil: co jeszcze ciekawego routerek ma?
<Ozil> a nic
<Ozil> biorę się za dokończenie strony internetowej
<drathir> jaka tematyka i na czym?
<Filar> hmm... dlaczego jeśli używam kilka razy execl() to tylko pierwszy się odpala?
<Skrzyp> Dobra, zapiąłem radio
<Skrzyp> Czy, dfa, jedę, zdard.
<matti_> yyy ...
<Skrzyp> Kunjec
<Skrzyp> Wynik - na razie nic nie czuć.
<Skrzyp> Zamontuje resztę bajerów
<drathir> to na kilka sek
<Skrzyp> No z 10s puściłem
<Skrzyp> Jak nie dalej
<drathir> podlacz sam ram
<drathir> glosnik ma?
<drathir> w sensie na plycie...
<Skrzyp> Nie :(
<Skrzyp> I tu jest pies pogrzebany
<drathir> nie
<drathir> masz kontrolki od dysku?
<drathir> i power
<Skrzyp> Niee, sama płyta, obudowy niet
<Skrzyp> Power robię srubokrętem
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> dioda albo glosniczek by sie przydal
<drathir> widzialbys badz slyszal posta
<Skrzyp> Test numer 2 z RAMem - OK
<drathir> to grafika
<drathir> bez dysku
<drathir> i pod monitor
<drathir>  czy bios sie budzi...
<Skrzyp> Wsadzę dysk i grafę
<Skrzyp> Dobra, sama grafe
<drathir> jesli tak wachasz i pierwsze co del i sprawdzasz temp
<drathir> bez
<jarek> Czu Ubuntu biezaca alphe ubuntu bedzie mozna latwo zaktualizowac gdy wyjdzie wersja stabilna?
<drathir> bez dysku
<Skrzyp> Szału nie ma - Riva TNT2 :)
<drathir> narazie testy
<jarek> czy do tej pory byly przypadki, w ktorych Alpha nie dala sie zaktualizowac?
<drathir> jarek: jak dla mnie nowa wersja reinstall... choc aktualizacja tez powinna bez problemow pojsc
<jarek> a wiec bezpieczniej bedzie testowac to pod maszyna wirtualna?
<drathir> ja nowe ubuntu jedynie jak cannonical sie nawroci z tym unity na cos dla ludzi...
<jarek> czy Unity bedzie dzialalo pod VirtualBoxem?
<Skrzyp> No lipa
<Skrzyp> Się nie budzi
<drathir> sypnac Ci sie nie powinno tylko ze przy aktualizacji mozliwosc ze jakies smieci zostana...
<Skrzyp> janek, ta może jeszcze Wobbly Windows?
<jarek> czy teraz ubuntu jest instalowane domyslnie z Gnome Seed albo Gjs?
<drathir> powinno z guest addons dzialac tylko szalu w predkosci nie oczekuj wlacz akceleracje 3d w ustawieniach maszyny
<drathir> Skrzyp: reset biosu
<Skrzyp> Teraz pytanie - ZENEK, KTÓRA TO ZWORKA BYŁA?!
<drathir> unity raczej tylko
<drathir> wyciagnij baterie albo szukaj cmos
<Skrzyp> Baterią zrobiłem, hrhr
<drathir> kolo baterii przewaznie lub prawy dolny rog gdzies
<drathir> ale baterie na 15min
<drathir> musi prad zejsc...
<Skrzyp> Jak nalukasz na sieci schemat, to mogę zworkę popieścić
<jarek> czy istnieje mozliwosc uruchominia app store z Ubuntu pod Fedora (albo inna dystrybucja)?
<Skrzyp> Bo z telefonu jestem
<Skrzyp> O.O
<Skrzyp> Wiesz co? Idź mi stąd.
<jarek> ale czy da sie go przegladac przez przegladarke jak w przypadku iTunes?
<jarek> s/ale/albo
<Skrzyp> Bo się zaraz zdenerwuje.
<drathir> jarek: andek pod ubu i bb normalnie chodza...
<sysek> ej
<drathir> Skrzyp: bo?
<sysek> moge dac do tematu pilpity zdejcia z mojego iMaca ?
<jarek> drathir: aha, tylko co to jest "andek" i "bb" :P
<Skrzyp> Nie do Ciebie.
<sysek> jarek: nie za bardzo. itunes kiepsko dziala pod wine
<drathir> android i blackberry sdk
<jarek> sysek: chodzi mi o app store od Cannonical
<sysek> ah
<sysek> lol
<jarek> nie pamietam dokladnie jak on sie nazywal, chba "Ubuntu Store"
<jarek> chcialem tylko zobaczyc, jakie komercyjne aplikacje sa w nim dostepne
<sysek> gdzies widzialem wersje www
<jarek> i czy oplaca sie na to portowac kod
<Skrzyp> Te
<Skrzyp> Zresetowalem
<Skrzyp> I nie działa
<jarek> znalazlem to https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<jarek> ale nie da sie odfiltrowac aplikacji ze standardowych rep
<drathir> Skrzyp: to teraz najlepiej glosniczek znalezc
<Skrzyp> Taki z PowerMaka chyba nie ujdzie, nie? :)
<drathir> i sprawdzic czy piszczy nawet ze starych sluchawek styknie hrhr
<drathir> a ile on ma?
<Skrzyp> Co?
<drathir> najwyzej glosnik pojdzie szkoda ze brak diody tez moglaby byc...
<Skrzyp> Maczek jest z 2002
<drathir> ale glosnik ile ma?
<Skrzyp> To jest taki zwykły, nie bipak
<drathir> zeby to nie bylo jakies 100W hrhr tam sa kilku W chyba
<Skrzyp> Żeby robić przy starcie DIIIIIING!
<drathir> zwykle kiedys byly w starych
<Skrzyp> Albo BIIIIIIIIP jak nie styka.
<grek> czesc
<drathir> muzyke mozna bylo jakos przez nie odtwarzac
<Skrzyp> siedem
<grek> kupilme nowy super gadzet i mysle jak to skonfugurowac - chodzi o zestaw mediona za 35 zl  - klawiatura , mysz i pilot radiowe
<Skrzyp> Wepnę FDD
<grek> dzialaja oczywiscie bez problemu
<grek> z tego co mi sie wydaje pilot traktowany jest jak klawiatura - normalnie mozna nim pisac przewsowac itd  ale ma tez dodatkowe pzyciski czesc dziala sama z siebie np hibernowanie kompa ale brakuje mi paru przyciskow pod media center - np tab ma ktos jakikolwiek pomysl jak to skonfigurowac
<drathir> grek: to bt czy wifi?
<grek> bt ?
<grek> radio 2,4 ghz jakis walsny format - z odbiornikiem usb a on konwertuje to do normmalnej klawiatury i myszu tzn dziala zawsze np w biosie mozna zmieniac
<jarek> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/02/top-10-ubuntu-app-downloads-for-january-2012/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7kzx8f8> (at developer.ubuntu.com)
<jarek> nie jestem pod wrazeniem
<Skrzyp> Dziwne
<jarek> czy sa gdzies przyblizone dane na temat ilosc pobran najpopularniejszych aplikacji?
<Skrzyp> Wsadziłem FDD
<Skrzyp> To od razu po starcie święci
<Skrzyp> I robi "ziuziuziuziuziu"
<jarek> czy kilkad tysiecy pobran / miesiac jest realne dla osiagniecia dla platnej aplikacji?
<drathir>  to inaczej
<drathir> plyta ubu
<drathir> by sie przydala hrhr
<Skrzyp> Nie mam CDka :)
<drathir> penrak Ci nie przyspieszal
<drathir> wiem wlasnie
<grek> to ma ktos pomysl  ? sa np skruty klawiszowe ale i one maja  - pobierz swoja akcje wiec mozna przypisac do dowolnego przcyska ale jak zrobic zeby akcja byl akcja klawisza tak to juz nie mam pojecia
<Skrzyp> Co on pierdoli?
<Skrzyp> Coś po grecku chyba.
<drathir> grek: tab musi miec okreskana sekwencje myslac logicznie do atk czy jak to sie zwie moznaby dodac
<drathir> tylko jak...
<drathir> tam gdzie fn sie konfiguruje
<grek> no wlasnie tez nad tym mysle ogolnie jak ktos potrzebuje klawiatury radfiowej to masakra jakosc za 35 zxl zasieg lekko 10 metrow
<drathir> to ja juz wolalbym myszke i ekranowa bo brak taba to duzy minus w klawiaturze
<grek> klawiaqtura ma
<grek> nie o tym mowie
<grek> chce na pilocie miec tab
<grek> bo xbmc ma przelaczanie ekranow na tabie
<grek> a nie wiem jak inaczej to podpiac
<grek> klawiaturas jest pelny wymiar qwerty
<drathir> hmmm ten pilot byl w zestawie?
<drathir> wiem ze czesto programy od tv maja konfiguracje pilotow ale czy wykryje go?
<grek> tak plikt mysz i klawiatura + obiornik do tego
<grek> nie da sie wlasnie ustawic bo to dla systemu nie jest mysz
<grek> tzn piloy
<drathir> to tak na okolo, bo bezposrednio system z pilotem raczej nie bardzo
<grek> pilot tylko klawiatura
<grek> tzn pilotem mozna nawet w biosie przelaczac
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<drathir> to dziwne
<grek> wiec to nie pilot to sprzetowo jest przekonwertowane w tym usb jako sygnal z klawiatury w sumie genialne rozazanie
<drathir> czyli jako co to widzi?
<drathir> bo jesli pod biosem to jako klawiatura musi ta puszka zmieniac sygnal
<grek> normalnie komunikacjha urzadzenia = usb jest radiowa
<grek> a z usb jest sygnal jak ze zwyklej klawiatury dlatego dziala wszedzie bez problemu celowania itd
<grek> tylko gdzie to skonfigurowac tzn zmerinic akcje przycisku zmapowac to nie mam pojecia
<drathir> to w takim razie sie da
<drathir> jest taki program co sprawdza myszke i klawiature
<drathir> jakie wciskane sekwencje sa
<Skrzyp> Ta
<drathir> trzeba by bylo nim przechwycic jaka to sekwencja
<grek> JAK SIE ON ZWA
<grek> zwie
<Skrzyp> cat /dev/keyboard
<grek> no wlasnie o czyms taki mysle
<drathir> cos z x
<foreste> czesc
<Skrzyp> xkbmap?
<drathir> chyba tak
<grek> cat /dev/keyboard
<grek> ok juz szukam
<drathir> tylko jest jeden minus
<drathir> jak przypiszesz to nornalna funkcjonalnosc klawisza stracisz
<grek> chodiz mi w sumie wlasnie o podlad nacisnietych przyciskow na poczatek zeby wiedziec co to
<grek> nieee
<grek> to nei problem bo to przyciski specjalne
<grek> z pilota nie maja teraz zadnej akcji
<drathir> aha... to luzik
<grek> tzn czesc nie ma i te wykozystac che
<grek> xkbmap nie ma czegos takiego w repo
<drathir> w systemie powinno byc
<drathir> to z xami chyba sie instaluje razem ale nie jestem pewien
<drathir> wyglad taki xorgowski
<grek> ok chyba da rade - w tym wlasne skruty klawiaturowe -
<grek> kde uzywam
<Skrzyp> "skruty"
<grek> genialne to jesty
<drathir> vw swietna reklame ma...
<drathir> z transporterami
<drathir> jakis tel na linuksie bym sie pobawil...
<drathir> jakims*
<Skrzyp> Geekphone
<drathir> o.o juz sprawdzam
<drathir> ale to android chyba...
<Skrzyp> E nie
<grek> nie do konca czesc nie jest obslugiowanych - ktos pisze http://newbie.linux.pl/wydruk.php?wydruk=76&show=artykul
<grek> W tym celu odpalamy Xev i po kolei wciskamy interesujące nas pozycje, no i oczywiście zapisyjemy gdzieś kody klawiszy.
<grek> ale nie mam tez Xev
<grek> :(
<drathir> http://www.geeksphone.com/en/moviles/zero/
<grek> ok mam
<Skrzyp> Kup se :)
<drathir> ale ja chcialbym czystego linuxa nie jakiegos djavika...
<Psotnick> Kup sobie Nokię N900
<Psotnick> I postaw co tam sobie chcesz
<drathir> cos w stylu openwrt
<Skrzyp> Open Pandora w takim razie :)
<Skrzyp> Albo N900 właśnie
<drathir> Psotnick: o wlasnie cos kolo tego... ta nokia ladnie sie trzyma cenowo biorac czas pod uwage
<Psotnick> Ten telefon w sumie dalej jest IMO całkiem ciekawy
<drathir> choc ten tez ciekawy nie ma co
<grek> ok dziala cudo
<drathir> tak zgodze sie N900 dalej trzyma fason wnetrznosciami
<Psotnick> Też sobie muszę jakiś telefon kupić
<Psotnick> Ale nie wiem z jakiego wolę być niezadowolony
<drathir> lixux fajny bo mozna sobie zrobic co sie chce serwerki postawic
<Skrzyp> Kup sobie taki, co ma odblokowany bootloader
<Skrzyp> I wsparcie społeczności, jak XDA
<Psotnick> No właśnie N900 jest ciekawa pod względem możliwości OSowych
<Psotnick> Można mieć: Androida, Maemo i ze 3 inne :D
<Skrzyp> A właśnie, coś mi się przypomniało
<drathir> ubu nawet postawili na niej
<drathir> i co najwazniejsze usypie sie to tylko spod usb nowe oprogramowanie i smiga
<Skrzyp> Maemo, And, Arch, MERLinux, pewnie jakieś Gentoo/Debiany, Ubuntu i w ogóle cuda na kiju
<BananusM> witam
<BananusM> mam pytanie dotyczace qt, wiem zo moze nie to miejsce ale warto sprobowac
<BananusM> temat to linkowanie zewnetrznych bibliotek
<drathir> no i minimum 512 ram i rom
<Psotnick> N900 ma 32G :D
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ja mialem ustawienia zrobione na zawor ktory sie zamyka szybko a on przestawil
<jacekowski> Psotnick: n900 ma 256MB
<Skrzyp> W ogóle podaj jej spece jako takie.
<jacekowski> i jest nie produkowana juz
<Psotnick> Nie mówiłem o RAMie, ale nvm
<jacekowski> i ma port usb ktory sie urywa bardzo latwo
<jacekowski> 600MHz procek
<jacekowski> jak chcesz cos z linuxem to teraz N9 jest dobra
<BananusM> wiec linkuje sobie custom library z powiedzmy /home/user i ladnie sie kompiluje. jednak target machine (ktorym jest telefon) tej biblioteki nie posiada, i nie bardzo wiem gdzie jej szuka
<jacekowski> a n900 ma juz stare bebechy
<BananusM> pa wlasnie o n900 mowie btw
<jacekowski> BananusM: /etc/ld.so.conf.11676
<jacekowski> BananusM: /etc/ld.so.conf
<jacekowski> n900 ma omapa 3
<jacekowski> w momencie wprowadzania telefonu na rynek juz byl omap 4
<Skrzyp> I?
<jacekowski> a 5 byl na horyzoncie
<jacekowski> a eMMC w n900 jest niesamowicie wolne
<drathir> jacekowski: bez urazy bo wiem ze korzystasz ale nokia teraz to byle co moim zdaniem...
<jacekowski> gdyby nie te 256MB OneNAND ktore bylo na jednym chipie z ramem to byloby ciekawie
<drathir> BananusM: nie ma to mozliwosci dolaczenia biblioteki do wlasnego kodu?
<jacekowski> BananusM: linkuj statycznie
<DaZ> matti_: nie.
<drathir> teraz 512 to minimum moim zdaniem ramu i romu
<DaZ> najmniej pińć giga
<drathir> zuzycie pradu na bank wzrasta
<drathir> a na tel to za duzo
<jacekowski> drathir: w telefonach nie ma romu
<jacekowski> rom umarl jakies 30 lat temu
<jacekowski> teraz to wszystko flash
<jacekowski> drathir: to nie chodzi tylko o zuzycie pradu ale tez miejsca
<jacekowski> drathir: bo jeszcze trzeba zmiescic akcelerometr, kompas, aparat, i miejsce na karte pamieci, i sima i baterie
<drathir> jacekowski: rozumiem mam na mysli pamiec na os nie dla uzytkownika...
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> ale to jest to samo
<jacekowski> wszystko siedzi w jednym flashu
<GriGi> Witam :).
<drathir> czyli obsluuga partycji?
<jacekowski> ta
<drathir> witam...
<jacekowski> n900 jest jednym z niewielu telefonow w ktorym byly dwa osobne flashe
<DaZ> trzy kropki...
<jacekowski> jeden szybki onenand
<jacekowski> i wolniejszy wiekszy emmc
<GriGi> Mam mały problem, może ktoś się z tym zetknął, albo wie o co chodzi. Jak włączę system (Ubuntu 11.10, netbook EEEPC 1000H) to nie mam dźwięku w głośnikach, ale pasek głośności jest normalny
<GriGi> dopiero jak włącze/wyłącze coś do minijacka to wtedy zaczyna lecieć głos
<Dreadlish> wyłącz jack sense
<jacekowski> ale to wszystko bylo podmontowane w rozne foldery i wymieszane
<Dreadlish> albo pulseaudio
<Dreadlish> jedno z dwóch
<DaZ> wiec jak podłączysz coś do minijacka to puszcza ci dzwiek z glosnikow? :x
<drathir> GriGi: na jakim chipsecie to dziala?
<GriGi> DaZ: Nie, jak podłącze do minijacka to leci z jacka (słuchawek czy co tam podłączę), ale żeby działało z głośników wbudowanych, to po każdym restarcie musze podłączyć coś do jacka i odłączyć
<GriGi> drathir: Nie mam pojęcia :/
<GriGi> Dreadlish: A jak mogę sprawdzić czy mam włączone coś z tych dwóch, ewentualnie wyłączyć?
<drathir> grep moze modprobe hdaudio cos w tym stylu zalezy czy wczesniej bylo i zniklo czy od poczatku nie ma...
<DaZ> hakery.
<GriGi> drathir: zdaje mi się że to zaczęło się od upgrade do 11.10
<GriGi> modprobe hdaudio, wywala że "Module hdaudio not found"
<GriGi> zaraz wrócę, spróbuję zrestartować bo coś tam grzebałem w alsa
<drathir> ja znowu w 11.04 musialem cos edytowac i dopisac zeby z hdaudio na amd korzystalo a i tak nie do konca bo jak wloze jacka to mam i sluchawki i glosniki nie wylacza glosnikow... trzebaby sprawdzic jaki chpset i co obsluguje go
<drathir> ja z tym hd audio to nie dokladnie to od intela modul jest trzebaby wszystkie przejrzec za dokladna nazwa
<dweller> moduł jest jeden do standardu HD Audio
<dweller> dodatkowo ładuje moduł do codeca odpowiedniego
<dweller> IDT, Realtek czy NVIDIA
<dweller> itd
<Demorion> Witam
<drathir> to juz rozumiem choc dziwne,ze na tej samej wersji ale live normalnie dzialalo hrhr
<GriGi> Nie mam pojęcia co z tym dźwiekiem. Dziwny błąd. A może ktoś wie, dlaczego, jeżeli w opcjach konta mam zaznaczone żeby pytało o hasło, to pojawia mi się okienko proszące o "odblokowanie klucza coś tam coś tam" po zalogowaniu?
<GriGi> a nie prosi normalnie o hasło przed logowaniem?
<GriGi> zamiar pola do wpisywania hasła mam przycisk "Zaloguj" a dopiero na pulpicie dostaję okienko proszące o hasło. Da się to jakoś poprawić?
<GriGi> zamiast* pola do wpisywania
<GriGi> Takie drobne błędy, ale ja jestem perfekcjonistą ;).
<drathir> odblokowuje baze kluczy
<GriGi> no właśnie, ale dlaczego nie pyta przed logowaniem? Nie mam pola do wpisania hasła, tylko przycisk zaloguj.
<GriGi> A w opcjach mam zaznaczone żeby pytało o hasło :/.
<GriGi> kiedyś, w 10.10, było tam chyba więcej możliwości, teraz w 11.10 jest tylko pytaj/nie pytaj.
<m477> @_@
<Dreadlish> idź spać
<Dreadlish> radze ci dobrze m477
<m477> ~_~
<Demorion> noo idź
<m477> impreze czas zaczac
<Dreadlish> to idź spać
<GriGi> O, teraz pamiętam. drathir: Kiedyś, jak miałem 10.10 to odznaczyłem żeby nie pytało o hasło podczas logowania. Teraz nie ma takiej opcji, jest tylko "Logowanie automatycznie". Więc nie wiem jak zrobić, żeby nie logował się automatycznie, ale prosił o te hasło.
<drathir> czyzby to gdzies u ustawieniach gdm-a bylo?
<drathir> sprobuj ubuntu tweak
<GriGi> Okay, poszukam. Ewentualnie można by było w jakimś configu coś zmienić, bo napewno gdzieś to tkwi, tylko ofc musieli ograniczyć opcje -,-
<drathir> powinien a przynajmniej mial takie opcje...
<GriGi> nic tam nie widzę :/.
<drathir> za unity niestety nie przepadam...
<drathir> opcje logowania
<drathir> po lewej stronie bylo kiedys
<GriGi> nie, nie ma w "sesja", ani "logowanie". Jest tylko zmiena tła i loga przy logowaniu -,-.
<drathir> to nie za wiele tam jest
<GriGi> nom, niestety
<drathir> kito zostaje przeszukanie /etc
<GriGi> poszukam czegoś w Google ;)
<drathir> choc dziwne  jesli by pamietalo stara konfiguracje...
<DaZ> hasła za bardzo przeszkadzały użytkownikom to je usuneli
<DaZ> :f
<Szatan> q
<Szatan> q
<DaZ> życie to nie vim
<GriGi> Dobra, dzięki wszystkim za rady, ja lecę. Cya.
<Thorbjorn> m477: co chlapiesz?
<m477> Thorbjorn: nono
<Thorbjorn> co chlapiesz?
<drathir> DaZ: no linux raczej z haslami mi osobiscie sie kojarzy
<drathir> wiec jak moga hasla przeszkadzac... toz to obowiazkowe powinno nawet byc
<drathir> z tym obowiazkowo to tak z przymrozeniem oka, wybor ale z ostrzezeniem ze powinno byc...
<Skrzyp> Nie no, obowiązkowo to jest, bo Amerykanin zignoruje ostrzeżenie, a potem się będzie sądował "PANIE MIĘ TU SCHAKOFALI!"
<matti__> yyy .......?
<Skrzyp> Bo oni są gópi.
<m477> @_@
<Skrzyp> Weźmie taki włączy 3G w telefonie i internety, nabije rachunek, a potem robi wielkie oczy "A to za wklejanie foci na fejzbuczka się płaci?!"
<m477> oczeźwiej synek
<Skrzyp> synek jezd czeźwy
<qermit> kto uzywa fejzbuga?
<Dreadlish> neosie
<Dreadlish> i amerykanie
<m477> ;o
<drathir> m477: hhrhr przespij sie to pomoze...
<Dreadlish> i ci co muszą mieć kontakt albo z jednymi albo z drugimi
<Dreadlish> chociaż teraz twitter jest indie
<qermit> Dreadlish: indie to może być wyścig
 * Skrzyp by... jest dość znany na polskim tłiterze
<Skrzyp> Albo gry :)
<qermit> a właściwie to indy
<Voldenet> 1
<m477> wole śnieżke
<Voldenet> bywa
<CXIV> Zapewne wyjdę teraz na idiotę ale :D
<CXIV> Instalując Ubuntu na pendrive , na owym pendrivie nie należy tworzyć partycji swap prawda?
<Ozil> prawda
<Skrzyp> Ta, kuwa, może jeszcze osobną na /home, co?!
<Ozil> dlaczego bo szybko zabijesz pendriva
<Ozil> Skrzyp: wiesz co się dzieje dziś z Wizardem ?
<Skrzyp> Nie wiem.
<CXIV> Próbowałem usb creatorem ,ale strasznie zamula wtedy
<Skrzyp> Może się sam zaczarował.
<Ozil> kurdę przejadłem się
<CXIV> Wogóle to znacznie wolniej pracuje ubuntu bez swap?
<drathir> CXIV: co meczysz?
<CXIV> Siebie :D
<CXIV> I innych jak zwykle :)
<drathir> zalezy ile ramu
<drathir> ale na niektorych konfiguracjach lubi przycinac chwilami bez swap zrobi sie nawet niewielka przestaje...
<kklimonda> CXIV: jeżeli masz dość ramu to nie zauważysz różnicy
<dweller> przy >= 2GB nie ma już znaczenia za bardzo czy jest swap czy nie
<kklimonda> sporo zależy od tego jak używasz systemu
<modinfo> zrobiłem własny serwer irc :D irc.itunix.eu ^^
<modinfo> jak ktoś chce to zapraszam do pokoju #itunix
<Voldenet> o, budujesz botneta?
<Voldenet> a dostałbym dostęp?
<Ozil> ja mam mozliwość podrzucania wirusów
<Voldenet> podrzuć mi
<modinfo> ?
 * Voldenet chowa się za kolejnym firewallem
<Voldenet> i kolejnym, dla pewności
<Voldenet> d'oh
<modinfo> znacie już to? http://localhost:8090/
<modinfo> e
<modinfo> itunix.eu:8090/index.html
<Voldenet> modinfo: co ty mi tu linkujesz do jakiegoś gejowskiego porno
<Voldenet> to: http://localhost:8090/
<modinfo> pomyłka, poprawiłem przecież :P
<modinfo> itunix.eu:8090/index.html
<modinfo> http://itunix.eu:8090/Status.html :)
<modinfo> YaCy jest fajne
<modinfo> narazie mam to na PC, ale niedługo bedzie na serwerze
<modinfo> mam na pc archa ale niezle się męnczy dla YaCy, bo potrzebuje Jave
<Voldenet> ale ten tor powolny, Chryste...
<DaZ> jak złapiesz jakas dobra sciezke to nawet szybki jest ;f
<DaZ> oglądałem filmy po torze kiedyś :f
<Voldenet> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<Voldenet> goście tworzą cyberpunk RTS w klimatach egiptu w 60h
<Voldenet> dobry temat internauci dali, nie powiem
<Voldenet> :D
<DaZ> egipt bida
<DaZ> ale fajne :f
<Voldenet> fajny stream, podoba mi się
<Voldenet> mogę udawać, że nie siedzę sam w pokoju ;_;
<drathir> Voldenet: powolny?
<Voldenet> co
<drathir> tor
<Voldenet> i tak i nie
<Voldenet> w sumie chyba nie ma reguły
<drathir> dnsy przestaw
<Voldenet> ???
<Voldenet> i jak to ma niby pomóc? :D
<Voldenet> dnsy mam po localu
<Voldenet> w sieci lokalnej serwer z dnsami jest
<drathir> moze leci Ci przez pol swiata dnsami dostawcy
<Voldenet> wątpię
<drathir> mtrem sprawdzic tez mozesz zawsze co nieco powie ciekawego...
<Voldenet> mtrem?
<drathir> albo pingiem jak wolisz ewentualnie traceroutem
<Voldenet> ja korzystam z windowsa
<Voldenet> nie mam mtra
<Voldenet> tzn. z tora na windowsa
<drathir> ala...
<drathir> jest mtr podobmo na windows
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-18
<Voldenet> ...na pewno mi się chce sprawdzać dlaczego tor przymuli raz na sto lat
<Voldenet> zresztą jest spore ryzyko, że to nie pomoże, więc szkoda zachodu
<drathir> zalezy od dostawcy
<Voldenet> ehe
<Voldenet> bo to węzły tora to są 1Tbit up/down
<Voldenet> i nigdy nie mulą
<drathir> tor laczy je chyba wiec powinno to dzialac troche na zasadzie torrenta...
<Voldenet> a torrenty wcale nie mulą
<Voldenet> nic a nic
<Voldenet> normalnie chodzą jak złoto
<drathir> dostawcy czesto maja w zwyczaju przycinac torrenty
<drathir> ale to mniejsi...
<Voldenet> to ja w sumie mam małego dostawcę
<Voldenet> taki lokalny
<Voldenet> na pół polski
<drathir> kto sie nie zna nie bedzie plakal a oni zyskuja sporo wolnego lacza...
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> wiesz, w sumie to ja mam 100+Mbitów, więc niewiele serwerów potrafi wysyłać z taką prędkością...
<Voldenet> ale niektóre potrafią
<drathir> jeszcze symetryk powiedz hrhr
<Voldenet> prawie symetryk
<Voldenet> tzn. ma wysył jakiś
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> wystarczy? :D
<drathir> to niezle tylko serwer stawiac...
<Voldenet> ta... chciałbym żeby to było 100Mbit upa ;f
<Voldenet> tak ostro bym mógł ciąć kasę za hosting
<drathir> polaczyc z kilkoma osobami loadbalancinga i byloby ciekawie...
<Voldenet> http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1329524895292.png
<Voldenet> O U T D A T E D
<Voldenet> >.>
<drathir> i wszyscy poszli spac...
<Skrzyp> E pierdolisz
<Skrzyp> Na innych kanałach siedzo
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> http://www.handheld-linux.com/wiki.php?page=GTA04
<Skrzyp> E?
<drathir> linux na pokladzie i parametry nie takie straszne
<jacekowski> drathir: ale zarzadzanie energia ma do dupy i bateria nawet pol dnia nie wytrzymuje
<jacekowski> drathir: i jest to wielka cegla
<foreste> do dupy mam cfg conky
<foreste> ciagnie 30%
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> .utf8
<Ashiren> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<foreste> jup
<foreste> mialem skopane cfg
<foreste> wkleilem confingi z forum ubu.pl
<karoles> Ashiren: caturday byl wczoraj
<foreste> zarcie cpu spadlo z 30 do 7
<foreste> a dzis saturday ;p
<drathir> jacekows1i: ciekawe ze ma wejscie usb i idzie przez to urzadzenia zewnetrzne podlaczac... jak na prace raczej pasjonatow to nie jest tak zle...
<jacekows1i> drathir: inne telefony tez maja
<jacekows1i> drathir: n900 tez ma
<jacekows1i> drathir: n8 tez ma
<jacekowski> a dwa, to nie jest praca pasjonatow
<jacekowski> tylko FICa
<Hubert_> hey
<drathir> jacekowski: wejscie usb? nie wyjscie...
<drathir> zasilane wejscie fakt ze to z urzadzeniem dlugo nie pochodzi bo bateria padnie ale sama mozliwosc fajna...
<karoles> ej, a pamietacie jak kiedys do wejscia ladowarkowego do telefonow byly apraty podlaczane?
<Ashiren> cool story bro
<karoles> dobra
<karoles> jak juz zwrocilem na iebie uwage
<karoles> to macie moze PDFy podrecznikow do warhammera 2ed.?
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> ce
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave!
<jacekowski> drathir: tak
<jacekowski> drathir: maja
<jacekowski> drathir: moj galaxy nexus tez ma
<jacekowski> drathir: kupa telefonow to ma
<jacekowski> n9 tez ma
<jacekowski> nawet dawno temu telefony z win CE to mialy
<Skrzyp> Ja to miałem w SE T290i
<Skrzyp> Do dupy to było
<jacekowski>  http://i.imgur.com/TzXz2.png
<jacekowski> drathir: i jak na razie tylko bardzo stare telefony z win CE ktore mialy baterie na wyzsze napiecie i inna konstrukcje zasilania potrafila dostarczyc pelne 500mA
<jacekowski> drathir: reszta telefonow daje okolo 200-300mA
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gotya
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<Skrzyp> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping?
<karoles> jacekowski: pong
<BlessJah> ?
<wisienka> Witam serdecznie, chciałbym podpytać co nieco o konfiguracji mojje lokalnej małęj sieci.
<karoles> to popytaj ;S
<karoles> o, wlasnie mi przypomniales ze musze sie z CISCO pouczyc ;E
<wisienka> ostatnio próbuję trochę zoptymalizować tutaj jej działanie. Mam zbondowane 2 karty sieciowe w trybie 5. No i zastanawiam się czy wynik 600Mb/s to optymalny czy jeszcze  coś można by wycisnąć ?
<wisienka> mam na tym kilka klientów ltsp, więc chodzi mi cały czas o to żeby w miarę spokojnie mogli korzystać z komputerów...
<karoles> w ogole
<karoles> zastanawiales sie nda tym żeby zapytać na jakis forum/kanale/grupie dyskusyjnej o sieciach?
<wisienka> jeszcze się nad tym niewiele zastanawiałem, nigdy nie korzystałem z irców..
<wisienka> zawsze przeszukiwałem tony stron...
<drathir> jacekowski: jak podlaczysz dysk zewnetrzny po usb do swojego to normalnie wykryje?
<karoles> wisienka: ja sie na sieciach nie znam w sumie, ale proponuje Ci poszukac kanalu o sieciach
<karoles> wisienka: w irssi wpisujesz /list
<DaZ> i leecisz przez ponad 9000 kanałów <:
<karoles> na freenode /list -YES i przegladasz kanaly :P
<wisienka> karoles: dzięki za podpowiedź, zaraz może coś się wygoogluje :)
<karoles> albo na chybil trafil
<jacekowski> drathir: tak
<jacekowski> drathir: chyba ze pradu braknie
<karoles>  /j #network /j #cisco czy costam zwiazanego z sieciami
<wisienka> heemm.. no tak
<jacekowski> drathir: wiec jakis pendrak albo cos lepiej
<wisienka> irssi mówi że przeglądanie kanałów to nie jest zbyt dobry pomysł :D
<jacekowski> wisienka: bonding nie daje praktycznie zadnego przyrostu wydajnosci jesli nie masz wspolpracujacego switcha
<karoles> wisienka: nie zna sie ; D.
<jacekowski> wisienka: zobacz ile pojedyncza karta bez bonda daje rade
<jacekowski> wisienka: albo zmien tryby
<jacekowski> wisienka: bo 600Mb/s to troche malo
<jacekowski> jaki switch masz?
<wisienka> switch to taki gigabitowy TP-link 16 portowy
<jacekowski> hmm, sprawdz mode 0
<jacekowski> hmmm,
<jacekowski> 600Mb przez tego switcha to dobry wynik
<wisienka> niezarządzalny nic a nic
<wisienka> :)
<jacekowski> w nim bp jest bodajze 800Mb
<wisienka> właśnie tu ciekawe jest , apropos trybu bondowania 0. Że jakiś czas działał w ten właśnie sposób i jak zmieniłem niedawno na 5 to jakoś tak dużo szybciej się wydaje że działa....
<drathir> jacekowski: fajny patent... zawsze z pendraka szybciej cos bezposrednio zrzucic nawet nie wlaczajac kompa...
<wisienka> też wcześniej nie testowałem tego iperf'em, bo dopiero teraz coraz bardziej się w to wgryzam
<buharin> jak mozna zobaczyc kody zrodlowe polecen typu cat w linux'ie?
<DaZ> dekompiluj do asemblera
<buharin> DaZ, jak masz cos durnego powiedziec to lepiej sie nie odzywaj
<BlessJah> http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/
<BlessJah> buharin: nie wiem jak na debcowcych sprawdzać do jakiej paczki należy plik, ale sprawdzasz, potem info paczki i klikasz w linki
<DaZ> lajkłajs [;
<BlessJah> jacekowski: masz teraz czas?
<szpakos> jak zabotowac plyte w win 7 z ubuntu?
<BlessJah> szpakos: prawoklik -> uruchom
<szpakos> i zainstalowac ?
<BlessJah> tak, jeśli masz na którejś (niesystemowej) partycji miejsce, możesz zainstalować
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak wygląda instalacji z WUBI, więc ci niestety nie pomogę
<szpakos> dzieki
<szpakos> zaczekam na kogos kto wie jak to wyglada windows instaler
<BlessJah> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<BlessJah> oni wiedzą
<BlessJah> szpakos: zainstaluj na dysku innym niż C:
<szpakos> ok
<BlessJah> z tego co widzę, wubi dosyć ładne i przejrzyste jest
<szpakos> boot loader tez sie sam instaluje ?
<BlessJah> jeśli zainstalujesz spod windowsa, to będzie używało windowsowego bootloadera
<szpakos> jak to wplynie na windows
<BlessJah> nie wpłynie, na partycji D:\ czy E:\ będą pliki ubuntu i pojawi się dodatkowa opcja przy uruchamianiu
<BlessJah> tyle
<szpakos> a to nawet fajnie zrobie ze 100gb na linua
<DaZ> dużo jakoś :f
<BlessJah> instalując spod windowsa używasz partycji windowsowej (NTFS, np dysk D:\ lub dysk E:\)
<BlessJah> możesz też zainstalować niezależnie, na partycji stworzonej specjalnie dla linuksa, ale wtedy nie będziesz mógł odczytać spod windowsa plików, które są na partycji linuksa
<DaZ> generalnie będzie mógł, jak na excie.
<DaZ> bo jakies 'sterowniki' do tego maja [;
<BlessJah> DaZ: nie przez explorator
<DaZ> przez explorator też <:
<BlessJah> jak zainstaluje "jakieś" sterowniki
<DaZ> chociaż nie wiem czy akurat ten projekt do ext4 doszedł
<DaZ> still, da sie
<BlessJah> da, da
<DaZ> taktoczna
<drathir> co psujecie? hrhr
<BlessJah> drathir: testujemy wubi na obecnym tu szpakosie
<drathir> 100 gb na linuuxa to sporo nawet na 40 da rade wyzyc ale preferuje osobiscie 2x 40 gb
<drathir> i z daleka od rzeczy ktore lacza sie z win hrhr
<drathir> dopuszczalny grub majacy wzmianke o win ale partycje jak najdalej od siebie oddalone zeby win nie oddzialywal negatywnie na linuxa...
<drathir> BlessJah: ale zawsze mozliwosc przerzucenia z linuxa na win jest wiec to lepiej nawet ze windows nie widzi partycji linuxa...
<BlessJah> drathir: nie, nie jest, trzeba sie rebootowac
<drathir> no tak ale jak sie skorzysta raz z linuxa to juz tylko na nim sie siedzi wiec reboot na win to raz na rok zapewne zeby jakies fw aktualizowac...
<drathir> na pierwszy kontakt zawsze polecam maszyne wirtualna zeby sie oswoic...
<drathir> dopiero poten instalacja czysta...
<BlessJah> drathir: livecd
<drathir> no tak ale sam proces instalacja
<drathir> zeby osoba sie oswoila i mozna bylo jej wytlumaczyc za wczasu na co zwrocic uwage i z czym to sie wszystko je...
<BlessJah> wpisanie wartosci do 3 okienek?
<drathir> czasem okienko moze wywolac efekt paralizu i paniki...
<drathir> dlatego zawsze osobiscie wole oswajac przed instalacja na maszynie wirtualnej... np dzielenie partycji czesto osobom latwiej spod win przeprowadzac a juz przy instalacji tylko wybrac partycje i typy wartosci...
<drathir> o wlasnie instalowal ktos na czystym dysku z autopartycjonowaniem?
<karoles> nje
<karoles> w ogole autopartycjonowanie ssie.
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: było już "happy..."?
<jacekowski> jakas appka do voipa
<jacekowski> ktos poleci?
<jacekowski> z providerem
<jacekowski> ktorego mi t-mobile nie bedzie blokowal
<jacekowski> wiec sip odpada
<karoles> BlessJah: caturady?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tuneluj
<jacekowski> niby jak
<jacekowski> niepotrzebne mi dodatkowe 30ms do pingu
<BlessJah> :]
<drathir> t-mobile porty blokuje?
<Nerihsa> BlessJah: nom
<BlessJah> racje
<drathir> tragedia... ciekawe jaki powod podaja...
<drathir> ftp ssh torrenta tezblokuja czy przycinaja?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: masz dzisiaj czas na svn/gita?
<jacekowski> no moze
<jacekowski> drathir: tylko sip bo to konkurencja
<jacekowski> drathir: reszta im zwisa
<qermit> jacekowski: uzywaj iax
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mówiłeś że git byłby skomplikowany do postawienia
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czy user alpha:alpha z git-shellem i moim uid, do tego gdzieś tam home, wystarczyłby?
<drathir> jacekowski: do glowy by mi nie przyszlo ze na taki pomysl moze siec wpasc...
<drathir> voip po udp i tcp leci? czy oni po porcie blokuja?
<drathir> bo jesli tylko port to mogloby pomoc voip proxy
<drathir> zapewne glupi pomysl ale na szybko tylko to mi przychodzi
<jacekowski> qermit: nie mam providera z iaxem i android nie umi iaxa
<jacekowski> drathir: nie wiem jak to dokladnie blokuja
<BlessJah> http://www.ceneo.pl/12010586s
<BlessJah> sekcja oprogramowanie
<BlessJah> w opisie SUSE, w tabelce bez systemu, w dodatkowych MSIE i Norton
<BlessJah> :D
<Thorbjorn> Grał ktoś w Eternal Land?
<drathir> ktos posiada cos AM2,AM2+,AM3 dual DDR2/DDR3 z integrami?
<drathir> ciekawi mnie wydajnosc tych grafik w praniu
<jacekowski> slaba
<jacekowski> a pod linuxem podobno nie dzialaja
<BlessJah> a co działa?
<BlessJah> szukam ~13 cali, 2-4GB ramu i min 2GHz (jeden/dwa rdzenie)
<BlessJah> no i żeby pracował minimum 4h, ale im dłużej, tym lepiej
<drathir> BlessJah: ulka hrhr
<drathir> co do dlugiego trzymania
<drathir> asus _UL-
<drathir> jacekowski: to mnie troche przestraszyles ze nie dzialaja pod linuxem....
<m0p> Witam, zainstalowalem przed chwila linux mint debian edition i mam problem z grub'em, pisze mi "grub loading, please wait... Error 15" i tyle
<m0p> wie ktos co z tym moge zrobic?
<Dreadlish> sprawdzi, czy masz jeszcze partycje
<m0p> tak
<m0p> partycje sa
<Dreadlish> masz podmontowanego / ?
<m0p> jak to sprawdzic?
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> jesteś na jakimś livecd czy coś?
<m0p> w livecd lmde
<Dreadlish> to tam powinno chyba być na pulpicie
<Dreadlish> system plików coś tam dalje
<m0p> bo mam xp i obok teraz mint
<m0p> ta sa
<m0p> w fdisk tez wyswietla
<m0p> w fdisk mam
<m0p> gwiazdke przy boot sda1
<Dreadlish> to tak
<Dreadlish> jak wpiszesz mount
<m0p> ej jak pisze to mi piszczy w jednostce
<Dreadlish> to tam masz gdzieś partycje z twoim / linuksowym?
<Dreadlish> bo ma pc speaker
<m0p> tylko w xchat tak jest teraz
<m0p> ok juz nie pika
<m0p> aufs on / type aufs (rw)
<m0p> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=5242880,mode=755,size=5242880,mode=755)
<m0p> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,size=20%,mode=1777)
<m0p> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<m0p> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<m0p> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<m0p> tmpfs on /var/run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,size=20%,mode=1777,size=20%,mode=1777)
<m0p> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620,gid=5,mode=620)
<m0p> /dev/sr0 on /live/image type iso9660 (ro,noatime)
<Dreadlish> kurde
<m0p> tmpfs on /live/cow type tmpfs (rw,noatime,mode=755)
<m0p> tmpfs on /live type tmpfs (rw,relatime)
<m0p> tmpfs on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,relatime,size=77460k,mode=755)
<Dreadlish> nie tutaj
<m0p> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<Dreadlish> wklej.to
<m0p> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<m0p> cgroup on /dev/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,cpu)
<m0p> /dev/sda1 on /mnt/root type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<m0p> az tyle tego jest
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to masz zamontowane
<Dreadlish> co masz w /mnt/root
<m0p> tak samo mount /mnt/root?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ls /mnt/root
<Dreadlish> ale to na wklej.to
<m0p> http://wklej.to/E62x9
<Dreadlish> uu
<Dreadlish> a fdisk -l na wklej.to możesz rzucić?
<m0p> http://wklej.to/rwUn4
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> więc
<Dreadlish> krótkie polecenie nr1.
<Dreadlish> mkdir /chr && mount /dev/sda2 /chr && mount -t proc none /chr/proc && mount -o bind /dev /chr/dev && mount -t sysfs none /chr/sys && chroot /chr /bin/bash
<Dreadlish> krótkie polecenie nr2.
<m0p> cannot create directory `/chr': Permission denied
<Dreadlish> apt-get install --reinstall grub-common && update-grub; grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<Dreadlish> ah
<Dreadlish> najpierw sudo -i
<m0p> finished no error reported
<m0p> powinno juz sie uruchomic?
<m0p> ale bedzie jeden system jeszcze do wyboru?
<m0p> dobra sprawdze
<Dreadlish> no
<m0b> wlaczylem i mi pisze Hnu Grub version 1.99-8 i nizej jakis tekst a zamiast listy systemow mam "grub>_"
<m0b> i tyle
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> jest postęp
<m0b> teraz jestem na 2 kompie, wlaczyc tam znowu z livecd?
<m0b> to wyglada tak ze nie ma wcale menu wyboru..
<m0p> Dreadlish na forum dobreprogramy znalazlem, ktos mial tak samo jak ja tzn sama powloka sie wyswietlala i przeinstalowal jeszcze raz grub i dzialalo mu
<m0p> mozesz jeszcze raz mi komendy podac ?
<Dreadlish> no to dawaj
<Dreadlish> sudo -i
<m0p> tak
<Dreadlish> mkdir /chr && mount /dev/sda2 /chr && mount -t proc none /chr/proc && mount -o bind /dev /chr/dev && mount -t sysfs none /chr/sys && chroot /chr
<Dreadlish> apt-get install --reinstall gmrub
<Dreadlish> grub*
<m0p> http://wklej.to/8R6ud
<m0p> tak mialo byc? czy nie
<m0p> tyle, tak?
<m0p> no i sie nie udalo, dalej to samo
<m0p> ten zlom chyba tylko na xp i ubuntu da rade...
<m0p> juz sie chyba nic z tym nie zrobi?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> chodzi o to
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> zrób update-grub jeszcze
<Dreadlish> i gdzieś daj co wypluło
<m0p> chwila bo wlaczam live ubuntu
<m0p> juz instalowalem archa, debiana tego minta i zawsze mam z grubem cos nie tak..
<m0p> tylko ubuntu jakos dziala bez problemow
<Dreadlish> dunno
<Dreadlish> to jeszcze raz te 2 komendy ;d
<DaZ> generalnie arch tez mi jakies dziwne gruby generuje
<DaZ> i potem musze strzelac cyferkami we własciwy dysk [;
<Dreadlish> mi nigdy nie chce generować
<m0p> wiesz co juz nie, bo mnie to pogrąża ;d
<m0p> zainstaluje ubuntu 9.10 to mi przynajmnie nadpisze tego gruba
<m0p> a z jakiego distro wy najwiecej korzystacie?
<karoles> debian
<karoles> wczesniej ubuntu
<Dreadlish> debian na jednym, arch na drugim
<DaZ> m0p: a te error 15 to masz po wybieraniu systemu?
<m0p> to bylo przed, zamiast wybiarania
<m0p> bylo "grub loading i error
<DaZ> uhm
<m0p> ale juz grub jest zainstalowany
<m0p> tylko teraz mi sie uruchamia sama powloka
<Dreadlish> error 15 jest chyba jak nie ma stage
<m0p> bez wybierania systemu
<m0p> teraz grub sie wlacza, jest ladnie wersja tylko nizej "grub>_" i tyle
<DaZ> eh, nie wiem, nie rozumiem, nie wiem co widzisz, nie wiem co ubuntodewki sobie wymyśliły względem gruba [;
<DaZ> no patrz
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> linie polecen gruba tam ma
<jacekowski> mozna wpisac te same polecenia co w pliku konfiguracyjnym
<jacekowski> i inne tez
<jacekowski> i zbootowac system dowolny
<m0p> tak linia polecen i na poczatku znak zachety (czy cos ) to : "grub>_ "
<m0p> i sobie moge pisac, ale nie ogarniam-->noob jestem..
<m0p> ale ok juz zainstaluje ubuntu, dzieki za zainteresowanie sprawą ;p
<BlessJah> jacekowski
<jacekowski> BlessJah: gita chcesz?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: czy co
<BlessJah> no na razie svn nie działa
<jacekowski> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<jacekowski> pomysle co sie da uczynic
<BlessJah> wydaje mi sie ze do gita wystarczy user dodatkowy, z tym samym uid co moje, zebym mogl jego pliki macać
<BlessJah> wtedy klucze do .ssh/authorized_keys pododawałbym
<BlessJah> tylko nie wiem czy to na pewno tak zatrybi
<lisu> re
<m477> witamy lisu :-)
<lisu> m477: co tam psujecie?
 * lisu psuje sobie wątrobę ;]
<m477> lisu: same here
 * lisu polewa jacka do szklaneczki m477
<m477> ./me polewa grejfrutówke do soolniczki
<m477> :/
<lisu> m477: sam robiles grejfrótufkę?
<m477> lisu: nie, polmos lubelski
<CXIV> Witam
<Dreadlish> nawzajem
<lisu> matko, to nie dizwie sie ze nie trafiles do szklanki
<CXIV> Wypróbowałem kilka tych dystrybucji ponoć "przeznaczonych na pendrive'y"
<lisu> CXIV: współczujemy.
<CXIV> I tylko jedna mi się nie wysypała
<CXIV> Puppy Linux.
<lisu> pussy linux ;]
<CXIV> Teraz zainstalowałem Debiana + LXDE i nawet sprawie to działa.
<CXIV> lisu Taki też już jest "D
<CXIV> :)
<lisu> lxde ssie
<CXIV> lisu Kogo ssie?
<CXIV> :)
<lisu> nie oferuje nic ciekawego, a zjada wiecej zasobów od flux/open box
<CXIV> Wiem
 * lisu ciagle na gnomcu 2.30.2 uzywa systemu
<CXIV> Ale to "typowych" zadań jest w porządku.
<CXIV> "Do typowych"
<m477> lisu: blagam wytrzezwiej
<lisu> m477: jutro x]
 * lisu miał stresujący tydzien... a w zasadzie 3, wiec odreagowuje... (ciii... moze moja kobieta nie przeczyta tego)
<lisu> z innej beczki, jak tam nowe ubuntu jego mac? ktoś jakąś alfe próbował?
<drathir> grub uciagnie asusowskiego xpress gate?
<drathir> czy jak mu tam chodzi o ich linuxa
<Dreadlish> nie
<kklimonda> powinien uciągnąć (tzn. móc załadować tamten system)
<kklimonda> ale jeżeli do tego służy jakiś kolorowy przycisk na obudowie to zapewne przestanie działać
<dweller> ja mam fajniejszy bajer ;f
<dweller> oddzielny system na ti omap odpalany oddzielnym przyciskiem
<kklimonda> fajne, co za laptop?
<dweller> dell latitude e4300
<dweller> tylko szkoda że nie jest to w żaden sposób zoptymalizowane i żre więcej prądu niż intelowski procesor ;f
<dweller> ale sam pomysł jest całkiem spoko
<kklimonda> co nie jest zoptymalizowane?
<dweller> firmware, albo sprzętowo cos popsuli
<dweller> chociaz prędzej to pierwsze
<kklimonda> ach
<kklimonda> ciekawe
<dweller> korzysta z klawiatury i ekranu
<kklimonda> to chyba trzeba jednak sporo się napracować by tak zepsuć :)
<dweller> + jedno złącze na antenę jest
<drathir> kklimonda: przewaznie to kombinacja klawiszy a system siedzi na osobnej partycji ukrytej
<CXIV> Dlaczego Cannonical zrobił alias od freenode?
<CXIV> Canonical :D
<Dreadlish> co?
<CXIV> irc.ubuntu.com
<kklimonda> CXIV: z tego samego powodu z którego debian ma alias irc.debian.org dla oftc
<CXIV> :D
<Skrzyp> Co tu się od... wala?
<babinicz> Witam, jak moge edytować wpis w grubie recovery?
<babinicz> zwykły grub wiem ze jest na /etc/default/grub
<Skrzyp> lisu: jesteś moim idolem, jak zrobiłeś GNOME2 na aktualnym systemie bez zgrzytów?
<Skrzyp> Nie
<Skrzyp> Grub jest w /boot/grub/grub.cfg, albo /etc/grub.d/, jak chcesz po bożemu z update-grub
<Skrzyp> A grub recovery? To chyba ten tryb, jak się grub wywala, bo nie może znaleźć swoich plików.
<babinicz> Właśnie o ten tryb chodzi bo chce dopisać opcjie do recovey na stale I nie wiem gdzie jest ten plik
<Skrzyp> Takurwa, dopisuj do konfigu, jak w recovery wchodzi, gdy pliku nie może znaleźć.
<kklimonda> huh, skąd tu takie dziwne bany?
<Skrzyp> Tydzień Radosnej Eksterminacji? :)
<Dreadlish> o matko
<Dreadlish> banlist na pół terminala
<kklimonda> nie no - to normalne
<kklimonda> gorzej, że całe klasy /16 pobanowane
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i to przez kogo
<Dreadlish> aaaa
<Dreadlish> wiem dlaczego
<Dreadlish> nie wywalaj
<ari-tczew> hallo
<Dreadlish> bo stamtąd przychodziły durne boty
<Dreadlish> i spamiły
<Dreadlish> to wszystko przez turasy
<Skrzyp> Ale to już dawno było.
<ari-tczew> turasy w Niemczech chyba
<Skrzyp> Chyba w zeszłym roku.
<Dreadlish> 13 sty 2012
<Dreadlish> czytać ze zrozumieniem umiesz?
<Skrzyp> :p
<kklimonda> u mnie pisze tylko "1328197480" ;)
<Dreadlish> u mnie
<Dreadlish> ptk, 13 sty 2012 22:48:16
<Dreadlish> i takie tam :)
<Skrzyp> Ja tu oglądam Kliczkę na Polszmacie
<Dreadlish> ja tu leże sobie w łózku
<Dreadlish> po ciemku
<Dreadlish> na lapku
<Skrzyp> Na lapku leży
<Skrzyp> Technofil jeden
<ari-tczew> kto leży? Kliczko?
<Skrzyp> Nie, ten będzie leżał zaraz.
<Ozil> jeszcze oba stoją
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish.
<Dreadlish> cu
<Dreadlish> leże na łóżku
<Dreadlish> nie na lapku
<Skrzyp> Skrolap
<Skrzyp> Ta, jasne.
<Dreadlish> jak chcesz to sobie przyjdź i zobacz
<Skrzyp> Takurwa, policz sobie dystans Limanowa-Lubaczów i dodaj kilka km do mojego Pcimia
<Szatan> kklimonda: wulg by Skrzyp
<Dreadlish> stary
<Dreadlish> 240km :D
<Dreadlish> bliżej niż do krk ;p
<Dreadlish> ty bardziej w strone rabki czy sącza? :D
<Skrzyp> No, w Bochni byś wysiadł.
<Skrzyp> I busem.
<Skrzyp> A BO JA WIEM?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie wiesz?
<Skrzyp> NIE!
<Skrzyp> Inaczej mówiąc, jestem w jakimś Zadupiu Dolnym.
<Skrzyp> ari-tczew: wykrakałeś, Kliczko leży!
<Ozil> nie no nie jest źle
<Ozil> ale ładnie ten anglik walczy
<Ozil> sporo lepiej niż haye
<Skrzyp> "u Kliczki jakiś kryzys"
<Skrzyp> No kurwa, u nas tyż.
<Ozil> i to już od 2 rund słabnie w oczach
<qermit> tylko mi nie mówcie że jestem zły i niedobry
<Ozil> dostanę na minutę żółtą gwiazdkę ?
<qermit> nie mam bladego pojęcia co to jest. Byłeś grzeczny w tym roku?
<Enlik> za odstęp przed znakiem zapytania chyba sraczkowatą
<Ozil> jestem grzeczny dziewczyna nie narzeka że rozrabiam xD
<qermit> no to nie dostaniesz
<Ozil> to co mam być niegrzeczny ?
<Ozil> sorki nie wiem co jest ale ciągle tę spacje paluch mi wciska przed "?"
<qermit> Ozil: zawiąż sobie
<Ozil> e tam jest niezbędny nie wiesz?
<m477> ...
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-19
<CXIV> Ma ktoś z was pendrive'a? :D
<Ozil> chyba każdy
<CXIV> Niezła technologia :D
<CXIV> Jeszcze z 10 lat temu taki napęd usb 50 mb kosztował ok 500 zł :D
<CXIV> Choć może nieco więcej niż 10 lat
<buharin> m477, hej :D
<m477> buharin: cze
<Demorion> bry
<Skrzyp> Zief
<Blondyn> helllo :)
<Demorion> czy tylko ja, czytam to podświadomie jako Bloodrayne ?
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: nick Blondyna?
<Dreadlish> Demorion: tylko ty.
<Blondyn> hmmm ...
<Bloodrayne> teraz przeczytasz blondyn :D
<crayon> bry
<Nerihsa> yrb
<lisu> rby
<crayon> ktoś zna jakieś alternatywne repo ppa:unity-team/staging z unity 5.0? mam v.4.28.0 i Application Indicators się w nim niestety sypie :|
<crayon> a z repo ppa:unity-team/staging nie chce mi zrobić upgrade do 5.0...
<przemorex> czesc
<Demorion> ok
<Demorion> tak jakoś mi się kojarzy ;)
<kklimonda> crayon: nie ma żadnego sensownego - zgłoś na LP, że ci się sypie coś (u mnie jest ok) albo zrób aktualizację do 12.04 (u mnie też jest ok ;))
<crayon> kklimonda: zrobiłbym z chęcią update tyle że nie mogę :D mam neta z takimi prędkościami że już szybszy z kaloryfera można uzyskać :)
<crayon> a problem jest ciekawy, bo w głośniczku nie montuje mi sie rhythmbox z aktualnie odtwarzanym plikiem i przyciski do zmieniania utworu, pidgin nie chce się ulokować
<crayon> dość dziwnie zaczyna wszystko działać, tym bardziej, że na innej maszynie miałem identyczną konfigurację  programów i wszystko działało
<crayon> zrobiłbym upgrade do 5.0 tyle że zassać z tego repo nic nie chce, jakby wyłączyli je
<kklimonda> no bo wyłączyli
<kklimonda> tzn. skasowali już 5.0 dla 11.10
<Skrzyp> Mnie wkurzają ludzie typu: join -> siema jest problem -> ok, działa -> part.
<crayon> hmmm... może 5.2 tak znowu udostępnią
<kklimonda> nie udostępnią bo to za dużo pracy
<Skrzyp> Nie posiedzi, nie wypije, nawet nie podziekuje.
<kklimonda> (5.0 było udostępnione bo wtedy nie było jeszcze stabilnego 12.04 na którym można było testować)
<crayon> no to trzeba pomęczyć do kwietnia
<kklimonda> (teraz 12.04 się ustabilizowało na tyle, że można już używać na codzień)
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: jakie tylko na chwile, ja tu wyjadacz jestem :P tyle że nie ircuję od pół roku bo do maturki trzeba skillować :)
<Matan[M]> za którymś razem trzeba zdać ;)
<Skrzyp> Ne o tobie, staruchu.
<tajwanuser> cze
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: nie trzeba
<Dreadlish> powiedział bj...
<BlessJah> tak, ja to powiedziałęm
<Matan[M]> trzeba trochę poskillować matematykę, na UWM pocisnąć, trochę dziewczyny muszę popilnować :) to moja jedyna motywacja żeby pójść na studia :D tak zaraz po techu bym na policję/straż graniczną cisnął
<BlessJah> masz starszą dziewczynę?
<karoles> Matan[M]: idioto chcesz isc na studia dla dziewczyny której nie ufasz i odkładać swoje plany?
<karoles> Po co ci ona jak jej nie ufasz ; d?
<Matan[M]> karoles: spokojnie :P
<Matan[M]> plan jest od 8 lat sklecony
<BlessJah> karoles: cśśś... nie psuj...
<sedzisz> wiatru w polu nie upilnujesz :D
<Matan[M]> zostało mi 11 linni rozwoju scenariusza :) mam w czym dobierać
<Matan[M]> dokładnie
<karoles> Matan[M]: w ogole skad jestes ze wybierasz UWM?
<Matan[M]> okolice kętrzyna
<Matan[M]> koło ruskich, do granicy mam z 10km :P
<karoles> wczoraj w Korszach byłem ^^'
<BlessJah> no i nie wyszło
<Matan[M]> karoles: na Arenie chyba buhahaha :D (to taki hermetyczny lokalny żarcik z tej imprezowni dla plebsu)
<karoles> Matan[M]: no, ale za mało miejsc siedzacych i za głośno.
<karoles> czasem nawet coś znośnego leciało.
<karoles> ale jednak bardziej cenie gadanie niż tańczenie
<Matan[M]> poza tym, jest na co postawić, ta dziewczyna to duża wygrana dla mnie będzie :P
<BlessJah> piłka nadal w grze :]
<Matan[M]> jak prawdziwy informatyk po 16latach odważyłem się poważniej zagadać :P
<karoles> PICS OR DIDNT HAPPEND! : D
<Matan[M]> siostra przyjaciela (z resztą jedynego jakiego mam) więc akurat ją dość dobrze znam
<Matan[M]> a wiązać się z osobą którą się zna od 1-2lat jest dla mnie pomyłką nie związkiem, może dla tego że nazbyt starej szkoły wychowany jestem
<Blondyn> hej wam
<BlessJah> gem set mecz
<BlessJah> :D
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: dafuq?
<Blondyn> no gem name mecz :D
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: regularnie ktoś sobie próbuje podbudować ego i zdobyć +20 do charyzmy chwaląc się na kanale dziewczyną
<BlessJah> może regularnie to złe słowo
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: charyzma? :D u mnie x]
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: to ja mogę taki stat mieć wogóle? :D
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: its a trap
<Blondyn> BlessJah: nie pogadasz wiosna idzie widzisz co się dzieje D:
<Matan[M]> pewnie fotkę cycków BlessJah chce wtżebrać :P
<Dreadlish> fotka cycków faceta
<Dreadlish> LOL
<BlessJah> Blondyn: zasadniczo, to zima trzyma się dobrze
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: i tak nie widział kobiecych, nie zauważyłby różnicy :P
<Dreadlish> :D
<Matan[M]> kurnasz... mykam, odkąd odpaliłem irca niz nie zrobiłem, wiedziałem, że nie na darmo go wyłączyłem :)
<Matan[M]> bry noc
<karoles> BlessJah ma cycki?
<BlessJah> karoles: glandula mammaria występuje u obu płci
<BlessJah> karoles: po co macasz?
<karoles> BlessJah: szukam cycków ale decha.
<BlessJah> karoles: każdy ma cycki
<Blondyn> dzięki bogom że żyję w XXI wieku kiedy technologię poprawiania wyglądu nabierają rozpędu :D
<BlessJah> Blondyn: chcesz sobie powiększyć?
<BlessJah> adobe mogłoby specjalny tool do tego wypuścić
<Blondyn> tak właściwie to nei opłaca się nic robić bo góra 10 lat i technika bedzie tak wysoko ze wszytko poprawi :D
<BlessJah> Blondyn: no tak, tylko za 10 lat będziemy o 10 lat starsi i może nie być już co poprawiać
<Blondyn> chyba się tak zapuszczę ze z trudem będzie mnie można odróżnić od saskłacza bo i tak wszystko poprawią :D
<Blondyn> BlessJah: teraz to 50 latki są jak nastolatki
<BlessJah> hm...
<karoles> Blondyn: jestes mocnozdesperowany widze :P
<BlessJah> a nastolatki są jak...?
<Blondyn> jeszcze jest to dość drogie ... ale z czasem sie to zmieni
<m477> eh
<Blondyn> karoles: zdesperowany do zapuszczenia się :DL
<BlessJah> karoles: chciałby mieć okres, ale nie może, więc myśli nad operacją zmiany płci
<Blondyn> nigdy nie mogłem zdecysować się nad płcią wiec postanowiłem zostać hermafrodytą :D
<Blondyn> portal randkowy za 10 lat : "stwórz postać od zera" :D
<m477> -_-
<Blondyn> m477: nie chciałbyś mieć 10 swoich klonów płci żeńskiej spełniających każde twoje życzenie ?
<Blondyn> :D
<m477> klon plci zenskiej? Oo
<karoles> mam 2 ręce  ;D
<Thorbjorn> m477: co Ty masz za distro?
<m477> jodła forest edition
<Thorbjorn> alpha2?
<m477> @_@ ?
<Thorbjorn> no wydanie alpha?
<m477> tak
<drathir> jodla z brzoza znow nadaje?
<drathir> witam...
<m477> zawsze i wszedzie, nieprzerwanie od 10 lat
<Skrzyp> Jodła Brzoza remix :)
<Thorbjorn> PoKrAk:
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: to dla wiesników
<Thorbjorn> jakieś remiksy
<Demorion> :D dziś mój probosz na kazaniu stwierdził, że kościoły to najstarsze budowle na świecie :D
<Skrzyp> :f
<m477> co za debil
<DaZ> coś w tym jest, długo sie trzymają
<Skrzyp> A mój podziękował rodzinie z Półdupków Dolnych za ofiarę 300zł.
<Skrzyp> "na parafię"
<Thorbjorn> a ja nawet nie wiem jak się nazywa probosz parafii w której mieszkam
<m477> :o
<m477> Thorbjorn: wstyd
<nn52> o co wstyd?
<nn52> a w ogóle, to witam wszystkich.
<m477> [13:15:00] <Thorbjorn> a ja nawet nie wiem jak się nazywa probosz parafii w której mieszkam
<karoles> ;s
<nn52> wie ktoś jak wgrać język polski do LXDE ?
<dweller> a to ma w ogóle tłumaczenie?
<Skrzyp> Kupić, £19,99
<Skrzyp> W Ubuntu Store
<Skrzyp> Ma, ma.
<nn52> zabawne... :P, testuje pingwiny i siedzę na PCLinuxOS
<nn52> bo dysk mi padł :P
<Skrzyp> To e17 kiedyś nie miało, ale już ma :)
<nn52> i nie wiem którego ugościć.
<Skrzyp> To go wstań
<Skrzyp> As Stallman said:
<nn52> PCLinuxOS Openbox, z panelami LXDE
<Skrzyp> INSTALL GENTOO
<nn52> gentoo, hmmm zobaczymy
<nn52> mam jeszcze CentOS i cięzki wybór
<Skrzyp> No to mamy ją z głowy do wtorku :)
<Skrzyp> Takuwa, CentOS na desktopa.
<Skrzyp> Powodzenia.
<nn52> a czemu nie! :D
<Skrzyp> To jest system SERWEROWY, ze stabilnymi (czyt. o dwa lata starszymi) paczkami.
<dweller> Skrzyp: bardziej na stacje robocze niż serwerowy ;f
<dweller> tzn na równi
<Skrzyp> Jedyny plus jest taki, że ma GNOME2.
<nn52> zawsze moge dorać nowe paczki :F
<Demorion> Gentoo to koszmar na słabym procesorze...
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> da się postawić na p2 450mhz :D
<Demorion> no na pentium4 to nie e tam... tylko kilka godzin instalacji...
<Dreadlish> na pentium 4 to cały dom ogrzejesz i zrobisz sobie miesięczny rachunek za prąd :D
<nn52> oooo hey Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> siema nn52
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Ciekawe, co na P2M
<Demorion> to mój P4 mało coś grzeje.. bo zimno
<Dreadlish> Demorion: to źle go używasz
<Dreadlish> którego masz? northwooda czy prescotta?
<Demorion> nort
<Demorion> h
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> powinien grzać
<nn52> PCLInuxOS to chyba na rpmach jeździ nie?
<Demorion> marne efekty... marne..
<Dreadlish> tak
<nn52> CentOS też
<Dreadlish> i fedora
<nn52> zmyliło mnie apt-get w PCLOS
<Demorion> o jeszcze Mandriva :D na rpmach ;D
<Dreadlish> to jeszcze żyje?
<nn52> mandriva to dinozaur ;D
<Demorion> ja słyszałem ze debian to dinozaur
<drathir> nn52: witaj...
<nn52> cześć drathir
<drathir> e tam dinozaur kiedys sie nia chwile bawilem jeszcze przed zmiana nazwy
<nn52> czyli mandrake ;d
<Demorion> ja miałem, po zmianie nazwy... mój pierwszy linux...
<drathir> tak dokladnie
<Demorion> ale przez niego zraziłem się do KDE
<nn52> ja mam gdzieś ISO na płycie Mandrak/ive powerpack ale nie wiem której wersji :P
<nn52> bardzo stara  w każdym razie
<nn52> mój pierwszy OS, to był Aurox ( z linuksów) i Windows 95 z Windowsów
<drathir> chyba jedna z pierwszych dystrybucji wychodzaca graficznie i wizualnie do uzytkownika?
<drathir> mandrakea mam na mysli
<nn52> o znalazłam płytke :P wersja 9.2
<nn52> FiveStar
<Rav-X> Witam. Mam mały problem z Ubuntu 11.10 x64 oraz Kadu 0.11
<Rav-X> chodzi o to że niemam dźwięku w Kadu
<Rav-X> może wie ktoś jak to naprawić?
<Rav-X> byłbym wdzięczny :)
<Demorion> ale tak słyszysz normalnie ?
<Rav-X> tak poza kadu wszystko normalnie gra
<Demorion> sprawdz w ustawieniach kadu
<Demorion> czy wszystko jest poprawnie
<Rav-X> już patrzyłem, brałem test dźwięku i nic się nie wydobywa, mam też włączone moduły phonon_sound i sound
<Rav-X> i powiadomienia też mam włączone
<nn52> mogli by zrobić Steam na pingwina... i przeportować APB Reloaded... ;F
<Blondyn> ok cześć muszę sobie ram zwolnić : .
<Rav-X> i co można coś z tym fantem zrobić?
<Rav-X> u was normalnie działa kadu? Czy może polecicie coś innego do GG? ;)
<Demorion> u nas działa normalnie kadu ;P ja polecam EKG/EKG2 :D
<karoles> EKG
<Trojanin> Rav-X: mam Kadu 0.11, Ubu 11.10
<Trojanin> i dźwięk działa
<Trojanin> tylko trzeba zaznaczyć "odtwarzaj dźwięki"
<karoles> Rav-X: a ustawiles dobry sterownik dzwieku w KADU?
<Rav-X> kurcze to co umnie jest nie tak? wczoraj wszystko na nowo instalowałem
<karoles> Rav-X: ustawiles dobry sterownik dzwieku?
<Rav-X> tak ustawiałem
<Dreadlish> pulse
<Rav-X> ale w systemie
<Dreadlish> tyle powiem
<Rav-X> ale co zrobić z pulse?
<Dreadlish> wyłączyć
 * karoles alsa
<Rav-X> czytałem że kiedyś był moduł alsa_sound w kadu i ratował dźwięk w ubuntu
<Rav-X> ale tera go tam nie widzę
<Rav-X> no dobra jeszcze coś tam pokombinuję, najwyżej Kadu się zastąpi czymś innym
<Rav-X> dzięki i pozdro
<szpakos> hej gdzie rozmawiaja na temat winmpa?
<Szycha> w archiwach ipn
<szpakos> to jakas partia ?
<karoles> winamp ssie
<mefisto> ssie i to mocno :]
<szpakos> co za jezyk
<szpakos> zato banana normalnie
<szpakos> sprawdze coto jest ipn
<mefisto> ssie mleko to jest obraźliwe? heh
<karoles> jak ruski odkurzacz
<karoles> w ogóle po raz pierwszy jestem na kanale gdzi nie mogę sobie kurwnąć
<Demorion> :D witaj na ubuntu-pl
<mefisto> to jest kulturalny kanał :)
<m477> O_O
<szpakos> posprzatasz w pokoju i masz leszy chumor
<m477> szkoda tylko ze ludzie nie są
<karoles> ie lubie kulturalnych rzeczy, nie ugam im.
<karoles> sa takie fałszywe
<mefisto> :]
<Demorion> może się nie przeklina, ale chamstwo jest bardziej subtelne ;)
<mefisto> wysmakowane można rzec heh :)
<Demorion> ale kanał ma na calu inne rzeczy ;)
<szpakos> to znaczy umyc zeby
<mefisto> kabel kablowi nie równy :(
<Demorion> brak mi gnome3
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: to sobie zainstaluj
<Demorion> :D to robię ;D
<Thorbjorn> To co marudzisz,
<m477> ~_~
<Demorion> bo to dużo pracy
<Demorion> i w dodatku lubią być problemy
<Demorion> zaraz mnie trafi, ma ktoś dobry i wygodny sposób na wrzuceni kilku plików flv,mp4 do formatu mp3
<Nerihsa> ffmpeg
<szpakos> jakie kodeki potrzeba na wrzuta.pl
<m477> flesz?
<szpakos> aha
<Demorion> flashnonfree
<Demorion> z tego co pamiętam
<szpakos> bycmorze ze flash
<Thorbjorn> no, morze morze
<m477> :D
<Thorbjorn> pójdę sobie chyba po jabłko do sklepu zaraz
<Thorbjorn> urzywa ktoś dropbokza?
<m477> wino jablkowe?
<Thorbjorn> no nie wiem, morze ja terz poczebuje flasha rzeby wrzucadź pliki pszez przeglondarke?
<m477> nom
<Thorbjorn> a to tak sie da wrzucać pliki?
<m477> nom
<Demorion> jest :D już moje pliki flv lecą do mp3
 * wmp naprawił dźwięk we flashu!
<Biszkopcik> cieszymy sie razem z toba :)
<Biszkopcik> :DD
<Demorion> to fajnie :D bo miałem z tym trochę problem ;)
<Demorion> powiem wam, że działanie codzienne z poziomu roota jest o wiele przyjemniejsze niż z poziomu zwykłego użytkownika ;)
<Voldenet> ta
<Voldenet> szczególnie jak się pomylisz i wpiszesz chmod -R 777 /
<Voldenet> pod rootem wykonuje się jedną komendę, góra dwie
<Demorion> :D pamietam że ktoś to komuś już nie raz radził o takich poleceniach
<ari-tczew> albo rm -rf
<Demorion> haha znam to :D
<karoles> : d.
<Demorion> autro destrukcja
<ari-tczew> roota sie nie uzywa, sudo jest
<Voldenet> ^ sudo się nie używa, jest ln -s /usr/bin/sudo ./%s $ ./%s -D9
<drathir> rm -rf /
<Voldenet> ;>
<drathir> smialo
<Dreadlish> root@kacer:~# rm -rf /
<Dreadlish> rm: działanie rekurencyjne na `/' jest niebezpieczne
<Dreadlish> rm: użyj --no-preserve-root do wyłączenia tego zabezpieczenia
<drathir> bez sudo nic nie ruszy
<drathir> ciekawe czy znalazla by sie osoba poprawiajaca komende jak jest napisane
<drathir> hrhr
<Enlik> < drathir> bez sudo nic nie ruszy
<Enlik> mylisz się
<Demorion> za 2 miesiace będę przesuwał partycje i czyscił dysk to sprwdze to rm
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@kacer:~/ow$ echo "COŚ RUSZY"
<Dreadlish> COŚ RUSZY
<Dreadlish> moge zaraz na routerze z bb przetestować
<Dreadlish> tylko niech sobie nora wyczyści
<drathir> bylo jakies ?& i inne znaczki swojego czasu(
<Dreadlish> :(){ :|:& };:
<Dreadlish> to dokładnie? :D
<drathir> jedynie zawiesza ale jednak cos
<drathir> chyba tak
<drathir> nie probuj bo chyba do dzis nie zalatane...
<Dreadlish> its over fork thousand!
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: bo to nie ma byc zalatane
<Voldenet> tfu, drathir*
<Voldenet> bo to nie bug
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> zamierzona funkcjonalność
<Voldenet> ile ludzi wpisuje przypadkowo :(){:|:&};: ?
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@kacer:~$ :(){ :|:& };:
<Dreadlish> bash: fork: retry: Brak procesów potomnych
<Dreadlish> bash: fork: retry: Brak procesów potomnych
<Dreadlish> (...)
<Dreadlish> bash: fork: Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@kacer:~$
<Voldenet> umad?
<Dreadlish> ulimit naab
<Dreadlish> .
<Dreadlish> i system cały czas działą
<Voldenet> pr0
<Voldenet> ulimit -u mad
<Voldenet> :D
<Dreadlish> no :D
<Voldenet> niewielu ludzi potrafi w limits
<Voldenet> dumien jestem
<drathir> Dreadlish: ale system zawiesic potrafi powinno byc ostrzerzenie o petli
<Dreadlish> yyy
<drathir> ostrzezenie
<Dreadlish> jaka pętla?
<Dreadlish> tu jest rekurencja nie pętla
<drathir> aha...
<Dreadlish> jakby tu było jak w c sie robi while(1){fork()} to prędzej
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: widać, że ty nie umiesz w c
<Dreadlish> no
<Voldenet> while(!fork);
<Dreadlish> średnika
<Voldenet> while(!fork());
<Voldenet> tak ładniej
<Voldenet> :P
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> fork zwróci 0?: D
<Voldenet> dla dziecka tak
<Dreadlish> ok
<Voldenet> zawsze można while(fork()||1);
<Voldenet> mi podoba składnia, tak się robi
<drathir> albo prosciej wykonaj kopiowanie wszystkich plikow w proznie ale zeby logowanie bylo wlaczone powinno tez system zawiesic lacznie z zapelnieniem dysku
<drathir> albo zamiast prozni na inny komputer z logowaniem czynnosci
<drathir> dysk sie w kilka minut powinien zapelnic
<drathir> ewentualnie jakies zapytanie co bedzie cala pamiec zapelniac normalnie system moim zdaniem powinien wykrywac takie zachowania i proponowac zawczasu zabicie...
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> musiałbyś włączyć debug mode na fsie
<Voldenet> jakby było trudno zawiesić kompa
<Dreadlish> a to drugie to troche trudniejsze
<Voldenet> while();
<Dreadlish> bo oomkiller istnieje ;d
<Voldenet> while(1);
<drathir> tylko pytanie czy jest w stanie zapelnic na tyle szybko zanim system bylby w stanie wykryc i zareagowac
<Voldenet> do tego nice i rtprio na maks
<Voldenet> ;D
<drathir> na ubu mialem pare razy zabite graficzne ale przewaznie w tekstowym bez problemow dzialal choc obciazenie wysokie bylo
<Dreadlish> nosz jasny gwint
<Voldenet> http://images1.videolan.org/vlc/screenshots/2.0.0/vlc-2.0-win7.jpg
<Voldenet> Goście od VLC piracą
<Voldenet> bagiety wysłać
<macer1> witajcie :D mam małe pytanko
<macer1> jeśli mam odpalonego screena, w nim jest attachowany inny screen to jak zdetachować ten drugi żeby tego głównego nie o.O :D?
<drathir> w tym drugim exit
<drathir> tylko dobry wybierz
<macer1> exit? ale ja chce go tylko zdetachować
<macer1> żeby sobie chodził
<drathir> screen w screenie ciekawe... a czym sie laczysz?
<Voldenet> macer1: najprościej ^A D
<Voldenet> i potem wpisz screen -d
<drathir> najprosciej sesje ssh chyba zamknac screeny powinny chodzic wtle normalnie
<Voldenet> żeby się wszystkie screeny zdetaczowały
<macer1> ^a d mi wyłącza ten główny :)
<macer1> chodzi o to że mam trzy serwery uruchomione w screenach, i chce je sobie mieć na jednej konsoli
<Voldenet> macer1: no tak
<macer1> i przełączać ekrany w screenie
<Voldenet> to wyłącz ten główny
<Voldenet> i zdetaczuj ten screen w screenie
<Voldenet> za pomocą screen -d
<macer1> hm ;p
<Voldenet> wszystko screen -d
<drathir> bo nie przechwyci Ci klawiszy ten wewnatrz
<Voldenet> JAKOŚ TO BĘDZIE
<macer1> :D
<macer1> dzięki sprawdze zaraz :D
<Demorion> jak wypisać na irssi, wszystkie dostepne kanały ?
<macer1> ./list
<macer1> chyba :D
<Demorion> dzięki
<drathir> zawsze ten najbardziej na zewnatrz bedzie przechwycal
<macer1> ale pewnie sie myle ;p
<Demorion> tak, mylisz się
<Voldenet> nie, list to konfigi
<Voldenet> nie wpisuj tego
<drathir> bez kropki
<Voldenet> a może nie
<Voldenet> w każdym razie, ja bym polecał /window list
<Voldenet> ale nie słyszałeś tego ode mnie
<Voldenet> bo stracę reputację niepomocnego troll
<Voldenet> trolla*
<drathir> ./channel ?
<Voldenet> drathir: to zły pomysł
<Voldenet> a list to jednak nie konfigi, herpaderpa :D
<drathir> ./help najlepszy
<drathir> kropke ja zabieram...
<Demorion> miałem smaki.. żeby się uczyć c++, siedzę więcej w php i stronach ? jak myślicie co jest lepszą inwestycją w przyszłość ?
<drathir> osobiscie wolalbym php wraz z sql
<Demorion> coś tam piszę sobie w oparciu o php,sql,css,html i odrobonę js ;)
<dweller> python, ruby, reszta bez zmian
<drathir> m477: jutro 22 tvp1
<Demorion> teraz mam zainstalowanego backtracka i strasznie mi się on podoba ze względu na narzędzia... ale konto roota jest mi nie wygodne... zrobiłem sobie zwykłe konto ale X'y nie wstają
<drathir> dodaj uzytkownika swojego do grupy
<drathir> w zaleznosci jaka tam odpowiada za xy
<Demorion> już patrzę
<drathir> html5 ?
<Demorion> dodałem
<Demorion> pisze ze typ konta to administrator
<drathir> niestety po relogu dopiero powinno zatwierdzic
<Demorion> no, zobaczę czy X'y wstaną
<Demorion> robię reloga
<Demorion> X'y nie wstały
<drathir> ewentualnie jeszcze trzeba bedzie cos do (powloki?) dopisywac zeby z automatu wstawalo...
<drathir> a startowales recznie?
<m477> drathir: ?
<m477> nie rozumiem
<drathir> m477: obejrzyj hrhr
<Demorion> to tak, ale po zalogowania się, wpisałem startx i wywaliło że nie ma uprawnień cyz coś
<m477> drathir: nie mam telewizora
<drathir> m477: moze troche Cie przestraszy...
<drathir> m477: kurczaki nie dobrze...
<drathir> m477: to w gosci do kogos z obejrzec albo pozyczyc naziemna cyfrowa do lapka...
<m477> drathir: Oo
<drathir> Demorion: a odpalisz z sudo?
<Demorion> nie sprawdzałem ;)
<drathir> sprobuj moze sudousers trzeba zedytowac... hmmm
<Demorion> oglądam jakiś film na YT jak facet dodaje konto, ale nie wiem na ile się to ma, do mojego nie wstającego trybu graficznego
<drathir> w sumie priorytet to w odpowiednich grupach siedziec i z sudo powinna byc mozliwosc uruchomienia....
<Demorion> to co ? mam zalogować sie na konto i odpalić sudo startx ?
<Demorion> dokonałem kilku zmian, zobaczę co sie zmieniło
<Demorion> ;)
<Demorion> nie działa
<Demorion> jest może debian+fluxbox ?
<ari-tczew> nie ma, poszedł do sklepu
<Demorion> ale czy, debian wychodzi na płytce z fluxboxem, że można gotowaca zainstlować
<ari-tczew> a to nie wiem, skonczyly mi sie madre odpowiedzi ;p
<Voldenet> http://images.4chan.org/a/src/1329664394737.gif
<Voldenet> kocham vlc
<m477> ehe
<Voldenet> http://images.4chan.org/a/src/1329664837061.gif
<qermit> o/
<BlessJah> o/
<m477> o\
<Voldenet> \o
<Skrzyp> |o|
<szpakos> uzywal ktos instalki ubuntu wubi ?
<szpakos> ale pieklo z tym weglem wyszlo
<szpakos> ERROR  root: Could not retrieve the required installation files
<tajwanuser> cze
<szpakos> hej
<drathir> gigabyte lezy?
<drathir> foxconn tez?
<m477> haked
<Ozil> gigabyte działa
<karoles> za co?
<m477> za niewinnosc
<szpakos> coto za firmy?
<Voldenet> co to za firmy?
<drathir> Ozil: wyszykuje Ci normalnie przedmioty?
<szpakos> cos sie wydazylo?
<drathir> takie malo znane
<szpakos> jakis podzednych czesci
<szpakos> podrzednych
<drathir> plyty podzespoly
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> ja używam wszystko apple
<Voldenet> i po prostu działa
<Voldenet> ich sprzęt jest drogi ale i niezawodny przez to
<szpakos> narcyzm
<Voldenet> + da się odpalić na apple ubuntu
<Voldenet> mi odpowiada
<ponury> halo!! żywy kto?
<szpakos> umnie wubi znajduje jakas inna wersje
<szpakos> podczas instalacji ubuntu
<ponury> mam problem z kluczem publicznym i nie czje o co chodzi...
<ponury> sudo apt-get update 2> /tmp/keymissing; for key in $(grep "NO_PUBKEY" /tmp/keymissing |sed "s/.*NO_PUBKEY //"); do echo -e "\nProcessing key: $key"; sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv $key && sudo gpg --export --armor $key | sudo apt-key add -; done
<ponury>  coś takiego mi sypie
<ponury> nie to:P
<ponury> rocessing key: 74A941BA219EC810
<ponury> gpg: UWAGA: niebezpieczne prawa własności do pliku konfiguracyjnego `/home/ponury/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<ponury> gpg: nieszczelne uprawnienia ustawień - wołanie zewnętrznych programów wyłączone
<ponury> gpg: błąd z komunikacją serwera kluczy: błąd ogólny
<ponury> gpg: odbiór z serwera kluczy nie powiódł się: błąd ogólny
<drathir> czy taki niezawodny te apple - korzysta z wlasnych podzespolow?
<qermit> ponury: wklejaj na wklej
<ponury> ?? a tak na chłopski niezawansowyny początkujący?
<drathir> jak dobrze pamietam ze na forum bylo pobieranie gpg, ale skad problem ustawien bezpieczenstwa
<drathir> to zagadka
<Wizard> cześć o/
<Enlik> ponury: http://wklej.org - o to chodziło
<ponury> poradziłem cobie....
<Wizard> co tam, pany?
<Wizard> problemy?
<ponury> http://wklej.org/id/692248/
<ponury> miłe polecenie
<ponury> ale ma drugi problem jedno repo sygnalizuje błąd 404   :P
<Wizard> cóż
<Wizard> zgłoś się do właścicieli
<m477> ;
<Wizard> o, m477
<Wizard> walniemy po kielonku?
<m477> ;s
<m477> trzeba bylo pisac wczoraj
<m477> wypite wszystko :(
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, ping
<Wizard> czego ty chciałeś po południu?
<buharin> sprawdzilby mi ktos skrypta?
<m477> ;d
<Wizard> buharin, za 10zł :]
<Wizard> w czym ten skrypt?
<buharin> w bashu
<m477> fuu
<buharin> dobrze mi szlo
<buharin> ale cos nie widze bledu
<m477> ;o
<m477> nie ma to jak przed snem 6 piwek wypic ;]
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> cześć DaZ
<m477> a ja nie ide jeszcze spac
<DaZ> jouł
<Wizard> znacie jakieś fajne giery zręcznościowe na linucha?
<Wizard> takie na 5 minut
<m477> ;S
<DaZ> zręcznościowe :|
<PushUpek> bry (;
<DaZ> jouł
<Wizard> http://tom.kot-in-action.com/
<Wizard> cześć PushUpek
<DaZ> e tam, jakbym chciał biegać pod ziemią to bym arx fatalis wziął :f
<Wizard> arx fatalis?
<DaZ> takie stare :f
<DaZ> disują, ale mi sie podobało :x
<Wizard> kuwa, Prevc zerwał więzadło barkowe :(
<DaZ> slovenski smučarski skakalec? :x
<Wizard> smučarski?
<karoles> robaki  ; d
<DaZ> Udostępniono kod źródłowy i łatkę do ośmioletniego Arx Fatalis
<DaZ> huh
<DaZ> głupio, ze pewnie zadne komjuniti nie istniało :f
<DaZ> sursy vtmb mogliby dać
<Wizard> DaZ, przecież ty jesteś anarchistą i windziarzem, jakie komjuniti?
<DaZ> zwykłe, to nie jest linuksowy wynalazek [;
<DaZ> windows też ma <:
<DaZ> i wypraszam sobie, jestem prawicowym oszołomem
<Wizard> pedały do dechy!
<DaZ> :3
<m477> dżizas
<Wizard> co, m477, musisz być tolerancyjnym, tak jak cię w szkole uczą
<Wizard> toleruj naszą niczym nie spowodowaną nienawiść do pedałów :]
<m477> troche za stary juz jestem na nauke
<DaZ> kosmopolitycznym europejczykiem
<m477> ah ci patrioci
<Wizard> 1st
<m477> brawo, brawo
 * m477 klaska
<m477> witam
<Wizard> m477, dawnośmy się nie widzieli
<m477> jak to
<m477> ano tak
<m477> co ja pacze
<PushUpek> i co wypaczyłeś? (;
<m477> paczauke
<PushUpek> dobra paczauka nie jest zła
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-11
<jacekowski> ftpd: w ogole widziales te nowe metawatche
<ftpd> Te strata?
<jacekowski> ta
<ftpd> One pod gejfony są afair.
<jacekowski> paskudne
<ftpd> No ja nie zamierzam wymieniać.
<ftpd> Ten mój niby działa, ale jakoś tak spodziewałem się więcej.
<jacekowski> tez sie spodziewalem jakiegos wiekszego rozwoju
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<DeXTeD> Witam
<SimonPHOENIX> jak zrobic update jakiegos najnowszego zrodla php i dodac do sources list?
<SimonPHOENIX> skorzystalem z tego i zamiast upgrade to zrobilem downgrade php
<SimonPHOENIX> potrzebuje miec wersje php wieksza od 5.3.3 a najlepiej najnowsza
<DeXTeD> Ja gdzieś ostatnio znalazłem repo do nowego phpa
<DeXTeD> i mam PHP 5.4.11
<DeXTeD> Z tego co widzę aktualne :)
<DeXTeD> Podałbym Ci je tylko nie wiem jak je wyciągnąć
<ftpd> Zobacz, co masz w /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ftpd> Pewnie będzie coś, co się nazywa jakoś z php w środku.
<DeXTeD> I jest! Dzięki, muszę sobie to gdzieś zapisać bo po co szukać za każdym razem.
<DeXTeD> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu precise main
<DeXTeD> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu precise main
<Aquila> cześć
<Aquila> od początku instalacji mam problem z touczpadem, co jakiś czas się zawiesza i nic nie mogę zrobić wciskam alt+ctrl+f2 potem alt+ctrl+f7 i znowu mogę pracować
<Dreadlish> zobacz w loga xorga może...
<Aquila> macie może jakąś stronę
<kkszysiu_work> google.pl moze?
<kkszysiu_work> anyway tak jak Ci mowia
<kkszysiu_work> xorg
<kkszysiu_work> dmesg
<Dreadlish> z czego pewnie wyjdzie, że po prostu evdev ma problem i nic z tym nie zrobisz do updatu
<Aquila> no tak to jest bug
<Aquila> dmesg pokazuje
<Aquila> psmouse serio4: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<BlessJah> szybko sie wyklada
<Aquila> to pytanie?
<Aquila> tylko jakoś nie mogę znaleźć rozwiązania
<Aquila> zgłaszają ten błąd z kazdym nowym jajkiem
<BlessJah> stwierdzenie
<BlessJah> lost sync at byte 1
<Aquila> no tak
<gjm> \o
<ChaosEngine> o/
<Aquila> ktoś widzi gdzieś rozwiązanie mojego problemu?
<Dreadlish> normalnie jasnowidzami jesteśmy
<zelas> witajcie. dzisiaj troche inna tematyka, jest jakas godna polecenia gra ekonomiczna?  zainstalowalem openttd ale jakos nie przemawia do mnie;D
<jacekowski> monopoly
<zelas> trochę nie taka tematyka:P
<zelas> Nie mam pomysłów z tym wygaszaniem ekranu i zmiana podswietlenia matrycy.
<zelas> Zanim pojawi mi się ekran do logowania moge swobodnie skrotem klawiszowym zmieniac podswietlenie, jak tylko pyknie ekran logowania, podswietlenie przestaje reagowac na zmiany.
<zelas> czyli cos z tym sterownikiem AMD jest?
<BlessJah> @r
<BlessJah> @r
<lucaszz> Hejka
<lucaszz> szybkie proste pytanko
<lucaszz> JAk w Emlfm2 ftpa odpalic
<lucaszz> ?
<Wizard> A on umie?
<lucaszz> chyba nie
<lucaszz> a inny szybki menager z ftp ?
<Wizard> nautilus umie ftp
<DaZ> dolphin umie ftp :3
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/vSSG9Hw.jpg
<lucaszz> natilus do pracy sie nie nadaje
<Voldenet> no jak to nie?
<Voldenet> Ja używam i calkiem sprawnie mi to idzie
<lucaszz> dolphin tosamo
<Voldenet> czekaj, 'pracy'?
<Wizard> ON MA PRACĘ :>
<lucaszz> gamonie
<Voldenet> (:
<Wizard> :)
<Voldenet> To tak jak benedykt
<Voldenet> ale dzisiaj zrezygnował
<Wizard> Nie każdy lubi korpo.
<Voldenet> przynajmniej będzie mógł sobie wpisać 'papież' w cv
<Voldenet> ;-)
<lucaszz> sproboj w dolphinie tworzyc projekt na zewnetrznym fitp
<lucaszz> *ftp
<lucaszz> i przerzucac kilkadziesiat plikow na minuete
<Wizard> Na minetę?
<Wizard> MRR!
<Voldenet> lucaszz: generalnie ja rozwiązuję to tak, że używam notepad++ z wtyczką do ftp
<Wizard> A ja używam gita.
<Voldenet> jeśli chodzi o zastosowania biurowe to, bardzo mi przykro, linuch utknął w ciemnych wiekach
<Wizard> Chyba, że 90. wróciły, a ja czegoś nie zauważyłem :>
<Voldenet> Wizard: jak on robi w webdev, to pewnie używa ftp
<Voldenet> chociaż imo praca na zdalnym ftp
<Voldenet> to zło
<Voldenet> ftp jest tylko po to, żeby na chwile otworzyć port, przerzucić pliki
<Voldenet> i zamknąć z powrotem
<Aquila> krusader
<lucaszz> z krusadera korzystam
<lucaszz> ale jest mega niewydajny
<marahin> people! http://gimb.us/HCWrar
<Wizard> Suchar, jak nie wiem :)
<marahin> :(
 * marahin jest dzisiaj spóźnialski bardzo
<uh4> bry
<qermit> o/
<garr> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-12
<qermit> o/
<jacekowski> dzien dobry wszystkim
<CookieM> \cześć
<sysek> :)
<ftpd> Cześć.
<gjm> \o
<marahin> hmm
<marahin> poczebuję pomocy z VNC
<marahin> x11vnc -usepw -nofb -nobell -desktop sp4wn - takimi flagami uruchamiam vnc
<marahin> jak się łączę z windowsów po lanie, to jest nieciekawa sprawa, zaraz dam screenshota
<marahin> http://puu.sh/21q9x
<marahin> o tak to wygląda.
<marahin> ale działa, w sensie przechwytuje ruch myszki i klawiatury.
<Dreadlish> wywal -nofb
<marahin> Dreadlish, tak zrobiłem i bangla. :G
<marahin> Dzieny.
 * Wizard ziewa.
 * Szpinak_biurwy całuje Wizarda
<ftpd> Oborze.
<bastetmilo> ale gejowo
<qermit> czesc
<El_> Zainstalowałem Linuxa Minta 14 i mam zasięg wifi maks 50% nawet przy routerze. Wcześniej miałem Linuxa Minta 13 i nie było problemu z zasięgiem.
<ftpd> Idź na kanał pomocy o mint.
<El_> jaki adres?
<mati75> #linuxmint-pl
<El_> dzieki
<bastetmilo> to jest taki kanał?
<mati75> jest
<mati75> sam zakładałem
<bastetmilo> super
<bastetmilo> będzie gdzie zadawać pytania :)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-13
<DeXTeD> Dzień dobry
<CookieM> \o
<bastetmilo> dzen dobry
<sysek> :)
<zelas> o/
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> _o_
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> koniec gimnastyki, bo sie zapoce
<mati75> BlessJah: :D
<sirmacik> BlessJah: odezwalem sie w koncu ):
<BlessJah> sirmacik: widziałem
<BlessJah> sirmacik: dzieki, przyda sie na pewno
<BlessJah> sirmacik: jakbys mial cos wiecej, to mozesz pozniej doslac
<sirmacik> BlessJah: daj znac jakbym mial sprobowac zlapac kontakt z instytutem
<BlessJah> jesli chodzi o inne uczelnie, to raczej bedziemy atakowac kola naukowe niz niezrzeszonych studentow
<BlessJah> sirmacik: jakbys wpadl jeszcze na jakies pomysly z mediami to daj znac, na tym zalezy mi najbardziej
<sirmacik> ok
<KiFka> hej
<Viperoo> hej
<KiFka> hmm
<KiFka> nie widze pola gdzie pisze
<KiFka> dziwne
<mario_> dobry wieczór
<sysek> :)
<Stirlitz> jacie! spotify wymiata
<sysek> niby czemu ?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: niby tak
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ale za £9.99 na miesiac to srednio dobry interes
<Stirlitz> czemu? wreszcie za 2 dychy miesiecznie nie muszę sie bujać po rapigatorach
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, u nas 2 dychy kosztuje ;)
<Stirlitz> premium
<jacekowski> typowy singiel w amazonie to 89p
<eshlox> konto za 10zł wystarczy
<jacekowski> czyli 11 singli sciagniesz
<Stirlitz> eshlox, no jak tylko na pierdziawkach
<jacekowski> ktore sa twoje i nikt ci ich nie zabierze
<jacekowski> rzadko sie zdarza ze wiecej kupuje niz te 11 singli
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, 2 dychy za dostep do wszystkiego to nawet w Polsce pikuś
<Stirlitz> nie musze mieć
<jacekowski> tak, ale pytanie, czy to dobry interes
<jacekowski> moim zdaniem, srednio
<jacekowski> ale sie pochwale, moj wzmacniacz ma spotify wbudowane
<Stirlitz> mój nie ma nic wbudowane ale ma daca obok i i server
<bastetmilo> Za 20 zeta, słuchasz w końcu legalnie muzy, masz dostęp do dużej bazy... I w premium słuchasz na mobilnych... Świetna sprawaz
<sysek> ta, szkoda, ze pod windows phone nie ma ;)
<jacekowski> bedzie kiedys
<bastetmilo> windows co? ;)
<sysek> pf :P
<jacekowski> moje wydatki na muzyke wygladaja tak
<jacekowski> styczen, £6.66 - mniej niz spotify
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, http://cl.ly/MtGA zero cyfrówki ;)
<jacekowski> grudzien, 2.68
<jacekowski> listopad, 3.46
<jacekowski> wiec co miesiac wydaje mniej niz by mnie spotify kosztowalo, a sa to mp3 moje a nie wypozyczone
<jacekowski> bez DRMow i bez niczego
<jacekowski> za spotify jak przestaniesz placic to masz gowno
<Stirlitz> gówno prawda jak chcesz to sobie zostawisz
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> spotify ma drma
<Stirlitz> ciekawe po co te wszystkie appsy co na dysk zrzucają
<jacekowski> ale to juz jest nielegalne
<Stirlitz> ale nieważne, przynajmniej dla mnie, za te cenę mogą mieć 3xdrm i chgw
<Stirlitz> wazne że na wszystkim czego uzywam działa bez problemu
<jacekowski> ja mowie ze za mniejsza cene mam muzyke bez DRM ktora jest moja
<Stirlitz> btw jak ten drm obeszli pod linuksami?
<jacekowski> jest normalne spotify na linuxem
<jacekowski> z takim samym drmem
<jacekowski> to nie jest zaden hardkorowy DRM z driverami i wszystkim
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ja sie nie będę spierał jesli to musi być "twoje" chociaż i tak nie jest bo nie mozesz tego odsprzedać itp
<jacekowski> a wracajac do twojego tego
<jacekowski> DAC?
<jacekowski> czemu ludzie tego nie nazywaja juz karta dzwiekowa
<sysek> nie mam sily do tego bumblebee pod fedora
<sysek> :/
<jacekowski> bo dla mnie
<jacekowski> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/551681769/AD7841AS-Octal-14-Bit-Parallel-Input-Voltage-Output-font-b-DAC-b-font-.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bozve6j> (at i01.i.aliimg.com)
<jacekowski> to jest DAC
<gjm> http://img14.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/30/18/44/30/3018443044 ← Takie coś nazwiesz kartą dźwiękową?
<jacekowski> http://www.techspot.com/reviews/hardware/extigy/3.gif - a takie cos?
<gjm> To już bardziej.
<jacekowski> a czym to sie rozni?
<jacekowski> wchodzi USB wychodzi dzwiek
<gjm> Ten Creative ma wzmacniacz jakiś?
<jacekowski> nie
<gjm> Ano właśnie.
<gjm> Zresztą w temacie Audio się nie wypowiadam, taki ze mnie audiofil jak z koziej dupy trąbka.
<jacekowski> a ten dac magic tez nie ma o ile mi wiadomo
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, dac jest od Beresforda
<gjm> >Sekcja wzmocnienia i buforowania w Cambridge Audio DacMagic 100 jest oparta na układach operacyjnych NE5532, które są sprzęgnięte z wyjściem nie układem DCserwo, a kondensatorami polipropylenowymi.
<Stirlitz> kolumny od Paradigma, niczego wiecej nie szukam od 3 lat
<jacekowski> gjm: to jest po to zeby doprowadzic sygnal do poziomu wyjscia liniowego
<jacekowski> i moc go regulowac
<jacekowski> bo to potem idzie na osobny wzmacniacz
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Stirlitz> ktoś to u siebie zaobserwował? Received disconnect from 201.209.15.221: 11: Goodbye [preauth]
<BlessJah> kiedy rak?
<Stirlitz> kilkanaście tysiecy tego mam
<BlessJah> e, ja mam kilkaset Too many host connections, closing link
<BlessJah> pieprzone ircnety
<Stirlitz> tyle że, ja sobie dopisałem do fail2bana ale interesuje mnie sama "geneza" w wątku na fail2ban list jest tylko coś o bibliotece w ssh samym
<BlessJah> myslalem ze o irca chodzi
<Stirlitz> nie, o ssh
<BlessJah> na ssh wyhaczyli mnie po kilkunastu godzinach, może dwóch dniach
<Stirlitz> ja wole łapać po ssh bo od tego zazwyczaj zaczynają
<BlessJah> śmieszne brute-force'y na konta test root toor i admin
<Stirlitz> na ftpy ostatnio mam takie prawie inteligentne, 2x z jednego IP
<qermit> o/
<qermit> Stirlitz: ja takie miałem na http
<qermit> aż musiałem fail2ban zainstalować i dodać regułkę
<jacekowski> a ja wole miec dobre haslo i miec fail2ban gleboko
<qermit> jacekowski: problem był taki że maszyna strasznie była przez to obciążana
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ja nawet haseł nie mam, tylko klucze
<jacekowski> no to jeszcze lepiej
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ale potem leci po imapach, pop3 httpauth wiec warto złapać
<qermit> http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/13/opera-300-million-webkit-switch/
<Stirlitz> qermit, hyhy
<Stirlitz> ale stare
<qermit> no stare stare
<qermit> ale dziś 1st diouerio siadĸłem do kompa
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, jest fanem opery, zdaje się
<Stirlitz> cóż :>
<Stirlitz> dobrze że jest firefox
<DaZ> opera fajna, łepkit tesz :c
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-14
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: Ty masz dostęp do publikowania pierdół na czytelni?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: hej o/
<Quintasan> BlessJah: siema
<BlessJah> co słychać?
<Quintasan> sesja sesja i po sesji
<BlessJah> o, miałeś sesję
<Quintasan> zapisy za 10 godzin to grupy przeglądam
<Quintasan> no tak
<Quintasan> jeden egzamin z 4
<BlessJah> u was też losowa kolejność?
<Quintasan> losowa?
<Quintasan> wszyscy na hurrrrra!
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> byłoby niefajnie, gdyby padła edukacja ^^
<Quintasan> i tak padnie
<Quintasan> *shrug*
<BlessJah> bota sobie napisz, który cie zapisze
<qermit> Quintasan: a u was są zapisy "kto pierwszy ten lepszy" czy takie bardziej ludzkie?
<BlessJah> u nich kto pierwszy ten lepszy
<BlessJah> u nas bardziej ludzkie - godziny zapisów są przydzielane losowo
<qermit> oO
<BlessJah> qermit: stara edukacja nie potrafiła liczyc średniej, dlatego decydowała kolejność zdawania indeksów do dziekanatu
<qermit> my mamy chyba 2 tygodnie na zapisy a potem dopiero na podstawie średniej są robione zapisy
<BlessJah> wraz z nową edukacją zniesiono papierowe indeksy, więc dłużej się tak nie dało
<BlessJah> dlatego tez teraz jest losowo
<qermit> tzn finalne zapisy
<BlessJah> qermit: mało finezyjne rozwiązanie
<qermit> dlaczego mało finezyjne?
<Quintasan> jak losowo
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> pokazane jest
<BlessJah> Quintasan: losowo
<Quintasan> ze na 11 zapisy
<Quintasan> koniec
<Quintasan> nic wiecej
<Quintasan> nie ma
<BlessJah> no więc właśnie u nas inaczej
<BlessJah> blok z ograniczeniami trwa 9:00 - 14:30
<qermit> ja pierdziele co za średniowiecze
<BlessJah> i tak w sumie 4 dni, od 11 do dzisiaj
<BlessJah> qermit: panie, to najnowszy system!
<Quintasan> lolco
<BlessJah> genialne rozwiązanie problemu, który powstał przez zniesienie indeksów papierowych
<qermit> albo na UW, siostrzyczka musi zapisywać się na przedmioty z użyciem 4 komputerów i 3 członków rodziny bo inaczej nie zdąży
<BlessJah> ha, u nas są zabezpieczenia i na takie sytuacje
<BlessJah> nie da się odpalić edukacji na dwóch kompach
<Quintasan> sugerowanie
<BlessJah> jak otworzysz w dwóch oknach, to ci się przynajmniej w jednym wyloguje
<Quintasan> weź cookie przekopiuj
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nie, sesja pamięta dokładnie gdzie wchodziłeś
<Quintasan> lolco
<Quintasan> ja kopiowałem ciasto
<Quintasan> i działa
<qermit> a u nas lajcik. Jest system od 10 lat, ludzie się nie muszą zabijać o miejsca
<BlessJah> odpal sobie w nowym tabie jakieś podstrony i gdzies przejdz, potem w pierwszej kliknij w cos
<BlessJah> masz duza szanse ze sie wysypie
<BlessJah> qermit: sredniowiecze
<Quintasan> mój skrypt na zapisy działa
<BlessJah> Quintasan: bash?
<Quintasan> curl
<Quintasan> xD
<BlessJah> czyli bash
<BlessJah> ja wgetem robiłem
<BlessJah> przy czym nie zapisy a sprawdzanie ilosci miejsc w grupach
<qermit> BlessJah: wole już takie średniowiecze niż wasze gówna
<Quintasan> edukacja to ...
<Quintasan> dobra
<Quintasan> nie powiem
<BlessJah> qermit: to sie nazywa postęp, pogódź się z tym
<qermit> e?
<BlessJah> :D
<Quintasan> CHYBA POSTEMP
<qermit> no u nas jak by wprowadzili usosa albo edukację to był by regres
<BlessJah> qermit: nasz system jest miejscami po prostu tak smutny, że aż śmieszny
<BlessJah> stary system nie liczył średniej, więc wprowadzili rozwiazanie zastepcze - data zdania indeksu do wpisu
<qermit> lol
<qermit> ja indeksu swojego nie widziałem od 3 semestru
<BlessJah> z nowym systemem wycofali papierowe, wiec dalej tak sie nie dalo
<BlessJah> ale rozwiazali to generatorem liczb pseudolosowych
<BlessJah> qermit: elektroniczny?
<qermit> nie no papierowy
<BlessJah> to co z nim zrobiles?
<BlessJah> starosta trzyma?
<qermit> nie wiem, zostawiłem w jakimś laboratorium
<BlessJah> nie zbierasz wpisów? nie zdajesz do dziekanatu?
<qermit> a po co
<qermit> tzn na inżynierskich mi się zgubil. teraz mam nowy i będę o niego dbał
<BlessJah> nie wiem, nigdy nie zastanawialem sie nad tym
<BlessJah> hm... właśnie, ja jakiś świstek miałem odebrać z dziekanatu
<BlessJah> meh, nie, jak sie rok zacznie
<Quintasan> jaram się tym pewuerem
<Quintasan> jak mi się uda zapisać
<Quintasan> to sukces
<BlessJah> Quintasan: którym konkretnie kawałkiem?
<BlessJah> zapisami?
<Quintasan> zapisami
<Quintasan> xD
<BlessJah> idź jarać się gdzieś indziej
<BlessJah> mam 20 godzin okienek w tygodniu
<Quintasan> ja mam taki plan że dzień w dzień na 7:30 do 11
<Quintasan> mogłem mieć w poniedziałek i wtorek wolne
<Quintasan> ale wolałem dobrych wykładowców i ćwiczeniowców wybać
<Quintasan> wybrać
<Quintasan> to wszystko pod warunkiem że uda mi się zapisać
<BlessJah> 20 godzin okienek, 20 godzin zajęć i dzień/dwa dni wolne w tygodniu (tygodnie parzyste/nieparzyste)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: tak, nawet dobry wykladowca jest wazniejszy niz dobra godzina
<BlessJah> mialem na drugim semestrze agenta, ktory uwalil 90%
<BlessJah> albo 4 grupy z algebry: 3 z pietraszko i jedna z skoczylasem
<BlessJah> ^^
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> TO TROCHĘ LIPA
<Quintasan> Xd
<Quintasan> Ja mogę mieć inglota ale staram się go omijać
<BlessJah> trafilem szczesliwie na skoczylasa
<BlessJah> to jakis wasz wydzialowy?
<Quintasan> tak
<Quintasan> wszyscy na niego klną
<qermit> to smutne
<BlessJah> qermit: u was pewnie nie ma prowadzacego na ktorego by wszyscy narzekali
<qermit> połowa jest takich
<qermit> ale tylko kilku ocenia od czapy
<BlessJah> to smutne ^^
<BlessJah> u nas fajne oceny są
<BlessJah> jeden z prowadzących wystawił oceny a potem zapakował się do samolotu i poleciał na 3 tygodnie do australii
<BlessJah> losowe oceny
<qermit> i?
<BlessJah> niektórzy zaliczyli tylko dzięki temu
<BlessJah> qermit: jeszcze nie wrócił, dalszy ciąg powinien nastąpić w ciągu tygodnia
<qermit> pewnie jak by oceniać miał sprawiedliwie to 3/4 ludzi by niezdała
<BlessJah> 1/3 do 1/2
<BlessJah> ale oceny miał przepisywać z ćwiczeń, więc miał już gotowca
<qermit> mamy takiego jednego młodego doktorka co to myśli że wszystkie rozumy pozjadał
<qermit> burak jakich mało
<BlessJah> qermit: tacy czasem są fajni
<BlessJah> jak sie umiesz dogadac
<qermit> nie umiem gadać z burakami
<BlessJah> laborki z programowania mialem z takim, łatwe 5.5
<qermit> 5.5?
<BlessJah> taka skala, 2.0 3.0 3.5 4.0 4.5 5.0 5.5
<qermit> nie znam takiej oceny jak 5.5
<BlessJah> 7 stopniowa, 3.0 zalicza, 5.5 najwyższa ocena
<qermit> rozróżniam jedynie 2.0 i 3.0+
<BlessJah> sa tacy, ktorym slabo idzie roboczogodzin
<Quintasan> BlessJah: To chyba o Inglocie mówisz
<Quintasan> bo Inglot to zrobił
<BlessJah> Quintasan: Biernacie
<Quintasan> Inglot też gdzieś poleciał
<Quintasan> i zrobił to samo
<BlessJah> ale blisko, z twojego opisu wynika ze panowie do siebie bardzo podobni
<qermit> może nawet to ci sami
<BlessJah> qermit: tacy walcza o stypendium a potem sie ciesza z tych groszy ktore dostaja
<Quintasan> Nie, o Biernacie też słyszałem
<Quintasan> Biernatologia xD
<BlessJah> tak
<qermit> BlessJah: jacy? tacy?
<BlessJah> qermit: taka tam rozbudowana peryfraza
<BlessJah> qermit: duzo bardziej niz walka o stypendium, oplaca sie wziac jakies praktyki czy prace dorywcza
<qermit> albo praca na pełen etat
<BlessJah> i to biorac pod uwage jedynie ekonomiczne korzysci
<BlessJah> tak, to sie jeszcze bardziej oplaca, zaoczne+etat, ale nie kazdego stac na to
<qermit> dzienne+etat
<qermit> nie obrażaj mnie
<BlessJah> 60h tygodniowo?
<qermit> chociaż teraz będę musiał chyba z pracy zrezygnować trochę
<BlessJah> no wlasnie
<BlessJah> nie da sie tak caly czas
<qermit> da się
<BlessJah> qermit: jak nie przeszkadza ci brak zycia, owszem
<qermit> i tak nie mam życia
 * qermit choduje dziecko
<BlessJah> ja jeszcze staram sie zachowac pozory
<BlessJah> wlasnie, dzisiaj walentynki
<qermit> ciekawe czy jakiś prezent dostanę
<BlessJah> wypadaloby jakieś pozory wysłać komuś
<zelas> witam
<CookieM> \o
<zelas> pytanie z innej działki, pod szybki montaż dysków i napędów są  "Sanki"? Bo po potrzebuje słowa klucza nie moge znalesć montaży.
<micza> hej
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<DeXTeD> Może ktoś wie, dlaczego opcja czułości myszki może nie działać?
<didek> Yo, patrzę tutaj jak zawsze pełno
<didek> `utf
<didek> Hm, jak sprawdzić, czy koduję w utfie teraz?
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<ChaosEngine> ,utftest
<ChaosEngine> .utf8test
<ChaosEngine> ,utf8test
<didek> `utf8test
<didek> Nic z tych rzeczy heh
<ChaosEngine> didek: napisz zażółć gęślą jaźń ;-)
<didek> Sprawdziłem przeklikana na PM to nie działa mu nic takiego jak utf8test ;)
<didek> A standardowo, to piszę
<didek> ZAŻÓŁĆ GĘŚLĄ JAŹŃ
<ChaosEngine> kiedyś działało, może nie na tym kanale, ech
<didek> Na gentoo się boje wchodzić
<ChaosEngine> didek: na moje krzywe oko masz utf-8
<didek> A dziękuję bardzo :)
<DeXTeD> 
<didek> Ale zmuła poranna mnie wzięła wiecie co masakra :) na szczęście dzisiaj odkryłem posixowe threadsy w mingw i jestem szczęśliwy :)
<didek> I w ogóle tako myślę co tu zrobić czego nie robiłem od dawna, i tak siedzę i siedzę, myślę i myślę i nagle jak grom z jasngo nieba, wiem! :) Zainstaluje IRC'a i zobaczę co u starej gwardii
<didek> Ale patrzę ze starej gwardii już niewiele zostało osob ;)
<didek> I chyba za dużo emotikonek piszę. Ale jacekowski jest, stirliz, pressenter, stara ekipa ;) ChaosEngine, zmieniłeś nicka z ch4os czy całkiem inna osoba?
<analogowychlopak> cześć,
<didek> Cześć!
<analogowychlopak> mam takie kuku: mimo, że mam opcję zablokowania górnego panelu, on ciągle mi się chowa. distro xubuntu, mysi remix. Co począć? przyznam, że nieco mnie nerwa na to już bierze.
<analogowychlopak> aha, szukałem w gkonfie, kompizie i nic
<analogowychlopak> i też jestem w miarę początkujący - u. postawiłem sobie tydzień temu
<didek> Ja to nie wiem nie znam się na tych nowomodnych systemach, to Ci nie pomogę, ale chyba są ludzie którzy korzystają z tego GUI.
<didek> Wydaje mi się że wystarczy spojrzeć w konfigi albo pogooglować po necie
<didek> .google
<ChaosEngine> didek: inna osoba ;-)
<didek> Aha, ok ;-)
<ChaosEngine> trochę z #gentoo przyszedłem z ciekawości
<Belzebub> didek: białystok jumper? :D
<ChaosEngine> s/trochę//
<didek> No ja nie wiem znałem jednego chaosa z gentoo :D Ale to było dawno dawno temu, jakieś 4-5 może więcej
<didek> Belzebub, ? jaki jumper? Taki zwierający?
<Belzebub> didek: oj tam ;) myślałem że jesteś parkurem ;D
<didek> Że tak to powiem jak byłem parkurem (znaczy tylko trochę się otarłem) to byłem w II czy III klasie gimnazjum, bardzo dawno temu :)
<didek> Więc raczej nie nie nie nie
<didek> Ze sportu to ja mam klikanie w klawiature, podnoszenie kawy i spacer z kubkiem
<Belzebub> wczoraj byłem w kinie na Drogówce
<didek> O i co i jak
<didek> Ja dzisiaj ze swoja przyszłą się wybieram w ramach 14.02
<didek> dobry czy tak zwana dupa wołowa?
<Belzebub> dobry
<Belzebub> didek: chyba że lubisz seks, kasa i władza ;)
<Belzebub> a także tuningowane auta
<Belzebub> serce mnie zabolało jak rozwalili klasyka Subaru Impreza pierwszej generacji
<didek> A czyli pasuje, mi tam się podoba ten polski klimat z trailerów (takie coś ala polska gangsterka z lat 90tych)
<Belzebub> coś a'la Psy
<didek> Elegancko, kupuje :D
<BlessJah> didek: o/ siemka
<didek> siemanko BlessJah!
<BlessJah> co tam słychać?
<didek> BlessJah, bieda panie :D Wywalili mnie z projektów m$ to wróciłem :)
<BlessJah> oO, to ty odpowiadasz za kafelki?
<BlessJah> czy moze na przeszpiegi idziesz :D
<didek> A tam nie chcę o tym rozmawiać :)
<BlessJah> NDA :D
<BlessJah> didek: a ja na studia poszedłem
<didek> No i co tam na studiach, fajnie
<didek> ?
<didek> Który już rok?
<BlessJah> fajnie, fajnie
<BlessJah> ale burdel w dziekanacie to chyba jako wprawka przed starciem z urzędami pomyślany
<BlessJah> didek: na razie drugi
<didek> A to elegancko, coś ciekawego macie?
<didek> Drugi to już ciekawszy rok ze studiów, fajne rzeczy.
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> O, didek.
<didek> O, Wizard
<didek> :D
<Wizard> Siema, didek
<didek> No hej hej, jak tam w wielkim świecie
<Wizard> Cóż, żyje się.
<Wizard> Klepię javę za piniondze.
<Dreadlish> klepiesz biedę za piniondze?
<Wizard> Javę.
<Dreadlish> no w zasadzie na jedno wychodzi
<Dreadlish> stdlib javowy to bieda
<Wizard> stdlib? bieds?
<Wizard> Nie jest źle, moim zdaniem.
<Xanthia> Dzień dobry bardzo, co się z forum stało?
<Dreadlish> jakie forum
<Dreadlish> kto tam się ichnim forum zajmuje
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz?
<Xanthia> ubuntu.forum.pl
<Xanthia> a nie wiem nawet
<Dreadlish> Xanthia: z tego co ja wiem, to tam adres jest forum.ubuntu.pl
<Xanthia> Dreadlish: no jakoś tak, przez linka wchodziłam jest napisane, że niedostępne...
<Dreadlish> pewnie przywrócą, czy coś
<Xanthia> Bo ja problema mam :/
<Xanthia> Instalowałam Vice wg tego poradnika - http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2010/02/05/gry-z-commodore-64-na-ubuntu/ w sumie najprostszy, tyle, że zmieniałam wersję 2.1 na wersję 2.2. Teraz się okazało, że jest wersja 2.3, a więc podmieniłam i wszystko było ok, do momentu odpalenia...  http://wklej.org/id/955794/
<Wizard> Vice jest w repo
<Wizard> Po co instalować coś spoza repo? :>
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> Xanthia: dpkg -l | grep vice
<Wizard> Xanthia: Rycerze tutaj ci pomogą!
<Wizard> :>
<BlessJah> didek: a takie tam na razie pitu pitu
<Wizard> didek: Pomóż koleżance.
<BlessJah> didek: dużo matmy było, trochę programowania
<Xanthia> Dreadlish: http://wklej.org/id/955801/ proszę
<Dreadlish> no niby wersja 2.3
<Dreadlish> Xanthia: co masz w ~/.vice?
<Xanthia> Dreadlish: to co pobrałam komendą wget z tego poradnika - http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2010/02/05/gry-z-commodore-64-na-ubuntu/ podmieniając 2.1 na 2.3
<Dreadlish> wait...
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> Xanthia: a spróbuj odpalić jeszcze raz, co?
<Xanthia> tzn?
<Dreadlish> tzn. odpalić x64
<Xanthia> Received signal 4. przy kernal :/
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> niby md5sum się zgadza
<Dreadlish> i niby u mnie x64 normalnie odpala
<Xanthia> odpala się?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Xanthia> To czemu u mnie nie? :(
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> ogólnie 'signal 4' to jest coś w stylu 'illegal instruction'
<Xanthia> yhm...
<Xanthia> że tez mnie podkusiło instalować 12.10 i KDE 4.10 :(
<Dreadlish> to już chyba trzeba zgłaszać na bugtracker ubuntu
<Xanthia> a Ty jaką masz wersję?
<Xanthia> ubuntu
<Dreadlish> żebym ja miał ubuntu...
<Xanthia> heh
<Dreadlish> wersja vice niby ta sama
<Dreadlish> ale ktoś już chyba zgłosił tego buga
<Xanthia> tak?
<Dreadlish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vice/+bug/1068466
<Xanthia>  no właśnie też teraz znalazłam
<Wizard> Xanthia: Tu nikt nie ma ubuntu :(
<Dreadlish> więc albo trzeba zaczekać, aż ktoś jeszcze raz skompiluje paczkę
<Dreadlish> albo wrzucić paczkę z 12.04
<Xanthia> Dreadlish: a gdzie jej szukać? ;P
<Xanthia> Wizard: ja mam :>
<Dreadlish> Xanthia: masz w tym linku linka
<Dreadlish> do packages.ubuntu.com
<Dreadlish> ściągasz sobie i386 i instalujesz
<Dreadlish> i powinno działać
<Xanthia> no muszę najpierw wywalić "starą" nową wersję :P
<Dreadlish> tak
<Xanthia> zaraz się okaże, czy to pomoże ;P
<Dreadlish> bo i tu i tu masz 2.3
<Xanthia> działa :D
<Dreadlish> no.
<Xanthia> Dreadlish: dziękuję bardzo :)
<Dreadlish> nie ma za co.
<Wizard> Dreadlish++
<Dreadlish> tyle fejmu przez niedziałające forum
<Xanthia> heh
<Xanthia> tam by mi pewnie do jutra nie pomogli
<Dreadlish> między ircem a forum jest taka różnica
<Dreadlish> że tu cały czas praktycznie ktoś wisi
<Xanthia> nom, dokładnie ;)
<Wizard> Szkoda, że nie ma Ubuntu.
<Xanthia> bo jeszcze mam inny problem, z Jackiem
<Dreadlish> Wizard: szkoda, że też w dalszym ciągu nie mam.
 * Wizard patrzy znacząco na Dreadlisha :>
<Xanthia> znaczy na razie nie wiem czy mam, bo jeszcze na tym systemie nie instalowałam
<Wizard> Xanthia: Z Jackiem musisz sobie pradzić sama.
<Dreadlish> Xanthia: to sobie sprawdź - większość rzeczy sobie wygooglujesz
<Wizard> Ale z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że kobiety zazwyczaj stosują: ignorowanie, unikanie, "zostańmy przyjaciółmi"
<Xanthia> Wizard: Dreadlish: sprawa wygląda tak, że mi się Jack zacinał nie wiem czemu
<qermit> apt-cache search zsh -> zsh - Powłoka z dużą liczbą funkcji
<Dreadlish> qermit: opisy paczek zawsze spoko.
<Wizard> qermit: Coś ci tam nie pasuje? Wygląda OK :)
<Wizard> Xanthia: Co znaczy "zacinał"?
<Xanthia> Wizard: Chodziło o to, że puściłam sobie np muzykę z Rythmboxa przez Jacka i muzyka się zacinała.
<Wizard> A musi być przez Jacka?
<Wizard> :)
<Xanthia> Wizard: Nie, muzyka nie, LMMS, MilkyTracker, Asio4Wine tak ;)
<Wizard> Widziałem kiedyś zrzut ekranu MilkyTrackera ;D
<Xanthia> Wizard: łoł! No to rządzisz na dzielni staaary!
<Wizard> Nigdy nie był mi potrzebny :) Od robienia chałasu mam gitarę.
<Xanthia> nie wiesz co tracisz... http://youtu.be/MP_rNaJ1vOw
<Dreadlish> wolę i tak dźwięk z bardziej realnego źródła bez prądu ;D
<Xanthia> ;)
<Wizard> A ja nie mam słuchawek.
<Wizard> I youTube też nie mam.
<Wizard> Nie posłucham
<Xanthia> niedopsz :(
<Voldenet> `Od robienia chałasu`
<Voldenet> .-.
<Voldenet> co ja czytam
<Voldenet> czy miałeś na myśli 'od robienia chmur'
<Wizard> Nie, miałem na myśli hałas ;)
<Wizard> Tylko jakoś tak zboczyłem.
<Voldenet> każdemu zdarza się zboczyć
<Voldenet> :>
<BlessJah> ///
<sysek> :)
<sysek> kto sie teraz zajmuje ubuntu ?
<sysek> tfu
<sysek> kubuntu
<Wizard> sysek: Ludzie.
<sysek> Wizard: nie no wiem, ale jakas firma ?
<Wizard> Nie wiem. Jakaś firma podobno kasę daje.
<Wizard> I tak furorę zrobi firma, która wypuści Ubuntu z Mate ;)
<Stirlitz> W gnome 3.8 jest jakieś podobne, jak będzie dobrze działało to będzie hit
<Stirlitz> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/gnome-shell-38-to-get-classic-mode.html
<Wizard> Pff, bezedura.
<Wizard> To tylko będzie *emulować* stary panel. Na dodatek rozszerzenia są w żabaskrypcie.
<Wizard> Powodzenia ;]
<Wizard> Mate to jest idiotyczny pomysł, ale ciule od Gnoma mogły *nie ruszać* klasycznego trybu - nie, musieli zjebać i teraz protezy robią.
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie hilightuj
<Wizard> A co, masz podświetlanie na "ciul"? :>
<Stirlitz> :>
<Wizard> A, pewnie na "zjebać". Przepraszam, poniosły mnie emocje.
<BlessJah> dokładnie
<jacekowski> bana daj
<gjm> Chcesz? <;
<BlessJah> jacekowski: sam sobie może dać, nic mi do tego
<sysek> odrazu lepiej po bieganiu
<Stirlitz> Ja raz biegłem do autobusu, wcale nie było fajnie.
<sysek> e tam utrobus
<BlessJah> kwestia tego, czy chcesz, czy musisz biec
<Stirlitz> nie wiem jak można chcieć
<sysek> np np zebu schudnac
<Stirlitz> o BlessJah jesteś u mnie dzisiaj różowy, happy valentines ;)
<BlessJah> :,)
<BlessJah> to najbardziej romantyczna rzecz, jaka mnie dzisiaj spotkala
<BlessJah> chlip, wzruszylem sie
<gjm> srip
<greyfox> co ja tutaj robie?
<BlessJah> greyfox: zadajesz retoryczne pytania
<BlessJah> mam nadzieję, że pomogłem
<greyfox> BlessJah: +1
<bazant> witam
<greyfox> czesc
<bazant> włożylem sobie plytke z 10.04 chcialem postawic na starym laptopie... teraz wyskoczyło okno logowania i chce nazwe uzytkownka i hasło ??
<DaZ> ??¿¿
<greyfox> bazant: ten system wystartowal z płyty czy z dysku ?
<bazant> płyta
<greyfox> wpisz ubuntu
<greyfox> login
<greyfox> ;D
<greyfox> powinno Ciebie samo zalogowac i na livecd chyba jest user ubuntu bez hasla albo haslo tez jest ubuntu
<bazant> nic nie pasuje
<bazant> l ubuntu pass ubuntu nie działa
<BlessJah> pamiętam, że kiedyś też się z tym zmagałem
<bazant> bez hasła tez nie idzie
<bazant> więc jakieś pomysły
<BlessJah> bazant: 10.04 ma jeszcze 2 miesiace wsparcia
<Stirlitz> a tam 8.04 do dzisiaj sie aktualizuje
<bazant> w sumie jak włożyłem płyte to nie pytał się co zrobić tylko od razu dojechałem do miejsca logowania
<bazant> zezeli to cos pomoże
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: serwer czy desktop?
<Stirlitz> desktop
<bazant> bo te wsztstkie od 10.04 do teraz to się pyta co robic
<bazant> desktop
<Cyr4x> Czy istnieje coś innego sensownego do edycji menu Gnome niż alacarte? Z tym są same problemy.
<Stirlitz> bazant, a pierwsza konsola działa?
<bazant> Stirlitz, czyli ?
<Stirlitz> ctrl+alt+F1
<bazant> nie działa
<Stirlitz> to znaczy że popsute coś jest ;)
<Stirlitz> dobre to iso masz? sprawdziłes md5?
<bazant> Stirlitz, na 7 chodzi tylko kiedys chodziło
<bazant> sam na tym kiedys działełem
<Stirlitz> na 7mej to chyba xsy powinny być
<bazant> teraz kumplowi dalem laptopa takiego starego ibmr40 i chciałem mu postawic bo sie uparł na wine
<Stirlitz> sćiągnij jeszcze raz ubuntu 10.04 ale to pierwsze
<Stirlitz> nie 04
<Stirlitz> co sie ostatnio nawku... ubuntu 10.04.4 i dosyć nowy serwer HP
<Stirlitz> grub się z mdadm nie instaluje no bo nie
<Stirlitz> okazuje się że zaktualizowali w iso mdadm a gruba nie no i nie ma prawa sie zainstalować
<bazant> Stirlitz, ale nie zaczęło się instalować w ogóle nic
<Stirlitz> ja tylko mówie że 10.04.4 jest zabugowane
<bazant> Stirlitz, aaa... chciałem dać 12.04 bo mam na płytce ale coś z prockiem wyskoczyło :)
<bazant> Stirlitz, chyba za słaby bo to pentium 1.4
<Stirlitz> no 10.04 bedzie odpowiednie
<Stirlitz> bazant, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/
<bazant> no to ściągnę najnowszą na i386
<Stirlitz> a którą instalowałeś?
<bazant> Stirlitz, a nie wiem, kiedy to było jak to ściągałem...
<bazant> Stirlitz, z ubuntu.pl  chyba derte było
<Stirlitz> z pl to najwyżej remiks
<Stirlitz> to stąd bierz http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/
<Stirlitz> i najlepiej torrentem
<sysek> he he he
<sysek> o nie, ubuntu !
<sysek> samo mi sie wgralo na lapka :(
<BlessJah> oO, co jak co, ale pora dotyczących odpowietrzania kaloryferów to na elektrodzie się nie spodziewałem
<Stirlitz> e czemu? o wymianie wahacza w 125p też widziałem kiedyś
<sysek> ciekawe czy mam aktualna wersje 12.04
<BlessJah> ale nieźle się pozycjonują, są na drugiej pozycjio w google
<bazant> a jena jena
<bazant> ma ktoś jeszcze jakiś pomysł ?
<BlessJah> bazant: zainstaluj 12.04, skasuj unity, postaw xfce
<Cyr4x> raczej gnome
<bazant> BlessJah, nie mam nic postawionego 12.04 wyskakuje coś o pocku nawet przy live cd
<bazant> za słaby na pewno
<Cyr4x> pewnie pod złą architekturę pobrałeś
<BlessJah> to by było ciekawe, ściągałeś 64 czy 32 bit?
<bazant> 32
<Cyr4x> to musi działać
<Cyr4x> może jakieś flagi przy uruchamiani live cd, np. noapic, acpi=off, czy co to się tam wklepuje jeszcze
<bazant> Cyr4x, nic sie nie pytało przy uruchomieniu... jutro sprawdzę z nowym iso... bo te wygrzebałem ze staroci gdzies...
<BlessJah> oO, już ta godzina
<BlessJah> ]/5
<sysek> kurcze, dodalem bumblebee ppa i x-swat
<sysek> chce wgrac i co mi pokazuje
<sysek> http://pastebin.com/dqJssFpE
<Dreadlish> google it :/
<sysek> nope
<Dreadlish> co, banana?
<sysek> no tak, mamy demokracje nie mozna on nic pytac
<BlessJah> sysek: spróbój najpierw nvidia-current zainstalować
<BlessJah> pewnie brakuje jakiegoś repo albo paczki nie może znaleźć
<BlessJah> auć, 145 mega update, normalnie jak na archu
<gjm> wolololo
<BlessJah> gjm: doceniamy twój wkład w dyskusję
<gjm> BlessJah taki mnogi.
<sysek> BlessJah: hm, dodalem te dwa repo i tylko one sa potrzebne
<sysek> kurcze, zapomnialem hasla do forum ubuntu :/
<gjm> dupa.8
<sysek> nje
<uh4> cz
<DaZ> admin1
<BlessJah> sysek: sprawdź czy ręcznie możesz zainstalować nvidia-current
<BlessJah> może jest po prostu konflikt z inna wersja
<Belzebub> 1st
<BlessJah> /1/lc
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-15
<BlessJah_> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> Cześć.
<DeXTeD> Dzień dobry
<didek> Dzień dobry
<Wizard> O, ktoś żyje ;)
<DeXTeD> Ja jeszcze nie bo kawy nie piłem :)
<Wizard> Hah, suitch!
<Wizard> suitch!
<didek> kawa kawa kawa
<didek> Gdzie tu może być kawa...
<Wizard> Nie wiem, nie pijam :>
<Stirlitz> kawy nie pije... jak zwierze
<didek> :D
<didek> po prostu jakiś dziwny zwierzęcy instynkt w niektórych ludzi wchodzi.
<Wizard> Heh. Nie lubię kawy po prostu.
<qermit> Wizard: wolisz kakałko?
<Wizard> Wolę herbatę.
<DeXTeD> alias php='rm -rf' Od razu php jakoś lepiej działa :)
<shpaq> lol
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> DeXTeD: Lecisz na basza ;)
<Belzebub> DeXTeD: na kretyna i na rotflcoptera ;d
<Stirlitz> http://wklej.org/id/956467/ wtf?
<ChaosEngine> Stirlitz: no co ma być źle?
<Stirlitz> pewnie jestem do tyłu znowu ale czemu tcp6?
<ChaosEngine> aa, o to chodzi ;-)
<Stirlitz> chciałem go przybindować do lokalnego adresu drugiej sieciówki i coś mi nie idzie
<ChaosEngine> Stirlitz: $ vncserver -interface 127.0.0.1
<Stirlitz> ChaosEngine, nie działa właśnie i nic nie gada
<ChaosEngine> pokaż netstat z tą opcją?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ipv6
<ChaosEngine> właśnie, może wymuś ipv4
<jacekowski> nie trzeba
<jacekowski> jak masz takie cos to slucha na ipv6 i ipv4 jednoczesnie
<Stirlitz> tylko ze ipv6 jest wyłaczone w sysctl i na żadnym interface go nie ma
<jacekowski> no i, ale support jest
<Stirlitz> przynajmniej ip a s nic nie pokazuje
<jacekowski> ip -6 a s
<jacekowski> wystarczy zaladowany modul
<jacekowski> i syscalle i wszystko dalej bedzie obsluzone
<Stirlitz> aaa jacekowski o to mi chodziło
<Stirlitz> "jak masz takie cos to slucha na ipv6 i ipv4 jednoczesnie"
<jacekowski> tzn. na ipv6 z adresami ipv4
<jacekowski> jak program robi listen z AF_INET6
<jacekowski> to polaczenie ipv4 dla programu bedzie wygladalo jak polaczenie ipv6 ale z adresu ::ffff:tutaj.adres.ipv4
<jacekowski> ale nie jestem 100% pewien jak to sie zachowuje jak masz ipv6 wylaczone
<Stirlitz> nie, pokazuje jakby to było ipv4
<Stirlitz> ale dzieki za rozjaśnienie
<Stirlitz> tcp6       0      0 192.168.200.200:5900    192.168.200.201:50646   ESTABLISHED
<Stirlitz> tak pokazuje
<jacekowski> netstat jest na tyle cwany ze tlumaczy
<Stirlitz> ale w ip -6 nic nie ma też
<jacekowski> ale netstat z kernela dostaje ::ffff:abcd
<jacekowski> abcd:1234*
<Stirlitz> uhm
<jacekowski> upraszcza implementacje w aplikacji
<jacekowski> ze nie trzeba miec osobnego kodu dla ipv4 i ipv6
<jacekowski> bo wszystko wyglada jak ipv6
<jacekowski> jedynie co mozna to potem ladnie uzytkownikowi ew. wyswietlic
<ChaosEngine> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/swiat/deszcz-meteorytow-na-uralu,1,5421458,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bg6tvak> (at wiadomosci.onet.pl)
<ChaosEngine> Armageddon, wołać Bruce'a Willisa
<Stirlitz> a jakby zaszło za daleko Bruce'a Wszechmogącego
<jacekowski> ehhhhhhh kur**
<jacekowski> meczylem ISP zeby ipv6 zrobili
<jacekowski> i co zrobili, tunel ipv6 z HE
<Belzebub> ouuu
<jacekowski> maja chamy prefix ipv6
<jacekowski> ale go nawet nie rozglaszaja
<micza> hej
<sysek> "_
<sysek> :)
<Marek_> Cześć :)
<Marek_> Szukam jakieś mocnej karty sieciowej usb do Ubuntu 12.10 gdyż moja jest za słaba na tym systemie(AR9285), możecie mi coś polecić z allegro?
<didek> define mocna/słaba
<Marek_> No żeby był dosyć mocny zasięg
<Stirlitz> a już miałem klękać
<didek> Kurde, nie wszedł jeszcze ten kto wchodził z roota :-(
<Belzebub> didek: jak było w kinie?
<didek> Belzebub, spoko bardzo, drogówka elegancka.
<Patryk_LuBuntu> siemka
<Patryk_LuBuntu> jest ktoś?
<antek> proszę o pomoc co zrobić aby program GNOME MPlayer poprawnie wyświetlał polskie znaki ? Pozdrawiam
<Stirlitz> co oni dzisiaj tacy nerwowi
<didek> Widzą mojego nicka
<tofo1> a co od czasu do czasu znika?
<jacekowski> widza
<Stirlitz> http://applefobia.blogspot.com/2013/02/yes-yes-jest-nominacja.html
<jacekowski> jak tam zona
<Stirlitz> hyhy dowcip przedni
<suhy> Na jakiej podstawie mój system twierdzi, że jest w 13.04 wersji skoro tak nie jest
<suhy> ?
<suhy> mam tylko kernel nowszy od tego z 12.10
<Stirlitz> ten tez polazł
<Stirlitz> lsb-release
<gryg> Witam, ktoś może pomóc z błędem: udevd[256]: timeout: killing /sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdc [529] ? Nie mogę odpalić ubuntu :/
<Stirlitz> uwalony dysk?
<gryg> windows 7 na nim jest aktualnie i działa wszystko
<Stirlitz> to spróbuj na tym windowsie odczytac informacje ze smarta
<gryg> Ultra DMA CRC Error Count
<gryg> 1
<uh4> cz
<gryg> jedyny warning
<Stirlitz> a pokaz całe gdzies na wkleja
<gryg> tzn mogę screena wrzucić
<gryg> bo z HD Tune Pro mam status
<dwe11er> równie dobrze uwalony może być kontroler
<Stirlitz> tak jest
<gryg> tzn ten bład może być spowodowany tym że przełączałem z IDE na AHCI na chwile
<gryg> bo testowałem ustawienia w biosie
<Stirlitz> trza podmontować z jakiegos live inaczej bedziesz tylko gdybał
<gryg> możesz bardziej to wyjaśnić?
<Stirlitz> odpal ubuntu z płyty, fdisk -l i spróbuj zamontować, howtosy sobie znajdziesz
 * didek nigdy, w 100%, nie pomógł żaden howto. Musiał ze radzić sam. :-(
<didek> s/ze/se/
<Stirlitz> ubuntu to takie distro że raczej nadmiar howtosów przeszkadza ;)
<Stirlitz> poza tym w live ubuntu to chyba wszystko można wyklikać
<gryg> no właśnie się nie odpala ;p
<didek> W windowsie jest coś na miarę cat? D:
<didek> czy muszę sobie sam napisac
<didek> ?
<didek> type, nigdy bym nie wpadł
<didek> D:
<Stirlitz> ja dwa dni instalowałem drukarkę ostatnio na win7 wiec raczej nie pomoge ;)
<didek> Stirlitz, tak z ciekawości, jaką? :D I co nie działało, pewnie po USB była?
<didek> Sieciowe raczej działają, u mnie z CUPS chyba wszystkie chodzą na W8 jak trzeba
<Stirlitz> nie, mówiło ze sobie poszuka sterowników na windows update i szukało 2 dni
<Stirlitz> a że mi się nie śpieszyło specjalnie to patrzyłem z politowaniem
<didek> Ach prawie jak apt-get
<Stirlitz> potem nie znalazło oczywiście, i jakieś zhakierowane niby miały działać
<Stirlitz> ostatecznie zamówiłem nowa drukarkę
<Stirlitz> solved :]
<Stirlitz> a drukawka była całkiem sprawna jeszcze canon i6500 czy podobnie
<Voldenet> a ja ostatnio instalowałem na windowsie drukarkę sieciową
<Voldenet> i chyba najtrudniejszym krokiem było kliknięcie dalej
<Voldenet> po zaakceptowaniu umowy
<Voldenet> a nie przed
<Voldenet> full of crazy
<Voldenet> ＼(。ヮ°)ノ        ~
<gryg> ja tam nie miałem żadnych problemów z win 7
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: jaki dowcip
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: didek sie zenil podczas ostatniej wizyty na kanale
<didek> Się rozwodził kolego :)
<Stirlitz> mnie sie wydaje ze on sie ciągle żenił
<Stirlitz> a dowcip był w linu wyżej
<Stirlitz> linku*
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, a wracając do tego ipv6 to nawet jak w ip -6 nic nie ma a taki vncserver słucha tak jak predzej
<Stirlitz> to da sie do niego dostać z zewnatrz?
<Stirlitz> ja wprawdzie prewencujnie ma w ip6tables wszystko drop, ale...
<jacekowski> jak nie masz zadnych adresow ip na interfejsach to na pewno sie da
<jacekowski> ale nie jestem pewien na 100% co sie dzieje jak masz ipv6 zaladowane i wylaczone
<jacekowski> zadnych adresow ipv6*
<jacekowski> bo wtedy dalej po ipv4 sie dostaniesz
<Stirlitz> a jak sie całkiem pozbyc ipv6? moduł do blacklisty?
<Stirlitz> http://wklej.org/id/957046/
<Stirlitz> http://wklej.org/id/957049/
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ^
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> ale to lame
<jacekowski> i ipv4 jest obsolete
<jacekowski> nie jestem 100% pewien jak sie system z zaladowanym modulem zachowuje ale z wylaczonym ipv6 w /proc
<jacekowski> u mnie caly dom ma ipv6
<jacekowski> telefon
<jacekowski> telewizor
<jacekowski> rpi
<jacekowski> laptop
<Stirlitz> jacie ja mam na maszynach produkcyjnych po kilkadziesiat tuneli
<Stirlitz> jak sobie wyobrażasz "delikatna" migrację
<jacekowski> radvd
<Stirlitz> tunele iptablesy jakies łapanie ruchu i zliczanie
<jacekowski> ip6tables i iptables dalej dzialaja normalnie
<jacekowski> czyli ip6tables nie zablokuja ipv4 nawet jak masz wlasnie tego tcp6 socketa
<Stirlitz> czyli ip6tables normalnie zadziała dla adresów i masek z ipv4?
<tofo1> oczywscie ze nie
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> jak chcesz ipv4 filtrowac to uzywasz iptables
<jacekowski> ipv6, ip6tables
<jacekowski> chociaz
<jacekowski> ciekawe
<jacekowski> moment
<jacekowski> cos sprawdze
<Stirlitz> no ale w kontekscie tego o czym rozmawialismy predzej czyli ::ipv4?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to nie zadziala
<Stirlitz> no to dupa
<jacekowski> to cale ::ffff:ipv4 jest zrobione bardziej dla kompatybilnosci z aplikacjami
<Stirlitz> poza tym mam jescze 2k kart w apn ery
<Stirlitz> juz widzę jak te junipery aktualizuja do ipv6
<jacekowski> to jest takie pier**** ze trzeba aktualizowac
<jacekowski> sprzet junipera mial ipv6 od 10 lat
<jacekowski> jak nie wiecej
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, nawet nie zdajesz sobie sprawy co sie stało z erą
<jacekowski> orange?
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> to t-mobile teraz?
<Stirlitz> jak era była erą to można było zadzwonic ze cos nie działa i był technik i raczej naprawiali od ręki
<jacekowski> ja pamietam jak kilka lat temu do plusa tak dzwonilem
<jacekowski> gprs nie dziala, sprawdzilem inna karte w innym telefonie i kombinacje i to raczej cos u nich
<Stirlitz> teraz jest wiadomość zaloguj sie do ticket system i jestes uziemniony, zakładając że awaria wystąpi w piatek o 16tej...
<jacekowski> to koles powiedzial ze oddzwoni jak naprawia
<Stirlitz> masz 3 dni wdupie zerwane umowy itp
<jacekowski> pozna godzina
<jacekowski> kolo 20
<jacekowski> a przed 22 zadzwonili ze juz naprawione
<Stirlitz> tym bardziej ze mamy tam 2k kart wiec raczej powinno im zależeć
<jacekowski> ile placicie za karte srednio
<jacekowski> i ile danych taka idzie?
<Stirlitz> danych jest bardzo mało, na poczatku to było 5MB na miesiąc
<Stirlitz> napisane jest bardzo oszczędnie wszystko lata po udp, ale to nie moja działka
<Stirlitz> teraz mam na biurku takie awaryjne karty od plusa, 500MB na 3 lata 390zł w promocji
<jacekowski> szczerze, drogo tak na to patrzac
<jacekowski> popatrz na kindle
<Stirlitz> płaci sie za apn, cóż jednostkowo nie jest drogo jak masz wiatrak na zadupiu
<jacekowski> za 500-600pln masz czytnik, z 3g i simem i 50mb/miesiac
<jacekowski> a amazon na tym zarabia
<jacekowski> wiec sim watpie ze kosztuje ich wiecej niz 100
<Stirlitz> a taki wysoki jak sie dobrze kreci 2MW to wiesz ile pieniażków w godzine naprodukuje
<jacekowski> nom
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ale tu chodzi o apn czyli do kazdej karty masz dostep po tunelu i poerotnie tez działa
<Stirlitz> powrotnie
<jacekowski> moja firma teraz wlasnego APN "dostala"
<jacekowski> za darmo
<jacekowski> tzn. firma ma 50 telefonow, w orange
<jacekowski> i apn byl dodatkowa opcja ale juz za darmo albo ew. za £1000 mogliby dac jakis router cisco zarzadzany przez nich
<jacekowski> albo samemu mozemy po ipsec
<jacekowski> na swoim sprzecie
<Stirlitz> no ja tez po ipsecu wbijam do juniperów
<jacekowski> ale tak tylko daje ci porownanie, ze tutaj ten apn jest za darmo
<jacekowski> przy 50 kartach
<Stirlitz> poza tym to mała firama z pipidówy to co sie udało zrobic przez 3 lata to i tak sukces
<jacekowski> moja firma tez w sumie
<jacekowski> jesli masz taka opcje, zastanow sie czy nie wyszloby ci lepiej prosciej i taniej uzywac jakis kart z .de czy .uk
<jacekowski> bo na pewno obsluge klienta mialbys lepsza
<jacekowski> a przy takich ilosciach danych, roaming to bedzie grosze
<Stirlitz> to szczęśliwie nie jest moje zmartwienie
<jacekowski> ale chodzi o sama obsluge klienta
<jacekowski> a przy roamingu, jak era padnie, to zawsze sa 3 inne sieci
<jacekowski> a sieci w .uk czy gdziekolwiek indziej na swieci sobie klienta znacznie bardziej szanuja
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, wiatraki zazwyczaj stoją na totalnych zadupiach
<jacekowski> a wlasnie, to sa pojedyncze wiatraki tak sobie o
<jacekowski> czy cale farmy?
<Stirlitz> wiec bierze sie tego który ma jakikolwiek zasięg tam
<Stirlitz> my rozpatrujemy to pojedynczo bo trza pojechac zamontować podglądnąć komunikację itp
<jacekowski> bo to az sie wierzyc nie chce ze jak ktos robil farme
<Stirlitz> natomiast właściciele w piatek piją wódkę i sie farmami wymieniają
<jacekowski> to jak trzeba bylo prad podciagnac i to sporo
<jacekowski> to swiatlowodu nie pociagneli od razu
<Stirlitz> ale nie ma po co 5MB wystarcza :)
<jacekowski> jakies CCTV i inne takie
<Stirlitz> jest tak napisane że wystarcza i dotego dostaja całą wizualizacje i możliwość sterowania smsami itp
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, https://demo-ecomir.wind-service.com/new/index.jsp
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, popatrz w pomoc to dużo ci rozjaśni
<jacekowski> u mnie w pracy jest zupelnie inne podejscie, jak sie ciagnie jakis wiekszy kabel to przy okazji swiatlowod tez sie przeciaga
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ale tam by tzreba ciągnąć kilkadziesiąt kilometrów i niewiadomo dokąd przypominam że ja w Polsce jestem
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-16
<didek> Boże dlaczego te poranki są takie ciężkie
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<qermit> o/
<qermit> Stirlitz: masz coś wspólnego z wind-service i wiatrakami?
<polacomarcin25> siemka wszytkim!
<polacomarcin25> czy na tym chacie chce ktos pogadac ?
<polacomarcin25> ..
<polacomarcin25> nie umie uzywac irc i chcialbym zeby ktos mnie zorientowal troche
<polacomarcin25> dzieki
<ChaosEngine> polacomarcin25: http://www.irc.pl/faq
<ChaosEngine> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<micza> hej
<didek> Czy ma ktoś może problemy z funkcjonowaniem tora?
<didek> Aktualnie?
<franqy> witam
<gjm> No cześć.
<franqy> jak odczytac poziom glosnosci w ubuntu 12.10?
<franqy> ale nie ten z alsy, a systemowy
<franqy> tak jak jest w ustawienia->dzwiek
<jacekowski> to jest ten sam poziom
<franqy> no wlasnie nie ;/
<franqy> na alsamixer mam 100%, a tam kolo 20
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> to pulseaudio
<gjm> A w Ubuntu nie ma pulse?
<gjm> O, masz.
<franqy> a jak z tego odczytac?
<franqy> ;)
<franqy> bo $ pulseaudio
<franqy> daje tylko E: [pulseaudio] main.c:
<jacekowski> paconfig
<jacekowski> albo cos takiego
<Stirlitz> pavucontrol
<franqy> pavucontrol nie mam zainstalowanego
<franqy> a pacmd (taka komende znalazlem w sieci) podaje, ze pulseaudio jest wylaczone
<franqy> lub nie jest uruchomione jako usluga sesji
<franqy> dzieki za pomoc :)
<Voldenet> nie ma za co
<Voldenet> pewnie pacmd ma problem z uprawnieniami
<Voldenet> ale nie używam pulseaudio, więc nie wiem dokładnie
<sysek> :)
<sysek> ale lipa, nie wygralem 30 mln
<Stirlitz> to ja chyba tez nie bo nie grałem
<didek> sysek, kupię Ci podręcznik do kombinatoryki
<didek> Stirlitz, wygrywamy za kazdym razem cene losu :D
<sysek> didek: myslisz, ze wygram nastepnym razem dzieki tej ksiazce ? :)
<didek> Jeszcze uczciwą loterię z "trafię w jednego z losujących" może bym się przeszedł
<didek> Ale tam gdzie jest prawdopodobienstwo 1/(40^6) to slabo :D
<didek> A nawet chyba mniej ;D
<didek> znaczy no
<didek> To nie jest 40^6 ;D
<didek> Jest więcej
<didek> :D
<sysek> ;)
<gjm> Prawdopodobieństwo jest 50%, wygrasz albo nie wygrasz.
<Stirlitz> jakby grały 2 osoby
<BlessJah> didek: zmienili zasady?
<didek> jak to zmienili
<didek> co losują tylko z liczb pierwzych? D:
<BlessJah> podejrzewam że chodzi o lotto, wg zasad jakie znam to prawdopodobieństwo nieco inaczej sie liczylo
<BlessJah> dlatego pytam, czy zasady zmienili, bo kiedys to bylo 6 liczb z 49
<didek> ja juz nie pamietam ile tych liczb
<didek> no tak 1/(49*47*...*44)
<didek> Myślałem że 40 a że nie chcialo mi sie pisac tej dekrementacji to oszacowalem z dołu :D
<BlessJah> to też za dużo
<BlessJah> to zwykłe kombinacje są, 49!/(6! * 43!)
<BlessJah> btw, po ile teraz los stoi?
<piszu> 3pln
<qermit> Stirlitz: ping
<BlessJah> o lol
<BlessJah> kiedys byly po zlotowce, potem 1,2 zł
<qermit> BlessJah: kiedyś były po 30000zł
<qermit> tfu
<qermit> 10000zł
<qermit> więc i tak jest lepiej (har har)
<qermit> `g prawdopodobieństwo totolotek
<Przekliniak> qermit: Lotto (gra liczbowa) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotto_(gra_liczbowa)>
<qermit> dwe11er: tam są wszystkie wzory
<BlessJah> qermit: ja nie pamietam juz denominacji
<BlessJah> didek poszedl
<qermit> boś młody
<qermit> aha
<BlessJah> nie przecze
<dwe11er> qermit: tabfail
<BlessJah> hehe, kiedy wyliczylem ze kupno wszystkich mozliwych kombinacji kosztowalby 16 milionow
<BlessJah> nie uwzglednilem czasu potrzebnego na wypelnienie 14 mln kuponow ^^
<qermit> BlessJah: takie rzeczy w gimnazium się liczyło chyba albo podstawówce
<BlessJah> w gimnazjum
<BlessJah> w podstawowce chyba nie mialem kombinatoryki
<Stirlitz> jej a ja nie chodziłem do gimnazjum
<Stirlitz> i co
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: i jestes juz stary, a ja jeszcze nie ^^
<Stirlitz> :(
<qermit> Stirlitz: mówię że albo w podstawówce
<qermit> Stirlitz: nie martw się nic nie straciłeś
<BlessJah> heh, myślałem, że po prostu nie jesteś pewien co do programu nauczania po reformie
<BlessJah> meh, "Need to get 600 MB of archives." żeby zainstalować edytor latexa?
<BlessJah> nope
<Quintasan> \o
<Stirlitz> qermit, cóż czasy sie trochę zmieniają, moje 4 letnie dziecko ma 2h angielskiego w tygodniu
<qermit> strata czasu
<qermit> wolał bym żeby rżnęło w gałę albo w kosza
<qermit> tzn moje dziecko w wieku 4 lat
<Stirlitz> qermit, ale w przedszkolu, nie jakos dodatkowo
<BlessJah> jesli nie ma zbyt duzo prac domowych, to co przeszkadza w graniu w pilke?
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, banda kretynów którzy uważają że od początku ma się ścigać
<Stirlitz> i potem gra na puzonie ucząc się suahili
<BlessJah> hm... masz na mysli rywalizacje wewnatrz klasy, czy rywalizacje z calym swiatem?
<DaZ> bes sęsó
<Stirlitz> nie, jakieś durnowaty wyścig poje... chanych matek
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: dziewczynki 6 i 9 wujka chodza do muzycznej i na taniec i jeszcze na cos
<BlessJah> ale one to lubia
<BlessJah> a potem i tak maja za duzo energi i lataja po calym domu
<BlessJah> imo, jesli dzieciaka sie nie zmusza i nie wywiera presji, to nie ma nic zlego w dodatkowych zajeciach (ale nie mam dzieci, wiec sobie moge gadac)
<qermit> BlessJah: jak byłem młody to grałem na pianinie, lubiłem to, ale zbyt mnie to stersowało więc rodzice powiedzieli żebym nie chodził
<qermit> Stirlitz: mówisz że masz głupią żonę?
<Stirlitz> qermit, a gdzie napisałem że chodzi o moją żonę?
<BlessJah> w fragmencie o wyścigu matek
<qermit> no mowiłeś o kobietach i dzikim pędzie
<qermit> więc nie podejrzewam by ktoś was zmusił do wysyłania dziecka na jakieś durne zajęcia
<BlessJah> przy czym musialem przeoczyc fragment w ktorym ktos zmusza twoje dziecko do czegos
<Stirlitz> no to jak pójdziesz odebrać dziecko z przedszkola to zobaczysz o co chodzi
<BlessJah> wyscig z wózkami na podjeździe niczym w NFS \o/
<qermit> że wciskają te lekcje na siłę? czy jest w programie przedszkola?
<Stirlitz> i 3letnie dziecko mówi "przyjechałam swoim audi"
<BlessJah> hum, w przedszkolu dzieciaki sa juz za duze na jazde w wozku chyba :/
<Stirlitz> nie samochodem ;)
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: a wie co to znaczy?
<qermit> Stirlitz: moje dziecko będzie mówiło że dotykało reaktora plazmowego
<qermit> i strzelało laserem w złych naukowców
<BlessJah> qermit: kidprotect sie toba zajmie ^^
<Stirlitz> moje sie poparzyło "lampa elektronową" liczy się?
<Stirlitz> :)
<qermit> huh, dotknęło 10kv?
<qermit> czy tam ile jest?
<Stirlitz> nie, el34 :>
<qermit> czy czy się dotknęło wyżutni
<qermit> aaa
<Stirlitz> rzutni rzutni...
<qermit> :(
<BlessJah> ja w dziecinstwie nie mialem takich atrakcji :(
<qermit> myślałem już o kineskop
<qermit> ie
<jacekowski> qermit: w kolorowym to nawet 20
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: akurat uczenie jezyka od malego ma sens
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, wtedy nawet najlepiej wchodzi, ale ja na to nie narzekam
<jacekowski> a jesli chodzi o wyscig matek - obejrzy sobie film "whip it"
<Stirlitz> ja miałem angielski w ostatniej klasie przed maturą i aż 3 miesiące
<Stirlitz> więc bardzo sie cieszę że córka już
<jacekowski> umiesz cos wiecej niz how are you?
<Stirlitz> potrafie czytaj mniej więcej instrukcje ;)
<qermit> ale mniej czy więcej
<Stirlitz> mniej
<jacekowski> to chyba jedyna rzecz ktora jeszcze ludzi w tym kraju trzyma
<Stirlitz> jak mówisz
<slavko> ups
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-17
<nix_> ?
<Stirlitz> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/facebook-zhackowany-0dayem-przez-jave/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+niebezpiecznik+%28Niebezpiecznik.pl%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dy239bk> (at niebezpiecznik.pl)
<Stirlitz> nie czy tylko kiedy ;)
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: suma summarum zaatakowali komputer jednego z inżynierów a nie serwer fejsa
<Stirlitz> najsłabsze ogniwo ;)
<BlessJah> nie zgodzę się, user nie ułatwił w żaden sposób ataku
<BlessJah> a przynajmniej nic takiego z tej notki nie wynika
<Stirlitz> no ale o to chodzi ze mozesz robić wszystko na serwerze a potem sie okaże ze komuś klucz usera z prawami do roota ukradli
<Stirlitz> a całe security idzie w pizdu
<BlessJah> ^^
<dwe11er> jak przy włamaniu na serwery fbsd? ;f
<Quintasan> \o
<sysek> )
<sysek> :)
<gjm> :))
<bobsley> witam, mam problem z dźwiękiem w Ubunu 12.10
<sysek> jaki problem ?
<bobsley> polega on na tym, że dźwięk jest, audiacious gra, lecz regulować głośność mogę wyłącznie spod alsamixer w terminalu. w ustawieniach dźwięku nie ma zaznaczonego żadnego urządzenia odtwarzającego
<sysek> hmm
<bobsley> jeszcze jedno pyt. pomocnicze: jak sprawdzić nazwę karty dźwiękowej?
<gjm> Np. w alsamixer masz podane.
<Voldenet> lspci | grep Audio
<gjm> Też można.
<bobsley> HDA NVidia  Analog Devices AD1988
<bobsley> wg alsamixer
<bobsley> i odkąd zainstalowałem 12.04 a potem 12.10 nie mogę używać Clementine...totalnie wariuje
<denysonique> Ktoś programuje tutaj w Node.js?
<gjm> Nic nie grzebałeś z PulseAudio?
<bobsley> czyli w skrócie: muzy moge słuchać, ale nie mogę używać systemowej głośności ani głośności w odtwarzaczach
<bobsley> raczej nie...
<bobsley> ja nie grzebię w systemie, jestem "lamerem"
<bobsley> :D
<gjm> No to pogrzeb, może zaskoczy.
<bobsley> jak powiedziałem - jestem "
<bobsley> niegrzebiący
<gjm> Kiedyś trzeba.
<DaZ> to alsamixer w ogole umie pulse? :v
<bobsley> no właśnie...
<bobsley> a co, gdzie i jak pogrzebać? bo googluję i googluję i nic...
<gjm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820032
<gjm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2045823
<gjm> Słabo googlujesz.
<bobsley_> qrcze wywaliło mnie
<bobsley_> jak ktoś coś pisał to proszę o powtórzenie :(
<gjm> 10:21 < gjm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820032
<gjm> 10:21 < gjm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2045823
<bobsley_> dzięki, popróbuję
<krawat> witam
<krawat> czy ktoś z was ma może play w formule 4.0 dla indywidualnych?
<krawat> albo jakąś inną ich "formułę" z nielimitowanymi rozmowami do wszystkich sieci
<gjm> Takie rzeczy tylko w Erze.
<sysek> ano
<krawat> mam apkę na ubuntu co używa mojego telefonu do rozmów i zastanawia mnie czy warto inwestować te 200 zł miesięcznie abonamentu
<krawat> bo jeśli to jakiś pic na wodę i będę płacił to mi sie nie opłaca
<krawat> a jeśli sprawa działa to sobie będę na rozmowie 24/7 :D
<krawat> między jednym i drugim telefonem/laptopem
<krawat> drugi były na prepaidzie, ale tylko do odbioru połączeń od pierwszego w "formule"
<sysek> cooo ?
<krawat> mam dwa komputery jeden w gdyni a drugi w warszawie
<krawat> ja jestem w warszawie i chcę sobie włączyć rozmowę 24/7 między tymi komputerami
<BlessJah> po co?
<krawat> używając dwóch telefonów (jeden z nich ma abonament w formule 4.0 z play)
<krawat> a tak
<krawat> nie lubię innych form komunikacji glosowej między komputerami
<qermit> krawat: sprawdź ile masz faktycznie minut w tej formule 4.0
<krawat> a skoro zrobili taką "ofertę" to czemu by nie skorzystać
<krawat> jeszcze nie mam tej formuły
<krawat> ona ma umowę na 24 miechy myślałem że ktyoś z was ma
<krawat> i mnie upewni, że jest nielimitowana ilość rozmów
<BlessJah> komunikacja komputerowa miedzy komputerami???
<krawat> najtańszy abonament z iphonem 5 jest na 24 miechy ze stawką 229 zł miesięcznie
<krawat> no komunikacja głosowa
<bastetmilo> ale dlaczego nie skype?
<bastetmilo> Lub coś innego
<krawat> wolę w ten sposób
<qermit> google hangouts
<krawat> chociażby przez to, że jak mi padnie zasilanie w którymś komputerze to rozmowa na telefonie nadal będzie trwała
<krawat> ja sobie pojadę do komputera, przełączę na inny zasilacz i dalej
<qermit> krawat: to już lepiej chyba kupić sobie prepaida i co miesiąc płacić 10zł za nielimitowane rozmowy w play
<BlessJah> do tego wystarczy zwykły telefon
<krawat> to mam jeden zwykły telefon
<krawat> on będzie odbierał
<BlessJah> nie trzeba podłączać go do komputera i wisieć 24/7
<BlessJah> krawat: drugi też może być zwykły
<krawat> to jest jakiś pakiet z nielimitowanymi rozmowami?
<bastetmilo> O joj, krawat a jak Ci się bateria w telefonie wyczerpie?
<BlessJah> jak masz sprawę, do osoby po drugiej stronie, to do niej dzwonisz
<krawat> ale różnica w abonamencie bez i z iphonem jest niewielka
<krawat> telefon dłużej wytzyma na baterii niż laptop
<jacekowski> krawat: jak komunikacja glosowa pomiedzy komputerami przez telefon?
<krawat> no tak że obydwa komputery sa podłączone do telefonów
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem tej czesci z komputerami
<krawat> telefony mają między sobą aktywną rozmowę
<bastetmilo> Ale ile można gadać? 1.5h to obrzygać się juz można :>
<qermit> krawat: idź się leczyć
<jacekowski> krawat: przez GSM sie tak nie da
<krawat> pobierane są dźwięki z komputerowych mikrofonów i tych z telefonicznych
<krawat> da sę
<jacekowski> krawat: jesli chcesz dane przesylac po GSM to telefon wysyla ze dane bedzie przesylal a za to sa inne stawki
<krawat> jest program portnięty na usb co to pierwotnie oferował taką komunikację przez bt na ubuntu
<krawat> nohands.sourceforge.net
<jacekowski> tak, ale to nie dziala na zasadzie sprzegu akustycznego
<jacekowski> tylko na zasadzie uzywania telefonu jako modemu
<jacekowski> a za to osobno placisz
<krawat> no nie, na zasadzie bramki
<krawat> nie, nie
<krawat> komputer sobie tylko pobiera co dochodzi na telefon
<krawat> i co z niego wychodzi na sieć
<krawat> taki terminal
<jacekowski> nie
<krawat> a cała rozmowa jes tna telefonie
<jacekowski> danych tym nie przeslesz
<BlessJah> krawat: nie rozumiem czemu nie wystarcza dwa telefonu (lub wiecej, prawie kazdy ma telefon) do komunikacji pomiedzy *osobami*
<krawat> dane przesyłam telefonem
<jacekowski> wiem
<jacekowski> NIE DA SIE PRZESLAC TAK DANYCH
<jacekowski> w GSM masz kilka roznych profili
<krawat> no przecież codziennie tak przesyłasz dane dzwoniąc do kogo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: da sie, jak dzialaly modemy 56k?
<jacekowski> do glosu, do faxu, do danych
<BlessJah> ^^
<krawat> no to głos będzie rpzesyłany
<jacekowski> BlessJah: modemy 56k nie mialy po drodze kodeka GSM 8k 4kHz
<krawat> nie rozumiesz schematu, narysuję ci to w pajncie :D
<jacekowski> BlessJah: z wycinaniem 90% pasma
<jacekowski> krawat: rozumiem schemat, i mowie ci ze telefon nie robi polaczenia glosowego
<gjm> to je amelinium
<jacekowski> tylko polaczenie z danymi
<jacekowski> bo inaczej siec wlacza kompresje
<jacekowski> i masz gowno a nie dane
<jacekowski> chyba ze chcesz uzywac komputera jako zestawu glosnomowiacego
<jacekowski> ale tego nie rozumiem po co
<krawat> http://oi50.tinypic.com/2s6a3pu.jpg
<krawat> tak to wygląda
<krawat> no dokładnie tak jak napisałeś
<krawat> używac komputerówjako zestawu plus do tego pobierać dźwięki normalnie przez telefony
<krawat> i zmiksować je ze sobą
<jacekowski> czyli normalna rozmowa glosowa
<krawat> a potem wysłać przez gsm w postaci roozmowy
<krawat> no
<jacekowski> a nie przesylanie danych
<krawat> tylko chcę wiedzieć czy ta formuła rzeczywiście jest darmowa
<krawat> w sensie rrozmoów
<krawat> bo będę i tak płacił
<jacekowski> nie jest
<jacekowski> poczytaj sobie regulamin
<krawat> a jednak
<bastetmilo> A czemu nie możesz podłaczyć słuchawki do telefonu krawat?
<jacekowski> znaczy sie, nie zaplacisz wiecej
<krawat> to sku%wysyństwo
<jacekowski> ale zablokuja ci
<jacekowski> nie, poczytaj sobie regulamin
<krawat> to cohlerstwo
<krawat> po co, skoro testowałeś i limitują
<krawat> to pozostaje zwykły skype
<krawat> mogę podłączyć słuchawkę tylko tutaj cel jest inny
<jacekowski> jaki
<krawat> chcę żeby telefon wysyłał dźwięki które sam odbiera i które odbiera mikrofon z komputera
<bastetmilo> Ale po co do tego komputer?
<krawat> a mnożna podłączyć mikrofon do telefonu?
<bastetmilo> Przecież są słuchawki z mikrofonem do telefonu...
<jacekowski> watpie ze to zadziala i tak
<jacekowski> krawat: mozna
<krawat> ale słuchawki wtedy trzeba mimeć w uszach
<krawat> a lepiej by było na glośniki to puścić
<jacekowski> nie trzeba
<jacekowski> mozna miec glosniki
<krawat> zresztą o czym tu gadać, formuła to ściema
<krawat> więc pomysł upadł
<gjm> Uff...
<krawat> to jeszcze mam jedną ciekawą rzecz
<krawat> dlaczego fflash na ubuntu działa gorzej niż na xp
<krawat> zmieniłem sobie gnome na blackboxa
<krawat> w mms.cfg mam wpisane przyspieszenie sprzętowe
<krawat> qermit ten twój pakiet dotyczy rozmów w play
<krawat> a ja pottrzebuję też od innych sieci
<krawat> już doradzali mi w sprawie flasha skorzystanie z chrome
<krawat> bo ma inaczej zaimplementowanego flasha
<krawat> ale to nic nie dało
<krawat> nadal odtwarza z lagami, oczywiście sprzęt jest kiepski (800 mhz, 512 mb ram, karta zintegrowana 32mb)
<krawat> jednak na xp lagów jest mniej
<sysek> milo, ze steam dziala pod fedora
<krawat> przez wine?
<sysek> nie, natywnie
<jacekowski> sysek: ale i tak gier malo
<jacekowski> wiec co z tego ze steam jest jak gier niema
<jacekowski> nie ma *
<sysek> no na razie nie ma
<sysek> ale ja i tak czekam tylko na dod 1.3 pod linuksa
<jacekowski> i dlugo nie bedzie
<sysek> bo cs mnie nie interesuje
<jacekowski> linux nie ma DX
<sysek> ale kupilem hl1 i uplink
<jacekowski> a opengl jest ograniczony
<sysek> no nie ma, ale akurat stary silnik valve jest tez pod opengl
<jacekowski> czasy kiedy bylo na odwrot, juz minely
<krawat> zauważyłem że teraz najwięcej pracy dla młodych informatyków jest przy programowaniu w javie
<krawat> skąd ta tendencja skoro cały język jest oparty o ułomny framework
<jacekowski> java nie ma frameworka
<jacekowski> .net to framework
<krawat> chodzi mi o to, że trzeba zainstalować apt getem javę
<jacekowski> spring to framework
<krawat> bez tego program się nie odpali
<jacekowski> JCF to framework
<krawat> no do net trzeba mono
<krawat> wiesz o co mi chodziło
<jacekowski> i co w tym zlego?
<jacekowski> do programow w C trzeba zainstalowac glibc
<krawat> trzeba?
<jacekowski> tak
<krawat> mi normalnie skompilowane w gcc programy się odpalają
<krawat> przy instalacji gcc dodało mi ten glibc?
<jacekowski> bo juz masz glibca zainstalowanego
<krawat> i o to chodzi
<krawat> na windowsie też programy sie odpalają w c
<jacekowski> i trzeba miec libc
<krawat> bez instalowanie ent frameworka, javy czy flasha
<jacekowski> vc redist to wlasnie libc
<jacekowski> i trzeba instalowac
<krawat> tego nie mam
<jacekowski> pod windowsem
<jacekowski> masz
<krawat> nie zawsze
<jacekowski> msvcrtXX.dll
<krawat> nie mam, bo to pokazuje się w dodaj/usu
<krawat> do openssla potrzebowałem
<krawat> ale jak wywaliłem openssla to i vc redist się pozbyłem i większość programów chodzi
<jacekowski> bo windows przychodzi domyslnie z zainstalowanym
<jacekowski> ze starsza wersja
<krawat> do gier trzeba directx to fakt
<krawat> powiadasz
<krawat> nie zauważyłeś że programy w javie trochę wolno się ładują?
<krawat> i w net frameworku
<jacekowski> zauwazylem ze programy w wielu innych jezykach tez sie wolno laduja
<jacekowski> jak sa odpowiednio duze
<krawat> patrzyłem na programy typu menedżer pobierania plikóww
<krawat> to te w javie dość topornie działają
<jacekowski> to zauwaz ze jdownloader w javie
<jacekowski> ma pluginy do milionow roznych serwisow
<krawat> no
<jacekowski> ktore kazdy sie musi zaladowac
<jacekowski> sprawdzic uaktualnienia
<jacekowski> sciagnac
<krawat> ale mnie chodzi o ładowanie w programie
<krawat> jak dodaję plik
<jacekowski> to zauwaz co z nim jdownloader robi
<jacekowski> sprawdza czy plik istnieje
<jacekowski> pobiera rozmiar
<jacekowski> i duzo innych rzeczy
<krawat> w konkuirencyjnych menedżerach też się sporo dzieje
<jacekowski> nie az tyle
<jacekowski> java od jakichs 10 lat ma bardzo dobrego JITa
<jacekowski> ktory czasami generuje kod lepszy niz przekompilowany
<krawat> a co jeśli chodzi o przenośność kodu między systemami?
<krawat> niby jest przenośne, ale sockety są różne na windowsie i na linuksach
<krawat> na windowsie trzeba winpcap
<jacekowski> winpcap to jest zupelnie inna rzecz
<jacekowski> na linuxie jest libpcap
<jacekowski> i winpcap to jest ta sama biblioteka
<jacekowski> tylko inaczej nazwana
<krawat> czyli java w obydwu przypadkach go potrzebuje czy na windowsie nie?
<jacekowski> sockety sa takie same na windowsie linuxie i innych uniksach
<jacekowski> w ogole nie potrzebuje
<krawat> czyli na windowsie też można wysyłać pakietty z innego source ip niż nasze ip?
<krawat> czy trzeba coś majstrować
<jacekowski> jesli jestes administratorem
<jacekowski> i masz odpowiednie uprawnienia
<krawat> uruchamiam jako admin
<jacekowski> czyli domyslnie nie
<jacekowski> ale jak masz odpowiednie uprawnienia to sie da
<krawat> a zjadanie zasobów?
<krawat> ten javaw.exe trochę konsumuje
<jacekowski> ciezko porownac
<jacekowski> bo programy w javie dosyc czesto robia "duze" rzeczy
<krawat> może na bazie jakiegoś kalkulatora wielkich liczb?
<jacekowski> mam program w javie ktory zuzywa 2GB ramu
<jacekowski> ale ten program pracuje na danych ktore maja prawie 2GB
<krawat> czyli musi je w całości wpychać do pamięci?
<krawat> nie da się otworzyć połowy pliku :)?
<jacekowski> nie musi
<krawat> o, to dobre
<jacekowski> ale jakby ich nie wciagnal do pamieci to dysk by musial pracowac wiecej
<jacekowski> a tak odczyta dane raz
<krawat> zawsze chciałem otwierać plik od tego do tego bajtu
<jacekowski> i sa w pamieci
<jacekowski> jak mu wymusze zeby zuzywal tylko 100MB
<jacekowski> to dysk nie wyraba
<jacekowski> wyrabia
<krawat> no właśnie a co się dzieje jak masz taki limit i chcesz otworzyć plik 2 gb?
<krawat> otwiera porcję, wrzuca do swapa, następna porcja, i tak dalej, a w pamięci zostaje ostatnia porcja?
<krawat> to się może skłonię do poznania tej javy dogłębnie, lepiej skorzystać z ma nuali oracle czy poczytać thinking in java?
<jacekowski> to zalezy od programu
<jacekowski> moze zaladowac  calosc, moze czytac po kawalku
<krawat> ok
<krawat> czy na ubuntu jest odpowiednik ccleanera?
<jacekowski> linux nie ma rejestru
<krawat> który by mi wywalał na bieżąco śmieci tworzone przez działający system z nadpisaniem 1krotnym
<krawat> ale nie potrzbuję do rejestru
<jacekowski> w linuxie masz /tmp
<krawat> tylko do plików tymczasowych, śmieci po deinstalacji paczeek
<krawat> a var?
<jacekowski> i czyszczone automatycznie
<krawat> wiem, tmpfs
<jacekowski> po deinstalacji paczek nie zostaja zadne smieci
<krawat> ale są też inne rzeczy
<krawat> zostawiane przez firefoxa cookies, cache
<krawat> historia wędrówek po necie
<jacekowski> takie rzeczy to jest wtwoje home
<krawat> ale przecież nie wywalę całego home
<sysek> jacekowski: jakiego Ty linuksa uzywasz ? albo i nie uzywasz
<jacekowski> raspbian
<jacekowski> fedora
<jacekowski> i ubuntu
<jacekowski> i mam g2 w chroocie
<sysek> na lapku msaz fedore ?
<jacekowski> ta
<krawat> bleachbit
<krawat> sobie znalazłem i  zaraz zainstaluję na ubuntu :)
<sysek> jacekowski: z technologia optimus ?
<jacekowski> nie
<krawat> a mam do was takie pytanie jeżeli nie mam możliwości konfiguracji dysków w raidzie sprzętowo, ale chciałbym z jednego dysku zrobić dwa oddzielne dyski i dać na nie raid 1 (mirror) to da się to zrobić bez sprzętowego wsparcia raida?
<jacekowski> eeeeeee
<krawat> np zrobię dwie partycje, na jednej zainstaluję system co mi zainicjuje softwareowy raid na drugą partycję
<jacekowski> czyli masz 1 dysk?
<krawat> tak
<jacekowski> to bez sensu
<krawat> bez wsparcie sprzętowego raid
<jacekowski> da sie zrobic
<jacekowski> ale to nic nie da
<jacekowski> szansa na awarie taka sama
<jacekowski> pojemnosci masz polowe
<krawat> potrzebję mirrora danych
<jacekowski> wydajnosci bedziesz mial 1/4
<krawat> żebym nie robił co restart backupa
<jacekowski> to na drugi dysk
<jacekowski> mirror na ten sam dysk ci gowno da
<jacekowski> bo jak dysk padnie to tracisz obie kopie
<krawat> to co by zrobić lepiej?
<krawat> mi chodzi o sytuację badsectorów
<krawat> bo dysk już staruszek
<krawat> to by się taki mirror danych przydał
<krawat> czyli pozostaje mi używanie virtualboxa z wirtualnymi dwoma dyskami?
<krawat> nie ma innej opcji, bnardziej eleganckiej
<krawat> jakiś custom bios czy coś
<jacekowski> to ci nic nie pomoze
<jacekowski> na badsectory musialbys miec system plikow z sumami kontrolnymi
<jacekowski> czyli jakis btrfs albo zfs
<krawat> mogę sobie zfs machnąć
<jacekowski> ale to i tak ci nie pomoze na calkowita awarie dysku
<jacekowski> co jest znacznie bardziej prawdopodobne
<krawat> nawet jak dokupię drugi dysk to na usb2 jest 11mbit limit
<jacekowski> nie 11
<krawat> to będę miał obniżoną prędkość starego  dysku do 11mbit
<jacekowski> tylko 400
<sysek> jezu, ale laguje dzis serwer
<krawat> dziwne, na pendrive dość długo mi zapisuje
<jacekowski> bo pendrive slaby
<jacekowski> dwa, linux buforuje zapisy
<krawat> mówisz
<krawat> ja mam obecnie ext4
<krawat> tak nawiasem
<krawat> dość mało możliwości jeśli chodzi o awarie dysków
<krawat> a może zrobilbym tak, że przegram na drugi dysk wszystko z pierwszego i zamiast mirrora po prostu będę diffem wgrywał różnice przed zamknięciem systemu
<jacekowski> jak tam chcesz
<krawat> masz multimedię
<krawat> dlatego ci laguje
<krawat> na chello jest weselej
<jacekowski> i tak ci nie pomoze na wiekszosc awarii dysku
<krawat> chociaż też ostatnio mają chłopaki kłopoty z łączami
<krawat> ale backup będzie
<jacekowski> ale nie bedziesz wiedzial czy nie uszkodzony
<krawat> szkoda tylko, że np jak wgram sporo filmów podczas jednej sesji to potem parę godzin będzie mi się komputer wyłączał :P
<jacekowski> system plikow z sumami kontrolnymi trzeba
<krawat> boję się btrfs
<krawat> a do zfs za mało ramu
<krawat> te 512 m
<akurczyk> czesc
<CookieM> ubuntu zflaszowany na Galaxy będzie dostępny na stoisku Ubuntu pod koniec lutego na kongresie w Barcelonie a kod dostępny dla developerów do instalacji na innych maszynach http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-smartphone-developer-preview-arrives-next-week-7000011383/
<bastetmilo> Mam sobie na głupim netbooku Ubuntu 11.10, zaktualizowałam firefoksa z wersji 17 do 18 i próbuje zainstalować moonlighta, a ten cały czas twierdzi że się nie da zainstalować, bo jest niezgodny z wersja firefoksa
<bastetmilo> ale na Mincie mam identyczą wersje i 30 minu temu zainstalowałam tego głupiego moonlighta
<bastetmilo> probowałam wersje 2.4 stable i 4 Preview, cały czas dostaje identyczny komunikat
<krawat> bastetmilo http://samiux.blogspot.com/2011/05/howto-moonlight-on-ubuntu-1104.html
<sysek> ojej
<BlessJah> digh
<paszo300> witam
<paszo300> mam pytanie dot ubuntu server komenda apt-get install pakiet nie działa
<paszo300> dlaczego
<paszo300> ?
<paszo300> pisze że nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu
<gjm> Jaki pakiet próbujesz zainstalować? Masz aktualną bazę danych?
<jacekowski> albo zla nazwa pakietu
<paszo300> sysvbanner
<paszo300> nie wiem to nowa instalacja na virtualbox
<paszo300> jak to sprawdzić?
<gjm> apt-get update
<jacekowski> root@jacekowski:~# apt-cache search  sysvbanner
<jacekowski> sysvbanner - System-V banner clone
<paszo300> ok to chyba update bo coś sciąga teraz
<jacekowski> Download complete and in download only mode
<jacekowski> jest paczka w repo
<sysek> :)
<paszo300> ok dzięki
<qermit> o/
<jacekowski> tak w ramach ciekawostki
<jacekowski> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/chart/singles
<jacekowski> pierwszy raz od kilku lat nowosc weszla na 1 miejsce
<BlessJah> a reszta to nienowości?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> znaczy sie wczesniej byly ale na nizszych miejscach
<jacekowski> i sie wspinaly powoli na 1 miejsce
<BlessJah> a, chodzi o 1 week in chart?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> drugie miejsce nawet niezłe
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> tym wiekszy wyczyn
<jacekowski> bo to bylo top1 w zeszlym tygodniu
<jacekowski> i sie avicii z calkowita nowoscia wbil na 1 miejsce
<gjm> Avicii vs Nicky Romero, proszę, nie.
<jacekowski> ostatni raz to byl 2009 bodajze
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-10
<Marqin> kklimonda: https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/02/msg00376.html xD
<kklimonda> Marqin: no, dobra drama
<mati75> https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/02/msg00338.html
<gjm> #buldópy
<Dreadlish> systemd gunwo
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> ja sie zastanawiam nad przesiadka na gentoo wlasnie z powodu openrc
<mati75> w debian też jest openrc
<jacekowski> ale nie bedzie
<mati75> zainstalować zawsze można
<jacekowski> skrypty openrc i systemd sa niekompatybilne
<jacekowski> wiec to nie bedzie tak latwe
<Dreadlish> who cares about systemd?
<Dreadlish> u mnie działa openrc na debianie.
<mati75> jacekowski: masz rację
<jacekowski> ale jak bedzie systemd standardtem to juz nie bedzie tak latwo
<Dreadlish> zresztą
<Dreadlish> tyle dramy z tym pewnie będzie, że wszystko zostanie przy sysv ;D
<mati75> tylko jedno mnie zastanawia
<mati75> jak oni chcą pół roku przed mrożeniem wszystkie pakiety na systemd przenieść
<kklimonda> normalnie
<mati75> trochę ich jest
<kklimonda> zrobią "brak unitu systemd" bugiem RC
<kklimonda> i będzie można po mrożeniu je zamykać
<kklimonda> ew. przesunie się mrożenie
<kklimonda> nie pierwszy raz kiedy debian zawala terminy ;)
<gjm> Arch szybko się przerzucił na systemd.
<gjm> Problem był tylko z pakietami z AUR.
<mati75> gjm: arch ma mniej pakietów
<Dreadlish> nie liczymy aur jako pakietów
<Dreadlish> bo tam jest szajs
<mati75> kklimonda: 5.11 ma być mrożenie
<Dreadlish> poza tym devele archa != devele debiana
<gjm> Debian ma więcej ludzi od tego.
<mati75> to będą zamykać później RC
<kklimonda> mati75: no to się zrobi z systemd RC
<kklimonda> jeżeli jest chęć, to się da to zrobić
<kklimonda> zobaczymy
<mati75> dobrze, że ja mam tylko jeden pakiet z init
<mati75> do tego jeszcze NMU
<mati75> to ktoś inny to zrobi
<kklimonda> w ogóle najfajniej by było gdyby się dało te wszystkie unity systemd wrzucić do upstreamowych projektów
<kklimonda> na przykład ktoś od nfs nad tym pracuje
<kklimonda> a to dosyć skomplikowany zbiór konfigów/skryptów startowych
<mati75> mati75@ubuntu:~$ sudo service lightdm stop
<mati75> [sudo] password for mati75:
<mati75> stop: Unknown instance:
<Dreadlish> wat
<mati75> upstart...
<mati75> ooo
<gjm> ups tart
<mati75> pakiet ma dodane wsparcie dla systemd w upstream
<mati75> no to problem z głowy
<mati75> mati75@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop * Stopping X display manager lightdm
<mati75> zadziałało
<kklimonda> upstart zgubił lightdma?
<mati75> chyba tak
<BlessJah> liveCD idiot-proof mieszczacy sie na CD?
<bastetmilo> stare Ubuntu?
<jacekowski> knoppix
<TheNumb> BlessJah: systemrescuecd
<TheNumb> BlessJah: coreOS
<TheNumb> BlessJah: i Tiny Core Linux
<TheNumb> W sumie coreos mi się pomyliło z TCL :<
<gjm> zależy jak bardzo idiot-proof :>
<Voldenet> damn small linux
<Voldenet> DSL tylko DSL
<TheNumb> gjm: jak będzie tylko tty to bardzi idiot-proof :D
<TheNumb> *bardzo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to jeszcze żyje?
<okokok> Wilczek: hej
<okokok> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks dobrze rozumiem ze zeby dostac unaffiliated zamiast hostname musze poprosic na #freenode ?
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> ztcp to ja tak robiłem
<gjm> Ale to było dawno.
<okokok> a zeby moc tam - na #freenode - pisac tak zeby inni odczytali to co pisze musze miec jakie uprawneinia szczegolne?
<gjm> Nie.
<okokok> wiec to dziwne
<gjm> A co?
<okokok> bo od 3 dni - o tej h jakos prosze o to :D
<okokok> i nikt nie odpisuje
<gjm> Widocznie masz pecha.
<okokok> :(
 * okokok ma pecha
<gjm> Kiedy pytałeś ostatnio? Takie rzeczy załatwiają ludzie z +v, a widzę że jeden się udziela.
<Wilczek> gjm: Z +v? A nie OPki? Nie pamiętam dokładnie
<Wilczek> okokok: Cześć :)
<okokok> hej
<okokok> gjm: napisalem do pircey
<okokok> kiedys dostalem od neigo warna :)
<okokok> za pewne znaczki na #apple
<gjm> Wilczek: "Staff are voiced"
<okokok> ktore wylogowaly kilka osob
<gjm> Strasznie głupi psikus.
<gjm> Żartuję, też tak robiłem.
<Wilczek> Znaczki, które wylogowały? :>
<okokok> jestescie na #freenode? widac co napisalem bo watpie w to cos :D
<Wilczek> qermit: I co szpanujesz? :P
<okokok> Wilczek: takie macowe :)
<qermit> sprawdzam
<okokok> jak jestes na macu to ci wywala terminal
<gjm> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/ta-znaki-zabijaja-programy-na-mac-os-x-i-iphone/
<Wilczek> Ach, ciekawe :D
<gjm> >ta-znaki
<gjm> Chyba Cię nie lubi.
<marsjaninzmarsa> piękne. :D
<okokok> Staff are voiced; some may also be on /stats p -- feel free to /msg us at any time
<okokok> pospamowac go?
<gjm> Nie.
<okokok> ok :(
<Wilczek> gjm: A jakby tak spróbować to zrobić na Freenode? :P
<marsjaninzmarsa> Wilczek: do it, faggot!
<okokok> Wilczek: pewnie podobny efekt jak na #apple
<okokok> bo na #apple wiekszosc wywalalo
<gjm> Wilczek: Stare.
<okokok> i podobnie by sie wkurzali
<okokok> brawo :)
<Wilczek> [23:59] == You are banned from this server- Please do not harass users on freenode. If in error, please contact kline@freenode.net. Thanks (2014/2/10 16.59)
<Wilczek> [23:59] == ERROR: Closing Link: gateway/web/freenode/ip.213.195.174.86 (K-Lined)
<Wilczek> [23:59] == Disconnected from server: Connection to IRC server lost.
<okokok> Wilczek: ja po prostu musialem przeprosci :D
<okokok> ic*
<Wilczek> Przeprosić? :D
<okokok> ano
<okokok> napisal ten koles na pm
<okokok> i zapytal co to mialo byc
<okokok> a ja ze to takie fajne znaczki do wywalania mac userow
<okokok> a on no i?
<okokok> to przeprosilem
<Wilczek> Dlaczego akurat Ciebie? :D
<okokok> tak jak w przedszkolu
<okokok> nie teraz
<okokok> kiedsy
<okokok> jak to na #apple zrobilem
<okokok> to sie ten ze stafu odezwal
<okokok> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31/1547923_10152252074811079_844213268_o.jpg
<okokok> 23:09 < nenex> and Pricey, suck my dick faggot.
<okokok> tez go olewal :D
<qermit> ech, a ja się zmagam z GPT+BIOS+Windows+ZFS
<okokok> gpt razem z mbr?
<okokok> czy na pc tez da sie startowac bez tego?
<qermit> da się
<okokok> i masz tak jak na macu liste sys przygotwana przez bios/efi a nie gruba?
<qermit> okokok: no ale tam masz efi (nie masz biosa)
<okokok> a majac efi w pc?
<qermit> no to wtedy też nie ma problemu
<okokok> bo widzialem ze efi w pc to w zasadzie klikalny bios
<okokok> a dalej mbr startuje
<okokok> normalnie
<qermit> nie, efi to nie bios
<qermit> ale może mieć wartwę kompatyblilności wstecznej
<okokok> a da sie na plycie z efi zrobic partycje tylko gpt i zrobic ich klika a pozniej startowac z jakims ekranem wybory z efi?
<qermit> okokok: problemem jest jak masz tylko BIOS i chcesz mieć GPT oraw Windowsa
<okokok> bo wymyslasz :P
<qermit> okokok: da się
<okokok> to fajan informacja :)
<qermit> okokok: bo może kiedyś będę zmieniał płytę na efi
<okokok> wiec to windows robil syf i wstawial mbr a efi dlatego startowalo pozniej z tego mbr?
<qermit> okokok: efibootmgr można do tego używać
<okokok> This is efibootmgr, a Linux user-space application to modify the Intel
<okokok> Extensible Firmware Interface (EFI) Boot Manager.
<okokok> wiec to mozna jeszsze ustawiac!? swietne :)
<qermit> okokok: przeważnie firmware płyty głównej jest tak napisany, że jeżeli nie znajdzie partycji efi, to próbuje odpalić tryb Legacy BIOS
<okokok> dlaczego ja nie wzialem plyty z efi!?
<qermit> okokok: płyty z efi maja inne problem
<qermit> u
<qermit> np żonka ma problem z podłączeniem androida przez USB
<okokok> w lapkach z efi tez mozna dodac jakis system? mam namysli te z win 8
<okokok> efi posredniczy?
<okokok> bardziej niz bios
<qermit> albo kolega nażeka na słabe pci-express
<qermit> okokok: redhat chyba daje bootloader podpisany i jest też jakiś w ubuntu, więc nie powinno być problemów
<okokok> redhat -> rhel tylko?
<qermit> nie wiem
<qermit> nie znam się
<qermit> nie orientuję się
<okokok> za duo pytan?
<qermit> zarobiony jestem
<okokok> ok
<qermit> okokok: dużo możesz w necie znaleźć
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-11
<okokok> 00:28 < Crat0s> how does one get a vhost on freenode?
<okokok> 00:29 -!- Crat0s [SneakyBush@S01060022b0b92369.cg.shawcable.net] has quit [Changing host]
<okokok> 00:29 -!- Crat0s [SneakyBush@unaffiliated/crat0s] has joined #freenode
<okokok> 00:29 <+Corey> Chiyo: There you go.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: maili nie bedzie dzisiaj przez jakis czas
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo w zimbrze jest bug pozwalajacy na zdalna eskalacje uprawnien
<BlessJah> jacekowski: spoko
<Wilczek> okokok: Podałeś nam swoje imię i nazwisko :D
<gjm> O NIE
<Wilczek> gjm: Co się dzieje, ktoś Ci na serwer się włamuje? :P
<gjm> A mam jakiś?
<Wilczek> Nie wiem, może jakiś masz :>
<okokok> Wilczek: ano aleksander kurczyk jestem :-) unaffiliated tak o nie ukrywam sie a zawsze nick mialem akurczyk i tak
<Wilczek> Chyba niewyspany jesteś, bo tak jakoś niewyraźnie piszesz :D
<TheNumb> okokok: kłamiesz z tym nickiem <:
<Voldenet> To zabawne, mamy podobne imiona
<Voldenet> Jan Kulczyk z tej strony
<TheNumb> Voldenet: Kulczyk Holding?
<TheNumb> <:
<Voldenet> Taka tam moja mała firma
<Voldenet> szału nie ma, możemy osiągnąć więcej
<Voldenet> Możesz mi zaufać, jestem nieznajomym z internetu
<Voldenet> :-)
<TheNumb> : D
<Wilczek> Voldenet: Kulczyk Holding... skądś kojarzę tą nazwę
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-12
<zasek> heja
<zasek> udostepniał ktos dysk w sieci tak zebybylo mozna na niego wejsc z win 7?
<zasek> ubuntu 13.10
<zasek> zanicholere nie moge sobie poradzic
<marsjaninzmarsa> zasek: PPM -> Udostępnij i wybranie Samby nie działa?
<marsjaninzmarsa> (nie pamiętam jak się to robiło w Ubuntu, ale chyba tak)
<zasek> nie działa
<zasek> nawet edytowałem plik smb.conf
<zasek> i wpisałem jak w necie piszą i nic
<zasek> pozniej restart samby i ni ciula
<marsjaninzmarsa> zasek: hmm, a może wina leży po stronie Windowsa? Masz ustawioną lokalizację sieci jako "dom" lub "praca"? inaczej on chyba nie wyświetli zasobów Samby.
<marsjaninzmarsa> idę coś zjeść, jak coś to nie uciekaj, wrócę.
<marsjaninzmarsa> back
<zasek> mam ustawione
<zasek> ale i tak nic teraz nie zrobie bo w pracy jestem
<Login2> Witam
<TheNumb> To gospodarz wida a nie gość.
<Login2> Dlatego Ty nie witasz.
<TheNumb> Bo nie jestem gospodarzem.
<Login2> To wiem, ale moglbys mi odpowiedziec
<TheNumb> Login2: cześć.
<Login2> zna ktos sie na sieciach? jak polaczyc dwie sieci? chce miec routing do dwoch ip.
<Login2> TheNumb, miło mi ;-)
<Login2> moze jest jakis kanal z administratorami?
<marsjaninzmarsa> Login2: tu są admini, ale się tym nie chwalą
<Login2> marsjaninzmarsa, myslisz, ze chcieli by pomoc?
<Login2> pewnie trzeba by to w ip ustawic lub w route
<marsjaninzmarsa> Login2: jak wytłumaczysz, o co chodzi, to może.
<Login2> mam 2 aero i chce miec jeden internet
<Login2> proste
<kklimonda> not really
 * Login2 do wytlumaczenia ;-)
<Login2> chodzi o ustawienia w komendzi ip (ine ipconfig)
<kklimonda> inną rzeczą jest "połączyć dwie sieci", a inną zrobienie użytku z dwóch łącz
<kklimonda> więc albo źle opisałeś problem na początku, albo źle opisałeś go później
<Login2> później jest lepiej bo krocej
<kklimonda> nie, bo to sugeruje, że chcesz użyć dwóch łącz aero dla jednego kompa/sieci
<kklimonda> a to nie jest kwestia ustawienia routingu
<Login2> tak właśnie jest, chce miec np. squida uzywajacego dwóch odrebnych łącz aero2.
<Login2> chce miec routing z dwoma bramami, defult
<Login2> lub jak napisalem wczesniej do dwoch ip.
<kklimonda> musisz zrobić load balancing
<kklimonda> nie możesz za bardzo mieć dwóch bram domyślnych
<Login2> to co proponujesz i jak.
<kklimonda> http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html możesz spróbować coś takiego
<suore> Siemka, dziubaski mam pytanko :>
<suore> Zaszyfrowałem sobie /home... alee....... nie wziołem pod uwagę, że to zwiekszy ramożerność :>. Jak odszyforwać go? by już nie był szyfrowany, i nie musił odszyforwywać go w tle po pliki
<suore> ?
<ftpd> "wziołem"?
<ftpd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107410/can-you-unencrypt-remove-encryption-from-a-user-home-folder
<ftpd> Nie dość, że nie umiesz pisać, to jeszcze masz chyba bana na googlach.
<suore> to pomoc języka polskiego, czy ubuntu? -.- . Nie wpadłem na pomysł żeby to pisać po angielsku, ciekawą pomoc znalazłem, dzięki :P
<suore> Chyba się udało :>
<jacekowski> jak szyfrowanie /home zwieksza zuzycie pamieci?
<jacekowski> jedyne co mi sie widzi to podwojne cachowanie urzadzen blokowych, raz zaszyfrowanego raz odszyfrowanej wersji
<jacekowski> ale srednio mi sie to widzi
<suore> jacekowski, chodzi o to że j ak masz zaszyfrowany katalog domowy
<suore> jacekowski, chodzi o to że jak masz zaszyfrowany katalog domowy, to jak robisz operacje na plikach, to zużywa wiecej pamięci, bo m locie musze odszyforwywać :>
<suore> Tzn, gdzieś czytałem w jakiś linuix poradach czy cuś.
<suore> od początku mam zaszyfrowany, więc stwierdziłem że sprawdzę to i odszyfrowałem home :>
<jacekowski> kto ci to powiedzial?
<jacekowski> tzn. jeden rozmiar bloku
<jacekowski> tyle wiecej zuzyje
<suore> Porobię parę testów, jak  będzie to samo, to go szyfruje znów :evil:
<jacekowski> a blok bedzie w okolicach 4kB
<suore> pamięci w sensie RAMu :>
<jacekowski> no
<suore> a ja za dużo ramu nie mam :D
<jacekowski> szyfrowanie nie ma prawa zuzywac wiecej pamieci niz jakies tam kilka struktur kernela z zmiennymi i kluczami i bajerami (pojedyncze kilobajty) i jeden rozmiar bloku
<jacekowski> lacznie ~10kB gora
<suore> Czyli informacje dot. zwiększonej zuzywalności zasobów  była fałszywa ?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> procesor bardziej zuzywa
<jacekowski> ale pamieci nie
<suore> ps. http://i.imgur.com/qgLh1fT.jpg  fajny obrazek znalazłem :P
<Dreadlish> >backtrack
<Dreadlish> śmiechłem
<suore> Dreadlish, dlaczego śmiejesz się z bt?
<Dreadlish> suore: a z czego mam sie śmiać?
<suore> Dreadlish, jesteś żydem?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> żydy mnie już przestały śmieszyć
<suore> Dreadlish, to po siusiak odpowiadasz pytaniem na pytanie jak żyd? :P
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> zresztą
<Dreadlish> to samo zrobiłeś
<Dreadlish> i zadajesz zbyt dużo pytań
<Dreadlish> (mosad?)
<suore> x)
<suore> Chodzi mi o to, co Cię rozśmieszyło przy bt
<Dreadlish> źle mi sie kojarzy
<Dreadlish> z takimi gimbusami typu "oneoneoneoneoneon e jeste hakiere"
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-13
<Syri> Witam
<jacekn_> hej
<mrlukasz> witam
<mrlukasz> moze ktos mi pomoze. potrzbuje napisac skrypt w linuxie który by pingował strony www przez zerwery proxy
<ftpd> Taki pomysł na DDoS pingiem? :P
<mrlukasz> na podbijanie stron :)
<jacekn> mrlukasz: ale w czym dokladnie problem?
<mrlukasz> ze nieiwem jak to zrobic
<ftpd> W tym, że on nie wie, jak się do tego zabrać i potrzebuje kogoś, kto zrobi to za niego.
<ftpd> jacekn, Co Ty, od dziś tu siedzisz? ;-)
<ftpd> mrlukasz, http://bash.0x1fff.com/podstawy
<ftpd> Proszę. Naucz się.
<mrlukasz> tak tylko jak mam do tego wykorzystac serwery proxy
<gjm> podijać pingiem?
<ftpd> Ja nie wiem, co to jest podbijanie stron.
<gjm> podbijać*
<ftpd> Kojarzy mi się z jakimiś sprawami od SEO, ale gdzie tu miejsce na ping...
<mrlukasz> zwiększa to indeksacje stron
<gjm> pingiem?
<jacekn> ftpd: wiem o co chodzilo, chcialem zeby sie sam zorientowal ;)
<ciastek> mrlukasz: poczytaj o pisaniu skryptów jak ftpd sugeruje i zapoznaj się z narzędziem curl, który potrafi łączyć się przez proxy
<jacekowski> albo wget
<jacekowski> ale to gowno prawda ze takie cos poprawia pagerank
<ftpd> Nie zabijajcie marzeń.
<Marqin> moze gosc chce sobie zrobic bota do nabijanaia klikniec w reklamy
<Marqin> zdziwi sie jak go zbanuja i nic nie dostanie
<gjm> dostanie
<gjm> bana
<gjm> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<Marqin> gjm: no google banuje konta jak ktos klika
<Marqin> czemu ten pixel jest niebieski caly czas
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-14
<Princenetw> Hi I am fish
<Princenetw> Idziemy na ryby?
<marsjaninzmarsa> to powyżej to chyba bot.
<marsjaninzmarsa> na sąsiednim kanale regularnie bywał taki, który wchodził, pisał "hi i am metin"
<marsjaninzmarsa> i się rozłączał
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale klasa IP się nie zgadza. :P
<gjm> Nie no, kurwa, znowu ten debil…
<Dreadlish> kto
<Dreadlish> ryba?
<gjm> No.
<Dreadlish> omg
<marsjaninzmarsa> gjm: mówię, jak dla mnie to to bot. ban na klasę i po sprawie. :P
<gjm> To nie bot. To idiota.
<jacekowski> czyli nie idziemy na ryby?
<Ashiren> macie na rozluznienie nerwow :3 http://i.imgur.com/3fJRp52.jpg
<gjm> Kot też mnie dziś wkurzył.
<Ashiren> jak to!?
<gjm> Całą kuchnię mi usyfił.
<grek> czesc nie moige zaktulizowac czasu
<grek> sudo ntpdate  ntp.ubuntu.com
<grek>  1 Jan 00:40:33 ntpdate[3215]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<grek> bareria mi siadla i po restarcie mam 2008
<grek> nie chec sie sam zaktualizoawac mowi ze nei mozna polaczyc znalazlem z terminala tez nie moze
<kklimonda> odpal z debugiem
<kklimonda> ntpdate -d
<grek> http://wklej.to/PbnxG
<kklimonda> ntpdate -b [serwer] zobacz
<grek> sudo ntpdate -b ntp.ubuntu.com
<grek>  1 Jan 00:50:57 ntpdate[3334]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<kklimonda> też z -d odpalaj
<kklimonda> ew. inny serwer spróbuj
<grek> http://wklej.to/rpgta
<kklimonda> ale z -d
<kklimonda> bo z -d widać, że ci się łączy do serwera
<kklimonda> ale bez -b będzie ci przestawiał czas powolutku
<grek> nie przestawia ani troche :)
<kklimonda> no to może nawet, ntp ogólnie nie lubi jak różnica w czasie jest za duża
<grek> http://wklej.to/rJD4u
<kklimonda> bo przestawienie czasu o 7 lat w przód to trochę brutalna operacja ;)
<kklimonda> ntpdate -d -b
<kklimonda> oba ci są potrzebne
<grek> nie wiem czy brutalna - ale nie dziala
<grek> to nie nadzwyczajny blad -= baterie czasem przestaja dzialac teraz z taka data google nawet nie dziala
<kklimonda> prawdę mówiąc nigdy mi się nie zdarzyło
<kklimonda> -d pokazuje, że łączy się do serwera
<kklimonda> i wyciąga z niego czas
<grek> no dziwne
<grek> ale widzisz nadal date daje 2008 rok
<kklimonda> 193239206 sekund to własnie te ~6 lat
<grek> nei wiem o co idzie
<grek> w systemie tez nie idzie przestawic
<kklimonda> możesz ręcznie zmienić w systemie
<grek> ok zmienilem ale dziwne
<grek> serwery znajduje ale nie przestawia
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> grek: sudo ntpdate ntp.task.gda.pl jakby co date aktualizuje...
<grek> ok teraz juz dziala
<drathir> jakby Ci wyrzucilo blad, ze dziala, to najpierw deamona ntp zatrzymaj potem jeszcze raz komende...
<grek> acah
<grek> ok
<drathir> ok to fajnie a i zrob 2 razy
<drathir> za drugim razem fajna regulka sie pokaze i haslo admina trzeba...
<grek> ok dziek
<drathir> np...
<drathir> no i dobrze baterie byloby wymienic, bo na dluzsza mete moze to irytowac... Swoja droga win tez zawsze godzine zmienia hrhr...
<drathir> sudo hwclock -w #jak dobrze pamietam jak czas zaktualizuje juz...
<Marqin> o
<Marqin> systemd w ubuntu :D
<Marqin> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<kklimonda> jeszcze tylko mir, i wyjdziemy na prostą
<jacekowski> o kurwa
<TheNumb> Wcale się nie zdziwiłem z tym systemd.
<xaxes`> czyżby ktoś leczył cannonical z NIH?
<TheNumb> xaxes`: Na razie z tego NIH jest tylko Mir.
<TheNumb> ];
<TheNumb> Marek jest pragmatycznym człowiekiem
<kklimonda> upstart nigdy nie był nih
<kklimonda> jak upstarta pisali, to nie było jeszcze systemd
<xaxes`> a upstart nie?
<xaxes`> ah
<TheNumb> xaxes`: upstart to odpowiedź na zepsuty systemv ;-)
<TheNumb> No i ma trochę dłuższą historię niż systemd.
<kklimonda> no, ze 4 lata
<TheNumb> Ale swoją drogą, podejrzewam, że lennart by nie zaczął pisać systemd gdyby nie CLA w upstart ;-)
<kklimonda> całkiem możliwe
<jacekowski> ale po co to
<jacekowski> openrc bylo
<jacekowski> i dzialalo
<jacekowski> i mialo wszystko co trzeba bylo
<jacekowski> a teraz masz wielkie gowno ktore chodzi jako root
<TheNumb> nie
<jacekowski> mamy powtorke z xorga teraz
<jacekowski> wielki program ktory musi chodzic jako root bo inaczej nic nie zrobi, ale w zasadzie gdyby byl zaprojektowany dobrze od poczatku to 99% kodu mogloby chodzic jako normalny user
<kklimonda> sysvinit też działało
<jacekowski> sysvinit nie mialo wielu ficzerow ktore openrc ma, a jednoczesnie jest kompatybilne
<kklimonda> systemd i upstart są kompatybilne z sysvinit
<kklimonda> tzn. potrafią startować skrypty z sysv
<jacekowski> uzywales systemd z skryptami sysv?
<kklimonda> tak
<TheNumb> kklimonda: yyyy... w gentoo systemd jest wykastrowane z obsługi skryptów sysv.
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> W razie czego
<TheNumb> :P
<jacekowski> no to wiesz jak to dziala
<jacekowski> w openrc dziala to 100x lepiej
<kklimonda> nie miałem problemów na debianie
<kklimonda> TheNumb: welp, gentoo
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie, widocznie skrypty openrc są średnio kompatybilne
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> Czekam na flejm war : D
<Tracerneo> Można się ośmielić na stwierdzenie, że Gentoo to jedyne liczące się distro, które zostało niezależne?
<TheNumb> Tracerneo: nie
<kklimonda> podejrzewam, że też przejdą na systemd
<TheNumb> W debianie nikt nie zmusza do używania systemd.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nigdy.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie widziałeś gudev? :D
<Tracerneo> Jeszcze z debianem chyba sprawa jest niepewna.
<TheNumb> Nie, nie gudev
<TheNumb> Jakoś inaczej
<Tracerneo> evdev
<TheNumb> eudev
<TheNumb> <:
<Tracerneo> O, chyba tak. :D
<TheNumb> https://github.com/gentoo/eudev
<kklimonda> TheNumb: w pewnym momencie zabraknie im rączek do pisania wydmuszek dla tego wszystkiego co dostarcza systemd & co ;)
<TheNumb> This git repo is a fork of git://anongit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd
<TheNumb> with the aim of isolating udev from any particular flavor of system
<TheNumb> initialization.  In this case, the isolation is from systemd.
<kklimonda> tzn. na pewno będą mieli kilka systemów init
<TheNumb> kklimonda: systemd jest w repo i działa bardzo dobrze.
<kklimonda> jak debian
<TheNumb> Wiem bo system mi na tym chodzi (:
<kklimonda> po prostu podejrzewam, że ostatecznie domyślnie będzie systemd
<Tracerneo> Ale domyślnie jest openrc.
<Tracerneo> W debianie nie wiadomo co będzie.
<TheNumb> W sabayonie systemd jest domyślnie.
<TheNumb> Tracerneo: jak nie wiadomo?
<kklimonda> w debianie wiadomo
<TheNumb> Tracerneo: już zadecydowali, że systemd.
<Tracerneo> Już?
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> Wczoraj jakoś
<TheNumb> :P
<Tracerneo> Damn, ominął mnie ten news. :D
<Tracerneo> Albo jakoś do wiadomości go nie chciałem przyjąć. ;D
<Tracerneo> Wychodzi na to, że sobie odpuszczę wiedzę na temat Debiana i pozostanę only-gentoo.
<Tracerneo> Bo ja dziękuję co tam się wyprawia z tą "integracją" wszystkiego.
<TheNumb> Tracerneo: ja nie mam nic przeciwko systemd.
<Tracerneo> Ja też nie.
<Tracerneo> Init jak init.
<TheNumb> Tym bardziej, że działa bardzo dobrze.
<Tracerneo> Ale nie mam ochoty się pchać w te zależności.
<kklimonda> czemu?
<TheNumb> Tracerneo: jakie zależności
<Tracerneo> Jakoś tak, lubię mieć wszystko dopasowane pod siebie.
<Tracerneo> TheNumb: integracja z udev?
<Tracerneo> Niedługo jeszcze pewnie ze środowiskami graficznymi.
<TheNumb> Tracerneo: gnome wymaga systemd ;p
<Tracerneo> No właśnie, o tym mówię. ;)
<kklimonda> udev to zależność, której nie chcesz?
<TheNumb> Inaczej nie działa zarządzanie bakteriami i takie tam.
<Tracerneo> kklimonda: raczej integracja z nim.
<kklimonda> ok, ni w ząb nie rozumiem
<Tracerneo> To raczej efekt psychologiczny niż praktyczny.
<kklimonda> ale twój wybór
<Tracerneo> Chodzi głównie o to, że jak wybiorę udev, to automatycznie wybieram systemd. I odwrotnie. Jakoś bardziej do mnie przemawia openrc i eudev.
<Stirlitz> Przepraszam za głupkowate pytanie, ale jak zyć bez udeva?
<Tracerneo> Z eudevem.
<Stirlitz> uhm, eudev is a fork of system-udev
<kklimonda> ta
<Stirlitz> ważne żeby było inaczej
<mati75> hal zawsze można
<Stirlitz> hehe
<Stirlitz> jasne
<TheNumb> Tracerneo: w gentoo masz też "samego" udeva, bez systemd i eudeva.
<Tracerneo> Whatever.
<Syri> Czy irc w polsce jeszcze żyje?
<mati75> nie
<Syri> To lipa
<Dreadlish> no jak ma żyć
<Dreadlish> jak żyć?!
<Syri> Wina Tuska
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-15
<jacekowski> ja rzyc sie pisze
<jacekowski> bo to nie zycie
<sysek> :)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/1606871_10152204978857229_680518610_n.jpg
<Ashiren> aww http://i.imgur.com/pf8R0I3.png
<Matriks404> :3
<sysek> SŁODZIASZNIE
<Voldenet> heterochromia zawsze na propsie
<ftpd> Koty sroty.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: co uciekłaś z #nienatemat?
<ftpd> A tam się coś dzieje, cokolwiek?
<Diabla_plomba> siemka
<Matriks404> hej Diabla_plomba
<Diabla_plomba> Matriks404: witaj XD
<Diabla_plomba> wiesz może jak zwiększyć ilość zapamiętywanych pozycji otwartych dokumentów?
<Diabla_plomba> ^^
<Matriks404> nie mam pojęcia
<sysek> jakby tutaj sie coś działo
<sysek> XDD
<mati75> Diabla_plomba: wyjdź
<TheNumb> Diabla_plomba: sprawdź w opcjach libreoffice.
<Diabla_plomba> lol to się ustawia ogólnie do całego systemu chyba
<TheNumb> lol no chyba nie
<TheNumb> Zależy czym otwierasz te dokumenty.
<sysek> lol
<Diabla_plomba> lol chyba tak bo jest w meni jakiegoś tam programu video jest w aplecie miejsca i jest w np openoffisie otwórz i wybór "ostatnio otwarte"
<Diabla_plomba> i to ma ilość pozycji
<Diabla_plomba> hmm
<Matriks404> nie ma w preferencjach programu?
<Diabla_plomba> Matriks404: nie wiem czy jest ale kiedyś to zmieniałem i zapomniałem XD
<Diabla_plomba> coś w systemie się zmieniało i wyświetlało podaną ilość pozycji np 10 albo jaką tam chcesz tzn ilość ostatnio otwartych programów/dokumentów etc
<sysek> XD
<sysek> ile Ty masz lat?
<TheNumb> iksde
<TheNumb> sysek: najwyżej 14
<Matriks404> Diabla_plomba, poczekaj chwilke
<Matriks404> Diabla_plomba, jeżeli chcesz to w LibreOffice, to do tego jest wtyczka: http://extensions.openoffice.org/en/download/4963
<lubotu3> OpenOffice.org bug 4963 in _openoffice.org administrative interface (obsolete) "Need a "casual end user" issue reporting experience." [Trivial,Resolved: not_an_issue]
<Diabla_plomba> Matriks404: nie właśnie chodzi mi o zmianę ogólną dla systemu
<Diabla_plomba> Matriks404: dzięki. Niestety muszę to sobie przypomnieć jak to robiłem ... :/
<Matriks404> Diabla_plomba, poczekaj
<Matriks404> Diabla_plomba, znalazłem rozwiązanie, ale wiąże się ono z edycją pliku .gtkrc-2.0
<Diabla_plomba> aha
<Matriks404> wpisz w terminalu "gedit ~/.gtkrc-2.0" a potem dopisz linię "gtk-recent-files-limit=30" zamiast 30 wpisujesz ile chcesz elementów, nie jest pewny czy to działa bo znalazłem to na zagranicznym forum
<Diabla_plomba> :D
<Diabla_plomba> dzięki zaraz sprawdzam ale to chyba jest to!
<Matriks404> o, nawet nie podzielił/ła się z nami czy działa :(
<jacekn> ktos instalowal Trusty z daily CD?
<kklimonda> ja ~miesiąc temu
<TheNumb> jacekn: ja.
<jacekn> i jak sie sprawuje?
<kklimonda> działa ok, ale unity naprawdę potrzebuje wersji bez compiza
<kklimonda> właściwie wszystkie moje problemy z 14.04 sprowadzają się do compiza
 * TheNumb nie miał większych problemów z unity.
<kklimonda> no ja mam sporo
<kklimonda> compiz przechwytuje klawisz super zawsze, nawet kiedy inna aplikacja ma ustawione przechwytywanie wszystkich klawiszy
<kklimonda> wywołanie huda podnosi cały desktop ponad aplikacje full screen
<jacekn> na szczescie powinno wszystko byc lepiej w unity8
<kklimonda> do tego gryzie się coś między compizem, nvidią i dwoma ekranami
<kklimonda> unity8 będzie za rok
<kklimonda> może
<jacekn> mysle ze jako opcja to wczesniej
<kklimonda> zobaczymy, idzie im to jak po grudzie
<kklimonda> teoretycznie już w 14.04 miał być preview wersji desktopowej
<kklimonda> ale jakoś nic nie widzę
<jacekn> no pewnie sie skupili na mobile najpierw bo w LTS nie chcieli kombinowac
<kklimonda> ech, i wszystko się rozbija o mobile
<kklimonda> włożyli tyle pracy nad mobile
<kklimonda> i desktop stoi w miejscu
<kklimonda> bug z klawiszem super zgłaszaliśmy 3 lata temu
<kklimonda> i wtedy już stwierdzono, że nic się nie da z tym zrobić w compizie
<kklimonda> a raczej, że przed lts (12.04) nie mogą ruszać
<kklimonda> a potem stwierdzili, że przepiszą
<jacekn> no i nie zdazyli
<kklimonda> bo się zajęli mobile
<kklimonda> unity 4 lata po wyjściu dalej ma strasznie irytujące babole
<kklimonda> bo canonical przepisał je już ze 3 razy
<kklimonda> ale desktop ciągle działa na tym samym, oryginalnym..
<jacekn> ale kiedys skoncza unity 8...
<jacekn> mysle ze po LST dostanie troche kopa development unity
<jacekn> musi w koncu...
<TheNumb> Po LTS zabiorą się za implementowanie systemd <:
<kklimonda> no to też
<kklimonda> ale to inni ludzie
<CookieM> myślę, że jak microsoftowi zagrozi linux (a raczej jego akcjonariuszom), to wykupi linuxa, canonical i innych i pożre z kopytami
<kklimonda> canonical nie jest firmą publiczną, nie da się go po prostu kupić
<kklimonda> zresztą nijak nie zagrożą microsoftowi
<kklimonda> nie ta liga
<TheNumb> Marek jest zbyt ambitny żeby dać się wykupić microsoftowi ;-)
<jacekn> kklimonda: nabijasz sie czy co? Przeciez M$ zaczyna przegrywac na kazdym froncie oprocz desktopa. Na desktopie jakos sie trzymaja ale moze nie za dlugo to potrwa
<kklimonda> jacekn: ale nie przegrywa z canonicalem, jollą ani z mozillą
<kklimonda> jacekn: a google i apple nie wykupią
<jacekn> no ale ogolnie z "linuxem" przegrywa, zobacz co sie dzieje na serwerach czy w chmurze
<jacekowski> jacekn: buehehehehehe
<kklimonda> ms zarabiać zaczyna sporą kasę na chmurze
<jacekowski> jacekn: jak zaczyna przegrywac
<kklimonda> i na linuksie
<kklimonda> (azure)
<jacekowski> jacekn: windows nawet na serwerach sie zaczyna coraz bardziej pojawiac
<jacekn> jacekowski: no zle sie wyrazilem, nigdy nie wygrywal w chmurze M$
<jacekowski> rackspace sie przenioslo niedawno z XEN na hyper-v
<CookieM> marek sam powoli zaczyna zachowywać się jak ms: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Explains-Why-Linux-Mint-and-All-Other-Distros-Must-Sign-a-License-Agreement-426770.shtml
<jacekowski> WIELKA serwerownia
<TheNumb> CookieM: pierdzielisz.
<TheNumb> CookieM: tak samo to wygląda w RHELu.
<TheNumb> Z tego powodu centos przebudowuje paczki.
<jacekowski> jacekn: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Servers
<TheNumb> A valve żeby nie obciążać repozytoriów debiana sami budują pakiety ;]
<CookieM> może to tylko FUD, opłacany przez ms softpedii
<Belzebub_> w *.gov.pl przechodzą z M$ server na pingwiny
<kklimonda> bo w .gov.pl w ogóle szukają szybkich oszczędności, takich co można pokazać już teraz
<jacekowski> jacekn: niestety prawda jest taka ze windows nadrobil bardzo duzo do linuxa na serwerach, a linux zostal tam gdzie byl 10 lat temu (a nawet sie cofnal przez to cale parcie na desktop z ktorego nic nie wychodzi)
<jacekn> jacekowski: nie wiem jak wiarygodne zrodla ale zobacz ze na serwerze M$ ma 30%, wedlug netrafta jest to ok 20%
<jacekowski> jacekn: ta, tylko ze 10 lat temu to 20% nawet nie bylo 1%
<kklimonda> jacekn: 30% to bardzo dużo, kiedyś mieli nic
<jacekn> jacekowski: a w mobile nie maja zadnych szans
<kklimonda> we'll see
<kklimonda> mają ciągle dość kasy, że mogą walczyć
<jacekowski> poza tym, w mobile nie ma az takich pieniedzy jak w serwerach i desktopach
<jacekn> jacekowski: bzdura, netraft mi mowi ze M$ mial ok 28% 10lat temu
<jacekowski> 10 lat temu microsoft nie mial serwerowego OS
<CookieM> wcześniej była inna "aferka" z canonical w tle, jakiś gostek założył stronkę "fixubuntu" na której wkleił logo ubuntu i gorzko krytykował system. dostał pismo od canonical, w którym zagrozili, że albo usunie logo ze strony albo podejmą kroki prawne, sprawę załagodził podobno sam marek
<jacekowski> no, 11
<jacekn> jacekowski: kasy nie ma ale jak bedziesz mial 90% ludzi na androidzie, iOS i linuxach to nikt nie bedzie placil za Windowsa
<jacekowski> ale ludzie siedza na windowsie
<jacekowski> a linux traci
<Belzebub_> tia, Kowalsky musi kojarzyć windows na stacjonarce, smartfonie i serwerze OR macbook & iPhone
<jacekn> jacekowski: desktop siedzi, ile startupow zaczyna on Windowsa?
<kklimonda> jacekn: ale firmy dalej będą płacić, a to firmy dają MS większość ich przychodów
<jacekowski> wiekszosc uzytkownikow androida nie ma pojecia ze to na linuxie bazuje
<jacekn> kklimonda: wiele tak ale ja juz bylem w 2 copo gdzie byl Mac dostepny i nawet linux
<jacekowski> ale i tak wiekszosc uzywala windowsa
<jacekn> zmienia sie to, wiecej chmur i BYOD i microsoft traci rynek powoli
<jacekn> uzywala bo dopiero wprowadzali, z nowych ludzi prawie nikt nie bral windowsa jak mial wybor
<kklimonda> MS świetnie sobie radzi w chmurze tbh
<kklimonda> walczyć powoli zaczynają z amazonem swoim azure
<jacekn> no tak bing dominuje hehehe. "wybinguj mi to"
<jacekowski> jacekn: watpie
<kklimonda> kiedy zaczynali, to nikt w ogóle nie dawał im żadnej szansy
<jacekowski> malo kto wie co to linux
<Dreadlish> hai
<kklimonda> hej
<Dreadlish> co tam
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: trollada
<jacekn> oprocz np. takich Chin czy Indii gdzie msz go wszedzie. W polsce, czy ogolniej europie i USA faktycznie jest malo popularny
<jacekowski> jacekn: co ty pier*****
<jacekowski> jacekn: linux w chinach?
<Dreadlish> dolisz
<jacekowski> jacekn: bylem tam, linuxa nie widzialem
<Dreadlish> och, widziałeś całe chiny wzdłuż i wszerz przecież
<jacekowski> co do indii sie nie wypowiem
<jacekn> jacekowski: ja bylem w UK i linuxa widzialem. Takie argumenty malo wiarygodne sa chyba?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ale skoro linux wszedzie to musialbym go gdzies zobaczyc
<Dreadlish> och ;_;
<Belzebub_> w MZA linuxy codziennie się wysypują ;d
<jacekn> jacekowski: no dobrze "wszedzie" to przesada troche ale sprzedaja tego mase przeciez. Na pewno czesc ma potem pirackiego windowsa niestety
<kklimonda> nie na część, na 99.9%
<Diabla_plomba> stety XD
<jacekn> kklimonda: no moze, nie wiem. Wiekszosc statystyk mowi ze ok 1% desktopow to jest linux, moze w indiach maja mniej
<jacekn> kklimonda: a moze to nie jest 99.9%
<kklimonda> jacekn: 1% desktopów jest od kiedy pamiętam
<jacekowski> 1% to prawie ze blad statystyczny
<kklimonda> więc to już raczej błąd statystyczny
<kklimonda> i po prostu nikt nie jest w stanie stwierdzić ile ich jest ;)
<jacekowski> zaraz zrobie cos brzydkiego
<jacekowski> kklimonda: mozesz na moment zdjac -C
<jacekn> czas pokaze co sie stanie tak naprawde. Ja osobiscie nie wierze zeby M$ byl nietykalny
<kklimonda> nie jest nietykalny, po prostu tyka go apple i google :)
<kklimonda> apple nie korzysta z linuksa, a google się do tego nie przyznaje
<jacekowski> 15:30 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from StackProphet: mIRC v7.32 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<jacekn> na serwerach Linux tez
<TheNumb> apple korzysta z linuksa.
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> na serwerach mają.
<jacekowski> 15:30 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from Stirlitz: mIRC 5.91 (16 bit) for Microsoft © Windows For WorkGroups 3.11®
<kklimonda> no ok, nie korzysta z linuksa dla konsumerów
<kklimonda> konsumentów*
<kklimonda> derp
<Diabla_plomba> tizen wszystko rozper.... i zemści się na m$ :D
<jacekowski> TheNumb: jestes pewien?
<jacekowski> TheNumb: bo apple ma wlasna serwerowa wersje osxa
<TheNumb> jacekowski: wiem, że mają.
<Belzebub_> Diabla_plomba: ../../../
<TheNumb> jacekowski: jakiś czas temu szukali specjalistów od linuksa ;-)
<TheNumb> Od kiedy uśmiercili Xserve nie mają za bardzo innego wyjścia.
<Diabla_plomba> Linuksowi trochę pomaga snowden : >
<kklimonda> czy ja wiem
<Dreadlish> snowden srowden
<Dreadlish> smoleńsk ...!
<Belzebub_> TheNumb: ogólnie w OSX jest trochę pojebanie poportowane appsy
<kklimonda> ciężko jeszcze ocenić, za parę lat będzie można powiedzieć jaki miał wpływ snowden na trendy w IT
<CookieM> jak to powiedział jobs o gatesie: ten człowiek niczego nie wymyślił, wszystkie pomysły ukradł od innych, potem bill mu przypomniał, że tamten sam rżnął z xeroxa
<TheNumb> Belzebub_: które?
<Belzebub_> TheNumb: VIM
<TheNumb> Belzebub_: działał poprawnie.
<Belzebub_> TheNumb: sam musisz sobie skompilować aby mieć kolorowanie składni
<TheNumb> Zaznaczę, że nie używałem systemowego vima.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> homebrew/macports i jazda
<TheNumb> Albo MacVim.
<TheNumb> jacekowski: http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/07/21/the-technology-inside-apples-new-idatacenter/
<TheNumb> Trochę stare ale jest.
<Diabla_plomba> rządowe dojne krowy troszkę się zaczęły martwić o dane używając m$ a jest taka religia jak Król sobie wybierze :D
<TheNumb> E tam
<kklimonda> microsoft daje dostęp do źródeł swojego softu co większym "dojnym krowom"
<kklimonda> bardziej przestraszyli się w sumie chmury zresztą, niż na przykład windowsa
<TheNumb> kklimonda: ale nie całego <:
<TheNumb> jacekowski: I jak wyniki CTCP?
<kklimonda> wszyscy siedza pewnie na shellach ;)
<TheNumb> Ja mam baunsera.
<Diabla_plomba> jest trochę błędów w Linuksie w marketingu np powinny być licencje które pozwalają instalować tylko na otwartym kodzie albo otwartym systemie hmm
<TheNumb> Diabla_plomba: nie rozumiem.
<kklimonda> wat? kto by chciał takiej licencji użyć?
<TheNumb> Diabla_plomba: jeszcze raz to napisz.
<kklimonda> autorzy programów chcą, by jak najwięcej ludzi z niego korzystało
<kklimonda> no i taka licencja nie byłaby ani free, ani open
<TheNumb> kklimonda: "retarded"
<TheNumb> :D
<Diabla_plomba> noo np mamy openoffice to tylko można by używać na Linuksie albo BSD albo gdyby M$ chciało otworzyć źródła to dopiero
<Diabla_plomba> otwarty wspiera otwartość
<TheNumb> Diabelko: chyba żartujesz.
<TheNumb> Chcesz ograniczyć wolność użytkownika pozwalając mu tylko instalować program X na wolnym systemie?
<Diabla_plomba> no wiem że trzeba by mieć jaja zeby tak zrobić
<Diabla_plomba> nie TheNumb mógłby piracić
<kklimonda> jaja zamiast mózgu
<TheNumb> Diabla_plomba: wyjdź.
<kklimonda> openoffice używa może z 10% teraz ludzi
<kklimonda> bo jest na windowsa
<kklimonda> tak używałoby go 1%
<Diabla_plomba> nie wiadomo
<TheNumb> Wiadomo.
<kklimonda> no jak nie wiadomo? gdyby do użycia OOo potrzebny był linux, to każdy używałby MS Office
<kklimonda> OOo nie jest super softem
<kklimonda> jest jedynie darmową alternatywą dla ms office
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nieodpłatną*
<kklimonda> TheNumb: jaka różnica?
<TheNumb> <:
<Diabla_plomba> hmmm trzeba by to przeliczyć a nie mówić od razu ze jest nie możliwe
<TheNumb> kklimonda: taka, że "darmowa" sugeruje, że nie był włożony żaden nakład pracy w stworzenie tego programu.
<TheNumb> :P
<Diabla_plomba> noo
<kklimonda> nie wiem, mi to tak nie sugeruje
<kklimonda> ale whatever
<kklimonda> Diabla_plomba: dlaczego ktoś miałby zainstalować inny system, by móc używać alternatywnego pakietu biurowego?
<kklimonda> Diabla_plomba: taki pakiet musiałby dawać coś, czego nie daje ms office
<Diabla_plomba> i problem w tym ze m$ wspiera siebie za wszelką cenę a open nie
<TheNumb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/windows-8-metro-gtk-theme
<TheNumb> Jakie piękne :3
<kklimonda> Diabla_plomba: robią office na androida i ios
<TheNumb> Diabelko: dodają obsługę hyper-v w kernelu.
<TheNumb> tfu
<TheNumb> Diabla_plomba: ^
<kklimonda> lol Diabelko ?
<kklimonda> co ty tu...
<Diabla_plomba> spox może być hehe
<kklimonda> TheNumb: średnio wygląda ten temat w sumie
<CookieM> to jest właśnie to niebezpieczeństwo oprogramowania typu "open", przed którym przestrzega Stallman. Ponieważ kładzie ono nacisk na "otwarty kod" a nie na "wolność", jest oceniane jak alternatywa dla płatnego, zamkniętego
<kklimonda> większość ludzi nie potrafi oceniać oprogramowania w kategoriach moralnych
<TheNumb> kklimonda: albo ma to gdzieś.
<Diabla_plomba> hehe a wzruszają mnie taki sceny kiedy znajomy który jest/był totalnym świrem na punkcie m$ ślini mi sie teraz jaki to kupił świetny telefon za grubą kaskę 4 rdzeniowy z androidem i pokazywał mi test openGl hhehe ile to klatek XD
<TheNumb> Wdupił
<TheNumb> Mógł kupić Jollę/iPhone :<
<Diabla_plomba> tak czy siak ideologiczne zwycięstwo.. choć gdybym go nie uświadomił to by nie wiedział do dziś ze to jest z Linuksa
<TheNumb> Nie jest z linuksa.
<TheNumb> ._.
<TheNumb> Tylko kernel i nic więcej.
<TheNumb> :<
<kklimonda> mógł też kupić pewnie lumię 1020, i też by miał dużo klatek
<TheNumb> kklimonda: kafelków*
<TheNumb> :p
<kklimonda> kafelków też
<Diabla_plomba> : ( TheNumb na nawet wkręcam ze m$ jest z Linuksa
<Diabla_plomba> hehhehe
<jacekowski> TheNumb: wiekszosc irssi
<jacekowski> TheNumb: czyli shelle
<jacekowski> a ja czekam na 24 lutego
<jacekowski> bo jest duza szansa ze wlasnie wtedy nokia oglosi nokie z androidem
<Diabelko> kklimonda: lurkuję
<Diabelko> kklimonda: jak jest jakiś ciekawy ból jąder to czytam
<Diabla_plomba> muszę kupić złotą farbę do bródki
<Belzebub_> Panie, co wybrać iOS zbyt hipsta, Windows Phone zbyt kafelkowy, a android robi się śmietnik i spada wydajność po kilku miechach używania
<ciastek> CookieM: niezłe suchary
<Belzebub_> w sumie miałem blackberry i było dobrze
<CookieM> ciastek, lubię suchary, zdrowe są
<Diabla_plomba> mamuty najlepsze ^^
<Belzebub_> CookieM: tia, wyskoczysz zza pobocza jako Cookie Monster i zaczniesz straszyć po zmroku ;d
<CookieM> ja niegroźny potwór, zjadam tylko fajne idee i przetwarzam
<gjm> Skąd biorą się posrane pomysły? Z dupy.
<gjm> To tak btw przetwarzania.
<CookieM> dlatego niektórzy przekonują, że lewatywa oczyszcza psychikę
<CookieM> w końcu te roje leukocytów na straży macierzy w tym miejscu obciąża cały organizm
<TheNumb> Quintasan: co tam słychać panie w świecie Kubuntu?
<TheNumb> Widziałem ten nowy moduł kcm do touchpada
<Diabla_plomba> gjm: hmm to wiele wyjaśnia dlaczego Jurek jest jaki jest
<Diabla_plomba> PAA :)
<suore> pa
<suore> Używa ktoś pidgina z wtyczką GG?
<gryg> Hej, ktoś pomoże z zepsutym dropboxem? Mam taki komunikat w terminalu:  http://wklej.org/id/1273891/
<jacekowski> zainstaluj dropboxa
<gryg> odpaliłem instalację
<gryg> wyskoczył popup zrestartuj nautilusa - zrestartowałem
<gryg> następny dropbox start required
<gryg> 2 razy mi coś tam ściągało i zainstalowało
<gryg> ale dalej wisi
<gryg> a rebotnę kompa dla pewności jeszcze.
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> uff zdazylem
<ciastek> And then you die
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-16
<Quintasan> TheNumb: W sumie to ostatnio nic nie robię bo lol studia
<Quintasan> Nowy w ogóle program do instalacji sterowników chyba w produkcji
<sysek> Ashiren: masz jakies zycie ?
<gjm> Pozagrobowe.
<Diablaplomba> siemka
<Diablaplomba> uruchamiał ktoś bsd kiedyś z live?
<TheNumb> Diablaplomba: he?
<Diablaplomba> cześć TheNumb :D
<TheNumb> Diablaplomba: jest PC-BSD i chyba ma opcję "live"
<TheNumb> Ale PC-BSD to kupa.
<mati75> pc-bsd to gówno
<mati75> lepiej ghostbsd wziać
<mati75> albo czyste freebsd
<Diablaplomba> TheNumb, nagrałem sobie na cd dragonfly i zadowolony botuję sobie cd no i zaskoczenie nie ma xów V_v
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Naprawdę?
<ftpd> Xów?
<ftpd> W dragonfly?
<ftpd> Naprawdę?
<Diablaplomba> mati75, nie ważne co chciałem coś dla noba cokolwiek wypróbować
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Stary, to jest normalny system operacyjny, a nie jakieś ubuntu.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Diablaplomba> stop Lol. start Wow
<mati75> ftpd: ++
<Diablaplomba> normalne systemy nie kradną rozwiązań żeby przetrwać ;D
<ftpd> Normalne systemy nie potrzebują mieć livecd z xami dla średnio wyszkolonej małpy.
<mati75> x'y są dla debili
<TheNumb> Diablaplomba: Jak chcesz iść w BSD to prędzej OpenBSD/FreeBSD.
<TheNumb> Diablaplomba: no i zastanów się czy masz ochotę instalować oprogramowanie ze źródeł (:
<ftpd> E no, przecież są binpaczki.
<ftpd> I dlaczego nie dragonfly?
<TheNumb> Które są gunwiane.
<Diablaplomba> TheNumb, nie no to tylko taka niedzielna ciekawostka ma być Linuks tez był taką i okazało sie ze nawet może zostać na dłużej ...heh
<TheNumb> ftpd: bo dragonfly to taka zabawka.
<ftpd> Ja nie wiem, skończyłem się na 1.0-CURRENT. Robiliśmy polską stronę i w ogóle chwilę byłem oficjalnym devem od tłumaczeń.
<Diablaplomba> to przypadek kurczę ... wklepałem sobie bsd live patrze dragonfly wiec zainstalowałem
<mati75> bsd nie ma live
<Diablaplomba> raczej wypaliłem*
<TheNumb> pc-bsd ma ;p
<mati75> TheNumb:
<ftpd> A, ok. Dzieciak-eksperymentator. To ładnie do ignora i żyjemy dalej.
<TheNumb> Ale pc-bsd... ugh :P
<mati75> TheNumb: to jest gówno a nie bsd
<TheNumb> mati75: ano właśnie.
<mati75> http://forum.linuxmint.pl/index.php/topic,6255.new.html#new
<mati75> ludzie to czytać nie potrafią czy jak
<TheNumb> Wina linux mint :<
<jacekn> mati75: tak, ludzie nie potrafia czytac a z rozumieniem jest jeszcze gorzej
<mati75> jacekn: racja
<ftpd> Co za śmieszny typ.
<mati75> miota nim jak szatan
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-09
<grek> czrsc
<grek> nie moge zainstalowac virtualbox na ubuntu
<grek> http://wklej.to/3iad6
<grek> tnz zainstalowal sie normalnie ale nie dzizala :)
<grek> co moge na to poradzic ?
<grek> http://wklej.to/SVxS0
<grek1> to jest cos nie tak ze zrodlami kernela ale czemu
<grek1> ?
<gjm> kek
<grek1> a jak zaktualizowac pakiety zatrzymane przez apt
<TheNumb> grek1: to jest dedyk z ovh
<TheNumb> z ich gównanym kernelem
<TheNumb> ... :D
<grek1> czyli co mam zrobic
<grek1> potrzebuje jednak vboxa
<TheNumb> zobaczyć czy jest pakiet z headersami
<TheNumb> jeśli jest to zainstalować
<TheNumb> jeśli nie ma to musisz zmienić kernel
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> zobacz jak się nazywa pakiet który dostarcza ten kernel i już.
<TheNumb> grek1: to debian stable?
<TheNumb> ;d
<TheNumb> chyba tak
<TheNumb> bo najnowsza wersja virtualboxa to 4.2.20 afair <:
<grek1> http://wklej.to/kxMTn
<TheNumb> 4.3.20*
<gjm> 4:20
<grek1> nie to jest ubuntu 12.04
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> ;d
<grek1> z przyzwyczajenia wole ubuntu :) czyli co mam zrobic
<TheNumb> o ludzie
<TheNumb> ovh wrzuca tylko kernel do /boot
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> grek1: czas zmienić kernel na ten z ubuntu ;p
<grek1> jak to zrobic
<TheNumb> instalujesz kernel z ubuntu i...
<TheNumb> update-grub
<TheNumb> no i reboot oczywiście ;-)
<grek1> chodzi o ten pierwszy krok - apt-get em czy mam to sciagac
<TheNumb> A, no i chyba trzeba jeszcze w grubie pomieszać.
<grek1> hmm
<TheNumb> Bo oni chyba dodawali swój config.
<grek1> to nie dobrze niue jestem adminem
<grek1> jak to mozna najprosciej zrobic?
<TheNumb> grek1: zobacz co masz w /etc/grub.d
<grek1> http://wklej.to/7qf7f
<TheNumb> 06_OVHkernel
<TheNumb> zmień ten numer na wyższy
<grek1> no tak jak mowisz
<TheNumb> grek1: zobacz czy masz kernel z repo zainstalowany
<TheNumb> pewnie masz
<TheNumb> w /boot powinieneś mieć jakiś 3.2
<grek1> w jakim sensie zmien to chyba od 10.04 aktualizowana wersja ubuntu
<gjm> o boge
<TheNumb> ,_,
<grek1> na 12.04 jest zostawiona bo czegos tam brakowalo teraz nie bylo potrzeby jeszcze aktualizowac wsparcie jeszcze jest
<grek1> ale to celowo pewnie jest wyciete z jadra ovh bo po co im obsluga virtualizacji
<TheNumb> nie
<grek1> czyli musze zaktualizowac jadro - czy zmienic je koniecznie na wersje z ubuntu
<TheNumb> po prostu nie masz haderów
<TheNumb> nie wiem czy można je dostainlować do kernela ovh
<TheNumb> grek1: 2.6.38 nie jes wspierany
<TheNumb> od lat
<TheNumb> ... :D
<grek1> acha a to o wiele prosciej powinno byc widze ze kerel jest zatrzymany
<grek1> Następujące pakiety zostały zatrzymane:
<grek1>   duplicity linux-headers-generic
<TheNumb> używając kerneli ovh prosisz się o zrootowanie
<gjm> 08:38 gjm@ns509343:~ $ uname -a
<gjm> Linux ns509343.ip-198-27-65.net 3.10.23-xxxx-std-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Tue Mar 18 14:48:24 CET 2014 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gjm> dawaj
<gjm> :v
<TheNumb> ;v
<grek1> uname -a
<grek1> Linux ns367177.ovh.net 2.6.38.2-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Fri Apr 15 17:44:15 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TheNumb> bagiety już jado
<gjm> 2.6.co
<TheNumb> ;D
<grek1> jak moge odblokowac ten zatrzymany pakiet
<grek1> to o to chodzi Następujące pakiety zostały zatrzymane:
<grek1> (8:38:55 AM) grek1:   duplicity linux-headers-generic ?\
<mati75> sudo apt-get update
<mati75> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheNumb> mati75: ja myślę, że marknęli na hold
<TheNumb> bo ovh to pipy
<mati75> TheNumb: ja myśle, że ktoś apta nie potrafi używać
<TheNumb> to też
<TheNumb> : D
<mati75> TheNumb: nie, normalnie się daje instalować
<mati75> 22/tcp    open     ssh            OpenSSH 5.9p1 Debian 5ubuntu1.4 (Ubuntu Linux; protocol 2.0)
<mati75> aż się prosi
<mati75> 5901/tcp  open     vnc            VNC (protocol 3.8)
<mati75> | vnc-info:
<mati75> |   Protocol version: 3.8
<mati75> |   Security types:
<mati75> |_    VNC Authentication (2)
<mati75> 6001/tcp  open     X11
<mati75> i to też
<grek1> no to podpowiedz co mam zrobic
<TheNumb> 8)
<mati75> grek1: napisałem
<grek1> ok zaktualizowalo sie
<grek1> czyli reboot
<grek1> tak ?
<grek1> Konfigurowanie linux-headers-3.2.0-76 (3.2.0-76.111) .
<mati75> tak
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> najpierw wywal ten config
<TheNumb> albo daj mu mniejszy priorytet
<grek1> za pozno
<TheNumb> bo grub zabootuje kernel ovh
<TheNumb> :DDDDD
<grek1> juz reboot idzie - pytalem :)
<mati75> TheNumb: jak ma wyższy numer to nie powinno
<TheNumb> mati75: ma 06
<grek1> ok zobaczymy
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> http://wklej.to/kxMTn
<TheNumb> e
<TheNumb> nie to
<TheNumb> http://wklej.to/7qf7f
<TheNumb> grek1: no to jeszcze jeden reboot
<TheNumb> ;D
<grek1> ok podniusł sie i jest uname -a
<grek1> Linux ns367177.ovh.net 2.6.38.2-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Fri Apr 15 17:44:15 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<grek1> czyli co mam jeszcze zmienic
<TheNumb> grek1: http://wklej.to/7qf7f
<TheNumb> 06_OVHkernel na 21_OVHkernel
<TheNumb> czy coś
<grek1> czy cos ? :)
<TheNumb> no powyżej 20
<TheNumb> ale nie za wysoko
<TheNumb> ;x
<TheNumb> poniżej 30 :D
<grek1> acha to kolejka - ok 21 bedzie ok tak
<TheNumb> i potem update-grub
<TheNumb> i dopiero reboot
<grek1> mam ls /etc/grub.d/
<grek1> 00_header  05_debian_theme  10_linux  20_linux_xen  20_memtest86+  21_OVHkernel  30_os-prober  30_uefi-firmware  40_custom  41_custom  README
<grek1> daje update-grub
<grek1> takie cos zwróciło
<grek1> http://wklej.to/ULq8E
<grek1> dawac reboot?
<TheNumb> czo
<mati75> nie
<TheNumb> a zobacz czy masz w /boot kernel 3.2.x
<mati75> sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<mati75> ls /boot
<mati75> pokaż jeszcze
<grek1> no nie bardzo http://wklej.to/Kn8UP
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> no to zrób co mówi mati75
<grek1> wydawalo mi sie ze robie po kolei co mówicie :)
<grek1> mati75: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade - to dałem
<grek1> mam 0 nieaktualizowanych
<TheNumb> sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<TheNumb> ...
<mati75> grek1: czytaj co się do ciebie pisze
<grek1> przepraszam - juz idzie
<grek1> mc
<grek1> ok i teraz jeszczew raz grub update ?
<grek1> mam w boot ..3.2..
<TheNumb> grek1: musisz dbać o ten system
<TheNumb> bo jak nie to Ci się ktoś wpieprzy do metatradera i kasa zniknie
<TheNumb> A tego byś chyba nie chciał.
<grek1> no raczej nie
<grek1> czyli zeby go aktualizowac czesciej czy cos jeszcze ?
<grek1> pojawil sie nowy problem :( http://wklej.to/1Cq2r
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<mati75> apt-get clean
<mati75> apt-get autoclean
<TheNumb> /dev/md2        683G  110G  540G  17% /home
<TheNumb> super partycjonowanie
<TheNumb> ;-)
<jacekowski> lvm ftw
<grek1> to bylo lata temu zrobione i tajk juz jest
<grek1> moge latwo jakos cos dowiazac czy uinaczej zmienic z tej wiejszej partycji do /
<TheNumb> tryb rescue i zmiana rozmiaru.
<grek1> 604m wolne po clean
<jacekowski>  /home to sie da zrobic z roota bez rescue
<jacekowski> a na przyszlosc uzyc LVM
<grek1> ok najpierw moze skonczyc  z tym kernelem - czyli reboot teraz ? czy grub update ?
<jacekowski> grub-update
<TheNumb> lvm to zło
<grek1> ok znalazl 3.2 teraz reboot tak ?
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> ale czekaj
<TheNumb> pokaż output
<jacekowski> TheNumb: co zlego niby w lvm?
<TheNumb> automagia
<jacekowski> to akurat dobrze
<grek1> juz za pono poszedl reboot
<jacekowski> ja pier******
<grek1> ? zapytalem o potwierdzenie dostalem to dalem reboot ...
<grek1> a co do partcjonowanioa to mowicie ze da sie to bez rescue ?
<grek1> co mial bym zrobic
<grek1> troche to niebezpieczne taka mala ilosc miejsca w /
<TheNumb> etam
<TheNumb> i tak żyjesz na krawędzi :DDD
<grek1> do tego serwer sie nie podniusł
<grek1> :(
<grek1> wiecie moze jaka jest teraz procedura w ovh ?
<grek1> czy od razu reinstalacje uruchomic ...
<TheNumb> bootujesz w trybie rescue
<TheNumb> poprawiasz błąd i wio
<grek1> to sie robi ze pomoca tego managera ?  widze tylko reboot nie wiedze rescue reboot
<grek1> ok mam
<grek1> ale chyba trzeba poczekac Wystąpił błąd podczas restartu serwera. (An intervention is being carried out on this server, at the moment you can't perform a hard reboot yourself)
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> ovh
<TheNumb> ;DDD
<mati75> rescue
<mati75> i patrzeć co go boli
<mati75> możesz o kvm poprosić
<grek1> kvm ?
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> vkvm
<grek1> mam ten panel v5 i mam tylko boot z hdd, network i rescue - dostepny pro. nie ma vkvm - pisza ze to powinno byc w wyborze boot http://pomoc.ovh.pl/KvmWinWstep o to chodzi
<grek1> ale ten rescue wystarczy ?
<grek1> ok jestem root@rescue:
<grek1> co moge zrobic zeby to ruszyło ?
<TheNumb> przejrzeć logi
<grek> ok jestem cos rozlaczyloi
<grek> to jak moge porpawic ustawienia tego kernela ?
<grek> to jak pomoze ktos?
<grek> http://wklej.to/qWDkX
<grek> tak wygladaja dyski z poziomu rescue
<TheNumb> to jest macierz
<TheNumb> na md1 masz root
<TheNumb> na md2 masz /home
<TheNumb> grek: musisz podmontować md1
<TheNumb> przeglądaj logi w /var/log
<grek> no mam zamontowany  mount /dev/md1 /mnt/ i czego w nich szukac
<TheNumb> /mnt/var/log
<TheNumb> dmesga zobacz
<grek> takie mam pliki tam http://wklej.to/7BkIi
<TheNumb> najlepiej by było użyć kvm
<TheNumb> ;/
<TheNumb> Zobaczyć gdzie pada podczas bootowania.
<TheNumb> to jest kimsufi?
<grek> nie zwykly
<grek> dedyt
<grek> dedyk
<TheNumb> to musisz mieć opcję kvm
<TheNumb> :|
<grek> http://wklej.to/Rg9GT
<grek> ale co to daje
<grek> ten kvm
<TheNumb> Masz możliwość podejrzenia jak serwer się bootuje.
<TheNumb> I wtedy zobaczysz na czym pada ;]
<TheNumb> grek: https://www.ovh.pl/managerv3/
<TheNumb> v5 jest jakiś gówniany
<gjm> to jest brat wmp
<gjm> na 100%
<TheNumb> :D
<grek> tak to wyglada http://pbrd.co/1ANgrnU
<TheNumb> Bitdefender blocked this page
<TheNumb> This page is blocked by Bitdefender Antimalware filter.
<TheNumb> :<
<grek> http://snag.gy/mzBPB.jpg
<TheNumb> w złym panelu patrzysz
<TheNumb> A czekaj
<grek> no w usługach chyba ze gdzies indziej
<TheNumb> Nie pamiętam, nie mam już żadnego serwera w ovh.
<grek> no to ok ale wiemy co sie stalo zrobilem to co mowilismyt zmienilem tylkjo 6 na 21 i dalem grub update
<grek> czyli co moglo sie stac ?
<TheNumb> cholera wie
<TheNumb> to ubuntu
<grek> :)
<grek> zrobilem chroot /mnt
<grek> i co moge sprawdzic
<gjm> pebkac
<grek> a powiedzcie skasowanie samych plikow moglo cos namieszczac ? braklo przez chwile miejsca to usunalem pare plikow logow
<grek> one sie same poodtwarzaja chyba
<grek> ?
<TheNumb> logi tak
<grek> bo nie mam pliku dmesg
<grek> po restarcie chyba sie powienien odtworzyc ?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> ale widocznie nie bootuje
<TheNumb> to się nie tworzy
<grek> czyli to ten grub
<grek> bo za nim doiero by były dzialania na dmesfg
<TheNumb> musisz się dobić do kvm
<TheNumb> innej opcji nie ma
<TheNumb> grek: jak nie masz tej opcji to musisz napisać do ovh
<jacekowski> za dodatkowa oplata
<jacekowski> KVM w ovh nie jest za darmo
<TheNumb> jacekowski: to jak potrzebujesz na stałe
<TheNumb> da się dogadać z supportem
<jacekowski> poza tym w rescue da sie tez naprawic
<TheNumb> jeśli wiesz co zjebane
<grek> no wiemy co bylo robione
<jacekowski> jest emulator na qemu tez
<jacekowski> bardzo wolne ale ci pokaze co jest popsute bez kvm
<grek> a nie ma ktos z Was chwili zeby sie na niego zaglowoac ?
<grek> ja nie znam sie na tym nie jestem adminem
<TheNumb> to po co Ci serwer dedykowany?
<TheNumb> Tylko sobie szkodzisz :(
<jacekowski> jak mowilem jak mi zawracales dupe na query, nie znasz sie to zaplac komus
<jacekowski> albo walcz sam
<grek> bo uzywamy go
<grek> od lat dziala be zproblemow
<jacekowski> to nie mogles VPSa
<grek> moge przeciez zaplacic
<jacekowski> to zglos ticket do supportu OVH
<grek> chcialem tylko virtual boxa zainstalowac
<jacekowski> chyba 150PLN to kosztuje
<jacekowski> godzina w to wliczona
<jacekowski> w godzine powinni naprawic
<grek> acha no to ok to zlece im nie wiedzialem ze jest taka opcja
<TheNumb> w 5 minut powinni naprawić
<TheNumb> ...
<jacekowski> a na przyszlosc, grsec z pax'em nie dziala z virtualboxem
<grek> tez tak mysle
<jacekowski> uzyj sobie virsh i KVM
<TheNumb> jacekowski: nie ten problem
<TheNumb> jacekowski: nagłówków nie ma
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> Bo ovh wrzuca jajo do /boot i się cieszy
<jacekowski> TheNumb: kernele ovh z grsec chyba nawet nie maja supportu dla modulow
<TheNumb> no pewnie, że nie
<grek> i tak to sie zaczelo
<TheNumb> wszystko jest wkompilowane
<jacekowski> ale i tak lepiej uzywac virt-manager z KVM
<TheNumb> grek: http://trick77.com/2015/01/17/how-to-set-up-virtual-kvm-vnc-console-ovh-server/
<jacekowski> a dziala na standardowym kernelu z OVH
<jacekowski> i tutaj mam na mysli wirtualizacje w kernelu
<grek> ok jak sie serwer podniesie to spropbuje
<grek1> OVH
<grek1> ovh powiedzialo ze zasadniczo nie ma juz opcji napraw
<grek1> bo byly nieporozumienia
<grek1> ale ze podstawowa interwencje mozna zamowic zobaczymy mielmy nadziej ze zadziaal
<adel> hej
<adel> jest tu jakis elektryk?
<jacekowski> a co, druta chcesz ciagnac?
<dweller> ludzie męczą vboksa bo nie ma dobrego gui do kvma
<jacekowski> virtsh jest
<jacekowski> i virt-manager
<dweller> gui, nie tui
<dweller> a virt-manager jest dziwny
<dweller> i nie mozna usunac niektorych urzadzen
<dweller> gnome boxes jest
<dweller> ale to tylko do livecd się nadaje ;f
<jacekowski> no to zrob wlasne ui a nie marudz
<dweller> ja nie marudz
<dweller> stwierdzam fakt, że libvirt nie ma przyjaznego i jednoczesnie sensownego frontendu
<dweller> i dlatego ludzie na linuksie zamiast uzywac kvma uzywaja vboksa albo vmware
<adel> rozłonczyło mnie na chwile
<mati75> dweller: bo głupi są
<mati75> i bulą
<mati75> a kasę jak wiadomo jak frajerach się robi
<adel> mati75 o co chodzi bo ja nie w temacie?
<mati75> 15:25 < dweller> i dlatego ludzie na linuksie zamiast uzywac kvma uzywaja vboksa albo vmware
<adel> programy tego typu są zasobozerne
<adel> jacekowski jestes wariacie?
<adel> kolega sie ze mną załozył ze dotkniecie jednego przewodu w gniazdku nie jest grozne
<Ashiren> smialo dotykaj
<Ashiren> nie zapomnij druga reka kaloryfera dotknac
<TheNumb> językiem
<adel> ale to kolega tak powiedział a nie ja
<mati75> ferie…
<grek1> okazuje sie ze po rebbocie dysk padl
<grek1> z tym ubuntu uvh
<grek1> kernel jest chyba ok
<m477> wartosc w /proc/sys/vm/swappiness zmienia sie po rebootcie?
<m477> czy lepiej w /etc/sysctl.conf zmienic
<grek1> czy rozumiecie moze z tej listy - http://wklej.to/6ofIS /dev/md1 to były / a /home
<grek1>  /dev/md2 ?
<grek1>  /dev/md1 moge bez problemow zamontowac
<grek1> z tym ze przed wymiana dysku wolal bym sprawdzic czy na pewno wszystko bylo backupowane
<TheNumb> grek1: tak myślałem :D
<TheNumb> z dyskiem
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> m477: to jest procfs
<TheNumb> on jest tworzony przy boocie
<TheNumb> ...
<grek1> ok ale czy ty wiesz jak sprawdzic czy moge sie jeszce podlaczyc do danych ?
<TheNumb> grek1: md2 to niby było home
<grek1> no wlaseni
<grek1> do tego
<grek1> podobno byla kopia ale wolal bym sprawdzic
<grek1> to bylo raid wiec jak jeden dysk padl to na drugim chyba tak czy inaczej powinny byc dane nie ?
<grek1> jak to sprawdzic
<m477> TheNumb: co jest procfs?
<grek1> ovh tylko napisalo zebym potwierdzil ze zgadzam sie na utrate danych
<grek1> to jak wie ktoś ? bo jak nie to dam im zgode i po ptokach
<grek1> proszę wiec o zerknięcie co bardziej biegłych użytkowników
<TheNumb> grek1: to pewnie był raid 0
<Dread> grek1: jak raid 0 to kupa
<TheNumb> za dużo nie odzyskasz
<Dread> praktycznie mało co.
<grek1> a to nie jest ze na obu sa te same dane ?
<m477> to raid1
<Dread> przy raid1
<Dread> nie raid0
<m477> 1st :)
<grek1> to chyba bylo raid1 - tak mi mowiono ze jest
<Dread> m477: yup.
<TheNumb> mhm
<grek1> ale pewny nie jestem niczego
<Dread> grek1: to nic nie powinieneś stracić.
<grek1> a jak to sprawdzic
<grek1> da sie teraz z poziomu tego rescue ?
<Dread> jak raid sprzętowy, to nie.
<Dread> zbyt
<grek1> ale dobrze rozumiem z tego http://wklej.to/6ofIS ze /dev/sdb2 + /dev/sda2 to bylo home i on udostepnia to jako  /dev/md2
<TheNumb> Dread: to soft raid
<grek1> czyli co kazac im wymienic dysk i wtedy mysles tak ?
<m477> a co w ogole padlo?
<Dread> pfeh softraid
<Dread> grek1: to masz raid1.
<Dread> tfu
<Dread> raid0
<Dread> wait
<Dread> wait.
<grek1> no nie podniusl sie http://wklej.to/0s5EP
<grek1> to co napisalo ovh
<Dread> grek1: grek, jak masz raid0 to już i tak straciłeś wszystko
<Dread> jak Ci wymienią dysk i masz raid1 to sie nie ma co bać
<Dread> idzie to odbudować
<grek1> ale jaki mam to zdania są rozbieżne :)
<m477> ale jaki dysk padl i czemu?
<grek1> czyli wyslac do nich zeby wymienili - juz nie ma co sprawdzac z tego poziomu tak
<grek1> no mial lata
<grek1> moze sie zużył z tego co widze to od 2008 ten serwer jest
<grek1> to ladne pare lat sie kreci juz :)
<Dread> a dysk pewnie jeszcze więcej, jak to jakiś budżetowiec.
<grek1> to dedyk ze zwyklej oferty moim zdaniem calkiem fajny ale nie jestem fachowcem zeby oceniac
<grek1> :)_
<grek1> ok czyli daje zeby wymienilio
<m477> ej a jak mam dysk szyfrowany w  BIOSie to jest  sens jeszcze go szyfrowac, z poziomu systemu>?
<m477> tzn hardware'owo jest szyfrowany
<TheNumb> m477: ale dysk ma sprzętowe szyfrowanie czy laptop?
<TheNumb> czy tam komputer
<m477> TheNumb: dysk
<TheNumb> jak dysk to nie
<TheNumb> ;p
<m477> nie ma sensu szyfrowac drugi raz tak?
<dweller> jezeli ufasz producentowi dysku
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> jeśli nie ufasz
<m477> jest AES256 i niby w locie szyfruje
<TheNumb> to na ciul brałeś ze sprzętowym szyfrowaniem?
<dweller> AESem nigdy nie zaszkodzi, i tak praktycznie zerowy narzut ma
<dweller> m477: takie dyski od kilku lat są
<m477> moge to latwo sprawdzic podpinajac go do innego kompa, no nie
<m477> czy go wykryje
<m477> wiec co tu jest do ufania?
<m477> nie rozumiem
<m477> TheNumb: nie spowalnia to pracy, a nie patrzylem nawet na to przy kupowaniu
<dweller> m477: "programowe" tez nie spowalnia >.>
<m477> nie kwestionuje tego
<TheNumb> m477: skąd wiesz, że nie spowalnia?
<TheNumb> Masz ten sam model bez sprzętowego szyfrowania? <:
<TheNumb> Albo testowałeś z wyłączonym?
<TheNumb> :D
<m477> nie ale moglbym sprawdzic, tylko czym
<m477> zreszta jezelinawet to i tak bym tego nie odczul
<m477> tzn nie odczuwam
<dweller> na seagateach fde.2 tracisz jakieś 20mb/s przepustowości
<m477> no to bym nawet nie zauwazyl
<m477> przy 500MB/s
<dweller> 500mb/s to on może i ma jak jest nowy
<m477> co sugerujesz?
<TheNumb> m477: to, że pamięć flash szybko się starzeje
<TheNumb> ;-)
<jacekowski> ehh
<dweller> m477: mówię jak jest
<m477> zalezy od eksploatacji
<dweller> mój ssd odczyt średni ma r/w 350mb/s/200mb/s przy 70k i 80k iops
<m477> hdd tez nie sa wieczne, a w laptopach lubia sie robic bad sektory
<dweller> m477: nie chodzi o psucie sie, tylko zapełnianie komórek :P
<dweller> i narzut fs
<m477> fs?
<grek1> odpisali I created intervention, you will be notified at the begining and at the end in this ticket. Once the disk will be replaced, please resynchronise the raid: http://guides.ovh.com/RaidSoft and try to put the server on disk, of the issue persist do no hesitate to contact us.
<m477> 3 lata gwarancji mam, jak tyle podziala to bede zadowolony ;d
<grek1> nie wiem czy u Was też ale u mnie przelaczanie tego manuala na inny jezyk powoduje pokazanie pustej strony
 * dweller od ovh kupił tylko domenę, bo tego nie da się tak łatwo popsuć
<grek1> robiliscie synchronizacje raid1 ? mogą byc z tym problemy ?
<dweller> jak masz uszkodzony dysk i dane to zsynchronizuje uszkodzone dane
<grek1> nie wiem co mam uszkodzone, jeden dysk jest wlasnie wymieniany
<grek1> potem trzeba to zsynchronizowac tak mi napisali we wlasnym zakresie
<dweller> a robiłes scrub macierzy?
<grek1> mów mi tak więcej :)
<grek1> tylko sprawdze co to znaczy scrub
<dweller> scrubbing
<grek1> nie robilem nie ja go ustawiałem ale podobno byl dobrze skonfigurowany do raid1 wiec z tego co pisza powinno sie dac latwo wymienic dysk
<grek1> znasz sie na tym ?
<dweller> w sumie to nie, ustawiłem raptem 3 macierze w życiu
<m477> ja sie naliczylem duzo macierzy za to ;)
<grek1> :)
<grek1> moze jest ktos zainsteresowany odplatna pomoca w wymianie tego dysku
<grek1> tzn podlaczenia go
<grek1> bo wymieni go ovh
<grek1> nie chce niczego zepsuc
<grek1> http://wklej.to/lFaCm
<m477> sa firmy cosie tym zajmuja
<grek1> polec jakas
<grek1> chcial bym teraz to podlaczyc
<m477> google
<m477> nie polece bo nie korzystalem
<grek1> a nikt z Was nie ma na tyle doświadczenia zeby wymienic ten dysk
<grek1> tak by bylo szybciej
<TheNumb> jak wymienić
<TheNumb> jechać do serwerowni i wymienić? :D
<m477> zrob tam wjazd
<m477> na pelnej k....
<TheNumb> grek1: wpinasz dysk do raida i tyle
<TheNumb> mdadm --manage -a /dev/md0 -a /dev/dupa
<TheNumb> I czekasz aż się przebuduje
<TheNumb> err
<grek1> no wymienili
<TheNumb> bez tego pierwszego -a
<grek1> http://wklej.to/kvGcR
<TheNumb> grek1: masz teraz dwa takie same dyski?
<grek1> zgodnie z instrukcja tak z tego co widze to wymienili to jest fdisk
<grek1> http://wklej.to/IOnmk
<grek1> z tym ze wlozyli dysk 2000 gb
<TheNumb> no, masz nowy czysty dysk
<grek1> wczesniej byly 2 x 750
<grek1> czyli teraz jak go odbudowac
<TheNumb> nie chcesz mieć na tym raid 1
<m477> no tobedziesz mial nadal 750GB
<TheNumb> bo wtedy tracisz pozostałe miejsce na tym 2 TiB dysku
<grek1> mialem raid 1
<TheNumb> chyba, że masz to w dupie
<grek1> mam to w d
<TheNumb> mhm
<grek1> teraz zajmuje 200 gb
<grek1> chyba ze mozna raid na partycji na tym i drugim dysku a pozostale miejsce bez raid
<grek1> ale obojetnie
<grek1> czyli co teraz
<grek1> TheNumb: i jak
<grek1> czyli co teraz sfdisk -d /dev/sdb | sfdisk /dev/sda
<grek1> ?
<grek1> czyli utworzenie partycji z sdb istniejacego na sda tak ?
<jacekowski> tak
<TheNumb> yy no
<TheNumb> musisz zsynchronizować zawartość
<grek1> czy co dac sfdisk -d /dev/sdb | sfdisk /dev/sda
<TheNumb> zależy który dysk to jest ten "działający"
<grek1> ni widac
<TheNumb> który jest nowy?
<TheNumb> ...
<grek1> sda jest 2000 gb pusty
<TheNumb> a
<TheNumb> no to tak
<grek1> http://wklej.to/IOnmk
<TheNumb> bierzesz tablicę partycji z sdb i kopiujesz do sda
<grek1> a sdb jest ten z danymi
<TheNumb> i got
<TheNumb> git*
<grek1> czyli polecenie sfdisk -d /dev/sdb | sfdisk /dev/sda
<grek1> ?
<TheNumb> no.
<TheNumb> tylko się upewnij, że sda to ten nowy dysk
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> a nie na odwrót
<grek1> no sda 2000 gb
<grek1> sfdisk -d /dev/sdb | sfdisk /dev/sda
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> wal
<grek1> http://wklej.to/IOnmk
<grek1> brak partytcji ok to na pewno ten to wale
<grek1> http://wklej.to/rxeZI
<grek1> aktualnie to wyglada tak
<grek1> http://wklej.to/Ika2X
<grek1> czyli chyba ok
<TheNumb> to teraz trzeba wpiąć nowy dysk do macierzy
<TheNumb> jednej i drugiej
<grek1> czyli mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --add /dev/sda1
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> masz md0?
<TheNumb> masz takie urządzenie?
<grek1> a nie mam md1 i md2
<TheNumb> no
<grek1> mdadm --manage /dev/md1 --add /dev/sda1
<TheNumb> tylko dodaj odpowiednie partycje
<TheNumb> sda1 to jest ta mała 10 GiB?
<grek1> http://wklej.to/j7dlP tu jest fdisk
<grek1> wyglada ze to sda1 i sdb1
<grek1> ale jak mozesz to zobacz tez bo ....
<TheNumb> muszą być takie same
<grek1> no i sa
<TheNumb> no to wio
<grek1> polecenie mdadm --manage /dev/md1 --add /dev/sda1
<grek1> ok poszlo i teraz mdadm --manage /dev/md2 --add /dev/sda2
<TheNumb> zobacz /proc/mdstat
<grek1> idzie
<grek1> http://wklej.to/mVXze
<TheNumb> to niech się najpierw jedno przemieli
<TheNumb> potem drugie dodaj
<grek1> już dałęm przeciez dwa
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> a no rzeczywiście
<grek1> ale sd1 juz jest 100 % teraz 0.5 % sda2
<grek1> ona wieksza jest
<TheNumb> taa
<TheNumb> masz podane ile mniej więcej czasu zajmie
<grek1>  recovery =  1.3% (9627648/721806272) finish=119.2min speed=99538K/sec
<grek1> :)
<TheNumb> no cóż :P
<TheNumb> Mała macierz
<TheNumb> to dość krótko
<TheNumb> :D
<grek1> acha to pocieszenie
<grek1> ale serwer caly dziuen nie dziala nikogo wiec dwie godziny nie zmartwią :)
<TheNumb> no
<grek1> a zeby uzyc te nadmiarowe dane to da sie ?
<TheNumb> nie
<grek1> juz jak zadziala kiedys jak bym potrzebowal zrobic raid 2x750 na 2 dyskach 1 x 750 + 1 x2tb , a pozostale miejsce wolna partycja poza raiden
<grek1> acah ok nie ma problemu tak tylko z ciekawosci
<lord_> Witam :)
<TheNumb> itam
<lord_> Pomógłbyś kolego z odpaleniem aplikacji przez .Wine?
<TheNumb> lord_: a masz pewność, że ta aplikacja dobrze działa pod wine?
<lord_> niestety nie, ale sądzę że problem leży gdzie indziej
<lord_> po odpaleniu jej wpierw pojawia się okienko logowania, po wpisaniu loginu/hasła dopiero właściwa aplikacja
<TheNumb> lord_: a co to za aplikacja?
<lord_> nie wiem czy dobrze dedukuje, ale okienko odpala się przez wine, a sama aplikacja normalnie
<lord_> silnik do gier barok, jestem bardzo ciekawy jak wygląda
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> może nie działać ;-)
<lord_> czyli nie ma raczej szans na uruchomienie jej pod pingiwnkiem ?
<TheNumb> nie wiem
<TheNumb> Próbuj.
<TheNumb> możesz spróbować inne wersje wine
<TheNumb> Pewnie używasz tej w repozytorium ubuntu.
<lord_> tej najnowszej
<lord_> używam linuksa od +/- tygodnia, nie oczekuj za wiele :/
<jacekowski> a co sie dzieje?
<buharin> Wilczek, hej :)
<lord_> dobrze, skoro się nie da, to się nie da :) serdzeczne dzięki, i do zobacznia
<buharin> lord_, moze zagraj w jakas inna gre :P
<Wilczek> buharin: Cześć :D
<PabloEsc> lord_, a jaka to gra ? Może sprecyzuj to ktoś będzie mógł pomóc
<lord_> nie gra-silnik gry
<lord_> konkretnniej polski silnik Barok
<lord_> ale możliwe że tak jak wcześniej powiedziano, Wine go nie ogarnia
<drathir> tak szybko odpuscic?
<drathir> wine moze ogarnia tylko czegos mu brak... gecka albo innych dll-i...
<lord_> http://en.sfml-dev.org/forums/index.php?topic=9808.0    przetłumaczy mi ktoś punkt  drugi na ludzki ;( ?
<ftpd> Ale czego tu nie rozumiesz?
<lord_> nie rozumiem co mam zrobić
<lord_> Just run the following script (as in, make a text file, coppy/paste this, change permission of file to execute and run
<lord_> see getReq inside of tools.tar.gz ADD sudo infront of apt-get install g++ in getReq.. forgot the sudo
<lord_> o co chodzi z getReq , plus nie posiadam 'tools.tar.gz'
<lord_> jestem zupełnie zielony w linuksie
<ftpd> To po co Ci sfml?
<ftpd> Masz tam paczki do zainstalowania.
<ftpd> Zainstaluj.
<lord_> sfml wymagany do szkoły
<lord_> sudo apt-get install libpthread-stubs0-dev
<lord_> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev
<lord_> sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<lord_> sudo apt-get install libxrandr-dev
<lord_> sudo apt-get install libfreetype6-dev
<lord_> sudo apt-get install libglew1.5-dev
<lord_> sudo apt-get install libjpeg8-dev
<lord_> sudo apt-get install libsndfile1-dev
<lord_> sudo apt-get install libopenal-dev
<lord_> sudo apt-get install cmake
<lord_> sudo apt-get install g++
<lord_> te paczki?
<ftpd> Więcj jeszcze na kanał wklej.
<lord_> wybaczcie
<lord_> jestem z lekka spanikowany i szukam pomocy gdziekolwiek, mogę pisać trochę chaotycznie :/
<gjm> wybaczcie, jest poniedziałek, mogę banować trochę chaotycznie
<lord_> dobrze, przepraszam, zależało mi tylko na szybkiej pomocy. Już daję wam spokój, do widzenia :)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-10
<drathir> gjm: no i wystraszyl sie... ale fajt dziwne rzeczy jak aur tego nie posiada...
<grek> niesety po wymianie dysku - dane sa ale nie botuje
<grek> Your server could not boot on hard disk following the disk
<grek> replacement as well, got stuck during the boot phase, with
<grek> the message:
<grek> (freeze on bzimage)
<grek> So obviously, the issue was not related to the damaged
<grek> disk.
<siwyborsuk> weź sobie zrób bootowalnego pena z archem
<siwyborsuk> tam jest opcja uruchomienia systemu z dysku
<siwyborsuk> wpisujesz jaki to dysk i wstaje - przynajmniej u mnie tak było
<siwyborsuk> w przeciwnym razie możesz mieć walnięte sektory na dysku - fizycznie
<grek1> ok uruchamiam dane z innego seewera podpowiedcie rsync -z b/* root@serwer:/home/
<grek1> takie cos powinno skopiowac dane ?
<grek1> chodzi mi o skopiowanie danych przez siec z kompresja
<grek1> takie poledceni mowi skipping i nazwy katalogów
<jacekowski> kazdy wie ze rsynca sie uruchamia z  -aAXvr
<TheNumb> Kto tu marudził, że virt-manager kupa?
<TheNumb> http://www.ovirt.org/Home
<lisu> dobry
<TheNumb> ry
<dweller> TheNumb: była mowa o dekstopach a nie serwerach
<rsajdok> zna ktoś już jakiś wstępny test, opinie o tym telefonie bq z ubuntu?
<shadow193> Czesc wszystkim, mam pytanie : Jaka dystrybucje polecacie dla powolnego netbooka? Stawialem xubuntu, ubuntu, probowalem postawic gentoo(za ciezko dla mnie), debiana - wszystkie okazywaly sie zbyt mozolne jak na taki sprzet(intel atom 1,6 1gb ram), macie jakies propozycje??
<lisu> shadow193: powitać. Osobiście mam takiego netbooka, leży właśnie obok mnie i od ponad roku świetnie spisuje się debian, ale ze srodowiskiem xfce - (instalowany z iso live debian i386)
<lisu> wszystko reszte o kant... bo ciężkie ma środowiska.
<lisu> można się pokusić o xubuntu, ale nie testowałem.
<shadow193> xubuntu muli, np na takim przyziemnym przegladaniu facebooka :D
<shadow193> lisu: debiana testowalem na gnome, sprobuje na xfce, dziekuje za odpowiedz, zycze milego wieczoru :)
<TheNumb> shadow193: a lubuntu?
<TheNumb> ew. ubuntu mate
<shadow193> z lubuntu byl problem artefaktow jesli chodzi o grafike
<Ashiren> archlinux
<gjm> na atoma nic nie pomoże
<shadow193> Nie mow tak xD
<shadow193> nadzieja umiera ostatnia
<Ashiren> tylko tryb tekstowy
<TheNumb> windows xp
<TheNumb> poletzam
<shadow193> windows odpada
<grek_> podpowiedzcie na serwerze z 3 dyskami ssd po 120 gb jak to najlpeiej ustawic - z tego co widze jest raid 1
<TheNumb> grek_: na czym Ci zależy?
<grek_> tak myslalem zeby 2 dyski dzielily dane na pół czyli wzrost wydajności + dodatkowy dysk ten trzeci na backup moze takie cos najrozsadniejsze ?
<grek_> wiadomo na czym - ciezko wybrac z jedej strony jak mozna to milo jak jest szybko ale kopia musi byc
<TheNumb> Czyli chcesz raid 0 i dysk osobno?
<grek_> przy 3 dyskach jest juz jakas ilosc kombinacji
<grek_> no nie wiem wlasnie jak by to mialo dzialac -
<grek_> http://wklej.to/pJGXc
<grek_> tak to wyglda teraz instalowane zgodnie z koncepcja ovh
<TheNumb> no tak
<TheNumb> raid 1 na trzech dyskach
<grek_> z tego co rozumiem to 3 kopie ida
<grek_> chyba ze to jakas konfiguracja ze odczyt jest sekwencyjny
<grek_> w sensie naprzemienny czyli szybszy
<grek_> to moze ma to sens ?
<dweller> jeżeli masz kontoler to tak
<dweller> mdadm słabo radzi sobie z odczytem z kilku dysków przy raid1, o ile w ogóle
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-11
<m477> a sie zasiedzialem
<jacekowski> 1st
<gjm> nie
<grek> czesc uruchomilem wczoraj nowy serwer wstaje teraz - brak miejsca na / to baardzo dziwne 20 gb na system braklo w moment jak to zlokalizowac moze widzi ktos cos dziwnego http://wklej.to/xaEt8
<Ashiren> moze /tmp /var/tmp /var/log zapycha
<grek> to najgorsze miejsce bo na / nei ma miejsca a do stastystyk / zliczane sa wszystykie inne a tu podmontowany jest np hubic 10 tb
<grek> http://wklej.to/8yB4o
<grek> da sie to jakos czytelniej odszukac ?
<grek> http://wklej.to/nPmqE
<grek> 19305MB /
<grek> ok mam
<grek> webminem ustawiony byl backup - on sobie zrobil plik tgz /home.tgz
<grek> uzywaci moze webmina ?
<grek> ok na teraz dzila do wieczora trzeba na to zobaczyc  :)
<gjm> albo on zacznie pisać po polsku…
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> o ludzie
<TheNumb> ktoś używa hubica
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> nawet gdyby dawali to za darmo to i tak bym nie brał
<drathir> bry...
<rsajdok> ubuntu phone wyprzedane
<TheNumb> obydwa rzuty
<TheNumb> drugi się rozszedł s 10 minut podobno ;-)
<rsajdok> oby ludzie się nie zawiedli :)
<grek_> jakie ubuntu phone
<grek_> dajcie linka
<TheNumb> ubuntu.bq.com
<gjm> link też się wyprzedał
<lisu> ktos wie jaka cena tego byla?
<TheNumb> 169 ojo
<lisu> to wcale sie nie dziwie, ze poszedł na pniu
<TheNumb> no
<lisu> ostatnio odpalilem ubuntu touch na moim htc,
<lisu> 2-3 sec dzialal super, ale kolejne 15 zwisal
<lisu> jakby tak dograli temat, to nawet by androida skonczyli
<rsajdok> no to dograli z bq
<TheNumb> jeszcze jeden producent
<TheNumb> chyba meizu
<TheNumb> ja poczekam co wypuszczą z meizu
<TheNumb> https://twitter.com/bqreaders/status/565528229734547456
<TheNumb> we experienced a huge demand this morning, receiving over 12,000 orders per minute
<rsajdok> ja poczekam jak aplikacje będą
<TheNumb> są przecież
<TheNumb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J4TWDQDuhU
<rsajdok> daje rade :)
<rsajdok> TheNumb: jest sklep z aplikacjami?
<TheNumb> rsajdok: no pewnie.
<TheNumb> to nie iPhone z iphone os 1.1.2 :D
<rsajdok> TheNumb: daj linka
<TheNumb> rsajdok: chyba tylko z telefonu da się przeglądać.
<TheNumb> póki co
<TheNumb> No, nie ma.
<TheNumb> rsajdok: chyba możesz sobie uruchomić emulator i tam przejrzeć.
<TheNumb> jest jeszcze takie coś: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/browse-available-ubuntu-touch-applications/
<rsajdok> TheNumb: działa :)
<TheNumb> działa, no
<TheNumb> własnie sobie postawiłem na malinie
<rsajdok> ale nie ma aplikacji do ssh
<TheNumb> jest terminal
<TheNumb> + ssh :D
<rsajdok> ah
<TheNumb> broblę? <:
<rsajdok> rzeczywiście
<TheNumb> a jak nie ma zainstalowanego klienta
<TheNumb> to sobie dorzucisz z apta ;p
<rsajdok> tak, tak
<rsajdok> reddit jest
<TheNumb> zobaczę co wyprodukuje meizu
<TheNumb> i się zastanowię czy ubuntu czy jolla
<TheNumb> ;-)
<rsajdok> ja mam w domu nawet Flame urządzenie z firefoxos ;)
<TheNumb> jakoś mnie nie przekonały te telefony
<TheNumb> bawiłem się w emulatorze
<rsajdok> jest ok, ale pisze się cięzko bo nie ma swype
<rsajdok> jak się ktoś przyzyczai to cięzko klikać po literce
<rsajdok> no i brak aplikacji
<TheNumb> o tym nie pomyślałem
<TheNumb> brak swiftkey ;z
<rsajdok> brak nawigacji
<TheNumb> w ubuntu też nie ma pewnie
<TheNumb> i nie da się zainstalować innej klawiatury...
<rsajdok> jak się bierze takie telefon do ręki to wychodzi jaki android jest dopracowany
<rsajdok> ale niech próbują, pewnie
<TheNumb> no
<xaxes`> blackberry masterrace
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> passport jest ok
<TheNumb> tylko drogie
<xaxes`> q10
<TheNumb> cholernie drogie
<TheNumb> q10 to kupa
<xaxes`> mi się podoba
<xaxes`> mały ekran, bateria niezła, qwerty
<TheNumb> za mały ekran
<TheNumb> 4,5" by było ok
<TheNumb> qwerty mogą sobie wsadzić między bajki
<TheNumb> myślałem nad z30
<TheNumb> ale też trochę kupa
<rsajdok> kupiłem sobie q10 na próbe
<rsajdok> szybciej pisze jedną reką na androidzie niż na tym całym qwerty
<rsajdok> dodatkowo nie da się tego używać jedną reką więc bez sensu
<TheNumb> passport ma tę przewagę, że ta klawiatura jest dotykowa
<TheNumb> też
<rsajdok> ale nadal nie da się tego obsługiwać jedną reką poza tym ten sam problem aplikacji
<rsajdok> niby z androida działają ale dużo nie działa
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-12
<m477_> dobra pora sie nawalic
<m477_> :)
<probo> jak można zmienic wiadomosc powitalna na tty
<mati75> widzę ban na google
<BlessJah> pierwszy wynik w google jakby wpisal to co napisal tutaj to forum debiana gdzie rozwiazuja jego problem
<BlessJah> po polsku
<dweller> to jest zbyt proste
<jacekn> a na IRCa mu sie chcialo wejsc, dziwne
<dweller> jacekn: bo większość ludzi z natury jest głupia :P
<mati75> https://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=27025
<mati75> tu macie dobrego zawodnika
<Ashiren> paradoks nadmiernego lenistwa
<dweller> "czyny potrzebne do rozwiązania problemu są odwrotnie proporcjonalne do podjętych kroków"?
<gjm> >2015
<gjm> >forum
<mati75> gjm: fakt
<mati75> lepiej na fb napisać
<gjm> tylko listy dyskusyjne
<Spaulding> gday!
<Spaulding> mam pytanko, uzywa ktos z was esxi? chcialem w domu zamiast KVM postawic ;) warto?
<jacekn> Spaulding: KVM jest otwarty i dziala calkie niezle, wedlug mnie nie ma sensu chyba ze cos Ci nie dziala pod KVM
<Spaulding> no i tutaj jest glowne pytanie
<Spaulding> na esxi jestem w stanie "zguestowac" karte graficzna :)
<Spaulding> a czy jak mam HDMI to w guescie na esxi mi ja wylapie i bede mogl sobie filmy puszczac na TV?
<Spaulding> bo KVM poki co mi starcza, czy do zabawy czy na produkcje, a tutaj chcialem czysty "fun" zrobic, tylko pod mac'a widze lekko problemowe ale niby vsphere daje rade..
<Spaulding> tak tak, zawsze moge odpalic X'y na hoscie a guesty guestami :) ale chcialem sie troche pobawic/pomeczyc
<jacekn> Spaulding: nie mam pojecia
<dweller> Spaulding: pod kvmem też możesz
<dweller> prawdopodobnie nawet więcej niz pod esxem
<Spaulding> dweller: oo
<Spaulding> czyli moge sobie puscic z hosta karte?
<Spaulding> odpalic X'y na guescie
<Spaulding> i elegancko XMBC na TV?
<Spaulding> XBMC*
<dweller> możesz
<dweller> osxa możesz nawet odpalić
<dweller> cokolwiek
<dweller> ;f
<dweller> ale tylko osxa próbowałem z takich fancy haków
<Spaulding> mi solaris jedynie na kvm nie dziala :P
<Spaulding> ani illumos ani od joyentu ten smartos
<Spaulding> :(
<dweller> nie próbowałem
<Spaulding> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=162768
<Spaulding> hmmm
<dweller> mi kvm potrzebny jest do symulacji i grania w sumie
<Spaulding> rzeczywiscie cos jest
<dweller> jest
<dweller> odrazu mówię
<dweller> jeżeli masz kartę z efi gop i efi jako takie to ma sens
<dweller> inaczej jest troche uciążliwe
<dweller> bo trzeba patchować kernel
<Spaulding> mam APU
<Spaulding> :P
<Spaulding> czyli wbudowany radeon jest
<dweller> a druga grafika?
<dweller> bez drugiej nie podziałasz
<Spaulding> :(
<Spaulding> drugiej nie mam :P
<dweller> chyba tylko na intelu na xenie możesz zwirtualizować linuksa
<dweller> no to lipka :P
<Spaulding> no to najwzyej na hoscie odpale
<Spaulding> bo tak to KVM dziala bez zarzutu
<lisu1> `ping
<lisu1> ech, to juz nie te czasy, przekliniaka brak
<gjm> qermit: przekliniaka brak
<Ashiren> `cat
<gjm> :3
<drathir> ;(
<TheNumb> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-13
<m477_> 2st
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/SUeogJY.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-14
<m477> NIE MA SPANIA
<m477> w ogole beka http://zaufanatrzeciastrona.pl/post/baza-silk-road-2-na-sprzedaz-ujawniono-dane-czesci-uzytkownikow/#more-14225
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2012/8/23/41034545-6d9f-4576-854f-e2417ae6dde8.jpeg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/4f4Nnne.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8433517824/hA393F0E1/
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/axZdER1_460s.jpg
<Cezikos> Hey, w jaki sposób postawić DNS server dla localhost?
<mati75> bind na localhost
<m477> kto sie podejmie tego zaszczytu i sie zachla ze mna na smierc? :)
<Cezikos> @mati75, ale oprócz tego trzeba postawić server dns?
<mati75> Cezikos: a bind to co?
<xdudi> m477: chętnie, o ile to 64bitowy alkohol :)
<m477> xdudi: niestety nie posiadam alkoholu w takiej architekturze :(
<xdudi> m477: a jaki posiadasz? najwyżej będziemy emulować fazę :)
<m477> xdudi: chcesz pić piwo i udawać że to wódka?
<xdudi> m477: jeśli coś jest głupie, a działa, to nie jest głupie :P
<m477> bo wiesz z piwami to jest tak jak z kreglami, trzeba wy***ac jak najwiecej
<xdudi> m477: piszę się na to :)
<m477> xdudi:  no to polewaj wirtualna maszyne i jedziemy
<xdudi> m477: przydałby się jeszcze garbage collector, na wypadek jakbyśmy za dużo wypili :P
<m477> ja mam automatyczny
<m477> i duzo pamieci wirtualnej, to powinno dac rade
<xdudi> nie mam w zwyczaju robieniu "wycieków", jak co poniektórzy :)
<drathir> m477: miales nie % no....
<drathir> lol "emulowac faze" lol
<m477> kiedy to bylo...
<m477> lata świetlne temu, hehe
<drathir> m477: jeszcze na dlugosc okna sie zmiescilo ;p
<m477> drathir: co?
<drathir> no ale fakt poprawke na ruch trzeba wziac...
<drathir> m477: irssi...
<m477> lata temu z tego korzystalem ostatnio
<Ashiren> 3: http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/anKNQM0_460s.jpg
<xdudi> Ashiren: to twój kot?
<m477> prawie 24h idzie mi juz przelew bankowy :/
<xdudi> m477: bitcoin idzie szybciej :P
<m477> xdudi: no wlasnie na gielde wplacam :F
<m477> trzeba je najpierw za cos kupic
<drathir> m477: a gdzie kupujesz bitcoiny?
<xdudi> m477: można za dogecoiny :P
<m477> w supermarkecie
<m477> promocja jest
<drathir> m477: to chyba jeszcze nie w polsce...
<m477> drathir: na bitcurex
<drathir> ale ciekawe czy cos polskiego jest czy trzeba przez paypale...
<m477> ale co
<m477> paypala to ja raz do roku moze uzywam
<m477> jak trzeba cos za granica albo w dolarach zaplacic
<Ashiren> xdudi: nie :(((
<xdudi> Ashiren: może to i lepiej, ciężko na niego ciuchy dostać...
<drathir> m477: w sensie czy wymyslili cos polskiego do kupna bitcoinow, czy gdzie na zagranicznych z paypala trzeba...
<m477> drathir: no przeciez sa polskie gieldy
<m477> gdzie sie zlotowki wymienia....
<m477> bo jak rozumiem o to pytasz
<drathir> m477: nom dokladnie, to fajnie, choc nie zdziwilbym sie gdyby nnie bylo, bo polska zawsze w tyle...
<m477> wiekszosc krajow ma, zreszta co to za roznica
<m477> przeciez mozesz zlotowki na USD wymienic
<m477> tyle ze nie musisz przelewow zagranicznych robic
<drathir> m477: tylko, ze niektore kraje akceptuja tylko od mieszkancow, bo trzeba sie legitymowac...
<m477> drathir: nie na kazdej
<Ashiren> :D https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgdim9GmjS1qfyzelo1_1280.jpg
<m477> too much cocaine
<Cezikos> w jaki sposób mogę ustawić czas życia adresów dns?(bind dns)
<jacekowski> w $TTL
<Cezikos> chodzi mi o to, że po restarcie za każdym razem pierwszy raz musi pobrać z zewnętrznego dns, a później sobie już go używa(do restartu)
<jacekowski> ze co?
<jacekowski> ale ty masz autoratywny serwer dns?
<Cezikos> tak
<jacekowski> no to skad niby ma pobrac z zewnetrzenego dns
<jacekowski> chyba ze na zewnetrznym serwerze zezwolisz na transfery strefy z twojego adresu i zrobisz stub strefe
<jacekowski> wtedy bedzie robil AFXR na starcie zeby zaladowac strefe z innego mastera
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/0nvB9tO.jpg
<CookieM> http://i.imgur.com/LNqZzzN.jpg
<xdudi> Ashiren: http://img.myepicwall.com/2014/11/3324349de337e8e996ab0785fb7fac24.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-15
<m477_> st
<m477_> znowu pusto ;/
<gjm> tak
<rsajdok> http://www.wired.com/2015/02/hands-on-ubuntu-phone/
<mati75> eh
<mati75> przyliniak by się przydał
<Ashiren> :kotki
<mati75> przekliniak*
<drathir> mati75: ++
<m477_> icc to jakis intelowski odpowiednik gcc?
<redguy> m477__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_C%2B%2B_Compiler
<jacekowski> m477__: tak
<jacekowski> m477__: znacznie lepszy od gcc
<jacekowski> m477__: cos rzedu 50% szybszy kod wychodzi i sam kompilator jest szybszy
<m477__> jacekowski: ale tylko na sprzecie intela?
<m477__> juz akurat skompilowalem to co mialem
<jacekowski> m477__: nawet na sprzecie amd dziala lepiej od gcc
<m477__> a do czego jest  kompilator C++ na androida, do kompilowania jadra?
<m477__> aha OpenGL'a kompiluje
<jacekowski> m477: NDK
<m477> jacekowski: da sie to skads pobrac bo w repo nie widze ani na stronie intela?
<TheNumb> https://software.intel.com/en-us/intel-parallel-studio-xe
<TheNumb> m477: ^
<m477> TheNumb: tu jest tylko trial 30 dniowy
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-15
<dzik> This permits use of a mounted filesystem as a cache for other           │
<dzik>   │ filesystems - primarily networking filesystems - thus allowing fast     │
<dzik>   │ local disk to enhance the speed of slower devices.
<dzik> jak to rozumieć ?
<dzik> a pseudo filesystems do czego ?
<Dread> pisz to samo na milionie kanałów.
<Dread> nie wiesz == nie ruszaj
<Dread> jest to nawet napisane w README dołączonym do kernela.
<dzik>  do czego służą przełączniki  --us --uc - w make-kpkg ?
<Dread> man make-kpkg
<dzik> następne pytanie czy generować jeszcze raz init jak będę kompilował ?
<dzik> kupuje CHIEFTECA Z SERII FORCE 500w
<dzik> z 2015
<dzik> hmm
<drathir> xfce4 je z 350max...
<drathir> Dread: cos coraz bardziej troling lvl wzrasta...
<drathir> i w sumie to kto kompiluje kernel jak sie nie zna...
<jacekowski> ktos sie jeszcze przejmuje zuzyciem ramu?
<jacekowski> 32GB w laptopie 64GB w desktopie i nawet sie nie zastanawiam czy chrome zuzywa 2GB czy 10GB
<Ashiren> http://x3.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/c3201142/comment_rKQ6nslA6spAbP6l2a9Nu1BFP8ihzHX3,w400.jpg
<jacekowski> bo kurwa mozna
<jacekowski> a ja sie zastanawiam czy nie dorzucic ramu zeby bylo ladne 128GB
<drathir> jacekowski: 4ram + 8G swap tez daje rade...
<jacekowski> ale nastepny upgrade bedzie grafika chyba
<drathir> choc ddr3 wzglednie tani jest...
<jacekowski> ja mam DDR4
<drathir> jacekowski: to jeszcze sie w sumie nie oplaca bo drozszy od ddr3 a trzeba cale bebechy wymieniac...
<drathir> nowa platforme tez trzeba sie zastanowic, bo od kilkunastu do kilkudziesieciu procent drozej wyjdzie ...
<Ashiren> ale bogactwo to i mozna miec ddr4
<jacekowski> bebechy mam i tak cale nowe
<drathir> jacekowski: ale jak jest mozliwosc to czemu nie, ddr4 mniej pradu wieksze taktowan, ale szalu nie robi choc na plus oczywiscie wszystko...
<jacekowski> chcialem x99 a z tym tylko ddr4
<drathir> jacekowski: do 3.5k osobiscie odradzam ddr4 powyzej juz mozna rozwazyc...
<jacekowski> ostatecznie budzet mi wyszedl £4k
<jacekowski> chociaz sporo poszlo na 144HZ 2560x1440 IPS monitory
<drathir> jacekowski: a to juz porzadny sprzet i na ssd zapewne?
<drathir> ups... to jeszcze monitory...
<jacekowski> ta 950 pro
<drathir> ram g.skille czy kingstony?
<jacekowski> corsair
<jacekowski> ttp://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0134EW7G8?keywords=corsair%208x8gb&qid=1455574389&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3
<jacekowski> te
<jacekowski> 4 czerwone i 4 czarne
<jacekowski> bo czarne byly tansze jak kupowalem pierwsze 32GB
<jacekowski> potem czerwone byly tansze
<drathir> slyszec slyszalem, ale nie mialem stycznosci nigdy... jak sie sprawuja jak do tej pory nie ma problemow?
<jacekowski> to i tak wszystko robione przez hynixa albo samsunga
<jacekowski> albo kogokolwiek kto ram robi
<drathir> fajnie, ze radiatory dodane, mala rzecz a cieszy...
<jacekowski> gowno daja
<jacekowski> ram i tak sie nie grzeje w znaczacy sposob
<drathir> hrhr az tak zle? niektore sa kiepsko zaprojektowane i kurz sie zbiera...
<jacekowski> nie, temperatury ramu z radiatorami i bez sa tak niskie ze jest to bez znaczenia
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza ddr4
<jacekowski> najcieplejsze byly karty graficzne
<drathir> jacekowski: ale jak sie podkrecalo ddr3 to tam sie przydawaly... w sumie nie wiem jak ddr4 sie daja krecic, ale z racji nizszego napiecia moze w ogole nie byc roznicy fakt...
<jacekowski> DDR4 zuzywaja mniej niz DDR3L
<jacekowski> taki 8GB modul to jakies 3W
<drathir> ale to dobrze w sumie ze w strone green ida...
<jacekowski> to nawet nie chodzi o green tylko o to ze kiedys 300W wystarczalo na dosyc przyzwoity komputer
<jacekowski> teraz 1kW to tak ledwo co
<jacekowski> procesor sam 140W TDP, ale podkrecony z wylaczonym ograniczeniem mocy ciagnie okolo 300W
<jacekowski> karta graficzna niecale 300W sztuka
<jacekowski> w lecie sie wszystko staje nieznosnie gorace
<jacekowski> w zimie ogrzewania nie trzeba
<drathir> jacekowski: ale przeciez intel teraz tdp max 120W wiekszosc do 85W a i nvidia grafiki na zuzycie odcina 1kW to na bank tylko w sli konfiguracjach na bank...
<jacekowski> czekam na nowe karty od AMD
<jacekowski> drathir: haswell ma standardowe TDP 140W
<jacekowski> teraz skylake nowy ma mniej
<jacekowski> 300W karta graficzna + 150W procesor + kolejne 100W jakas reszta badziewia
<jacekowski> dlatego amd tez wypuscilo fury x z chlodzeniem wodnym i bardziej oszczedne
<jacekowski> i nawet r9 nano ktore ma dokladnie te same parametry co fury x ale jeszcze bardziej ograniczone zuzycie mocy
<drathir> jacekowski: w sumie racja i7 raczej troche wiecej powinny ciagnac osobiscie przewaznie top i5 4gen biore i5-4670k bo tego nikt nie zajedzie, o ile nie bawi sie w obrobke video/grrafiki...
<drathir> jacekowski: jestem ciekaw jak teraz w ostatnich wynikach wojny wyglada gpu nvidia vs ati... cenowo zapewne ati jak zwykle wygrywa...
<jacekowski> amd jest szybsze
<jacekowski> od dawna bylo
<jacekowski> nvidia ma przewage jak cos nowego wychodzi bo rzucaja na to duzo dolarow i maja od razu zoptymalizowane sterowniki jak gra wychodzi
<jacekowski> czyli jak wszyscy testuja
<drathir> 740M ladnie na notebookach wymiatalo...
<jacekowski> ale jak ktos przetestuje gre miesiac pozniej jak AMD wypusci zoptymalizowane sterowniki
<jacekowski> to nagle sie okazuje ze AMD wychodzi lepiej
<jacekowski> w laptopie mam 980M
<jacekowski> i daje rade
<jacekowski> ledwo co ale daje rade
<drathir> jacekowski: najlepiej by bylo gdyby otworzyli wszystkie specyfikacje to nagle by sie okazalo, ze linuxowe open drivery bardziej wydajniejsze od zamknietych...
<jacekowski> jak na razie wyglada na to ze nie sa
<jacekowski> linuxowy system grafiki obsysa
<jacekowski> owszem, postep jakis tam jest
<drathir> bo wiekszosc to reverse enginering niestety i musza sie domyslac czy od zera instrukcje tworzyc...
<jacekowski> tylko ze drivery od nvidii na linuxa i windowsa to jest prawie to samo
<jacekowski> tylko ze z powodow historycznych i tego ze bylo X (ktore samo w sobie nie jest zle, ale do 3d sie nie nadaje)
<jacekowski> narzut na wszystko pod linuxem jest znacznie wiekszy
<jacekowski> ide spac
<drathir> ogolnie teraz straram sie wszedzie dri 3 + glamor wszedzie wciskac choc slyszalem ze i tak zbugowany ciagle jest...
<drathir> jacekowski: kolorowych...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-16
<dzik> witam
<dzik> coś może o linuxie ?
<ciastek> że
<ciastek> może
<dzik> czy niepotrzebne moduły można tylko przez kompilację wyrzucić ? A jak się skompiluje kernel to wtedy jeszcze jakoś można ?
<firemark> dzik: zrobiłeś już make menuconfig?
<firemark> moduły można załączać swobodnie lub wbudować w kernel
<firemark> jak wbudujesz - to ni chuj, nie da się
<firemark> więc generalnie jak dużo modułów, to jest ok
<dzik> a można jakoś zobaczyć ile moduły ramu zjadają ?
<firemark> dzik: który mamy rok?
<firemark> jezeli powyzej 2000 to sie nie martw o ram.
<gjm> zS
<gjm> xD
<okularnik> xbindkeys nie chce działać ktoś pomoże ?
<okularnik> część skrótów działa a niektóre nie
<okularnik> pomagam zdalnie wujkowi
<okularnik> pomóżcie dobrodzieje
<firemark> okularnik: patrz, mi działa
<tobiasz29> może by pomogło odkurzenie klawiatury?
<firemark> i/4
<firemark> awww fuck
<firemark> nie umiem pisac na klawiaturze
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-17
<tobiasz29> o/
<m477> o\
<Bonn333> o/
<firemark> nie pozwoliłem ci się witać.
<Ashiren> 3rd
<firemark> Ashiren: lol
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-18
<tobiasz29> o/
<PoKrAk> hej jest ktoś? co postfxem sie para?
<Ashiren> prefix
<PoKrAk> posfix :)
<Voldenet> PoKrAk: poleciłbym, exchange'a, ale trollowanie też ma jakieś granice
<Voldenet> s/,//
<PoKrAk> ta
<PoKrAk> ma
<PoKrAk> kwestia jest do d i nic nie poradze
<PoKrAk> narazie może programista mi ogarnie skrypt co to poroboi
<PoKrAk> jak zrobic cos takiego: *@email.com wysłany na my@adress.com zotać ma przesłany ze zmienionym polem from: my@address.com to address my2@address.com
<Voldenet> PoKrAk: zależy czy chcesz to robić regexem, czy konkretny mail ma być rewrite'owany
<Voldenet> do tego drugiego możesz użyć smtp_generic_maps afair
<Voldenet> zresztą zerknij w man trivial-rewrite
<PoKrAk> mail przychodzący na konkretną skrzynkę (1)  ma byc forwardowany na konkretną skrzynkę (2) i musi w polu od zawierać adres email skrzynki (1)
<PoKrAk> a nie oryginalnego nadawcy
<Voldenet> http://www.postfix.org/ADDRESS_REWRITING_README.html
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-19
<tobiasz29> o/
<zasek> Nie wiem co bylo grane ale dopiero 16.04 normalnie z live ruszyla. Non stop blad nouveanu byl
<m477_> podbij bas
<zasek> Podbij bas?
<Ashiren> po pierwsze masa
<blabs> czesc wczoraj na bunsenlabs zainstalowalem i uruchomilem chomikboxa a dzis nie chce mi sie uruchomic nawet po przeinstalowaniu, pomozecie?
<Ashiren> bunsenlabs?
<gjm> wtf
<Ashiren> odpal chomikboxa z linii komend i moze jest tam jakis blad
<Ashiren> chomikbox o.O
<blabs> potrzebny mi do wrzucenia paru duzych plikow na chomika
<blabs> Ashiren: probowalem..
<blabs> powtorzylem 2 razy caly proces instalacji ktory wczoraj zadzialal... i nic
<Ashiren> i nic nie pokazuje?
<blabs> nul
<gjm> >2016
<gjm> >chomikuj
<tobiasz29> 2x ch
<Bodzioslaw> ch
<Bodzioslaw> 3x ch
<tobiasz29> Bodzioslaw: mój myk był "chomik chuj" a twój?  :]
<Bodzioslaw> "chujowy chomik w chuj"
<tobiasz29> ale w sumie masz 4 ch  :x
<markopo> czesc, czy ktos nauczy jak ustawic jezyk polski w trybie LiveUSB ?
<markopo> tu sie nie pomaga, czy o co chodzi ze nikt nie pisze?
<ciastek> markopo: tak
<Bodzioslaw> markopo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf here you go
<markopo> dzięki za link, poczytam
<drathir> co to sie dzieje ;/ chomiki na linuxa...
<drathir> jakby ludzie dropboxa nie znali...
<tobiasz29> drathir: sie dziwisz... google nie znajo, a dropbox majo znać?  ;]
<Ashiren> niestety pewnie na chomikuj dalej sa tresci niedostepne nigdzie indziej
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: nie ma na Ziemi takiego miejsca, o którym piszesz :)
<tobiasz29> tzn. takich, gdzie TREŚCI jakieś byłyby niedostępne.
<drathir> totalizator: w sumie racja... ale fakt faktem, ze chomik to podobny brainwash do m$ jest... nabijanie na zywca ludzi w butelke...
<drathir> Ashiren: zgodzilbym sie co do pl tresci...
<drathir> ogolnie cos pl znalezc to tragedia...
<tobiasz29> dlatego, bo nie ma... ale jak jest, znajdziesz.
<drathir> tobiasz29: w sumie pare razy tylko czegos polskiego szukalem, ale masakra byla znalezc jak juz sie wydawalo, ze jest to martwe sie okazywalo, albo platne i to wcale nie z amazona...
<tobiasz29> dlatego znajomość podstawowa j.angielskiego czy jakiegokolwiek innego popłaca i na dobrą sprawę w informatyce (?) bez znajomości podstaw ang. to masakra.  :x
<drathir> tobiasz29: dla mnie to tam nie problem i znajezc cos to minuty sa, gorzej jat trzeba dla kogos znalezc cos po pl i w dodatku made in pl ;p to jest czesto mission impossible i tak okolo miesiaca przyblizony termin min...
<tobiasz29> egri
<tobiasz29> piłęm do tych słów: " markopo> tu sie nie pomaga, czy o co chodzi ze nikt nie pisze?"
<drathir> ebooki np. to wszystkie jezyki swiata predzej idzie dorwac niz polskie ;p nawet podejrzewam, ze po ang. szybciej bym zdazyl przeczytac, anizeli po pl dorwac ;p
 * tobiasz29 woli papier
<drathir> tobiasz29: to i tak dobrze, ze nie poszlo to po 30sek od pytania...
 * drathir zerka na scrollback-a czy aby nie bylo to po 30sek jednak...
<tobiasz29> na tym kanale nie
<tobiasz29> nie poszło
<tobiasz29> ;]
<drathir> uff...
<tobiasz29> ok, idę do sklepiku
<tobiasz29> po bułki  ]:)
<drathir> tobiasz29: uwazaj na zamiecie...
<tobiasz29> tak, włąśnie szukam pontonu i gumowców
<tobiasz29> to co napadało się roztapia w ekspresowym tempie... ponad 5 cm śniegu  :|
<drathir> tobiasz29: a co do papiery to fakt papier ma to cos czego ebooki nie predko beda posiadac...
<tobiasz29> nom... ebokiem się źle podciera :D
 * tobiasz29 &   o/
<drathir> tobiasz29: ta pogoda to sie zdecydowac cos nie moze tak do konca...
<ciastek> Gdzie ten śnieg? tobiasz29
<tobiasz29> kotlina kłodzka
<tobiasz29> ale jak pisałęm, bardziej był, niż jest... teraz
<tobiasz29> ciastek == CookieM  ?   :)
<tobiasz29> chyba nie
<tobiasz29> dobranoc wam
<ciastek> Nie, dobranoc!
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-20
<tobiasz29> o/
<gjm> \o
<gjm> oh, wait
<tobiasz29> :>
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :p https://i.imgur.com/eSAoyHm.jpg
<gjm> takie tem selfie
<tobiasz29> kot ma problemy z uzębieniem... za dużo słodyczy  :>
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/fRQeIiT.jpg
<firemark> /./10
<firemark> wtf
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: białawy próżniak i narcyz, ten obok bandyta i zgred  :D
<Ashiren> :D http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aGxEWn7_460sv.mp4
<dario> jest tu ktoś????
<dario> mam pytanie o eclipse
<Ashiren> hm?
<dario> ikonka w includach jest z kluczykiem ??? co to moze znaczyc i jak sie tego pozbyc
<Ashiren> w jakich includach
<gjm> eh gurwa
<dario> w projekcie, w katalogu include sa pliki .h i jeden z nich jest z kluczykiem
<pskosinski> screenshot by zapewne pomógł
<gjm> sprawdź prawa do zapisu
<gjm> kolejny co leci na gotowcach :>
<dario> gdzie wstawic najlepiej screena?
<Ashiren> wstaw.org
<gjm> na olx
<dario> http://wstaw.org/w/3Opv/
<pskosinski> gjm: lol @ olx.
<dario> uprawnienia 664
<pskosinski> ale gjm dobrze prawi pewnie
<gjm> no i jasne
<dario> co jest jasne?
<gjm> piwo
<gjm> jasne, pełne
<Ashiren> zamien uprawnienia na 755 i bedzie git
<Ashiren> a nawet svn
<gjm> mercurial
<pskosinski> mercurial już nie jak główny dev powiedział papa
<gjm> jeszcze jak
<pskosinski> ile ci anglicy tracą na tym że nie znają polskiego
<dario> 775 bez zmian
<pskosinski> nie rozumieją "i git"
<dario> 755
<Ashiren> a przeszkadza ten kluczyk bardzo
<gjm> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11796235/what-is-the-meaning-of-this-decorated-folder-icon-in-eclipse-cdt-project-explore
<gjm> borze gurwa
<dario> ale co to za kluczyk?
<gjm> eclipse key icon
<gjm> a to nie klucz
<gjm> taki psikus
<dario> ikonka z kluczykiem jak juz
<gjm> nie z kluczykiem
<gjm> zainwestuj w rozdziałkę
<pskosinski> no wiesz, ciężko odróżnić klucz od... klucza na 8x8 pikseli. ;)
<pskosinski> zresztą po polsku to i tak klucz
<gjm> no ale wkleiłem linkę ,_,
 * pskosinski pets gjm, niet smutaj
<Ashiren> aww http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aPD3V6V_460s.jpg
<pskosinski> ten po lewej jakiś przerażony
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsktMaocxxw
<pskosinski> z temu po prawej się podoba, zbok
<dario> http://wstaw.org/w/3OpB/
<gjm> trochę chamsko
<gjm> nazwać ślepego kota stevie xD
<gjm> w ogóle
<dario> fukcje z robalem sa deklarowane wlasnie w pliku z "kluczykiem"
<gjm> czemu java mi tak brzydko wygląda? ,_,
<tobiasz29> * fuksje
<gjm> http://www.wstaw.org/m/2016/02/20/2016-02-20-150210-screenshot.png
<pskosinski> dario: chyba warto byłoby zapytać na #eclipse
<gjm> czemu te fonty są takie wielkie
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2016/02/20/2016-02-20-150412-screenshot.png
<gjm> aaaaaa
<gjm> xD
<gjm> welp, nie pomogło
<gjm> 2 giba ramu
<gjm> ,_,
<tobiasz29> to wina lenovo
<gjm> lelnovo
<tobiasz29> (ovo)
<Ashiren> tak bez swapa
<Ashiren> wstyt
<gjm> ok, to firefox zbrodniarz wojenny
<dweller> martwio sie o ram
<dweller> https://i.imgur.com/tB1msBZ.png
<dweller> to chyba ja powinienem się martwić :3
<gjm> odpal Xorga do pogadamy
<gjm> s/do/to/
<gjm> todo
<dweller> u wot
<dweller> m8
<gjm> lol jk
<dweller> srołk
<mati75> logować się z roota na irc to jak przeglądać internet przez ie
<gjm> taki nowy
<d42> z humorkiem
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.imgur.com/uwzOLcT.jpg
<firemark> mati75: tez sie dalem nabrac.
<pskosinski> Ashiren: Ty fioła na punkcie kotów masz na co dzień czy tylko w sobotę?
<dweller> tylko w sobotę
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.imgur.com/RaYDcBc.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-21
<SamusSR388> fioła to ma na codzień, ale tylko w sobote sie nim dzieli
<pskosinski> :D
<pskosinski> Szkoda, całkiem fajne te zdjęcia były. ;)
<Ashiren> poza sobota to banujo
<tobiasz29> * soboto
<drathir> lol
<drac0666> Czesc
<drac0666> Mam problem posiadam ubuntu 15 i karte dzwiekowa na USB, czasem działa dobrze, a czasem nie ma żadnego dzwieku np musze 3x wlaczyc przegladarke zeby uslyszec cos z YT
<drac0666> czy jest ktoś w stanie mi pomoc?
<firemark> pulseaudio
<firemark> uruchom pavucontrol
<drac0666> gra tam
<firemark> i jak nie dziala - to przełącz na dobry strumień
<drac0666> na urzadzeniach wyjscia pasek sie rusza
<drac0666> tak jakby odtwarzal
<drac0666> a jednak nic nie slychac
<firemark> well
<firemark> to pulseaudio, działa… losowo
<drac0666> no wlasnie tylko czemu?
<firemark> sam mam z tym problemy
<drac0666> teraz slucham spotify i jest ok
<drac0666> zamkne spotify i za 5 min
<drac0666> nic nie uslysze
<firemark> moze nie masz jako default?
<drac0666> zbanowalem inna karte - ati hdi
<drac0666> i profil analog output tez forcowalem zeby byl jako glowny
<firemark> to nie wiem
<drac0666> poza tym to samo tak mogloby sie przestawiac? ;p
<firemark> pulseaudio jest zjebane
<firemark> niestety lubi :/
<firemark> szczegolnie gdy mam rozmowe z klientem
<Carno> oszczedzanie energii na portach usb wylaczone?
<drac0666> na tej dystrybucji nie, probowalem tego wczesniej na mint gdzie mialem ten sam problem i nic nie dalo
<drac0666> myslalem ze to wina distro ale co bym nie zainstalowal dzieje sie to samo
<drac0666> juz 3 dzien z tym walcze
<firemark> współczuję
<drac0666> a co do pulseaudio to nawet jak zrobie pulseaudio -k to tez brak efektu
<drac0666> sa w ogole jakies alternatywy dla tego?
<firemark> tak, odinstalowanie pulseaudio jak możesz
<firemark> tylko wtedy musisz w configu alsy ustawiać :P
<drac0666> nie przeszkadzałoby mi to gdyby byla stabilność
<firemark> pulseaudio niby to robi za ciebie
<drac0666> firemark, jestes?
<firemark> drac0666: dlaczego ja?
<firemark> mnie pulseaudio wkurwiam, a musze je mieć
<firemark> :D
<firemark> *wkurza
<drac0666> bo z Toba rozmawialem wiec tak sobie pomyslalem ze zapytam czy jestes
<drac0666> jak w configu pulseaudio zmienilem autospawn=yes na no
<drac0666> to rozumiem ze usluga juz nie startuje?
<drac0666> bo w services --status-all nie widzę zadnego pulseaudio, ale pytam dla pewnosci czy to ustrojstwo sie inaczej nie nazywa
<firemark> nie mam pojecia
<firemark> nie rozumiem configu pulseaudio
<firemark> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio
<firemark> moze tu cos bedzie
<drac0666> hmm no to jesli rozumiem to mi juz nie dziala
<drac0666> a dlaczego Ty potrzebujesz ?
<firemark> hm.
<firemark> nie zdazylem oddpisac
<SamusSR388> możesz napisać
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-14
<fLx> witam
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<fLx> Mam pytanie, zainstalowalem Ubuntu 16.04.1 i po uruchomieniu ponowym mam czarny ekran
<fLx> zmienialem w grub z quiet splash na nomode - nie dziala, na radeon.modeset=0 - tez nie dziala
<fLx> G3258 + R9 380
<fLx> jakis pomysl ?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-15
<bartfaq> Czesc
<bartfaq> Jest dostepny kanal android po polsku ?
<bartfaq> Sprawdzmy ffoxie
<bartfaq> Thx
<gjm> co
<Ashiren> tak
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-17
<dancios> Witam :> Jaki jest najbardziej przyjemny webowy interfejs na gita ?
<greku> gitweb?
<greku> ale to tez zalezy co potrzebujesz dokladnie
<greku> masz tez gitlist
<xao_> bry
<xao_> moze ktos ma deczko doswiadczenia i poradzi odnosnie przygotowania stanowiska do pracy zdalnej/telepracy
<xao_> na co powinienem zwrocic uwage tworzac takie stanowisko (od strony technicznej)
<gjm_> Na piwo i przekąski.
<xao_> to chyba na rozmowie
<xao_> mam mikroskopijne biuro jak na janusza biznesu przystalo gdzie w sumie mam miejsce na serwerownie i 2 biurka ale mamy zamiar z qmplem zatrudnic 2 osoby, ktorym bysmy przekonfigurowane laptopy zapodali i sobie oni by z nich pracowali
<xao_> i tutaj w sumie sie zastanawiam na co mam postawic w przypadku infrastruktury, w jakiegos boxa vps-ssl zainwestowac czy moze jest inny sposob, jakies porady odnosnie co stawiac na tych laptopach extra?
<Voldenet> musi być woda i klima, a laptopy to gówno
<Voldenet> infrastrukturalnie vpn, rdp, ssh, może nawet vnc (zjedzą was za to, ale trudno)
<Voldenet> nie wiem tylko czy openvpn czy coś komercyjnego
<d42> hurdurdur
<Voldenet> co do dokładniejszych wymagań, to pewnie jakieś bhp mówi dokładnie jakie krzesła/woda muszą być
<gjm_> Chyba nie o to chodzi.
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> nie wiem, ja jak janusz z januszem
<xao_> w sumie mamy plan taki by oni sobie na tych laptopach robili co maja robic (kodzic) i laczyc sie z serverm, w sumie dla tego nad vpn myslalem bo kodzenie na vnc to by byla troche glupota
<Voldenet> czekaj, >stanowisko do pracy zdalnej
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<gjm_> Daj im link do GitHuba.
<Voldenet> gjm_++
<xao_> w sumie raczej pornhuba
<xao_> chyba ze prywatny server sie jakos stawialo chyba
<Voldenet> jest jakiś github pro afair
<Voldenet> możesz zawsze gitlaba coś
<Voldenet> (⌐■_■)
<gjm_> Nie, dawało się pieniążki i miało się prywatne repo.
<xao_> cos ostatnio #afera byla bo jakis sysadmin wywalil serwa ala git
<gjm_> >#afera
<Voldenet> oni mają dużo backupów, więc spoko
<gjm_> Proszę wracać na wypok.
<Voldenet> twój tłiter jest tam ----->
<Voldenet> czy tam inny wypok
<Voldenet> tbh jest pełno serwisów
<Voldenet> z gitem
<xao_> nie mam wykopa bo tam szkalujo
<Voldenet> zamkniętym, otwartym, whatever
<xao_> w sumie pomysl nie glupi z gitem
<xao_> thx
<Voldenet> ale co do pracy zdalnej to tyle pomysłów, ile firm
<gjm_> Jak januszeł, to pewnie chce patrzeć, czy koledzy pracują.
<gjm_> :^)
<Voldenet> bo na pewno kradno :^)
<Voldenet> i bukuja 4 godziny za task jaki robili 3
<d42> skurwysyny
<gjm_> Tak będzie.
<gjm_> Dlatego założyłbym im chomąto.
<Voldenet> poprostu niech weźmie proponowaną stawkę godzinową, pomnoży *3/4
<Voldenet> i zaproponuje wtedy :^)
<xao_> i tak beda pracowac na linuksie wiec jedyne co tam sobie beda mogli zainstalowac to chyba super tuxa do zabijania czasu
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> bo na linuksie nie ma gier
<xao_> sa i to jeszcze jak, nie mowie, ze nie ma, ale bez su to chyba raczej cos przegladarkowgo beda mogli
<xao_> nesbox i contra albo micromachines
<gjm_> Powieś im kamery.
<gjm_> Mam też nadzieję, że zapłacisz im grosze.
<gjm_> Programiści największe zwierzęta.
<PolishProgrammer> zawsze można cube 2 odpalić, albo inne starocie
<PolishProgrammer> nie wyobrazam sobie korzystania z linuksa bez roota
<BlessJah> xao_: jeśli mają fizyczny dostęp i nie są amebami, to mają roota
<BlessJah> xao_: a brak roota poważnie utrudnia pracę
<PolishProgrammer> ^ tryb recovery = root
<xao_> @gjm ale tak serio, nie rozumiem tego, jak siedzisz w robocie i masz monitoring to robisz "meh" chociaz i tak widac na nim srednio o kant dupy rozbijajac kto co robi w biurze ale jak masz program do logowania tego co odpalasz na sprzecie to juz wielkie hur dur
<gjm_> o kurdebele
<gjm_> hakerzy
<xao_> a jak przyjdzie co do czego to taka pani krystynka znowu powie "samo siem stanelo" kiedy w logu widac jak chce na 3 razy pod rzad zainstalowac pasjansa z jakiejs chinskiej strony z wirusami bo ktos sysadmin wylaczyl
<xao_> a takie rzeczy juz w zyciu tez widzialem
<d42> generalnie znajduje to zabawnym, że chcesz zatrudnić dwie osoby i zrobić z tego korporacje
<d42> zamiast znaleźć ludzi, którzy nie jedzą gówna :3
<BlessJah> i zaufać pracownikom
<xao_> ale czy program do logow to od razu oboz pracy czy dbanie o swoj sprzet?
<d42> tu sie pojawiło troche więcej koncepcji niż program do logów xD
<PolishProgrammer> dbanie o sprzęt, i dupochron :)
<d42> no i też nie wiem do końca co taki program do logów ci powie
<xao_> @d42 by gjm
<xao_> co bylo klepniete w konsoli np, czy co bylo odpalone + timestamp
<xao_> w sumie pomocne jak cos ci jebnie z nienacka a pracownika masz 400km od biura a chcialbys to co najwyzej naprawic zdalnie
<d42> no to to, że coś sie zjebało i nikt nie wie co i dlaczego rozwiązuje się dobrą kulturą pracy :^)
<xao_> sam sobie szefem, pomoca techniczna i sprzataczka to jakos staram sie zaplanowac co mam wrzucic na ten sprzet nim go przesle dalej
<d42> i w sumie nie wiem czy w ogóle jest coś do łapania inputu z terminala i połączeń ssh
<gjm_> [2137.2137] bash: ls -al
<d42> poza czymś co by łapało absolutnie wszystko
<d42> a to jest już troche xD
<BlessJah> źle się do tego zabierasz, kolejny antyweb powstanie
<gjm_> Nagrywaj pulpit xD
<BlessJah> "tym razem hasło do serwera będzie znała tylko jedna osoba"
<gjm_> jaki antyweb seba xD
<gjm_> coś dzowni
<gjm_> tylko nie w tej serwerowni
<gjm_> dzwoni
<d42> kek
<xao_> @gjm takie szybkie pytanie, kilka lat temu jeszcze byles tutaj szarakiem z gimby po ktorym wszyscy jechali jak po burej suce, nagle po kilku latach wpadam tutaj i masz opa, cos sie stalo przez te 3-4 lata gdy mnie tu nie bylo?
<d42> jest już szarakiem po gimbie, po ktorym wszyscy jadą jak po burej suce
<gjm_> to zabawne bo
<gjm_> 14:01 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 7     gjm                    +Aiotv [modified 4y 37w 2d ago]
<gjm_> xD
<xao_> ujme to slowami wielkiego czlowieka, "szkoda strzepic ryja"
<gjm_> Może byś się przedstawił.
<gjm_> :_D
<xao_> slyszalem, ze mlodszy starszemu sie przedstawia
<xao_> wiec jedziesz z tematem
<d42> > hehe jestem stary w internecie
<xao_> @d42 w internecie kazdy jest Krzysiem lat 12
<d42> no nie każdy
<d42> ja na przykład jestem anią
<xao_> <tymczasem gjm na szybkosci wypala iso kalilinux zeby znalezc moje dane osobowe>
<d42> może ci sie to wydać dość niezwykłe
<d42> ale sądze, że nikogo to nie obchodzi xD
<PolishProgrammer> jak u nas pokazywali film o internecie to był wojtek lat 13
<PolishProgrammer> który chce sie spotkać
<xao_> od poczatku nikogo nie obchodzil gjm, dla tego sie nadal zastanawiam ile kilometrow kutasa musial obciagnac zeby dostac opa na tym kanale, eh... kiedys tutaj byla klasa a lista ludzi zawalala kilka stron terminala, teraz to nie to samo
<xao_> dobra, thx za porady, zwijam, do zobaczenia za kolejne 4 lata
<gjm_> Do zobaczenia!
<Ashiren> ahh dzisiaj 17 lutego, jakze moglem zapomniec
<gjm_> Ciekawe, co to może być.
<Voldenet> xao_: ej, a nie możesz po prostu powiedzieć, żeby pracownicy potencjalni mieli sprzęt swój i łączyli się z vnc?
<gjm_> Hm… może Dzień Kota?
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> inb4 vnc ssie: nie, wcale nie, wystarczy mieć pingi 40ms i praktycznie nie czuć
<d42> dzień kota chyba jutro
<PolishProgrammer> dzisiaj
<d42> chyba, że
<d42> mamy podwojny dzień kota ,_,
<Ashiren> tym razem światowy wrecz
<Ashiren> wyobraz sobie za rok, Swiatowy Dzien Kota w sobote!
<Voldenet> xao_: a jak pracownicy będą za mało robić (Twoim zdaniem) to możesz ich albo wykopać albo pouczyć, żeby przestali :D
<d42> słodki jezu
<Voldenet> jezu co
<gjm_> co ja
<Voldenet> muszę gify z kotkami naszykować
<Voldenet> bo to głupio na podwójny cp day nie wrzucić nic
<Ashiren> mhm
<michal__> witam
<michal__> Ktos probowal moze instalowac VLC na najnowszym ubuntu ?
<Voldenet> a co, jakiś problem?
<Voldenet> na zdrowy rozum powinno działać, duży projekt
<Voldenet> na pewno testowali release na ubuntu
<confluency> michal__: Właśnie spróbowałam; działa. A o co chodzi?
<confluency> Osobiście wolę mpv.
<gjm> Czemu miałoby nie działać?
<Ashiren> bo to ubuntu
<gjm> Ashiren: http://www.repostuj.pl/upload/2017/02/original_142737_cb9ab668c6dfc7c7f1c692bd684ddbe4.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-18
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aM8QgBx_460s.jpg
<Hard_vard> Hi
<grid2> pol
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/S2kes2-jSwRrgB47DzCcQf7JA8kZeGktE-qii50Zq5A.jpg?w=803&s=34f405c9df1179661bc194ea8a80d486
<d42> smutny taki
<Ashiren> przezywa kryzys egzystencjalny
<gjm> http://gifspace.net/image/pgSi.gif
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/avGPWDd_700b.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/ZQyXxYdtY0C7uRAgDQ2UqjOS2fm1A-7kXPrc-dDJuak.jpg?w=598&s=cfdaf74e003b6af8f77327dc0fc027c4
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-19
<gjm> https://media.giphy.com/media/3o84U0MATmXY4KbrW0/giphy.gif
<Ashiren> wlacznik
<Hard_vard> Czółko
<rthdriblizer> (╭☞ ͡⎚益 ͡⎚)╭☞
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-13
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<dfgg> malutka: późno dzisiaj
<gjm> Opierdziela się.
<gjm> :)
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-14
<bartek_> hiho
<Ashiren> harder better faster stronger ~
<gjm> donger
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-15
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<bartek_> hiho
<Ashiren> ohih
<malutka> heho
<Mhrok> hejka!
<gjm> Cześć.
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-16
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<dfgg> \o/
<Mhrok> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-17
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/YYxyOzh.gifv
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/0eKtwn3JJ6Mcp1dLajEiq8lFJwKU-YkfbwkdRLLIxfQ.jpg?w=576&s=80234946448289e2adc5c74d5d483003
<malutka> o/
<malutka> awww
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/qstz9ZpwJ04ni_JZZpYyKkUZqUv-fFbpY8_2a0F7Pew.jpg?w=576&s=32eb2e7f4214add093804a405134a987
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/VBeDdMv.jpg
<Ashiren> co za moc https://i.imgur.com/rc0v2RL.gifv
<malutka> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/QaatECZZgMu20qTgzps8egbuKJwFmkis2h0CbzNLUwo.jpg?w=1024&s=64e29dbcfa5f02e694173bc699b204a9
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/dvfB1GfNuzVwW6a1HE964OaTvCd-8q0fbbXfyFly_Yg.jpg?w=1024&s=77d1e5dd62773b3cd6974bc9eb991b29
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/Vw50GZMNqUjtQM8WkWPEI6ubiNxjDECNll9OxCcyM9s.jpg?w=550&s=3b74acb03e25298534a9fbf1c803ae8e
<malutka> ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-18
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<OS-27966> hello
<gjm> Tak.
<Ashiren> ohayou
<gjm> ohooyou
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-11
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-12
<malutka> i./
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-15
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/yrl8wtc4epf41.jpg
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redd.it/hzsq62l4kqf41.jpg
<Ashiren> moja emerytura https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a2RxgAY_700bwp.webp
<malutka> meow
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/3m666y8k2zg41.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/h31uluf4w0h41.jpg
<d42> owo
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://thumbs.gfycat.com/TornGranularGannet-mobile.mp4
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-16
<malutka> o/
<malutka> <3
